# the offical picture thread of the Secret Reaper,, 2013



## ALKONOST

and me  Just went and reread my victim's like and dislike list and finally saw a very crucial piece of info (no homemade items). I'm glad I went back to that list!


----------



## mariposa0283

ALKONOST said:


> and me  Just went and reread my victim's like and dislike list and finally saw a very crucial piece of info (no homemade items). I'm glad I went back to that list!


no home made items? the best stuff is the stuff people make.


----------



## ALKONOST

Yeah.. I'm ok with it though. I've got 40+ cards to make and there's always SRII to let my creativity flow


----------



## Saki.Girl

The best thread. Of the reaper seeing people's goodies they got can't wait to see pics


----------



## hallorenescene

hey, where's the pictures?


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Pictures? I don't see no stinkin' pictures!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Okay.....here goes......Ta Da.......











.....oops.....sorry.....Bethany dared me to post this.....


----------



## bethene

well, it is a bit early yet,, but wanted it in place just in case,,, cuz ya just never know!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay.....here goes......Ta Da.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....oops.....sorry.....Bethany dared me to post this.....


there I go being trusting again..or maybe I should just say gullible! LOL


----------



## Kymmm

What??!! People are already getting Reaped??!! Oh my.. I better get my butt in gear!! Pumpkin5, you are an ornery one!!


----------



## hallorenescene




----------



## Miss Erie

Come on! Make with the pictures already ! *stomps off muttering to myself*


----------



## Pumpkin5

Kymmm said:


> What??!! People are already getting Reaped??!! Oh my.. I better get my butt in gear!! Pumpkin5, you are an ornery one!!



 Wat'cha mean Kymmm??? I am just trying to keep it lively....


----------



## Bethany

Took me forever to find this thread so I could be notified of new posts.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## hallorenescene

rough day yesterday. needed a smile. got to the post office, a letter, it said ...sr, muaaaaaaaa....in the return address. oh so excited. handed the envelope to my daughter and said look. now we're both excited. she asks if she can open it, I said yes. [i'm now driving] she opens it....and it was just the perk I needed to make me smile. we were both excited. reaper, you just made my day. thank you very much. i'm all smiles.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> rough day yesterday. needed a smile. got to the post office, a letter, it said ...sr, muaaaaaaaa....in the return address. oh so excited. handed the envelope to my daughter and said look. now we're both excited. she asks if she can open it, I said yes. [i'm now driving] she opens it....and it was just the perk I needed to make me smile. we were both excited. reaper, you just made my day. thank you very much. i'm all smiles.


Teaser notes and gifts rock


----------



## frogkid11

Don'tcha love the struggle between two emotions - excitement to get such a wonderful card in the mail but fear that I'm being watched at every moment 

Thanks reaper !!!


----------



## DebBDeb

*I'm being stalked and I LOVE it!*

So I get home from vacation to find this in my mailbox. Since this isn't my first rodeo I know better then to believe the postmark! Thank you, Reaper!


----------



## Bethany

DebBDeb said:


> So I get home from vacation to find this in my mailbox. Since this isn't my first rodeo I know better then to believe the postmark! Thank you, Reaper!


You may want to remove photo & retake pic WITHOUT your addressed envelope. Just a thought..


----------



## DebBDeb

*Let's try this again. ..*

(Ahem) so I get home from vacation to find this and since this isn't me first rideo, I know not to trust the postmark! Yay me! Thank you, Reaper!


----------



## im the goddess

Cool, people are being stalked! Can't wait for more photos.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay.....here goes......Ta Da.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....oops.....sorry.....Bethany dared me to post this.....



Grrrrr Pumpklinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn & Bethany u got me again


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yay!! People are posting teaser pics!! Whoo-hoo!


----------



## bethene

oh teasers,,, how fun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella

Love the teasers!


----------



## Miss Erie

"i got a rock!" said:


> Grrrrr Pumpklinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn & Bethany u got me again


This literally just make me guffaw out loud!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! This is soooo funny, I'm in tears!!!


----------



## Bethany

Miss Erie said:


> This literally just make me guffaw out loud!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! This is soooo funny, I'm in tears!!!


I Had nothing to do with it!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> I Had nothing to do with it!!




OMG!!! Bethany...you so told me that everyone would buy the cake plate rube again.....COME ON!!! You know I can't figure these tricks out all on my own.....


----------



## nhh

Pumpkin5 said:


> OMG!!! Bethany...you so told me that everyone would buy the cake plate rube again.....COME ON!!! You know I can't figure these tricks out all on my own.....


Mmmmmm cake plate rubes....


----------



## WitchyKitty

To give y'all something to look at while we wait for reaper teasers and gifts...here is a little VooDoo doll from New Orleans that im the goddess sent me. She isn't my reaper...she sent it just because! She saw I was interested in visiting New Orleans and offered to send me one of her VooDoo dolls she had from there! How super awesome is she?!? I wanted to post it to show everyone!


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, debbdeb, you too?
witchkitty, I can't think of a more fun thing to do then look at your voodoo doll. it's very nice


----------



## Miss Erie

nhh said:


> Mmmmmm cake plate rubes....


Cake plate rubes, heh heh heh!
Thank the gods you people are here to give me a laugh. It's been a day.....


----------



## Miss Erie

WitchyKitty said:


> To give y'all something to look at while we wait for reaper teasers and gifts...here is a little VooDoo doll from New Orleans that im the goddess sent me. She isn't my reaper...she sent it just because! She saw I was interested in visiting New Orleans and offered to send me one of her VooDoo dolls she had from there! How super awesome is she?!? I wanted to post it to show everyone!
> View attachment 166154


So awesome WitchyKitty! And so sweet of imthegoddess. New Orleans is such a great place, I really love it. Even though the last time I was there my friends jeep was stolen and involved in a high speed car chase, guns blazing. Interesting day that was. Gave us three more days in the city though as the car had to be repaired.


----------



## bethene

Oh, the voodoo doll is so cool, and right from the "source"? Even cooler!!

Oh my Miss Erie, not many people have stories like that to tell!

Loving the teaser letters!


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> To give y'all something to look at while we wait for reaper teasers and gifts...here is a little VooDoo doll from New Orleans that im the goddess sent me. She isn't my reaper...she sent it just because! She saw I was interested in visiting New Orleans and offered to send me one of her VooDoo dolls she had from there! How super awesome is she?!? I wanted to post it to show everyone!
> View attachment 166154


that is so cool of her . what a great gift


----------



## DebBDeb

LOVING the Voodoo Doll!!!!!!! My Vic is getting a teaser this week, too. Muah ah ah ah ahhhhhhhhhh ...


----------



## LadySherry

Bump so I don't miss any pics of teasers


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Bethany said:


> I Had nothing to do with it!!


Bethany


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Pumpkin5 said:


> OMG!!! Bethany...you so told me that everyone would buy the cake plate rube again.....COME ON!!! You know I can't figure these tricks out all on my own.....


Pumpkin


----------



## Teresa M

LadySherry said:


> Bump so I don't miss any pics of teasers


Good idea!


----------



## Spookerstar

LadySherry said:


> Bump so I don't miss any pics of teasers


Really good idea. Can't wait to hear all about what people are getting


----------



## The Auditor

This really should be higher on the page.


----------



## hallorenescene

so some people posted they got gifts already, where's the pictures? i'm looking forward to this


----------



## kingcoop80

Thats Really concept to "tease" your victim lol


----------



## NOWHINING

picutres? where are the pictures? I knew I should of waited a few more days. I tried not to check this post out.


----------



## MissMandy

Those who have been reaped need to post, post, post! We need pictures


----------



## Tannasgach

I so wanted to do teasers for my victim but I'm afraid my area postmark will reveal my identity; my location is mentioned too much in my previous posts on the forum. I'm thinking of including my teaser ideas in their package as little riddles though.


----------



## Immortalia

Bumpity-Bump-Bump!! So where are the pics of those "Early boxes" we keep hearing about?? Are they really just teasers meant to drive us all nuts???? <walks off mutterring>


----------



## Bethany

Since we're doing the bump. I'll put on some disco music.


----------



## Immortalia

Do the Hust-le...Ba da duh da duh duh duh da da......


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Immortalia- I love your location! mwah-ha-ha-ha


----------



## MissMandy

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## bethene

I love the location also,, Immortalia!!!!! too funny!!!

yeah, we need more of the teaser pictures!!!!!


----------



## terri73

*I was reaped!!*

Thank you so much secret reaper!! I love it. I have already hung it in my living room already.


----------



## Araniella

That is fantastic.....what does the card say...it's hard to read.




terri73 said:


> Thank you so much secret reaper!! I love it. I have already to ng it in my living room already.


----------



## sookie

Well it's not disco but it is dance music... well to ghosts & ghouls it is anyway


----------



## Halloeve55

That is so gorgeously witchy!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

terri73 said:


> Thank you so much secret reaper!! I love it. I have already hung it in my living room already.


I love that! Awesome gift! I'm curious as to what the card says, as well...


----------



## MissMandy

Cool witch hat! Your reaper did well


----------



## Haunted Nana

Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay.....here goes......Ta Da.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....oops.....sorry.....Bethany dared me to post this.....


I love this cake plate.


----------



## katshead42

This thread made me lol a couple of times. I love this forum so much and all of you crazy people.


----------



## Pumpkin5

terri73 said:


> Thank you so much secret reaper!! I love it. I have already hung it in my living room already.




 If this is a "teaser".....my puny little card (ie...my "teaser") is going to come as quite the disappointment for my Victim.......
.....dang it.......


----------



## hallorenescene

sookie, i really got down with that music. 
terra73, that is a fine hat. someone did you good.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

Here is a pic of my first package from my Awesome Reaper!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

Here is my package opened! A beautiful wine glass


----------



## ScaredyKat

I need to get a move on. *sigh*


----------



## katshead42

1LuvHalloween said:


> Here is my package opened! A beautiful wine glass


Wow that is awesome!


----------



## katshead42

Pumpkin5 said:


> If this is a "teaser".....my puny little card (ie...my "teaser") is going to come as quite the disappointment for my Victim.......
> .....dang it.......


Don't worry I'll love the card!  but seriously the fact that you are sending a teaser is nice. I don't think I'll have time to send one. I have close to 40 cards to make and I'm still not done with my victims gift. After I finish the gifts I have to make the box too....Yikes I need to get a crack a lackin'.


----------



## Kelloween

terri73 said:


> Thank you so much secret reaper!! I love it. I have already hung it in my living room already.


Thats pretty!


----------



## MissMandy

What a beautifully painted wine glass!


----------



## bethene

oh, such beautiful gifts,
the witch hat is gorgeous!!!!!!!

and so is the wine glass,, what detail in it,,, so cool......

yay,, this is fun!


----------



## hallorenescene

iluvhalloween, your package was wrapped soooo cute, and your glass is very pretty. can't wait to see what is next.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

1LuvHalloween said:


> Here is my package opened! A beautiful wine glass



Oooh I LOVE the Lolita wine glasses I collect them!! It's beautiful


----------



## Halloeve55

1luvhalloween:nice glass! And yes it was wrapped nicely!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

YAY! Teaser pics! Love them all! Even just the quick note is a thrill when it means someone is working on something special just for you!


----------



## im the goddess

Love the hat and glass. I want to send a hat to my victim now! LOL


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Could you tell us what the card says? I zoomed in but couldnt read it! LOL.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya pics love seeing what everyone is getting from the cards to items ..


----------



## Bethany

These teaser pics are making me rethink my entire box.


----------



## Immortalia

What lovely, thoughtful gifts!!!! That hat is SOOOOO pretty! And I'm already envisioning the nice Lambrusco I would drink from that wine glass....YUM-MY! 

Thank you for the comments on my location, I thought it was fun. Makes you feel like checking....just to be sure, doesn't it? <grins devilishly>


----------



## Pumpkin5

Nice pictures everyone! I am hoping my card gets to my Victim and he posts a picture or at least posts that he received it. (because I thought it would be odd to track a card...right?...Am I just being paranoid?) Sorry guys....this is my first Reaping...I am sure I will chill out in future Reaps.....(did I mention I have A.D.D.?) Look....something shiny.....


----------



## SCVShan

I love that cake dish!

So, are we posting what we sent or what we received? (Received I am assuming!)


----------



## Bethany

SCVShan said:


> I love that cake dish!
> 
> So, are we posting what we sent or what we received? (Received I am assuming!)


Received.....otherwise our victim's won't be suprised  Oh look! A butterfly.....


----------



## sandman78

Here is my latest


----------



## Immortalia

Bethany, you remind me of my 2 lab mix doggies whenever someone says "Squirrel" LOL

Sandman, did you get that from your SR? Too cute!


----------



## MissMandy

Aww cute scarecrow!


----------



## hallorenescene

sandman, what do you mean your latest?


----------



## WitchyKitty

1LuvHalloween said:


> Here is my package opened! A beautiful wine glass


It has an owl. I need one, now, lol. Love it!


----------



## WitchyKitty

sandman78 said:


> Here is my latest
> View attachment 166511


Very cute...but not sure what you meant by "Here is my latest"...lol. Did you get more items already from your reaper that you haven't posted?


----------



## terri73

Sorry I didn't post it last night. I couldn't get the darn thing to take my post. Lol.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Nice card. Very poetic


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love it pics whoot brightens my day looking at this thread


----------



## bethene

I think Sandman posted here by mistake,, he is not signed up for the reaper,,, but I do love the scare crow!


----------



## booswife02

That cake plate is super fantastic!!! Love it!

and loving that sparkly witch hat as well! looking good guys! I love seeing how everyone's progress is coming, i've finished two projects that I really love, ill post pics soon.


----------



## ALKONOST

1LuvHalloween said:


> Here is my package opened! A beautiful wine glass


That is sooooo beautiful! What a great job your Reaper did!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Great gifts everyone. This is sooooo exciting


----------



## bethene

Should be more pictures coming up soon!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Wow! Cool stuff already, I LOVE the witch hat, & the card says you can expect more? Sweet!


----------



## hallorenescene

terri73, whoot whoot, more to come.


----------



## sumrtym

Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay.....here goes......Ta Da.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....oops.....sorry.....Bethany dared me to post this.....


I love that painting style on things. Awesome!


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 It is the picture that just won't go away!! LMAO


----------



## Miss Erie

Man I hope I get that cake plate! 

I can't stop laughing, every time I see it BAHAHAHAHAHA! At this point, my hubby just stares over at me and goes "it's the cake plate again, right?", which makes me laugh even harder!!!


----------



## im the goddess

He, huh? That narrows it down, and eliminates me.



Pumpkin5 said:


> Nice pictures everyone! I am hoping my card gets to my Victim and he posts a picture or at least posts that he received it. (because I thought it would be odd to track a card...right?...Am I just being paranoid?) Sorry guys....this is my first Reaping...I am sure I will chill out in future Reaps.....(did I mention I have A.D.D.?) Look....something shiny.....


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay.....here goes......Ta Da.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....oops.....sorry.....Bethany dared me to post this.....


That thing is beyond awesome!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

is that cake plate a handpainted OOAK thing or was it mass (more or less) produced? If i had the name of it and there are more than one, i would sure try to track it down and buy it. Any clues?


----------



## Immortalia

Oy Vey! Not the cake plate AGAIN!!!!!!!!! LOL

Hmmmm, so I'm hoping that when my victim gets thier teaser they post as well. At least that way I know they got it.......


----------



## WitchyKitty

Immortalia said:


> Oy Vey! Not the cake plate AGAIN!!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> Hmmmm, so I'm hoping that when my victim gets thier teaser they post as well. At least that way I know they got it.......


IF I sent a teaser, I hope mine does, too!!!  I would be awfully nervous to send the actual box if I wasn't sure the teaser even got there! I worry if the address is correct, I would really prefer my box actually makes it to my victim and doesn't get sent back!!


----------



## hallorenescene

maybe I sent my gift, maybe I didn't
maybe I sent a teaser, maybe I didn't
maybe it's a he or maybe it's a she
maybe she lives here
maybe he lives there
maybe I revealed myself
maybe I didn't
only I and the reaper claus know all.
hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pumpkin5

Miss Erie said:


> Man I hope I get that cake plate!
> 
> I can't stop laughing, every time I see it BAHAHAHAHAHA! At this point, my hubby just stares over at me and goes "it's the cake plate again, right?", which makes me laugh even harder!!!



 Who would have thought I would create such a MONSTER??...... (It's ALIVE! It's ALIVE!!!) I feel just like Dr. Frankenstein...with my little monster...the Cake Plate.......


----------



## Halloeve55

Ok ok,I demand someone make that cake plate and send it to me!! Yes,yes..someone should..ok,ok I can dream you know..


----------



## Bethany

wickedwillingwench said:


> is that cake plate a handpainted OOAK thing or was it mass (more or less) produced? If i had the name of it and there are more than one, i would sure try to track it down and buy it. Any clues?


I would say that it is a OOAK cake plate. My sister got one of these plates & aluminum w/wood handle covers from her neighbors estate. I do believe I am going to be a very happy recipient of it when I return home next. THEN I will inquire if one of the talented people on this forum (you KNOW who you are) would be willing to do the painting on it for me.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ready to see more teaser pics or reaper pics


----------



## Immortalia

Yup yup!!!!!


----------



## kloey74

I've never been teased before. Love it!!!



My daughter has already stolen it.


----------



## Miss Erie

Pumpkin5 said:


> Who would have thought I would create such a MONSTER??...... (It's ALIVE! It's ALIVE!!!) I feel just like Dr. Frankenstein...with my little monster...the Cake Plate.......


I'm Pinning it! Then it will be repinned for eternity, with everyone wondering how and where they can get the ever elusive magical Halloween cake plate LMAO!


----------



## Immortalia

OMGosh Kloey! That's A-Dor-A-Ble!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

Speed, very adorable!!! 

Lots of shipping going on, well, quite a bit, so should be more pics showing up soon!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> Speed, very adorable!!!
> 
> Lots of shipping going on, well, quite a bit, so should be more pics showing up soon!!


Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

kloey74 said:


> I've never been teased before. Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has already stolen it.


so cute love it


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Well I did not get the cake plate but I did get REAPED! Thank you to my reaper whoever you are, i looked for a clue but nothin! Im sure you will reveal yourself to me soon. Thank you Secret Reaper for my wand, candle and mini hat *


----------



## MissMandy

Oh wow, that wand is pretty cool. Can't say I've ever seen anything like that.


----------



## katshead42

Yay these pictures are making me super happy!


----------



## katshead42

I received a package today but it was just textbooks and supplies for my cooking labs.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great looking wand love the candle and hat too


----------



## bethene

oh,, those are too adorable! what a wonderful wand,, love the wire wrapped around it!! love the spider webs on the little witches hat!!!

these are great teasers this year!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

bethene said:


> oh,, those are too adorable! what a wonderful wand,, love the wire wrapped around it!! love the spider webs on the little witches hat!!!
> 
> these are great teasers this year!


*Thanks girl but this is not a teaser?? What s a teaser?? I mean this was my Secret Reaper gift! Wait was I suppose to do something called a teaser? Oh boy Im out of the loop i think... sweet alice cooper someone explain please *


----------



## Miss Erie

Oh WOW!!! Look what I found on Pinterest:


----------



## im the goddess

Waiting and watching!


----------



## hallorenescene

okay kloey 74, that is very cute. that looks like something saki would do. so, we will see. who it will be. nice teaser


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky mama, a teaser is a small gift or letter that comes before the big gift. 
teaser or not, I think your gift is nice


----------



## bethene

Spookimama, you to not have to do a teaser gift or letter, last year several people started sending the gifts in either several small groupings, one small gift before the big one, or letters to their victim and seeing as it was teasing them, they started being called teasers. Most do not do them, but it is getting bigger all the time, just one more way to add a bit more fun to the reaper.


----------



## MissMandy

Miss Erie said:


> Oh WOW!!! Look what I found on Pinterest:
> 
> View attachment 166763


Lmfao omg too funny!


----------



## Bethany

Miss Erie said:


> Oh WOW!!! Look what I found on Pinterest:
> 
> View attachment 166763


ROFLMAO Too funny. Love it. One day I will have one!!


----------



## im the goddess

I've been teased! Dear Reaper, thank you for putting a smile on my face. I'm sorry for the delay in acknowledging your delightful card, tombstone ornament with RIP and 2013, and bat silhouettes, but I just saw the mail from yesterday. I saw the envelope, and I thought it was on of those solicitation letters that are made to look like "real" correspondence, but when I turned the envelope over, it hit me what it was. On the back was one word, "Soon..." . I realized right then and rushed to the kitchen to open it and take these photos. I think I will put the bats in a frame to protect them, and display them at the same time. Thank you again Secret Reaper!


----------



## Bethany

Nice teaser you got IMG.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Im the goodness that tumb stone is so cool  great start to a day


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo that's awesome! I wish I'd get teased! Wait.....that didn't sound right


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> Oooo that's awesome! I wish I'd get teased! Wait.....that didn't sound right


LOL I'm thinking you are a tease.


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> LOL I'm thinking you are a tease.


Only my victim knows the answer to that  LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

itg, that is a very sweet tease. what a wonderful reaper you have. 
maybe i'm your reaper, maybe i'm not. 
only reaper claus and I know for sure.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yay! More people getting teasers and gifts!! Awesome stuff, guys! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Immortalia

Coming from you MissMandy, yes, yes it did sound about right! LOL 



MissMandy said:


> Oooo that's awesome! I wish I'd get teased! Wait.....that didn't sound right


----------



## Araniella

I love all the teasers this year. So creative. So cool! Fun!


----------



## MissMandy

Immortalia said:


> Coming from you MissMandy, yes, yes it did sound about right! LOL


Haha yeah but in this case, I actually didn't mean for it come off like that LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

having pic with drawls hope people post up more teasers or reaper gifts soon .


----------



## Pumpkin5

Saki.Girl said:


> having pic with drawls hope people post up more teasers or reaper gifts soon .


 Me, three! 
My Reaper apparently wishes to remain anonymous.....or maybe my Reaper is just really, really busy....or else doesn't like me....or else forgot that it is the season of the Reap.....anyway....I am here....all alone....no teasers.....no reapings.....just all alone, in the most sincere pumpkin patch in the world.........alone......


----------



## Immortalia

Poor Pumpkin!!!!!!! Well, at least you know WE love you!


----------



## ALKONOST

I hear crickets..........


----------



## ALKONOST

oh... and a tumbling tumble weed


----------



## suzika

I got a teaser letter! I got a teaser letter!


----------



## ALKONOST

How fun, Suzika!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Immortalia said:


> Poor Pumpkin!!!!!!! Well, at least you know WE love you!


 Thank you Immortalia! I will remember you in future reaps....(hint, hint)


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin you are not alone. Many have not gotten teasers. 

BTW When are you sending me my Covered cake plate?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Thanks girl but this is not a teaser?? What s a teaser?? I mean this was my Secret Reaper gift! Wait was I suppose to do something called a teaser? Oh boy Im out of the loop i think... sweet alice cooper someone explain please *


Oh thank you so much, 'Sweet Alice Cooper' is now officially part of my lexicon!


----------



## LadySherry

I know some reapers sent teasers but the victims have not posted that they have been received.

If my reaper send me a teaser I have not received it, if you didn't then thats ok too. Just checking in.

Pumpkin you know your loved and by no means alone.


----------



## Saki.Girl

cool note for sure


----------



## Immortalia

BLECH! Stop it with the Cake Plate that has taken on a life of it's own!!!!! It's like Terminator....but with cake plates. They will take over the world when we are not looking. 



Bethany said:


> Pumpkin you are not alone. Many have not gotten teasers.
> 
> BTW When are you sending me my Covered cake plate?


Suzika, HOW FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

And speaking of teasers...









I love the little wig on the skellie!









Thank you my reaper!!

you cant see, but in the little coffin is a list of my likes..my reaper has taken items from my likes and put in the coffin!


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> And speaking of teasers...
> 
> View attachment 166855
> 
> 
> I love the little wig on the skellie!
> 
> View attachment 166856
> 
> 
> Thank you my reaper!!
> 
> you cant see, but in the little coffin is a list of my likes..my reaper has taken something from my likes and put in the coffin!


Love it! I have a feeling who it might be from but, I'm keeping my mouth shut


----------



## Kelloween

Do they live in NJ?? lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> And speaking of teasers...
> 
> View attachment 166855
> 
> 
> I love the little wig on the skellie!
> 
> View attachment 166856
> 
> 
> Thank you my reaper!!
> 
> you cant see, but in the little coffin is a list of my likes..my reaper has taken items from my likes and put in the coffin!


that is so cool


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> Do they live in NJ?? lol


haha...I'm not sayin'! I don't wanna hear a knock at my door with three men dressed in suits standing there asking me if I'd like to go for an icecream in their black caddy... and the driver's name happens to be Vinny.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love it, Kelloween! Such cute little details!


----------



## Paint It Black

I love the tiny wine goblet in the skelle's hand. The whole idea is exceptional.


----------



## Immortalia

My husband, who is also from NJ, said you got the driver's name wrong....it's Tony (pronounced with the emphasis on the "T") LOL



ALKONOST said:


> haha...I'm not sayin'! I don't wanna hear a knock at my door with three men dressed in suits standing there asking me if I'd like to go for an icecream in their black caddy... and the driver's name happens to be Vinny.


----------



## Immortalia

Kelloween,

What a wonderfully thoughtful teaser!!!!!! Definitely good timing too after the week you've had.  

I have to say, I feel very fortunate to have stumbled across this forum all those years ago. I always feel as though I could come and hang out with each and every one of you and have a great time, knowing that you are all lovely......and somewhat twisted, people.


----------



## ALKONOST

Immortalia said:


> My husband, who is also from NJ, said you got the driver's name wrong....it's Tony (pronounced with the emphasis on the "T") LOL


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! I stand corrected! I may have been a hair frazzled


----------



## Immortalia

Fuggit aboud-it. LOL <My hubby is frowning at me now> tee hee!!


----------



## MissMandy

Great teaser Kell! You are one lucky ghoul


----------



## Kelloween

Immortalia said:


> Kelloween,
> 
> What a wonderfully thoughtful teaser!!!!!! Definitely good timing too after the week you've had.
> 
> I have to say, I feel very fortunate to have stumbled across this forum all those years ago. I always feel as though I could come and hang out with each and every one of you and have a great time, knowing that you are all lovely......and somewhat twisted, people.


I fall under the somewhat twisted part..lol


----------



## bethene

Immortalia,, I second that statement,,, we all have so much fun together, just on these threads!!!

What great teasers,, am loving them,, every one is stepping up their games this year!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Kelloween said:


> And speaking of teasers...
> 
> View attachment 166855
> 
> 
> I love the little wig on the skellie!
> 
> View attachment 166856
> 
> 
> Thank you my reaper!!
> 
> you cant see, but in the little coffin is a list of my likes..my reaper has taken items from my likes and put in the coffin!



OMG!!! You aren't the LAST!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pumpkin5 said:


> OMG!!! You aren't the LAST!!!


Well...technically, this is a "teasing" not a "reaping"...so her reaper could still be cruel and make her last, lol. I hope not though...no one should have to be last twice in a row!


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween that is fabulous. I love that there is a wine glass in the skele's hand! Very thoughtful teaser.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay pumpkin, I get it now, you were in my pm teasing and a fishing. well, did you find out anything? am I your reaper? or am I not. hey, in case i'm not her reaper, will someone please tease pumpkin? poor little thing, everyone needs to be teased once in awhile. oh, wait a minute, in case it is me.....but maybe i'm not. besides, she's been teasing me. i'm telling ya, she's truly enjoying this. you're right pumpkin, this is so fun. lol. 
suzika, great, you've been teased. that's what makes this thread go round. 
kelloween, you have been had. you are no longer the last. is that good? isn't it whoever's last wins? or is that a different thread? that is great you got a teaser. a nice teaser at that. I like the skelly with a wig too. and that is a cool idea putting the likes and dislikes list in the teaser.
alkonost, you win for giving me the biggest laugh for tonight. thank you


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I love all the little teasers. So fun!

Can't wait to see more pictures tomorrow!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Pumpkin5 said:


> Me, three!
> My Reaper apparently wishes to remain anonymous.....or maybe my Reaper is just really, really busy....or else doesn't like me....or else forgot that it is the season of the Reap.....anyway....I am here....all alone....no teasers.....no reapings.....just all alone, in the most sincere pumpkin patch in the world.........alone......


Each year, the Secret Reaper rises out of the pumpkin patch that he thinks is the most sincere. He's gotta pick yours Pumpkin. He's got to. I don't see how a pumpkin patch can be more sincere than this one. You can look around and there's not a sign of hypocrisy. Nothing but sincerity as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*To my VICTIM...

Be aware and be warned....I will NOT be sending you a teaser but fear not I will make it up by trying to send you a most fabulous gift  You may not get your gift as early as others but It will arrive on time and hopefully you will love it! Be warned you will be reaped soon!!!*


----------



## Pumpkin5

"i got a rock!" said:


> Each year, the Secret Reaper rises out of the pumpkin patch that he thinks is the most sincere. He's gotta pick yours Pumpkin. He's got to. I don't see how a pumpkin patch can be more sincere than this one. You can look around and there's not a sign of hypocrisy. Nothing but sincerity as far as the eye can see.



 I love It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown.....I have probably seen it hundreds of times....and I still am so thrilled when it comes on. (Who am I kidding? I have the DVD....)


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Thank you secret Reaper!! I havent posted and I need to, but I got a Nightmare Before Christmas cozy for your drinks and yesterday I got a card with a nightmare before Christmas button. I am in NBC heaven!! Thank you so much! I cant wait to find out who it is...


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

I can't wait until Pumpkinking30 gets home from work, He received an envelope from Sleepy Hollow lane from S R. We will post pics after he opens it but he doesn't get home till after 5 or 6...Thank you whom ever is his reaper.


----------



## sikntwizted

Spent the night last night replacing a u-joint on my tractor. Broke aome tools, and generally d a not so fun time. Spent the morning bush hogging. Come back, check the mail, and there it is! 



Guess I'm gonna have to re-name my backyard winery! Though the alcohol level on the tags seems a little low.


----------



## Araniella

The teasers always make me smile.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

sikntwizted said:


> Spent the night last night replacing a u-joint on my tractor. Broke aome tools, and generally d a not so fun time. Spent the morning bush hogging. Come back, check the mail, and there it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm gonna have to re-name my backyard winery! Though the alcohol level on the tags seems a little low.


oooh I love the wine bottle labels and the names


----------



## Jezebelle

I received a card from my secret reaper!! First Halloween card that I got this season! Totally made my day! Oooh so exciting!! 

I got it earlier this week but my Internet connection was down, thanks for nothing Verizon!


----------



## DebBDeb

*I have the BEST REAPER!*

Came home to another treat! I cannot wait!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, lots of teasers this year! I love it


----------



## ALKONOST

I hadn't figured on sending a teaser but, maybe I just might. I does look fun!


----------



## nhh

I love all of the teasers!!!


----------



## Kelloween

HA,,If you don't get a teaser..I may be your reaper....


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Omg. I can't believe we were reaped already!!! Ghouliet is currently on a month long roadtrip with Mr. Ghouliet... and I hadn't come over to their house for about a week. So I'm sorry if the package had been sitting there all week! I got permission to open it under the promise that I upload pics. I'm posting this from my phone, but I will post pics as soon as I get back to my own home. THANK YOU REAPER.


----------



## Kelloween

yay! pictures!


----------



## Saki.Girl

sweet can not wait to see


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Okay! I'm home! Here's our booty. 8D









Le box!









An awesome bat! 









Cool skeleton hanging guy.









Luminarias.









And a really cool skull pan. I can't wait for mom to get back home and make me some skull cakes! 









And at the bottom of the box, a card! With a really nice note in it that made me feel all mushy and loved. 

Thank you again, reaper!!


----------



## Kelloween

Heyyy...I recognize that box!! Nice job reaper!


----------



## thanosstar

got my reaper package today!! mines goin out tomrrow !! thank you to my reaper!! love this


----------



## MissMandy

Sweet gifts everyone!


----------



## bethene

oh,, love the monster cupcake tin! so cool! and the bat is wicked looking! 

thanostar, love the lantern,, and is that a skelly/ghost behind it? very cool reap!!!!

love all the teasers this year,,,

maybe my victim got a teaser,,,, maybe they didn''t hummmm what a mystery!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

OMG, that’s one heck of a reap, love your gifts Lil Ghouliette, the box alone is awesome.
Thanosstar your reaper also did a awesome job. Yeaaaa Reapers


----------



## ALKONOST

What awesome reaps!! That lantern is very cool... and love the bat too!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

very cool reaps! I think the bat and the lantern are my favorites!


----------



## creeperguardian

awesome gifts love the lanturn i'm jealous haha


----------



## Kelloween

hmm, I want the bat and the lantern..


----------



## Kelloween

so we have like 17 days? wow, I better start, huh? Im not painting this time..gives it away..plus Im out of wood..


----------



## Saki.Girl

Yaaaa pics great gifts you guys got that lantern gives me a idea . The fun starts seeing what everyone gets


----------



## Araniella

I love the bat!! Just the coolest. And the skeleton lantern...it's all so fun.

Yay! for the first reapings


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> so we have like 17 days? wow, I better start, huh? Im not painting this time..gives it away..plus Im out of wood..



Lol no hurry


----------



## Pumpkin5

Kelloween said:


> hmm, I want the bat and the lantern..



 All very cool gifts....but I want the box!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30

Here is the note I got from my reaper today.






















Thank you.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

Forgive the last photo, the king isn't fond of his picture being taken he prefers to be behind the camera I didn't realize until after the pics were posted that he wasn't smiling.


----------



## im the goddess

How cute is that. I am always amazed just how creative the folks here on HF are. I would have never thought of that. Steal it yes, thought of it no! LOL



Kelloween said:


> And speaking of teasers...
> 
> View attachment 166855
> 
> 
> I love the little wig on the skellie!
> 
> View attachment 166856
> 
> 
> Thank you my reaper!!
> 
> you cant see, but in the little coffin is a list of my likes..my reaper has taken items from my likes and put in the coffin!


----------



## im the goddess

Love the reaps and the teasers. The bat is so cute. Again, steal it yes, conceive it no!


----------



## im the goddess

Please oh please oh please paint for me Kelloween!



Kelloween said:


> so we have like 17 days? wow, I better start, huh? Im not painting this time..gives it away..plus Im out of wood..


----------



## hallorenescene

sikntwized, looks good. another one got some cool stuff
jezebelle, I love that card.
debbdeb, awesome. so who do you know with the name johnny? maybe that is a clue
lil ghouliette, I wonder who that box could be from. lol. nice presents. even the box décor is awesome
thanostar, nice gifts
pumpkinking30, hey, now that's a sweet treat. not only do we get a picture of your card, we get a sweet picture of you. that rocks


----------



## killerhaunts

Love all of the pics of the teasers. I think this is the most teasers I have seen since I started doing the SR! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## djkeebz

I got a letter in the mail... It said,

Soon.....


...your Secret Reaper



What do you guys think it means?


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I'm not a tease...when I bring it, I bring it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

djkeebz said:


> I got a letter in the mail... It said,
> 
> Soon.....
> 
> 
> ...your Secret Reaper
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think it means?



 Wait...are you sure it didn't say, "Swoon"? Maybe your Reaper isn't that strong in the spelling department.....and was warning you about fainting.....


----------



## Bethany

Maybe it was a directive.


----------



## LadySherry

OOooooooopp I got a card from my reaper. Did you hear me I GOT A CARD FROM MY REAPER!!!!!! My reaper is working on some projects just for me. Super excited to see what they are up to. I am sorry no pic at this time I do not have a desk top computer at home so I will post on Tuesday when I get back to work.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Dr. Phibes said:


> I'm not a tease...when I bring it, I bring it!


haha i am a tease and when i bring it i bring it LOL


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> I'm not a tease...when I bring it, I bring it!


That's what SHE said! LOL

Sorry Had to.


----------



## azazel

i got a card from my sr yesterday with a gift card for starbucks how cool is that going to go get some coffee with it tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Phibes

azazel said:


> i got a card from my sr yesterday with a gift card for starbucks how cool is that going to go get some coffee with it tomorrow
> View attachment 167231
> 
> 
> View attachment 167232


Welp...your reaper is only allowed to spend 15 dollars on your gift now....if they spend more I'm telling mom...


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethany said:


> That's what SHE said! LOL
> 
> Sorry Had to.


You have a filthy mind....but are correct....when I dun bring it, it be brung!


----------



## booswife02

How cool a Starbucks card. Maybe they have the pumpkin spice stuff out now. I don't care for pumpkin flavored things but I know there is a cult following for the Starbucks ones 

and Dr. Phibes go ahead and tell Mom on me. I'm already double over the $20. I just kept finding things I knew my victim would like! I have no will power


----------



## hurricanegame

Is it too late for secrete reaper?

I've been really busy (moving, finishing college) and I apologize about being out of the loop..


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Welp...your reaper is only allowed to spend 15 dollars on your gift now....if they spend more I'm telling mom...


When mommy says no...Daddy says yes spend what you want


----------



## Saki.Girl

azazel said:


> i got a card from my sr yesterday with a gift card for starbucks how cool is that going to go get some coffee with it tomorrow
> View attachment 167231
> 
> 
> View attachment 167232



love the card and what a great idea for a teaser


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> How cool a Starbucks card. Maybe they have the pumpkin spice stuff out now. I don't care for pumpkin flavored things but I know there is a cult following for the Starbucks ones
> 
> and Dr. Phibes go ahead and tell Mom on me. I'm already double over the $20. I just kept finding things I knew my victim would like! I have no will power


haha i am with you i went way way way over the 20 haha i never stay with in the limit to much fun making gifts .


----------



## LadySherry

hurricanegame said:


> Is it too late for secrete reaper?
> 
> I've been really busy (moving, finishing college) and I apologize about being out of the loop..



Sorry for this one but keep your eyes open for secret reaper two.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I am so sad I didnt know about the teaser thing I could have been planning all year just for the teaser because that really doesnt have to even match what you are sending! Ugggh ok NEXT YEAR Im all over the TEASER! *


----------



## Kelloween

I really usually stay within the 20.00..I am just very creative..lol, really I make things from what I find around here that don't cost me anything now, ..so far no complaints, unless they are behind my back..HAHAHAHA...my shipping always gets me..I have a thing about heavy or large..


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> haha i am with you i went way way way over the 20 haha i never stay with in the limit to much fun making gifts .


I can't wait to see what all you came up with!


----------



## Miss Erie

Kelloween said:


> I really usually stay within the 20.00..I am just very creative..lol, really I make things from what I find around here that don't cost me anything now, ..so far no complaints, unless they are behind my back..HAHAHAHA...my shipping always gets me..I have a thing about heavy or large..


Ooohhhhh, I can't wait for my heavy present! Woo Hoo!


----------



## bethene

Spooki,, next year, you can rock the teaser, I think it has just taken on a life of it;'s own,,, one or 2 started it last year, now it has taken off like a wild fire! 

Mine will not cost alot actual money wise, I make every thing, have most of the supplies at home,, but what I have in mind will probably be way of 20 if had to pay for it all,,, but hey,,,, whats a reaper for? I feel bad for those who have to buy and stick to the limit,, don't want others to feel bad,,, but thrift store stuff can be really cool too!


----------



## Teresa M

Pumpkin5 said:


> Wait...are you sure it didn't say, "Swoon"? Maybe your Reaper isn't that strong in the spelling department.....and was warning you about fainting.....


Ooh, ooh, ooh! Are they sending men in kilts!?!


----------



## Intellagirl

The teasers are such a cool idea! I wish I'd thought to do that :-( Still, according to the tracking my victim has received the package. Muahaha! I hope he/she likes it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Well....I am a bargain shopper.....I buy things when they go on "extreme sale" like 80% off, so I get killer deals....and I hoard it all away like a pack rat...waiting for when I can "share" my good fortune.... And I love the idea of "teasers"....because it prolongs the agony....and let's your "victim" know...you are plotting....sort of makes it like an interactive Reaping....so to speak... This is my first Secret Reaper, but I have been "boo-ing" my neighbors for years, plus I always reward my Halloween Haunt helpers with Halloween gifts....so I've had lots of preparation for the Reaping thing.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> I really usually stay within the 20.00..I am just very creative..lol, really I make things from what I find around here that don't cost me anything now, ..so far no complaints, unless they are behind my back..HAHAHAHA...my shipping always gets me..I have a thing about heavy or large..



i guess you could say if someone was to look at it they would say it is way way over but i am very crafty and get stuff at killer deals use stuff on hand so in all ya i guess I stay close to the goal of money just looks like i spent way way way more 

either way i enjoy it and go all out. its about making my victim love there gift and smile


----------



## Saki.Girl

very excited to see more pics  love seeing the creativity of everyone


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> i guess you could say if someone was to look at it they would say it is way way over but i am very crafty and get stuff at killer deals use stuff on hand so in all ya i guess I stay close to the goal of money just looks like i spent way way way more
> 
> either way i enjoy it and go all out. its about making my victim love there gift and smile


yeh, the deals you get are great! wish we had salvation army here! wish we had ANYTHING here..lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> yeh, the deals you get are great! wish we had salvation army here! wish we had ANYTHING here..lol


I have to say the Wedding dress i got you for $5.00 was one of my best deals ever lol saw that and was like hell yes Score LOL


----------



## Kelloween

I can't make myself mess it up for a skeleton!! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> I can't make myself mess it up for a skeleton!! lol


LOL you nut ok note to self find a not so preaty one for your skeleton LOL


----------



## Kelloween

I am ready for some pictures. ya'll hurry and send your stuff...........
oh yeh, I hav'nt started yet...


----------



## Bethany

My "grandaughter" in one of her costumes. LOL


----------



## Kelloween

Bethany said:


> View attachment 167336
> 
> My "grandaughter" in one of her costumes. LOL


lol, she doesn't seem to mind it either!


----------



## Bethany

Suprised me too. I only got the pic didn't see her in it.


----------



## hallorenescene

azazel, that is a cool card, and coffee. sweet
okay, more pics please?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Okay....well...Hallorenescene....just remember.....you asked for it...................


----------



## Bethany

My grandaughter Maria in her other costume.


----------



## Kelloween

lol, My cats would be fighting that thing on them!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay....well...Hallorenescene....just remember.....you asked for it...................


I looked for a cake cover today. LOL i am so painting this when i find one


----------



## Saki.Girl

let me just say this is cool as hell cake cover i need this


----------



## NOWHINING

make me one too please!!!


saki.girl said:


> i looked for a cake cover today. Lol i am so painting this when i find one


----------



## NOWHINING

SWEET!! That would be perfect for me if I ever come across it.


Saki.Girl said:


> let me just say this is cool as hell cake cover i need this
> View attachment 167347


----------



## Kelloween

I like that too!


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay....well...Hallorenescene....just remember.....you asked for it...................
> 
> 
> Saki, my sister has one of these, unpainted, waiting for me in Ohio. They are "vintage". Aluminum top with wood knob & glass plate.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Pumpkin5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....well...Hallorenescene....just remember.....you asked for it...................
> 
> 
> Saki, my sister has one of these, unpainted, waiting for me in Ohio. They are "vintage". Aluminum top with wood knob & glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> yep found a few on ebay  may have to pull the triger and go for it
Click to expand...


----------



## sumrtym

Got my last item for my victim tonight. I have to do some....preparation....and then it's off to the mail!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh noooo, it's the cake pan again. hey, if it's stalking me, you think it will show up at my house. okay then
Bethany, cute costume. but I don't know, does she look happy about it? 
saki, that cake pan is very nice too.
i'm still trying to decide, teaser or not teaser. or maybe I sent a teaser. or maybe my victim already posted my teaser. well, one thing for sure, I am mailing my gift out mon. the 9th. be looking for it.


----------



## MissMandy

I see fur babies are attacking this thread too LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Saki.Girl said:


> let me just say this is cool as hell cake cover i need this
> View attachment 167347


saki, where did you find that cake plate? It is cool...


----------



## Halloeve55

love hopping on at the end of the day and seeing all these cool teasers and reaps! can't wait to ship my gifts and receive some goodies myself!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wickedwillingwench said:


> saki, where did you find that cake plate? It is cool...


here you go 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EFI1WQ...953&creativeASIN=B004EFI1WQ/?tag=squidproq-20


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Kelloween, that coffin is wicked! What a great/creative idea! Love the teasing this year.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> View attachment 167336
> 
> My "grandaughter" in one of her costumes. LOL


Land Shark!


----------



## Bethany

Sorry for posting pics here of furr baby. won't do anymore. 
Funny thing is im the goddess she put that same costume on her dog. his pic is posted in the reaper discussion thread as my "grandson" LOL he is only 4 month old in the pic. Gonna be a BIG boy.


----------



## Immortalia

OOOOOOOOOOOO, I LOVE that!!!!



Saki.Girl said:


> let me just say this is cool as hell cake cover i need this
> View attachment 167347


----------



## Immortalia

Hmmm, getting a bit worried here.... 

My victim hasn't even mentioned their "teaser". I have most of my gift ready to roll, but I want to make sure the teaser got there first. 

Great teaser gifts everyone, I am VERY excited to receive my first SR items!!!! Oh SR....are you there?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Immortalia said:


> Hmmm, getting a bit worried here....
> 
> My victim hasn't even mentioned their "teaser". I have most of my gift ready to roll, but I want to make sure the teaser got there first.
> 
> Great teaser gifts everyone, I am VERY excited to receive my first SR items!!!! Oh SR....are you there?


Well, if it was me you sent a teaser to...I didn't get it. 
I can't wait to get my gift either...this is my first SR, so it's quite exciting!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Immortalia said:


> Hmmm, getting a bit worried here....
> 
> My victim hasn't even mentioned their "teaser". I have most of my gift ready to roll, but I want to make sure the teaser got there first.
> 
> Great teaser gifts everyone, I am VERY excited to receive my first SR items!!!! Oh SR....are you there?


dont worry it takes a lOOOOONG time for things to come all the way to denmark so Ill get it soon


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I may or may not of sent my victim a teaser! But I didn't receive one from my reaper! yet anyway!


----------



## Bethany

Yep and NO ONE is getting mail today OR tomorrow.


----------



## creeperguardian

Dieing to be reaped hehe and yes victim u will get yours soon need to wait till tuesday sadly urghhh stupid box searching killed it haha


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*All right People! So I got TEASED AGAIN today!!! This time a card with some stickers in it and I noticed at the bottom that it said ....2 of 5. That means there must be a couple more teasers coming before the big reveal. I think anyway, im new to the teaser stuff Ive never been teased LOL Either way I must say the handwriting looks familiar but I cant seem to match it. I feel like Ive seen this handwriting before perhaps in a Halloween card exchange??? Uggh its killing me because I really think I know this Reaper but I cant figure out who has this handwriting. Either way I loved my two teasers so far. I will be flying around soon with my new wand courtesy of my Reaper and I will be using it to cast spells to see who I can get to spill the beans on who my Reaper is. Look out people I AM COMING....WAND IN HAND.... you better watch out!*


----------



## Saki.Girl

can not wiat till the 5 th my victim will be so happy 
oh man thats right no mail tommorow so no pics dang


----------



## MissMandy

Some victim is getting reaped soon!


----------



## bethene

oh, Mandy,, love the orange wrapping paper!


----------



## MissMandy

I squealed like a little girl when I found it lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MissMandy said:


> Some victim is getting reaped soon!


WOW, mandy! I hope yer victim is somebody in Mass...somebody only about an hour away from you...somebody who is wicked and williing.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I really like that orange wrapping paper! Oh, and the little bats all over it, too!! 
Those presents would be PERFECT to go under a Halloween tree...now I must go out and buy a Halloween tree so it's ready when you get those sent to me!


----------



## MissMandy

Hmm I dunno. One of you COULD be my victim. Mwuah ha ha


----------



## hallorenescene

miss mandy, that is some beautiful paper. I wonder if your ends are taped good enough. and i'm pretty sure your bats will never stay on. but it sure looks beautiful. when you take it in to post it, ask the postmaster if it will make it. and if so, I would love to have it too.


----------



## MissMandy

LOL don't worry, hallo. These will all be packed into one box


----------



## Bethany

I cannot wait until my box arrives Miss Mandy.


----------



## bethene

well,,, maybe it will come to me!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Page two? No no no got to be able to find when reaper pics come


----------



## ScaredyKat

Hope it's me! 


MissMandy said:


> Some victim is getting reaped soon!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, miss mandy, all's good then. one box! boy won't someone be doing the happy dance. those are so pretty. the top one is a box of chocolate. yummy.


----------



## MissMandy

Maybe....maybe not


----------



## hallorenescene

maybe someone won't be doing the happy dance? maybe they aren't so pretty? maybe it's not chocolate? maybe it's not yummy? all of the mentioned?


----------



## MissMandy

LOL was referring to the chocolate part. Sorry, should've specified  But hey, maybe my victim won't do the happy dance either! *shudders*


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm doing a happy dance over just the wrapping miss mandy


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*LOVE the wrapping!!! i would say its coming my way but my reaper left a clue 2 of 5 which means 3 more so I see four wrapped there so if my math is correct well then.........its not for me ....that orange paper sure is pretty though*


----------



## Pumpkin5

That orange paper rocks!!! Wow! Your victim is so going to love that Reap! WooHoo!


----------



## MissMandy

I sure hope he......or she  likes it! I still have one more thing to get, a local item


----------



## ajbanz

Saki.Girl said:


> let me just say this is cool as hell cake cover i need this
> View attachment 167347


Saki girl and Nowhining
You can purchase the cake cover here!!!



http://www.homedecorators.com/P/Charlotte_Footed_Cake_Plate_with_Dome/


----------



## Saki.Girl

well dang no mail today but hey i will throw up a teaser pic of goodies on there way to my victim


----------



## Pumpkin5

MissMandy said:


> I sure hope he......or she  likes it! I still have one more thing to get, a local item


He/She will... When you say local item, what do you mean? Like a food item? Something from your region? That is a good idea.....


----------



## Saki.Girl

ajbanz said:


> Saki girl and Nowhining
> You can purchase the cake cover here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homedecorators.com/P/Charlotte_Footed_Cake_Plate_with_Dome/


very cool may have to do that


----------



## MissMandy

Pumpkin5 said:


> He/She will... When you say local item, what do you mean? Like a food item? Something from your region? That is a good idea.....


Could be something food related, yes....just nothing perishable of course lol. Or could be something from say a gift shop, something your area is known for. We started doing this last year. It hasn't quite caught on yet, but I think it's an awesome little addition


----------



## Bethany

I have so many LOCAL things to choose from. If I was still in Toledo, Ohio, I'd be sending something from Libby Glass


----------



## obcessedwithit

*Here's my pics from my reaper.....................*

Home from vacation, got my gift before I left and wow what a reaper, not only an awesome first box but.........................waiting for me when I got home yesterday another box........my reaper hit the theme on the head for me this year. I love all my goodies. thank you!..............


----------



## bethene

obcessed with it,, wow,, love the cards and the card holder,, is the phone part of it???!! that is beyond cool,, fantastic reap!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

One item my victims gets will def. give away that it is me.


----------



## im the goddess

Very nice reap Obcessedwithit.

Miss Mandy, don't know what part of MA you are in, but it's a small state...something regional?? Red Socks?, Paul Revere? Boston Baked Beans? or Clam Chowder? Paul might be a bit gross after all these years!

Saki, nice teaser!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, what a fantastic reap, obcessedwithit! I'm just noticing that no one is saying who their reapers are. Is everyone being anonymous this year? 

im the goddess....Paul Revere lmao! It could be something from your state or even just your city/town. The things I send are from my city, not just MA. Imagine the look on my victim's face if I sent them a live and kickin' lobster?? Or as we say over here....lobstah lol


----------



## Jules17

Awesome reap obcessedwithit!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

another great reap


----------



## Kelloween

I think this reaper is gonna be great, well except for mine cause I still have no box to send..lol.....I'm TRYING!


----------



## frogkid11

fantastic reaping you received, obcessedwithit - so what is your theme that you alluded to in the post?


----------



## Spookybella977

obcessedwithit awesome reap!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Awesome reaping obsessedwithit!
I especially love the old phone!


----------



## hallorenescene

obsessed with it, wasn't your theme the hotel? you got a bell, and an awesome phone. say, and your hotel will have a rat. lol. nice gift i'd say.
saki, that is quite the tease


----------



## frogkid11

hallorenescene said:


> obsessed with it, wasn't your theme the hotel? you got a bell, and an awesome phone. say, and your hotel will have a rat. lol. nice gift i'd say.
> saki, that is quite the tease


that's right, I remember obcessed is doing the hotel theme this year too (I have to remember to stalk them and their progress - lol). Thanks for reminding me hallor!


----------



## AsH-1031

Some amazing teasers and gifts already guys. I hope my victim isn't disappointed with the box they will be getting from me very soon. I haven't heard if they got the teaser that I sent out so I'm a bit worried as well.  Maybe I'll hold off on mailing out a few more days to see if they post that they got the teaser.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

My reaper sent a teaser. I'll have to post a picture tomorrow. My camera battery needs to charge. It definitely made me laugh!


----------



## Saki.Girl

well that is a bummer dear victim looks like ups will be delivering to you on friday the 6th not on the 5th dang it . oh well your friday will rock


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Ok victim. I'm experimenting with glass and paint. There's going to be lots of bubble wrap,too. I pray it doesn't break in transit. It won't be long now. Just a few more things.
Sorry. Wrong secret reaper thread.


----------



## Hearts1003

Someone will be getting a teaser soon. Postage will not give me away as I have friends all over. 

I have been so busy with my victim, card exchange, etc. that I have completely forgotten I am a victim myself! smh lol


----------



## hallorenescene

have fun with the card exchange hearts, I bowed out this year. look out next year though


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I hope it's okay to come out of the shadows and say I was Obcessedwithit's reaper! So happy that she likes her gifts! I have to admit, I was a bit imitated...she is a very creative haunter! I have admired her awesome props and haunt. 

Her theme is year rocks! I need to put it on my haunt bucket list! 

I painted the hand with chalkboard paint. I was going to paint bones, but I thought it might be neat to be able to change the look since Obcessedwithit changes her theme. I wanted to attach vintage keys to ribbon and hang them from the fingers, but I couldn't find any locally. We just don't have the great yard sales and thrift stores like back east.

I've been doing SR for years and this is the first time my gifts have made the picture thread!!!! Thanks to my wonderful victim!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin princess, i'm glad your gift made the posting. so fun


----------



## katshead42

I've almost finished my victims gift.


----------



## bethene

Can't believe that this is the first time your pictures made the pictures thread! I think you did a great job reaping!!


----------



## im the goddess

Yes you did Pumpkinprincess! Great reap.


----------



## creeperguardian

these teasers and gifts are awesome maybe i will have a teaser for me today and my package shall go out today.


----------



## Immortalia

Fantastic job Pumpkin Princess. I totally understand being intimidated by your victims creativity....Mine has several themes going for thier party each year so I had to decide, go with one theme or do a little for each? I chose to do a little for each.


----------



## bethene

I probably would have done the same thing, more fun to do several themes!!


----------



## hallorenescene

it's a nice day out. a nice day to mail a gift. but today isn't the 9th. next Monday guys


----------



## frogkid11

hallorenescene said:


> it's a nice day out. a nice day to mail a gift. but today isn't the 9th. next Monday guys


what a tease you are, hallo! LOL


----------



## AsH-1031

I am ready to send out my box to my victim. As you can see, I had help getting it ready to ship. I may make you wait though dear victim... perhaps I wont send it to you until next week.


----------



## hallorenescene

ash, send it on the 9th. lol.
oh, and I like your helpers


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Returned from Las Vegas yesterday after seeing Black Sabbath in Concert and found my SR had came. Also notice my reaper was from North Las Vegas but, I would not have had time to meet her anyway... unless she was at the Sabbath concert?? Pictures to come soon but, dear reaper your package made it to me fine with no damage.


----------



## hallorenescene

jack, two winners. your package and black sabbath. oh so sweet


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Yay more pictures coming!


----------



## MissMandy

If my reaper is reading, just so ya know, this is my last week of vacation  So after this week, if my reapings arrive on a Monday, Wednesday or Friday, there's a good chance I'll miss it. Hopefully they would try to re-deliver, but if not, I'd have to wait til a Saturday to pick it up


----------



## Saki.Girl

yaa more pics whoot


----------



## Immortalia

I will be waiting patiently by the door for the Big Brown Van!!!!  BTW, Love the mummy eyes peeking through!



AsH-1031 said:


> I am ready to send out my box to my victim. As you can see, I had help getting it ready to ship. I may make you wait though dear victim... perhaps I wont send it to you until next week.
> View attachment 167868
> View attachment 167870


----------



## bethene

Oh, I love the eyes too, ash, great looking box!


----------



## Bethany

I got a note from my Secret Reaper!! I love the spider web corners!! They would work great for jar labels!








it says "Dear Victim I hope you are ready SR"


----------



## MissMandy

Lots of teaser letters this year! Very cool


----------



## WitchyKitty

Loving the pics!!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

frogkid11 said:


> fantastic reaping you received, obcessedwithit - so what is your theme that you alluded to in the post?


Haunted Hotel year 13.


----------



## azazel

i got another card from my secret reaper today 2 total now 
i love the fact that he/she is rocking the teaser thing the anticipation is killing me 
well done sr


----------



## Bethany

YOu may want to delete the first pic with your address for the world to see


----------



## Saki.Girl

very cool love the bat


----------



## azazel

bethany i am not worried if they wont to come buy the house i wont care hell i would invite them in for a beer lol


----------



## Bethany

azazel said:


> bethany i am not worried if they wont to come buy the house i wont care hell i would invite them in for a beer lol


Make it a margarita & I may show up!


----------



## MissMandy

EEEEEEK I got teased, I got teased! I'm so stoked right now  And of course the hubs just turned off the other computer!  I'll post a pic in the A.M.


----------



## azazel

bethany you got it a margarita it is for you


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Very nice card! It's a cute little bat!


----------



## im the goddess

I've been REAPED and TEASED in the same day! How lucky can one ghoul be? First, I want to thank my wonderful Reaper. I know your real name, but now I need to figure out who you are on the forum. I love everything and everything made it hear in one piece. The dog and the cats thank you too. So without further delay, PICTURES!!!

The box decorated with paw prints, a reaper holding a cat, and a cat in a witch hat.













As I opened the box, each flap contained a single word of a bigger message


























Once I opened the box, It was a wonderland of precision packing. Behold all the goodies. Miles is practicing his catzilla routine.





































There are all sorts of hand made, fabulous items. I am going to love putting them around the house this year and many years to come.



















Home made potion bottles with custom labels, two tea light lanterns with spiders and bows. These will be kept inside so they do not get ruined. And a hand painted box with a custom made bracelet., which I love. 

























Continued on next post


----------



## Bethany

How wonderful im the goddess! What a great reap!!


----------



## im the goddess

Continued from prior post

A lovely witch, stained glass nightlight, and a custom wreath with ribbons and homemade bats. It is now hanging on the wall in my kitchen.














Finally, a scroll that said read me last after you open your gifts. Inside was a lovely note explaining why my super reaper chose each item. 













My reap is perfect.

Thank you so very much. Tigre (Spanish for tiger), Miles, Muffin, and Callie thank you for thinking of them and sending cat toys and treats and dog treats. The cats say, catnip rocks! I'll post photos of the cats and dog later as they are around here somewhere. I'm overwhelmed, I failed to mention the hand panted Headless horseman plaque, and the skeleton, yes, they are perfect! The Halloween book, skeleton garland, skull shot glasses, wine bottle labels. Everything is wonderful! 

Lori


----------



## ALKONOST

im the goddess- WOW! I very heartfelt reap indeed! This is turning out to be such an awesome year for the SR


----------



## MissMandy

What a fantastic reap! You must have had a blast opening each and every package  I have an idea of who your reaper is, but I'll let you figure it out


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Sweet reap. Very nice.


----------



## bethene

Wow, wonderful reap, I am the goddess your reaper did a fantastic job 

Loving all the teasers


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I got teased!! With a glitter bomb! lol


----------



## Bethany

Love the "glitter bomb"!


----------



## MissMandy

Lmao that is great!


----------



## im the goddess

Mandy, we may need to talk!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Keep the pics coming!!! I'm really enjoying this whole SR thing! Glad I joined this year! 

(...darn it! I stepped in some black paint or something and I keep leaving tracks all over...I did that last week, too!  )


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> What a fantastic reap! You must have had a blast opening each and every package  I have an idea of who your reaper is, but I'll let you figure it out


I think I might know who it is, too...


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Keep the pics coming!!! I'm really enjoying this whole SR thing! Glad I joined this year!
> 
> (...darn it! I stepped in some black paint or something and I keep leaving tracks all over...I did that last week, too!  )


 We're glad you joined in too WitchyKitty!

Love the glitter bomb too!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the reap loving the headless horsman sign everything you got is fantastic whoot 

love seeing everyones pics ..


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess...have you figured out who your reaper is yet???


----------



## hallorenescene

azazel, you lucky ghoul, you got two teasers. make note to self. maybe I should do that. 
im the goddess, awesome gift. you are a very lucky ghoul
subline, that is a cool teaser. 
this is all so fun.


----------



## Jules17

Wow...im the goddess...what a great reap!


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> im the goddess...have you figured out who your reaper is yet???


No, and I just looked at the profiles of the last 10 people to view my profile. only one or two had locations, and a couple I knew the states from earlier posts. Is it you WitchyKitty?


----------



## NOWHINING

My Dear Victim,

I sent you a teaser. First time ever for me. I just hope you got it. I am still working on your gift.

Love, NOWHINING


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> No, and I just looked at the profiles of the last 10 people to view my profile. only one or two had locations, and a couple I knew the states from earlier posts. Is it you WitchyKitty?


Hahahaha! I thought you would figure it out from all the "witchy kitties" all over your box and all the paw prints and paw print signatures!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Ok. So I sent a teaser, but no mention of it from my victim. I hope they got it. It makes me worry about sending the big box. Just afraid the address I have may be wrong...


----------



## Bethany

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Ok. So I sent a teaser, but no mention of it from my victim. I hope they got it. It makes me worry about sending the big box. Just afraid the address I have may be wrong...


Well, we did have a long weekend. They may have been gone for it. maybe on a little vacation.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Bethany said:


> Well, we did have a long weekend. They may have been gone for it. maybe on a little vacation.


Oh yeah. Lol! Guess I'm just anxious! Sorry!!


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha! I thought you would figure it out from all the "witchy kitties" all over your box and all the paw prints and paw print signatures!!


No, I'm very black and white. Most times I need to be hit upside the head. Thank you again, I love everything! Or, the kitty wearing the witch hat! LOL!


----------



## terri73

I am so lucky!! My secret reaper has Struck a second time!!! 

I am in love with these pillows. They will never get put away. I love primitive home decor and they fit in perfectly!!

Thank you SR whomever you are. You are the best.


----------



## Bethany

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Oh yeah. Lol! Guess I'm just anxious! Sorry!!


Just trying to ease your worry


----------



## Jules17

Love the owl pillow terri73!!


----------



## im the goddess

Very nice pillows. I love them.


----------



## im the goddess

By the way WitchyKitty, you mentioned in your note that you painted the skeleton because it reminded you of my trumpet player. Did you see him in my album with his hat? It does remind me of him.

Jules17, you live in the same town as me. That is when I'm not circling around Mount Olympus! LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> No, I'm very black and white. Most times I need to be hit upside the head. Thank you again, I love everything! Or, the kitty wearing the witch hat! LOL!


I'm glad you like your gifts!! I'm also tremendously relieved it all got there in one piece!! 

I saw you had the two cats, so sent gifts for them...but the day I sent the box out, I saw you post about having a third kitty and a doggie!! I was like, "Oh no!!" I knew I sent enough toys and treats for your other kitty girl that I didn't know about...but I had sent nothing for your doggie! I felt so guilty having unknowingly left your doggie out, it just ate at me for two days, that I had to hurry and send out some puppy treats, too! Lol...I'm crazy, I know! 

When you wanted my name and address to send me that VooDoo doll, I about had a heart attack!! I was trying to figure out how to allow you to send it to me without you figuring out my name/addy and knowing I was your reaper when you got your teaser and matched up the info! The only thing I could think to do was give you a family members address and a fake name!! Well, not really a fake name, but I gave you my middle name and my maiden name, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

terri73 said:


> I am so lucky!! My secret reaper has Struck a second time!!!
> 
> I am in love with these pillows. They will never get put away. I love primitive home decor and they fit in perfectly!!
> 
> Thank you SR whomever you are. You are the best.


Love those, especially the owl!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> By the way WitchyKitty, you mentioned in your note that you painted the skeleton because it reminded you of my trumpet player. Did you see him in my album with his hat? It does remind me of him.
> 
> Jules17, you live in the same town as me. That is when I'm not circling around Mount Olympus! LOL


Yes, I saw him in your album! I saw a cameo brooch online with him on it and thought he'd make a neat wall hanging and that he looked like a skellie band member, lol.


----------



## im the goddess

Very nice, and I just about brow beat you to take a voodoo doll LOL!!!



WitchyKitty said:


> I'm glad you like your gifts!! I'm also tremendously relieved it all got there in one piece!!
> 
> I saw you had the two cats, so sent gifts for them...but the day I sent the box out, I saw you post about having a third kitty and a doggie!! I was like, "Oh no!!" I knew I sent enough toys and treats for your other kitty girl that I didn't know about...but I had sent nothing for your doggie! I felt so guilty having unknowingly left your doggie out, it just ate at me for two days, that I had to hurry and send out some puppy treats, too! Lol...I'm crazy, I know!
> 
> When you wanted my name and address to send me that VooDoo doll, I about had a heart attack!! I was trying to figure out how to allow you to send it to me without you figuring out my name/addy and knowing I was your reaper when you got your teaser and matched up the info! The only thing I could think to do was give you a family members address and a fake name!! Well, not really a fake name, but I gave you my middle name and my maiden name, lol.


----------



## tbishop

Great reaper items and teasers. 
I know that my victim go their teasers - now when do I send out the package....soon I think...or maybe I will wait. I did order something that has not come in that I thought I would slip into the package - so you will have to wait for now.....


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> Very nice, and I just about brow beat you to take a voodoo doll LOL!!!


HAHAHA!! I really did want it, I just didn't know what to do, so I tried to nicely turn you down...lol, but you kept persisting and I was freaking out! I finally came up with the name/addy switch plan, hoping you wouldn't still figure it out by them both being from the same state! I even messaged bethene for advice, lol. It was hilarious. 
I mean, I was like, what are the odds that MY victim, out of all the forumers, wants my name/addy to send me a gift?! LOL


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> HAHAHA!! I really did want it, I just didn't know what to do, so I tried to nicely turn you down...lol, but you kept persisting and I was freaking out! I finally came up with the name/addy switch plan, hoping you wouldn't still figure it out by them both being from the same state! I even messaged bethene for advice, lol. It was hilarious.
> I mean, I was like, what are the odds that MY victim, out of all the forumers, wants my name/addy to send me a gift?! LOL


That's too funny. I knew from your post you would like it, and there is no way I would need three. So there you go. I even sent someone else two paws. For future reference, I have him on the lookout for tarot cards, cheep that is. He doesn't go there often, but maybe a couple of times a year if you need anything.


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> That's too funny. I knew from your post you would like it, and there is no way I would need three. So there you go. I even sent someone else two paws. For future reference, I have him on the lookout for tarot cards, cheep that is. He doesn't go there often, but maybe a couple of times a year if you need anything.


I will definitely keep that in mind! Thanks!


----------



## The Red Hallows

WitchyKitty said:


> I mean, I was like, what are the odds that MY victim, out of all the forumers, wants my name/addy to send me a gift?! LOL


Wait, I'm confused. I thought we had to wait to reveal who our reaper was on the thread until everybody's been reaped. Did that change? Or is this a different?  #4...must not reveal who your secret reaper is until every one has received their gift.


----------



## Joni Be Good

I do no know, It is my frist time, Anyone else out there atht cvan assist.


----------



## im the goddess

The Red Hallows said:


> Wait, I'm confused. I thought we had to wait to reveal who our reaper was on the thread until everybody's been reaped. Did that change? Or is this a different?  #4...must not reveal who your secret reaper is until every one has received their gift.


I didn't reveal, i didn't know. Did you reveal WitchyKitty? No, I didn't think so! Just speculating on my part, and on Witchy's part. LOL


----------



## msgatorslayer

A small teaser for my victim.

I plan on finishing things up and shipping by the end of the week.


----------



## Miss Erie

Well, well, well my pretty. Your package is stuffed and ready to go. Should be in the mail by tomorrow. This is your only hint:









MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Oh wow, such fab reaps! The bar is high this yeah huh! I feel very challenged. And my vic is also someone who has lot of skills themselfs.. oh deary me!!


----------



## Miss Erie

Hollows Eva said:


> Oh wow, such fab reaps! The bar is high this yeah huh! I feel very challenged. And my vic is also someone who has lot of skills themselfs.. oh deary me!!


Lots of skills...then it's not me, for sure LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene

terri73, those pillows are beautiful. what a lucky ghoul you are
msgator, that will be a cool teaser. 
miss erie, nice hint


----------



## MissMandy

terri73 said:


> I am so lucky!! My secret reaper has Struck a second time!!!
> 
> I am in love with these pillows. They will never get put away. I love primitive home decor and they fit in perfectly!!
> 
> Thank you SR whomever you are. You are the best.


Oh I looooooove those pillows! Especially the owl one! What an awesome teaser 



The Red Hallows said:


> Wait, I'm confused. I thought we had to wait to reveal who our reaper was on the thread until everybody's been reaped. Did that change? Or is this a different?  #4...must not reveal who your secret reaper is until every one has received their gift.


This has been changed. bethene decided that by waiting til everyone has been reaped, sometimes thank you's get forgotten. So as soon as we're reaped, we can reveal our reaper  


Here's the teaser I got yesterday


----------



## NOWHINING

I WAS TEASED BY MY SECRET REAPER!!!! Oh what a tease you are! BUT THANK YOU. It's a cutie! LOL! (thinking... where to hang it?)


----------



## WitchyKitty

WitchyKitty said:


> Keep the pics coming!!! I'm really enjoying this whole SR thing! Glad I joined this year!
> 
> (...darn it! I stepped in some black paint or something and I keep leaving tracks all over...I did that last week, too!  )


***Oh, and I didn't really step in paint, just trying to give hints to my victim since I had black paw prints drawn all over the box, lol.***


----------



## WitchyKitty

MissMandy said:


> Oh I looooooove those pillows! Especially the owl one! What an awesome teaser
> 
> 
> This has been changed. bethene decided that by waiting til everyone has been reaped, sometimes thank you's get forgotten. So as soon as we're reaped, we can reveal our reaper
> 
> 
> Here's the teaser I got yesterday


That skull lettering is really cool!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

This is definitely the year if the teasers. And I love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Everyone has done such fabulous jobs. The "REAPS" have been stellar and the teasers so cool! Thanks for sharing the pictures everyone, it is so exciting!


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff! Can't wait until the pics are rolling in daily!


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, the teasers are so much fun and the reaps so far are awesome...............hope my victim is not disappointed :-(


----------



## msgatorslayer

I planned on sending my victim a teaser today but my printer is messing up so I have to do the letter at work, and wait til tommorrow to send it in the mail.


----------



## Jules17

im the goddess said:


> Jules17, you live in the same town as me. That is when I'm not circling around Mount Olympus! LOL


LOL! Always good to have more CO folks on here!


----------



## hallorenescene

missmandy, nice teaser
nowhining, fun fun fun. love your teaser


----------



## booswife02

*Teasers*

Someone's fate will be revealed very soon.....


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Here's my SR, starts out with a bag that looks a lot like Santa's only blue. 









With a note attach...









Opened it up to find this little guy...









Just add your bottle of choose and and there you have it...zombie bottle holder!!









Thanks my Secret Reaper my tradition is I drink Bloody Marys on Halloween night so, guess who will be holding my Vodka bottle this year. I will also be using it for my Halloween party and through-out the year, a gift that can be used all year round...I love it! Thanks again Reaper you did good.


----------



## booswife02

That zombie would look better holding my southern comfort bottle. Haha... Love your reaping Stringy Jack!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm sure your victim will like their goodies, offmymeds! 

Very cool wreath, booswife!

Loving that bottle holder, Jack! I didn't know zombies drank booze


----------



## Saki.Girl

what great teasers and great gifts way to go


----------



## Paint It Black

The pillows are the bomb!


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, that is very awesome. I love that wreath. I wanna make one. the chain is what sells it for me.
stringyjack, that is very cute, wow, you guys have been hit good.
missmandy, I've seen a few drunks that look like zombies. lol.


----------



## Bethany

Nice reap!! Stringy Jack you need some "halloween" liquor bottle labels on the bottles for your zombie! 
I'm thinking Embalming Fluid..... or


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> love the reap loving the headless horsman sign everything you got is fantastic whoot
> 
> love seeing everyones pics ..


I loved that headless horseman sign, too...enough that after I made one for im the goddess, I made another for myself!


----------



## CornStalkers

That zombie bottle holder is awesome!!! We are doing a zombie theme this year and he'd be a great addition!!!

I need to get cracking on my victim............and so excited to see what my SR has planned for me!


----------



## Immortalia

Ooooooo pretty!!!!!!



booswife02 said:


> Someone's fate will be revealed very soon.....


I sincerely hope that my victim got their teaser and I didn't have a bad address....otherwise there is probably someone in his/her neighborhood installing home security as we speak to hide from the crazy "stalker" that just sent them a threatening letter! LOL


----------



## ALKONOST

Immortalia said:


> Ooooooo pretty!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that my victim got their teaser and I didn't have a bad address....otherwise there is probably someone in his/her neighborhood installing home security as we speak to hide from the crazy "stalker" that just sent them a threatening letter! LOL


hahahhahaha!! That cracked me up!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Immortalia said:


> I sincerely hope that my victim got their teaser and I didn't have a bad address....otherwise there is probably someone in his/her neighborhood installing home security as we speak to hide from the crazy "stalker" that just sent them a threatening letter! LOL


{{WitchyKitty goes outside to see if any neighbors look nervous or are installing security...}}


----------



## Immortalia

LMAO That has me laughing out loud at my desk.....my coworkers have become suspicious...........uh-oh. 



WitchyKitty said:


> {{WitchyKitty goes outside to see if any neighbors look nervous or are installing security...}}


For all of us who had fun putting together a creative "Stalker" teaser that had some form of letter, poem, etc in it. Just imagine the look on some innocent neighbor's face if they opened it up on accident!!!....you know, with that severed head you packaged up so nicely for your "victim"!!!! <shakes head> We are sure to get ourselves in trouble with all of our Halloween fun......


----------



## killerhaunts

I am so glad I sent my Victim a teaser because I have been sick this whole week and have not been able to send out their package. 

Damn you, California, and your smoke, you got me sick.  But God bless the brave firefighters and poor school children that have had almost no outside time since school started.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I love the Voodo doll, what a creative idea!


----------



## bethene

Oh, that is too too cool, Stringy Jack!!! WOW, the level of teasers has gone way up!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG UPS man deliverd 2 days early whoot 
someone has packages waiting for them whoot... Victim I hope you love everything and you are smiling can not wait to have you post so I know if i gave you the OMG OMG OMG i was going for


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG UPS man deliverd 2 days early whoot
> someone has packages waiting for them whoot... Victim I hope you love everything and you are smiling big


Awww...that means it's not me.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Awww...that means it's not me.


maybe i will get you in the reaper 2 if you are joining in


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG UPS man deliverd 2 days early whoot
> someone has packages waiting for them whoot... Victim I hope you love everything and you are smiling can not wait to have you post so I know if i gave you the OMG OMG OMG i was going for


OK... I'm running out to my front porch right now!!!


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG UPS man deliverd 2 days early whoot
> someone has packages waiting for them whoot... Victim I hope you love everything and you are smiling can not wait to have you post so I know if i gave you the OMG OMG OMG i was going for


Me either.  No card in my mail box that said I had a package.


----------



## ALKONOST

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.... it's not there. Are you sure you got the right address?


----------



## Saki.Girl

I hope they got the boxes they were deliverd at 2 and it is 8 there now where they live. i think it is just as exciting getting as giving the hope that my victim digs everything and it made it all with out braking


----------



## MissMandy

Saki.Girl said:


> I hope they got the boxes they were deliverd at 2 and it is 8 there now where they live. i think it is just as exciting getting as giving the hope that my victim digs everything and it made it all with out braking


This is the worse part, isn't it? Knowing it got delivered and having to wait to hear from your victim? Ohhhhh the torture! I try to tell myself, "Ok, they're getting home from work, taking care of the kids, getting dinner ready, putting the kids to bed, etc"


----------



## Bethany

Well, if it was delivered at 2, the post office was already close here in the RV park, so they may have left it at the office. Didn't get a phone call, but maybe they'll let me know tomorrow. It is after 8 here...............


----------



## Saki.Girl

MissMandy said:


> This is the worse part, isn't it? Knowing it got delivered and having to wait to hear from your victim? Ohhhhh the torture! I try to tell myself, "Ok, they're getting home from work, taking care of the kids, getting dinner ready, putting the kids to bed, etc"


ya I not everyone is on vacation this week like me LOL


----------



## djkeebz

Everyones Reaps look awesome! Really like that zombie bottle holder! Gotta find out where that came from!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

WitchyKitty said:


> {{WitchyKitty goes outside to see if any neighbors look nervous or are installing security...}}


Ditto


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG UPS man deliverd 2 days early whoot
> someone has packages waiting for them whoot... Victim I hope you love everything and you are smiling can not wait to have you post so I know if i gave you the OMG OMG OMG i was going for


Not me MURRRRRRR


----------



## Kelloween

so...wheres some pictures??


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> maybe i will get you in the reaper 2 if you are joining in


I certainly want to, but I think I may have to hold off on SR2. Maybe next year?!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

5 things to do since I don't have pictures to post:
*work on victims gift
*work on victims gift
*work on victims gift
*work on victims gift
*


----------



## hallorenescene

so i'm waiting. lol. I think my reaper took my cue and is shipping out on the 9th. okay, I can wait. I am patiently waiting. I am waiting. I AM WAITING. patiently.


----------



## Hearts1003

AsH-1031 said:


> I am ready to send out my box to my victim. As you can see, I had help getting it ready to ship. I may make you wait though dear victim... perhaps I wont send it to you until next week.
> View attachment 167868
> View attachment 167870


Amazing box!!!!


----------



## bethene

there are several boxes floating around the country as we speak!


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> I certainly want to, but I think I may have to hold off on SR2. Maybe next year?!


no worries next year


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> there are several boxes floating around the country as we speak!


ya more pics to come whoot


----------



## beautifulnightmare

ALKONOST said:


> OK... I'm running out to my front porch right now!!!


Also.runs out to check front.porch, checks under porch, checks back porch, darn it must not be me either!


----------



## Bethany

would LOVE to live in this house!!


----------



## frogkid11

bethene said:


> there are several boxes floating around the country as we speak!


Bethene, could you send out the flying monkeys to pick up those packages and deliver them? I'm sure they would be much faster and we victims wouldn't have to wait so long


----------



## ScaredyKat

There's a reaper 2?  Has the signing up began yet?!


Saki.Girl said:


> maybe i will get you in the reaper 2 if you are joining in


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129195-official-secret-reaper-2-2013-sign-up-discussion-thread-3.html#post1511132 

SRII signups going on right now!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

ScaredyKat said:


> There's a reaper 2?  Has the signing up began yet?!



YES, and YES!


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> ***Oh, and I didn't really step in paint, just trying to give hints to my victim since I had black paw prints drawn all over the box, lol.***


Duh! I told you I need to be hit upside the head. I didn't get the hint!


----------



## im the goddess

Love the wreath and the zombie bottle holder. Can't wait to see more pictures. Who received Saki's gift? We need photos! Frogkid, I agree- Send out the flying monkeys!


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Love the wreath and the zombie bottle holder. Can't wait to see more pictures. Who received Saki's gift? We need photos! Frogkid, I agree- Send out the flying monkeys!
> View attachment 168288


yes yes we do post away dear victim so i know you liked it and peeps can see your goodies


----------



## katshead42

Today the UPS truck pulled up outside and I was so excited but alas it was just a package from Amazon. On another note I finished the gift for my victim.








Here's a couple pics of the box. MUHAHAHA


----------



## im the goddess

Sweet box Katshead43! Can't wait to see what inside. Whoot whoot


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, I've left my reaper hanging long enough. I got reaped YESTERDAY! 

I was at home when there was a knock at the door, and despite yelling "Just a sec....", I opened the door to find only a HUGE brown wrapped package on my door (did I mention my Postman is deaf???) I couldn't wait to rip into it, so you'll have to settle for a picture of wrapping remnants.









When the dust settled, to what do my eyes behold, but it appears my reaper mailed himself......











Despite some box crumpling at the top, he does appear to have arrived with no broken bones! Attached to the box, was a mysterious envelope with a large question mark drawn upon it, and inside some Old English Text letters (and yes, I did have to look up to be sure what I thought was a G was a G). 









Did I mention I'm terrible at Scrabble? I'm left to assume this is probably the forum name of my reaper....and thus it begins!









Mr. Regs in WA, and based on the state of the victim, I'm not sure what the weapon was....oh wait, different game.









No, that's reminiscent of the sound women make when they find out I haven't emptied the dishwasher.....or hung up the laundry....or.....moving right along....

At last, I think I arrived at it!









THANK YOU Secret Reaper GERM!!!!!  

To be safe, though, I think I should just say....thank you very much Clark! You're awesome!!!!

<slightly less awesome if I never find out what that is supposed to spell> 

Now you can only blame yourself for the delay in posting.


----------



## im the goddess

Rock on! Love the mystery clue as to who is your reaper! I'm pretty sure I know who your reaper is. I hope you didn't see my other post before I edited it.


----------



## Kelloween

sumrtym said:


> Ok, I've left my reaper hanging long enough. I got reaped YESTERDAY!
> 
> I was at home when there was a knock at the door, and despite yelling "Just a sec....", I opened the door to find only a HUGE brown wrapped package on my door (did I mention my Postman is deaf???) I couldn't wait to rip into it, so you'll have to settle for a picture of wrapping remnants.
> 
> View attachment 168301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the dust settled, to what do my eyes behold, but it appears my reaper mailed himself......
> 
> View attachment 168302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite some box crumpling at the top, he does appear to have arrived with no broken bones! Attached to the box, was a mysterious envelope with a large question mark drawn upon it, and inside some Old English Text letters (and yes, I did have to look up to be sure what I thought was a G was a G).
> 
> View attachment 168304
> 
> 
> Did I mention I'm terrible at Scrabble? I'm left to assume this is probably the forum name of my reaper....and thus it begins!
> 
> View attachment 168307
> 
> 
> Mr. Regs in WA, and based on the state of the victim, I'm not sure what the weapon was....oh wait, different game.
> 
> View attachment 168308
> 
> 
> No, that's reminiscent of the sound women make when they find out I haven't emptied the dishwasher.....or hung up the laundry....or.....moving right along....
> 
> At last, I think I arrived at it!
> 
> View attachment 168309
> 
> 
> THANK YOU Secret Reaper GERM!!!!!
> 
> To be safe, though, I think I should just say....thank you very much Clark! You're awesome!!!!
> 
> <slightly less awesome if I never find out what that is supposed to spell>
> 
> Now you can only blame yourself for the delay in posting.


though I cant figure it out either, (can I buy a vowel?) greatttttttttttt gift!!!


----------



## Kelloween

lol and love your commentary!


----------



## Saki.Girl

great peap gotta love a skelleton


----------



## ALKONOST

beautifulnightmare said:


> Also.runs out to check front.porch, checks under porch, checks back porch, darn it must not be me either!


How many porches you got girl? LOL!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! Is there one for me?  I can't take this suspense!!!! Maybe if I listen hard enough.. I can here the UPS man loading my box up. There it is, I heard it! Did you hear it? I swear I heard it!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, would be happy to just own a copy of that picture
katshead, I like that box
sumrtym, you are so funny. your post cracked me up. and your poor reaper. 
oh kelloween, you only add to the spice of the mystery. lol


----------



## Halloween Scream

Dear Reaper, I arrived home today from my week-long trip to the lake and found your teaser! I hope you weren't too worried that I didn't receive it or that you had the wrong address. Love the creative poem. I took a picture of it next to my new pumpkin lantern that I set up today. 









Now, time to get to work for my victim! I love this time of year.


----------



## ter_ran

*Hey my lovely HF peeps! Been a while since I last was here at the HF(MAYish?...)Sorry I missed out on this SR 2013 deadline... I have had a very crazy year to say the least and recently just finished unpacking at my new place/home.. Still getting my mail redirected too...  But all these early SR exchanges are coming in so fast its shocking! 0.0 Glad to see all looks like it is going good and running smoothly thanks to Beth! I must dip out of this exchange this year but always good for the rescue reaping!  

Hope to see what goodies all you get delievered soon! Thanks for sharing pics of gifts and the great teasers! Stay creepy my Haunted Friends! *


----------



## hallorenescene

Halloween scream, that is a sweet teaser. 
ter ran, nice to hear from you.


----------



## MissMandy

sumrtym said:


> Ok, I've left my reaper hanging long enough. I got reaped YESTERDAY!
> 
> I was at home when there was a knock at the door, and despite yelling "Just a sec....", I opened the door to find only a HUGE brown wrapped package on my door (did I mention my Postman is deaf???) I couldn't wait to rip into it, so you'll have to settle for a picture of wrapping remnants.
> 
> View attachment 168301
> 
> 
> When the dust settled, to what do my eyes behold, but it appears my reaper mailed himself......
> 
> View attachment 168302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite some box crumpling at the top, he does appear to have arrived with no broken bones! Attached to the box, was a mysterious envelope with a large question mark drawn upon it, and inside some Old English Text letters (and yes, I did have to look up to be sure what I thought was a G was a G).
> 
> View attachment 168304
> 
> 
> Did I mention I'm terrible at Scrabble? I'm left to assume this is probably the forum name of my reaper....and thus it begins!
> 
> View attachment 168307
> 
> 
> Mr. Regs in WA, and based on the state of the victim, I'm not sure what the weapon was....oh wait, different game.
> 
> View attachment 168308
> 
> 
> No, that's reminiscent of the sound women make when they find out I haven't emptied the dishwasher.....or hung up the laundry....or.....moving right along....
> 
> At last, I think I arrived at it!
> 
> View attachment 168309
> 
> 
> THANK YOU Secret Reaper GERM!!!!!
> 
> To be safe, though, I think I should just say....thank you very much Clark! You're awesome!!!!
> 
> <slightly less awesome if I never find out what that is supposed to spell>
> 
> Now you can only blame yourself for the delay in posting.


Hmm....maybe what looks like an E is actually an I ??


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Wow great teasers and reaps so far! I love the creativity everyone has here, great inspiration! 

sumrtym- what a full size skelly?! Those are a hot commodity- this girl is jealous haha


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I dont know if I can reveal the name so I wont. BUT I GOT THE REAPING OF A LIFETIME!!!!!!!! I cant post pics I am sneaking at work but I have to post on every thread I can find. NO ONE CAN BEAT MY REAPER. This person went way and beyone over the call of duty. .. I kept opening and pulling out item after item I lost count. And this is not just a bunch of store bought stuff. But personal to me and handmade. Gorgeous and I cant even imagine the work and time and effort it took to pull this off. I am forever grateful and Some of these pieces are now going to be in my house up all year permanently . I will take pics tonight. ... Reaper you know who you are.. I was blown away. My face still hurts from the shock of the awesomeness.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Deleted Comment due to second guessing adolescent sense of humor.


----------



## Araniella

Look at that awesome spider!!! This one has to be for me too!




katshead42 said:


> Today the UPS truck pulled up outside and I was so excited but alas it was just a package from Amazon. On another note I finished the gift for my victim.
> View attachment 168300
> 
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the box. MUHAHAHA


----------



## kallie

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I dont know if I can reveal the name so I wont. BUT I GOT THE REAPING OF A LIFETIME!!!!!!!! I cant post pics I am sneaking at work but I have to post on every thread I can find. NO ONE CAN BEAT MY REAPER. This person went way and beyone over the call of duty. .. I kept opening and pulling out item after item I lost count. And this is not just a bunch of store bought stuff. But personal to me and handmade. Gorgeous and I cant even imagine the work and time and effort it took to pull this off. I am forever grateful and Some of these pieces are now going to be in my house up all year permanently . I will take pics tonight. ... Reaper you know who you are.. I was blown away. My face still hurts from the shock of the awesomeness.


Oh, boy! I can't wait to see your stuff!


----------



## kallie

That's Mr. Gris! 



sumrtym said:


> Ok, I've left my reaper hanging long enough. I got reaped YESTERDAY!
> 
> I was at home when there was a knock at the door, and despite yelling "Just a sec....", I opened the door to find only a HUGE brown wrapped package on my door (did I mention my Postman is deaf???) I couldn't wait to rip into it, so you'll have to settle for a picture of wrapping remnants.
> 
> View attachment 168301
> 
> 
> When the dust settled, to what do my eyes behold, but it appears my reaper mailed himself......
> 
> View attachment 168302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite some box crumpling at the top, he does appear to have arrived with no broken bones! Attached to the box, was a mysterious envelope with a large question mark drawn upon it, and inside some Old English Text letters (and yes, I did have to look up to be sure what I thought was a G was a G).
> 
> View attachment 168304
> 
> 
> Did I mention I'm terrible at Scrabble? I'm left to assume this is probably the forum name of my reaper....and thus it begins!
> 
> View attachment 168307
> 
> 
> Mr. Regs in WA, and based on the state of the victim, I'm not sure what the weapon was....oh wait, different game.
> 
> View attachment 168308
> 
> 
> No, that's reminiscent of the sound women make when they find out I haven't emptied the dishwasher.....or hung up the laundry....or.....moving right along....
> 
> At last, I think I arrived at it!
> 
> View attachment 168309
> 
> 
> THANK YOU Secret Reaper GERM!!!!!
> 
> To be safe, though, I think I should just say....thank you very much Clark! You're awesome!!!!
> 
> <slightly less awesome if I never find out what that is supposed to spell>
> 
> Now you can only blame yourself for the delay in posting.


----------



## hallorenescene

mr gris, good one. how did you know kallie?


----------



## Bethany

I figured it out when she had the Mr. But I wasn't saying a word. 
Those that have been all over the boards would know it quickly. If you don't "live" on the boards like some of us (me) it is harder.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I dont know if I can reveal the name so I wont. BUT I GOT THE REAPING OF A LIFETIME!!!!!!!! I cant post pics I am sneaking at work but I have to post on every thread I can find. NO ONE CAN BEAT MY REAPER. This person went way and beyone over the call of duty. .. I kept opening and pulling out item after item I lost count. And this is not just a bunch of store bought stuff. But personal to me and handmade. Gorgeous and I cant even imagine the work and time and effort it took to pull this off. I am forever grateful and Some of these pieces are now going to be in my house up all year permanently . I will take pics tonight. ... Reaper you know who you are.. I was blown away. My face still hurts from the shock of the awesomeness.


whoot can not wait to see


----------



## kallie

hallorenescene said:


> mr gris, good one. how did you know kallie?


Because he's from Washington and the letters looked like GRIS to me. I don't know. Maybe I'm wrong lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reaps and teasers so far!!! Can't wait to see even more!

I wondered if that "E" was supposed to be an "I", lol.

A full size pose-n-stay skellie is an awesome reap!

Hmmm...I think I have an idea of who that huge awesome "reaping of a lifetime" may be, but we shall see when the pics are posted...


----------



## kallie

Oops. I guess I gave it away.


----------



## Immortalia

I'm gonna have fun ripping through all of that duct tape when it arrives!!!!! 



......So what day should I expect it?



katshead42 said:


> Today the UPS truck pulled up outside and I was so excited but alas it was just a package from Amazon. On another note I finished the gift for my victim.
> View attachment 168300
> 
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the box. MUHAHAHA


----------



## Immortalia

Sumrtym-I have no clue who that would be either, but that sure is a fun way to "expose" your SR!! BTW, color me green with envy over that skelly! ....good thing that I look good in green. 
Great teaser HalloweenScream! 
ELH-DON'T TEASE US SO!!!!!!

Dr. Phibes, although I obviously missed out on whatever this post is about, you had me giggling over all of the possibilities! A little "adolescent" humor isn't always a BAD thing!!!! LOL 



Dr. Phibes said:


> Deleted Comment due to second guessing adolescent sense of humor.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Immortalia said:


> Sumrtym-I have no clue who that would be either, but that sure is a fun way to "expose" your SR!! BTW, color me green with envy over that skelly! ....good thing that I look good in green.
> Great teaser HalloweenScream!
> ELH-DON'T TEASE US SO!!!!!!
> 
> Dr. Phibes, although I obviously missed out on whatever this post is about, you had me giggling over all of the possibilities! A little "adolescent" humor isn't always a BAD thing!!!! LOL


Non PC/PG comment regarding all the talk of 'good looking boxes'.....


----------



## Immortalia

ROFLMAO ..................oh my.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

kallie said:


> Oh, boy! I can't wait to see your stuff!


Me too! I actually had to muffle that teenage girl squeal when I read ELH has been reaped!


----------



## Spookerstar

Jules17 said:


> LOL! Always good to have more CO folks on here!


I always forget to look at location - hurray! Colorado folks!


----------



## Saki.Girl

beautifulnightmare said:


> Me too! I actually had to muffle that teenage girl squeal when I read ELH has been reaped!


Hehe I know is she home yet


----------



## sumrtym

DOH, I had to load up word again and check the "I" and "E" (could have sworn that was an "E"), and you all are right....it is Mr. Gris! Thank you again very much!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

Wow everyone!! There's some nice Reaping going on!! 
I have been working a lot but fear not victim.. you have not been forgotten! When I find time to work on things, I second guess my work! Hopefully, I will be mailing soon... hang on.. it's on it's way.. I promise!


----------



## Immortalia

I think I have finally driven my husband over the edge.......past the barrier fence, past the rocky cliff's edge, and.......over...........BAM! He told me today, No! No, you did not get anything in the mail today from your Reaper thing! Stop asking, I'll tell you when it comes! LOL  

So please, Dear Secret Reaper, for the sake of my husband's last few shreds of sanity....let me be reaped soon!!! My anticipation is killing him! LOL


----------



## bethene

Immortalia,,, that made me laugh out loud,,, hopefully you get reaped soon enough to save hubby!!!! 

Wow,, I too am jealous of the skelly! so awesome,, 

ELH, you can reveal your reaper, I am sorta doing away with that, too many people involved in this to keep that rule,, so when you post pics, be sure to let every one know your reaper!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

lol, my dh told me yesterday that i have establish a 'halloween club' savings account for next year. I spent waaaay too much this year. But he likes everything I got...I told him it's an investment. (In my kids KNOWING i'm crazy after I die and they have to come clean this mess out! LOL)


----------



## Immortalia

We are NOT crazy, we are comitted...or should be...or something like that! So there! Besides, when we are pushing up daisies and eternally hanging out in the graveyard (only not one of our own making) they will be fighting over those same props, and we know it!



wickedwillingwench said:


> lol, my dh told me yesterday that i have establish a 'halloween club' savings account for next year. I spent waaaay too much this year. But he likes everything I got...I told him it's an investment. (In my kids KNOWING i'm crazy after I die and they have to come clean this mess out! LOL)


----------



## Intellagirl

Ack! All the pics and teasers are making the wait too much!! Can't wait to be victimized! (never thought I'd say that!)


----------



## Guest

sumrtym said:


> DOH, I had to load up word again and check the "I" and "E" (could have sworn that was an "E"), and you all are right....it is Mr. Gris! Thank you again very much!!!!


You are more than welcome Sumrtym!!!! You mentioned you needed a skull so I figured while I was digging you up some bones I might as well send the whole body! I am glad my riddle made you think for awhile. Enjoy your Halloween with your new buddy


----------



## sumrtym

Mr. Gris said:


> You are more than welcome Sumrtym!!!! You mentioned you needed a skull so I figured while I was digging you up some bones I might as well send the whole body! I am glad my riddle made you think for awhile. Enjoy your Halloween with your new buddy


Oh, I'm doing that.....the significant other found it on the couch this morning in my pants, wearing my glasses, with an open laptop on it's lap. When she got to the kitchen I had left a message...."This web site seems to take forever to load". I got a giant eyeroll. Thanks again!

I better brush up on my Old English letters before I get in trouble at a Renaissance Festival.....


----------



## Guest

sumrtym said:


> Oh, I'm doing that.....the significant other found it on the couch this morning in my pants, wearing my glasses, with an open laptop on it's lap. When she got to the kitchen I had left a message...."This web site seems to take forever to load". I got a giant eyeroll. Thanks again!
> 
> I better brush up on my Old English letters before I get in trouble at a Renaissance Festival.....


I love it!!!! These skeletons are entirely too fun and the fit into all sorts of themes I knew you would enjoy him.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

That was hilarious sumrtym! I got one of the little $10 skellies from Walmart. my kids are loving playing with him. it's a surprise for them I have it in a different place in the livingroom when they come in from school. it's like elf on the shelf but more fun!


----------



## bethene

Oh, that was too funny!! What a great idea,! 

Beautiful nightmare, what fun for your kids, so ingenious!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

That reminds me of Elf on a Shelf. They should have a halloween version!


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Okay, so I went to get my trash can off the curb this morning and found this on my front lawn: 









On the front porch was a big box with a bunch of loot in it: 

















I have to say, hand-delivering my gift really upped the creep factor.  And I about crapped myself when I caught the dummy out the corner of my eye. Thank, Secret Reaper! I still don't know who you are, but the gift is cool.


----------



## Paint It Black

sumrtym said:


> Oh, I'm doing that.....the significant other found it on the couch this morning in my pants, wearing my glasses, with an open laptop on it's lap. When she got to the kitchen I had left a message...."This web site seems to take forever to load". I got a giant eyeroll. Thanks again!
> 
> I better brush up on my Old English letters before I get in trouble at a Renaissance Festival.....


That's awesome!


----------



## Kelloween

Helena Handbasket said:


> Okay, so I went to get my trash can off the curb this morning and found this on my front lawn:
> 
> View attachment 168478
> 
> 
> On the front porch was a big box with a bunch of loot in it:
> 
> View attachment 168479
> 
> 
> View attachment 168480
> 
> 
> I have to say, hand-delivering my gift really upped the creep factor.  And I about crapped myself when I caught the dummy out the corner of my eye. Thank, Secret Reaper! I still don't know who you are, but the gift is cool.


lol, I'd have been looking all around me if that showed up here..and thinking..OMG, one of those crazy Halloween people live close to me! hahaha, nice reap!


----------



## MissMandy

Lmao that is awesome, Helena!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

How neat to get a local reaper! I always have to keep in mind the cost of shipping. Sky would be the limit if my victim was close.


----------



## Saki.Girl

that is cool your reaper lived by you how fun


----------



## beautifulnightmare

That is awesome! Ive never seen a local reapers before


----------



## NOWHINING

local reapers? WOW! I believe them to be rare!


----------



## kallie

Maybe Beth runs everyone through a spreadsheet that matches up our names, so it's all random?

I would love to have a local victim too!! It would be the 31 days of Halloween and I've leave them a porch gift everyday!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Now i don't feel so bad about all the tape i used now


----------



## msgatorslayer

How awesome to have a local reaper drop stuff off at your house! 

I imagine they stalked you good, lol. To see what would be the best time to drop stuff off. 

Picture it - Pull up at say, 6am. Look around. Make sure nobody is out walking their dog or getting the newspaper, as the weird person starts unloading Halloween props and leaves, lmao. Oh, the visual of what the reaper went thru.


----------



## Saki.Girl

pic pic pics rady for more


----------



## beautifulnightmare

ELH, did ya make it home for work yet? can't wait to see more pics


----------



## MichaelMyers1

I have been REAPED and it was AMAZE BALLS!!!!!! I came home from a rather stressful work meeting (just bought a franchise this year, and opened in May! Its been a bit stressful and the evil woman who owns the space above us doesn't like our sign and is trying to force the homeowners association to make us take it down!) 
Anywho...saw a suspicious box on my front porch this evening with an evil looking reaper on the side..i knew at once I had been REAPED!! And what a REAPING it was!!! Holy cow the box weighed 12 pounds!!!!
I opened my box and immediately was excited bc there were Disney characters printed inside the box...Im a huge Disney nut and go every year for Halloween so that was an added bonus!! There was a beautiful spooky card and the nicest note! My Reaper used to live in INDY so she enjoyed Reaping a fellow Hoosier!
The contents are awesome!! I love anything Vintage and traditional and she nailed it!
There was a Vintage Looking box filled with... BUTTERFINGERS!!! One of my all time favorite Halloween candies! Very Nostalgic!
A cute set of Halloween towels..totally need these as mine are getting really worn!
An awesome black skeleton pillar candle that will look great in my kitchen!
Yankee Candle Autumn Leaves T lights...my favorite fragrance!!!
Two resin skeleton small statues-great for my mantel!
A darling pumpkin box filled with Halloween Non Pareils! Love them!!!!
A large Halloween wooden picture that will hang in my guest room for Halloween!! Its perfect!
A glass frame with a darling vintage post cards and bedazzled with creepy spiders -guest room again!
A "Haunted Box" which looks innocent on the inside...but when opened reveals a headless man holding his own head and another woman's head as well! EEEK!
Two haunted skeleton lighted lanterns that flash LED lights! They are perfect!!
Thank you so much SR!!!!! You are amazing!!! I cannot thank you enough for your wonderful and thoughtful gifts!
WICKEDWILLINGWENCH you are one awesome Reaper!! You have really made my Halloween!!!! I hope your SR does the same for you!! HAPPY HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1




----------



## MichaelMyers1




----------



## MichaelMyers1

Sorry some of these are sideways!! Im not sure how to fix them!!


----------



## kallie

MichaelMyers1 said:


> View attachment 168571
> 
> 
> View attachment 168572
> 
> 
> View attachment 168573
> 
> 
> View attachment 168574
> 
> 
> View attachment 168575
> 
> 
> Sorry some of these are sideways!! Im not sure how to fix them!!


What a wonderful reap!! What is that last pic with the headless horseman guy? A shadow box of sorts? It looks super neat


----------



## kallie

beautifulnightmare said:


> ELH, did ya make it home for work yet? can't wait to see more pics


Yes haha! I've been waiting for her pics all day!! She'll get 'em to us, but I can't wait to see her reapings!


----------



## booswife02

Everyone is receiving boxes and I am still waiting on one special item for my victim. I want to mail it so bad!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*WOW that is some reaping! Love it*


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

awww man. seeing all these goodies make me wonder if what I snet is gone even hold a candle to everyone elses. ._.


----------



## Kelloween

awesome awesome reaps! think I should start on mine yet??


----------



## Saki.Girl

another great reap keep those pics coming peeps


----------



## Jezebelle

Every day I check to see what everyone else gets! This is so fun!


----------



## hallorenescene

Helena, that is a nice reaping. that scarecrow guy I bet did startle you.
micheal Meyers, that is a nice reaping. isn't it nice to come home to something like that after a hard day at work.


----------



## NOWHINING

i really like that Headless horseman box thingy. great reaping guys!


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> awesome awesome reaps! think I should start on mine yet??


LOL! You're not alone. Something I ordered finally arrived.. and I picked up an item last week but, I still need to find a few more things. I have several places I'm going to hit tomorrow... I'm counting on finding the last of what I need so I can ship next week  I'm getting so excited to see if my victim likes what they get.. woo hoo!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, Myers.....what a haul! WWW really went to town with your gifts! You lucky ghoul you  I agree, that headless horseman shadowbox is awesome! Loving the lanterns too!


----------



## frogkid11

that Headless Horseman shadowbox you received is the BOMB, MichaelMyers1. If you ever need to "thin out" your collection, I'll gladly take him off your hands


----------



## booswife02

frogkid11 said:


> that Headless Horseman shadowbox you received is the BOMB, MichaelMyers1. If you ever need to "thin out" your collection, I'll gladly take him off your hands


I knew you would like that headless horseman box frogkid! I change my themes all of the time, keep stuff a few years and re-gift it or re do it. Im doing sleepy hollow stuff this year and I was thinking I know the perfect person to send this stuff to when I grow out of it, haha...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, the headless horseman is sort of my thing this year, too. My ds says I have lost my mind. LL.


----------



## Bethany

Great reap Michaelmeyers. I really love the skeleton candle & the skull lanterns! Everything is wonderful!!
Hmmm... may have to re think my gifts. may not be shipping for Friday the 13th arrival........

BTW, UPS, USPS & FedEx DO NOT deliver to my door. Our "Post Office" person signs for all packages. So hope my reaper doesn't require MY signature for pacakge delivery.  Our "P.O." is only open from 9 - Noon this time of year in the RV Park.


----------



## Tannasgach

Woo-Hoo the reapings have begun! Awesome pics and victim gifts.  My poor victim has to wait a wee bit longer; I've had company for the last two weeks and I'll be out of town for a few days next week. Fear not, sweet victim, - half an hour after my guests left this morning I started on your gifts.....


----------



## TheEighthPlague

*I know it's exciting, but . . .*




The Rules said:


> 4.You *MUST not *reveal who your secret reaper is until *every one has received their gift,*


Are we forgetting the rules? You're not supposed to report who your reaper was until everybody has gotten their gift. Now I know who my secret reaper ISN'T.

I know you guys are excited, but not everybody has been reaped, so you're kind of spoiling it for us by revealing your reaper. Thank them in a PM and anonymously on the thread, would ya? That'd be _super_.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Awesome reap! Makes me nervous too. Really want my gift to be worthy of my victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl

can not wait to see more reapes


----------



## Saki.Girl

beautifulnightmare said:


> ELH, did ya make it home for work yet? can't wait to see more pics


for sure


----------



## Kardec251985

Just nonchalantly waiting for my victim to get their package tomorrow.


----------



## Bethany

Kardec251985 said:


> View attachment 168621
> 
> 
> Just nonchalantly waiting for my victim to get their package tomorrow.


Well,, I know it isn't me because I we cannot have clotheslines in the RV Park! LOL Good thing that dude freaks me out!

TheEigthPlague, Bethene said we can reveil our reapers as there are so many people partaking that she doesn't want the Reaper to not get thanked. When I send mine, one of the items will give me away immediately! LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kardec251985 said:


> View attachment 168621
> 
> 
> Just nonchalantly waiting for my victim to get their package tomorrow.


well, THANKS...now i'll be freakin out every time i see laundry on a clothesline for a while.


----------



## WitchyKitty

TheEighthPlague said:


> Are we forgetting the rules? You're not supposed to report who your reaper was until everybody has gotten their gift. Now I know who my secret reaper ISN'T.
> 
> I know you guys are excited, but not everybody has been reaped, so you're kind of spoiling it for us by revealing your reaper. Thank them in a PM and anonymously on the thread, would ya? That'd be _super_.


Bethene got rid of that rule because there are so many of us involved now, that people wouldn't get their thanks or credit if we all waited. It was found to just be easier to thank your reaper right away with your pics if you happen to know who they are. I think that quote is still in the rules because she copies and pastes it for each new SR event.


----------



## kallie

TheEighthPlague said:


> Are we forgetting the rules? You're not supposed to report who your reaper was until everybody has gotten their gift. Now I know who my secret reaper ISN'T.
> 
> I know you guys are excited, but not everybody has been reaped, so you're kind of spoiling it for us by revealing your reaper. Thank them in a PM and anonymously on the thread, would ya? That'd be _super_.


I'm not sure where the post is, but yesterday Beth said she did away with that rule because there are so many people now. Gimme a sec and I'll see if I can find that post. Sometimes I dream things and believe they really happened lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

kallie said:


> I'm not sure where the post is, but yesterday Beth said she did away with that rule because there are so many people now. Gimme a sec and I'll see if I can find that post. Sometimes I dream things and believe they really happened lol


I think she has actually posted it several times in the SR threads because we all keep asking her about it, lol.


----------



## kallie

bethene said:


> Immortalia,,, that made me laugh out loud,,, hopefully you get reaped soon enough to save hubby!!!!
> 
> Wow,, I too am jealous of the skelly! so awesome,,
> 
> ELH, you can reveal your reaper, I am sorta doing away with that, too many people involved in this to keep that rule,, so when you post pics, be sure to let every one know your reaper!


Found it. It took awhile. I almost thought I _did _dream it lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Still waiting for the pics of that super awesome reap...


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Just got a text saying that I have been reaped AHH! I am so stinkin' excited, the anticipation is killing me  Can't wait to get home to see everything  I will post pics/video of me opening the box!!

Fear not my victim, I am finishing up your gifts and am thinking about a new project lol My mind won't stop! Your gift will be shipped sometime next week


----------



## kallie

WitchyKitty said:


> Still waiting for the pics of that super awesome reap...


From ELH? I know, right!! She was so pumped, so I know it's a good one!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

kallie said:


> I'm not sure where the post is, but yesterday Beth said she did away with that rule because there are so many people now. Gimme a sec and I'll see if I can find that post. Sometimes I dream things and believe they really happened lol


and THAT would be exactly why I punched my husband in the arm the morning after i dreamed he dumped me and gave my job to 'Leslie'...whoever Leslie is. Oh, and also the morning after I dreamed he left me for his ex-wife. Yeah, he prolly shouldn't let me eat spicy food before bed---it would be safer for him.


----------



## Miss Erie

wickedwillingwench said:


> and THAT would be exactly why I punched my husband in the arm the morning after i dreamed he dumped me and gave my job to 'Leslie'...whoever Leslie is. Oh, and also the morning after I dreamed he left me for his ex-wife. Yeah, he prolly shouldn't let me eat spicy food before bed---it would be safer for him.


WWW, that is too funny! Yeah, who the heck is Leslie??? I do this to my hubby as well. I've woken up a few mornings ticked off at him because he was really mean to me in my dream. Bahahaha! He's like I suffer enough in real life, now I gotta pay for what I do in YOUR dreams?? Yes, yes you do.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

kallie said:


> I'm not sure where the post is, but yesterday Beth said she did away with that rule because there are so many people now. Gimme a sec and I'll see if I can find that post. Sometimes I dream things and believe they really happened lol


This happens to me all the time! My dreams are so real I swear they happened in real life. I'll talk to my husband about something he said to me and looks like I'm crazy because I must have dreamt it haha


----------



## kallie

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> This happens to me all the time! My dreams are so real I swear they happened in real life. I'll talk to my husband about something he said to me and looks like I'm crazy because I must have dreamt it haha


One of my ex's did this frequently. He woke up one morning and asked what happened to the chocolate ice cream in the freezer. He got really mad that it wasn't there and then I told him we never had any and he realized that he had dreamed about it!


----------



## booswife02

Got a package today!! I'm jumping up and down and clapping!!! Was surprised to see it in just a plane brown box. I walk closer and.....it's school clothes for my kids  boooo why do kids get everything. Think ill go off and pout a bit now. Up side is I'm going to watch a movie tonight on Netflix called The Hole for mamadada. Wants to know if its appropriate for a ten year old. Any of you seen it?


----------



## ScaredyKat

I have and I would say definitely not! Lol.


booswife02 said:


> Got a package today!! I'm jumping up and down and clapping!!! Was surprised to see it in just a plane brown box. I walk closer and.....it's school clothes for my kids  boooo why do kids get everything. Think ill go off and pout a bit now. Up side is I'm going to watch a movie tonight on Netflix called The Hole for mamadada. Wants to know if its appropriate for a ten year old. Any of you seen it?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Miss Erie said:


> WWW, that is too funny! Yeah, who the heck is Leslie??? I do this to my hubby as well. I've woken up a few mornings ticked off at him because he was really mean to me in my dream. Bahahaha! He's like I suffer enough in real life, now I gotta pay for what I do in YOUR dreams?? Yes, yes you do.


neither one of us knows a Leslie but in my dream she was his old girlfriend and when i couldn't get home on time, he told me don't worry, he gave my job to Leslie and he didn't need me anymore.

jerkwad. LOL.


----------



## kallie

booswife02 said:


> Got a package today!! I'm jumping up and down and clapping!!! Was surprised to see it in just a plane brown box. I walk closer and.....it's school clothes for my kids  boooo why do kids get everything. Think ill go off and pout a bit now. Up side is I'm going to watch a movie tonight on Netflix called The Hole for mamadada. Wants to know if its appropriate for a ten year old. Any of you seen it?


My 8 year old loves that movie and watches it all the time. I'm a pretty lax mom, though, so I allow her to watch scary movies as long as it's not over the top and full of blood and guts. I guess it all depends on the kid.


----------



## witchymom

great gift!!!!!! 




Helena Handbasket said:


> Okay, so I went to get my trash can off the curb this morning and found this on my front lawn:
> 
> View attachment 168478
> 
> 
> On the front porch was a big box with a bunch of loot in it:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168479
> 
> 
> View attachment 168480
> 
> 
> I have to say, hand-delivering my gift really upped the creep factor.  And I about crapped myself when I caught the dummy out the corner of my eye. Thank, Secret Reaper! I still don't know who you are, but the gift is cool.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I can't wait to see who was reaped today!
Everyday is like Christmas I so enjoy seeing what everyone gets!


----------



## bethene

Helena, if you can't figure out who your reaper is, I will let you know! 


This is so much fun '!


----------



## Minshe

Can't decide if I am more excited to see the reaction of my reapee or to get my own package....


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

My package was a total teaser and I love it!!! A bouquet of black roses with twigs (which is perfect, I've been making everything out of twigs and branches this year haha) and REAL spiderwebs!! So I'm even more excited  thank you reaper, whoever you may be!!! 

can't wait to see everyone's pictures!!


----------



## DebBDeb

*I'm not kidding when I say, "I HAVE THE BEST REAPER"!*

So I come home today to yet another twisted treat. What a lucky victim I am!


----------



## kloey74

I've been reaped!!!! My mail lady thought it was the cutest package and laughed as I ran to my front porch









Our dog was very interested in the box!








I thought this was such a cute idea and will be going on my victim's box this week. 








My kids were thrilled to be included!








She screamed (a good scream) when she saw the doll.








My son wore his necklace out to dinner








I got some goodies too!!!!















So since it was given away in the picture thanks to the back of my little ghost, I can officially say Thank you Thank you Thank you to the fab beautifulnightmare


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, and ghostie made it to your place. Very cool!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Kloey74, I am so very glad that your gifts made it there safely! I loved the pictures of your kids enjoying their goodies! I am glad they liked them! I hope you liked your gifts too! It was fun being your reaper!


----------



## NOWHINING

aw that was sweet.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya ghoostie whoot great reap for sure

great reap


----------



## MissMandy

Oh my gosh, the traveling ghost is such an awesome idea! Great reapings


----------



## DebBDeb

Awesome reaping! Beautiful nightmare did a fantastic job! Enjoy your spoils!


----------



## DebBDeb

Great reap! Love the Headless Horseman!


----------



## hallorenescene

debbdeb, someone is really having a fine time teasing you. jack...hhhmmmm....did stringy jack join the reaper? was that a clue?
kloey, that is such a cute idea someone started. your kids are adorable, and nice reaper gift


----------



## Jezebelle

Aww great reaping!! I love the ghost idea!!


----------



## im the goddess

sumrtym said:


> DOH, I had to load up word again and check the "I" and "E" (could have sworn that was an "E"), and you all are right....it is Mr. Gris! Thank you again very much!!!!


I figured it out as soon as I googled Old English I, and even posted it, but I quickly edited and deleted, because I didn't want to give it away. Great Pose n Stay!


----------



## im the goddess

Immortalia said:


> I think I have finally driven my husband over the edge.......past the barrier fence, past the rocky cliff's edge, and.......over...........BAM! He told me today, No! No, you did not get anything in the mail today from your Reaper thing! Stop asking, I'll tell you when it comes! LOL
> 
> So please, Dear Secret Reaper, for the sake of my husband's last few shreds of sanity....let me be reaped soon!!! My anticipation is killing him! LOL


LOL, the day I received mine, I received had the following text message conversation with my husband, as I was still at work,

Glen: You have a package 
Me: What kind of a package 
Glen: a brown one
Me: Any markings on it? Is it secret reaper?
Glen: Paw Prints
Me: Take a photo and send it to me please
Glen: ok
(cue crickets) 12 minutes later,
Me: You're just teasing me now
Glen: No, my phone locked up and had to reboot (still no photo)
Photo 1 minute later
Me: Does it have a return address?
Glen: You are demanding
Me: Yes, what's new?
He sent me another photo of the witchy kitty with a word bubble saying "your reaping has come"
Me: you should have lead with that
Glen: More fun the other way 
Me: for you perhaps
Glen: Yes it was
Me; Oh goody oh goody oh goody.


----------



## im the goddess

wickedwillingwench said:


> and THAT would be exactly why I punched my husband in the arm the morning after i dreamed he dumped me and gave my job to 'Leslie'...whoever Leslie is. Oh, and also the morning after I dreamed he left me for his ex-wife. Yeah, he prolly shouldn't let me eat spicy food before bed---it would be safer for him.


Devil popping out again, I'm sure he would never leave a WICKED WILLING WENCH! Just saying. Isn't that every mans dream?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hey, I didn't know there was a traveling ghost!! What an awesome idea! I hope I get it someday!

LOL im the goddess, that's funny!  Were you confused when he first said it was covered in paw prints, lol??


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Hey, I didn't know there was a traveling ghost!! What an awesome idea! I hope I get it someday!
> 
> LOL im the goddess, that's funny!  Were you confused when he first said it was covered in paw prints, lol??


Of course, I told you how dense I could be  It's good we can still pull each others chain after 25 years!

Just caught up on four pages since yesterday morning.

Love everyone"s photos and reaps and teasers.

That Headless horseman diorama, for lack of a better word, is very creative. Why don't I ever think of things like that?

So where the heck is Erin and those photos? Waiting impatiently here..............................................................


----------



## Bethany

Did I miss Erin's pic posts? Was it her yesterday that said she got reaped and she'd post pics when she got home from work?


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> Did I miss Erin's pic posts? Was it her yesterday that said she got reaped and she'd post pics when she got home from work?


No, you haven't missed. I just asked the same question.


----------



## bethene

Oh, the traveling ghost is such a great idea! Love all the reaps


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Did I miss Erin's pic posts? Was it her yesterday that said she got reaped and she'd post pics when she got home from work?


Erin post your pics please please please


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Awesome teasers and awesome reapings guys!!
MORE MORE MORE!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Still waiting for those wonderful pics!!! While waiting, I amused myself with the movie Hotel Transylvania...super cute movie!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

need to go to bed. need sleep. need pictures. must be dreaning


----------



## bethene

still more boxes on their way to their victims!


----------



## bethene

Hopefully more get reaped to day,!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Where's all the pictures????


----------



## tbishop

I've been so busy with my SR gifts, that I forgot that I will be getting a package at sometime. Hello - anyone have my name? I am waiting.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm waiting, too! I just shipped mine and am soooooo excited to see my victim's reaction!


----------



## witchy poo

Just got my box ready to mail. I will send it out Monday


----------



## witchymom

WitchyKitty said:


> Hey, I didn't know there was a traveling ghost!! What an awesome idea! I hope I get it someday!
> 
> LOL im the goddess, that's funny!  Were you confused when he first said it was covered in paw prints, lol??


me either! I want to get the ghost next!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## CornStalkers

All these pics are exciting!


----------



## Jules17

Picked up a few last items for my victim today so I'll be looking to ship it sometime next week.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

im the goddess said:


> Devil popping out again, I'm sure he would never leave a WICKED WILLING WENCH! Just saying. Isn't that every mans dream?


perhaps


----------



## Kelloween

pictures please..


----------



## witchymom

Jules17 said:


> Picked up a few last items for my victim today so I'll be looking to ship it sometime next week.


thank you, im sure ill love it!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

This is the best day ever, 5:30 and outside chores are done, walk to the mailbox, and there it was, running up the driveway yelling a card from my reaper, I got a card from my reaper. My hubby’s like I thought I was your reaper? “Not today honey” hehehe. Thank you REAPER I am so framing this and putting it on my mantle. Thank you Thank you Thank you


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Still waiting for those wonderful pics!!! While waiting, I amused myself with the movie Hotel Transylvania...super cute movie!!!


I have a fairly large collection of "Halloween" movies yet, somehow Hotel Transylvania didn't make it in there  Thanks for mentioning that movie... and off to half.com I go


----------



## ALKONOST

"i got a rock!" said:


> This is the best day ever, 5:30 and outside chores are done, walk to the mailbox, and there it was, running up the driveway yelling a card from my reaper, I got a card from my reaper. My hubby’s like I thought I was your reaper? “Not today honey” hehehe. Thank you REAPER I am so framing this and putting it on my mantle. Thank you Thank you Thank you


Beautiful card


----------



## Queen Of Spades

I was reaped! What an amazing reaping  So happy. I went by the post office on my way out of town yesterday and the lovely package was there waiting for me. I was on my way to meet my mother and sister for lunch and couldn't contain myself so I ended up opening my reap inside of a Del Taco. I love everything about it.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

awesome reap queen of spades


----------



## MissMandy

Oh I love that skeleton! The vase of webs is pretty cool too


----------



## Saki.Girl

another great reap to cool


----------



## lisa48317

Ugh! I shouldn't have waited so long to check out this thread - 61 pages took forever! Lots of good reaping going on. I wonder if my victim got their teaser?


HMMMMM?????


----------



## bethene

oh,, love giant ant pic/card! love those old cheesy movies! the mourning skelly is pretty awesome too!! and cool bottle, I am a bottle addict, I admit it,, so that caught my eye right away! The vase with the spider webs and the black roses is a cool idea! The creativity on here never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Kelloween

okayyy..i think I better get started now...


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Awesome reap queen of spades! Some pretty cool creepy crawlers! The skellie is my favorite part!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Gee I hope Erin is ok! She said she would post pics a couple days ago. I know real life gets in the way but I really hope she is alright!


----------



## Saki.Girl

beautifulnightmare said:


> Gee I hope Erin is ok! She said she would post pics a couple days ago. I know real life gets in the way but I really hope she is alright!


Ya me too fingers crossed she is a ok


----------



## im the goddess

Queen Of Spades said:


> I was reaped! What an amazing reaping  So happy. I went by the post office on my way out of town yesterday and the lovely package was there waiting for me. I was on my way to meet my mother and sister for lunch and couldn't contain myself so I ended up opening my reap inside of a Del Taco. I love everything about it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 168927
> View attachment 168928
> View attachment 168929
> View attachment 168930
> View attachment 168931


Wonder what all the people in Del Taco thought? LOL I love the skelly and the Giant Ant too.



Kelloween said:


> okayyy..i think I better get started now...


You are probably done and just teasing us to keep your victim guessing.



beautifulnightmare said:


> Gee I hope Erin is ok! She said she would post pics a couple days ago. I know real life gets in the way but I really hope she is alright!


Yes, me too.


----------



## purpleferrets3

I was reaped beyond reaped today!!! Gonna post pictures soon! I absolutely love everything! Thank you Kardec251985!


----------



## booswife02

Soon meaning in a few minutes? I'm excited for you!!


----------



## amyml

Queen Of Spades said:


> I was reaped! What an amazing reaping  So happy. I went by the post office on my way out of town yesterday and the lovely package was there waiting for me. I was on my way to meet my mother and sister for lunch and couldn't contain myself so I ended up opening my reap inside of a Del Taco. I love everything about it.
> 
> Just to confirm the Del Taco story:
> View attachment 169020


----------



## hallorenescene

I got a rock, that is a very pretty card. man, look at all these thoughtful teasers
queen of spades, I like that skelly in a gown. she is awesome looking. I wonder if that skelly came dressed like that, or was made by your reaper? you got some nice gifts there. I bet it was a blast sharing this with your mom and sister. oh, that picture of a girl eating a spider posted on the box, even though I've seen it before, it gives me the willies


----------



## Bethany

Super teasers & reaps ! 
I think we need to send out the search party for ELH


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Does that make four or five of us Colorado folks? Yaaaahh altitude!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

My reaper last year was local! It was so exciting/ confusing to see a box that clearly didn't go through the mail, and you start going through all the people you know trying to figure out who did it? At the same time, your tearing through the box looking at everything, and looking over your shoulder, wondering if they're still around!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Cool stuff Queen of Spades. I agree with Hallorenescene, is that girl EATING a taranchula???,(shudder)


----------



## ALKONOST

What fabulous reaps and teasers so far! Can't wait to see more pics!!!!


----------



## IshWitch

Bethany said:


> Well, we did have a long weekend. They may have been gone for it. maybe on a little vacation.


We've been to Maryland and Michigan, left on Aug 28th for Drum Corps Championships, we got 4th place with our Mini Corps!  Headed to Mich on the 1st and just got home Friday (6th), our son house sat and I'm not sure where he put the mail he did get, box was full Friday but no teasers in that handful. So if I got one while we were gone, I haven't come across it yet. 
I'm so exhausted!


----------



## Bethany

Welcome back IshWitch.


----------



## im the goddess

Lady Arsnic said:


> Does that make four or five of us Colorado folks? Yaaaahh altitude!


I think that makes four. We have attitude too!  That should confuse our victims if there are at least four of us and if the package says CO. We should time our send outs so they all go out at the same time. Muwahaha!


----------



## im the goddess

double post


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Queen Of Spades said:


> I was reaped! What an amazing reaping  So happy. I went by the post office on my way out of town yesterday and the lovely package was there waiting for me. I was on my way to meet my mother and sister for lunch and couldn't contain myself so I ended up opening my reap inside of a Del Taco. I love everything about it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 168927
> View attachment 168928
> View attachment 168929
> View attachment 168930
> View attachment 168931



*LOVE THE FAB SKELLEY Amazing Reaping going on, this certainly puts the pressure on the rest of us reapers*


----------



## The Red Hallows

Received a note from my reaper with a finger, ear, and eyeball. Eeeek. I can't wait. Not that I wasn't already stalking my mailbox, but, boy oh boy.... it's just up'd the anticipation.


----------



## hallorenescene

red hallows, how do you think reapers come up with such cool tease ideas. I love this one, even though it makes someone go eek. lol


----------



## Spookerstar

These are some really great photos. I love all of the letters that DebBDeb is getting. I am so excited to see more!


----------



## bethene

some more ought to be showing up the beginning of the week


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Yay! more reaps coming and more pictures! I love it!


----------



## IshWitch

As I slowly creep through the miles of posts I am loving every minute of it. Been at it all day! Finally hit Page 60! Started on Page 1 yesterday afternoon, then will review my victim's desires, my plans and begin plotting my box of demented delights!
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Araniella

Awwww...was hoping for more pics.....hoping ELH finally posted...hmm....Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings.

Just need a box...once again....too big for a 'normal' box..haha Oh well....


----------



## Bethany

Well, well, well Victim. Your items are packed. Box needs to be sealed & taken to be shipped. My goal is you receive your pkg. on Friday the 13th.


----------



## krnlmustrd

I was reaped last week. My apologies to my anonymous reaper for not posting pictures sooner! But thank you very much. 

I received a couple spiders which will go very well with my spider display, a mini owl, some bugs, a couple zombie figures (along with my zombie figures from my last reaping, I'm building up quite the collection), an assortment of bottles for the lab I want to create (along with some slime to go in them!), a number of metal decorative keys to build upon my love of mysteries, and a hanging skeleton scene setter which I've had my eye on. It's like you were reading my mind! (Or stalking me for inspiration...). 

Thanks again, mystery reaper!


----------



## bethene

great reap, Krnlmustrd, love the bottles and spiders,,, it is cool that they "stalked" you so well!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

great reap! I love it all especially the scene setter. pretty cool!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Where is ELH? Stuck in traffic?? I thought she got a package the other day. We're eagerly awaiting pictures! Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I agree with Spookerstar, the letters DebBDeb is getting are creepy. I wonder what they mean?


----------



## Kelloween

pictures pictures. we want pictures! I wanted to say..I like when people take the time to take a nice picture of the things they receive, like the above folks..remember the time that your reaper took to make things and try and take the time to take a picture where we can all see what you got  I remember looking last year and some people had a pile of stuff, but you could'nt tell what it even was! Am I sounding rude again? I'm not meaning to, just that I like to see EVERYTHING..I may get a good idea from someone else! But niceeeee job showing everything so far!


----------



## NOWHINING

just got caught up and even I am wondering if ELH is okay. Now I must go to bed since I have to be at work in a few hours. NIGHTY NITE!


----------



## Bethany

With everyone's concern for ELH, it brings me to a subject that we came up with a solution to on another forum I belonged to. On that forum (it was a cooking fourm) one of our regulars had just dropped off - gone. We fellow members were concerned because we knew it wasn't like him to just drop off. So a fellow member in his area started calling the hospitals. Sure enough, found him. His wife was very ill and had to be hospitalized and he was spending all his time there. THAT situation led us to make a contact list, for those that wanted to be on it. One person collected & kept the information. What the information was, was Name & Other half's name, mailing address & phone number. Or name of person we could call to check on you if you are single or someone we could email. 

We didn't have to use this information again, I am glad to say, however we all were emailing eachother & when one of our members had died, his sister send an email to all of us letting us know. She knew how much he interacted with the Cooking CLub group.

I would be happy to be the keeper of the info. for those that wanted to be on it. It would be used for Nothing other than a check if you go missing from the forum & haven't posted that you were going away. Like ELH. Let me know what you think - GOod Idea - Bad Idea - In - Out. I also think that having another person have a copy of the information would be a good idea also. Just putting this out there because we seem to care about eachother.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hope to see more pics today and maybe I will even get reaped


----------



## hallorenescene

krnlmustard, nice reaping. glad you finally posted. lol.
so I took my package into the post office, and she measured it, said it would be $80.00 to ship it priority. yikes. so I went $30.00 parcel post. she said it may get there on the 13th. kinda bummed, wanted it there on the 13th. well, it's on it's way. hope it makes it.


----------



## kallie

hallorenescene said:


> krnlmustard, nice reaping. glad you finally posted. lol.
> so I took my package into the post office, and she measured it, said it would be $80.00 to ship it priority. yikes. so I went $30.00 parcel post. she said it may get there on the 13th. kinda bummed, wanted it there on the 13th. well, it's on it's way. hope it makes it.


I always buy my shipping online. You get a major discount. I shipped mine priority with signature conformation added and it cost me $15 less than if I took it into the post office. But, then again yours might be pricier because of the distance your shipping.


----------



## Immortalia

Great reapings everyone!!!! I am SO exciteed about getting a box of goodies that I'm having a hard time studying for my Algebra test tonight. .

Bethany, I for one think that is a stellar idea since I know our info is safe with you, and obviously Bethene as your second since she already has all of our info for SR. I also hope nothing bad happened to ELH, where is she from? They could've had bad weather possibly? It is odd for her to simply dissapear......


----------



## nhh

You know I was belonged to another board a while ago and I dropped off for a few weeks. I had girls in Canada hunting me down. They found someone near me with the same name but, it was an 18 year old girl and her dad didn't think it was funny getting calls from a strange Canadian lady.  But, it does show you how close people can become. I even flew up to Canada for 10 days to meet some of the ladies, still best of friends today. 

And by the way, all of the teasers and reaps are awesome!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh reaper a Monday reaping would brighten my day  

Ok and seeing more pics too lol 
I hope my victim post pics soon so you all can see .


----------



## kallie

She lives in Louisville and she posted something on the forums this morning, but I don't remember where I saw it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

WHAT?? No pictures??? Someone MUST have pictures......something....anything.............................


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Okay! I'm home! Here's our booty. 8D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An awesome bat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool skeleton hanging guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luminarias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a really cool skull pan. I can't wait for mom to get back home and make me some skull cakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the bottom of the box, a card! With a really nice note in it that made me feel all mushy and loved.
> 
> Thank you again, reaper!!


I am finally home and got to see the things our reaper sent up-close and personal. I will be using the luninarias at our Halloween driveway party to line the front edge along the sidewalk. The windsock skeleton will be hung from one of the hooks on the eves of the house. The little bat will decorate my gift table. I am not sure what I will make in the skull pan, I am wondering if it could be used for small angel food cakes, I am going to play with it and see what happens. Thank you so much, you put so much thought and effort into the items you sent, I love them all.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks kallie. i'm going to check that out next time.
nice reap ghouliette. love the bat the most.

it's been a few years ago, but we started one of those lists of how to contact someone. eventually most that started the list no longer participate much, and I don't know who has the list. rookie spooker might remember and know. spooky mama, do you remember?


----------



## DeadMonique

I've been far too busy to post the teaser I received a while ago  sorry dear reaper! I'm officially sending out my package today. Can't wait for my victim to receive it


----------



## [email protected]

Someone in Missouri will be getting reaped Thursday or Early Friday, I am hoping Friday as it is the 13th! Love looking at all the photos and I am glad I decorated my box.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I am preposting this!! I got reaped last week and I need to take pics.. I am getting ready for a convention in 3 days and its the largest craft/convention fair show I have done. So I am so far behind ... I will let you know some of the things that was in my box. But unless you see them you cant even appreciate the awesomeness...
I got two boxes....BIG ones..
First one was a treasure chest swear! With coins, necklaces goblets pirate flags everything you could think of as a treasure chest. I also had a handmade pirate sign for my yard hand painted its awesome... Plus torches and even a pretty skull....
BUT THE SECOND BOX!!! Now that made me fall out....
I love love love Nightmare Before Christmas
I had a sally spoon with the holes
worms wart deadly nightshade all of the ingriedients in potion bottles and it said it on there. This stuff is all handmade not storebought...There was a spell book a huge spell book for the soup that Sally was making. Its insane.. And all kinds of little NBC themed things..... BUT MY MOST AMAZING THING>> A jewelry box not a tiny one. But a huge one that is purple and holds necklaces and small rings that was hand painted with jack on the front open it up and jack and sally on the inside. And there was a glow in the dark jack doll inside.. Plus an edward scissorhands notebook. OMG I cant even remember it all. I will post pics. I just wanted to let you know I am alive and after my convention its pic time. I leave Thursday for Scarefest!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3

*My Secret Reaper Gifts photos*

I was so spoiled! My Secret Reaper Kardec251985 put so much thought and time into my gifts! I absolutely love everything! 









My box.. everything wrapped and so much fun to open. Seriously better than Christmas morning for me 








My awesome card. We are still in awe of your beautiful work and handwriting!








Primitive witches boots! I love! They smell wonderful!








Primitive Halloween pillow!








Love this little ghost!








Black Cat sign for my witches room!








my photo bombing pooch








I think I had tears when I opened these! I love vintage Halloween! Just blown away still !








Potion bottles for my witches cabinet


continued in post 2... Oops had to many pictures


----------



## purpleferrets3

Ornaments for my Halloween tree!








Everything in all its glory!!!!
I just have to say Thank you so much to my Secret Reaper Kristin kardec251985! Words cant say how much I love everything you sent me. I have a lot of Halloween décor and when I say a lot I mean ALOT and I think that out of everything I have my secret reaper gifts from over the years are my most treasured! The fact that someone you've never met takes the time to handpick and put so much thought and effort into something for you is just so amazingly wonderful to me! I'm so glad that I discovered the Halloween forum so many years ago. I have learned so much, and made some awesome friends thanks to this community of Halloween loving people like myself! Thank you again !!!


----------



## kallie

I can't wait to see!! That stuff sounds freakin' AWESOME!

What craft show are you setting up at? I'm doing my first craft show this weekend at Evans Orchard's Apple Festival in Georgetown! Super excited!



ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I am preposting this!! I got reaped last week and I need to take pics.. I am getting ready for a convention in 3 days and its the largest craft/convention fair show I have done. So I am so far behind ... I will let you know some of the things that was in my box. But unless you see them you cant even appreciate the awesomeness...
> I got two boxes....BIG ones..
> First one was a treasure chest swear! With coins, necklaces goblets pirate flags everything you could think of as a treasure chest. I also had a handmade pirate sign for my yard hand painted its awesome... Plus torches and even a pretty skull....
> BUT THE SECOND BOX!!! Now that made me fall out....
> I love love love Nightmare Before Christmas
> I had a sally spoon with the holes
> worms wart deadly nightshade all of the ingriedients in potion bottles and it said it on there. This stuff is all handmade not storebought...There was a spell book a huge spell book for the soup that Sally was making. Its insane.. And all kinds of little NBC themed things..... BUT MY MOST AMAZING THING>> A jewelry box not a tiny one. But a huge one that is purple and holds necklaces and small rings that was hand painted with jack on the front open it up and jack and sally on the inside. And there was a glow in the dark jack doll inside.. Plus an edward scissorhands notebook. OMG I cant even remember it all. I will post pics. I just wanted to let you know I am alive and after my convention its pic time. I leave Thursday for Scarefest!!!


----------



## kallie

Oh my goodness! I love all your stuff!

You reaped me a couple years ago and I just burned my coraline candle last week for the first time. I never wanted to because I wanted to keep it perfect, but it smelled so good and I broke down and used it after 2 years lol. And I've always got the spell book you made for me set up in my witches kitchen



purpleferrets3 said:


> Ornaments for my Halloween tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in all its glory!!!!
> I just have to say Thank you so much to my Secret Reaper Kristin kardec251985! Words cant say how much I love everything you sent me. I have a lot of Halloween décor and when I say a lot I mean ALOT and I think that out of everything I have my secret reaper gifts from over the years are my most treasured! The fact that someone you've never met takes the time to handpick and put so much thought and effort into something for you is just so amazingly wonderful to me! I'm so glad that I discovered the Halloween forum so many years ago. I have learned so much, and made some awesome friends thanks to this community of Halloween loving people like myself! Thank you again !!!


----------



## ALKONOST

purpleferrets3 said:


> Ornaments for my Halloween tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in all its glory!!!!
> I just have to say Thank you so much to my Secret Reaper Kristin kardec251985! Words cant say how much I love everything you sent me. I have a lot of Halloween décor and when I say a lot I mean ALOT and I think that out of everything I have my secret reaper gifts from over the years are my most treasured! The fact that someone you've never met takes the time to handpick and put so much thought and effort into something for you is just so amazingly wonderful to me! I'm so glad that I discovered the Halloween forum so many years ago. I have learned so much, and made some awesome friends thanks to this community of Halloween loving people like myself! Thank you again !!!


What an awesome reap! I adore primitive decor... you have very cool gifts there!


----------



## deeds0709

Oh My Goodness! I love everything your Reaper got for you! So nice of kardec251985. I think that was supposed to be for me! LOL (just kidding) Thank you for posting. I am just now getting ready to mail my Secret Reaper box out tomorrow. Patiently waiting for my SR package to arrive soon I hope!


----------



## Immortalia

Wow! What amazing gifts!!!!! So, beautiful!

ELH, so glad to see that you are still on the right side of the grass! Have a blast at the Crafts Show, and get those pics up soon!


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghouliet said:


> I am finally home and got to see the things our reaper sent up-close and personal. I will be using the luninarias at our Halloween driveway party to line the front edge along the sidewalk. The windsock skeleton will be hung from one of the hooks on the eves of the house. The little bat will decorate my gift table. I am not sure what I will make in the skull pan, I am wondering if it could be used for small angel food cakes, I am going to play with it and see what happens. Thank you so much, you put so much thought and effort into the items you sent, I love them all.


Glad you and Lil Ghouliette liked everything. You guys were fun victims, and got me making things I've never tried before. It makes me feel good that all can be useful to you.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Purpleferrets3...I love every single thing in your box!! Awesome reap!
ELH...glad to see you are alive and well, lol. Can't wait to see your gifts, they sound terrific! Have fun at your show!
Loving all the reaps, everyone!!! Such a talented group of people!


----------



## Kelloween

purpleferrets3 said:


> I was so spoiled! My Secret Reaper Kardec251985 put so much thought and time into my gifts! I absolutely love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My box.. everything wrapped and so much fun to open. Seriously better than Christmas morning for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My awesome card. We are still in awe of your beautiful work and handwriting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primitive witches boots! I love! They smell wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primitive Halloween pillow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this little ghost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat sign for my witches room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo bombing pooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had tears when I opened these! I love vintage Halloween! Just blown away still !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potion bottles for my witches cabinet
> 
> 
> continued in post 2... Oops had to many pictures


Great reap..I love primitive! and great close up pictures! I really really like the pillow!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Glad you are alright ELH! Ghouliette and little Ghouliette awesome reap! love the bat! purpleferrets what an amazing reap! just WOW!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh I love love love your reapings, ferret! I adore that pillow and the can if witch's brew is awesome!


----------



## DeadMonique

Reaping is sent! Should arrive Monday... I'm hoping it magically arrives on Friday!


----------



## offmymeds

Great Reaps!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Wow Purpleferrets...that is one FANTASTIC REAP! Everything is so well thought out and so nicely put together and packaged....I absolutely love the pillow and the Black Cat sign. I know you are grinning just like a jack o' lantern!


----------



## Bethany

Great reap Purpleferrets! Guess your reaper did their homework. 
ELH glad you are alright. You said you'd gotten reaped and that you'd post pics when you got home from work & then "poof". No ELH. Good luck at your craft show!!
Ghoulette I bet you're glad to be home. Enjoy your great reaping.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya my victim is a ok that was great to read. 
And more pics of some great reaps made my day.


----------



## tbishop

kpmcisaac...I love in MO, could it be for me? 

I just sent out my SR package to #$%@#$%, sorry, my fingers slipped. Happy reapingm, and love everyones reaps.


----------



## Silver Lady

I hope that means I do not need to sign for it. Person knocking on a Deaf's door... No one answers.... Light is flashing and the damn son-in-law sleeps through and i sleep in the back part of the house. 


always buy my shipping online. You get a major discount. I shipped mine priority with signature conformation added and it cost me $15 less than if I took it into the post office. But, then again yours might be pricier because of the distance your shipping.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bethany

Silver Lady UPS, FedEx & USPS doesn't deliver to our doors at all. They go to the RV Park Post Office. The person there signs for EVERYTHING! LOL


----------



## Silver Lady

I was not reap but I wanted to share this. This came fromAraniella and I got to say.... I FRICKING LOVE THE CARDS!










here is a note to explain the reason to this.


----------



## Bethany

Awsome & so Sweet.


----------



## kallie

Silver Lady said:


> I hope that means I do not need to sign for it. Person knocking on a Deaf's door... No one answers.... Light is flashing and the damn son-in-law sleeps through and i sleep in the back part of the house.
> 
> 
> always buy my shipping online. You get a major discount. I shipped mine priority with signature conformation added and it cost me $15 less than if I took it into the post office. But, then again yours might be pricier because of the distance your shipping.


[/QUOTE]


My victim got her package today, so you're all safe from having to sign


----------



## Miss Erie

Silver Lady said:


> I was not reap but I wanted to share this. This came fromAraniella and I got to say.... I FRICKING LOVE THE CARDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a note to explain the reason to this.


So sweet of her!! Those are gorgeous cards.


----------



## Miss Erie

OMG!! What an amazing reap!!!! I want to steal all of it! 



Kelloween said:


> Great reap..I love primitive! and great close up pictures! I really really like the pillow!


----------



## bethene

A couple of wonderful reaps!!! Love the witches shoes, all the vintage things are great too, 
Ghoulette, love the luminaries! 

Several more got shipped today!


----------



## Araniella

I can't believe you got them already. Mailed them on Saturday. So glad you like them.




Silver Lady said:


> I was not reap but I wanted to share this. This came fromAraniella and I got to say.... I FRICKING LOVE THE CARDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a note to explain the reason to this.


----------



## booswife02

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I am preposting this!! I got reaped last week and I need to take pics.. I am getting ready for a convention in 3 days and its the largest craft/convention fair show I have done. So I am so far behind ... I will let you know some of the things that was in my box. But unless you see them you cant even appreciate the awesomeness...
> I got two boxes....BIG ones..
> First one was a treasure chest swear! With coins, necklaces goblets pirate flags everything you could think of as a treasure chest. I also had a handmade pirate sign for my yard hand painted its awesome... Plus torches and even a pretty skull....
> BUT THE SECOND BOX!!! Now that made me fall out...
> I love love love Nightmare Before Christmas
> I had a sally spoon with the holes
> worms wart deadly nightshade all of the ingriedients in potion bottles and it said it on there. This stuff is all handmade not storebought...There was a spell book a huge spell book for the soup that Sally was making. Its insane.. And all kinds of little NBC themed things..... BUT MY MOST AMAZING THING>> A jewelry box not a tiny one. But a huge one that is purple and holds necklaces and small rings that was hand painted with jack on the front open it up and jack and sally on the inside. And there was a glow in the dark jack doll inside.. Plus an edward scissorhands notebook. OMG I cant even remember it all. I will post pics. I just wanted to let you know I am alive and after my convention its pic time. I leave Thursday for Scarefest!!!


We are all just happy you are alive ELH! haha... It sounds just as amazing as you said! have fun at your convention but don't make me wait to long for the pictures of this obvious treasure!!!


----------



## booswife02

Silver Lady said:


> I was not reap but I wanted to share this. This came fromAraniella and I got to say.... I FRICKING LOVE THE CARDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a note to explain the reason to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> this is why I love HF so much! Just freaking awesome people! Just kindness and thoughtfulness!!!!! Great job Araniella!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Love it and want it all! Lol. Fantastic reap! That ghost is so cute!


purpleferrets3 said:


> I was so spoiled! My Secret Reaper Kardec251985 put so much thought and time into my gifts! I absolutely love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My box.. everything wrapped and so much fun to open. Seriously better than Christmas morning for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My awesome card. We are still in awe of your beautiful work and handwriting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primitive witches boots! I love! They smell wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primitive Halloween pillow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this little ghost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cat sign for my witches room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo bombing pooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had tears when I opened these! I love vintage Halloween! Just blown away still !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potion bottles for my witches cabinet
> 
> 
> continued in post 2... Oops had to many pictures


----------



## sookie

So this is what the amazing and talented kallie sent me!

I can't tell you how excited I was to get this today and she did such a wonderful job, I was just over the moon! It was such a happy change from the past few days for me 

So this is the box that came:








These were the earrings I posted about that she made, Eric Northman and Sookie Stackhouse from True Blood. I love them! 








Vampire Blood will go great next to my vampire challice








Speaking of vampires how cool is this! This is totally staying out all year!








This is the statue that I went crazy over earlier today! I still can't believe she not only found the Headless Horseman statue I wanted so badly but she sent it  I am so happy!








Look at this homemade mirror she made! She even inscribed the back 








This is the box...








That this came in, is this not creepy gorgeous?








Some more items, candles (which I love) a pumpkin dish and garland  I love this ghost!








And this candelabra! It's gorgeous and so gothic it's perfect!








Thank you so much kallie! I even love the card you sent, I love owls


----------



## Kelloween

Nice reap Kallie! great pics Sookie!


----------



## ALKONOST

Sookie... What an awesome reap!! I was hoping that box was coming my way when I saw a painting of a spider in a teaser photo she posted.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

awesome job kallie! love everything sookie got! and how sweet of arianella to send those cards to silver lady! This forum rocks!


----------



## Saki.Girl

anohter great reap whoot so many great items


----------



## kallie

So happy that headless horseman made it in one piece! I was seriously playing tetris trying to squeeze all that stuff in that box haha


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sookie, that is an amazing Reap! Wow! And Kallie....OMG!!! You are such an amazing Reaper. What a thoughtful and beautifully composed Reap. Awesome, just awesome. You guys could be the textbook version of "How to Reap" and how to say "Thanks", and be a good victim.... You guys make me smile.


----------



## sookie

kallie said:


> So happy that headless horseman made it in one piece! I was seriously playing tetris trying to squeeze all that stuff in that box haha


I was opening the things up and was like how did she get this in here LOL

I loved the mini cards you made too, my mom wants to know how you made them, she wants to use them for sending Christmas presents out this year.. are they are on index cards and printed paper?


----------



## kallie

Pumpkin5 said:


> Sookie, that is an amazing Reap! Wow! And Kallie....OMG!!! You are such an amazing Reaper. What a thoughtful and beautifully composed Reap. Awesome, just awesome. You guys could be the textbook version of "How to Reap" and how to say "Thanks", and be a good victim.... You guys make me smile.


Aw, pumpkin, so sweet! Ya, know, she's over the moon about that headless horseman and it wasn't even on her 'likes' list. I picked it up in homegoods and I swear I felt some vibrations in it saying 'sookie wants this'. Cosmic connection I tells ya!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

hallorenescene said:


> Helena, that is a nice reaping. that scarecrow guy I bet did startle you.
> micheal Meyers, that is a nice reaping. isn't it nice to come home to something like that after a hard day at work.


*Well i have to agree. I came home to a very nice surprise myself after working 13 hours straight at school. I think it was my reaper gift?? but then I dont know if it was the final one or not since my reaper left me a hint on the last one saying it was 2 of 5. Normally i would think it was 3 and 4 but it had so many nice things in it i dont know now LOL Either way I loved what came today. I think I know who my reaper is!!!!!! I hope if there is another one coming that they leave a note and if this was it then Im pretty sure I could take a guess Something I think was a hint... a give a way if you will....something in the packaging... I think I know who it is!!!!!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

sookie said:


> So this is what the amazing and talented kallie sent me!
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I was to get this today and she did such a wonderful job, I was just over the moon! It was such a happy change from the past few days for me
> 
> So this is the box that came:
> View attachment 169396
> 
> 
> These were the earrings I posted about that she made, Eric Northman and Sookie Stackhouse from True Blood. I love them!
> View attachment 169397
> 
> 
> Vampire Blood will go great next to my vampire challice
> View attachment 169398
> 
> 
> Speaking of vampires how cool is this! This is totally staying out all year!
> View attachment 169399
> 
> 
> This is the statue that I went crazy over earlier today! I still can't believe she not only found the Headless Horseman statue I wanted so badly but she sent it  I am so happy!
> View attachment 169400
> 
> 
> Look at this homemade mirror she made! She even inscribed the back
> View attachment 169401
> 
> 
> This is the box...
> View attachment 169402
> 
> 
> That this came in, is this not creepy gorgeous?
> View attachment 169403
> 
> 
> Some more items, candles (which I love) a pumpkin dish and garland  I love this ghost!
> View attachment 169404
> 
> 
> And this candelabra! It's gorgeous and so gothic it's perfect!
> View attachment 169405
> 
> 
> Thank you so much kallie! I even love the card you sent, I love owls


*HOLY ERIC>>> I want those earrings only ill take two of Eric and sookie can stay behind AWESOME REAP!
*


----------



## Pumpkin5

I believe you! There is a little witch, in us all!


----------



## kallie

sookie said:


> I was opening the things up and was like how did she get this in here LOL
> 
> I loved the mini cards you made too, my mom wants to know how you made them, she wants to use them for sending Christmas presents out this year.. are they are on index cards and printed paper?


I found an old Halloween craft book at Goodwill. I thought the crafts in it kinda sucked, but the pictures and fonts were cool enough so I cut out some of the words and letters to make my own words, glued them to card stock and cut them out and hole punched them. I had SOOO much fun making this box of stuff! This was my absolute favorite reaper year so far because I had so much more time to work on things


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Silver Lady said:


> I was not reap but I wanted to share this. This came fromAraniella and I got to say.... I FRICKING LOVE THE CARDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a note to explain the reason to this.


*OOOOOH I love those! The only Disney Snowglobe I have is of the Disney Villains! Awesome!*


----------



## sookie

Spookilicious mama said:


> *HOLY ERIC>>> I want those earrings only ill take two of Eric and sookie can stay behind AWESOME REAP!
> *


haha Aren't they amazing, I get to carry Eric around with me all day 

Sookie is perfect for me since I am a Eric/Sookie fan.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Even more terrific reaps!!
Sookie, those earrings rock...I love True Blood and the Sookie Stackhouse (southern vampire) novels!!! Of course, I love the headless horseman, too! Good job, kallie!!
How sweet of Araniella to send Silver Lady those cards, too!!


----------



## sookie

kallie said:


> I found an old Halloween craft book at Goodwill. I thought the crafts in it kinda sucked, but the pictures and fonts were cool enough so I cut out some of the words and letters to make my own words, glued them to card stock and cut them out and hole punched them. I had SOOO much fun making this box of stuff! This was my absolute favorite reaper year so far because I had so much more time to work on things


Thanks! I will let her know, she's going to try something similar I think


----------



## sookie

WitchyKitty said:


> Even more terrific reaps!!
> Sookie, those earrings rock...I love True Blood and the Sookie Stackhouse (southern vampire) novels!!! Of course, I love the headless horseman, too! Good job, kallie!!
> How sweet of Araniella to send Silver Lady those cards, too!!


True Blood is so much fun, it's hard waiting in between each year for it to come back on! 

That Headless Horseman statue is so cool. It will be great when I have Sleepy Hollow on this year


----------



## deeds0709

Sookie, I love everything. Kallie did a wonderful job reaping you. Everyone has gotten some fantastic gifts. I get a little anxious every time the mail goes by. I am super excited. I hope everyone posts more pics this week.


----------



## WitchyKitty

sookie said:


> True Blood is so much fun, it's hard waiting in between each year for it to come back on!
> 
> That Headless Horseman statue is so cool. It will be great when I have Sleepy Hollow on this year


Oh, yes...I will be watching Sleepy Hollow, as well! 
I can't wait for next season of TB!!!!! Next summer is so far away, lol....sadly, it's the final season...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Well i have to agree. I came home to a very nice surprise myself after working 13 hours straight at school. I think it was my reaper gift?? but then I dont know if it was the final one or not since my reaper left me a hint on the last one saying it was 2 of 5. Normally i would think it was 3 and 4 but it had so many nice things in it i dont know now LOL Either way I loved what came today. I think I know who my reaper is!!!!!! I hope if there is another one coming that they leave a note and if this was it then Im pretty sure I could take a guess Something I think was a hint... a give a way if you will....something in the packaging... I think I know who it is!!!!!!*


What did you get, Spookilicious?? Did I miss the pics somewhere, or have you not posted them yet?


----------



## [email protected]

[
You will have to wait and see tbishop! Muwahaha!


QUOTE=tbishop;1515045]kpmcisaac...I love in MO, could it be for me? 


I just sent out my SR package to #$%@#$%, sorry, my fingers slipped. Happy reapingm, and love everyones reaps.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NOWHINING

she loves it!!!



araniella said:


> i can't believe you got them already. Mailed them on saturday. So glad you like them.


----------



## NOWHINING

i love love love your gifts!!!



sookie said:


> so this is what the amazing and talented kallie sent me!
> 
> I can't tell you how excited i was to get this today and she did such a wonderful job, i was just over the moon! It was such a happy change from the past few days for me :d
> 
> so this is the box that came:
> View attachment 169396
> 
> 
> these were the earrings i posted about that she made, eric northman and sookie stackhouse from true blood. I love them! :d
> View attachment 169397
> 
> 
> vampire blood will go great next to my vampire challice
> View attachment 169398
> 
> 
> speaking of vampires how cool is this! This is totally staying out all year!
> View attachment 169399
> 
> 
> this is the statue that i went crazy over earlier today! I still can't believe she not only found the headless horseman statue i wanted so badly but she sent it :d i am so happy!
> View attachment 169400
> 
> 
> look at this homemade mirror she made! She even inscribed the back
> View attachment 169401
> 
> 
> this is the box...
> View attachment 169402
> 
> 
> that this came in, is this not creepy gorgeous?
> View attachment 169403
> 
> 
> some more items, candles (which i love) a pumpkin dish and garland  i love this ghost!
> View attachment 169404
> 
> 
> and this candelabra! It's gorgeous and so gothic it's perfect!
> View attachment 169405
> 
> 
> thank you so much kallie! I even love the card you sent, i love owls


----------



## NOWHINING

Mom drools over the Villains Snowglobes everytime she see thems.



Spookilicious mama said:


> *OOOOOH I love those! The only Disney Snowglobe I have is of the Disney Villains! Awesome!*


----------



## Jules17

What a great reap Sookie...so many cool things!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Amazing Kallie! Goddddd I cannot wait to be reaped!
I'm excited for my victim too! 
The anticipation is KILLING me.


----------



## hallorenescene

elh, sounds amazing. pictures will be nice, but take care of business first. good luck on your venture
purple ferret, I would have to agree, that was an awesome gift. i'm in my sixties, and when I was a young'un, we would go to houses trick or treating, and we would have what we called clackers, or noise makers. seems every one had these, rich or poor. and as you yelled trick or treat, you would make noise with your clackers. trick or treaters don't use them any more. I always loved them. I see you got one as a gift, just brings back such a sweet memory. the pillow is very pretty in a vintage way. I don't know where you got that beer, it is awesome, and those little ornaments are adorable. the boots, the ghost, the bottles, this is all just fabulous
so how come it's cheaper to ship from your house? 
silver lining, those cards are so pretty. that was very nice of araniella
so spooky mama, what did you get? post pictures so we can oooh and ahh with you. and you never posted pics of your card or stickers. 
okay, even though I sent out my gift today, I am compelled to send out a teaser tomorrow. I figure my teaser will get there before the package, so why not. I guess i'm kinda bummed my package may not arrive on the 13th.


----------



## Bethany

WOW. The bar has been set very high. Super reap Reapers!! Lots of happy Victims!!


----------



## Silver Lady

I want to thank you for your thoughtfulness.I drooled when I opened the package!! we never get stuff like this at our disney store.of course it is 80 miles away so I don't get to visit it often.pretty much anything disney does the job for me ,but my true weakness is the evil queen,and the other villianess. I will frame these puppys and hang them on my bedroom wall,every time I look at them I will remember your kindness and the other reapers who have been so thoughful.there has truley been genourous people in this group.o.k. I will shut up now.can't, thank you, thank you,thank you!


----------



## Paint It Black

hallorenescene said:


> elh, sounds amazing. pictures will be nice, but take care of business first. good luck on your venture
> purple ferret, I would have to agree, that was an awesome gift. i'm in my sixties, and when I was a young'un, we would go to houses trick or treating, and we would have what we called clackers, or noise makers. seems every one had these, rich or poor. and as you yelled trick or treat, you would make noise with your clackers. trick or treaters don't use them any more. I always loved them. I see you got one as a gift, just brings back such a sweet memory. the pillow is very pretty in a vintage way. I don't know where you got that beer, it is awesome, and those little ornaments are adorable. the boots, the ghost, the bottles, this is all just fabulous
> so how come it's cheaper to ship from your house?
> silver lining, those cards are so pretty. that was very nice of araniella
> so spooky mama, what did you get? post pictures so we can oooh and ahh with you. and you never posted pics of your card or stickers.
> okay, even though I sent out my gift today, I am compelled to send out a teaser tomorrow. I figure my teaser will get there before the package, so why not. I guess i'm kinda bummed my package may not arrive on the 13th.


Hallo, I loved hearing your story about the noisemakers and trick-or-treating. I just read it to my husband. Thanks!


----------



## Zombiesmash

krnlmustrd said:


> View attachment 169176
> 
> 
> I was reaped last week. My apologies to my anonymous reaper for not posting pictures sooner! But thank you very much.
> 
> I received a couple spiders which will go very well with my spider display, a mini owl, some bugs, a couple zombie figures (along with my zombie figures from my last reaping, I'm building up quite the collection), an assortment of bottles for the lab I want to create (along with some slime to go in them!), a number of metal decorative keys to build upon my love of mysteries, and a hanging skeleton scene setter which I've had my eye on. It's like you were reading my mind! (Or stalking me for inspiration...).
> 
> Thanks again, mystery reaper!


It was meeeeee. Really glad you liked everything!


----------



## MissMandy

sookie said:


> These were the earrings I posted about that she made, Eric Northman and Sookie Stackhouse from True Blood. I love them!
> View attachment 169397


These are beyond cool! Omg I would LOVE a pair! You lucky ghoul, you


----------



## Saki.Girl

Silver Lady said:


> I want to thank you for your thoughtfulness.I drooled when I opened the package!! we never get stuff like this at our disney store.of course it is 80 miles away so I don't get to visit it often.pretty much anything disney does the job for me ,but my true weakness is the evil queen,and the other villianess. I will frame these puppys and hang them on my bedroom wall,every time I look at them I will remember your kindness and the other reapers who have been so thoughful.there has truley been genourous people in this group.o.k. I will shut up now.can't, thank you, thank you,thank you!


They look so cool


----------



## Ghouliet

Paint It Black said:


> Glad you and Lil Ghouliette liked everything. You guys were fun victims, and got me making things I've never tried before. It makes me feel good that all can be useful to you.


Last night I bought a cornbread mix and I am going to see how they turn out in the skull pan. Where did you get that pan, it would be nice to get two more so I can bake 12 at a time.


----------



## Ghouliet

I am really enjoying catching up on everyone's gifts. I have seen some amazing home made and non home made gifts that are giving me ideas for stuff I can do.


----------



## Kardec251985

purpleferrets3 said:


> I just have to say Thank you so much to my Secret Reaper Kristin kardec251985! Words cant say how much I love everything you sent me. I have a lot of Halloween décor and when I say a lot I mean ALOT and I think that out of everything I have my secret reaper gifts from over the years are my most treasured! The fact that someone you've never met takes the time to handpick and put so much thought and effort into something for you is just so amazingly wonderful to me! I'm so glad that I discovered the Halloween forum so many years ago. I have learned so much, and made some awesome friends thanks to this community of Halloween loving people like myself! Thank you again !!!


Purpleferrets3, you are very welcome! I am ecstatic that you love everything.   (Loved seeing your dog getting in on the excitement too!) Picking out items for reaping is becoming one of my favorite Halloween activities. There's such a warm and fuzzy feeling from seeing how appreciated all of the items are.


----------



## Bethany

Ghouliet said:


> Last night I bought a cornbread mix and I am going to see how they turn out in the skull pan. Where did you get that pan, it would be nice to get two more so I can bake 12 at a time.


The skull pan is also great for cake mix. I have 2, I think. 

If anyone ever finds mini Garfield pans (they came 4 & 6 heads in one pan) they make great Pumpkins!


----------



## Kardec251985

sookie said:


> So this is what the amazing and talented kallie sent me!
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I was to get this today and she did such a wonderful job, I was just over the moon! It was such a happy change from the past few days for me


Sookie: Kallie did such a wonderful job on your reaping! Those earrings are phenomenal (fingers crossed for Eric + Sookie in the last season!) and everything is so elegant. I particularly like the mirror--super creepy. Great haul!


----------



## booswife02

I hadn't heard its the last season next year  I love Eric of course but my fav Character is Lafayette! Loving your earrings sookie


----------



## Araniella

Oh...how could you NOT love Lafayette! Just his presence on the screen makes me smile.



booswife02 said:


> I hadn't heard its the last season next year  I love Eric of course but my fav Character is Lafayette! Loving your earrings sookie


----------



## Pumpkin5

Kardec251985 said:


> Purpleferrets3, you are very welcome! I am ecstatic that you love everything.  (Loved seeing your dog getting in on the excitement too!) Picking out items for reaping is becoming one of my favorite Halloween activities. There's such a warm and fuzzy feeling from seeing how appreciated all of the items are.



 That is exactly why I joined in the Secret Reaper. I love doing covert things that make people feel special. Especially at Halloween! That is also why I "boo" in my neighborhood, to spread Halloween cheer.


----------



## Bethany

I've never been boo'd, but I want to start that when we get into a house. Heck I may start it here in the RV park or boo my friends that don't live in the RV park.


----------



## hallorenescene

hello everyone. just another day to get maybe reaped. going to the post office soon. keep my fingers crossed


----------



## booswife02

Araniella said:


> Oh...how could you NOT love Lafayette! Just his presence on the screen makes me smile.


My thoughts exactly Araniella, He just makes me so happy, any scene he is in


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> hello everyone. just another day to get maybe reaped. going to the post office soon. keep my fingers crossed


I am with you ready for a great reap hope there is a box today fingers crossed


----------



## Bethany

I've never seen True Blood. We didn't have the "premium" channels & where we're at now are less than basic. 
If we were back in Ohio I could get them at the library. Here they don't have any up to date stuff at the libraries.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> I've never been boo'd, but I want to start that when we get into a house. Heck I may start it here in the RV park or boo my friends that don't live in the RV park.



  You so should Bethany, you don't have to be in a house. My girlfriend did it in her apartment complex. I will send you the wordage and the ghost if you like. It is TOO FUN! The first year I did it, it caught on like wildfire. I think there ended up being 50 houses with those ghosts on the front door, and that is just in the four adjoining streets to us. I don't know about the entire town. I would drive home every day a different way just to see the little ghosts hung on the doors and think to myself.....I started this.......talk about your warm and fuzzies!


----------



## Bethany

Send away pumpkin! n You need my email?

I've seen different stuff on Pinterest.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Yep, PM your email to me and I will send you the word document. Keep in mind I am a little OCD so not only do I leave a Boo message, but I also leave a note telling the Boo'ed person what to do and how to do it, and I even left ghosts for them.....I have control issues. (oh, and I laminated my ghosts, so they wouldn't curl up if they got damp).....I told you.....I am f-r-e-a-k-y...


----------



## LadySherry

Me too Pumpkin. I want to Boo peeps.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

After receiving my teaser gift on Friday I hadn't been on the forum and didn't realize my pictures didn't post  but here they are!! I just love it


----------



## ALKONOST

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> After receiving my teaser gift on Friday I hadn't been on the forum and didn't realize my pictures didn't post  but here they are!! I just love it
> View attachment 169539
> View attachment 169540
> View attachment 169541


Love it.. very clever!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Pumpkin5 said:


> You so should Bethany, you don't have to be in a house. My girlfriend did it in her apartment complex. I will send you the wordage and the ghost if you like. It is TOO FUN! The first year I did it, it caught on like wildfire. I think there ended up being 50 houses with those ghosts on the front door, and that is just in the four adjoining streets to us. I don't know about the entire town. I would drive home every day a different way just to see the little ghosts hung on the doors and think to myself.....I started this.......talk about your warm and fuzzies!


I have never heard of this. How do you "Boo" your neighbors?


----------



## Bethany

beautifulnightmare said:


> I have never heard of this. How do you "Boo" your neighbors?


http://www.pinterest.com/search/boards/?q=You've been booed

Oh My!! There are so many different ideas on here!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hey guys, you think I should start a "boo" thread? I don't want to clog up the Secret Reaper discussion, and I have a tendency to go off on tangents....


----------



## Saki.Girl

Pumpkin5 said:


> Hey guys, you think I should start a "boo" thread? I don't want to clog up the Secret Reaper discussion, and I have a tendency to go off on tangents....


yes please I want to learn about this


----------



## Bethany

That is a terrific idea Pumpkin5! Just post link so I can find it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ready to see more pics someone get reaped lol


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

Tracking said mine got delivered, hoping I hear from them at some point.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

oooh cant wait! more pictures! more pictures!


----------



## killerhaunts

Sorry about the wait, dear patient Victim ... be on the look out for this!




*baby not included ;P


----------



## Hollows Eva

killerhaunts said:


> Sorry about the wait, dear patient Victim ... be on the look out for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *baby not included ;P


Oooh i wonder what danish customs will think of THAT box, as its obviously for meeee


----------



## beautifulnightmare

awesome box art! 
& adorable baby!


----------



## booswife02

killerhaunts said:


> Sorry about the wait, dear patient Victim ... be on the look out for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *baby not included ;P


hahaha...love the pic of your baby posing with the Reaper. What a great box!!! and beautiful baby btw


----------



## kallie

Come on! We at least need a hint as to the direction



killerhaunts said:


> Sorry about the wait, dear patient Victim ... be on the look out for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *baby not included ;P


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> I've never seen True Blood. We didn't have the "premium" channels & where we're at now are less than basic.
> If we were back in Ohio I could get them at the library. Here they don't have any up to date stuff at the libraries.


I don't have HBO either...I watch them online the day after they air.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I would like to know what this "Boo" thing is, too! I'll be looking for the thread!
Can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## booswife02

WitchyKitty said:


> I would like to know what this "Boo" thing is, too! I'll be looking for the thread!
> Can't wait to see more pics!!!


I live on a military base so we "Boo" every year and it goes all the way around base housing since it is all cookie cutter houses lined up in a row. Basically you secretly take a little treat to the neighbor of your choice and a paper ghost that says on it that you have been boo'd. The person will tape the ghost to their door so they do not get boo'd again. You make a copy or just cut out another ghost and attach it to their treat Now that person has to pass it on. So they will make up a little treat, normally candy and find some cute way to package it up and leave it on the next persons door. Its so much fun. My neighbor always knows its me.. I saved the first one I ever got in 2002 and started doing it. when I got it on my door I had no idea what to do with it. I ate the candy and though hu, someone was so nice. so be sure you cut out another ghost and write the directions on it to pass it on in case you get a newby like I was. There are tons of these on pinterest. So fun to drive around the neighborhood and see ghosts attached to every ones front doors


----------



## LadySherry

killerhaunts said:


> Sorry about the wait, dear patient Victim ... be on the look out for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *baby not included ;P


WHEW!!!!! you scared me I thought you were sending me a baby. Mine is grown and I am enjoying the empty nest. The box is awesome go ahead and send it my way.


----------



## kallie

WitchyKitty said:


> I don't have HBO either...I watch them online the day after they air.


I know so many people that absolutely* love* this show and I don't like it at all. I also *despise* The Walking Dead. American Horror Story is my obsession and I know a lot of people who hate it! Funny how people are so different, but kinda into the same type of stuff, e.g. monsters, vampires, ghosts...

But really, for me, it all comes down to the writing and the charisma between actors.


----------



## Miss Erie

Ok Victim, it's in the mail!!!! Yippeeeeeee!!!! Can't wait for you to get your box. Should be soon, very soon


----------



## MissMandy

kallie said:


> I know so many people that absolutely* love* this show and I don't like it at all. I also *despise* The Walking Dead. American Horror Story is my obsession and I know a lot of people who hate it! Funny how people are so different, but kinda into the same type of stuff, e.g. monsters, vampires, ghosts...
> 
> But really, for me, it all comes down to the writing and the charisma between actors.


I love all 3 shows LOL. But TWD is hands down my #1


----------



## WitchyKitty

kallie said:


> I know so many people that absolutely* love* this show and I don't like it at all. I also *despise* The Walking Dead. American Horror Story is my obsession and I know a lot of people who hate it! Funny how people are so different, but kinda into the same type of stuff, e.g. monsters, vampires, ghosts...
> 
> But really, for me, it all comes down to the writing and the charisma between actors.


Have you read the Sookie books though?? I started off reading the book series, then later decided to watch the show. The two have mostly the same characters and main ideas, but they are quite different in story plot. I LOVE the books...though the last book in the series wasn't quite what I expected, lol. Maybe you would prefer the books? At the first episodes, I didn't care as much for TB, I thought it could've been done better...and even though it strayed so far from the original books, I grew to love the tv show in it's own right and it got much better as the episodes went on.


----------



## killerhaunts

OK, here's your tease clue: 

EAST

that's all you get!


----------



## Hollows Eva

blahblah blahblah BLAH.. where's all the pictures huh? HUH??? I WANT PICS!


----------



## Araniella

Ohh....I'm 'East'. 





killerhaunts said:


> OK, here's your tease clue:
> 
> EAST
> 
> that's all you get!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Oh oh. I'm East, too!


----------



## MissMandy

It's going out tomorrow!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

kallie said:


> I know so many people that absolutely* love* this show and I don't like it at all. I also *despise* The Walking Dead. American Horror Story is my obsession and I know a lot of people who hate it! Funny how people are so different, but kinda into the same type of stuff, e.g. monsters, vampires, ghosts...
> 
> But really, for me, it all comes down to the writing and the charisma between actors.


I love all three shows but probably TWD the best. I wasn't thrilled with Asylum last year but I'm super excited for Coven ! Witches, ya gotta love em'
I'm also really excited for Sleepy Hollow...they better not suck it up I want at least a few good seasons out of it, not cancelled before the first season finishes...sigh.


----------



## creeperguardian

dear victim r gift will be there tomorrow


----------



## kallie

disembodiedvoice said:


> I love all three shows but probably TWD the best. I wasn't thrilled with Asylum last year but I'm super excited for Coven ! Witches, ya gotta love em'
> I'm also really excited for Sleepy Hollow...they better not suck it up I want at least a few good seasons out of it, not cancelled before the first season finishes...sigh.


I hated Asylum at first, but I hung in there because I loved Murder House so much. By the 5th episode I was hooked trying to figure out what the heck was going on with Dr. Ah-den 

AHS released another teaser today that featured most of the leading people. It looked awesome!!


----------



## kallie

I'm liking the way this is lookin'! I'd love to tear into those pretty orange packages 



MissMandy said:


> It's going out tomorrow!


----------



## MissMandy

I just hope my victim likes it! 


I never saw the 1st season of AHS. It took me a couple of episodes to get into it with season 2. I thought the whole alien thing was odd. The show is pretty racy for cable. I'm excited for this season, being about witches and all. When does it start?


----------



## Lisaloo

Starts October 9th. I cannot wait!


----------



## MissMandy

Good grief, still another month. Oy! Gonna be one helluva week for season premieres though! TWD starts the 13th


----------



## Pumpkin5

killerhaunts said:


> Sorry about the wait, dear patient Victim ... be on the look out for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *baby not included ;P


  I was going to say......WOW......Killerhaunts is really upping the ante with the cool packaging and the beautiful baby! (and then of course I read the small print......*baby not included.......but still, really cool packaging!)


----------



## creeperguardian

i'm dieing here need reaping


----------



## bethene

great shipping decor!!!! Miss Mandy, love the wrapping,,, and killerhaunts.. your little one is so so darling!! 

even more out and about the country! I really need to get MINE done and out,,, can I blame it on too much to do running the reapers?? yeah,, yeah,,, that s it,, not me slacking off at all!


----------



## bethene

sorry, double post!


----------



## kallie

Lisaloo said:


> Starts October 9th. I cannot wait!


Yes. Yes. Yes! I've had it marked on my calendar all year!! I'm so obsessed with this show. I've got a whole pinterest board for it, I've got the hoodie sweatshirt...I'm in love with AHS. Last year I made a comment about the show on twitter while it was airing and Sarah Paulson thanked me! The Sarah Paulson tweeted directly to me! My heart could have stopped right there lol


----------



## Bethany

killerhaunts said:


> Sorry about the wait, dear patient Victim ... be on the look out for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *baby not included ;P


Oh Poo, I was hoping to get the baby at least for a week. 


Araniella said:


> Ohh....I'm 'East'.





Sublime Nightmare said:


> Oh oh. I'm East, too!


LOL Most of us are east of NV. 


MissMandy said:


> I just hope my victim likes it!
> 
> 
> I never saw the 1st season of AHS. It took me a couple of episodes to get into it with season 2. I thought the whole alien thing was odd. The show is pretty racy for cable. I'm excited for this season, being about witches and all. When does it start?


I think the first year was the best. I actually missed the season finale for the 2nd year.  Still have to see it.

I have shows I want to watch on my phone calendar to alert me!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Trying to see if I can upload from my iPad if I can will post pics tonight


----------



## "i got a rock!"

I was reaped, I love my reaper, not sure who you are yet but I will find out Floridian!!! I see you were stalking my pinterest page. My reaper made me the creepiest hanging face ghost, not sure what to call them, I wanted them so bad for my haunted barn, had them on my pinterest , they are so creepy in person I love them, hung them on my ceiling fan just so I could take a picture, may not take them down, hehehe . Also my reaper made me the most awesome pictures with spiders and did you see the mouse with the witch hat, broom and hair, adorable, love that little guy. Also got a creepy hand and window cling bloody hand print. The little orange bats were lying on top when I opened my box. Thank you reaper. This was a blast. Love everything. Can’t wait to start decorating.

Now I need to go back and look at everyone’s goodies.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Ya it worked! Not my tattoo just liked it


----------



## WitchyKitty

I LOVE that hat on the rat, i got a rock, lol. So cute! A little broom, too!!! Nice reap!


----------



## witchymom

i will be going to the post office tomorrow! 

once i have my victims package out... then i will start saying WHO'S MY REAPER! REAP ME REAP ME!


----------



## ALKONOST

"i got a rock!" said:


> I was reaped, I love my reaper, not sure who you are yet but I will find out Floridian!!! I see you were stalking my pinterest page. My reaper made me the creepiest hanging face ghost, not sure what to call them, I wanted them so bad for my haunted barn, had them on my pinterest , they are so creepy in person I love them, hung them on my ceiling fan just so I could take a picture, may not take them down, hehehe . Also my reaper made me the most awesome pictures with spiders and did you see the mouse with the witch hat, broom and hair, adorable, love that little guy. Also got a creepy hand and window cling bloody hand print. The little orange bats were lying on top when I opened my box. Thank you reaper. This was a blast. Love everything. Can’t wait to start decorating.
> 
> Now I need to go back and look at everyone’s goodies.


Your reaper did an awesome job! I love all the homemade goodies he/she made


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> I just hope my victim likes it!
> 
> 
> I never saw the 1st season of AHS. It took me a couple of episodes to get into it with season 2. I thought the whole alien thing was odd. The show is pretty racy for cable. I'm excited for this season, being about witches and all. When does it start?


yeah i had a hard time getting into the asylum one (not really my thing anyways) but def looking forward to the coven one!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh those ghosts are wicked cool, rock! And that mouse is super adorable. Great reap


----------



## ALKONOST

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Trying to see if I can upload from my iPad if I can will post pics tonight
> View attachment 169657


WoW ELH!! That's an incredible tat! Beautiful and lots of really cool detail.. Looks like it hurt too btw!


----------



## Bethany

Very nice reap I got a rock! Don't ya just love it when they stalk so well. 

ELH where are the pics from your reap??? We've been waiting!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Trying to see if I can upload from my iPad if I can will post pics tonight
> View attachment 169657


omg love the ink 
my next sleve is going to be nightmare before christmas


----------



## WitchyKitty

Can't wait to see your pics ELH!!!! Tat is beautiful!


----------



## booswife02

MissMandy said:


> It's going out tomorrow!


Beautiful gift! Even before its unwrapped


----------



## kallie

Love the mask ghosts! Those actually remind me of some of the AHS teasers from last year!



"i got a rock!" said:


> I was reaped, I love my reaper, not sure who you are yet but I will find out Floridian!!! I see you were stalking my pinterest page. My reaper made me the creepiest hanging face ghost, not sure what to call them, I wanted them so bad for my haunted barn, had them on my pinterest , they are so creepy in person I love them, hung them on my ceiling fan just so I could take a picture, may not take them down, hehehe . Also my reaper made me the most awesome pictures with spiders and did you see the mouse with the witch hat, broom and hair, adorable, love that little guy. Also got a creepy hand and window cling bloody hand print. The little orange bats were lying on top when I opened my box. Thank you reaper. This was a blast. Love everything. Can’t wait to start decorating.
> 
> Now I need to go back and look at everyone’s goodies.


----------



## WitchyKitty

If those pretty, orange gift boxes come to me, I will surely be trying to salvage all those black, spooky stickers (are they stickers?) and save them for something, lol. I just love them! 
(I tend to try to save stickers when someone mails me something with them on it, lol. When im the goddess sent me that voodoo doll, I peeled off some of the stickers she put on the package and stuck them to my cork board, lol. They are too cute to just throw away!)


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> If those pretty, orange gift boxes come to me, I will surely be trying to salvage all those black, spooky stickers (are they stickers?) and save them for something, lol. I just love them!
> (I tend to try to save stickers when someone mails me something with them on it, lol. When im the goddess sent me that voodoo doll, I peeled off some of the stickers she put on the package and stuck them to my cork board, lol. They are too cute to just throw away!)


How cute would the wrapping paper with the stickers look framed!!


----------



## Jules17

Pumpkin5 said:


> That is exactly why I joined in the Secret Reaper. I love doing covert things that make people feel special. Especially at Halloween! That is also why I "boo" in my neighborhood, to spread Halloween cheer.


Yes, me too. I've really enjoyed shopping for my victim. We don't have kids and the niece and nephew are only 1 and 2 years old and don't really know what's going on, plus sister-in-law isn't really into the Halloween thing for them so it's nice to spoil someone else a little.

Don't worry victim, your box is going out Thurs or Fri at the latest.


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha yes, they are stickers. That's actually a good idea to frame it lol


----------



## mikieofthedead

OOO I got a Secret Letter from a Secret Reaper *evil piratey grin*


----------



## Pumpkin5

MOD....you know what that means???? OMG!!!!* "X"....*marks the spot...........(theme to Twilight Zone starts playing in the background......) Hope you are Reaped appropriately to your pirate status.....


----------



## Kelloween

Okay, I wasn't reaped but...my neice came over this evening and she said wanna go out and smoke? cause we don't inside..I said okay..so I go out and sit down and Im talking and looking right at this thing, then it hits me..lol..she got me a skeleton from Walgreens..I am so proud, because this is actually my very first life size one!! She said it was the last one they had!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Awwwwww Kell....such a good story ...blah, blah, blah...and then I said something....blah, blah, blah....and then I said more.....dang it.....I sure can talk....


----------



## frogkid11

Ok my dear victim - here is the last of your teasers....

First, one of the surprises wrapped up for you - but what's inside???:








What's this? A second surprise wrapped up just for you:








And your final picture, the entire box ready to go....but who's address could be hidden by that greeting card in the middle????:








Well, that's all I can share....hope you enjoy your reaping, cuz it's on the way!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> Okay, I wasn't reaped but...my neice came over this evening and she said wanna go out and smoke? cause we don't inside..I said okay..so I go out and sit down and Im talking and looking right at this thing, then it hits me..lol..she got me a skeleton from Walgreens..I am so proud, because this is actually my very first life size one!! She said it was the last one they had!
> 
> 
> View attachment 169695


love it now you can dress it in wedding dress


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Ok my dear victim - here is the last of your teasers....
> 
> First, one of the surprises wrapped up for you - but what's inside???:
> View attachment 169699
> 
> 
> What's this? A second surprise wrapped up just for you:
> View attachment 169700
> 
> 
> And your final picture, the entire box ready to go....but who's address could be hidden by that greeting card in the middle????:
> View attachment 169701
> 
> 
> Well, that's all I can share....hope you enjoy your reaping, cuz it's on the way!



love the wrap job the black and red ROCKS


----------



## frogkid11

Saki.Girl said:


> love the wrap job the black and red ROCKS


Thanks Saki. That black "stuff" is actually a thin fabric in a spider pattern that was left over from another project. All about trying to repurpose my project scraps when I can. Hope my victim doesn't mind...and perhaps they can use the pieces for a project him/herself.


----------



## hallorenescene

living dead girl, nice tease. black roses, they rock.
killerhaunt, the baby is adorable, and WOW! what a box. if you send the baby, be prepared to have her back in time for diaper change. lol
I got a rock, that is a very nice gift. my favorite thing is the rat in a hat. sooo cute
mikey, that is a wonderful teaser. now doesn't that make you feel so special. 
kelloween, ahhhh, you have a sweet niece. that is awesome
frogkid, that is a very pretty teaser. man, what can it be. like your packaging too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Thanks Saki. That black "stuff" is actually a thin fabric in a spider pattern that was left over from another project. All about trying to repurpose my project scraps when I can. Hope my victim doesn't mind...and perhaps they can use the pieces for a project him/herself.


well if it is coming to me i know i could would match my decore perfect


----------



## frogkid11

Kelloween said:


> Okay, I wasn't reaped but...my neice came over this evening and she said wanna go out and smoke? cause we don't inside..I said okay..so I go out and sit down and Im talking and looking right at this thing, then it hits me..lol..she got me a skeleton from Walgreens..I am so proud, because this is actually my very first life size one!! She said it was the last one they had!


Kelloween - that was so sweet of your niece to do that for you....and congrats on losing your "life size skeleton virginity" hahahahaha. Don't forget to post pics of how/where you use it this year.


----------



## bethene

love all the pictures of the great teasers, and the reaps too!


----------



## hallorenescene

the teasers and gifts have been getting aplenty. pretty nice way to relax after work. buuttt....WHERE OH WHERE IS MY GIFT. lol. really, i'm enjoying looking at everyones treasures. make a gal smile


----------



## Kelloween

I love Halloween


----------



## Kelloween

i'm almost ready to send my package..probably Thursday and I hope nothing breaks!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Kelloween said:


> well, I have never drank, never used drugs, and its my body..and my money pays for them, my teeth are pretty white..and I don't breathe on anyone..so..no..I won't edit my post..lol



I understand......and I am not asking you to edit......and you are completely right...(it is none of my business)....it is your body, your money and I believe what you say about your personal hygiene....I think your teeth are white, your breath is fresh, and my descriptions were generic for smokers, and not meant specifically for you in any way, shape, or form. I apologize for my overzealous posting and my "bull in a china shop" way of putting things. But I still don't like it....(and if I didn't care about you....I wouldn't say a word.......) Sorry...chalk it up to a girl who lost her Mom way too early to something that could have been preventable....it kind of scars you up a bit. I will stick to Halloween and step off my blasted soap box....or at least I will try.....Your niece's gift was generous and very kind.....I think you are with your niece like I am with mine and that makes me smile.


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> Okay, I wasn't reaped but...my neice came over this evening and she said wanna go out and smoke? cause we don't inside..I said okay..so I go out and sit down and Im talking and looking right at this thing, then it hits me..lol..she got me a skeleton from Walgreens..I am so proud, because this is actually my very first life size one!! She said it was the last one they had!
> 
> 
> View attachment 169695


Very nice, Kelloween! Your niece sounds very sweet and thoughtful. Got any plans for your new skelly yet?


----------



## Hollows Eva

Ooh the ghosts!!! What a great idea, that I will have to steal!! They look very spooky! Great reap.


----------



## tbishop

Sorry but I have ot step in, I probalby should not, but I am sorry for you both. I am sorry that Pumpkin 54 lost someone too soon and I am also sorry for Kelloween for still smioking. I feel for Kelloween becuaase I know how she feels - it her body and her choice and that is what I tiought for over 35 years, until I deloped a leg issue that is casued by smoking (you don't hear about it often) but it prevents me from being able to walk any type of distant without pain, so my life as I knew it changed... At the same time as they found this leg issue they also found a brain turmor and I had to have brain surgery. AFter my surgery - it took all that I had to not go back to smoking - but when a doctor tells you that you will lose your leg if you keep smoking - you don't pick up another cigerette. My other half has been trying to quit smoking becuase I should not even be around the smoke and he has lots of issues with not being able to stop smoking. I do not blame him - it sometines take a person issue or incident to make someone stop smoking. I try not to preach to anyone - but please for yourself and anyone else in you life - please try to stop smoking. I thought I would never give up the cigarette - I enjoyed it., But I do want my leg. Now, eveveryone, let's live our life to the fullest and be happy for everyone no matter what they choice is, Everyone must do what is best for them, 

Happy HALLOWEEN season - I love all of you


----------



## Hearts1003

Such pretty, spooky packages! 

I'm so behind on the forum chatter. I got a new job so I've been busy with that, school, reaper, cards, Halloween decor..... I'm exhausted just thinking about it all and there's more I didn't list! Lol

Great reapings everyone!


----------



## NOWHINING

From my wonderful, wonderful Reaper, Sublime Nightmare!!!



























A card telling me whom it was from...









I gotten these off my gifts as I was wrapping them. I will put them to use.









MY FAB GRAVEYARD PICTURES!









Dorkula


----------



## Hollows Eva

Erhh guys...would it be safe to say that this is the secret reaper picture tread, not the smoking discussion? It's hard enough to keep up with these boards without huge of topic discussions and this is is a topic you will never agree on! Personally I come here to enjoy the Halloween talks!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Great reap nowhining!! The picture with the face is really eerie!


----------



## hallorenescene

no whining, those are fabulous gifts. I love what she made. boy, she must have taken real care in wrapping for those items to arrive and not be broken. to bad one was. and I just want to say, candy corn, who knew it could make such a fabulous costume assessoy. to funny. lol. now, since I was waiting for this post, and it has been posted, i'm going to bed. night everyone


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I had one rough day at work - had to be there three hours before I normally do so I was dying a slow painful sleepy death at my desk. I had a family event after work so I just only now got home and what do I find on the counter?? A package all decorated up in Halloween glory! I started shouting at my fiance in joy "this is it! this is it!! I have been Reaped!" and then it occurs to me he did not bother to mention I had a package despite him knowing I had been talking of pretty much nothing but Secret Reaper so I start giving him a hard time about that and he says "how was I to know this was it?"  Hmmm maybe all the Halloween decoration?? After going on and on about the box I open it to discover this is NOT my full Secret Reaper gift it is a Teaser! I am even more amazed by this fact when I unwrap my beautiful new potion bottles. (I LOVE THEM!! THANK YOU THANK YOU) I would have been so happy to receive just this as my gift I can't belive there is more to come!!

What an amazingly perfect ending to my day - I am running around on cloud nine. I am so grateful to my Reaper for making me such a perfect gift. I hope they will reveal themselves eventually and I can give them a proper thank you.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Hollows Eva said:


> Great reap nowhining!! The picture with the face is really eerie!


I agree - wonderful gifts!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Wow WT this was only your teaser?? Can't wait to see your actual gift then! Cool.


----------



## NOWHINING

I am disappointed that the one gift did not surive the ride. I do not know what it is. It is that bad and I will not take pictures to show.


----------



## ALKONOST

NOWHINING - LOLOL.. you crack me up! (Dorkula) Your SR did a great job.. and I'm so in love with those graveyard pictures. They're so eerie but, oddly very relaxing to look at.  mmmmmmm candy corn........


----------



## ALKONOST

Great teaser, Witchful Thinking! I can't wait to see the rest


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Hollows Eva said:


> Wow WT this was only your teaser?? Can't wait to see your actual gift then! Cool.


Unless I read the letter wrong-believe me I would be thrilled with just this! I have a wonderful Reaper!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Oh the bar is so high this year lol..keeps us on our toes, I love it!!


----------



## Kelloween

ALKONOST said:


> Very nice, Kelloween! Your niece sounds very sweet and thoughtful. Got any plans for your new skelly yet?


yep, she has a vintage wedding gown that Saki sent me., I wanted 2 but I still have to find another dress..so I may have just the one .I just hate to dirty the dress up..lol


----------



## ALKONOST

OH great idea!! If you decide to do it... please post pics


----------



## Spookilicious mama

"i got a rock!" said:


> I was reaped, I love my reaper, not sure who you are yet but I will find out Floridian!!! I see you were stalking my pinterest page. My reaper made me the creepiest hanging face ghost, not sure what to call them, I wanted them so bad for my haunted barn, had them on my pinterest , they are so creepy in person I love them, hung them on my ceiling fan just so I could take a picture, may not take them down, hehehe . Also my reaper made me the most awesome pictures with spiders and did you see the mouse with the witch hat, broom and hair, adorable, love that little guy. Also got a creepy hand and window cling bloody hand print. The little orange bats were lying on top when I opened my box. Thank you reaper. This was a blast. Love everything. Can’t wait to start decorating.
> 
> Now I need to go back and look at everyone’s goodies.


 
*ok the RAT with the HAT I am in love with! One year my fabulous reaper Mhooch sent me my very own special RAT WITH HER OWN PINK BOA AND CROWN and it is still one my of my favorite things to bring out each year and each year when I get to the bin that has that in it and I see i it just makes me SMILE! Thanks MHOOCH for giving my very own RAT as fabulous as you are Great reaping. LOVE THE RAT! 

*


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm sorry it didn't survive. It was a two tiered plate for desserts and I thought since you like to bake, you could've used it. I guess I should've used a lot more bubble wrap. I'm very disappointed that it broke.  That was my biggest fear....you opening a box of broken glass. I'm so sorry. I'm glad you like the remaining things, though.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchfulthinking, nice teaser. so what more to come? bet it's gonna be something delightful
spooky mama, I hope you are feeling better


----------



## creeperguardian

Dear victim your gift will be there today woohoo. soo scared hope you like it i gave you a hint yesterday i might have friended you or you might already be > hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great gifts everyone.


----------



## Araniella

Wow! Great gifts and teasers. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps!! I may have to do my own Rat!! LOL that is so sweet. Makes you wonder how many times people will look at it until they realize it's dressed for the Party!! 

Kelloween I got 2 of the pose & stays last weekend. Hubby bought them for me. Even carried them to the register! That was the only WG that had Halloween stuff out at the time. I too was a "pose 'n stay" virgin. LMAO I had been wanting them for years! Glad your niece was so sweet to you!! Cannot wait to see pics of it in the Dress!!

I cannot believe how the teasers have been upped too! Holy moly!!

Someone posted yesterday that they had been working like a mad scientist, I don't remember who, but I wondered if they were my reaper..


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Awesome reaps!


----------



## booswife02

Kelloween said:


> i'm almost ready to send my package..probably Thursday and I hope nothing breaks!!


I'm thinking the same thing Kell I spent so much time on my gifts I hope they make it in one piece. I would hate to have my victim open something broken when all I really wanted was to make them scream with joy!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

Being sent out today.


----------



## booswife02

tbishop said:


> Sorry but I have ot step in, I probalby should not, but I am sorry for you both. I am sorry that Pumpkin 54 lost someone too soon and I am also sorry for Kelloween for still smioking. I feel for Kelloween becuaase I know how she feels - it her body and her choice and that is what I tiought for over 35 years, until I deloped a leg issue that is casued by smoking (you don't hear about it often) but it prevents me from being able to walk any type of distant without pain, so my life as I knew it changed... At the same time as they found this leg issue they also found a brain turmor and I had to have brain surgery. AFter my surgery - it took all that I had to not go back to smoking - but when a doctor tells you that you will lose your leg if you keep smoking - you don't pick up another cigerette. My other half has been trying to quit smoking becuase I should not even be around the smoke and he has lots of issues with not being able to stop smoking. I do not blame him - it sometines take a person issue or incident to make someone stop smoking. I try not to preach to anyone - but please for yourself and anyone else in you life - please try to stop smoking. I thought I would never give up the cigarette - I enjoyed it., But I do want my leg. Now, eveveryone, let's live our life to the fullest and be happy for everyone no matter what they choice is, Everyone must do what is best for them,
> 
> Happy HALLOWEEN season - I love all of you


I didn't want to get involved either but I feel like no one would say anything if they didn't care, I tell my kids that all the time. if I didn't love you I would let you eat candy for breakfast lunch and dinner  So we will get off of the subject of smoking and on to wal greens skellys, boney bunch, grandin road, SR, Decorating, Movies, parties, you take your pick


----------



## Saki.Girl

Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## booswife02

I am agreeing with ALKONOST, NOWHINING those graveyard pics are eerily relaxing to me, haha... I just want to stare at them and loving that universal monsters pic! Great Reaping and I am from WV also


----------



## Saki.Girl

Just think only 6 days and the shipping dead line will be here and all of us who are waiting to be reaped will have packages in the mail on the way to us whoot


----------



## AsH-1031

Amazing gifts from the reapers so far. I am trying to be patient for mine to arrive now that I'm not being distracted by preparing my own surprises for my victim. Speaking of which I'm getting a little worried ... I know that my victim's box was delivered on Monday afternoon but still no word that they got it. Hope nothing happened.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I've been REAPED!!! Gonna wait for the monsters get home from school to open it! If my willpower holds out till then!


----------



## msgatorslayer

beautifulnightmare said:


> I've been REAPED!!! Gonna wait for the monsters get home from school to open it! If my willpower holds out till then!


Just open it to take a look-see, and place everything back in the box for them to reopen.


----------



## hallorenescene

msgator, that is a very nice package. now, if you hadn't put that piece of paper there, well, someone would have seen the light. lol.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

tempting, so tempting


msgatorslayer said:


> Just open it to take a look-see, and place everything back in the box for them to reopen.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

great reaps for igotarock and nowhinning! love the rat so cute complete with little broom and the grave yard pictures I know sis will have up all year! love it!


----------



## hallorenescene

beautifulnightmare, that is a tough one.  I don't think I could wait. and maybe that cutie crawling on the package might have fun [you 2 time] opening the gift with you. then you can show the others later.


----------



## msgatorslayer

A woman with a weird looking package is heading out to the post office to get stared at, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Even more great reaps so far!!!! It's so much fun to see all the great gifts!
So jealous of all who have gotten skellies from reaper or family...I am still a skellie virgin. I probably will be for a long time, lol.


----------



## creeperguardian

i victim got there gift :worried: i pray they got it in one piece and will post soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

I have to head for work. have a lot posted so I can relax after work.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

creeperguardian said:


> i victim got there gift :worried: i pray they got it in one piece and will post soon.


Well, I know it's not me cuz I would have posted pics already! I'm still waiting, but not very patiently!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Hint To my victim. Your teaser is arriving today. It's already out for delivery.


----------



## Bethany

creeperguardian said:


> i victim got there gift :worried: i pray they got it in one piece and will post soon.


Well it wasn't me.  No packages for me today.

On a non related note: If you need some laughs head over to the What did you find/buy today thread. ROFLMAO All over the fact the Hobby Lobby, yes Hobby Lobby, has Halloween stuff!!! fun starts on page 971.


----------



## witchymom

sugarsugardesserts said:


> hint to my victim. Your teaser is arriving today. It's already out for delivery.


me! Me! Me! Me! Please be me!


----------



## kallie

I went to Hobby Lobby for the first time last week and their Halloween stuff is all cutesy and _*WAY*_ overpriced! A little glittery candelabra like one I got in the $1 section at Target a few years ago was $20! What's wrong with those people?!



Bethany said:


> Well it wasn't me.  No packages for me today.
> 
> On a non related note: If you need some laughs head over to the What did you find/buy today thread. ROFLMAO All over the fact the Hobby Lobby, yes Hobby Lobby, has Halloween stuff!!! fun starts on page 971.


----------



## Halloween Havoc

I'm sending mine today - took me a few weeks to get it done but it's totally awesome. Oh and FYI - I got my package last night and they even decorated the box. LOVE IT.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I can't believe it me and my sis(spookyone) were both reaped today! so funny! 

To spookyone's reaper: she opened it, sent me pics, loves everything, and a picture frame was broken but she can fix it no biggie! She is at school now so she'll have to post pictures later!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I was reaped today! I was able to make myself wait till the daughter came home from preschool!
She loved helping me open the box and unwrap the gifts. most of them were wrapped in white tissue paper stamped with spiders!
First thing we pulled from the box was this marvelous pillow!


Next eyeballs in a cool jar


then a cool spider lantern! 


a funny sign


a very nice "book" to hide things in

inside the "book" was spiders, my daughter jumped when she opened it!


pretty Oct 31 sign


window clings and a beware of sign


a BIG thank you to krnlmustrd for all of my fabulous reapings! I love absolutely everything! 

a pic of everything


----------



## Bethany

Nice reap beautifulnightmare. I giggled when you said your daughter jumped when she opened the book. I would have done the same. 
Super job krnlmustrd!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Wow, what wonderful Reaps! I am just blown away. I sent out another item today to my victim it is NOT the big reap, just something for her wee ones. (on a side note I sent something else out today.....but not to my victim......Hhhhhmmmm....I'll say no more....)


----------



## Kelloween

now thats a great reap! I love the pillow, lantern, oct. 31 plaque, the book! great job, krnlmustard!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

whoot love the skull book another great reap


----------



## creeperguardian

beautifulnightmare said:


> I can't believe it me and my sis(spookyone) were both reaped today! so funny!
> 
> To spookyone's reaper: she opened it, sent me pics, loves everything, and a picture frame was broken but she can fix it no biggie! She is at school now so she'll have to post pictures later!


i think spookyone is my victim lmfao


----------



## creeperguardian

ok broken frame ahhhhh was one gift a zombie thingy


----------



## kallie

That's some cool stuff and that eyeball gumball machine(?) is sweet!! I've never seen one of those. Did your reaper make it?



beautifulnightmare said:


> I was reaped today! I was able to make myself wait till the daughter came home from preschool!
> She loved helping me open the box and unwrap the gifts. most of them were wrapped in white tissue paper stamped with spiders!
> First thing we pulled from the box was this marvelous pillow!
> 
> 
> Next eyeballs in a cool jar
> 
> 
> then a cool spider lantern!
> 
> 
> a funny sign
> 
> 
> a very nice "book" to hide things in
> 
> inside the "book" was spiders, my daughter jumped when she opened it!
> 
> 
> pretty Oct 31 sign
> 
> 
> window clings and a beware of sign
> 
> 
> a BIG thank you to krnlmustrd for all of my fabulous reapings! I love absolutely everything!
> 
> a pic of everything


----------



## krnlmustrd

kallie said:


> That's some cool stuff and that eyeball gumball machine(?) is sweet!! I've never seen one of those. Did your reaper make it?


Yes, I made the gumball machine. (Though, I stole the idea from Pinterest!) I made one last year and really liked it. I like the one I made for BeautifulNightmare more, though! It's pretty easy using a clay flower pot/saucer painted black, glass bowl vase, dollar store eyeballs and adornments. This is the one I made last year.


----------



## kallie

I love it! I want one!!



krnlmustrd said:


> Yes, I made the gumball machine. (Though, I stole the idea from Pinterest!) I made one last year and really liked it. I like the one I made for BeautifulNightmare more, though! It's pretty easy using a clay flower pot/saucer painted black, glass bowl vase, dollar store eyeballs and adornments. This is the one I made last year.
> 
> View attachment 169930


----------



## WitchyKitty

kallie said:


> I went to Hobby Lobby for the first time last week and their Halloween stuff is all cutesy and _*WAY*_ overpriced! A little glittery candelabra like one I got in the $1 section at Target a few years ago was $20! What's wrong with those people?!


I just went to my HL, and while there was a lot of cute, as craft stores tend to have, they had lots of vintage stuff this year, too! I bought a vintage Halloween plate with a witchy kitty on it, lol. (Their stuff does cost a lot, though, you are right. I only could get my plate because i had a coupon, lol.)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Terrific reap, beautifulnightmare!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

Hmmmm, so I just got a weird phonecall from my husband that started out with him sounding like Gollum and saying, "Reeeeeeaper, I'm your Reeeeeaper....." VERY creepy!  It took me a moment and then I said, "WAIT! Did I get REAPED??????" Apparently I have a lovely teaser gift waiting for me when I get done with class after work. ARGH, it's SO frustrating!!! Hmmm, can I actually skip algebra and NOT fail? 







........Probably not. TYTYTYTY My wonderful SR!.....whomever you are.... Maybe you, Ms Sugar?



SugarSugarDesserts said:


> Hint To my victim. Your teaser is arriving today. It's already out for delivery.


----------



## kallie

What an awesome hubby!! Where can I find one of those? Do they still make them?



Immortalia said:


> Hmmmm, so I just got a weird phonecall from my husband that started out with him sounding like Gollum and saying, "Reeeeeeaper, I'm your Reeeeeaper....." VERY creepy!  It took me a moment and then I said, "WAIT! Did I get REAPED??????" Apparently I have a lovely teaser gift waiting for me when I get done with class after work. ARGH, it's SO frustrating!!! Hmmm, can I actually skip algebra and NOT fail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........Probably not. TYTYTYTY My wonderful SR!.....whomever you are.... Maybe you, Ms Sugar?


----------



## Spookerstar

*Amazing Reaper gifts*

I Got A Rock - I love your Rat! So cute!
NoWhinning - those graveyard photos are divine!
WitchfulThinking - you are a lucky victim. How fun to get such an amazing teaser. Cant wait to see the real thing 

I better get my package out and on it's way soon or I wont be sleeping at night~


----------



## lilangel_66071

I got my reaper gift today i was so excited, I am on vacation and hear the doorbell ring. I LOVE WHAT I GOT THANK YOU SO MUCH . My favorite is the sign and the kitchen witch!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, this thread was super busy today! 

frogkid, I love the wrapping on those gifts! Very elegant 
NOWHINING & beautifulnightmare....AMAZING reaps! You ghouls were totally spoiled  
lilangel, you've got yourself a pretty cool reap too! That witch and cat plate are wicked cute.

To my dear victim, your box has been mailed! Be on the lookout because you should receive it by Friday or Saturday MWUAHAHA!


----------



## GhoulInGlitz

I have been following this and the reaps are amazing but what I really want to see is ELH's pics. Her reap has been talked about for days. It's like she's reaping us! 

On a side note I am super jealous that someone got the Disney Villains! 

I think I have to join this next year. It looks like so much fun!


----------



## lilangel_66071

One of my victims packages is on its way!!!!! THE OTHER Will be sent off next week  ,, i sure hope they love it


----------



## frogkid11

MissMandy said:


> Wow, this thread was super busy today!
> 
> frogkid, I love the wrapping on those gifts! Very elegant


Thank you MissMandy. They actually look much nicer in the photograph than in person, in my humble opinion. I wish I had found some type of wrapping paper to use, too, but I had nothing on hand that didn't have the "other holiday" motif on it and I thought that would be sacreligious! LOL. I just used some left over scrap fabric with spiders on it as the "wrapping" and the red that you see is simply tissue paper wrapped around that particular box. Thank you for noticing, though.


----------



## Bethany

kallie said:


> What an awesome hubby!! Where can I find one of those? Do they still make them?


I don't know if they still make those. I got mine 22 years ago.


----------



## Bethany

GhoulInGlitz said:


> I have been following this and the reaps are amazing but what I really want to see is ELH's pics. Her reap has been talked about for days. It's like she's reaping us!
> 
> On a side note I am super jealous that someone got the Disney Villains!
> 
> I think I have to join this next year. It looks like so much fun!


Sign Up has started for the Reaper 2. No need to wait until next year!


----------



## whynotgrl666

Until I can take pictures on the morrow, let me say I have been Reaped ! And I did open my box. First let me tell you it was wrapped wonderfully and covered in spooky boo ! And other stamps! Very festive and vaguely sinister  . There were many wonders within ! A hand painted teeny coffin filled with horrors ! Stormagedon the dark lord of all-aka the little black jelly bean of death was thrilled with the offering for he himself. There was a painting that I can't wait to hang of a spooky grave yard scene ,moonlit. Lawn vultures and Owls !!! Whoooo ever sent it knows I loves me the bacon too ! Lol. I loved coming across the creepy craw lies . And there's a lovely rat that I cannot wait to buy a 9volt for...there was a small tragedy .the scene in the bottle was shattered but the scene undisturbed despite this ...I intend to carefully keep it. And I got a sarcophagus with mummy within that survived well! Everything is terrific ! And pictures shall come forth soon. I loved my "bit of orange and black !!Thank you so so much !!!-Amy


----------



## nhh

SR # 2 is signing up. you should join it...



GhoulInGlitz said:


> I have been following this and the reaps are amazing but what I really want to see is ELH's pics. Her reap has been talked about for days. It's like she's reaping us!
> 
> On a side note I am super jealous that someone got the Disney Villains!
> 
> I think I have to join this next year. It looks like so much fun!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*ooohh all very cool I love seeing what everyone is getting!*


----------



## moonwitchkitty

That sucks that the bottle was shattered..


----------



## The Walking Dead

I was so exited when I came home to this after a very long day at school !!!!!!! Thank you reaper I cant wait to get the gift.


----------



## whynotgrl666

But the scene undisturbed despite that ! That's pretty unusual!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Bethany said:


> Very nice reap I got a rock! Don't ya just love it when they stalk so well.
> 
> ELH where are the pics from your reap??? We've been waiting!




I can't believe my reaper made those creepy ghost I had on my pinterest page, love them.


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

So many wonderful thing! *impatient* I can hardly wait!


----------



## ALKONOST

I got reaped, I got reaped, I got reaped!!! Perfect timing too. I was pulling into the driveway from spending most of the day at Myla's vet then grocery shopping for mom and myself. I was so pooped out too but, I look over and there it was!! Nothing like seeing a box on my front porch to give me a little boost of energy. I hurry up and park the car, rush out and unlock the door, let my pugs in (too hot to wait in the car) pop the trunk and unload my groceries (thankfully it's only a few bags). I set things on the counter and hurry to the front door to get my box. I sit down with my box, open it and saw an absolutely wonderful surprise...several surprises actually, perfectly packed in newspapers from Indiana. Not a thing got damaged either. I take the treasures out. One by one I pull out vintage blowmolds and a gorgeous, handmade candle that looks like a spooky tree! I was so excited! This year I've discovered a new love for blowmolds and was having a hard time finding anything vintage. I got two vintage blowmolds and two vintage blowmold light strings. Talk about a great start for a new collection  Thank you so much, Weaz! You're completely awesome and your gifts were so thoughtful


----------



## moonwitchkitty

whynotgrl666 said:


> But the scene undisturbed despite that ! That's pretty unusual!


i bubble wrapped and taped the crud out of it. but hot glue on the stones, glad you enjoyed your reaping it was a pleasure! i have a picture of it in my crafts album if you would like to see what it looked like before the Post office got ahold of it..


----------



## ALKONOST

and some more


----------



## ALKONOST

and yes..... I ended up with partially melted icecream on my kitchen counter


----------



## MissMandy

OHHHHH you are so lucky ALKO!


----------



## lilangel_66071

Love the blow molds


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> OHHHHH you are so lucky ALKO!


I sure am! Weaz did a wonderful job!


----------



## Pumpkin5

ALKONOST said:


> I got reaped, I got reaped, I got reaped!!! Perfect timing too. I was pulling into the driveway from spending most of the day at Myla's vet then grocery shopping for mom and myself. I was so pooped out too but, I look over and there it was!! Nothing like seeing a box on my front porch to give me a little boost of energy. I hurry up and park the car, rush out and unlock the door, let my pugs in (too hot to wait in the car) pop the trunk and unload my groceries (thankfully it's only a few bags). I set things on the counter and hurry to the front door to get my box. I sit down with my box, open it and saw an absolutely wonderful surprise...several surprises actually, perfectly packed in newspapers from Indiana. Not a thing got damaged either. I take the treasures out. One by one I pull out vintage blowmolds and a gorgeous, handmade candle that looks like a spooky tree! I was so excited! This year I've discovered a new love for blowmolds and was having a hard time finding anything vintage. I got two vintage blowmolds and two vintage blowmold light strings. Talk about a great start for a new collection  Thank you so much, Weaz! You're completely awesome and your gift was so thoughtful
> View attachment 170043
> View attachment 170044
> View attachment 170045





  Gosh, just an incredible Reap!!! I love that your Reaper perfected the things that you love. Can I just say you are a terrific victim for sharing so much of your wants, makes it a little easier for your most amazing Reaper!!!


----------



## Bethany

Awesome reap!! Keep 'em coming people.

I am beginning to believe that we are never going to see the reap that Saki sent.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

now that my wonderful Victim has received her reaping... I can now start whining
ahaemmm

Wheres my goodies??


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I know, right? Whaaah! Where's my goodies? lol  I can't stand it anymore!


----------



## WitchyKitty

That's how I feel, too!! I'm so darn curious as to what my own reaper came up with!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Gosh Guys!!! I have a ton of Reaps to complete...and so little time....Awwwwww, give me a break....


----------



## msgatorslayer

It occured to me while I was at work today, I could remotely pull up the security cameras from my tablet and peek by my door for a present, lol. Nothing, yet. But I have a new use for the cams besides the critter cam (checking out the dog).


----------



## Kelloween

nice reaps everyone..Im gettin a little scared ..with things being broken..50 percent of mine is glass..


----------



## "i got a rock!"

alko what a wonderful reap, love vintage blowmolds and two vintage blowmold light strings. awesome


----------



## ondeko

Nice stuff all around. These reapers are really raising the bar. Good thing I have some extra time to keep working. Oh, Moonwitchkitty and witchykitty--it might be a bit of a wait for you to wait since Kelloween isn't supposed to be last this time.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Kelloween said:


> nice reaps everyone..Im gettin a little scared ..with things being broken..50 percent of mine is glass..


I know what you mean kello, my husband works for ups part time and says those guys throw those boxes around like there nothing


----------



## Helena Handbasket

How are people doing all of this for $20? I'm guessing some of it is regifting or making something out of supplies you already own, but to me, it looks like some went way over the $20 limit.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

bethene said:


> Helena, if you can't figure out who your reaper is, I will let you know!
> 
> 
> This is so much fun '!


I have no idea who my reaper is, except that it's a guy. No name on anything that was sent.


----------



## Miss Erie

ALKONOST said:


> and some more
> View attachment 170046
> View attachment 170047
> View attachment 170048
> View attachment 170049


That candle is AMAZEBALLS! It looks just like the sinister trees from Snow White. Awesome!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Helena Handbasket said:


> How are people doing all of this for $20? I'm guessing some of it is regifting or making something out of supplies you already own, but to me, it looks like some went way over the $20 limit.


Yep. Most of us don't count materials we already have in the $20 limit. You can also use coupons or hit sales to get good deals on stuff, too. Thrift stores as well, if you are lucky to find something cool at one. Although, there are some people who actually do choose to spend more than $20.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> nice reaps everyone..Im gettin a little scared ..with things being broken..50 percent of mine is glass..


LOL girl you can do it i sent you a box full of glass and no brakes bubble wrap the crap out of it LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

great stuff everyone i can not wait to get reaped now


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Helena Handbasket said:


> How are people doing all of this for $20? I'm guessing some of it is regifting or making something out of supplies you already own, but to me, it looks like some went way over the $20 limit.


Sometimes it's more time put into it than money. If you're crafty, you can do a lot for $20. All of my gifts were handmade this year. Well, except for some bottle labels. If you asked, you'd find that's true for most of us. If you're really good, it just looks store bought and expensive.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Sometimes it's more time put into it than money. If you're crafty, you can do a lot for $20. All of my gifts were handmade this year. Well, except for some bottle labels. If you asked, you'd find that's true for most of us. If you're really good, it just looks store bought and expensive.


Also true. Most of my stuff was hand made.


----------



## Kelloween

And ALL of mine is...


----------



## msgatorslayer

Helena Handbasket said:


> How are people doing all of this for $20? I'm guessing some of it is regifting or making something out of supplies you already own, but to me, it looks like some went way over the $20 limit.





WitchyKitty said:


> Yep. Most of us don't count materials we already have in the $20 limit. You can also use coupons or hit sales to get good deals on stuff, too. Thrift stores as well, if you are lucky to find something cool at one. Although, there are some people who actually do choose to spend more than $20.





Sublime Nightmare said:


> Sometimes it's more time put into it than money. If you're crafty, you can do a lot for $20. All of my gifts were handmade this year. Well, except for some bottle labels. If you asked, you'd find that's true for most of us. If you're really good, it just looks store bought and expensive.





WitchyKitty said:


> Also true. Most of my stuff was hand made.


Everything in my gift box is homemade. Recycled and repurposed, extra this and that laying around, and crafting supplies. My biggest expense was the special papers and scrapbooking supplies that I bought for my victims theme. I went over the $20 but, not by much. And half of it I didnt use so it goes into my craft supplies to be reused at a later date.

I had one piece of wood valued at $10 but I didnt buy it. It was extra from a friends cake stand for her wedding and she told me to keep it. I dont count that at all. It finally came in handy for something, lol.

IMO, $20 doesnt get much if you just go out and buy things. Unless its from the dollar tree, and we all already have that stuff, lol


----------



## creeperguardian

beautifulnightmare said:


> I can't believe it me and my sis(spookyone) were both reaped today! so funny!
> 
> To spookyone's reaper: she opened it, sent me pics, loves everything, and a picture frame was broken but she can fix it no biggie! She is at school now so she'll have to post pictures later!


Glad she like it


----------



## bethene

wow,, I knew alot of pkgs were in route, but what alot of reaping, took me a long time to read them all,,, and what wonderful reapings they were! Too many to mention by item. but saw so many cool things,,, wow,,, great job every one! 

Helena,, yeah, I think the price is creeping up ,, but also, like others have said, I think we have some savy shoppers and crafters,, I look for stuff and supplies all year around and keep it in a reaper stash box!


----------



## Kymmm

Fabulous Reaps! So many great gifts! Here are some of my favs.
NOWHINING - That Vampire book is pretty cool!
WitchfulThinking - Nice potion bottle teasers!! 
Beautifulnightmare - The skull book and 31 sign would fit right in at my house!
lilangel - Cute "Best Witches" sign 
ALKONOST - LOVE the candle with the face!!
All the Reapers have done a wonderful job!!


----------



## katshead42

beautifulnightmare said:


> I was reaped today! I was able to make myself wait till the daughter came home from preschool!
> She loved helping me open the box and unwrap the gifts. most of them were wrapped in white tissue paper stamped with spiders!
> First thing we pulled from the box was this marvelous pillow!
> 
> 
> Next eyeballs in a cool jar
> 
> 
> then a cool spider lantern!
> 
> 
> a funny sign
> 
> 
> a very nice "book" to hide things in
> 
> inside the "book" was spiders, my daughter jumped when she opened it!
> 
> 
> pretty Oct 31 sign
> 
> 
> window clings and a beware of sign
> 
> 
> a BIG thank you to krnlmustrd for all of my fabulous reapings! I love absolutely everything!
> 
> a pic of everything


That's an awesome reap and that framed sign is hilarious.


----------



## sikntwizted

So, while stalking me, my reaper obviously saw this










Because they sent me this




Bahahaa!


----------



## Spookybella977

Great gifts everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

I Love that candle!!!! <tucks it away into the craft's not yet made vault> Great Reaping!!!!



ALKONOST said:


> I got reaped, I got reaped, I got reaped!!! Perfect timing too. I was pulling into the driveway from spending most of the day at Myla's vet then grocery shopping for mom and myself. I was so pooped out too but, I look over and there it was!! Nothing like seeing a box on my front porch to give me a little boost of energy. I hurry up and park the car, rush out and unlock the door, let my pugs in (too hot to wait in the car) pop the trunk and unload my groceries (thankfully it's only a few bags). I set things on the counter and hurry to the front door to get my box. I sit down with my box, open it and saw an absolutely wonderful surprise...several surprises actually, perfectly packed in newspapers from Indiana. Not a thing got damaged either. I take the treasures out. One by one I pull out vintage blowmolds and a gorgeous, handmade candle that looks like a spooky tree! I was so excited! This year I've discovered a new love for blowmolds and was having a hard time finding anything vintage. I got two vintage blowmolds and two vintage blowmold light strings. Talk about a great start for a new collection  Thank you so much, Weaz! You're completely awesome and your gifts were so thoughtful
> View attachment 170043
> View attachment 170044
> View attachment 170045


----------



## hallorenescene

Helena, people also hit after Halloween sales, when stuff is discounted. Susie boo goes to an outlet where they sell returned items. last year she got me a vampire that just needed some gluing.
alkonost, that is my kind of reap. I love blow molds, and those lights are a delight too. now that tree is so cool. oh yeah, I love your score
Bethany is right about some good laughs. I laughed louder with each response.
so brandi, post pics please
beautiful nightmare, you scored nicely. mustrd did a great job. cute little girl. great you guys shared the moment. and my fave was the eyeball jar.
mustard, that turned out great. now since you tell how to make it, I can see it. I want to make one. 
lilangel, nice reap, and I love kitchen witches too
sikntwisted, that is a way you gift. how fabulous


----------



## NOWHINING

you got that right... now where to put it....?



beautifulnightmare said:


> great reaps for igotarock and nowhinning! love the rat so cute complete with little broom and the grave yard pictures I know sis will have up all year! love it!


----------



## Immortalia

So.....I suppose that I have tortured my Reaper long enough today. I got a really cute Teaser!!!!!!!!!! I don't think I learned a thing in my Algebra class since all I could think about was getting home to check out my "puffy envelope" as my hubby described it.  Thank you SO MUCH for the thoughtful teaser SR!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

immortalia, that is an awesome reap. wow! I wonder where your reaper found that ring? that is awesome


----------



## NOWHINING

Bubble wrap them baby! By using 3 time the amount!



Kelloween said:


> nice reaps everyone..Im gettin a little scared ..with things being broken..50 percent of mine is glass..


----------



## ondeko

Immortalia--That ring is completely awesome. Watch out Saki doesn't mug you for it.

Anyone who wants to know the best way to ship glass, PM me. It absolutely isn't the cheapest way, but it is the best.


----------



## NOWHINING

this must be a REAPING DAY.


----------



## Immortalia

This is just the teaser!  But, yes, VERY sweet! I wondered about the ring too, it's so very unique! I just love it, it'll be perfect for my Vamp, or Ghost, or even my Zombie costume, or maybe my Vampire slayer costume.......Come to think of it, I have a lot of costumes this will work with. 



hallorenescene said:


> immortalia, that is an awesome reap. wow! I wonder where your reaper found that ring? that is awesome


----------



## Immortalia

Well, it's off to bed for me.....talk to you in the 'morrow my hauntingly ghoulish fiends............


----------



## Kelloween

omg..I just packed up my box..and I can't lift it..Im gonna have to re evaluate..and I said NOTHING heavy this time..I better make sure theres no cat in it because I cant figure out why its so heavy!...grrrrrrrr


----------



## hallorenescene

alkonost, that is my kind of reap. I love blow molds, and those lights are a delight too. now that tree is so cool. oh yeah, I love your score
Bethany is right about some good laughs. I laughed louder with each response.
so brandi, post pics please
beautiful nightmare, you scored nicely. mustrd did a great job. cute little girl. great you guys shared the moment. and my fave was the eyeball jar.
mustard, that turned out great. now since you tell how to make it, I can see it. I want to make one. 
lilangel, nice reap, and I love kitchen witches too


----------



## The Red Hallows

hallorenescene said:


> immortalia, that is an awesome reap. wow! I wonder where your reaper found that ring? that is awesome





Immortalia said:


> This is just the teaser!  But, yes, VERY sweet!


I sort of giggled because I probably would have said nice reap, too. Everything is on the up and up that it is sometimes hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Kelloween

well, I repacked everything..been awake all night again..now I have 2 boxes..one smaller and another Frankenbox..I swear most of its paper and bubble wrap..if this stuff makes it to where its going without something breaking, I will be amazed  and again..I forgot to put a note in it..lol..just let my victim guess?


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

sikntwizted said:


> So, while stalking me, my reaper obviously saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they sent me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahaa!


OMG I love it! haha what a clever idea by your reaper!!

Immortalia- that ring is beautiful! I wonder where your reaper got it from? I would wear it even without a costume 

Nowhining- Those cemetery pictures from Sublime Nightmare are gorgeous! It's also something I would keep up all year, cemeteries are also very relaxing and peaceful to me.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

WOW last night I got ANOTHER teaser from my reaper!!! I have to say I am so completely blown away by my reaper's creativity and thoughtfullness!!! I am going to post a picture as soon as I get home tonight, for some reason my phone didn't save the one from yesterday  But let me tell you, I feel so spoiled! With what my reaper has already given me I can't believe there is more on the way! I *HAD* to put this beautiful piece out on display immediately and it is something I will leave out all year round  THANK YOU REAPER!! -whomever you may be!! I can't to find out so I can reveal them and thank them personally! 

My reaper sent me a gorgeous scene in a glass container of 2 skellies romantically holding each other on a moss ground with trees and sitting next to them is a tombstone with our last name on it!! They also very strategically placed a tealight on top that shines down on the skellies! Oooh its so perfect! I literally jumped up and down when I opened it  And when I was pulling it out of the box my husband said *"OMG! AWW THAT'S AWESOME!!" * We were both smiling so much our faces hurt lol It's so thoughtful of my reaper, my husband and I just got married in 2011, I am in love with it! 

As for my victim, last night I couldn't help myself, I went out and did a little more shopping and of course found some pretty neat things that I think you will like. Which means I won't be shipping until closer to the deadline, but hopefully you will find it worth it! I have to say I am having so much fun making my victims gifts  It just felt so right working on them last night in my garage with some Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate blasting  

I am a lucky girl!! And to top it off my hubby came home with a boquet of beautiful fall flowers, a very sweet halloween card in which he told me how much he appreciates me, and a zombie t-shirt! I had such an amazing night


----------



## Saki.Girl

Looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## hallorenescene

living dead girl, that gift sounds nice. I can't wait to see your pics. I might have an idea who your reaper is. but first pics.
sounds like you have a thoughtful hubby too. that is very nice


----------



## ALKONOST

More awesome reaps!!!! Keep the pics coming 

Immortalia- That is such a cool teaser! I can only imagine how excited you are for the reaping!


----------



## msgatorslayer

My victims gifts are on the move this am. I think they got lost tho, and moved farther than needed, lol. There is a closer sort facility that could have delivered them quicker.


----------



## MissMandy

sikntwizted said:


> So, while stalking me, my reaper obviously saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they sent me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahaa!


That is freakin awesome! Talk about personalized


----------



## Immortalia

LDG - That Scene in a bottle sounds amazing, what a thoughtful gift!

Alkonost - I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!! LOL  Even though it's been a little tough lately (I was a furloughed military employee, yeah me) I KNEW I had to be a part of SR this year. It has lifted my spirits and gotten me in the haunting mood so bad that I want to set up my graveyard NOW! 

Of course....my neighbors would all think I'm a Loon, but so what..........right?


----------



## kallie

Every year, honestly, I spend $50.00+ on my victim and that's just my personal choice. I find so much joy in shopping for my victim But it's not about the worth of the items. I don't even care for getting a gift myself because I love giving gifts so much!



Helena Handbasket said:


> How are people doing all of this for $20? I'm guessing some of it is regifting or making something out of supplies you already own, but to me, it looks like some went way over the $20 limit.


----------



## kallie

That gift sounds beautiful.

Also, where are y'all finding these awesome husbands?! We've got nothing but duds in KY.



Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> WOW last night I got ANOTHER teaser from my reaper!!! I have to say I am so completely blown away by my reaper's creativity and thoughtfullness!!! I am going to post a picture as soon as I get home tonight, for some reason my phone didn't save the one from yesterday  But let me tell you, I feel so spoiled! With what my reaper has already given me I can't believe there is more on the way! I *HAD* to put this beautiful piece out on display immediately and it is something I will leave out all year round  THANK YOU REAPER!! -whomever you may be!! I can't to find out so I can reveal them and thank them personally!
> 
> My reaper sent me a gorgeous scene in a glass container of 2 skellies romantically holding each other on a moss ground with trees and sitting next to them is a tombstone with our last name on it!! They also very strategically placed a tealight on top that shines down on the skellies! Oooh its so perfect! I literally jumped up and down when I opened it  And when I was pulling it out of the box my husband said *"OMG! AWW THAT'S AWESOME!!" * We were both smiling so much our faces hurt lol It's so thoughtful of my reaper, my husband and I just got married in 2011, I am in love with it!
> 
> As for my victim, last night I couldn't help myself, I went out and did a little more shopping and of course found some pretty neat things that I think you will like. Which means I won't be shipping until closer to the deadline, but hopefully you will find it worth it! I have to say I am having so much fun making my victims gifts  It just felt so right working on them last night in my garage with some Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate blasting
> 
> I am a lucky girl!! And to top it off my hubby came home with a boquet of beautiful fall flowers, a very sweet halloween card in which he told me how much he appreciates me, and a zombie t-shirt! I had such an amazing night


----------



## Pumpkin5

Helena Handbasket said:


> How are people doing all of this for $20? I'm guessing some of it is regifting or making something out of supplies you already own, but to me, it looks like some went way over the $20 limit.


  Not sure how everyone else is doing it, but I buy things super cheap when they go on sale after Halloween and I just hoard them...that's right...I admit it...I am a hoarder.... I did make a few things for my Victim, but most of my stuff is just incredibly great sale items.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh you guys, tomorrow is the 13th. I sure hope my gift makes it to my victim. keeping my fingers crossed. I am so excited. please make it there gift. my postmaster is curious too. she's pulling for it too. I think it can, I think it can.


----------



## witchymom

i wanna be reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaped! 

love the pillow and bubblegum jars i saw! did i see krnlmstrd was the reaper on that one of those? he was my victim one year lol


----------



## frogkid11

Dear victim, I just checked the tracking for your reaping and it says the expected delivery date is Tuesday, September 17th  I was so hoping that you would receive it prior to or over the weekend, but it looks like you will need to wait until early next week to see this delivered:









Oh, and in case you are wondering if this message is for you, here's a little hint: a vowel that appears in your forum member name is shared in the spelling of your actual name. Hope this helps narrow down the possibilities!! LOL


----------



## Immortalia

LOL You're mean............................ Cute packaging on your box though! 



frogkid11 said:


> Dear victim,......
> 
> [Oh, and in case you are wondering if this message is for you, here's a little hint: a vowel that appears in your forum member name is shared in the spelling of your actual name. Hope this helps narrow down the possibilities!! LOL


----------



## frogkid11

Immortalia said:


> LOL You're mean............................ Cute packaging on your box though!


mmmmwwwwwuuuuaaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Pumpkin5

Is this gross? I wanted to include something local...and I was going to send pork skins....there is a place that makes homemade ones and they taste NOTHING like prepackaged ones and they are fried in canola oil, so they aren't terrible for you....but what if my Victim is a vegan or doesn't eat pork? I am sending the package three day delievery and these things last for several weeks. What do you think? Should I just skip it?


----------



## witchymom

frogkid11 said:


> Oh, and in case you are wondering if this message is for you, here's a little hint: a vowel that appears in your forum member name is shared in the spelling of your actual name. Hope this helps narrow down the possibilities!! LOL


well i guess that rules me out LOLOL


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Sent out another teaser to my victim today that I am excited about. Is three teasers just really mean lol. Number two on the way. Probably sending number 3 tomorrow. 

Sending a few days away from home at a work training 2.5 hours away. Had to bring my teasers with me to send lol. 
BUT I got to go to some Halloween stores that I would not normally be near and picked up some more items YEAH. 

I also spent more than the $20 but like those before me it was just my personal choice. I love buying for my victim!! My first secret reaper so I probably went alittle over the top


----------



## Paint It Black

frogkid11 said:


> Dear victim, I just checked the tracking for your reaping and it says the expected delivery date is Tuesday, September 17th  I was so hoping that you would receive it prior to or over the weekend, but it looks like you will need to wait until early next week to see this delivered:
> 
> View attachment 170130
> 
> 
> Oh, and in case you are wondering if this message is for you, here's a little hint: a vowel that appears in your forum member name is shared in the spelling of your actual name. Hope this helps narrow down the possibilities!! LOL


Could be me!! I do like your style, frogkid, so I can wait 'til next week.


----------



## frogkid11

Paint It Black said:


> Could be me!! I do like your style, frogkid, so I can wait 'til next week.


it just may be, PIB...but I can't unveil that now


----------



## Bethany

frogkid11 said:


> it just may be, PIB...but I can't unveil that now


Could be me My name is my forum name.


----------



## nhh

I say send them with a note. If they are vegan or pork free, tell them they can pass them on. It's a treat and I'm sure anyone here would appreciate the thought. 

You can always ask Bethene to ask them too. 

P.S. I'm not a huge fan but, would definitely try them. You know, just in case you are sending this to me. Send 'um. 





Pumpkin5 said:


> Is this gross? I wanted to include something local...and I was going to send pork skins....there is a place that makes homemade ones and they taste NOTHING like prepackaged ones and they are fried in canola oil, so they aren't terrible for you....but what if my Victim is a vegan or doesn't eat pork? I am sending the package three day delievery and these things last for several weeks. What do you think? Should I just skip it?


----------



## frogkid11

Bethany said:


> Could be me My name is my forum name.


you are definitely in the running and align to the name hint, Bethany. Keep a close eye out....


----------



## Immortalia

Pumpkin, I personally do not like pork skins....simply because they are the skin of a pig deep-fried <cringe>. However, your victim might LOVE them, so I don't really know how to advise you on this one. It is very sweet of you however to do that, no matter the outcome!!!!!! 

Sugar, your loyalty to your Victim is quite admirable!!!!!!! YAY SUGAR!!!!!!!!

Frogkid, I actually have several letters between my irl name and my avatar name that are the same....Hmmmmmmmm (pssst, are you my Reaper?)

I also went over the $20 "guideline", but I wouldn't have it any other way. I even picked up another small project item last night. The trick is, to find item's that you can purchase for a small amount of money that don't look like much, and then create something beautiful and unique for your victim! I can't wait to get it all finished..... I am concerned that what I bought yesterday is glass though........


----------



## kallie

My profile name just happens to be my real name. Perhaps it's me 

Honestly that was the worst clue ever hehe that could apply to almost anyone



frogkid11 said:


> Dear victim, I just checked the tracking for your reaping and it says the expected delivery date is Tuesday, September 17th  I was so hoping that you would receive it prior to or over the weekend, but it looks like you will need to wait until early next week to see this delivered:
> 
> View attachment 170130
> 
> 
> Oh, and in case you are wondering if this message is for you, here's a little hint: a vowel that appears in your forum member name is shared in the spelling of your actual name. Hope this helps narrow down the possibilities!! LOL


----------



## LadySherry

My name and my forum name are the same so its got to be me. LOL

Reaper btw I am so ready for my box so you don't have to delay any longer worried about if I am ready. Trust me I am ready. Go ahead and send it.


----------



## DeadMonique

Kelloween said:


> nice reaps everyone..Im gettin a little scared ..with things being broken..50 percent of mine is glass..


SAME. HERE. Ahhhhh anticipation! I don't do well with this sort of thing.


----------



## WitchyKitty

frogkid11 said:


> Dear victim, I just checked the tracking for your reaping and it says the expected delivery date is Tuesday, September 17th  I was so hoping that you would receive it prior to or over the weekend, but it looks like you will need to wait until early next week to see this delivered:
> 
> View attachment 170130
> 
> 
> Oh, and in case you are wondering if this message is for you, here's a little hint: a vowel that appears in your forum member name is shared in the spelling of your actual name. Hope this helps narrow down the possibilities!! LOL


I have a vowel that matches my real name!!! Twice, first and last, lol.


----------



## DeadMonique

Kelloween said:


> omg..I just packed up my box..and I can't lift it..Im gonna have to re evaluate..and I said NOTHING heavy this time..I better make sure theres no cat in it because I cant figure out why its so heavy!...grrrrrrrr


BAHAHAHA I thought I heard some scratching and meowing


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Dear victim, I just checked the tracking for your reaping and it says the expected delivery date is Tuesday, September 17th  I was so hoping that you would receive it prior to or over the weekend, but it looks like you will need to wait until early next week to see this delivered:
> 
> View attachment 170130
> 
> 
> Oh, and in case you are wondering if this message is for you, here's a little hint: a vowel that appears in your forum member name is shared in the spelling of your actual name. Hope this helps narrow down the possibilities!! LOL


my real name and my screen name share a vowel


----------



## DeadMonique

Pumpkin5 said:


> Is this gross? I wanted to include something local...and I was going to send pork skins....there is a place that makes homemade ones and they taste NOTHING like prepackaged ones and they are fried in canola oil, so they aren't terrible for you....but what if my Victim is a vegan or doesn't eat pork? I am sending the package three day delievery and these things last for several weeks. What do you think? Should I just skip it?


Not sure... I don't eat that sort of thing and I don't know anyone that does so I would feel pretty guilty if I received that D: it happens to me a lot during the holidays.


----------



## ajbanz

I just received a teaser letter from my reaper. I am soooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin I don't eat them, but my Husband will. I bought a bag one year for Halloween party & put them in a jar labeled Troll Skin.


----------



## booswife02

msgatorslayer said:


> Everything in my gift box is homemade. Recycled and repurposed, extra this and that laying around, and crafting supplies. My biggest expense was the special papers and scrapbooking supplies that I bought for my victims theme. I went over the $20 but, not by much. And half of it I didnt use so it goes into my craft supplies to be reused at a later date.
> 
> I had one piece of wood valued at $10 but I didnt buy it. It was extra from a friends cake stand for her wedding and she told me to keep it. I dont count that at all. It finally came in handy for something, lol.
> 
> If you just look around your house it is easy to find things to re do, One of my projects cost $4 and looks like way more. It depends on what you already have. I spent around the $50 range give or take but I didn't have many of the craft supplies I needed, my biggest purchase was a funkin believe it or not and then the chain on my wreath. I could have stuck to the $20 mark and done pretty good but I wanted to go all out and spoil my victim. I tend to go overboard when im excited. This is why I cant do SR2. I obsess and don't pay attention to other things, haha...actually I did originally stop at the $23 mark and didn't mail my box. The longer I have my box the more projects I think of to do so I just kept adding to it.


----------



## booswife02

NOWHINING said:


> Bubble wrap them baby! By using 3 time the amount!


I am going to pack my glass item in smaller box with bubble wrap and then put it in my big box with my other items. You stand a better chance of it surviving like that. Got the idea from my grandin road package. they always do that..i hope this helps Kell


----------



## booswife02

MissMandy said:


> That is freakin awesome! Talk about personalized


I am loving all of these personalized gifts! Everyone is taking their reaper jobs seriously and that makes me even more excited!! You guys could be really good stalkers!


----------



## booswife02

kallie said:


> That gift sounds beautiful.
> 
> Also, where are y'all finding these awesome husbands?! We've got nothing but duds in KY.


haha...sorry Kallie, my hubby is awesome! he is always bringing me little Halloween gifts through out the season. I got a recee cup pumpkin and spider lights a couple of weeks ago. Then a yankee candle owl with pumpkin tea lights. He usually brings me any kind of Halloween themed magazines he comes across, I am going to hope, spell, pray what ever you want to call it that you get a good hubby!!!


----------



## kallie

Nah, I'll die an old maid lol But I do have a super awesome 8 year old who loves Halloween as much as I do!!



booswife02 said:


> haha...sorry Kallie, my hubby is awesome! he is always bringing me little Halloween gifts through out the season. I got a recee cup pumpkin and spider lights a couple of weeks ago. Then a yankee candle owl with pumpkin tea lights. He usually brings me any kind of Halloween themed magazines he comes across, I am going to hope, spell, pray what ever you want to call it that you get a good hubby!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

I wonder if starting a "singles" thread on this forum wouldn't be such a bad idea. I'm married.. so, it's too late for me to find someone who loves Halloween as much as I do but, wouldn't it be fun to see a few people end up becoming a couple after meeting on here? Just a thought


----------



## sikntwizted

I just got a 3rd teaser! An orange and black camo dog collar. My golden retriever loves it! My reaper is going above and beyond. However. In a tragic twist. My reaper has left their address on it. I don't have a name, but I did some stalking of my own. Nope, still haven't figured it out. In an unrelated twist to my victim. If you attempt to look me up by my address, you will not find my house. I spoke to Google maps. They will put you a mile off. Goes for Google earth as well. This restriction will be lifted after.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Gosh you guys are "stalkers EXTRAORDINAIRE"! It would never even occur to me to google map someone's address. I am so behind the times!


----------



## sikntwizted

Pumpkin5 said:


> Gosh you guys are "stalkers EXTRAORDINAIRE"! It would never even occur to me to google map someone's address. I am so behind the times!


Whatever freaks people out the most. Lol.


----------



## MissMandy

I WAS REAPED! I am one happy ghoul right now 









My reaper made these cool food labels for my parties  And I just love how the picture fits perfectly with the harvest theme!









An awesome potion bottle to add to my collection!









And another potion bottle! I love how realistic they look 









Bat cookie cutters because I do love to bake!


----------



## MissMandy

Wicked awesome coffee mug! I absolutely love it 









Some gourds for my harvest theme!









An adorable handmade vase with autumn flowers. I love this!









And some glow sticks like I wished for 









Orange mini lights because a ghoul can never have enough!









Starburst candy corn?! What the what?!


----------



## MissMandy

Beautiful jarred candles! I'm pretty sure my reaper made them too! These are just so gorgeous!









Ok, this is pretty dang cool right here. My reaper stalked me VERY well. Totally snooped around my Pinterest and saw I had something like this pinned, but my reaper did a much better job! These are for utencils for parties  And dear reper, how did you know that sunflowers are my favorite flower?! Creepy  









Beautifully wrapped package with a note saying to open it last.









And it is an awesome little handmade book! 









This is the inside. I adore this


----------



## MissMandy

And here's the entire haul. I was totally spoiled! A few things I didn't take individual pix of are those awesome dish towels! Owls and witches....2 of my favorite things  A couple of those adorable fuzzy owls that I've been DYING to get! Some autumn ribbon, little autumn leaves to sprinkle on a table, some burlap and a rubber gater! LOL I'm assuming it's because my reaper is from Florida. 









Oh dear, sweet reaper. I love everything SO much! The handmade gifts I especially adore  You did a wonderfully spooktacular job! I'm still trying to figure out who you are! LOL


----------



## ALKONOST

WOW! You got a ton of very cool gifts! I especially love those towels and the mug.. and the candles... oh, and the.....


----------



## MissMandy

Forgot this pic! I LOVE this! Handmade crystal ball


----------



## Pumpkin5

What an AMAZING REAP Miss Mandy!!! Awesome gifts and so many lovely things! WOW!


----------



## witchymom

SWEET REAP! lucky lucky girl!


----------



## Saki.Girl

very nice love the reap mandy you got some great things


----------



## Immortalia

Mandy, those are beautiful!!! Great job to whomever is your Reaper!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

I sure did! I've already displayed those wonderful potion bottles, owls, and crystal ball with all my other witchy things


----------



## frogkid11

what an enormous haul, MissMandy. You are indeed one lucky lady! Fantastic job, mysterious Floridian reaper.


----------



## Hollows Eva

soooo great! I love the homemade crystal ball too!


----------



## kallie

There was a singles thread in the off-topic section a couple years ago, but it was shut down. I never participated in it and I don't know why it was shut down. It would be cool to do that again, though even just to make some new friends in a different way than just our general Halloween way



ALKONOST said:


> I wonder if starting a "singles" thread on this forum wouldn't be such a bad idea. I'm married.. so, it's too late for me to find someone who loves Halloween as much as I do but, wouldn't it be fun to see a few people end up becoming a couple after meeting on here? Just a thought


----------



## kallie

I love that your personal Halloween decor is photo-bombing all of your reapers pics!!!




MissMandy said:


> Beautiful jarred candles! I'm pretty sure my reaper made them too! These are just so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is pretty dang cool right here. My reaper stalked me VERY well. Totally snooped around my Pinterest and saw I had something like this pinned, but my reaper did a much better job! These are for utencils for parties  And dear reper, how did you know that sunflowers are my favorite flower?! Creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully wrapped package with a note saying to open it last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is an awesome little handmade book!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside. I adore this


----------



## MissMandy

And my reaper is..........drum roll please.........................BETHANY!  She is such a sneaky little devil  Going on this past month, through all the shenanigans as if she's not my reaper! LOL What a blast this has been. I know I've said it a dozen times already, but thank you, thank you, thank you! You did a fantastic job, Bethany


----------



## djkeebz

Opening the box....

All teh goodies! Georgia loved it all as well! She is currently letting the cats eat the severed fingers!

The Zombie Blood looks awesome! I love it!

Thank you so much! I love everything and it will work perfect into my design! If my reverse stalking is correct, I believe my Reaper was a cat of the scared variety from the MI area!


----------



## ALKONOST

Awesome reap DJKEEBZ! Your "cat of the scared variety" reaper did a fantastic job! The zombie blood is so kewl!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

that zombie blood is GROSS -I LIKE IT!


----------



## MissMandy

I agree, that zombie blood is awesome! Great haul


----------



## Saki.Girl

Omg such great stuff everyone love it


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> And my reaper is..........drum roll please.........................BETHANY!  She is such a sneaky little devil  Going on this past month, through all the shenanigans as if she's not my reaper! LOL What a blast this has been. I know I've said it a dozen times already, but thank you, thank you, thank you! You did a fantastic job, Bethany


You are VERY WELCOME MISS MANDY. I was perplexed at first what to do for you with just looking at your list of likes. Then I peeked into your pinterest boards and watched what you commented on. Let me just tell you, I was stalled and then you said how much you liked my potion bottles I'd recenetly made. YAY! I did make the candles, well they were just plain glass candles when I started. THey were the first things I did. I wanted to give you LOTS not just a couple things. Besides the crafting gives me something to do. I am going to make myself a floral arrangement & I will be stealing the ideas for the cans for silverware & clothes pins for labeling the dishes, going to use that skull paper your Skutterfly was in to wrap my cans. If I had a way, I would have laminated the cards and sent you a grease pencil or dry erase markers. 
Hope the stuff becomes part of your decorations each year.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I am SOOOOOOO glad that everything made it there okay! I thought you might enjoy the zombie blood. You wouldn't believe how hard it is to come across that stuff.  Hope you guys enjoy everything.  It was fun being your reaper! Awesome stalking skills by the way. Haha.


djkeebz said:


> Opening the box....
> 
> All teh goodies! Georgia loved it all as well! She is currently letting the cats eat the severed fingers!
> 
> The Zombie Blood looks awesome! I love it!
> 
> Thank you so much! I love everything and it will work perfect into my design! If my reverse stalking is correct, I believe my Reaper was a cat of the scared variety from the MI area!


----------



## bl00d

My Secret reaper got me today!!! Thank you for all of the awesome stuff and the letter for the build up!!! Very well done SR!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Also, A little something I thought would be neat. On the label, the specimen number is actually my area code. A little piece of Michigan for you!


----------



## Hollows Eva

I want to know how you did the potion bottles Bethany! Maybe not inhere, but are they in one of the craft treads ( i get lost, link me up )


----------



## Hollows Eva

oooooh bl00d!!! What a fab reap. So dark and sinister, in all the right ways .


----------



## ScaredyKat

Bethany all your stuff is awesome! Beautiful stuff MissMandy. Now where the heck is mine?!?!


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps bl00d & djkeebz! I LOVE that there was a lot of body parts & tools involved in these two reaps. I'm going to have to keep my eyes out for some of the tools!! Perfect for my Butcher's shop!

Super job ScaredyKat & Whoever reaped bl00d!!

Thank you. Can you believe I could come up with that stuff?!


----------



## ALKONOST

Blood... great reap! Very cool stuff and those framed pics are awesome!


----------



## Bethany

OK, ELH Where are the pictures of your reap. We've been waiting a week to see them. 
COME ON. Post 'em already!!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, got some cool stuff there, bl00d!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

QUICK QUESTION 

how is everyone finding their victim's Pinterest page???


----------



## WitchyKitty

Miss Mandy, bl00d and djkeebz...AWESOME reaps! You guys had really terrific reapers! I can't believe all the cool stuff everyone is getting this year...good job to everyone, so far!! I'm trying sooo hard to be calm and patient for my own reap, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> QUICK QUESTION
> 
> how is everyone finding their victim's Pinterest page???


They have it attached to their signature below their posts, or it's in their likes/dislikes list!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

*I Was Teased Today!*

I was teased today! I am definitely doing teasers next year!


----------



## ScaredyKat

The mail hasn't came here yet today. It's a few hours later than usual. I'm hoping it's because the mailman is staring at a super awesome box. Lol.


WitchyKitty said:


> Miss Mandy, bl00d and djkeebz...AWESOME reaps! You guys had really terrific reapers! I can't believe all the cool stuff everyone is getting this year...good job to everyone, so far!! I'm trying sooo hard to be calm and patient for my own reap, lol.


----------



## Immortalia

Bl00d, AWESOME REAP!!!!

Bethany, leave the poor girl alone, she's having fun at that craft's fair!  LOL No really, ELH, where are the pics? We're Dyin here!

I also want to know about Pinterest, I have so many people talking about it, but I've never used it.... I finally got all of my photos off of my phone yesterday so I at least plan on making an album in here tonight of past stuff.


----------



## ALKONOST

Immortalia said:


> Bl00d, AWESOME REAP!!!!
> 
> Bethany, leave the poor girl alone, she's having fun at that craft's fair!  LOL No really, ELH, where are the pics? We're Dyin here!
> 
> I also want to know about Pinterest, I have so many people talking about it, but I've never used it.... I finally got all of my photos off of my phone yesterday so I at least plan on making an album in here tonight of past stuff.




I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't really know what pinterest is. It looks fun but, when I think I'm gonna look into it... I get distracted with something else


----------



## ALKONOST

like right now


----------



## Miss Erie

ALKONOST said:


> like right now


Do it, do it, do it  I'm a Pinterest enabler LOL! I don't do any other social media, but I find Pinterest fun and highly addictive. Plus it's super easy. But fair warning, I do get lost there for hours. I'm also easily distracted so that doesn't help. Hey, look, something shiny!!! Haha. Alkonost, there are LOTS of pugs 
Lots and lots of pugs!


----------



## Bethany

Pinterest is a way to organize stuff you want to keep track of that you find on the internet. You have Albums. You can upload your own photos of stuff too.
You can check it out and not have boards, however, I believe you have to have an account. If you want to just check it out here is my link. http://www.pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/boards/ You can also have private boards that no one can see if you set it up that way or that only certain people you invite to see it can. I have one for our house hunt and only share it with family & close friends.


----------



## ALKONOST

Woo hoo! I love lotsa pugs! Thanks for the info and link Bethany.. and thanks Miss Erie for being the perfect enabler. If I get addicted.. I'll know who to blame!


----------



## DebBDeb

*Awesome!*

My Dear Secret Reaper,

I wish to forgo my gift and just have you send me spooky letters until you've reached the $20.00 Reaper limit and then I'll fund the rest! 

Love, 
Your ever so lucky Victim

Ps. I LOVE STEVEN KING! The sequel to The Shining is coming out 9/24!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Pumpkin5 said:


> Is this gross? I wanted to include something local...and I was going to send pork skins....there is a place that makes homemade ones and they taste NOTHING like prepackaged ones and they are fried in canola oil, so they aren't terrible for you....but what if my Victim is a vegan or doesn't eat pork? I am sending the package three day delievery and these things last for several weeks. What do you think? Should I just skip it?


Love pork skins, add a little franks red hot sauce, yummmo. No don't skip, wait skip it and send them to me


----------



## im the goddess

I had several pages to catch up on. Great reaps and teasers everyone. Lots of great things given and received.


----------



## Kelloween

MissMandy said:


> Beautiful jarred candles! I'm pretty sure my reaper made them too! These are just so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is pretty dang cool right here. My reaper stalked me VERY well. Totally snooped around my Pinterest and saw I had something like this pinned, but my reaper did a much better job! These are for utencils for parties  And dear reper, how did you know that sunflowers are my favorite flower?! Creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully wrapped package with a note saying to open it last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is an awesome little handmade book!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside. I adore this


great reap! and great pictures!!


----------



## Kelloween

I still have not sent mine..Im gonna be last reaper and last victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> I still have not sent mine..Im gonna be last reaper and last victim!


oh no you got a teaser gift so you can not be last now lol


----------



## Kelloween

well, thats true..lol..I was so sleepy from being up 2 days, I didnt want to lug 2 secret reaper boxes, and 3 other large boxes to the post office..so tomorrow, I will MAKE myself do it!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

OMG, Miss Mandy, bl00d and djkeebz, great reaps. That’s some awesome stuff you got.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kelloween said:


> I still have not sent mine..Im gonna be last reaper and last victim!


that's just fine, Kell...i won't be back from Europe til Sept 23...plenty of time. Mwahahahahahahha!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Y'all DO realize that you are setting the bar WAAAY too high for future reaps,right???


----------



## "i got a rock!"

MissMandy said:


> And my reaper is..........drum roll please.........................BETHANY!  She is such a sneaky little devil  Going on this past month, through all the shenanigans as if she's not my reaper! LOL What a blast this has been. I know I've said it a dozen times already, but thank you, thank you, thank you! You did a fantastic job, Bethany



Wait! What! Bethany is your reaper; mark her off my Floridian reaper list. Aauugh!  Reaper show yourself. IshWitch is it you


----------



## MissMandy

Don't worry, there are plenty of Floridians left! I should know, I pm'd half of them trying to figure out my victim


----------



## booswife02

ALKONOST said:


> I wonder if starting a "singles" thread on this forum wouldn't be such a bad idea. I'm married.. so, it's too late for me to find someone who loves Halloween as much as I do but, wouldn't it be fun to see a few people end up becoming a couple after meeting on here? Just a thought


Kallie, you're up. Start a thread for singles  Im married but think its a great idea


----------



## booswife02

Starburst candy corn?! say what?!


----------



## booswife02

bl00d said:


> My Secret reaper got me today!!! Thank you for all of the awesome stuff and the letter for the build up!!! Very well done SR!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 170215
> 
> View attachment 170216
> 
> View attachment 170218
> 
> View attachment 170219
> 
> View attachment 170220
> 
> View attachment 170221


I am super loving those pvc candles. I am getting ready to make some and hope mine turn out that good, great stuff!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

MissMandy said:


> Don't worry, there are plenty of Floridians left! I should know, I pm'd half of them trying to figure out my victim


Yep, yep. Sure did.


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> Don't worry, there are plenty of Floridians left! I should know, I pm'd half of them trying to figure out my victim


Trying to figure out your victim? You didn't PM me.


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> Trying to figure out your victim? You didn't PM me.


I mean my reaper  It's hot, I can't think straight lol. I thought swamp azz season was over  I was actually going to pm you after posting the pix. After you had your little helper pm me too lol


----------



## witchy poo

My victim should get their box Monday, hope you like it. I have not heard a peep from my reaper but waiting patiently, NOT.


----------



## kallie

I saw those online, somewhere recently and I said to my mom "they always be messin' with the classics!" lol



booswife02 said:


> Starburst candy corn?! say what?!


----------



## booswife02

witchy poo said:


> My victim should get their box Monday, hope you like it. I have not heard a peep from my reaper but waiting patiently, NOT.


me to witchy poo. I will be patient though, good things come to those who wait


----------



## Bethany

MissMandy said:


> I mean my reaper  It's hot, I can't think straight lol. I thought swamp azz season was over  I was actually going to pm you after posting the pix. After you had your little helper pm me too lol


LMAO Saki was the 3rd person that was online that I PM'd to send you a message.


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> Don't worry, there are plenty of Floridians left! I should know, I pm'd half of them trying to figure out my victim


haha that's why I got that pm.  I wish I could claim that reap Miss Mandy, it's awesome. Super cool packages everyone is getting, my poor victim has to wait till probably the deadline for me to get my package out.


----------



## AsH-1031

I just wanted to say that I was reaper'ed this afternoon! I promise pictures will be posted soon. Thank you SO VERY VERY MUCH my wonderful reaper! I loved everything that you thoughtfully chose and crafted for me. As soon as I can get home and get the photos to my laptop I'll post it here but I had to just jump on here to thank my amazing reaper.


----------



## kallie

Are any of you Halloweeners morning birds?! It seems everything picks up at night and I'm totally not a night person. My eye lids are droopin'!


----------



## Bethany

kallie said:


> Are any of you Halloweeners morning birds?! It seems everything picks up at night and I'm totally not a night person. My eye lids are droopin'!


I am usually here morning, noon & night. LOL not tomorrow though. Or Saturday.


----------



## frogkid11

OH WOW!! I got another teaser card in the mail today from my awesome Reaper. I'm not trying to be sexist with this comment, but I'm guessing my SR is of female persuasion - the handwriting is WAY too neat & clear to be a fellow dude - LOL. Thanks so much for the funny card, reaper!! To quote McDonald's.... "I'm Lovin' It"

Back of card with a message and stickers:








Front of card (so love the humor):








Inside of card:


----------



## frogkid11

kallie said:


> Are any of you Halloweeners morning birds?! It seems everything picks up at night and I'm totally not a night person. My eye lids are droopin'!


LOL - I think hallorenescene has us ALL beat because I see her post at all hours of the day and night ( don't take that the wrong way when you read this, hallorenescene) - don't try to keep up with her, just awaken to a whole world of suprises with all the new posts and threads to read.


----------



## Jezebelle

I was reaped the absolute most perfect reap ever!!!!!! I have tons of photos I took and I basically screamed every time I opened something!! 



My phone is going to die so ill post my pics of the presents opened shortly!


----------



## Bethany

Don't leave us hangin'!!


----------



## Jezebelle

So first, I loved the darling stickers & ribbons! I'm recycling them to use on hair clips! 

Upon opening there was a beautiful bouquet of black roses with purple sprays. It's handmade and awesome! It's going on my car dashboard so I can see it every day!








One darling little package was this pink skull necklace! My dear reaper knew my love of pink sparkly. I put it on immediately!!








Next a cute little box revealed BLACK PHOENIX perfume oil in Fallen!!!!!! I was just floored, so perfect & my reaper must have been following my posts! It smells heavenly & I'm taking it on my vacation tomorrow!!









Ok, phone is dying, to be continued!!!!!!! MissErie, you are the BEST!!

Lol I was just reading a post by my friend SakiGirl while tying to type super fast before my beeping iPhone died!!! Lol


----------



## frogkid11

Those are some awesome gifts, Jezebelle. Saki, you did a beautiful job with the wrapping and trims on all of those presents - love the various ribbons and those bones tied up together - totally cool !


----------



## hallorenescene

missmandy, just so you know, the note was just for the letter.

missmandy, nice reap. the crystal ball was my fave. I did like it all
djkee, you got reaped well. looks like you had an adorable Halloween buddy to share it with
blood, it does a body good to see all those extra parts. nice reap
so Katarina, from the note, the red rose must not be in one piece when it arrives or you don't get reaped. so was the red rose in one piece? did any leaves fall off or was it crushed? I am reading that right? right?
debbdeb, awesome. all the notes are so thoughtful.
pumpkin5, I love pork rinds. and if they are home made, well, I've never had them, but bet they are even better.
frogkid, I love your tease letter, and you sound like my daughter, geesh mom, don't you ever sleep. hey, wait a minute, if you see me post all hours, doesn't that mean you are up all hours, or how do you see it?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jezebelle said:


> So first, I loved the darling stickers & ribbons! I'm recycling them to use on hair clips!
> 
> Upon opening there was a beautiful bouquet of black roses with purple sprays. It's handmade and awesome! It's going on my car dashboard so I can see it every day!
> 
> View attachment 170339
> 
> One darling little package was this pink skull necklace! My dear reaper knew my love of pink sparkly. I put it on immediately!!
> View attachment 170334
> 
> 
> Next a cute little box revealed BLACK PHOENIX perfume oil in Fallen!!!!!! I was just floored, so perfect & my reaper must have been following my posts! It smells heavenly & I'm taking it on my vacation tomorrow!!
> 
> View attachment 170341
> 
> 
> Ok, phone is dying, to be continued!!!!!!! SakiGirl you are the BEST!!


Um great gifts for sure but they are not from me I had ELH erin lol
Unless there is another saki.girl on here lol


----------



## Kelloween

I got lost somewhere, Saki had 2 victims? lol..I need to sleep sometime..Bethany is another all nighter..I see her..lol


----------



## Kelloween

lol Saki, maybe they did like me..I reused the box you sent mine in and am sending it to my victim..wow, this could be really confusing!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> I got lost somewhere, Saki had 2 victims? lol..I need to sleep sometime..Bethany is another all nighter..I see her..lol


Lol I had to read it twice lol nope only one victim this time around lol


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, missmandy, and the pm I got said not to tell you who it was. but I see when I got off work and caught up, you already knew. so I guess I relayed the message late. guess I should be on the forum more. lol that one is for frogkid 
jezebelle, nice reap. saki, that is totally an unexpected reap coming from you. I expected some cool home made gifts. I love the perfume and the pink necklace. was the necklace hexed, it seems, um, wrong side up. saki, you were making voodoo dolls. what did you do!! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> lol Saki, maybe they did like me..I reused the box you sent mine in and am sending it to my victim..wow, this could be really confusing!


Oh maybe lol that would throw someone off for sure lol.


----------



## Bethany

We're still waiting to see the 2 boxes of stuff ELH got from Saki. 
Hallor, sorry I didn't know you were at work. I just saw who had green lights on by there name and tried. LOL
I actually sent one to her myself too! LMAO Told her I heard from her reaper said don't post the note but post the gifts.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, I got late for work and didn't sign out. so I was probably still on. I was idle, right?
oh, Bethany, that was clever. lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

swe3e333333wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwtfrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrde


----------



## WitchyKitty

^^ Sorry...my cat, Ziva, wanted to say hello, I suppose...


----------



## The Red Hallows

booswife02 said:


> Kallie, you're up. Start a thread for singles  Im married but think its a great idea


I have no idea why, but I read this as "Start a thread for sHingles." I was like....ummmm, wrong forum. Lol.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Awesome reapings so far!! Love going through all the pics!


----------



## ALKONOST

hahaha Witchy!! Looks like your cat was saying "sweet ride"!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

My head is still spinning from the last couple of pages about a Saki or no Saki reaping  lol


----------



## ALKONOST

But, whoever it was.. Jezebelle, you got some awesome stuff! I'd love to know what that perfume oil smelled like!


----------



## WitchyKitty

ALKONOST said:


> hahaha Witchy!! Looks like your cat was saying "sweet ride"!!!!


Hahaha! I didn't notice that! It does look like that! 
...good thing there was no profanity hidden in there!!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha! I didn't notice that! It does look like that!
> ...good thing there was no profanity hidden in there!!


LMAO! Ya might need to keep an on her from here on out  I'd worry if you start seeing posts that have your name on them but, you swear you didn't post them


----------



## Jezebelle

My MissErie reap continued, now that I can type on my iPad!!

















I received two darling bags of sweets, including a tin of death mints! She must know of my sweet tooth!! 









One gift was in this great bat bag, I'm using it for my embroidery floss now! Really love the bats!!









Then, as she is a fellow Home Goods haunter, she bought me this amazing hanging lantern that my stores didn't have! It is perfect for my medical curiosity interests!!!









The first things I pulled out of my box were these, 2great flocked velvet candelabra light strings!! They are perfect for my RV and will look so elegant!! I danced around the house waving them saying I've been reaped and my husband thought I was nuts. Well, he knows that. 

Lastly, the most special item:









In another thread, there was a discussion of your past Halloween costumes. I shared about my mom's creative take on a broom when I was little. MissErie PM'd me asking for a pic, which I sent. In turn she made it into this!!! I love it! My mom loves it, definitely sums up her years of eclectic one of a kind costumes growing up.

Secret Reaper, thank you so much for your thoughtfulness and your fun in sending me my teaser card and box. It was so sweet, and really makes me grateful for insightful individuals like you. Your reaper note is on my fridge, huge thanks to all you did!!!


----------



## Miss Erie

YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY! So happy you liked everything Jezebelle  I had SO much fun being your Reaper. You like a lot of the same things as I do so it was like shopping for myself LOL! I was stalking you pretty hard and I freaked when I read you were going on a trip. I thought you'd already left. So happy it got to you in time. And honestly, the photo thing wasn't planned at all. But when you sent it, it was too fun to pass up. I still love how amazing that costume is, your mom did an incredible job!


----------



## bl00d

Totally awesome reap I was soooo impressed, and thankful!!! Few weeks ago I got a letter in the mail, inside it was another letter w/ eye balls portaits cut out in it and cut up text saying "we are watching you!!!" and a bracelet inside. At first I thought it was from my crazy ex who I have a restraining order on. I was about to call the police haha until I saw written in pen "love your S.R.' lololol!!!

In the box today they said this was their first reap. I have to give them major kudos for the job well done, and the gifts they gave me


----------



## Miss Erie

bl00d said:


> Totally awesome reap I was soooo impressed, and thankful!!! Few weeks ago I got a letter in the mail, inside it was another letter w/ eye balls portaits cut out in it and cut up text saying "we are watching you!!!" and a bracelet inside. At first I thought it was from my crazy ex who I have a restraining order on. I was about to call the police haha until I saw written in pen "love your S.R.' lololol!!!
> 
> In the box today they said this was their first reap. I have to give them major kudos for the job well done, and the gifts they gave me


LOL, so happy it was from your Reaper and NOT your ex!


----------



## NOWHINING

great gifts guys!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Friday the 13 Wounder how many will get reaped today


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

WOW I had a ton to catch up on this morning! Awesome reaps everyone!! The reapers this year are taking it to a whole new level! 

bl00d- Your gifts are great!! Super creepy I love it!
Miss Mandy- I just love those owl towels! 
Jezebelle- that personalized picture is great! It's always nice to have something to remember our past halloweens!


----------



## Immortalia

"swe3e333333wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwtfrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrde "


Witchkitty, 

LOL That is TOO cute! So I see your kitty has mad typing skills.....


----------



## creeperguardian

dear reaper plz reap me im in need lol


----------



## Immortalia

AWESOME REAP Jezebelle!!! I love that lantern, and what a wonderfully personal gift with that picture of you as a child! We truly have a "community" here, and I have to say that this is my little "escape" from the insanity of my everyday life, into the sanity that is HalloweenForum.com!

Hmmmmm, so I still have some work to do on my gifts (I'll probably not get my box out until the deadline)......

To tease or not to tease.........THAT! is the question.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Here's my second teaser!! I just LOVE this piece  My reaper is truly amazing!


----------



## Immortalia

I only have 3 words......I LOVE IT!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the jar dead girl


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, the dog with a blog started out this way. and I thought it said sweet fur ride. and I thought you were having a melt down.
dead girl, that is very cute. now i'm sure I know who your reaper is. that is awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene

jezebelle, that was a great reaping. my fave of yours was the broom costume picture. what a cute costume idea your mom had, and what a wonderful gift.
immortalia, tease, that is my opinion
I hope my gift arrives today


----------



## Araniella

Oh. Wow!! I love love this! How sweet!





Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Here's my second teaser!! I just LOVE this piece  My reaper is truly amazing!
> 
> View attachment 170431
> View attachment 170432
> View attachment 170433


----------



## offmymeds

just checked tracking, victim to receive package today, by the end of day!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Awesome reaps everyone!!!


I hope I get reaped today! Would love a Friday the 13th treat!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I LOVE that skeleton globe! I find it sooo sweet, them holding each other and all. Now I want to make my own!


----------



## JamesButabi

My first secret reaper. After seeing all of these I had to go out and step up my game yesterday! lol


----------



## hallorenescene

so I just checked my tracking number, and my gift won't make it today. according to the record, it's only made it 2 hours away. oh well, I was hoping.


----------



## LadySherry

The package that I sent on Tuesday is still in my state. Dang usps you are slow.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah lady sherry, my package is still in my state, only 2 hours away from me


----------



## WitchyKitty

Has your tracking been updated recently? Does it say it's still in your states as of this current time?


----------



## Immortalia

Okay, so I am REALLY frustrated.... I just finished a last minute project and it turned out beautiful, but I obviously used the wrong kind of paint because it is flaking back off. GRRRRRR What is the best paint to use on glass?


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Immortalia said:


> Okay, so I am REALLY frustrated.... I just finished a last minute project and it turned out beautiful, but I obviously used the wrong kind of paint because it is flaking back off. GRRRRRR What is the best paint to use on glass?


I know how frustrating this is! I had the same thing happen... But they make specific glass paint in little bottles like the acrylic or latex paint and they sell it at michaels. Look back in the area where they have all of the glass vases and bottles and what not. I've gotten it and used it on wine glasses I've painted and it worked awesome! The weird thing is though, I tried using the glass paint on things other than glass and it will peel off of those, go figure lol


----------



## LadySherry

My tracking updated this am and is still in my state I guess its going to spend the weekend traveling to my victim.


----------



## Immortalia

Dead Girl, Thank you so much! I'll hit up AC Moore when I run some errands later today and get some.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Immortalia said:


> Okay, so I am REALLY frustrated.... I just finished a last minute project and it turned out beautiful, but I obviously used the wrong kind of paint because it is flaking back off. GRRRRRR What is the best paint to use on glass?


I had to deal with this some on my project. Michaels sells paint pens and paints that you can bake on in the oven.


----------



## The Red Hallows

I usually never give hints or confirm my reaper status until Halloween, but somebody in one of the original 13 colonies has a package coming their way.


----------



## Minshe

me--has to be me....my "colony" is very original! I mailed my package Wed. with USPS and it is getting there today---all the way across the country! I use to live in the state it is going to and it going out to it's destination from a station in the very town I lived in.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I am revealing myself in my last Reaper package.... It has been killing me to send teasers and not say anything.....so....


----------



## MummyOf5

Pumpkin5 said:


> All very cool gifts....but I want the box!!!


Just like any kid, give them something awesome, and they play with the box! LOL


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Teaser three on the way


----------



## creeperguardian

could it be me.


----------



## Immortalia

I am SO excited about the project that I've been working on for days now.... It's taking every shred of self-control I have to NOT post pics of here for fear that I might give away who my victim is.


----------



## JamesButabi

AHH I got reaped! Made my day!


----------



## bethene

Oh, what a fantastic letter,,, am once again impressed by the creativity on this forum,,,


----------



## MissMandy

Hey, I didn't know we had another New Englander in SR! Cool  

Everyone is getting some awesome reaps and teases!


----------



## moony_1

Eeeee! I got a teaser in the mail!!! I'm at the park now but I'll post a pic when I get home! I want to apologize to my reaper-seems it was posted a whole ago but our mail is very bad. They have carrier for our route so we've been lucky to get mail once every two or three weeks  so my apologies if you've been waiting with baited breathe for a response but you can blame Canada post  exciting! I've never received a teaser! And ooooh! It's got me curious!!! 
Thanks reaper!


----------



## Saki.Girl

great teasers for sure. hope to see some reap pics today 
even better if it was me posting them haha


----------



## ALKONOST

More fabulous reaps!! It's getting hard to keep track of them there's so many.. but, they're all awesome!


----------



## sikntwizted

Every year it's getting bigger and bigger. Who said there's a $20 limit?? Lol. Halloweenforum.com. The only place where stalking is not only legal, but encouraged, and being a victim is a good thing!


----------



## DeadMonique

Well... Just checked my tracking and my package is somewhere up north when my victim is south... WTF


----------



## Kelloween

DeadMonique said:


> Well... Just checked my tracking and my package is somewhere up north when my victim is south... WTF


I dont know whats up with the mail...I live right over the Texas border...I sent a box to Texas for ebay..took it 12 days to get there, the lady was raising he77 with me..I told her it was not me..it was the MAIL!


----------



## Miss Erie

Kelloween said:


> I dont know whats up with the mail...I live right over the Texas border...I sent a box to Texas for ebay..took it 12 days to get there, the lady was raising he77 with me..I told her it was not me..it was the MAIL!


My mail here in So Cal has been terrible. We didn't even get mail two days ago. Last night it came at 9:00 pm!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

I just thought about something. Some parts of the mail sorting is automaticlly. Di you think because we plaster lots of halloween decorations on our boxes that the might sometimes get send in the wrong direction by accident?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Pics we need pics someone get reaped its Friday the 13


----------



## beautifulnightmare

WitchyKitty said:


> They have it attached to their signature below their posts, or it's in their likes/dislikes list!


I have also did a search using my victim's real name and/or username searching for pinners. I have come up lucky and found my vicitm's facebook too!


----------



## The Red Hallows

beautifulnightmare said:


> I have also did a search using my victim's real name and/or username searching for pinners. I have come up lucky and found my vicitm's facebook too!


Stalking much? Only with good, reaping love, though, of course.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

but of course! I only want to make my victim very happy!


----------



## Saki.Girl

beautifulnightmare said:


> I have also did a search using my victim's real name and/or username searching for pinners. I have come up lucky and found my vicitm's facebook too!


LOL dang girl you are a great stalker LOL


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Have not heard anything from my reaper.... Ready to attack anytime my door bell rings! Lol! Secret reaper where are you


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Pumpkin5 said:


> Not sure how everyone else is doing it, but I buy things super cheap when they go on sale after Halloween and I just hoard them...that's right...I admit it...I am a hoarder.... I did make a few things for my Victim, but most of my stuff is just incredibly great sale items.


This is my first time doing this, so I suppose I'll probably get in the same habits myself for next year.  I did pick up quite a few things for my victim, plus one item is homemade. I was just asking because a lot of the things people are sending look really awesome. We must have a lot of crafty, talented people in this group.


----------



## Kelloween

no pictures yet today?


----------



## witchymom

my victims was delivered this afternoon..........


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I have been reaped most gloriously! Thank you sooooooo much MSGatorSlayer! I have received a bounty of Halloween goodness that deserves to be shared with all. 
First we have a homemade Ouija board on a beautiful slab of wood. With it are my new book of shadows and book of poisons;





Looking further into my box, I pulled out these wonderful display bell jars with a nested raven and a snake curled on a branch. With it are my rat and little witch doll that looks to be old. Not to be missed is the fairy skeleton;




Oh, but it does not end there. A beautifully prepared voodoo magic box with proper ingredients inside. My Salt, thyme and sage, pins and blood. My candle and even a chicken; (notice how the witch got herself into another picture)





The pièce de résistance – my kilt wearing cake baking voodoo doll! 



Everything fits so well with what I have been building witch/voodoo/oddities wise. Thank you again msgatorslayer!


----------



## witchymom

awesome reap!!!!!! 



BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped most gloriously! Thank you sooooooo much MSGatorSlayer! I have received a bounty of Halloween goodness that deserves to be shared with all.
> First we have a homemade Ouija board on a beautiful slab of wood. With it are my new book of shadows and book of poisons;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking further into my box, I pulled out these wonderful display bell jars with a nested raven and a snake curled on a branch. With it are my rat and little witch doll that looks to be old. Not to be missed is the fairy skeleton;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but it does not end there. A beautifully prepared voodoo magic box with proper ingredients inside. My Salt, thyme and sage, pins and blood. My candle and even a chicken; (notice how the witch got herself into another picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pièce de résistance – my kilt wearing cake baking voodoo doll!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fits so well with what I have been building witch/voodoo/oddities wise. Thank you again msgatorslayer!


----------



## bethene

Oh, how awesome are those gifts??!!!!! the kilt wearing skelly cracked me up!! Too too funny! Great job msgaterslayer


----------



## ondeko

JamesButabi said:


> My first secret reaper. After seeing all of these I had to go out and step up my game yesterday! lol


Not my first secret reaper and I feel a need to step up my game, too. LOL


----------



## Kelloween

great great reap msgator! Im already getting nervous feeling like I was not up to par this time


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow, that reap is awesome Br1mston, love the books and that voodoo magic box is killer. The lil' witch is cute too.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome reap! the kilt wearing doll cracked me up! Love all the magic stuff!


----------



## The Red Hallows

ondeko said:


> Not my first secret reaper and I feel a need to step up my game, too. LOL


Heck, just with some of the teasers, I felt it.


----------



## ondeko

Helena Handbasket said:


> This is my first time doing this, so I suppose I'll probably get in the same habits myself for next year.  I did pick up quite a few things for my victim, plus one item is homemade. I was just asking because a lot of the things people are sending look really awesome. We must have a lot of crafty, talented people in this group.


Helena--At least a couple of us do art for hire on a part time basis, so yes, we're a crafty bunch. those of us who are SR veterans have developed the habit of getting weird stuff we might be able to use for a victim starting on Nov 1st and then keep looking throughout the year. I got the some of the stuff I'm sending my victim last November, some of it last week, and I'm hoping the home made pieces impress him/her as much as they impressed my wife [she *has* to say nice stuff--I know where she sleeps and I have a box of rubber cockroaches]. You can also dig through the tutorial threads for how-to instructions for all kinds of DIY stuff on the cheap.


----------



## MissMandy

Lmao at the doll! Omg that was too funny. Fantastic reap altogether! 

My victim received her box today, but haven't heard anything yet. Oooooo this makes me nervous!


----------



## witchymom

ditto

and if it was for me, it never came LOL


----------



## im the goddess

I have seen many men with hand writing much nicer than mine, and I'm of the female persuasion, LOL. Love the card. Oh wait, that hand writing looks very familiar. Could it be? Why yes, it is my hand writing! Muwahahaha! And see, case in point, my husband's handwriting on the FedEx label is much nicer than mine.



frogkid11 said:


> OH WOW!! I got another teaser card in the mail today from my awesome Reaper. I'm not trying to be sexist with this comment, but I'm guessing my SR is of female persuasion - the handwriting is WAY too neat & clear to be a fellow dude - LOL. Thanks so much for the funny card, reaper!! To quote McDonald's.... "I'm Lovin' It"
> 
> Back of card with a message and stickers:
> View attachment 170320
> 
> 
> Front of card (so love the humor):
> View attachment 170321
> 
> 
> Inside of card:
> View attachment 170322


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Love the voodoo doll! Reminds me of Trilogy of Terror! Better keep a watchful eye on him!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Holy crow....now I'm worried my victim will think I suck LOL


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> Holy crow....now I'm worried my victim will think I suck LOL


LOL, don't feel bad..I went ahead and sent that one thing that neither of us liked..


----------



## Bethany

Super reap Br1mston3. Slayer great job. The cake baking dude gave me the giggles too. As did Dr. phibes remark. I lol'd
I didn't get reaped today. Even asked the RV Park Mail lady to call me if I got a package & leave it at the park office. Nada. 
I sure hope it doesn't come tomorrow. I don't think it will because i don't think my reaper has sent yet. We'll be leaving before 9 a.m. & I don't know if we'll be back before 1 

Forget who asked, but I painted the frosted glass bottom of Miss Mandy's crystal ball with spray acrylic  Hope it doesn't flake off.

Love the hugging skeletons in the Glass ball. I think I may use that in 2016 as a cake topper for our 25th wedding anniversary/Halloween party. Of course the'd be painted silver.


----------



## im the goddess

Jezebelle said:


> So first, I loved the darling stickers & ribbons! I'm recycling them to use on hair clips!
> 
> Upon opening there was a beautiful bouquet of black roses with purple sprays. It's handmade and awesome! It's going on my car dashboard so I can see it every day!
> 
> View attachment 170339


 wouldn't those look killer in one of the slug bugs with the flower holder!



Jezebelle said:


> View attachment 170401
> 
> 
> The first things I pulled out of my box were these, 2great flocked velvet candelabra light strings!! They are perfect for my RV and will look so elegant!! I danced around the house waving them saying I've been reaped and my husband thought I was nuts. Well, he knows that.
> 
> Lastly, the most special item:
> 
> View attachment 170402
> 
> 
> In another thread, there was a discussion of your past Halloween costumes. I shared about my mom's creative take on a broom when I was little. MissErie PM'd me asking for a pic, which I sent. In turn she made it into this!!! I love it! My mom loves it, definitely sums up her years of eclectic one of a kind costumes growing up.
> 
> Secret Reaper, thank you so much for your thoughtfulness and your fun in sending me my teaser card and box. It was so sweet, and really makes me grateful for insightful individuals like you. Your reaper note is on my fridge, huge thanks to all you did!!!


Love those little lights. I haven't seen those before. Also, the personal gift was so sweet.



Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Here's my second teaser!! I just LOVE this piece  My reaper is truly amazing!
> 
> View attachment 170431
> View attachment 170432
> View attachment 170433


Love it



LadySherry said:


> My tracking updated this am and is still in my state I guess its going to spend the weekend traveling to my victim.


I've driven through your state. It takes a long time



MummyOf5 said:


> Just like any kid, give them something awesome, and they play with the box! LOL


Cats too.



JamesButabi said:


> View attachment 170472
> 
> 
> AHH I got reaped! Made my day!


That's an awesome letter.



beautifulnightmare said:


> I have also did a search using my victim's real name and/or username searching for pinners. I have come up lucky and found my vicitm's facebook too!


Thanks, I'm going to remember this for next time.



BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped most gloriously! Thank you sooooooo much MSGatorSlayer! I have received a bounty of Halloween goodness that deserves to be shared with all.
> The pièce de résistance – my kilt wearing cake baking voodoo doll!


I love everything you received, but this is the bomb!



ondeko said:


> Not my first secret reaper and I feel a need to step up my game, too. LOL


Speaking as one who has been so thoroughly reaped by you, you do it so well. Now that just sounds dirty,


----------



## Saki.Girl

great reap for sure .


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> LOL, don't feel bad..I went ahead and sent that one thing that neither of us liked..


It looked nice, for sure. I just said I would of liked it a little better without that one addition. Your victim will like that.


----------



## msgatorslayer

I'm so happy you got your package today, BR1MSTON3. And equally thrilled that you like everything.

The kilt wearing, cake baking voodoo doll was an afterthought. As I was sitting at my kitchen counter crafting something else, I took a break and was reading the forums. You were currently baking a cake and talking about how nobody would want to see you in your kilt while doing so, lmao. I rummaged thru my scrap material box and had the little cake. Viola - the voodoo doll had an accessory kit to go with it.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> It looked nice, for sure. I just said I would of liked it a little better without that one addition. Your victim will like that.


I took that part off..who won the game? I fell asleep..


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> I took that part off..who won the game? I fell asleep..


Not the Pirates...

But the Cards and Reds are both losing right now as well.


----------



## katshead42

My victim should have been reaped today but I haven't heard anything so I guess they weren't.


----------



## LadySherry

I was not reaped today. Just letting my reaper if you expected it to get here today it did not.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I was not reaped either cause if was trust me you guys will know lol


----------



## msgatorslayer

I think tommorrow is gonna be my day. Sat the 14th sounds good.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well, I wasn't reaped. so either mine has not been sent, or I haven't gotten it yet, lol. Will I be the last??


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I put my work address for shipping, so if it comes tomorrow, they will hold it until Monday.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Glad I'm not the only one impatiently / patiently waiting. But good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Kelloween

well there was close to 200 people and we have only seen hmmm..like 15 or a few more? photos, so there are a lot out there! right??


----------



## ondeko

Two packages showed up at the house today and neither of them was from my reaper. For some reason this amuses my wife.


----------



## Kelloween

ondeko said:


> Two packages showed up at the house today and neither of them was from my reaper. For some reason this amuses my wife.


lol, I would join her laughing at you!


----------



## Bethany

ondeko said:


> Two packages showed up at the house today and neither of them was from my reaper. For some reason this amuses my wife.


I Giggled.


----------



## Kelloween

mom is making me stay inside..because I am a flight risk....dang, I can't keep this cat at home..5 siblings and the rest of them hate her...they chase her off and 3 days later she comes home hungry ..what to do? oh, this is the wrong thread...oh well..she says she feels like shes been reaped..


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> mom is making me stay inside..because I am a flight risk....dang, I can't keep this cat at home..5 siblings and the rest of them hate her...they chase her off and 3 days later she comes home hungry ..what to do? oh, this is the wrong thread...oh well..she says she feels like shes been reaped..
> 
> View attachment 170634


She must be what I would refer to as an a*shole pet. You can clearly see the smug, 'better than you', smirk on her face. She would annoy me when she looked at me with those dead eyes.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> She must be what I would refer to as an a*shole pet. You can clearly see the smug, 'better than you', smirk on her face.


lol, I know..the others are all black..i thought maybe they thought she wasn't one of them..but now that you say that, maybe she leaves because she doesnt like them? Shes always been the oddball, she was way smaller than the others too. I just get tired of her running off and then I worry for days and then she shows back up..


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> lol, I know..the others are all black..i thought maybe they thought she wasn't one of them..but now that you say that, maybe she leaves because she doesnt like them?


I bet that is indeed the case. I can pretty much envision that cat rolling its eyes at me, as she lazily uttered 'Whatev....now go fetch me some milk human slave'....


----------



## deeds0709

Beautiful cat!


----------



## Kelloween

deeds0709 said:


> Beautiful cat!


thank you..you should see her body, she is all the mixed color...then one back leg and foot is all orange and it makes that leg look giant! lol


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> I bet that is indeed the case. I can pretty much envision that cat rolling its eyes at me, as she lazily uttered 'Whatev....now go fetch me some milk human slave'....


no, that would be me saying that..hahahahaaa


----------



## hallorenescene

james, wow, that is a cool letter. can't wait to see what transpires from it
okay sikntwisted, you gave me the chuckle of the day so far
okay, brimstone just outdid sikntwisted in the chuckles. that is an awesome reap. I love it. and the cake baking kilt wearing...removable ....voodoo doll is a riot. msgator, that is so good. lol. oh, and the cute little witch didn't just show up in the second picture. she was shoved. framed. I tell you, someone had a hand in it
well, today was the 13th, I was so sure I would be reaped. I guess it was an unlucky day after all.


----------



## suzika

*Reaping*

I got my package late tonight and wow, Miss Mandy is an awesome, incredible amazing reaper. You'd think she had been peeking in my windows...

The soda is a Portugese one as MissMandy said that the majority of the population in here area is from Portugal so it is considered local! Lizzie Borden is also from her town, so there is a Lizzie Mug and a vial of brick dust from the Borden house. The beautiful candles have glitter bases, which is perfect as I am one of the few lovers of all things glitter.

More to come in next post, too many pictures.


----------



## suzika

Next is a handmade mobile with skulls and spiders, and a skeleton with wings and a hat, which is just amazing. The husband is going to mount a hook in my ceiling for it! Then we have a Day of the Dead skull candy dish.

Finally, an awesome sculputer of a DotD/voodoo skeleton. Most of the items are going to be permanent parts of our decor as they fit with my skulls and DotD stuff. 

Thank you so much MissMandy you made my day and my Halloween. And it landed on the perfect day as today (the 13th) is the fifth anniversary of my cancer diagnosis and I needed the smile!


----------



## hallorenescene

suzika, so are you saying you have cancer? If so, I am very sorry to hear that. or hopefully you are saying this is your 5th anniversary for being cancer free. I sure hope so. hugs coming from my way. well, I like your gifts. mandy did good. I love the mobile. it's so cute. man, how do people think of such creative ideas. hope you had a terrific 13th.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Suzika - LOVE love love your reap, I'm a big fan of DotD décor. 

And my thoughts and prayers are with you! I've seen a lot of that sort of thing within my family and it's a huge burden to bear. I'm glad you had such an excellent reaping sent your way - you deserve it.


----------



## Kelloween

very nice reap Mandy and great pictures Suzika!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I've been reaped!

I was so preoccupied with getting my own reaping together that I nearly forgot I had something coming, so the package today was a great surprise. I love everything!

There were three of the ghosts (which light up/change colors) as well as some window clings I forgot to include. Also the photo doesn't do the cape justice! It's really beautifully shaped with a great collar.


----------



## NOWHINING

I thought I would be seeing alot of reaping! No matter. GUYS GReAT GIFTS!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I put together the final touch for my victims gift.........I'll pick it up tomorrow.......ship shortly there after.........who is it for? Is it you?


----------



## Jezebelle

Just love seeing the reaps of today! Such creativity & unique gift finding!! 

Oh, and to the gal who asked about my BPAL Fallen oil, it smells like a dark musk of sandalwood with light floral notes hinted, I'm wearing it today & on my way to a club in Vegas!


----------



## Hollows Eva

OMG what fab reaps. Again. Seriously I'm now worried if my victim will like their package.. I know its all about the thought blahblah.. but who of you REALLY believe that lol. We all want to make our Victim happy, thats what this game is all about!


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps everyone! Hope everyone had a terrific Friday the 13th!!
Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps everyone! Hope everyone had a terrific Friday the 13th!!
Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## MissMandy

suzika said:


> Next is a handmade mobile with skulls and spiders, and a skeleton with wings and a hat, which is just amazing. The husband is going to mount a hook in my ceiling for it! Then we have a Day of the Dead skull candy dish.
> 
> Finally, an awesome sculputer of a DotD/voodoo skeleton. Most of the items are going to be permanent parts of our decor as they fit with my skulls and DotD stuff.
> 
> Thank you so much MissMandy you made my day and my Halloween. And it landed on the perfect day as today (the 13th) is the fifth anniversary of my cancer diagnosis and I needed the smile!


Whew, I'm so relieved! I'm glad you like everything, suzika and that it came at the right time


----------



## kloey74

Kelloween said:


> well there was close to 200 people and we have only seen hmmm..like 15 or a few more? photos, so there are a lot out there! right??


My victim has received theirs, but hasn't posted pictures yet. I'm dying to see how they look in their new home!


----------



## Araniella

Wow! Great reaps! 

I so want to get some of those wall clings...has anyone tried them yet? We're freshly painted in most areas and I don't want Hubbie to freak on me...lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Suzika, love it all, especially love the dish and the Baron Samedi statue! Good job Ms Mandy!

Cryptic curiosity, great reap. If those wall accents don't work, let me know I have a spot for them!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love it when people post pictures of there reap.. its the ultimate thank you to their reaper..


----------



## Jules17

I sent off my victim's box yesterday and they say it will be there next Wed/Thurs. I'm feeling nervous as the moment I got back in the car after sending it, I started to re-think the whole box...did I do enough ....did I not do enough ....what if...etc. Augh...the virgin reaper's anxiety.


----------



## IshWitch

We got home late from a birthday get together at our fave pub last night, and there it was! A big gorgeous black box with red tape! I'm going to open it tonight when I get home from work (was in no condition to last night  ) and can barely wait!


----------



## bethene

wow,,, great reaps. am loving this !!!! alot more are in delivery mode,,, not for my victim yet,, but Monday, missed the close of the post office today,, so Monday it is!


----------



## im the goddess

suzika said:


> Next is a handmade mobile with skulls and spiders, and a skeleton with wings and a hat, which is just amazing. The husband is going to mount a hook in my ceiling for it! Then we have a Day of the Dead skull candy dish.
> 
> Finally, an awesome sculputer of a DotD/voodoo skeleton. Most of the items are going to be permanent parts of our decor as they fit with my skulls and DotD stuff.
> 
> Thank you so much MissMandy you made my day and my Halloween. And it landed on the perfect day as today (the 13th) is the fifth anniversary of my cancer diagnosis and I needed the smile!


I love the skellycat in that statute.



CrypticCuriosity said:


> I've been reaped!
> 
> I was so preoccupied with getting my own reaping together that I nearly forgot I had something coming, so the package today was a great surprise. I love everything!
> 
> There were three of the ghosts (which light up/change colors) as well as some window clings I forgot to include. Also the photo doesn't do the cape justice! It's really beautifully shaped with a great collar.


OOO, I want to see the rest of the cape.



Araniella said:


> Wow! Great reaps!
> 
> I so want to get some of those wall clings...has anyone tried them yet? We're freshly painted in most areas and I don't want Hubbie to freak on me...lol


I'm going to put mine on mirrors and the class of framed artwork. My walls aren't flat anyway, so they probably wouldn't stick



Jules17 said:


> I sent off my victim's box yesterday and they say it will be there next Wed/Thurs. I'm feeling nervous as the moment I got back in the car after sending it, I started to re-think the whole box...did I do enough ....did I not do enough ....what if...etc. Augh...the virgin reaper's anxiety.


I'm sure it will be great Jules17.



IshWitch said:


> We got home late from a birthday get together at our fave pub last night, and there it was! A big gorgeous black box with red tape! I'm going to open it tonight when I get home from work (was in no condition to last night  ) and can barely wait!


We will be waiting.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Jules17 said:


> I sent off my victim's box yesterday and they say it will be there next Wed/Thurs. I'm feeling nervous as the moment I got back in the car after sending it, I started to re-think the whole box...did I do enough ....did I not do enough ....what if...etc. Augh...the virgin reaper's anxiety.


Lol, that's how I was when I dropped off my victim's gift at the post office. I wanted the box back as soon as I gave it to her! It was like box withdrawl, lol. I was so nervous, too, being my first reap. My victim got her gifts safely, thankfully, and she liked them, but I still feel anxious about them now, weeks later, for some reason!! Hahaha! I'm a bit crazy at times...okay, much of the time...


----------



## ScaredyKat

Bethene are you my reaper?! Lol. I swear I'm going to be the last reaped. Although today would be a perfect day to be reaped. I have the day off, and it would cheer me up a bit. The other half just had to slice open the bottom of my foot and cut out a piece of glass.  Never going barefoot again! Lol.


----------



## witchymom

maybe mr mailman will bring me a package today............ sniff sniff


----------



## spookyone

BOOO MWUHAHAHAHA HELLO HUMANS I snuck away from homework to post this YES I BEEN REAPED MUWHAHAHHA TO MY REAPER TYTYTYTYTYYTYTYTYTYT LOVED IT!!!!!
my cat wolfie had to have the box
















the corner of the picture frame was cracked and broke but its no biggie I got gorilla glue
























outside of the box =) 








I must say again TY TYTYTYTYT DEAR REAPER (all though I do know who you are wink wink)
the note with my homework book in background oops hahah










now the big thing I must say TO MY VICTIUM WHO EVER YOU ARE...FEAR NOT FOR YOUR GIFT SHALL BE MAILED SOOOOOOOOON(so sorry but I had to get the homework and work out of the way I think wrking 60 hrs a week on top of school and soon haunted house just might prove there is no rest for the wicked however I must say im enjoying the gifts im digging up for you .sooo tempted to snap a pic for a teaser........)


----------



## Teresa M

Everyones gifts are sooooooooo amazing! I am constantly impressed with the talent on this forum! 

Soon, victim, soon! I just hope that you are as happy with your gifts a evryone else has been. Nerves are going!


----------



## Kelloween

Great reaps! everyone sure is in to potion bottles this year! (think I made some too..lol) cnt even remember what I threw in Frankenbox!??


----------



## Hollows Eva

hehe yeah it seems we do have trends. I love that its potion bottles this year, as my theme is witches, so Im getting so much inspiration from all the pics!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

witchymom said:


> maybe mr mailman will bring me a package today............ sniff sniff


cue the lonely music. in the same boat witchy, went to dollar tree today to get my fix


----------



## creeperguardian

spookyone said:


> BOOO MWUHAHAHAHA HELLO HUMANS I snuck away from homework to post this YES I BEEN REAPED MUWHAHAHHA TO MY REAPER TYTYTYTYTYYTYTYTYTYT LOVED IT!!!!!
> my cat wolfie had to have the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the corner of the picture frame was cracked and broke but its no biggie I got gorilla glue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside of the box =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say again TY TYTYTYTYT DEAR REAPER (all though I do know who you are wink wink)
> the note with my homework book in background oops hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the big thing I must say TO MY VICTIUM WHO EVER YOU ARE...FEAR NOT FOR YOUR GIFT SHALL BE MAILED SOOOOOOOOON(so sorry but I had to get the homework and work out of the way I think wrking 60 hrs a week on top of school and soon haunted house just might prove there is no rest for the wicked however I must say im enjoying the gifts im digging up for you .sooo tempted to snap a pic for a teaser........)



Yay im glad it got there ok and was the zombie plater ok too lol didn't see that pic lol. i'm a happy reaper.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I initially thought someone sent you a black cat Spookyone....then actually read your post....then realized what a dumba*s I am.


----------



## creeperguardian

now im waiting to be reape muuuuuuuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## dariusobells

wondering if it is ironic to send my victim a victim... I have summoned a team of bats they say they will pick up my shipment Monday morning.






No this is not the gift just spending time in my body shop.


----------



## im the goddess

Nice things in those reaps.

For those of you patiently waiting to be reaped, I must confess, I have not sent my box out yet. Which one of you could it be going to? It will be shipped Monday or Tuesday. Hint, it will be shipped by FedEx.


----------



## Kelloween

are there any due today, Bethene? I keep checking for more pictures!! Erin, come on now..we have been waiting and waiting..


----------



## spookyone

creeperguardian said:


> Yay im glad it got there ok and was the zombie plater ok too lol didn't see that pic lol. i'm a happy reaper.


omg im so sry it was right there beside the rest when I took the picture and I actually went back and looked at the pic no I didn't get it there.. but don't worry here it is=) again TYTYTYTYTY


----------



## spookyone

Dr. Phibes said:


> I initially thought someone sent you a black cat Spookyone....then actually read your post....then realized what a dumba*s I am.


BWHAHHAHAHAHAHA im sorry that's funny but yeah wolfie my beast hahaha but hey we're all that way


----------



## Kelloween

oh, by the way..my victim..please be careful when you get mine on the 16th in 2 boxes (this is a hint so they will know its from me) just in case glass broke, be careful digging through all of that plastic and paper wrap I stuffed in the boxes, I would hate to be the cause of an accident!


----------



## sneakykid

The pics are great! You ALL go above and beyond expectations with each reap!  Great to see so many wonderfully creative minds at work.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

spookyone said:


> BWHAHHAHAHAHAHA im sorry that's funny but yeah wolfie my beast hahaha but hey we're all that way


It all ran through my mind in a matter of a second, in my own defense, but still......everyone has these crazy cats. Canines only in Dr. Phibes lab.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> oh, by the way..my victim..please be careful when you get mine on the 16th in 2 boxes (this is a hint so they will know its from me) just in case glass broke, be careful digging through all of that plastic and paper wrap I stuffed in the boxes, I would hate to be the cause of an accident!


X2

If glass broke in mine, my entire creation would be pretty much ruined. There is one 'main' thing with big glass 'parts', that other things need to be intact.....


----------



## Kelloween

yeh, I got thinking if they had children and something had broke..so I kind of wanted them to know it was mine and be very careful...but I never see my victim on here, so they may not even see this....lol, another clue..if you are on here a lot..I am not your reaper


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> yeh, I got thinking if they had children and something had broke..so I kind of wanted them to know it was mine and be very careful...but I never see my victim on here, so they may not even see this....lol, another clue..if you are on here a lot..I am not your reaper




define ' a lot' lololol


----------



## Teresa M

Dr. Phibes said:


> I initially thought someone sent you a black cat Spookyone....then actually read your post....then realized what a dumba*s I am.


Don't feel bad, Dr. Phibes; that was my first thought also. LOL


----------



## witchymom

im the goddess said:


> Nice things in those reaps.
> 
> For those of you patiently waiting to be reaped, I must confess, I have not sent my box out yet. Which one of you could it be going to? It will be shipped Monday or Tuesday. Hint, it will be shipped by FedEx.


 k thanks will keep my eyes open for it!


----------



## Kelloween

lol "alot" ............. hmmm..I have rarely seen them post?


----------



## witchymom

moonwitchkitty said:


> Love it when people post pictures of there reap.. its the ultimate thank you to their reaper..


or at the very least, the polite thing to do.................


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> lol "alot" ............. hmmm..I have rarely seen them post?


that probably rules me out, huh? lolol


----------



## whynotgrl666

My pictures are too large to process *throws hands up in exasperation* Luddite extraordinaire here. *amy pouts prettily*


----------



## WitchyKitty

whynotgrl666 said:


> My pictures are too large to process *throws hands up in exasperation* Luddite extraordinaire here. *amy pouts prettily*


If it says that, you can do one of two things:
You can resize your pics on your computer under properties...
Or, you can just add fewer pics at a time total per upload to the site. 
These things have both worked for me.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Even more terrific reaps posted today!!! Yay!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

For a quick second, I thought a real black cat was being shipped, as well, lol. Just for that tiny split second first look!


----------



## Tannasgach

spookyone said:


> BOOO MWUHAHAHAHA HELLO HUMANS I snuck away from homework to post this YES I BEEN REAPED MUWHAHAHHA TO MY REAPER TYTYTYTYTYYTYTYTYTYT LOVED IT!!!!!
> my cat wolfie had to have the box


heyspookyone, what's my cat doing in your box? dang, Wolfie looks just like my Taboo (Boo for short). 

Loving all these reaps, mine should be sent out Monday, hopefully.


----------



## spookyone

Tannasgach said:


> heyspookyone, what's my cat doing in your box? dang, Wolfie looks just like my Taboo (Boo for short).
> 
> Loving all these reaps, mine should be sent out Monday, hopefully.


lol awww how cute but does yer Taboo have a white patch on his underside


----------



## Jules17

Great reap spookyone and I love your cat sitting in the box! My cats will demand my reaper's box as well.


----------



## Tannasgach

Oh how cute spookyone, he just a baby kitty. 
No white spot on Boo -














Found him at a thrift shop this year  well, it was the Humane Society Thrift lol.


----------



## Kelloween

spookyone said:


> lol awww how cute but does yer Taboo have a white patch on his underside


awww, just like my "Fanny", she has the same patch..I always call her Fanny in panties..lol


----------



## IshWitch

The awesome box!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

loving all the reaps! just amazing work reapers!


----------



## im the goddess

IshWitch said:


> The awesome box!


 Did you receive that box, or are you sending it out? If you received it, bring on the photos.


----------



## Immortalia

Wow, great reaps everyone!!!!!!!

I finally picked up some glass paint and should be 3/4 done with my Victim's box!!!!! I absolutely love how my main gift turned out, it's something that I've never made before and got to flex my artistic skills....as rusty as they were.


----------



## IshWitch

*S r*

I am having a very hard time getting the pics to load from my cell. Let me try just 2 again.


----------



## Hilda

Kelloween said:


> lol "alot" ............. hmmm..I have rarely seen them post?


We are here. Watching. Lurking. Muhaaa haaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hack hack Oops. Hairball.


----------



## IshWitch

*S r*

A great card that held a sweet note about the box contents.


----------



## kallie

I got reaped today. I haven't taken a picture yet. I just got home from working a craft booth and I'm so tired. The entire left side of my body is sun-burned. Tomorrow at the festival I'll have to sit facing the opposite direction and purposely burn the right side so my tan will be even lol

Anyway, I got a neat hanging witch on a broom. She laughs a wicked little laugh and her eyes light up. Don't know who my reaper is, but thank you


----------



## IshWitch

*SR*

Cool stuff peeking under the fluff!
Love this picture! Already hung it on the wall!


----------



## IshWitch

*SR*

I love candy corn! Not at all allergic ;D
Never had the S'Mores kind, hubby and I can't wait to try them. Yum!


----------



## IshWitch

*S r*

A fantastic vase with black roses, bloody flowers, spiders, red tulle and LED lights, love it!
Miles of red tulle with great (and fitting) reaper tie backs! Have a million ideas for it and don't know which to pick. OMG


----------



## IshWitch

*SR*

And finally!
TaDa!
An absolutely amazing Prom Queen!
She is gorgeous! Perfect! I can't even tell you how much I love her!!!
Thank you thank you thank you OMM!


----------



## Saki.Girl

nice gifts you got


----------



## spookyone

tannasgach said:


> oh how cute spookyone, he just a baby kitty.
> No white spot on boo -
> View attachment 170839
> 
> View attachment 170840
> 
> found him at a thrift shop this year :d well, it was the humane society thrift lol.



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spookyone

ishwitch said:


> i love candy corn! Not at all allergic ;d
> never had the s'mores kind, hubby and i can't wait to try them. Yum!


smores candy corn?? No way wow !!!! Need to find that and try=)


----------



## moonwitchkitty

great reap IshWitch


----------



## Kelloween

nice job reaper!


----------



## creeperguardian

spookyone said:


> creeperguardian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay im glad it got there ok and was the zombie plater ok too lol didn't see that pic lol. i'm a happy reaper.
> 
> 
> 
> omg im so sry it was right there beside the rest when I took the picture and I actually went back and looked at the pic no I didn't get it there.. but don't worry here it is=) again TYTYTYTYTY
Click to expand...



Ahhh the hand came off dang sorry about that lol glad you loved it you very welcome btw if u like the body parts dollar tree has them i need me some ears lol


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Wow, love the gifts everybody's getting! If only I had some pictures to post.....


----------



## Tannasgach

Awesome reap Ishwitch! Beautiful!


----------



## suzika

hallorenescene said:


> suzika, so are you saying you have cancer? If so, I am very sorry to hear that. or hopefully you are saying this is your 5th anniversary for being cancer free. I sure hope so. hugs coming from my way. well, I like your gifts. mandy did good. I love the mobile. it's so cute. man, how do people think of such creative ideas. hope you had a terrific 13th.




I'm still fighting it. Five years since I was diagnosed, though. 

Thanks for the good thoughts, everyone.


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps everyone. And great job reapers!!
LOVE the organ & body parts platter!!! Freaking fantastic! Gonna go to DT & pick up one of their silver platters & put one together for my butcher shop!! The potions jars & pic are awesome! 
Lucky me will get to see IshWitch's items in person as an attendee of the Dead Prom at her house!!


----------



## ondeko

Hollows Eva said:


> OMG what fab reaps. Again. Seriously I'm now worried if my victim will like their package.. I know its all about the thought blahblah.. but who of you REALLY believe that lol. We all want to make our Victim happy, thats what this game is all about!


Eva--it will be fine. We all know how you struggle with allergies this time of year, what with all the candy corn around , and we know you and all the other reapers doing your very best. I'm impressed with how hard everyone works to try to make secret reaper special for their victims and how appreciative we all are for the work that our reapers do just for us.


----------



## im the goddess

Cool gifts Ishwitch. Great job reaper!

I finished my last reaper gift tonight. Well, just one more thing to add, but it is really done.

So on Monday, the hubby with the FedEx discount will be taking two, possibly three boxes to FedEx. One is for my victim, one is for my son at school, and the third? Well, it could be two for my victim, or two for my son, or a third box to someone unknown as of now.

Victim, I hope my hubby doesn't mix up the boxes.. I'm sure you would be disappointed getting a printer, pants, and long sleeve shirts instead of your box. But, I'm sure my son wouldn't mind receiving your box with the fabulous ajfiugapign and the aklnahfaihdfi, and the dbvzbslfvhj. Oh my, what's wrong with my keyboard?

Muhahahahahaha


----------



## ondeko

Great reaps, people. these are going to be tough acts to follow. I'll mail on Monday if I can find a box [or 2] the right size.


----------



## whynotgrl666

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/whynotgrl666-albums-reaped.html , Look !


----------



## im the goddess

whynotgrl666 said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/whynotgrl666-albums-reaped.html , Look !


very nice!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

IshWitch said:


> And finally!
> TaDa!
> An absolutely amazing Prom Queen!
> She is gorgeous! Perfect! I can't even tell you how much I love her!!!
> Thank you thank you thank you OMM!


What a great idea for a party theme IshWitch! Also makes me think of the movie Carrie. 
I didn't check this board for two days and it took me over four hours to catch up. This is blowing up and most folks still don't have their packages yet. I have to admit, I haven't mailed yet. Still want to add more but worried my box will be too heavy. Oh the problems of SR!


----------



## hallorenescene

cryptic, cool looking package, and you got some cool gifts. the bird with a collar is really cool. creepy bugs are pretty cool too.
spookyone, you also got a nice reap. I love the skeleton picture, and the bottles go well with everything. cool cat in the box, so pretty
darius, I must confess, i'm glad i'm not hanging aroundyour body shop. lol. looks good
ish, even the box looked great. you got some nice gifts. that prom queen steals the show though.
whynot, you too, you've been reaped too. nice gifts. that big rat is so cool. love it all


----------



## EveningKiss

I wouldn't object if someone sent me a black kitty lol. Hes cute. =)


----------



## witchymom

EveningKiss said:


> I wouldn't object if someone sent me a black kitty lol. Hes cute. =)


i have 11 cats. you can take your pick from ohhh 7 or so LOLOLOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reaps!!! Let's see some more!


----------



## killerhaunts

My victim's reapings have been sent out on Friday ............ 

but since the mail system is so wacky here it went WEST before it's going EAST. tease, tease, tease

I sent a teaser to my victim. I hope he/she go tit. They have not posted here. Hope you like your gifts. You were kind of hard to shop for .. but I tend to say that about all of my victims


----------



## creeperguardian

killerhaunts said:


> My victim's reapings have been sent out on Friday ............
> 
> but since the mail system is so wacky here it went WEST before it's going EAST. tease, tease, tease
> 
> I sent a teaser to my victim. I hope he/she go tit. They have not posted here. Hope you like your gifts. You were kind of hard to shop for .. but I tend to say that about all of my victims



its not me cause i did not get a teaser.


----------



## bethene

Great reaps everyone, a new week starting, so more deliveries coming


----------



## Shebear1

Came home Friday (the 13th, of course) to find a small box waiting for me on my porch completly covered with "You've Been Reaped". I was so excited that I left my grocery bag with the ice cream on the front porch until I could get inside and open it! Imagine my surprise when I discovered an arachnaphobic's nightmare! Spiders, spiders everywhere and some of them were so realistic I was almost afraid to touch them! Katshead42 outdid herself, and I can't wait to spread them around. She also included some great glass bottles of graveyard dust, bat tongues and the ashes of vampires. A girl can never have enough ashed of vampires, you know! Anyway,, I'm going to try to attach pictures, but I can't always get them to work.

Thanks, Kat! You were a GREAT Reaper!


----------



## MissMandy

Well I sure missed a lot in one day! Awesome reaps everyone! It amazes me every year how creative everyone is.


----------



## Immortalia

Great reaps everyone!!!! I'm so nervous about my gifts, I guess it's first time SR jitters. I truly hope she/he/you love them as much as I've enjoyed making them...........


----------



## Saki.Girl

hope there is lost of pics this week


----------



## "i got a rock!"

"i got a rock!" said:


> I was reaped, I love my reaper, not sure who you are yet but I will find out Floridian!!! I see you were stalking my pinterest page. My reaper made me the creepiest hanging face ghost, not sure what to call them, I wanted them so bad for my haunted barn, had them on my pinterest , they are so creepy in person I love them, hung them on my ceiling fan just so I could take a picture, may not take them down, hehehe . Also my reaper made me the most awesome pictures with spiders and did you see the mouse with the witch hat, broom and hair, adorable, love that little guy. Also got a creepy hand and window cling bloody hand print. The little orange bats were lying on top when I opened my box. Thank you reaper. This was a blast. Love everything. Can’t wait to start decorating.
> 
> Now I need to go back and look at everyone’s goodies.



Great reaps everyone, awesome gifts. People who have not been reaped yet please don’t hate me but what an awesome surprise I was reaped again, and I now know who my wonderful reaper is. Thank you so much Madame_McSpanky , I am reposting my first reap so everyone knows what a wonderful reaper I had. My second reap was this skull face bunny my reaper made for my zombie babies, I know everyone hates zombie babies, but I love them, I can’t wait to get them out and put the bunny with them, so cool. I also got my favorite Yankee candle (pumpkin spice) will be lighting that tonight, perfect day here for it, cause it feels like fall today. Thank you again Madame_McSpanky


----------



## creeperguardian

omg bunny lol i wanna hug it xD


----------



## bethene

oh,, what a great idea,, I am not into the zombie babies,, but even a zombie child needs a bunny to hug!!!!!!!


----------



## katshead42

Shebear1 said:


> Came home Friday (the 13th, of course) to find a small box waiting for me on my porch completly covered with "You've Been Reaped". I was so excited that I left my grocery bag with the ice cream on the front porch until I could get inside and open it! Imagine my surprise when I discovered an arachnaphobic's nightmare! Spiders, spiders everywhere and some of them were so realistic I was almost afraid to touch them! Katshead42 outdid herself, and I can't wait to spread them around. She also included some great glass bottles of graveyard dust, bat tongues and the ashes of vampires. A girl can never have enough ashed of vampires, you know! Anyway,, I'm going to try to attach pictures, but I can't always get them to work.
> 
> Thanks, Kat! You were a GREAT Reaper!
> View attachment 170951


I'm so glad you liked everything! I was hoping the package would reach you on the 13th.


----------



## Tannasgach

Finally, my victim's package is boxed and ready to be shipped. Man, there's black paint everywhere, my hubby's gonna kill me.  From the moment I received my victim I was not worried about my reap because they're such a great person, but...the moment I put the last piece of tape on the box I started to get the jitters.
OMG, what was I thinking?! All they have to do is look at the box and know I'm not one of the artistic members.  Arrrgh, I'm outta my league.......so sorry victim......I tried......


----------



## im the goddess

Stop that now. Don't make me come back there, or turn this car around! LOL. Stop second guessing yourself. I'm sure your gift is top notch and will be received splendidly.



Tannasgach said:


> Finally, my victim's package is boxed and ready to be shipped. Man, there's black paint everywhere, my hubby's gonna kill me.  From the moment I received my victim I was not worried about my reap because they're such a great person, but...the moment I put the last piece of tape on the box I started to get the jitters.
> OMG, what was I thinking?! All they have to do is look at the box and know I'm not one of the artistic members.  Arrrgh, I'm outta my league.......so sorry victim......I tried......


----------



## Tannasgach

^^
Did I sound that whiny? lol I'm my own worst critic, just a moment of panic - I know there's at least one thing my victim would like cause I want one myself.


----------



## sikntwizted

Tannasgach said:


> ^^
> Did I sound that whiny? lol I'm my own worst critic, just a moment of panic - I know there's at least one thing my victim would like cause I want one myself.


Unfortunately, I think we are all very self critical until the other end approves.


----------



## IshWitch

ondeko said:


> Great reaps, people. these are going to be tough acts to follow. I'll mail on Monday if I can find a box [or 2] the right size.


I'm in need of a box myself. And 2 items that I have misplaced and hope to mail tomorrow as well, but if not then definitely on Tues. I won't send it without ALL of the goodies!!!


----------



## IshWitch

Spookerstar said:


> What a great idea for a party theme IshWitch! Also makes me think of the movie Carrie.
> I didn't check this board for two days and it took me over four hours to catch up. This is blowing up and most folks still don't have their packages yet. I have to admit, I haven't mailed yet. Still want to add more but worried my box will be too heavy. Oh the problems of SR!


And the NEW Carrie is coming out in October! I didn't even know when we decided on the theme at the beginning of the year! 
I am so far behind on the thread that it will take me days to catch up, seriously, do you people ever sleep! LOL
I'm hoping to mail tomorrow, but it has been raining and raining and one of the things I plan to send hasn't dried properly. Fingers crossed for tomorrow, will have to check when I get home from work and then dash to the post office. Yipes! Might not to get to mail to Tues, sooo didn't want to do that!


----------



## im the goddess

Tannasgach said:


> ^^
> Did I sound that whiny? lol I'm my own worst critic, just a moment of panic - I know there's at least one thing my victim would like cause I want one myself.


Not whiny at all, just full of self doubt. My post was suppose to be a pep talk, of the tough love variety


----------



## Sidnami

Nobody wants to reap me.......................... Does this make me unreapable?


----------



## DebBDeb

How wonderful!!! Great haul.




Shebear1 said:


> Came home Friday (the 13th, of course) to find a small box waiting for me on my porch completly covered with "You've Been Reaped". I was so excited that I left my grocery bag with the ice cream on the front porch until I could get inside and open it! Imagine my surprise when I discovered an arachnaphobic's nightmare! Spiders, spiders everywhere and some of them were so realistic I was almost afraid to touch them! Katshead42 outdid herself, and I can't wait to spread them around. She also included some great glass bottles of graveyard dust, bat tongues and the ashes of vampires. A girl can never have enough ashed of vampires, you know! Anyway,, I'm going to try to attach pictures, but I can't always get them to work.
> 
> Thanks, Kat! You were a GREAT Reaper!
> View attachment 170951


----------



## DebBDeb

*Fantastic platter!*




creeperguardian said:


> Ahhh the hand came off dang sorry about that lol glad you loved it you very welcome btw if u like the body parts dollar tree has them i need me some ears lol


----------



## Bethany

Where are all the pictures?

ELH we want to see your faboolous gifts your reaper sent you. We have waited way longer than we should have.


----------



## bethene

should have new pics tomorrow,, or shortly there after


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Such great ideas this year! Really enjoying the awesome creativity of HF members!


----------



## Kymmm

Some more outstanding Reaps! 
IshWitch - Love the flowers in the vase! Would look great on a mantle or food table!
Shebear - I would love all those spiders! I always put a ton of them on the outside of my house! 
I haven't heard from my victim, who's box was delivered last Friday. I'm hoping that they went out of town or something for the weekend and that they will let me know soon if everything got there unbroken. Or maybe they were confused when they opened a box full of bloody broken glass and don't know what to say??! To cheer myself up, I went to a Halloween yard sale and bought some cemetery fencing and some lighting for my haunt  Now, IF I could get a little box from my Reaper this week, it sure would put a smile on my face!!


----------



## kallie

Erin went to Haunt Fest here in Lexington this weekend and I know she was busy with that. I'm sure we'll see her stuff sometime this week



Bethany said:


> Where are all the pictures?
> 
> ELH we want to see your faboolous gifts your reaper sent you. We have waited way longer than we should have.


----------



## AsH-1031

*Finally got some pictures to my computer so I could post them. So without further ado some of the amazing gifts my reaper sent me this year:*


































Awesome handmade mummy head 




















This is the four sides of a handcrafted awesome monster lantern. 








*Thank you so much Witchful Thinking!*


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff there Ash!!
Super job Witchfull Thinking.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sidnami said:


> Nobody wants to reap me.......................... Does this make me unreapable?





  You must be WHACK!!! I totally want to REAP you........you are incredibily Reapable.....honest..............


----------



## katshead42

AsH-1031 said:


> *Finally got some pictures to my computer so I could post them. So without further ado some of the amazing gifts my reaper sent me this year:*
> View attachment 171122
> 
> View attachment 171123
> 
> View attachment 171124
> 
> View attachment 171125
> 
> View attachment 171126
> Awesome handmade mummy head
> View attachment 171127
> 
> View attachment 171128
> 
> View attachment 171130
> This is the four sides of a handcrafted awesome monster lantern.
> View attachment 171131
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much Witchful Thinking!*


Wow that cauldron is super awesome and I absolutely love those vintage monster movie pictures. Great reap!


----------



## NOWHINING

Yes, she loves it. She was giggling over that tray. Trust me I am her Sister. I was with her when she opened it.



creeperguardian said:


> Yay im glad it got there ok and was the zombie plater ok too lol didn't see that pic lol. i'm a happy reaper.


----------



## Kelloween

AsH-1031 said:


> *Finally got some pictures to my computer so I could post them. So without further ado some of the amazing gifts my reaper sent me this year:*
> View attachment 171122
> 
> View attachment 171123
> 
> View attachment 171124
> 
> View attachment 171125
> 
> View attachment 171126
> Awesome handmade mummy head
> View attachment 171127
> 
> View attachment 171128
> 
> View attachment 171130
> This is the four sides of a handcrafted awesome monster lantern.
> View attachment 171131
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much Witchful Thinking!*


gotta say..this is a most awesome reap! excellent job Witchful and great pictures ash!


----------



## NOWHINING

While you guys were thinking she got a Cat, I was thinking why does she has a picture of my black cat Twilight. hahahahah



Tannasgach said:


> heyspookyone, what's my cat doing in your box? dang, Wolfie looks just like my Taboo (Boo for short).
> 
> Loving all these reaps, mine should be sent out Monday, hopefully.


----------



## NOWHINING

awww what a cutie.



Tannasgach said:


> Oh how cute spookyone, he just a baby kitty.
> No white spot on Boo -
> View attachment 170839
> 
> View attachment 170840
> 
> Found him at a thrift shop this year  well, it was the Humane Society Thrift lol.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Omg, katshead! I love the animal skulls and the lantern. I'm actually working on one of those now. I don't think mine looks as nice, though.


----------



## Kelloween

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Omg, katshead! I love the animal skulls and the lantern. I'm actually working on one of those now. I don't think mine looks as nice, though.


I think Witchful thinking made those??


----------



## NOWHINING

I actually like the bunny and I am not into zombie babies either. I would not minded that at Easter time..



"i got a rock!" said:


> Great reaps everyone, awesome gifts. People who have not been reaped yet please don’t hate me but what an awesome surprise I was reaped again, and I now know who my wonderful reaper is. Thank you so much Madame_McSpanky , I am reposting my first reap so everyone knows what a wonderful reaper I had. My second reap was this skull face bunny my reaper made for my zombie babies, I know everyone hates zombie babies, but I love them, I can’t wait to get them out and put the bunny with them, so cool. I also got my favorite Yankee candle (pumpkin spice) will be lighting that tonight, perfect day here for it, cause it feels like fall today. Thank you again Madame_McSpanky


----------



## NOWHINING

great gifts guys! wonderful gifts really!!!


----------



## katshead42

Someday with all the hours I put in on this forum and help from it's members I'll be that creative.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Trying to see if I can upload from my iPad if I can will post pics tonight
> View attachment 169657


You got your victim a tattoo!? That's freaky awesome! How do you mail that though?


----------



## hallorenescene

yikes shebear, that is terrifying. lol. nice reap, but gives me the shivers.
I got a rock, you got some nice additions to your tease. the bunny and that owl bag are very cool. 
ash, you got a cool reap. that lantern is really pretty. very nice


----------



## Spookilicious mama

AsH-1031 said:


> *Finally got some pictures to my computer so I could post them. So without further ado some of the amazing gifts my reaper sent me this year:*
> View attachment 171122
> 
> View attachment 171123
> 
> View attachment 171124
> 
> View attachment 171125
> 
> View attachment 171126
> Awesome handmade mummy head
> View attachment 171127
> 
> View attachment 171128
> 
> View attachment 171130
> This is the four sides of a handcrafted awesome monster lantern.
> View attachment 171131
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much Witchful Thinking!*


*OH I love the Universal studio monster pics!!!! Really nice reaping!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

"i got a rock!" said:


> Great reaps everyone, awesome gifts. People who have not been reaped yet please don’t hate me but what an awesome surprise I was reaped again, and I now know who my wonderful reaper is. Thank you so much Madame_McSpanky , I am reposting my first reap so everyone knows what a wonderful reaper I had. My second reap was this skull face bunny my reaper made for my zombie babies, I know everyone hates zombie babies, but I love them, I can’t wait to get them out and put the bunny with them, so cool. I also got my favorite Yankee candle (pumpkin spice) will be lighting that tonight, perfect day here for it, cause it feels like fall today. Thank you again Madame_McSpanky


*Oh my LORD LOVE the bunny !!!! LOL Love Love Love*


----------



## im the goddess

Ash, that a great gift. Witchful Thinking did a great job. I like the detail on the mummy head.


----------



## MissMandy

Now that is one fantastic reap, Ash! Wow, very impressive! Did you draw those pictures, WitchfulThinking?


----------



## Pumpkin5

I'm just a box....just a big old box....going to some lucky victim today.....Hhhhhmmmmm....who could my victim be???


----------



## witchy poo

What a great reap. I love the mummy head. Please post instructions


----------



## witchymom

Pumpkin5 said:


> I'm just a box....just a big old box....going to some lucky victim today.....Hhhhhmmmmm....who could my victim be???


ME! ME! Send it to me!


----------



## Bethany

pumpkin5 said:


> i'm just a box....just a big old box....going to some lucky victim today.....hhhhhmmmmm....who could my victim be???:d


Me! Me!! Pick me!!


----------



## Araniella

No No NOOO!! Pick me! 

That's a HUGE box!!



Bethany said:


> Me! Me!! Pick me!!


----------



## witchymom

i said it first SEND IT TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


please. sniff sniff


----------



## killerhaunts

I want one, too!


----------



## offmymeds

OMG!! Great reaps!! Took me a while to get caught up. I get so caught up in all the pictures and comments I forget to write stuff down to comment on!! I comment to myself a lot....(out loud) at my desk ......."Oh that's so cool" "Damn, that is awesome" "Wow, I really like that" "oh I want that!!!" 
The talent on here is amazing!! 

Glad you liked your Prom Queen IshWitch! What a great theme! The little tie back ghouls arms are bendable. I tried to keep everything in the Red & Black for you, sorry the queens dress had purple in it. It was all pink and I died it black. It looked much better and the tulle was peach. Glad nothing was broken.


----------



## hallorenescene

you guys are to funny. and the size of that box has them all fighting. lol.


----------



## ALKONOST

I'm so behind! I'm gone for a couple of days and I can't remember where I left off...lol. I'm so amazed by all of the talented people on this forum. It's so exciting to see what people find in the stores and the crazy good crafts they make!!! BRAVO!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

kallie said:


> Erin went to Haunt Fest here in Lexington this weekend and I know she was busy with that. I'm sure we'll see her stuff sometime this week


Excited for her to share the goodies I made her . She was such a great victim


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Pumpkin5 said:


> I'm just a box....just a big old box....going to some lucky victim today.....Hhhhhmmmmm....who could my victim be???


No. I'm pretty sure that's my box, y'all. Sorry to disappoint!


----------



## Paint It Black

OMM, the Prom Queen was excellent.


----------



## Pumpkin5

OMG!!! I was REAPED!!! I am sooooooo HAPPY!!! I have the MOST awesome Reaper ever! I can't open the package because the waiting room is full of customers....but I had to send pictures to let my Reaper know that I received the BEAUTIFULLY wrapped package, and although it was raining, the package survived just fine. Such a creative and lovely box of goodness! THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! I will open it tonight and post more pictures tomorrow....but for now just a BIG THANK YOU to my most bestest Reaper! 
Note the lovely little Bride of Frankenstein and the script Trick or Treat and the Pumpkin patch on front








Look at the ghost and the candy corn Happy Haunting and the Wicked with a witch hat (it's as if she knows me)








And a haunted house








And a crew of ghostly helpers to make sure the package arrived today








I am sooooo HAPPY!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya pic whoot more great reaps can not wait to see all the pics whoot .


----------



## Immortalia

Awesome guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

You better post pics tomorrow! We've hear that before from others only to still be waiting to see their reap. 

Can't wait to see what you got. Nicely decorated box!!


----------



## Araniella

Oh, sure.....turn on the tears...like that'll work. ;-)



witchymom said:


> i said it first SEND IT TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> please. sniff sniff


----------



## Araniella

Ooohhh...More pics soon!!! Can't wait!


----------



## sneakykid

Pumpkin5 said:


> I'm just a box....just a big old box....going to some lucky victim today.....Hhhhhmmmmm....who could my victim be???


Shipping on that must be CRAZY!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Dear victim, package has left the state, shall arrive on Wednesday!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

i keep checking my tracking # waiting to see DELIVERED


----------



## sneakykid

witchymom said:


> i said it first SEND IT TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> please. sniff sniff





Araniella said:


> Oh, sure.....turn on the tears...like that'll work. ;-)


Oops. For some reason, I read the "sniff sniff" as sniffing the box to try to figure out what's in it. My bad! lol


----------



## Araniella

Refresh.....refresh.....refresh......refresh.....



Dr. Phibes said:


> i keep checking my tracking # waiting to see DELIVERED


----------



## sikntwizted

Woke up late this morning to be disappointed. I didn't win the powerball. But I did see this. Well, I know that one is not my box, because this is!









I gotta Jeep! The shipping must have been terrible! (No Alkonost, the Jeep was already there!)




























I gotta dog! Though they forgot to feed it. Poor thing! I love it! Looks a lot like my Boston Terrier.










A little something for the kids










No name on anything, but I did get a good hint. Look in the goodie bag, and I got a rock!










Thanks so much! It's great! Got a couple that want to say thanks also










Thanks again!


----------



## Araniella

I love that dog! I got one this year as well, and it freaks out my 'real' dog.


----------



## ALKONOST

Araniella said:


> I love that dog! I got one this year as well, and it freaks out my 'real' dog.


Where did you find your dog skelly?


----------



## sikntwizted

It was in a Grandin road box


----------



## Araniella

Grandin Road. Had to wait forever for them to ship it though.



ALKONOST said:


> Where did you find your dog skelly?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

That dog rocks! (you can never go wrong with buckeyes either!)


----------



## ALKONOST

sikntwizted- your reaper did an awesome job!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am in LOVE with that dog!!!! (I would love to find a cat one even more!!) Awesome reap! I love the ToT bag with the rock in it..lol, gee, I wonder who could've sent that?


----------



## DeadMonique

My victim's box is out for delivery!

Annnnnnd I was reaped!

Teaser I got a couple weeks ago








Henry inspecting the package 








Annnnnd everything else!




































Thank you so much anonymous reaper! Who are you? These are all things I would have bought for myself  Can't wait to put everything up in my house, it will all be used year round!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I love that napkin holder! Nice reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty

DeadMonique said:


> My victim's box is out for delivery!
> 
> Annnnnnd I was reaped!
> 
> Teaser I got a couple weeks ago
> View attachment 171265
> 
> 
> Henry inspecting the package
> View attachment 171266
> 
> 
> Annnnnd everything else!
> View attachment 171267
> 
> View attachment 171268
> 
> View attachment 171269
> 
> View attachment 171270
> 
> View attachment 171271
> 
> 
> Thank you so much anonymous reaper! Who are you? These are all things I would have bought for myself  Can't wait to put everything up in my house, it will all be used year round!


Great reap!!! That's stuff I'd buy for myself, too!


----------



## Araniella

Love the spider web napkin holder. Waay cool!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap!!! That's stuff I'd buy for myself, too!


Very cool stuff! Those towels are adorable!


----------



## Spookybella977

Love all the gifts!!! The classic monster lantern is amazing!!! The prom queen is awesome!! Love the skelly dog, got one too!!! And those kitchen towels are so nice, love the one with the little Pom poms on the bottom!!! Too many nice things to list! Great gifts everyone!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Great gifts. I recently bought those spider web towels and some tablecloths like them for my Halloween Party. 

As for that dog, Lil Ghouliette bought it for me as a gift and I adore it. I placed mine outside already along with a possible skeleton.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Pumpkin5 said:


> I'm just a box....just a big old box....going to some lucky victim today.....Hhhhhmmmmm....who could my victim be???



 I just want to apologize in advance....the shop has been SLAMMED today and I did not get a chance to decorate the outside of my Reaper box very much.....Boo....I am sorry dear Victim.....I hope the lack of originality doesn't dampen your getting Reaped.... I was up late last night getting everything packed into the box....and I thought I would have time to draw on the box....but sadly....no..........just a couple of sad little stickers and a few "this way up" arrows....so sorry..
On a happier note, it should reach you on Thursday...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> You better post pics tomorrow! We've hear that before from others only to still be waiting to see their reap.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you got. Nicely decorated box!!


Never fear my dear, I am somewhat of a "picture Ho" and you will definitely see plenty of pictures from me....(in fact, you may have to send me a message....."that is ENOUGH Pumpkin....E-N-O-U-G-H"!)


----------



## Pumpkin5

sneakykid said:


> Shipping on that must be CRAZY!



 Less than you might think.......I just filled it with black feathers.........well....that is what my victim WANTED....


----------



## Spookybella977

Love your Day of the Dead Items suzika! I bought the sculpture with skeleton and cat and I LOVE IT!!! It's such a great size and with so much detail!


----------



## ondeko

All very nice stuff. Good job, everyone.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Araniella said:


> Refresh.....refresh.....refresh......refresh.....


No kidding...says it has been at my victims local post office since 5:24 in the morning......


----------



## sneakykid

Pumpkin5 said:


> Less than you might think.......I just filled it with black feathers.........well....that is what my victim WANTED....


Oh goody! All in spirit of the season.


----------



## Immortalia

Great reaps guys! I actually have that dog saved in my "Wishful thinking" favorites link on my computer from last Halloween!

On another Note!!!!!! My husband is currently on the phone with me (called as I was typing!) AND I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!! ARGH! I have class after work! This is gonna drive me nuts! LOL


----------



## Bethany

sikntwizted said:


> Woke up late this morning to be disappointed. I didn't win the powerball. But I did see this. Well, I know that one is not my box, because this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta Jeep! The shipping must have been terrible! (No Alkonost, the Jeep was already there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta dog! Though they forgot to feed it. Poor thing! I love it! Looks a lot like my Boston Terrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little something for the kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No name on anything, but I did get a good hint. Look in the goodie bag, and I got a rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! It's great! Got a couple that want to say thanks also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


YOU GOT A JEEP?!!  I'd love one of those. 
Seriously, great reap & I love how your reaper let you know who they were!! LOL Brilliant!!
Love the dog I'm sure the couple is happy to have a pet. cannot wait to be able to sit my skeles around a house.

Love the napkin holder & would so love the mini coffin pans! Gotta look for those. 

Pumpkin I look forward to your pictures & your posts!!


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha, "i got a rock"....that was such a creative way to reveal yourself! Great reapings y'all


----------



## Kelloween

well, mine is in Memphis..due date still on the 19th...


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> well, mine is in Memphis..due date still on the 19th...


Great...make me wait 3 more days...jeez.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great reaps everyone love the dog


----------



## Tannasgach

Mailed my box today and it must have to go far because it's not scheduled to be delivered till 9/23.  
My poor victim may be the last to be reaped. 
I think it takes 5 days just to get out of Florida.


----------



## katshead42

I don't mind waiting for my gift.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> Great...make me wait 3 more days...jeez.


lol, you know I dont have you..


----------



## nhh

Such awesome reaps!! Everyone outdid their selves!!!

I was all packed up and ready to ship today. But, I ended up needing another box. Crap!!! I have it though and 2 boxes will be on their way shortly....


----------



## Immortalia

I can't stand this...........do I ditch Algebra to check out my gifts at home, or be the good little student and go to class?


YIKES! A co-worker just sent me this, this guy is deranged, I LOVE IT!

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2013/09/16/creepy-clown-freaks-out-town-goes-viral/


----------



## witchymom

sneaky sneaky reaper.... i think s/he is sending a message..............  this is all. nothing on the back. no city postage stamp on envelope......... sneaky indeed.

well played, reaper, well played............


----------



## Hollows Eva

Tannasgach said:


> Mailed my box today and it must have to go far because it's not scheduled to be delivered till 9/23.
> My poor victim may be the last to be reaped.
> I think it takes 5 days just to get out of Florida.


well it does take a while to go all the way to Denmark, so i can wait for it


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

Our boxes are being prepared..I have been trying to arrange everything all day. One is done, and the other needs a lil figuring to fit in the box....I love puzzles. They will go out tomorrow as they are supposed to just a lil time to make sure nothing is damaged in transit. I know two people will be pleased eventually...


----------



## Bethany

Tannasgach said:


> Mailed my box today and it must have to go far because it's not scheduled to be delivered till 9/23.
> My poor victim may be the last to be reaped.
> I think it takes 5 days just to get out of Florida.


I mailed mine on Monday from FL so MissMandy would get it on Thursday in Maine, which she did. She had noted that if it came on Friday the 13th she wouldn't get it until Sat. So I made sure she got it Thursday.


----------



## Pumpkin5

witchymom said:


> sneaky sneaky reaper.... i think s/he is sending a message..............  this is all. nothing on the back. no city postage stamp on envelope......... sneaky indeed.
> 
> well played, reaper, well played............
> 
> View attachment 171296


OMG! I nearly had a heart attack! I used the EXACT same graphic on my box!!! (whoever your reaper is....he/she has impeccable tastes!)


----------



## witchymom

Pumpkin5 said:


> OMG! I nearly had a heart attack! I used the EXACT same graphic on my box!!! (whoever your reaper is....he/she has impeccable tastes!)


well, they are my reaper, so of COURSE they will have perfect, impeccable taste! 

for the record, i think i used it one year for SR too LOLOLOLOL


----------



## bethene

I have used that reaper picture also! Got lots of messages with tracking numbers today, so alot of packages in route, including mine for my victim


----------



## katshead42

YAY! I can't wait to get my gift!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Wow Sublime Nightmare - you are making animal skulls? I wish I made them - I just found them on ebay. My victim AsH-1031 collects skulls real and fake. I have to admit I had to get a couple for myself too to go in my witches kitchen! Can't wait to see what your's look like!



Kelloween said:


> I think Witchful thinking made those??


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I wish! I have difficulty drawing stick figures! I found them on pinterest - I would love to give the artist credit but the pin didn't link anywhere. I thought they would work best for the light to shine through the vellum since they were lighter than most of the movie screen shots and they were all the same size.




MissMandy said:


> Now that is one fantastic reap, Ash! Wow, very impressive! Did you draw those pictures, WitchfulThinking?


----------



## Witchful Thinking

What a great reaping!! Love all your gifts but that dog with his new skeli-family is the best!! 


sikntwizted said:


> Thanks so much! It's great! Got a couple that want to say thanks also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I am so relieved you liked everything AsH-1031!! I was seriously worried but I had great fun making the mummy head and the monster lantern - you were a wonderful victim to stalk and craft for! Happy Haunting!!



AsH-1031 said:


> *Finally got some pictures to my computer so I could post them. So without further ado some of the amazing gifts my reaper sent me this year:*
> View attachment 171122
> 
> View attachment 171123
> 
> View attachment 171124
> 
> View attachment 171125
> 
> View attachment 171126
> Awesome handmade mummy head
> View attachment 171127
> 
> View attachment 171128
> 
> View attachment 171130
> This is the four sides of a handcrafted awesome monster lantern.
> View attachment 171131
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much Witchful Thinking!*


----------



## kab

*I've been reaped!*

I have the absolute BEST reaper ever!!! The thought process and attention to detail are absolutely amazing!! This is PERFECT for my voodoo theme!!!! Thank you so much!! My reaper didn't tell me who they were but I will find out! Thank you again!! I absolutely LOVE everything!!! You are awesome!!!!


----------



## DeadMonique

Package has been delivered... victim isn't posting... I'm freakin' out!


----------



## Saki.Girl

KAB love the reap you got very cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

DeadMonique said:


> Package has been delivered... victim isn't posting... I'm freakin' out!


i that is the worest i am sure they will post soon


----------



## Bethany

Extremely awesome cabinet!! Great reap!!

OK on the 1 day I don't run up to the RV Post Office, which closes at NOON, we get a "you have a package" card in our mail box. 
Now I have to wait until tomorrow and be there at 9 am so IF it is my reap, I have time to bring it back to my RV, open it, post pics & still meet the realtor at the gate at 10 am to go look at houses. Reaper if you sent my package to be delivered today, it arrived. I just won't get it until tomorrow. If I wasn't reaped, I'll be a wee bit disappointed.


----------



## witchymom

DeadMonique said:


> Package has been delivered... victim isn't posting... I'm freakin' out!


mine was delivered to my vic last week :/


----------



## obcessedwithit

Great reaps everyone!!! Just Getting caught back up on this thread.


----------



## Kelloween

kab said:


> I have the absolute BEST reaper ever!!! The thought process and attention to detail are absolutely amazing!! This is PERFECT for my voodoo theme!!!! Thank you so much!! My reaper didn't tell me who they were but I will find out! Thank you again!! I absolutely LOVE everything!!! You are awesome!!!!


I know who this is from! nice reap!!


----------



## Bethany

I'm gonna say it I know we're all thinking it.

COME ON PEOPLE. IF you got reaped, share the pictures. Reapers put lots of time, effort & thought into your gifts & we the other Reapers & Victims want to see the craftsmanship they have put forth.  Thank you.


----------



## Kelloween

omg, I know who my reaper is,, all it took was one damn candy corn...hahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kelloween

lol..wait..I was reaped..excuse my blurry picture, I was so excited///okay here it is..










its my one candy corn!!


----------



## Araniella

Whew! My victim got their package today. I am sooo glad it got there in one piece. I was worried it may have been shaken apart.


----------



## Kelloween

omg that picture was huge..but I did get a cute little box that it came in..and a note! 




























thank you my reaper..I laughed when I saw it and knew who it was from!


----------



## Kelloween

Araniella said:


> Whew! My victim got their package today. I am sooo glad it got there in one piece. I was worried it may have been shaken apart.


lol, it looked lonely!  I will treasure him forever


----------



## Pumpkin5

Okay....because I don't want you "picture Ho's" to lose any sleep....I am staying late and getting my Reap pictures posted! First just let me say...my Secret Reaper was CzarinaKatarina and she was AWESOME! She stalked me perfectly and was a most excellent Reaper. She did a fabulous job on the packaging, everything was wrapped beautifully and so well thought out. This is my first participation in Secret Reaper and I could not have asked for a better Reaper. She sent me ghosts, ghosts and more ghosts and was so creative in her execution. First I opened the beautifully decorated box and found this wonderfully creative note:








...and the message was SO clever!








and then I opened the box and it was orange and green lovliness!!! So many packages, it felt like Christmas!!! (or, Halloween....if the Great Pumpkin visits you each year)
Lovely Glow in the Dark spiders and spider silhouettes!








A wonderful PERSONALIZED planning book








and inside......just for ME!!!
This is a picture of all the box's contents....I was soooooo blown away!








My theme is ghosts and glow in the dark and she Nailed my wants and needs to a "T"
The ghosts are amazing....and I just LOVE the faces....and they change colors, they are soooo awesome!!!
















And then these very tall and very cool "homeless" ghosts that want to live with ME!!!

























and because I am so in love with the decorations on the box....I have very carefully cut the paper away from the box and I am "harvesting " the wonderful stickers and art from the box.I mean come on!!! Look at that "Wicked" it has a hat and witch feet! Too spookily adorable!!!!


----------



## Araniella

Ohh..you know I HAD to, right? Oh, I laughed when Bethene sent me your name. 

He was kind of pitiful in that box---all alone.



Kelloween said:


> lol, it looked lonely!  I will treasure him forever


----------



## CDW

I've been Reaped!









This candle cycles through different colors on the inside:








And this spellbook (with Haunted Mansion reference) is fantastic:








Inside, there's a secret compartment with some great witch equipment, including this amazing scroll:















My reaper also included this witchcraft book, and these little plates - and how she knew I liked antelopes is beyond me...















One of the main features of my display this year is a witch, and this stuff is going to be perfect for her!

My reaper also made this awesome Haunted Mansion plaques, which are going up in my workshop immediately:








And finally, this great little hanging ghost for my tree, and some lights to go along with:















Thanks amyml! You're awesome! I love everything, and it goes perfectly with what I'm doing this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dang it, it cut me off on 10 pictures...She sent two ghost votive holders that are simply AWESOME! They are pictured in the group picture and I did want to post a picture of the personalization in my planning book....








and these are the silhouettes...








and this is the "Wicked" sign I harvested off of the packaging.....I simply love the little feet hanging down...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Pumpkin5 said:


> I just want to apologize in advance....the shop has been SLAMMED today and I did not get a chance to decorate the outside of my Reaper box very much.....Boo....I am sorry dear Victim.....I hope the lack of originality doesn't dampen your getting Reaped.... I was up late last night getting everything packed into the box....and I thought I would have time to draw on the box....but sadly....no..........just a couple of sad little stickers and a few "this way up" arrows....so sorry..
> On a happier note, it should reach you on Thursday...


thats ok i am sure i will love it!! its not the outside i care about,and it isn't size of the box that counts it's what is in it


----------



## Araniella

Wow..great reaps. Love all those ghosts Pumpkin5. The wall ones look really creepy.

And CDW--those plates are creepy-amazing. Love the book with the compartments.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great reaps everyone


----------



## Dr. Phibes

My brain hurts from flipping my iPad around back and forth to read then see


----------



## lilangel_66071

My victim will be pleasantly surprised that there is more to come  love reaping


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Phibes said:


> My brain hurts from flipping my iPad around back and forth to read then see



 Why are you complaining??? At least you HAVE a brain................


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

I have been reaped!!!! A HUGE thank you to kab for everything!!!
The box....







Some awesome gifts...







And a cauldron she made!!! It lights up....SO cool!!!!!







Thank you SOOO much!!!


----------



## Araniella

Cool cauldron!


----------



## Bethany

fantastic reaps Reapers!! Lucky Victims! So much creativity & thoughtfulness!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

sikntwizted said:


> Woke up late this morning to be disappointed. I didn't win the powerball. But I did see this. Well, I know that one is not my box, because this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta Jeep! The shipping must have been terrible! (No Alkonost, the Jeep was already there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta dog! Though they forgot to feed it. Poor thing! I love it! Looks a lot like my Boston Terrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little something for the kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No name on anything, but I did get a good hint. Look in the goodie bag, and I got a rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! It's great! Got a couple that want to say thanks also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Sikntwizted, your welcome. I’m glad you liked everything, had fun being your reaper; I couldn’t resist the rocks in the bag, hehe! I so wanted to send you a smashed Tony Stewart teaser but could find one, even on the clearance racks hummm image that, lol Go Jimmie Johnson. Your new best friend looks right at home with the skeles, love it. Glad he found a good home.


----------



## frogkid11

DeadMonique said:


> My victim's box is out for delivery!
> 
> Annnnnnd I was reaped!
> 
> Teaser I got a couple weeks ago
> View attachment 171265
> 
> 
> Henry inspecting the package
> View attachment 171266
> 
> 
> Annnnnd everything else!
> View attachment 171267
> 
> View attachment 171268
> 
> View attachment 171269
> 
> View attachment 171270
> 
> View attachment 171271
> 
> 
> Thank you so much anonymous reaper! Who are you? These are all things I would have bought for myself  Can't wait to put everything up in my house, it will all be used year round!



Monique - I think I found your SR. Take a look at this previous post -it looks like your box:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...read-secret-reaper-2013-a-81.html#post1516422


----------



## Kelloween

awesome reaps!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Pumpkin your reaper nailed it, awesome job. 
CDW love all the witchy stuff 
Hostess love that cauldron


----------



## witchy poo

My victim should have got the box this morning


----------



## Bethany

In case some of you don't read back posts. I missed the RV Park Post Office open hours today. I got a "YOU HAVE A PACKAGE" card in our mail box. Tomorrow morning I will pick up whatever package that is.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Loving all the latest reaps! Really liking all the ghost stuff...That hollow witch book with the candle, bag and scroll is awesome...I also like that cauldron!!


----------



## Kelloween

WitchyKitty said:


> Loving all the latest reaps! Really liking all the ghost stuff...That hollow witch book with the candle, bag and scroll is awesome...I also like that cauldron!!


you don't like my candy corn?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> you don't like my candy corn?


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! It's the best candy corn EVER!!!


----------



## amyml

CDW said:


> I've been Reaped!
> 
> View attachment 171331
> 
> 
> This candle cycles through different colors on the inside:
> View attachment 171335
> 
> 
> And this spellbook (with Haunted Mansion reference) is fantastic:
> View attachment 171338
> 
> 
> Inside, there's a secret compartment with some great witch equipment, including this amazing scroll:
> View attachment 171339
> 
> View attachment 171340
> 
> 
> My reaper also included this witchcraft book, and these little plates - and how she knew I liked antelopes is beyond me...
> View attachment 171341
> 
> View attachment 171342
> 
> 
> One of the main features of my display this year is a witch, and this stuff is going to be perfect for her!
> 
> My reaper also made this awesome Haunted Mansion plaques, which are going up in my workshop immediately:
> View attachment 171343
> 
> 
> And finally, this great little hanging ghost for my tree, and some lights to go along with:
> View attachment 171350
> 
> View attachment 171351
> 
> 
> Thanks amyml! You're awesome! I love everything, and it goes perfectly with what I'm doing this year.


I'm glad you liked everything, and I'm really glad everything made it in one piece! I don't know how I knew about the antelopes either.  I just know those little plates gave me the creeps (so I thought they'd be perfect for you, obviously)!


----------



## Kelloween

omg, I have 3 more days of being nervous..Im seeing all these great items and I made EVERYTHING that I sent...and then Im thinking the stuff is gonna be all broke...sigh..


----------



## Araniella

Hey, that candy corn was picked from a big bag with Love. L.O.V.E.
I can't believe his perfectly pointy white top was smooshed in. I'll have to send another.



WitchyKitty said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! It's the best candy corn EVER!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Araniella said:


> Hey, that candy corn was picked from a big bag with Love. L.O.V.E.
> I can't believe his perfectly pointy white top was smooshed in. I'll have to send another.


Our dog wants it..he can smell candy a mile away..he keeps sniffing that box!


----------



## bethene

oh wow,,, the reaps this year are beyond amazing!!! 

Hope my victim like their gifts,,, and also that they arrive in one piece!


----------



## Arlita

*Kymmm is the bomb*

I have the best Reaper ever thank you Kymmm you are awesome I asked for Pirate, Lab stuff, card embellishments, Witch stuff and boy did she come through by leaps and bounds here are a few pics.

First thing when I opened the box I found a note/letter I must say after reading it I was a little hesitant I just hope she is gentle with my soul.









After thinking about it I said what the heck I'm going for it Soul or no Soul.











I never have enough card embellishments these are awesome not too cutesy.










Every pirate needs lots of treasure and bottles of Rum Yo Ho Arrrrrrrrr


















I bet you have never had a spice rake like this and it is all mine heeeeeee. Also love the flag hanging in the background I am going to hang it up at work.










I asked for lab stuff and boy did I get it, I love the labels and tags.



























Kymmm are you keeping an eye on me?










Here is a picture of everything I did not get a close up of the skull he is very unique never seen one like it.

Once again Thank You Soooooooo much Kymmm you put a lot of time and effort in all my gifts and it shows. Well I better go I need to pack my victims gift hope she likes hers as much as I loved mine.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> Our dog wants it..he can smell candy a mile away..he keeps sniffing that box!


You should frame it or put it in a jar with a funny label!!


----------



## Araniella

Holey cow Arlita...you hit the jackpot!!! 
Amazing work Kymmm!!!


----------



## Araniella

Oh no!! Poor CC, he may be eaten. 

Yes! I like the idea of preserving him in a jar.




Kelloween said:


> Our dog wants it..he can smell candy a mile away..he keeps sniffing that box!


----------



## Kelloween

Niceeeeee reap Kymmm!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Arlita said:


> I have the best Reaper ever thank you Kymmm you are awesome I asked for Pirate, Lab stuff, card embellishments, Witch stuff and boy did she come through by leaps and bounds here are a few pics.
> 
> First thing when I opened the box I found a note/letter I must say after reading it I was a little hesitant I just hope she is gentle with my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After thinking about it I said what the heck I'm going for it Soul or no Soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never have enough card embellishments these are awesome not too cutesy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every pirate needs lots of treasure and bottles of Rum Yo Ho Arrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you have never had a spice rake like this and it is all mine heeeeeee. Also love the flag hanging in the background I am going to hang it up at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for lab stuff and boy did I get it, I love the labels and tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kymmm are you keeping an eye on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of everything I did not get a close up of the skull he is very unique never seen one like it.
> 
> Once again Thank You Soooooooo much Kymmm you put a lot of time and effort in all my gifts and it shows. Well I better go I need to pack my victims gift hope she likes hers as much as I loved mine.


Great reap!! That spice rack is awesome! I like the skull too!


----------



## booswife02

I've Been Reapppppeeeedddd!!!!!!!! Getting pics now!!! So excited


----------



## WitchyKitty

Araniella said:


> Oh no!! Poor CC, he may be eaten.
> 
> Yes! I like the idea of preserving him in a jar.


Yeah, I was thinking one of the little corked bottles, lol. Pop CC in and seal it up tight!


----------



## booswife02

So exciting


----------



## Arlita

Araniella said:


> Holey cow Arlita...you hit the jackpot!!!
> Amazing work Kymmm!!!


You know it Araniella I am one lucky victim.


----------



## booswife02

My beautiful card ,my spiders and web for my spider lair on my porch


----------



## booswife02

My awesome tin box with the most amazing hand crochet pumpkins, two little potion bottles and a bunch of potion labels which I desperately need


----------



## Araniella

Is the Ouija board tray part of the reap too? Lots of crazy goodness there. Have been trying to read the tags on the jars. Such details!



Arlita said:


> You know it Araniella I am one lucky victim.


----------



## Kelloween

Araniella said:


> Oh no!! Poor CC, he may be eaten.
> 
> Yes! I like the idea of preserving him in a jar.


CC lol! !


----------



## booswife02

My super cool potion bottles! I love the **** roaches!!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Arlita - love the bottles and labels! The ouija board was awesome too!


----------



## Araniella

Booswife02--that box was jam packed. Love the cockroach jar too. Nice reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Terrific stuff!!!!! It's so fun seeing all the goodies!


----------



## booswife02

I am so lucky! My Reaper hand crotched a witch hat just for me! It means so much to me  my niece is modeling it so you guys can see how it will look  and my cool Witchy woman cup that I would have bought myself if I had seen it!! It's very me!!


----------



## booswife02

And last but certainly not least my beautiful spell book!!


----------



## Araniella

That hat is hysterical! I love it.


----------



## booswife02

Here is everything together and my super awesome kind smart Reaper is... Drum Roll Please....Queen of Spades!! Thank you so so so so much  you have made my Halloween Season    I can't stop smiling


----------



## hallorenescene

sikntwizted, you got a dog? that is an awesome reap. wow! you are so lucky. wait a minute, that dog hasn't been fed. someone is pawning off on you their dead dog. getting rid of the evidence they are. lol. I got a rock, that is one fine job. setting sik up that way. nice job, really.
cool box pumpkin5. and may I point out that there isn't just a pumpkin patch there, but there are 5 pumpkins. 
Monique, nice teaser and reap. hey, your reaper did so good, they even matched the gifts to your nail polish.
immortalia, that clown story is a riot


----------



## Kymmm

Arlita, I'm so happy (and surprised) that nothing broke and that you like it all.  Everything was so much fun to work on that I kept adding to the gift pile!! Thank you for being such a great Victim!!


----------



## booswife02

AsH-1031 said:


> *Finally got some pictures to my computer so I could post them. So without further ado some of the amazing gifts my reaper sent me this year:*
> View attachment 171122
> 
> View attachment 171123
> 
> View attachment 171124
> 
> View attachment 171125
> 
> View attachment 171126
> Awesome handmade mummy head
> View attachment 171127
> 
> View attachment 171128
> 
> View attachment 171130
> This is the four sides of a handcrafted awesome monster lantern.
> View attachment 171131
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much Witchful Thinking!*


Those potion bottles are awesome! I love the Cauldron and OMG that Universal Monsters lantern is the bomb! haha...Great job Witchful Thinking!


----------



## booswife02

Pumpkin5 said:


> OMG!!! I was REAPED!!! I am sooooooo HAPPY!!! I have the MOST awesome Reaper ever! I can't open the package because the waiting room is full of customers....but I had to send pictures to let my Reaper know that I received the BEAUTIFULLY wrapped package, and although it was raining, the package survived just fine. Such a creative and lovely box of goodness! THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! I will open it tonight and post more pictures tomorrow....but for now just a BIG THANK YOU to my most bestest Reaper!
> Note the lovely little Bride of Frankenstein and the script Trick or Treat and the Pumpkin patch on front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the ghost and the candy corn Happy Haunting and the Wicked with a witch hat (it's as if she knows me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a haunted house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a crew of ghostly helpers to make sure the package arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooooo HAPPY!!!


What a beautiful box Pumpkin!


----------



## booswife02

sikntwizted said:


> Woke up late this morning to be disappointed. I didn't win the powerball. But I did see this. Well, I know that one is not my box, because this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta Jeep! The shipping must have been terrible! (No Alkonost, the Jeep was already there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta dog! Though they forgot to feed it. Poor thing! I love it! Looks a lot like my Boston Terrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little something for the kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No name on anything, but I did get a good hint. Look in the goodie bag, and I got a rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! It's great! Got a couple that want to say thanks also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


oh my goodness guys, this whole post makes me happy, haha... I love the Beware of Dog sign on the outside of the box! Very clever! I love that you thought about the kiddos and I really love they clue that you gave her I got a Rock!! and I love how your couple got a new dog sikntwizted!


----------



## hallorenescene

hostess, I love the box décor. and that cauldron is awesome. your reaper did good.
kab, nice reap. the fear of spiders is setting in. lol. well, I guess they are cool looking too.
kelloween, is that the box the gift came in? 
pumpkin5, that is a nice reap. those scene setters are so cool. 
cdw, wicked cool reap. lots of wonderful surprises.


----------



## Kelloween

hallorenescene said:


> hostess, I love the box décor. and that cauldron is awesome. your reaper did good.
> kab, nice reap. the fear of spiders is setting in. lol. well, I guess they are cool looking too.
> kelloween, is that the box the gift came in?
> pumpkin5, that is a nice reap. those scene setters are so cool.
> cdw, wicked cool reap. lots of wonderful surprises.



yes, this is my special candy corn box  A box in a box in a box..with my cute little candy corn in the middle!


----------



## ondeko

Wow. Another amazing set of reaps. I think people are really going all out this year.


----------



## Arlita

Araniella said:


> Is the Ouija board tray part of the reap too? Lots of crazy goodness there. Have been trying to read the tags on the jars. Such details!


Yes the tray is part of the reap I was thinking about hanging it on the wall.


----------



## Arlita

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> Arlita - love the bottles and labels! The ouija board was awesome too!



I am blessed my Reaper Kymmm is so creative.


----------



## Araniella

Agreed. She did an amazing job!

You're lucky..you could have ended up with 3 terribly painted boxes and a candy corn.




Arlita said:


> I am blessed my Reaper Kymmm is so creative.


----------



## Kelloween

Araniella said:


> Agreed. She did an amazing job!
> 
> You're lucky..you could have ended up with 3 terribly painted boxes and a candy corn.


don't be making fun of my gift  lol


----------



## Spookybella977

Pumpkin5 I love those pumpkins that change colors!!!!!!!!!! Awesome reap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

How come nobody is bragging on my candy corn?


----------



## Spookybella977

Nice candy corn Kelloween!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

arlita, wow, you did rake in the gifts. your letter scares me though. yikes. lol. seriously, you got a nice reap
booswife, nice reap. I really love the crocheted stuff. your niece shows the hat off perfectly. she's a sweetie. I have a few crocheted items I embellish. I think crocheted stuff is so delicate looking.
oh, kelloween, I get it now. nesting boxes, cute idea. those boxes I wouldn't be able to throw away. keep them to use for stacking décor. they are really cute


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, sorry kelloween, nice candy corn. but those boxes rock. lol.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Packing up my box to send. Yeah! Hopefully my last teaser made it to my victim today but not word yet. I hope my box makes it safe and sound... No glass but still afraid of breakage.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Bethany said:


> I'm gonna say it I know we're all thinking it.
> 
> COME ON PEOPLE. IF you got reaped, share the pictures. Reapers put lots of time, effort & thought into your gifts & we the other Reapers & Victims want to see the craftsmanship they have put forth.  Thank you.


I actually think it should be part of the rules that you are expected to post on the boards. 

I know everyone can be busy, but if you had the time to unwrap ure gift, surely u had time to snap a few shots too


----------



## Miss Erie

I'll be happy to post a bunch of pics...as soon as I get my box, LOL!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

DeadMonique said:


> My victim's box is out for delivery!
> 
> Annnnnnd I was reaped!
> 
> Teaser I got a couple weeks ago
> View attachment 171265
> 
> 
> Henry inspecting the package
> View attachment 171266
> 
> 
> Annnnnd everything else!
> View attachment 171267
> 
> View attachment 171268
> 
> View attachment 171269
> 
> View attachment 171270
> 
> View attachment 171271
> 
> 
> Thank you so much anonymous reaper! Who are you? These are all things I would have bought for myself  Can't wait to put everything up in my house, it will all be used year round!


*
Great Reap BUUUUUUUT UMMMMMMM Can we all take a moment to talk about those FABULOUS nails!!! LOVE!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Ok I just realized I never posted a pic of my box I got from my very own reaper. I know you already saw my fabulous wand and hat which is now in my classroom  (threaten the kids to turn them into toads if they dont listen ) But after I got some fabulous things. Along with some adorable stickers .....REAPER I apologize for not posting. I loved everything and will post a pic as soon as hubby gets home since he has the camera. For now though I got a great table cloth, some spooky cloth, halloween musical tape, Halloween magazine, FABULOUS spooky drink stirrers for my nightly cocktails. Everything was perfect! Thank you Thank you Thank you and when I can Ill post a pic. *


----------



## witchymom

so many awesome reaps!!!!!!!!! Love the skelly dog and crochet witch hat, and and and....... EVERYTHING! 

still waiting......... maybe today will be the day!


----------



## hallorenescene

so I went to the post office yesterday, and the package was not my secret reaper gift. maybe today


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked

Awesome reaps you guys are Creative!


----------



## Bethany

Such AMAZING Reaps!! So much of everyones reaps would go so well in my future house. Including that ADORABLE candy corn.  
This is only my 2nd time doing a reap and the wow factor just keeps going up! Speaking of candy corn...... I would LOVE to have one of these:
It wouldn't even have to be a Zombie!


----------



## Araniella

That is the cutest candy corn! I want one.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great reaps everyone keep the photos coming .

maybe today will be my day whoot


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

"i got a rock!" said:


> Great reaps everyone, awesome gifts. People who have not been reaped yet please don’t hate me but what an awesome surprise I was reaped again, and I now know who my wonderful reaper is. Thank you so much Madame_McSpanky , I am reposting my first reap so everyone knows what a wonderful reaper I had. My second reap was this skull face bunny my reaper made for my zombie babies, I know everyone hates zombie babies, but I love them, I can’t wait to get them out and put the bunny with them, so cool. I also got my favorite Yankee candle (pumpkin spice) will be lighting that tonight, perfect day here for it, cause it feels like fall today. Thank you again Madame_McSpanky



Oooh I just LOVE the skelly bunny! and I don't hate zombie babies, my wonderful reaper last year made me the cutest zombie babies and they were a huge hit at our party! I would love to see your display


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethany said:


> Such AMAZING Reaps!! So much of everyones reaps would go so well in my future house. Including that ADORABLE candy corn.
> This is only my 2nd time doing a reap and the wow factor just keeps going up! Speaking of candy corn...... I would LOVE to have one of these:
> It wouldn't even have to be a Zombie!
> View attachment 171437


That is cool. May need to make one.


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> That is cool. May need to make one.


How about 2 or 3 ?


----------



## Minshe

waiting, waiting, waiting,---envious of all the great reaps! I LOVE that candy corn--now I just have to figure out how to make it....


----------



## Bethany

I WAS REAPED

First & foremost, DeadMonique THANK YOU! I love everything. Already put on display & will be moved to our house when we get one!!













THE Package THE Reveal













The Contents This ADORABLE Spider (LOVE HIM) & A Handmade Happy Halloween







Some bottles for my mad scientist display. I'll be adding labels & such & the candle DRIPS HALLOWEEN COLORS!!! Never seen one of these.


----------



## Bethany

This Items Deserves it's OWN POST









Due to my LOVE of the Covered Cake Dish she painted ME this Picture!! (Sorry about the corner of ruled paper on the pic)
Here are my wonderful gifts on display!!














Monique Thank you so much!! Thanks for being my reaper!!


----------



## Araniella

Oh Bethany! I love the fuzzy spider!! And the painting is amazing. Some people just have such skills!

Hmm...I have to look for the Halloween Color Drippy candle.

Nice Reap!


----------



## witchymom

i have those same candles (and, sent some to my victim who apparently hates everything i sent)


----------



## Saki.Girl

witchymom said:


> i have those same candles (and, sent some to my victim who apparently hates everything i sent)


I am so sorry your victim has said nothing I bet everything you sent ROCKED. just like you


----------



## Saki.Girl

great reap betheny whoot for the painting


----------



## B Scary

Dear Victim BEaWARE -- your package is on the way! (Finally)


----------



## booswife02

Okay Victim, your package is headed out to the West coast should be there soon!!!!


----------



## ondeko

Kelloween said:


> How come nobody is bragging on my candy corn?


Because we don't want HallowsEva to be jealous, of course


----------



## witchymom

Saki.Girl said:


> I am so sorry your victim has said nothing I bet everything you sent ROCKED. just like you


meh, its their problem not mine. i did what i was supposed to do lol

i'd just like to know everything made it there and in one piece. 

so, no worries to my OWN dear reaper..... everyone will know when I get MY package (will it be today? please please please??????????? )


----------



## ondeko

Dr. Phibes said:


> That is cool. May need to make one.


Yeah, I might have to give this a try, too.


----------



## LadySherry

Ok as I said pics from my fabulous reap that I received.






The box with the hugging skellie.






the total reap the dome 13 hr clock that shall remain out all year.
Thank you again whom ever you are. BIG TEXAS HUGS TO YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

ondeko said:


> Yeah, I might have to give this a try, too.


Looks like sculpty clay and wire would work easily, then bake it to harden, and paint it.


----------



## witchymom

that clock is wicked!!!!!!!!!! 



LadySherry said:


> Ok as I said pics from my fabulous reap that I received.
> View attachment 171458
> The box with the hugging skellie.
> View attachment 171459
> the total reap
> View attachment 171458
> the dome 13 hr clock that shall remain out all year.
> Thank you again whom ever you are. BIG TEXAS HUGS TO YOU!!!!!!


----------



## ondeko

Jeez. Your reapers are making me feel a little insecure about what I have packed into those boxes. Nice stuff all around. The painting based on the cake plate rocks. Great way to feed your victim's obsession


----------



## MissMandy

Bethany said:


> I mailed mine on Monday from FL so MissMandy would get it on Thursday in Maine, which she did. She had noted that if it came on Friday the 13th she wouldn't get it until Sat. So I made sure she got it Thursday.


Did you have a brain fart my dear? I'm in MA not ME haha 



Arlita said:


> This is an awesome reap. I am in love with that spice rack! Absolutely perfect for a witchy kitchen!
> 
> Man, y'all are getting some amazing gifts!


----------



## witchymom

ondeko said:


> Jeez. Your reapers are making me feel a little insecure about what I have packed into those boxes. Nice stuff all around. The painting based on the cake plate rocks. Great way to feed your victim's obsession


i know, right?


----------



## ondeko

Dr. Phibes said:


> Looks like sculpty clay and wire would work easily, then bake it to harden, and paint it.


I'll try it in glass first--just to see if I can pull it off--but I have some milliput that I need to use up. It's a 2 part epoxy clay that hardens up in a day. Once dry you can carve, sand, drill, paint, whatever to it. It's also waterproof. Cool stuff, but not cheap. I have it around for doing custom conversions to table top wargaming miniatures. You know, for doing suff like adding Santa hats on killer robots or filling in gaps where you reposition an arm or leg.


----------



## Araniella

Lovin' that clock. What's in the smaller dome/dish? 
Those 'grow' things will look fantastic in some jars.



LadySherry said:


> Ok as I said pics from my fabulous reap that I received.
> View attachment 171458
> The box with the hugging skellie.
> View attachment 171459
> the total reap the dome 13 hr clock that shall remain out all year.
> Thank you again whom ever you are. BIG TEXAS HUGS TO YOU!!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Araniella said:


> Lovin' that clock. What's in the smaller dome/dish?
> Those 'grow' things will look fantastic in some jars.


The smaller dome jar has a very large beetle in it. Gonna look great in next year haunt. I didn't even open the container wasn't sure it was fake.


----------



## LadySherry

witchymom said:


> meh, its their problem not mine. i did what i was supposed to do lol
> 
> i'd just like to know everything made it there and in one piece.
> 
> Witchymom. I feel your pain. My victim received theirs yesterday but has not posted that she recieved it. Also sent 2 teasers and only 1 was mentioned. Don't know if the box made it to the right house.


----------



## Spookybella977

I hope my victim likes everything I'm sending!! I'm nervous!!!! & I can't wait to receive mine!!! Must check my po box today!!!


----------



## witchymom

LadySherry said:


> witchymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> meh, its their problem not mine. i did what i was supposed to do lol
> 
> i'd just like to know everything made it there and in one piece.
> 
> Witchymom. I feel your pain. My victim received theirs yesterday but has not posted that she recieved it. Also sent 2 teasers and only 1 was mentioned. Don't know if the box made it to the right house.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i had sent a teaser, too
Click to expand...


----------



## Araniella

Happened to me last year. Never heard a peep from my victim. I was concerned that it was delivered to the wrong house, or that it was all broken. Even if she didn't like it just letting me know that she got the box would have been enough. 






LadySherry said:


> witchymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> meh, its their problem not mine. i did what i was supposed to do lol
> 
> i'd just like to know everything made it there and in one piece.
> 
> Witchymom. I feel your pain. My victim received theirs yesterday but has not posted that she recieved it. Also sent 2 teasers and only 1 was mentioned. Don't know if the box made it to the right house.
Click to expand...


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

kab said:


> I have the absolute BEST reaper ever!!! The thought process and attention to detail are absolutely amazing!! This is PERFECT for my voodoo theme!!!! Thank you so much!! My reaper didn't tell me who they were but I will find out! Thank you again!! I absolutely LOVE everything!!! You are awesome!!!!


Great reap!! Love the steeler jersey beer coozi! Pittsburgh is my hometown too  A very thought gift!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Araniella said:


> Happened to me last year. Never heard a peep from my victim. I was concerned that it was delivered to the wrong house, or that it was all broken. Even if she didn't like it just letting me know that she got the box would have been enough.


That is horrible! straight up!


----------



## Immortalia

Ooooo, I want one!! How much Doc???



Dr. Phibes said:


> Looks like sculpty clay and wire would work easily, then bake it to harden, and paint it.



Bethany, MissMandy, I am literally drooling over your reap items!!! WOW!


----------



## katshead42

I loved that fact that my reaper sent me a teaser. I actually feel guilty for just sending my victim a package with no teaser. Next year I'm most definitely sending a teaser. I feel like this year has been one of the best reaper years ever as far as pictures and stuff are concerned. This forum really makes my days most days.


----------



## killerhaunts

I agree. I am sure my victim got the teaser ... silent as a graveyard ....

plus one of the other years I did it I never heard from my victim nor saw pics so it can happen.

So, please if you got them but don't like it please PM bethene so we know you at least got it, please. 

please.


----------



## Araniella

Apparently it happens. But my other victims have made up for it. Even those those who get a single candy corn. haha


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Don't feel bad about not hearing from your victim, the last two years I did SR I never heard anything from my victim. Checked the mail already, nothing again. I can't wait to get mine. I usually have to wait till past the shipping deadline before my package reaches me.


----------



## Araniella

Oh Spooky_Girl1980 that's terrible! TWO??!!! 

At least we're in good company!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

Boxes are on there way! Unfortunately because of size they are not expected until the start of next week. One has to go a really good distance from us, sorry.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

I agree people should post their pics. Their reaper should be able to find out if items made it to the right house and if the victim liked it. I am waiting on victim post about a teaser but I am sure it will be up soon. This person usually posts hint hint.


Big box on the way tomorrow... Sorry for missing the deadline by one day but I did not get a big enough box till last night and I won't be able to send it till tomorrow.


----------



## MissMandy

That's the one and only downside to SR....the possibility of not hearing from your victim  Of course, things happen in one's life that prevent or delay them from posting/giving thanks. That's completely understandable. But when weeks turn into months and months turn into a year, you can pretty much be sure you're not getting a thank you. And that just really sucks. I can't help but feel like our hard word & kind hearts.....our little family gets taken advantage of when that happens  But I take comfort in the fact that we're a tight little community. And the good people on here by far out-weight anything else


----------



## katshead42

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> I agree people should post their pics. Their reaper should be able to find out if items made it to the right house and if the victim liked it. I am waiting on victim post about a teaser but I am sure it will be up soon. This person usually posts hint hint.
> 
> 
> Big box on the way tomorrow... Sorry for missing the deadline by one day but I did not get a big enough box till last night and I won't be able to send it till tomorrow.


I forgive you


----------



## Hollows Eva

It makes you wonder thought, why people sign up, if they are not interested in playing the game to the end!But hopefully they are recorded and asked not to participate again if the just disapear like that,


----------



## Immortalia

Okay, so first off I must say to my wonderful reaper, Thank you for the wonderful teasers!!! You have definitely not failed to surprise me and up the anticipation level to a combustible boiling point!!!!! And now.......PICTURES! I already have this teaser displayed on my desk at work.


----------



## witchymom

Hollows Eva said:


> It makes you wonder thought, why people sign up, if they are not interested in playing the game to the end!But hopefully they are recorded and asked not to participate again if the just disapear like that,


well, saying thanks isn't a rule, just good manners. 

its only been the past week or so that i've been able to follow conversations and post more frequently. Between work, vacation (and getting ready for it) and life, I didn't have time really to scream VICTIM and play as much I usually do. The most important thing is that everyone SENDS their victim a gift, so that rescue reapers don't have to be called on.


----------



## MissMandy

Maybe saying thank you should be a rule, since apparently some lack common sense/good manners lol


----------



## katshead42

Hollows Eva said:


> It makes you wonder thought, why people sign up, if they are not interested in playing the game to the end!But hopefully they are recorded and asked not to participate again if the just disapear like that,


I'm glad that I wasn't excluded the year after I didn't post pics. I was super new to the forum and working two jobs and didn't realize that was expected of me. I sent my reaper a message thanking them but I don't think I even knew how to post pictures at that time.


----------



## witchymom

katshead42 said:


> I'm glad that I wasn't excluded the year after I didn't post pics. I was super new to the forum and working two jobs and didn't realize that was expected of me. I sent my reaper a message thanking them but I don't think I even knew how to post pictures at that time.


But you DID let them know you received it and appreciate it


----------



## MissMandy

The important thing is that you thanked them, kat  Yes, we all LOVE looking at the awesome reapings, but getting a thank you from your victim is what counts the most! I always take pix of what I'm sending my victim, just in case they're not a "poster".


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> The important thing is that you thanked them, kat  Yes, we all LOVE looking at the awesome reapings, but getting a thank you from your victim is what counts the most! I always take pix of what I'm sending my victim, just in case they're not a "poster".


i have a pic (youve seen it mandy lol) if i still dont hear anything after it seems all the reapings are done, ill post a pic lol


----------



## Immortalia

Just an FYI to my wonderful SR, I actually got 2, yes count them.....TWO! teasers yesterday but I jammed up my email sending pictures in and will have to post the other ones tomorrow. On a side note, I will also be shipping out my box tomorrow, sorry dear victim, the shipping on 2 boxes was gonna break the bank so I will have to re-think my packing tonight and get it out first thing.......  

I truly am sorry for the hold up and am really worried that something will get broken all in one box, so please excuse it if my packing is more utilitarian than pretty. I would rather everything fragile gets there ok than it look pretty as far as wrapping goes. I worked more hours on your gifts than at my actual work! LOL And loved every minute of it!


----------



## Kelloween

ahhh, so I just woke up...AND..though I loved my little candy corn..I was reapeddddddd..and I was so so SO excited...Araniella..you are the best reaper!!! I am gonna go take pictures now....I should have taken how nice you had everything wrapped..but I got excited and tore into things..told ya I had no patience..I love everything, you really made me smile!! I will be back shortly with pictures and Thank you very very much!!


----------



## Immortalia

As I'm in the same boat with my box, I'm sure that whoever your victim is will be waiting patiently (oh who am I kidding??? LOL) for the wonderful treasures hidden within.....Glad I'm not the only feeling the guilt of missing the deadline by a day. Whew!



SugarSugarDesserts said:


> I agree people should post their pics. Their reaper should be able to find out if items made it to the right house and if the victim liked it. I am waiting on victim post about a teaser but I am sure it will be up soon. This person usually posts hint hint.
> 
> 
> Big box on the way tomorrow... Sorry for missing the deadline by one day but I did not get a big enough box till last night and I won't be able to send it till tomorrow.


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

Immortalia said:


> Okay, so first off I must say to my wonderful reaper, Thank you for the wonderful teasers!!! You have definitely not failed to surprise me and up the anticipation level to a combustible boiling point!!!!! And now.......PICTURES! I already have this teaser displayed on my desk at work.


Ya know... I usually hate pink, but that really works.  Hats off to your reaper making pink spooky!


----------



## Immortalia

LOL The ribbon is actually orange, not sure why it came out looking pink in all the pics, and the cloth has gore on it.  I see why you thought that though! I love the skull with the roses the most, it's SO victorian feeling and pretty.



Gwen_Grimm said:


> Ya know... I usually hate pink, but that really works.  Hats off to your reaper making pink spooky!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

I got a teaser last week from my SR!!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-albums-2013-sr-picture171474-nice-teaser.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...albums-2013-sr-picture171475-teaser-my-sr.jpg


----------



## Araniella

That was a surprise for me too...not supposed to be there until tomorrow!! I'm excited....I can't wait to see!!!



Kelloween said:


> ahhh, so I just woke up...AND..though I loved my little candy corn..I was reapeddddddd..and I was so so SO excited...Araniella..you are the best reaper!!! I am gonna go take pictures now....I should have taken how nice you had everything wrapped..but I got excited and tore into things..told ya I had no patience..I love everything, you really made me smile!! I will be back shortly with pictures and Thank you very very much!!


----------



## nhh

katshead42 said:


> I'm glad that I wasn't excluded the year after I didn't post pics. I was super new to the forum and working two jobs and didn't realize that was expected of me. I sent my reaper a message thanking them but I don't think I even knew how to post pictures at that time.


But the key is, you thanked your reaper.


----------



## Araniella

So right. Doesn't have to be a public thanking.....a simple PM will do.



nhh said:


> But the key is, you thanked your reaper.


----------



## witchymom

Araniella said:


> So right. Doesn't have to be a public thanking.....a simple PM will do.


yuppers....................


----------



## Immortalia

BETHENE!!!!! Please check your email....... That is all.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN

So excited last night when I checked my mailbox...got a card from my SR!! Also finally mailed off my last two gifts to my victim today...apparently I'm out of touch with how much it costs to ship stuff cause I spent over $50 mailing two boxes!  One did have to be packed since I couldn't find a box the right size and didn't have packing peanuts or filling to prevent breakage so that was part of it. I already sent one teaser gift a while back and one of these was supposed to be the second teaser but it's actually going to get there AFTER the main gift!! Oh well, my victim will just get one last surprise next week!!!! Anyways, here is my fabulous card from my reaper!


----------



## ALKONOST

Araniella said:


> Happened to me last year. Never heard a peep from my victim. I was concerned that it was delivered to the wrong house, or that it was all broken. Even if she didn't like it just letting me know that she got the box would have been enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats horrible.. But, it can happen the other way too... oddly enough. Last year during SR2 I got my box from my reaper and posted the pics right away and then publicly thanked her. I didn't hear back so, I PM'd her (once I found out who she was) a few more times and thanking her some more on the thread. She never came forward and also never answered Justwhispers PM's. I found it strange but, hoped something bad didn't happen.


----------



## Araniella

Ohh.....wow Alkonost. I can't imagine not hearing back from my reaper. Yeah, I would worry that something happened as well.


----------



## kab

I figured out who my reaper was and the answer was right in front of me all along, despite the hour of going through the previous threads. DUHH! If you take a closer look to the amazing cabinet, the voodoo symbols (after translation) actually spells out: "Happy Halloween" and on the inside, "Dr. Phibes, Oct 31, 2013". The amount of time and thought that Dr. Phibes put into my gift was truly amazing and I am forever grateful!!! Although you can't see it very well, but there are little bottles that have cicada larvae (which my son thought was the coolest thing ever), dead flies, incense powder, tiger lily and day lilly seeds, red peppers and mimosa tree seeds, as well as voodoo cat figurines!! Dr. Phibes- You really are the best reaper ever!!!


----------



## witchymom

that cabinet is awesome! 




kab said:


> I figured out who my reaper was and the answer was right in front of me all along, despite the hour of going through the previous threads. DUHH! If you take a closer look to the amazing cabinet, the voodoo symbols (after translation) actually spells out: "Happy Halloween" and on the inside, "Dr. Phibes, Oct 31, 2013". The amount of time and thought that Dr. Phibes put into my gift was truly amazing and I am forever grateful!!! Although you can't see it very well, but there are little bottles that have cicada larvae (which my son thought was the coolest thing ever), dead flies, incense powder, tiger lily and day lilly seeds, red peppers and mimosa tree seeds, as well as voodoo cat figurines!! Dr. Phibes- You really are the best reaper ever!!!
> View attachment 171495
> View attachment 171496


----------



## Araniella

I really do love that cabinet!


----------



## kab

Araniella said:


> I really do love that cabinet!


Me too!! It really is amazing!!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I'm just happy to get a gift in return. One year I never received anything. Another was in December I think. I know packages get lost, but multiple ones mailed at different times all lost in the mail? Hard to buy that one...

Some great gifts out there people!


----------



## ALKONOST

WOW!! You did a killer job Dr. Phibes!! I'd love to have one too


----------



## Dr. Phibes

kab said:


> I figured out who my reaper was and the answer was right in front of me all along, despite the hour of going through the previous threads. DUHH! If you take a closer look to the amazing cabinet, the voodoo symbols (after translation) actually spells out: "Happy Halloween" and on the inside, "Dr. Phibes, Oct 31, 2013". The amount of time and thought that Dr. Phibes put into my gift was truly amazing and I am forever grateful!!! Although you can't see it very well, but there are little bottles that have cicada larvae (which my son thought was the coolest thing ever), dead flies, incense powder, tiger lily and day lilly seeds, red peppers and mimosa tree seeds, as well as voodoo cat figurines!! Dr. Phibes- You really are the best reaper ever!!!
> View attachment 171495
> View attachment 171496


Thanks for the kudos KAB. I thoroughly enjoyed making that for you. It was one of those projects that I could of worked on and added to for months so it was tough to say 'done'....I am thrilled it arrived in one piece, and am very excited that you love it!


----------



## [email protected]

I participated 2 years ago and not since because the person I reaped did not respond, it really left a bad taste in my mouth, it doesnt take much to just say thank you. I am nervously waiting to hear from this years reaper they should have been reaped by Friday the 13th at the latest.


ondeko said:


> Because we don't want HallowsEva to be jealous, of course


----------



## Immortalia

OMG! That cabinet is absolutely amazing! Dr. Phibes, your attention to detail is unparalleled!


----------



## Kelloween

Ok, Im back and once again thank you so much Araniella for a most awesome reap!! 
heres my box..and HAHAHA I was not last this time..









when I opened it, it was so neat and packaged so carefully (unlike mine ) I took the bigger things out and on the bottom so many presents weeeee!









The local item, salt water taffy is from Seaside Heights NJ, one of the hardest hit areas from Hurricane Sandy last Oct. Araniella..I feel NJ's pain..as a few people know on here..I lost my home in Hurricane Rita ..they are not nice..but anyway on with my gifts!









some great crackers..I love these, I don't want to open them!









a vintage black cat plaque..you know me..I love vintage and black cats!









some pumpkin spice soap to wash that smoke smell off me..heheehe









a ceramic pumpkin..believe it or not..I have the taller one that matches him!









I love these bags..there are 2 of them:









and wine charms..cute huh?









a lil black cat..my picture isnt good!









heres a group shot with skelly









not done..gonna continue in next post..


----------



## Araniella

There was certainly a lot of time and love that went into this one. 
How could anyone NOT love it! 



Dr. Phibes said:


> Thanks for the kudos KAB. I thoroughly enjoyed making that for you. It was one of those projects that I could of worked on and added to for months so it was tough to say 'done'....I am thrilled it arrived in one piece, and am very excited that you love it!


----------



## DeadMonique

Bethany said:


> This Items Deserves it's OWN POST
> 
> View attachment 171450
> 
> 
> Due to my LOVE of the Covered Cake Dish she painted ME this Picture!! (Sorry about the corner of ruled paper on the pic)
> Here are my wonderful gifts on display!!
> View attachment 171451
> View attachment 171452
> 
> 
> Monique Thank you so much!! Thanks for being my reaper!!


AHHH So glad nothing broke <3 Thanks for putting up with my crappy handwriting hahahaha I can totally paint, but I can't write for crap...


----------



## kallie

I've been participating since 2007 and everything has always been great! A 3 years ago my victim participated, I sent the package, they only logged on here one more time after that (a year later). This person joined, and got on this site a total of 3 times. Needless to say I believe that person's victim ended up needing a back-up reaper, but all worked out in the end for everyone. It's just not nice that this person accepted my $50 gift and bounced, but it's never stopped me because it's such a great community here and it wouldn't be the same without you participating as well 



[email protected] said:


> I participated 2 years ago and not since because the person I reaped did not respond, it really left a bad taste in my mouth, it doesnt take much to just say thank you. I am nervously waiting to hear from this years reaper they should have been reaped by Friday the 13th at the latest.


----------



## ALKONOST

WOW Kelloween!!!!!!! Another incredible reap!!! I love how everything is wrapped up in seperate styles... it makes things more exciting. I would'nt wanna open those crackers either


----------



## deeds0709

Kab that is so beautiful! Dr, Phibes you did an amazing job! I can only hope I get something that cool from my SR. Fingers crossed


----------



## Kelloween

okay here I go with more...2 sets of flicker candles ..these are nice!
















a very very nice wreath with skulls made bu Araniella









kitchen witch towels, black lace table runner, yay for creepy cloth!























another group..















...cute night light

uhhhhhhh..a big big spider..I love!









and my favorite..a big buzzard!! 









Thank you so so much Araniella, you are a fabulous reaper and I love everything!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Nice reap Kell and your not last lol


----------



## Spookerstar

AsH-1031 said:


> *Finally got some pictures to my computer so I could post them. So without further ado some of the amazing gifts my reaper sent me this year:*
> View attachment 171122
> 
> View attachment 171123
> 
> View attachment 171124
> 
> View attachment 171125
> 
> View attachment 171126
> Awesome handmade mummy head
> View attachment 171127
> 
> View attachment 171128
> 
> View attachment 171130
> This is the four sides of a handcrafted awesome monster lantern.
> View attachment 171131
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much Witchful Thinking!*



those animal skulls are amazing, not to mention the mummy head and lantern. Awesome job Witchful Thinking!


----------



## ALKONOST

kallie said:


> I've been participating since 2007 and everything has always been great! A 3 years ago my victim participated, I sent the package, they only logged on here one more time after that (a year later). This person joined, and got on this site a total of 3 times. Needless to say I believe that person's victim ended up needing a back-up reaper, but all worked out in the end for everyone. It's just not nice that this person accepted my $50 gift and bounced, but it's never stopped me because it's such a great community here and it wouldn't be the same without you participating as well


I belong to another forum called PugVillage and they have a gift exchange during xmas every year. They do have a stipulation of having to have posted at least 300 times before you're allowed to join in the gift exchange. I never join though because I mostly just read and I don't have enough posts. But, I've wondered if that would help here in the case of victim's gone MIA. It might be hard to wan't to adhere to that rule though since for the most part everyone does a great job showing gratitude. That forum may have had alot of issues regarding that I'm guessing.


----------



## booswife02

Bethany said:


> This Items Deserves it's OWN POST
> 
> View attachment 171450
> 
> 
> Due to my LOVE of the Covered Cake Dish she painted ME this Picture!! (Sorry about the corner of ruled paper on the pic)
> Here are my wonderful gifts on display!!
> View attachment 171451
> View attachment 171452
> 
> 
> Monique Thank you so much!! Thanks for being my reaper!!


Bethany that hand painted picture is to die for and it is very personal since you are always talking about the beautiful plate, I was actually thinking if I get you or pumpkin in secret reaper 2 how on earth am I going to paint a plate!!! haha....


----------



## Araniella

My hubbie was so upset when I shipped the buzzard..haha I have to get one for him.

So glad you like everything. It was fun getting together. Probably a good thing I was out of sorts and couldn't make much. You've seen my painting skills..haha And you ARE admittedly picky. 

As a side note. You have one of the last boxes of salt water taffy from the Berkeley Sweet Shop in Seaside Heights on the boardwalk. The day I shipped this to you, there was a 6 alarm fire and the newly built / restored boardwalk that was ripped apart in hurricane Sandy burned to the ground. It started right at that sweet shop.


----------



## Killamira

Everything looks amazing guys!!! I can't wait to get reaped!! Those candles are very cool indeed!


----------



## im the goddess

sikntwizted said:


> Woke up late this morning to be disappointed. I didn't win the powerball. But I did see this. Well, I know that one is not my box, because this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta dog! Though they forgot to feed it. Poor thing! I love it! Looks a lot like my Boston Terrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dog.
> 
> 
> 
> DeadMonique said:
> 
> 
> 
> My victim's box is out for delivery!
> 
> Annnnnnd I was reaped!
> 
> Thank you so much anonymous reaper! Who are you? These are all things I would have bought for myself  Can't wait to put everything up in my house, it will all be used year round!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice things. I have that pan.
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than you might think.......I just filled it with black feathers.........well....that is what my victim WANTED....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black feathers, my gift contains black feathers too!
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Phibes said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding...says it has been at my victims local post office since 5:24 in the morning......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sent a teaser a week ago, which is still out there. Looks like the main event and the teaser will arrive the same day.
> 
> 
> 
> kab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the absolute BEST reaper ever!!! The thought process and attention to detail are absolutely amazing!! This is PERFECT for my voodoo theme!!!! Thank you so much!! My reaper didn't tell me who they were but I will find out! Thank you again!! I absolutely LOVE everything!!! You are awesome!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! wonderful scroll and cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> Kelloween said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg that picture was huge..but I did get a cute little box that it came in..and a note!
> 
> View attachment 171332
> 
> thank you my reaper..I laughed when I saw it and knew who it was from!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool boxes
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....because I don't want you "picture Ho's" to lose any sleep....I am staying late and getting my Reap pictures posted! First just let me say...my Secret Reaper was CzarinaKatarina and she was AWESOME! She stalked me perfectly and was a most excellent Reaper. She did a fabulous job on the packaging, everything was wrapped beautifully and so well thought out. This is my first participation in Secret Reaper and I could not have asked for a better Reaper. She sent me ghosts, ghosts and more ghosts and was so creative in her execution. First I opened the beautifully decorated box and found this wonderfully creative note:
> 
> ...and the message was SO clever!
> 
> and then I opened the box and it was orange and green lovliness!!! So many packages, it felt like Christmas!!! (or, Halloween....if the Great Pumpkin visits you each year)
> Lovely Glow in the Dark spiders and spider silhouettes!
> 
> A wonderful PERSONALIZED planning book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and inside......just for ME!!!
> This is a picture of all the box's contents....I was soooooo blown away!
> 
> My theme is ghosts and glow in the dark and she Nailed my wants and needs to a "T"
> The ghosts are amazing....and I just LOVE the faces....and they change colors, they are soooo awesome!!!
> 
> 
> And then these very tall and very cool "homeless" ghosts that want to live with ME!!!
> 
> and because I am so in love with the decorations on the box....I have very carefully cut the paper away from the box and I am "harvesting " the wonderful stickers and art from the box.I mean come on!!! Look at that "Wicked" it has a hat and witch feet! Too spookily adorable!!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovethe little planning book.
> 
> 
> 
> CDW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been Reaped!
> 
> This candle cycles through different colors on the inside:
> 
> And this spellbook (with Haunted Mansion reference) is fantastic:
> Inside, there's a secret compartment with some great witch equipment, including this amazing scroll:
> View attachment 171339
> 
> View attachment 171340
> 
> 
> My reaper also included this witchcraft book, and these little plates - and how she knew I liked antelopes is beyond me...
> 
> One of the main features of my display this year is a witch, and this stuff is going to be perfect for her!
> 
> My reaper also made this awesome Haunted Mansion plaques, which are going up in my workshop immediately:
> 
> And finally, this great little hanging ghost for my tree, and some lights to go along with:
> Thanks amyml! You're awesome! I love everything, and it goes perfectly with what I'm doing this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> terrific gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> hostesswiththemostess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reaped!!!! A HUGE thank you to kab for everything!!!
> The box....
> 
> Some awesome gifts...
> 
> And a cauldron she made!!! It lights up....SO cool!!!!!
> View attachment 171361
> 
> Thank you SOOO much!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that cauldron is great.
> 
> 
> 
> Arlita said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the best Reaper ever thank you Kymmm you are awesome I asked for Pirate, Lab stuff, card embellishments, Witch stuff and boy did she come through by leaps and bounds here are a few pics.
> 
> First thing when I opened the box I found a note/letter I must say after reading it I was a little hesitant I just hope she is gentle with my soul.
> 
> 
> After thinking about it I said what the heck I'm going for it Soul or no Soul.
> 
> I never have enough card embellishments these are awesome not too cutesy.
> 
> Every pirate needs lots of treasure and bottles of Rum Yo Ho Arrrrrrrrr
> 
> I bet you have never had a spice rake like this and it is all mine heeeeeee. Also love the flag hanging in the background I am going to hang it up at work.
> 
> I asked for lab stuff and boy did I get it, I love the labels and tags.
> 
> Kymmm are you keeping an eye on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of everything I did not get a close up of the skull he is very unique never seen one like it.
> 
> Once again Thank You Soooooooo much Kymmm you put a lot of time and effort in all my gifts and it shows. Well I better go I need to pack my victims gift hope she likes hers as much as I loved mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kymmm, awesome job on everything.
> 
> 
> 
> booswife02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so lucky! My Reaper hand crotched a witch hat just for me! It means so much to me  my niece is modeling it so you guys can see how it will look  and my cool Witchy woman cup that I would have bought myself if I had seen it!! It's very me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should wear that hat all winter long. Think of the delicious looks you would receive
> 
> 
> 
> Bethany said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Items Deserves it's OWN POST
> 
> View attachment 171450
> 
> 
> Due to my LOVE of the Covered Cake Dish she painted ME this Picture!! (Sorry about the corner of ruled paper on the pic)
> Here are my wonderful gifts on display!!
> Monique Thank you so much!! Thanks for being my reaper!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely painting.
> 
> 
> 
> LadySherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok as I said pics from my fabulous reap that I received.The box with the hugging skellie. the total reap the dome 13 hr clock that shall remain out all year.
> Thank you again whom ever you are. BIG TEXAS HUGS TO YOU!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Araniella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happened to me last year. Never heard a peep from my victim. I was concerned that it was delivered to the wrong house, or that it was all broken. Even if she didn't like it just letting me know that she got the box would have been enough.
> I think it should be a rule from now on. I don't mean to be harsh, but reapers, for the most part, go out of their way, above and beyond, and if the receiver cannot take a moment to say I received your gift, thank you, they should be banned from future reapings. Personally, I don't care if my victim posts photos, although it is nice to see ones creativity out there, but to not acknowledge receipt, or a simple thank you is unconscionable. Now to get on my kids about those birthday than you cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katshead42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that I wasn't excluded the year after I didn't post pics. I was super new to the forum and working two jobs and didn't realize that was expected of me. I sent my reaper a message thanking them but I don't think I even knew how to post pictures at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said thank you. That's the difference. Life gets in the way sometimes, but a thank you is a simple thing.
> 
> I can't wait to see more photos. So sorry for the long post. You miss a day and bam!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## witchymom

Araniella said:


> As a side note. You have one of the last boxes of salt water taffy from the Berkeley Sweet Shop in Seaside Heights on the boardwalk. The day I shipped this to you, there was a 6 alarm fire and the newly built / restored boardwalk that was ripped apart in hurricane Sandy burned to the ground. It started right at that sweet shop.


i saw that on the news


----------



## booswife02

LadySherry said:


> witchymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> meh, its their problem not mine. i did what i was supposed to do lol
> 
> i'd just like to know everything made it there and in one piece.
> 
> Witchymom. I feel your pain. My victim received theirs yesterday but has not posted that she recieved it. Also sent 2 teasers and only 1 was mentioned. Don't know if the box made it to the right house.
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry guys, that would hurt my feelings to, you just want your victim to be happy and you put so much time, thought, effort and even money into it. I would never do that to any of you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Araniella

When we watched it burning, my daughter said it was like a nightmare watching her childhood go up in smoke. We have a summer house not far from there and we were pretty much spared from too much Hurricane Sandy damage. Husband and son were just there--right where the fire started just days before. I'm thankful that they were all the way home when it started, and that it didn't happen at the peak of the season. Crazy.


----------



## Kelloween

Araniella said:


> My hubbie was so upset when I shipped the buzzard..haha I have to get one for him.
> 
> So glad you like everything. It was fun getting together. Probably a good thing I was out of sorts and couldn't make much. You've seen my painting skills..haha And you ARE admittedly picky.
> 
> As a side note. You have one of the last boxes of salt water taffy from the Berkeley Sweet Shop in Seaside Heights on the boardwalk. The day I shipped this to you, there was a 6 alarm fire and the newly built / restored boardwalk that was ripped apart in hurricane Sandy burned to the ground. It started right at that sweet shop.


oh wow..maybe I should save it? lol..I really liked everything..I love the wreath and buzzard..sorry husband! Thanks again, Im a happy picky camper today! lol


----------



## im the goddess

In the time it took to catch up and post above, I missed another fabulous reap. Great score Kelloween.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Nice Haul Kelloween and Nice Reap Araniella! Wow!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> This Items Deserves it's OWN POST
> 
> View attachment 171450
> 
> 
> Due to my LOVE of the Covered Cake Dish she painted ME this Picture!! (Sorry about the corner of ruled paper on the pic)
> Here are my wonderful gifts on display!!
> View attachment 171451
> View attachment 171452
> 
> 
> Monique Thank you so much!! Thanks for being my reaper!!


Hahaha! Awesome paintig, it's the infamous cake plate cover design, isn't it?? Oh, and I NEED that fuzzy spider!!! Someone direct me where to find one!!


----------



## Immortalia

Kallie,

That was very well-said.


----------



## WitchyKitty

LadySherry said:


> Ok as I said pics from my fabulous reap that I received.
> View attachment 171458
> The box with the hugging skellie.
> View attachment 171459
> the total reap the dome 13 hr clock that shall remain out all year.
> Thank you again whom ever you are. BIG TEXAS HUGS TO YOU!!!!!!


LOVE that clock!


----------



## LadySherry

WitchyKitty said:


> LOVE that clock!


Me too but I only have my reapers human name not their forum name. I wish they would pm me so I can thank them personally.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> okay here I go with more...2 sets of flicker candles ..these are nice!
> View attachment 171512
> 
> 
> View attachment 171511
> 
> 
> a very very nice wreath with skulls made bu Araniella
> 
> View attachment 171513
> 
> 
> kitchen witch towels, black lace table runner, yay for creepy cloth!
> 
> View attachment 171514
> View attachment 171515
> 
> 
> View attachment 171516
> 
> 
> another group..
> 
> View attachment 171517
> 
> 
> View attachment 171518
> ...cute night light
> 
> uhhhhhhh..a big big spider..I love!
> 
> View attachment 171519
> 
> 
> and my favorite..a big buzzard!!
> 
> View attachment 171520
> 
> 
> Thank you so so much Araniella, you are a fabulous reaper and I love everything!


Wow! Terrific reap!! LOVE! The vintage stuff is so cool...and the black cat stuff!


----------



## Spookerstar

Dear victim
I know you have been posting that you are “die”ing to be reaped. Your day is near. You will be reaped on Wednesday. 
Be very afraid!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

I apologize for not posting these earlier, it's been a hectic morning at work, there was an emergency that had to be taken care of! And when I did go to post the pictures, my computer had some big error message and took forever to load  I am so sorry reaper. Yesterday I received ANOTHER teaser, that makes 3!!!!! My reaper has gone above and beyond their reaper duties  The 3rd teaser is a beautiful coffin ornament for my new halloween tree! I thought the coffin itself was awesome but then I opened it up and bam! The cutest little ghost ever  THANK YOU REAPER!!! They also left a note saying that there was a clue but I still can't figure it out?! lol I have an idea of who my reaper may be but I will wait to make sure before I tell anyone my guess...... I LOVE everything that my reaper has sent me, they did a lot of stalking, because all of this is so me and it is so thoughtful!  Thank you again!!!! 

The gorgeous wrapping paper with skulls on it!! (where did you find this?!)








I keep saying when open my teasers " I just LOVE this paper!". The beautiful coffin ornament








The cutest surprise on the inside of the coffin!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wow...after reading through all the recent posts, I see many people never get any form of thanks for their gifts they sent to their victims. How terribly depressing. I know really terrible things can happen that may cause a victim to not be able to respond...but there seems to be quite a few too many MIA victims for that to be the case for all of them! How hard is it to, at least, send a thank you or a notice that they at least got the gift??? Truthfully, I think it would be nice for the victim to post pics (or a detailed thank you on the pic thread if you can't post pics for some reason)...but really, at least say thank you, even in a PM!! Heck, even if your internet was shut off, you could go to the library and send a quick ty...or even snail mail a thank you back to your reaper as a last resort! 

I think there should be something in the rules, going forward, that could help this issue. Is there anything fairly simple that could be added to the rules to help remedy this? A post limit would be helpful...but that would be even more extra work for poor Bethene (or anyone else running SRs).

I'm so sorry for those reapers who are left in the dark! Fear not, my reaper, and future reapers...unless I'm dead or severely mentally incapacitated in some way, you will get your thanks!  (Let's just pray that doesn't happen, though, lol!!!!!)


----------



## Dr. Phibes

OK...now that my victim is passed out, sweaty and satisfied....'where is my box?????'


----------



## beautifulnightmare

awesome reaps! I am again flabbergasted by the amazing creativity and talent of this forum's members! I can't wait to try to "steal" some of the ideas! Awesome reapings and amazing teasers!


----------



## kallie

Dr. Phibes! A week ago you said something like (and I'm paraphrasing) "all of these reaper gifts are awesome. My victim is gonna think I suck".

Ummmm...Dude! That box and candle set is the coolest ever!! You most definitely do not suck! Love your victims gifts. Even my mom (a member too) was all like "look at what Dr. Phibes sent!!"


----------



## DeadMonique

booswife02 said:


> Bethany that hand painted picture is to die for and it is very personal since you are always talking about the beautiful plate, I was actually thinking if I get you or pumpkin in secret reaper 2 how on earth am I going to paint a plate!!! haha....



Hahaha after I had sent my teaser to her I thought "Oh! damn, I should have sent a huge box with nothing but a printed photo of the cake plate." That's a little too cruel though, even for me.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

WitchyKitty said:


> Wow...after reading through all the recent posts, I see many people never get any form of thanks for their gifts they sent to their victims. How terribly depressing. I know really terrible things can happen that may cause a victim to not be able to respond...but there seems to be quite a few too many MIA victims for that to be the case for all of them! How hard is it to, at least, send a thank you or a notice that they at least got the gift??? Truthfully, I think it would be nice for the victim to post pics (or a detailed thank you on the pic thread if you can't post pics for some reason)...but really, at least say thank you, even in a PM!! Heck, even if your internet was shut off, you could go to the library and send a quick ty...or even snail mail a thank you back to your reaper as a last resort!
> 
> I think there should be something in the rules, going forward, that could help this issue. Is there anything fairly simple that could be added to the rules to help remedy this? A post limit would be helpful...but that would be even more extra work for poor Bethene (or anyone else running SRs).
> 
> I'm so sorry for those reapers who are left in the dark! Fear not, my reaper, and future reapers...unless I'm dead or severely mentally incapacitated in some way, you will get your thanks!  (Let's just pray that doesn't happen, though, lol!!!!!)


I agree! I post my thank you's as soon as I am possible but I can't imagine getting a victim that doesn't say thank you or at least let you know they got your package! I am forever greatful to my reapers past, present, and future and I appreciate the fact that they took the time to do things for me, purchase me things, and put so much thought into what they want to do for me as a gift. It makes me feel special and honoroed that they took time out of their day for me!!!


----------



## sneakykid

Love the cracker wrappers!

The coffin in adorable!!





Bethany said:


> This Items Deserves it's OWN POST
> 
> View attachment 171450
> 
> 
> Due to my LOVE of the Covered Cake Dish she painted ME this Picture!!


I love it when people paint pretty things like this!! Everyone was so excited about the cake dish and now they'll be jealous of your painting. 




B Scary said:


> Dear Victim BEaWARE -- your package is on the way! (Finally)
> View attachment 171455


lol for some reason I had a laughing fit because of the sign. lol!


----------



## Kelloween

I just checked mine..still in Memphis..why does everything get stuck in Memphis??


----------



## Dr. Phibes

kallie said:


> Dr. Phibes! A week ago you said something like (and I'm paraphrasing) "all of these reaper gifts are awesome. My victim is gonna think I suck".
> 
> Ummmm...Dude! That box and candle set is the coolest ever!! You most definitely do not suck! Love your victims gifts. Even my mom (a member too) was all like "look at what Dr. Phibes sent!!"


Thanks! First time jitters I suppose. Now I am going to have to try and live up to the hype next year.....


----------



## Araniella

That reminds me....I'm still waiting to be reaped too!!! 



Dr. Phibes said:


> OK...now that my victim is passed out, sweaty and satisfied....'where is my box?????'


----------



## Miss Erie

DeadMonique said:


> AHHH So glad nothing broke <3 Thanks for putting up with my crappy handwriting hahahaha I can totally paint, but I can't write for crap...


DeadMonique, you win the Internet today  That painting was such a clever idea! And so funny too.


----------



## DeadMonique

Miss Erie said:


> DeadMonique, you win the Internet today  That painting was such a clever idea! And so funny too.


Thank ya, miss


----------



## Immortalia

I ....er, ummm, wait, no I can't say that.....uh.....oh nevermind! LOL This is JUST TOO EASY to have a snappy comeback for, but I would have a moderator all over me. Oh well.... <sighs>



Dr. Phibes said:


> OK...now that my victim is passed out, sweaty and satisfied....'where is my box?????'


----------



## witchy poo

LadySherry, I wont keep you guessing any longer. I AM YOUR REAPER   So happy everything made it without breaking.


----------



## Guest

I came home on lunch from a rough morning at work and what do I see but a giant box on my porch!!! I was reaped by Deeds!!!!!! I took caution and carried the box to the Halloween Room. I started some mood music "Jacks Lamont". I warmed a kettle, poured a hot cider and then took in all the stickers placed on the package. I slowly opened the box to find an assortment of items. My first "WOW" item was a portrait of Jack, Sally and Zero which now resides on my wall. Then I uncovered a really unique pumpkin I have never seen before. I love the pumpkin as well...I am addicted to orange. Next out of the bag was Luminaries, a notebook and excellent looking paper lanterns which of course I adore. 

Three mystery items then remained unwrapped. After another sip of cider and a couple candy corn I opened the first tissue paper item to find a Big Lots owl that Hoots and his eyes light up. I have always admired this owl but never purchased him so needless to say I was very happy. Next I opened a wonderful pumpkin with a very unique face. I love him, in fact I own him in the color black so I was so excited to get his brother. I was then left with the large package to open. I was at a loss for what a could be. By this time the CD player was now playing "This is Halloween" in the background. I ripped the paper off the last item of the Reap to find the "HAPPY HALLOWEEN" Block set!!! I have wanted these blocks badley!!!!! They dont sell them anywhere near me and I dont even know if I have ever mentioned on the forum that I lust for these yet there they were in my hands at last. I cant thank my Reaper enough for the joy you have brought me!! I am including a picture of the blocks adding the finishing touch to my curio display. Every gift was very well thought out and my Halloween Spirit is at an all time high now.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Awesome reap for MrGris by Deeds! I love staring at all his blow molds. lol


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Love the coffin ornamanet with the ghost! Soo cute!
Dr. Phibes that cabinet is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

Fantastic job SRs!!!!!! It has amazed me each time I look at the goodies people receive, how thoughtful and truly caring the members here are with what they send. It really shows when a person opens a box and is able to say in disbelief, "How did they know?!?"


----------



## nhh

More awesomeness!!!!! 

Victim - you will have to wait until next week... it takes that long to get to you... The monkeys are tired from all of the awesome packages so far. 

But, it's on it's way...

Now.... I need to be reaped!


----------



## Bethany

WOW! I've said it before and I'll say it again. The extent these talented, artistic reapers go to to make their victims awesome reaps is AMAZING!! The people here are true artist! Also how personal the gifts are. People truly do a great stalking job. 

Monique, when I get the actual unpainted cake pan, you'll be in the pool of who is going to paint it for me!!


----------



## kallie

Thanks Immortalia! I was wondering if I was being too harsh on my former victim and I was hoping it didn't come off that way. It was a poopy situation, but nobody lost anything, except maybe my money/time for gifts, but honestly I didn't see it that way til just when I posted and thought about it for a sec. No big deal. I still love HF.com and I look forward to secret reaper every year! I really believe that's a rare situation and there are always back up reapers just in case it does




Immortalia said:


> Kallie,
> 
> That was very well-said.


----------



## Immortalia

You're welcome Kallie. And no, you were not out of line. Venting a little over never getting any word on whether they got the gift you spent countless hours creating is perfectly acceptable. Luckily, I believe we have a fine group of reapers this year!!!


----------



## kallie

Yes! Everybody gets those jitters! I second, triple, quadruple guessed myself, but after all, I see that I did an awesome job and you did too!!



Dr. Phibes said:


> Thanks! First time jitters I suppose. Now I am going to have to try and live up to the hype next year.....


----------



## sumrtym

To my reapee:

Fear not when you see the box, for though it is a slight bit too small for what I sent, the contents are packed well and should survive with no problems. The piece causing the problem has an inch of foam around it in all directions.

Trucks should cause you no more worry....after Thursday! 

.
.
.
If I had known it was only going to be 2 days, I'd have baked some cookies...except as I said, the box was a bit small for things to fit anyway. I swear, the hardest part is always finding a box the right size.


----------



## ScaredyKat

That's okay. I'll be happy with or without cookies. 


sumrtym said:


> To my reapee:
> 
> Fear not when you see the box, for though it is a slight bit too small for what I sent, the contents are packed well and should survive with no problems. The piece causing the problem has an inch of foam around it in all directions.
> 
> Trucks should cause you no more worry....after Thursday!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> If I had known it was only going to be 2 days, I'd have baked some cookies...except as I said, the box was a bit small for things to fit anyway. I swear, the hardest part is always finding a box the right size.


----------



## ondeko

Neat stuff. I'm really impressed with the person who found a pumpkin Mr. Gris had not seen--that's difficult. I admit I was trolling garage sales all summer looking for blowmolds just in case I got a victim like this.


----------



## kallie

Yay! Mr. Gris! That was my mama! We searched all over because we know you love vintage style blow molds. She'll be home soon to talk all about it! She was really racking her brain about what to get for you and I assured her that you are oh-so-sweet and would love everything!


----------



## sumrtym

Kelloween said:


> a lil black cat..my picture isnt good!
> 
> View attachment 171509


I haven't caught up reading. If you didn't know, that's a Yankee Candle jar clinger.


----------



## LadySherry

witchy poo said:


> LadySherry, I wont keep you guessing any longer. I AM YOUR REAPER   So happy everything made it without breaking.


I have the best reaper this year. Nana boo boo


----------



## witchymom

LadySherry said:


> I have the best reaper this year. Nana boo boo


no, i do. and i havent even gotten it yet LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hollows Eva

nhh said:


> More awesomeness!!!!!
> 
> Victim - you will have to wait until next week... it takes that long to get to you... The monkeys are tired from all of the awesome packages so far.
> 
> But, it's on it's way...
> 
> Now.... I need to be reaped!


waaaaat, it doesnt take THAT long you should know


----------



## Immortalia

No me!!! My SR sent Me 3 teasers, so THERE! 




witchymom said:


> no, i do. and i havent even gotten it yet LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hollows Eva

MAN the reaps this year is outstanding. I really wanted to comment on ALL of them, but i have been online on my phone all day and forum just didnt work on it ( the app is not good enough, no liking button lol)

Someone posted that they where glad they wherent excluded for not posting pictures ( sorry forget name) but you DID thank you reaper, so why would you be? 
I ( and others I suspect) where talking about people who noone ever hear from again without so much as a little pm to say its arrived  There is a big difference  



As I also wrote i still love the game, its NOT any kind of judgement on how people choose to play, i just litterally dont get why someone would join and dissapear. that was all  
AND now someone should pass me the candycorn!!!!!! WHERE ARE THE CANDYCORN!


----------



## katshead42

I think I may have figured out who my reaper is.  I'll know soon enough...I hope. Until then with every passing truck I'll be running to the window just to make sure nothing tall dark and scary is at the door.


----------



## DebBDeb

Dear Mr. UPS Man,

If you drive down my street one more time, taunting me with the sound of your diesel motor, winding gears and exhaust fumes, without stopping here, I'm laying the effing tack-strip down. 

Eff You,
DebBDeb


----------



## purpleferrets3

kallie said:


> Oh my goodness! I love all your stuff!
> 
> You reaped me a couple years ago and I just burned my coraline candle last week for the first time. I never wanted to because I wanted to keep it perfect, but it smelled so good and I broke down and used it after 2 years lol. And I've always got the spell book you made for me set up in my witches kitchen


That's Awesome! I had a lot of fun being your reaper


----------



## DebBDeb

Soooo ... I take it you like pumpkins. 

What a great reap!!!



Mr. Gris said:


> I came home on lunch from a rough morning at work and what do I see but a giant box on my porch!!! I was reaped by Deeds!!!!!! I took caution and carried the box to the Halloween Room. I started some mood music "Jacks Lamont". I warmed a kettle, poured a hot cider and then took in all the stickers placed on the package. I slowly opened the box to find an assortment of items. My first "WOW" item was a portrait of Jack, Sally and Zero which now resides on my wall. Then I uncovered a really unique pumpkin I have never seen before. I love the pumpkin as well...I am addicted to orange. Next out of the bag was Luminaries, a notebook and excellent looking paper lanterns which of course I adore.
> 
> Three mystery items then remained unwrapped. After another sip of cider and a couple candy corn I opened the first tissue paper item to find a Big Lots owl that Hoots and his eyes light up. I have always admired this owl but never purchased him so needless to say I was very happy. Next I opened a wonderful pumpkin with a very unique face. I love him, in fact I own him in the color black so I was so excited to get his brother. I was then left with the large package to open. I was at a loss for what a could be. By this time the CD player was now playing "This is Halloween" in the background. I ripped the paper off the last item of the Reap to find the "HAPPY HALLOWEEN" Block set!!! I have wanted these blocks badley!!!!! They dont sell them anywhere near me and I dont even know if I have ever mentioned on the forum that I lust for these yet there they were in my hands at last. I cant thank my Reaper enough for the joy you have brought me!! I am including a picture of the blocks adding the finishing touch to my curio display. Every gift was very well thought out and my Halloween Spirit is at an all time high now.


----------



## ondeko

Hollows Eva said:


> AND now someone should pass me the candycorn!!!!!! WHERE ARE THE CANDYCORN!


I think the candy corn got stopped in customs.


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> OK...now that my victim is passed out, sweaty and satisfied....'where is my box?????'


*lights a cigarette* ....Hey bethene, next year I want Dr. Phibes to be my reaper!  In all seriousness Phibes, very cool gift! Amazingly creative way to reveal yourself!



Mr. Gris said:


> I came home on lunch from a rough morning at work and what do I see but a giant box on my porch!!! I was reaped by Deeds!!!!!! I took caution and carried the box to the Halloween Room. I started some mood music "Jacks Lamont". I warmed a kettle, poured a hot cider and then took in all the stickers placed on the package. I slowly opened the box to find an assortment of items. My first "WOW" item was a portrait of Jack, Sally and Zero which now resides on my wall. Then I uncovered a really unique pumpkin I have never seen before. I love the pumpkin as well...I am addicted to orange. Next out of the bag was Luminaries, a notebook and excellent looking paper lanterns which of course I adore.
> 
> Three mystery items then remained unwrapped. After another sip of cider and a couple candy corn I opened the first tissue paper item to find a Big Lots owl that Hoots and his eyes light up. I have always admired this owl but never purchased him so needless to say I was very happy. Next I opened a wonderful pumpkin with a very unique face. I love him, in fact I own him in the color black so I was so excited to get his brother. I was then left with the large package to open. I was at a loss for what a could be. By this time the CD player was now playing "This is Halloween" in the background. I ripped the paper off the last item of the Reap to find the "HAPPY HALLOWEEN" Block set!!! I have wanted these blocks badley!!!!! They dont sell them anywhere near me and I dont even know if I have ever mentioned on the forum that I lust for these yet there they were in my hands at last. I cant thank my Reaper enough for the joy you have brought me!! I am including a picture of the blocks adding the finishing touch to my curio display. Every gift was very well thought out and my Halloween Spirit is at an all time high now.


Ohhh nice stuff! I particularly love those blocks!


----------



## kallie

I thought I had figure mine too, but nope, the person I thought had their packages show up today (with photos!) to another member. Dang it! My sleuthing is no good! 



katshead42 said:


> I think I may have figured out who my reaper is.  I'll know soon enough...I hope. Until then with every passing truck I'll be running to the window just to make sure nothing tall dark and scary is at the door.


----------



## Guest

DebBDeb said:


> Soooo ... I take it you like pumpkins.
> 
> What a great reap!!!


I dont "like" pumpkins I LOOOOOOVE them


----------



## MissMandy

Kelloween said:


> Ok, Im back and once again thank you so much Araniella for a most awesome reap!!
> heres my box..and HAHAHA I was not last this time..
> 
> View attachment 171499
> 
> 
> when I opened it, it was so neat and packaged so carefully (unlike mine ) I took the bigger things out and on the bottom so many presents weeeee!
> 
> View attachment 171500
> 
> 
> The local item, salt water taffy is from Seaside Heights NJ, one of the hardest hit areas from Hurricane Sandy last Oct. Araniella..I feel NJ's pain..as a few people know on here..I lost my home in Hurricane Rita ..they are not nice..but anyway on with my gifts!
> 
> View attachment 171502
> 
> 
> some great crackers..I love these, I don't want to open them!
> 
> View attachment 171503
> 
> 
> a vintage black cat plaque..you know me..I love vintage and black cats!
> 
> View attachment 171504
> 
> 
> some pumpkin spice soap to wash that smoke smell off me..heheehe
> 
> View attachment 171505
> 
> 
> a ceramic pumpkin..believe it or not..I have the taller one that matches him!
> 
> View attachment 171506
> 
> 
> I love these bags..there are 2 of them:
> 
> View attachment 171507
> 
> 
> and wine charms..cute huh?
> 
> View attachment 171508
> 
> 
> a lil black cat..my picture isnt good!
> 
> View attachment 171509
> 
> 
> heres a group shot with skelly
> 
> View attachment 171510
> 
> 
> not done..gonna continue in next post..


Great stuff, Kell! I've been looking for one of those ceramic pumpkins myself! Mom use to have one when I was a kid, but it broke a few years ago  That little black cat is from Yankee Candle and you put it on the rim of a jarred candle. I have the same one


----------



## Guest

kallie said:


> Yay! Mr. Gris! That was my mama! We searched all over because we know you love vintage style blow molds. She'll be home soon to talk all about it! She was really racking her brain about what to get for you and I assured her that you are oh-so-sweet and would love everything!


Moma did gooooood!!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Mr. Gris said:


> I came home on lunch from a rough morning at work and what do I see but a giant box on my porch!!! I was reaped by Deeds!!!!!! I took caution and carried the box to the Halloween Room. I started some mood music "Jacks Lamont". I warmed a kettle, poured a hot cider and then took in all the stickers placed on the package. I slowly opened the box to find an assortment of items. My first "WOW" item was a portrait of Jack, Sally and Zero which now resides on my wall. Then I uncovered a really unique pumpkin I have never seen before. I love the pumpkin as well...I am addicted to orange. Next out of the bag was Luminaries, a notebook and excellent looking paper lanterns which of course I adore.
> 
> Three mystery items then remained unwrapped. After another sip of cider and a couple candy corn I opened the first tissue paper item to find a Big Lots owl that Hoots and his eyes light up. I have always admired this owl but never purchased him so needless to say I was very happy. Next I opened a wonderful pumpkin with a very unique face. I love him, in fact I own him in the color black so I was so excited to get his brother. I was then left with the large package to open. I was at a loss for what a could be. By this time the CD player was now playing "This is Halloween" in the background. I ripped the paper off the last item of the Reap to find the "HAPPY HALLOWEEN" Block set!!! I have wanted these blocks badley!!!!! They dont sell them anywhere near me and I dont even know if I have ever mentioned on the forum that I lust for these yet there they were in my hands at last. I cant thank my Reaper enough for the joy you have brought me!! I am including a picture of the blocks adding the finishing touch to my curio display. Every gift was very well thought out and my Halloween Spirit is at an all time high now.


I love the look of your cabinet Mr. Gris. Nice reap too.


----------



## bethene

whew,, well, ok then,,, It took forever to catch up on all the reaps,, wow,,, totally amazing !!!!!! this was a stellar year for the reapers!


as far as some of the comments made,,,, I am so sorry that alot of you did not receive thank you;s that is the ultimate in rudeness , BUT,, that being said, that is not a basis to exclude some one,,,I really have no power here to do so,, and as long as they send a package to their victim,, out side of contacting them and saying,, hey,, did you get your gift,, I do not know what else to do,,as far as limiting those without alot of posts,, in past years,, people with just a few posts followed thru wonderfully and some with hundreds of posts never delivered, so I do not want to do that too,, and some one could just go play games for a while just to join,, if some one slacks,,, the number of posts won't matter, I hope this year it is better, than every one receives a thank you,,and a gift, , but at least if you know you did the right thing, that is all that matters!


----------



## tbishop

I got a card! I got a card! I have not had time to go thru todays reaps, but I did go to the mail box when I got home from work - and I got a card. Thank you for the card it is very true.....I could be in a horror movie. Thank you again. 

BTW, love everyones reaps...great job everyone,


----------



## Hollows Eva

ondeko said:


> I think the candy corn got stopped in customs.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ( gasp gasp) OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dr. Phibes

KAB, and many of you, brought the love for my reaping so I feel pretty terrific about my first go at it. I was a lurker for a few years wishing I was involved but never jumping in. Gotta say the process of creating that cabinet got my Halloween spirit going and next weekend I am breaking the bins out to go full scale haunt on the house. If my reaper pulls through with a great reaping it will only be 'more blood on the corpse' LOL!

Thanks to all of you and the full HF community that was involved in all the lead up discussions and picture sharing for making this so fun.

Now reaper, where is my haul???? I am so ready to be reaped!


----------



## Hollows Eva

actually i would have never thought of making ANY props or craft myself, if it hadnt been for the SR. Because of lack of shop that actually sells halloween stuff in Denmark this early, and the amazing talewnts on the SR i had to push myself to try and do some items as well. ( ok fair enough my vic hasnt gotten them yet, they might hate it lol, but what i mean is I have now started to try out things and it turns out I may actually LIKE doing crafts. Who would have thought. And that is all thanks to this wonderfull game!! Whomever invented it, should have a great big medal -a spooky one of course


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, you lucky girl. you don't need the cake pan now. you got reaped well. love the picture, and all of the items.
ladysherry, not only did you get reaped well, I love your box
immortalia, nice gifts. I even like the pink and white gauze
halloweenscream, how thoughtful, and a cute card it is
blackbutterfly, nice teaser. pretty cute card
kab, that cabinet is awesome. wow, nice job
kelloween, oh my gosh, what a nice reap. and that buzzard rocks


----------



## Helena Handbasket

I finally got my gift put in the mail today. Sorry, victim! You have to wait a few more days.


----------



## ondeko

HallowsEva--didn't one of your secret reapers addict you to candy corn? that's another reason for you to thank whoever invented our little game.


----------



## Hollows Eva

ondeko said:


> HallowsEva--didn't one of your secret reapers addict you to candy corn? that's another reason for you to thank whoever invented our little game.


Yes! Nhh was my first reaper and she burried me in gifts , some being candy corn . So while grabbing one thing and then the next, like a greedy spoiled child at Christmas Eve , I ate candy corn, causing my brain to start making some very significant neural linking, forever hooking me onto the sweet sweet designer drug candy corn


----------



## DeadMonique

bethene said:


> whew,, well, ok then,,, It took forever to catch up on all the reaps,, wow,,, totally amazing !!!!!! this was a stellar year for the reapers!
> 
> 
> as far as some of the comments made,,,, I am so sorry that alot of you did not receive thank you;s that is the ultimate in rudeness , BUT,, that being said, that is not a basis to exclude some one,,,I really have no power here to do so,, and as long as they send a package to their victim,, out side of contacting them and saying,, hey,, did you get your gift,, I do not know what else to do,,as far as limiting those without alot of posts,, in past years,, people with just a few posts followed thru wonderfully and some with hundreds of posts never delivered, so I do not want to do that too,, and some one could just go play games for a while just to join,, if some one slacks,,, the number of posts won't matter, I hope this year it is better, than every one receives a thank you,,and a gift, , but at least if you know you did the right thing, that is all that matters!



I signed up when I had VERY few posts! Just joined not too long ago... if there was a limit though, I'd just never stop blabbing to get my post count up so I could participate hahaha


----------



## CreepySpiders

Pictures tonight or tomorrow, I swear! My oh so generous Reaper, I love the earrings and necklace sooooo much. I can't wait to show them off. THANK YOU!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everyone is getting such wonderful gifts! You guys are all so talented and awesome!


----------



## Immortalia

QUICK!!!! Does anyone know CPR? I think Hollow is in Candy Corn withdrawals!! She could go terminal.......AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!! Is there a Dr. (hehe) in the house????



Hollows Eva said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ( gasp gasp) OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WitchyKitty

Those Halloween blocks are super cool!


----------



## Halloeve55

all these reapings are so exciting and awesome! can't wait till i get mine and my victim gets mine! ah,so exciting!!


----------



## guttercat33

I love the universal monsters lantern so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

great stuff everyone seeing your reaps makes me even more excited about mine


----------



## Ghouliet

My reaper gave Lil Ghoulitte and me a skull cupcake pan among our other gifts. I played with it tonight and look how great cornbread worked in the pan! Thank you again secret reaper, I would name you here but I do not think it is allowed.


----------



## Intellagirl

Woohoo! I got reaped today. It was kind of a sucky day beforehand but getting my awesome box of goodies really cheered me up.
First there was the box with all the fun stickers







Complete with a cute card...awwww 







Inside even the packing paper was spoooooooooky!







But my presents were the best part. I got this great sign that is going on my desk at work immediately!







And this adorable Franken-wreath!!







Thank you so much to my Secret Reaper! I think I enjoy this more than Xmas!


----------



## DebBDeb

*Meano Vino Time*

I know it's not a pic of what I've received, mainly because I wasn't Reaped yet! But it's a pic of me viewing all the great Reaps and toasting Bethene for making this all happen! Cheers!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghouliet said:


> View attachment 171607
> My reaper gave Lil Ghoulitte and me a skull cupcake pan among our other gifts. I played with it tonight and look how great cornbread worked in the pan! Thank you again secret reaper, I would name you here but I do not think it is allowed.


They look great! (and yummy!) Oh, and you ARE allowed to say your reapers name if you know who they are. Bethene got rid of the rule saying we can't tell! It makes it much easier to thank our reapers and give the the credit they deserve!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great gifts, Intellagirl!


----------



## lilangel_66071

More reaping for my victim to come .....


----------



## frogkid11

OH MY!!! So my SR has created an anonymous member name called "Frogkid11's Secret Reaper" and has been sending me messages along the way (such an awesome idea!!!!). My reaper told me I would be receiving a teaser via the mail but the check-out process didn't allow them to mark it as a gift so their address would be on the order form and to have someone else open it and remove the paperwork so I couldn't guess who it was. I did exactly as asked -but my SR has gone above and beyond. I went back to re-read the private message and it said this was NOT my reaping but WOW, what a teaser!! Thank you very much - you are way too kind!!!

This boxed arrived today (yes, that packing tape is the target brand)








oh, look - a box within a box








which revealed the Target Spooky phone for my Haunted Hotel theme this (and my Haunted Mansion look every year)








How totally AWESOME!!! I can't thank you enough for such a gift that goes SOOOOO PERFECTLY with my set ups! You are spectacular.


----------



## hallorenescene

living dead girl, that is a cute coffin and ghost. nice tease
gris, they sure stalked you proper. nice gift. it fit in very well. and I love you have bella standing guard off to the side.
tb, that is great you got a card
intelagirl, nice reap. love the wreath
frogkid, that is a nice tease. I've checked that phone out, it is awesome


----------



## im the goddess

Cool phone Frogkid.


----------



## Frogkid11's Secret Reaper

I almost died when I saw you bought a phone this weekend, and that was already on its way. Feel free to gut it for your other phone, return it, or whatever. Glad it finally made it. I think it took a world tour!


----------



## frogkid11

Frogkid11's Secret Reaper said:


> I almost died when I saw you bought a phone this weekend, and that was already on its way. Feel free to gut it for your other phone, return it, or whatever. Glad it finally made it. I think it took a world tour!


I feel SOOO guilty that I bought that other phone at the thrift store and hope it didn't upset you too much (as long as it only made you "almost die" then we're good, right?) as this was SUCH an awesome gift !!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129195-official-secret-reaper-2-2013-sign-up-discussion-thread-7.html#post1523034
sorry guys i'm doing a bit of Trolling... Trolling for more reapers  if you are interested we have a few days left for those who want to get in on round 2


----------



## Bethany

ELH  we're still waiting to see pics of your reap. Please & Thank You.


----------



## deeds0709

I want in on the round 2! I loved doing it and it made me so happy my SR was pleased with his gift!


moonwitchkitty said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129195-official-secret-reaper-2-2013-sign-up-discussion-thread-7.html#post1523034
> sorry guys i'm doing a bit of Trolling... Trolling for more reapers  if you are interested we have a few days left for those who want to get in on round 2


----------



## deeds0709

moonwitchkitty, who is doing this round 2? Who do we tell we want to and give out our info? Thanks deeds0709


moonwitchkitty said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129195-official-secret-reaper-2-2013-sign-up-discussion-thread-7.html#post1523034
> sorry guys i'm doing a bit of Trolling... Trolling for more reapers  if you are interested we have a few days left for those who want to get in on round 2


----------



## Kymmm

Love seeing the pics!! Everyone is getting such great and thoughtful gifts.. makes my heart smile..


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene is hosting the round 2


----------



## hallorenescene

and a fine one she is to do it too. she always shines doing this


----------



## deeds0709

Oh, Thanks! I think kallie might want to do it too. We talked about it today. I will ask her tomorrow she is already in dreamworld right now. 


moonwitchkitty said:


> bethene is hosting the round 2


----------



## Immortalia

I WANT to do SR 2, but can't afford to. I was one of those lucky "furloughed" employees for 3 months....... Take what you make in a month, multiply it by 20%, and then times THAT total by 3. You'll be floored at how much we lost out of our pay, and I'm only making what I would as a civilian anyways with all of the pay freezes over the last 4 years straight. It actually sucks to be a government employee right now, but I guess I can at least be thankful to have a full time job in this day and age........


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, sorry to hear that immortalia. I would love to do it too. I just can't afford it either


----------



## moonwitchkitty

you guys will be missed! at least we had round 1


----------



## Immortalia

Oh, no worries, I am lurking on here year round and would like to go ahead and sign up for SR 1 2014 now please!


----------



## Ghouliet

WitchyKitty said:


> They look great! (and yummy!) Oh, and you ARE allowed to say your reapers name if you know who they are. Bethene got rid of the rule saying we can't tell! It makes it much easier to thank our reapers and give the the credit they deserve!



In that case, Thank you Paint It Black!


----------



## purpleferrets3

It took me 4 hours to catch up on this thread lol!! Great gifts everyone!! My reapee's gift is on its way in the morning!


----------



## rockplayson

Nest stuff guys. Went to ship outtoday but due to the massive floods we got hit with everything is backed up. So sorry SR but it will get there before the first of October.


----------



## Immortalia

So sorry to hear you are in the flood area Rock, stay safe....I'm sure your victim will understand.


----------



## WitchyKitty

rockplayson said:


> Nest stuff guys. Went to ship outtoday but due to the massive floods we got hit with everything is backed up. So sorry SR but it will get there before the first of October.


No worries! Hope you and yours are safe from the flooding and damage!!!


----------



## Immortalia

Okay boils and ghouls, it's off to ye olde coffin fer me! See you on the morrow.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm off to bed too. see you tomorrow. it is the day I get reaped you know. oh, and I hope my victim gets theirs tomorrow.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

You're welcome! I'm so glad you liked everything and that it all arrived in one piece. You were a fun victim to stalk. Lol.



"i got a rock!" said:


> Great reaps everyone, awesome gifts. People who have not been reaped yet please don’t hate me but what an awesome surprise I was reaped again, and I now know who my wonderful reaper is. Thank you so much Madame_McSpanky , I am reposting my first reap so everyone knows what a wonderful reaper I had. My second reap was this skull face bunny my reaper made for my zombie babies, I know everyone hates zombie babies, but I love them, I can’t wait to get them out and put the bunny with them, so cool. I also got my favorite Yankee candle (pumpkin spice) will be lighting that tonight, perfect day here for it, cause it feels like fall today. Thank you again Madame_McSpanky


Also, I should mention that I'm out of town visiting my mother this week so if I was reaped, I don't know it yet. And if I was, dear Reaper, I promise to sing your praises just as soon as I get home on Thursday.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## nhh

And I'm very proud to lay claim as being the one that did it!!! Hahahahah!!!




Hollows Eva said:


> Yes! Nhh was my first reaper and she burried me in gifts , some being candy corn . So while grabbing one thing and then the next, like a greedy spoiled child at Christmas Eve , I ate candy corn, causing my brain to start making some very significant neural linking, forever hooking me onto the sweet sweet designer drug candy corn


----------



## nhh

Oh dear God!!! Noooooooooooo.......



Immortalia said:


> QUICK!!!! Does anyone know CPR? I think Hollow is in Candy Corn withdrawals!! She could go terminal.......AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!! Is there a Dr. (hehe) in the house????


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghouliet said:


> In that case, Thank you Paint It Black!


You are so welcome. It is so gratifying to see you using the gifts. The skull cornbread muffins look tasty.


----------



## nhh

HallowsEva - Mwahahahaha...


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

frogkid11 said:


> OH MY!!! So my SR has created an anonymous member name called "Frogkid11's Secret Reaper" and has been sending me messages along the way (such an awesome idea!!!!). My reaper told me I would be receiving a teaser via the mail but the check-out process didn't allow them to mark it as a gift so their address would be on the order form and to have someone else open it and remove the paperwork so I couldn't guess who it was. I did exactly as asked -but my SR has gone above and beyond. I went back to re-read the private message and it said this was NOT my reaping but WOW, what a teaser!! Thank you very much - you are way too kind!!!
> 
> This boxed arrived today (yes, that packing tape is the target brand)
> View attachment 171620
> 
> 
> oh, look - a box within a box
> View attachment 171622
> 
> 
> which revealed the Target Spooky phone for my Haunted Hotel theme this (and my Haunted Mansion look every year)
> View attachment 171623
> 
> 
> How totally AWESOME!!! I can't thank you enough for such a gift that goes SOOOOO PERFECTLY with my set ups! You are spectacular.



I LOVE that phone!!! So amazing! I see a trip to Target in my future... Way to go to your awesome reaper!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Sadness - ALL my pics are TOO LARGE!!! to upload! I have tried everything. gonna need tech support or something. Even took a video and a pic of Grandin Road Outlet today, since wowowee - they just put out a bunch of new stuff. and I REALLY want to share the pics. 

Pics were taken with my iPhone camera. All the pics have been downloaded into my IPhoto file on my main computer. I can select them in the Forum Album upload field, but they are still too large. *
*
Gonna hit the hay now and see what I can do in the AM now that I am not called to jury duty again tomorrow. Sheesh - can a ghoul get a break?!

**Any hoo - BOO! hoo hoo --*


----------



## ondeko

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Sadness - ALL my pics are TOO LARGE!!! to upload! I have tried everything. gonna need tech support or something. Even took a video and a pic of Grandin Road Outlet today, since wowowee - they just put out a bunch of new stuff. and I REALLY want to share the pics.
> 
> Pics were taken with my iPhone camera. All the pics have been downloaded into my IPhoto file on my main computer. I can select them in the Forum Album upload field, but they are still too large. *
> *
> Gonna hit the hay now and see what I can do in the AM now that I am not called to jury duty again tomorrow. Sheesh - can a ghoul get a break?!
> 
> **Any hoo - BOO! hoo hoo --*


when my photos are too large for the forum I usually end uploading them 1 or 2 at a time and that works for me. Could be worth a try.


----------



## Spookybella977

I sent my Victim's box out today and I GOT REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so happy!!! My gifts are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much to my Reaper you made me so happy!!!!!  I wish I knew who you are! A message on the card I received said "I'm the youngest reaper you will get and I'm a new member" I need help figuring out who you are!!!  For being your first time as a reaper you did GREAT!!!! I loved everything and opening up so many packages made everything so much fun!!! Thank you so much!!!! Love everything!!! 

Love the Nightmare Before Christmas stickers on box!!! 








Santa box is so cute and I love love the ornaments!!! they are awesome!!!!!! 















Thank you for the card you sent!!! Love it!!!








The owl ring and the owl dish sponge holder are so pretty!!!! 















Loved opening up all the beautifully wrapped packages!!!! I enjoy playing card games!!! 















The fan is beautiful!! I love the color its perfect for one of my skellys I bought a red dress for her last year so this will look great in her hand!! and it's also great for me, I live in a very hot city!!! 















Thank you for the moss!!! It will go perfect in my village!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & the owl kleenex are so cute!!!


----------



## Spookybella977

My reaper is amazing!!! 

Love the box!!!!!!!!! and the tombstones are GREAT! they will also go perfect in my village!!!















The original little owl carving you sent me is so awesome!! I love it love it!!!! Love all the owl things you sent me!!! The metal one is super pretty!!!! and the box you decorated is so nice!!! 











This owl is amazing!!! I love the vintage feel it has!!! It's so big!! I really love it!!! 








This is the funniest box I have ever received!!!!  and what came in it is AMAZINGGGGGGG!!!








I love love love the Jack Skellington lamp you made me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it lights up so beautifully!!! thank you so much!!! i love him!!!!!! and the message you sent with him too!  






















and the smaller Jack light is great too!!!!! I love it! 








and my reaper also sent me this amazing lantern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 








Reaper THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You made me very very HAPPY!!!!!!  You are an amazing reaper!!! I hope I can figure out who you are!!!!!!!!!! Happy Halloween!!! Thank you for making my 2013 secret reaper exchange so special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Wow. amazing reap Spookybella!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow spooky bella, someone went all out on you. and those homemade jack lights, what a clever idea. everything was amazing


----------



## Hollows Eva

was woken up by thunder and lightning this morning, and an amazing display of fab reaps. Spokebella Im jealoux of all your stuff!


----------



## DebBDeb

I wish when someone replied to your post or mentioned you in a post you would get a notification. I feel like I miss so much and think people think I'm rude when I'm totally not! Do we have this option? Am I missing something???


----------



## witchymom

DebBDeb said:


> I wish when someone replied to your post or mentioned you in a post you would get a notification. I feel like I miss so much and think people think I'm rude when I'm totally not! Do we have this option? Am I missing something???


that would be cool - tagging like you can do on facebook


----------



## Spinechiller

Recently sent out my victims Secret Reaper Gift. It won't be long now..... Bethene I sent you a private message with tracking number.


----------



## Tannasgach

Such wonderful, thoughtful and talented reaps. HF members are truly amazing!  Very proud to belong to such a community.


----------



## Saki.Girl

nice reaps everyone


----------



## Terra

Quick reminder:

Before posting pictures please be sure that your Reaper's _(or your's)_ address isn't showing.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spookybella977 said:


> My reaper is amazing!!!
> 
> Love the box!!!!!!!!! and the tombstones are GREAT! they will also go perfect in my village!!!
> View attachment 171659
> 
> View attachment 171660
> 
> 
> The original little owl carving you sent me is so awesome!! I love it love it!!!! Love all the owl things you sent me!!! The metal one is super pretty!!!! and the box you decorated is so nice!!!
> View attachment 171662
> 
> View attachment 171664
> 
> 
> View attachment 171661
> 
> 
> This owl is amazing!!! I love the vintage feel it has!!! It's so big!! I really love it!!!
> View attachment 171665
> 
> 
> This is the funniest box I have ever received!!!!  and what came in it is AMAZINGGGGGGG!!!
> View attachment 171666
> 
> 
> I love love love the Jack Skellington lamp you made me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it lights up so beautifully!!! thank you so much!!! i love him!!!!!! and the message you sent with him too!
> View attachment 171667
> 
> View attachment 171666
> 
> View attachment 171668
> 
> 
> and the smaller Jack light is great too!!!!! I love it!
> View attachment 171669
> 
> 
> and my reaper also sent me this amazing lantern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 171670
> 
> 
> Reaper THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You made me very very HAPPY!!!!!!  You are an amazing reaper!!! I hope I can figure out who you are!!!!!!!!!! Happy Halloween!!! Thank you for making my 2013 secret reaper exchange so special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 171670


love the big light up jack I must make one to cool


----------



## im the goddess

rockplayson said:


> Nest stuff guys. Went to ship outtoday but due to the massive floods we got hit with everything is backed up. So sorry SR but it will get there before the first of October.


I hope you are doing alright. I never realized, until this reaper, just how many Coloradans there were on the forum. Keep dry.

Lori

Spookybella, great reap.. enjoy your loot.


----------



## bethene

Spookybella,,, what a fabulous job your reaper did,, and yes you had the youngest reaper,,, they did such a great job,, just imagine after they have done it for a few years!!!!! 


I have 12 that will be shipping late,,, and A LOT more that shipped yesterday, some will take til next week to arrive,, sounds like the term snail mail is the truth here, !!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Nice Reap Spookybella! Wow....so incredible! I think I know who your reaper is.....


----------



## JamesButabi

What an awesome job my reaper did! Above and beyond and thanks so much!


----------



## Immortalia

Oo, oo, I think I know who reaped you! I recognize that handiwork!!!!!! However.....Im not telling you! MUAhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reaps everyone!!!!!!!!! Awesome gravestone, James!
Spookybella...LOVE all the owl stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Sadness - ALL my pics are TOO LARGE!!! to upload! I have tried everything. gonna need tech support or something. Even took a video and a pic of Grandin Road Outlet today, since wowowee - they just put out a bunch of new stuff. and I REALLY want to share the pics.
> 
> Pics were taken with my iPhone camera. All the pics have been downloaded into my IPhoto file on my main computer. I can select them in the Forum Album upload field, but they are still too large. *
> *
> Gonna hit the hay now and see what I can do in the AM now that I am not called to jury duty again tomorrow. Sheesh - can a ghoul get a break?!
> 
> **Any hoo - BOO! hoo hoo --*


Did you try resizing them on your computer first under properties?? Or only uploading one or two pics at a time? That usually works for me.


----------



## JamesButabi

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Sadness - ALL my pics are TOO LARGE!!! to upload! I have tried everything. gonna need tech support or something. Even took a video and a pic of Grandin Road Outlet today, since wowowee - they just put out a bunch of new stuff. and I REALLY want to share the pics.
> 
> Pics were taken with my iPhone camera. All the pics have been downloaded into my IPhoto file on my main computer. I can select them in the Forum Album upload field, but they are still too large. *
> *
> Gonna hit the hay now and see what I can do in the AM now that I am not called to jury duty again tomorrow. Sheesh - can a ghoul get a break?!
> 
> **Any hoo - BOO! hoo hoo --*


If you can't figure it out email them to me and il resize them for you. [email protected]


----------



## Hilda

Guess who just got reaped!?!?!?!?! I'm so excited to tell you all that I didn't even go through it yet!! LOL
I LOVE the witch on the outside. Great idea!!










I opened up the top and there was this extraordinary little greeter!  











I have to get a cup of coffee and do this right. Be back later!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love that winged skellie!!! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## DebBDeb

So, I've sent my Vic their package and now here I am thinking, is it enough? Will he/she like it? What if what I made seems so remedial to them?! WHAT IF THEY MAKE FUN OF ME!!!!! 

And the suspense is KILLING me. ESPECIALLY since my Vic won't see their package until the 23rd because since I live about 2800 miles outside of Vegas and my Vic is on the other side of the country!!! (sniff)


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

DebBDeb said:


> So, I've sent my Vic their package and now here I am thinking, is it enough? Will he/she like it? What if what I made seems so remedial to them?! WHAT IF THEY MAKE FUN OF ME!!!!!
> 
> And the suspense is KILLING me. ESPECIALLY since my Vic won't see their package until the 23rd because since I live about 2800 miles outside of Vegas and my Vic is on the other side of the country!!! (sniff)


They won't make fun of you!! The effort and time all of the reapers put forth for their gifts I think we all get a little worried that our victim isn't going to like what we sent. I am anxious myself! But you have to remember, *most* of us are appreciative of what our reaper sends us because you made the gifts and that means so much! I'm sure whatever you sent your victim is going to love!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Kelloween said:


> and my favorite..a big buzzard!!
> 
> View attachment 171520
> 
> 
> Thank you so so much Araniella, you are a fabulous reaper and I love everything!


Great Reap Kelloween ! I especially love that buzzard !! Would like to know where your Reaper got that. Also those candles, I need some of those , that color too....if ya want to pay em forward I'm available


----------



## Immortalia

ARGH! Not right to hold us in suspense like that! LOL I love that skellie!!! Where do I find one I wonder.....?



Hilda said:


> Guess who just got reaped!?!?!?!?! I'm so excited to tell you all that I didn't even go through it yet!! LOL
> I LOVE the witch on the outside. Great idea!!
> 
> View attachment 171714
> 
> 
> 
> I opened up the top and there was this extraordinary little greeter!
> 
> 
> View attachment 171715
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get a cup of coffee and do this right. Be back later!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> I keep saying when open my teasers " I just LOVE this paper!". The beautiful coffin ornament
> View attachment 171525
> 
> 
> The cutest surprise on the inside of the coffin!
> View attachment 171526


That paper is really cute. Yes reaper where did you get that? also love the ghost, I guess great minds thing alike, I've made a couple of ornaments for my tree using those little ghosts, they are sooo cute!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

bethene said:


> whew,, well, ok then,,, It took forever to catch up on all the reaps,, wow,,, totally amazing !!!!!! this was a stellar year for the reapers!
> 
> 
> as far as some of the comments made,,,, I am so sorry that alot of you did not receive thank you;s that is the ultimate in rudeness , BUT,, that being said, that is not a basis to exclude some one,,,I really have no power here to do so,, and as long as they send a package to their victim,, out side of contacting them and saying,, hey,, did you get your gift,, I do not know what else to do,,as far as limiting those without alot of posts,, in past years,, people with just a few posts followed thru wonderfully and some with hundreds of posts never delivered, so I do not want to do that too,, and some one could just go play games for a while just to join,, if some one slacks,,, the number of posts won't matter, I hope this year it is better, than every one receives a thank you,,and a gift, , but at least if you know you did the right thing, that is all that matters!


Add me to the list of people who are extra glad there isn't a post limit to participate. The first year I did SR I had just joined and maybe had 2 posts...maybe. I was just overwhelmed reading and trying to catch up. SR 1 was in the process( people getting packages and posting pics) I was so mesmerized that something like this took place among strangers who maybe had nothing more in common than a love for Halloween , that there was a level of trust there and for the most part it all worked out great. I was giddy to join when I saw a SR 2 pop up.... Giddy !! Again, I'm not sure I even had two posts at that time so I would have been left on the sidelines if such a rule was in place. I tried to be a good little reaper and sent my gift on time BUT I didn't receive mine LOL So, the number of posts really wouldn't have made a difference. I ended up being left out. Or so I thought. Being new I had no idea a Rescue Reaper existed. So when it looked like I wasn't getting anything I chalked it up to "Oh well, thats the risk you take. Lesson learned." But oh no, in this world of SR there does live an entity so dark and beautiful he saves the day and Rescues poor unfortunate souls. I was the proud victim of a great Rescue Reaping and have continued to enjoy the journey, hopefully for years to come.


----------



## Spookerstar

Mr. Gris said:


> I came home on lunch from a rough morning at work and what do I see but a giant box on my porch!!! I was reaped by Deeds!!!!!! I took caution and carried the box to the Halloween Room. I started some mood music "Jacks Lamont". I warmed a kettle, poured a hot cider and then took in all the stickers placed on the package. I slowly opened the box to find an assortment of items. My first "WOW" item was a portrait of Jack, Sally and Zero which now resides on my wall. Then I uncovered a really unique pumpkin I have never seen before. I love the pumpkin as well...I am addicted to orange. Next out of the bag was Luminaries, a notebook and excellent looking paper lanterns which of course I adore.
> 
> Three mystery items then remained unwrapped. After another sip of cider and a couple candy corn I opened the first tissue paper item to find a Big Lots owl that Hoots and his eyes light up. I have always admired this owl but never purchased him so needless to say I was very happy. Next I opened a wonderful pumpkin with a very unique face. I love him, in fact I own him in the color black so I was so excited to get his brother. I was then left with the large package to open. I was at a loss for what a could be. By this time the CD player was now playing "This is Halloween" in the background. I ripped the paper off the last item of the Reap to find the "HAPPY HALLOWEEN" Block set!!! I have wanted these blocks badley!!!!! They dont sell them anywhere near me and I dont even know if I have ever mentioned on the forum that I lust for these yet there they were in my hands at last. I cant thank my Reaper enough for the joy you have brought me!! I am including a picture of the blocks adding the finishing touch to my curio display. Every gift was very well thought out and my Halloween Spirit is at an all time high now.


I loved this whole post. Just imagining that one day I will have a Halloween room to take my SR gift to. That just sounds divine! This is where I will spend all of my time sipping cider and eating candy corn. Amazing Reap!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Was finally able to get my package sent out today during my lunch break  I ended up having to send one day late due to being sick  My body wouldn't allow me to go anywhere but my bed after work yesterday. The lady at the post office saw my box and said "oh how cute!"lol So just a little longer victim!! You will have the box in your arms by the latest next Tuesday. I'm sorry to have made you wait so long!! But now sets in the anxiety of hoping my victim likes their gifts and that everything arrives in the same way it was sent. Gotta hate that reapers remorse: now comes the part where I am second guessing everything and wishing I would have sent more lol 

I love seeing the pictures of what everyone's reaps are. Again, I am truly impressed at the talent of everyone here!! We have such an amazing group of people


----------



## WitchyKitty

Heeeerrrreeee box! HEEEERREEEEEEE box!! Where aaaaaaaaaarrrrre yooooooooou?! {{Whistles several times out the front door}}


----------



## witchymom

WitchyKitty said:


> Heeeerrrreeee box! HEEEERREEEEEEE box!! Where aaaaaaaaaarrrrre yooooooooou?! {{Whistles several times out the front door}}


he's out living it up with my box lolol


----------



## witchymom

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 









I am bound and determined that my 2000th post will be my posting i was reaped! SO BOX HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

DebBDeb said:


> So, I've sent my Vic their package and now here I am thinking, is it enough? Will he/she like it? What if what I made seems so remedial to them?! WHAT IF THEY MAKE FUN OF ME!!!!!
> 
> And the suspense is KILLING me. ESPECIALLY since my Vic won't see their package until the 23rd because since I live about 2800 miles outside of Vegas and my Vic is on the other side of the country!!! (sniff)


Its so funny -first thing I was thinking was of course they wont make fun of you, they will love what you send. Then I remembered feeling the exact same thing about MY vic lol. I totally understand you!


----------



## Hollows Eva

witchymom said:


> wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> View attachment 171739


sorry you got that wrong.. THAT there is obviously MY box


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda how big off coffee cup do you have LOL 
pics please  




Hilda said:


> Guess who just got reaped!?!?!?!?! I'm so excited to tell you all that I didn't even go through it yet!! LOL
> I LOVE the witch on the outside. Great idea!!
> 
> View attachment 171714
> 
> 
> 
> I opened up the top and there was this extraordinary little greeter!
> 
> 
> View attachment 171715
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get a cup of coffee and do this right. Be back later!


----------



## EveningKiss

witchymom said:


> wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> View attachment 171739
> 
> 
> I am bound and determined that my 2000th post will be my posting i was reaped! SO BOX HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!


Don't worry Mine has not come in either. It will soon - or it will not.


----------



## Halloween Havoc

I GOT REAPED - It was clear last week but I have just been to gosh dang busy to post pics. But here they are - I had an awesome box with awesome stuff in it. I found it super funny that they live only about 4 miles from where I live and my victim lived a long ways away. Can't wait to put the spiders in my window.







Loved the box - my kids were just as excited as I was.







My kids and I are gonna use the plate and spread the love throughout the neighborhood. Spider haven is here.


----------



## Araniella

Nice Spidery reap Brandi! Love those skull sconces....I would have them up all year.


----------



## Araniella

The Mister is working from home today...keep waiting for a call or a text that a box has arrived...sigh...no such luck. But then again...if it will be on the brown truck---he doesn't hit my area until 6:00 or so.


----------



## im the goddess

All boxes delivered! Just a matter of time now.


----------



## Araniella

Ooohhh Hubbie just called......he found a BIG box addressed to me from 'Anonymous' on the front porch. Now...I wonder what that could be?!!!!! I can't wait to get home!!!


----------



## Minshe

I got reaped!!! I was beginning to think it was not going to happen and then this









magically appeared.

It contained scented candles, flameless candles, orange candles, a witches hat, a gothic wig, and my personal favorite a big raven! I really like everything! Thank you so much The Costumer for everything! Here is a picture of my goodies with "Vanna" (my own skeleton) modeling the hat and wig.









It was my and my reaper's first time participating in SR--it was a great experience! I also received pictures of Mr. Costumer in various costumes including his 2013 one--Mrs. Bates---all of the costumes are fantastic and it was a nice personal touch to include the pictures. Thanks again Mr. Costumer!


----------



## im the goddess

Araniella said:


> Ooohhh Hubbie just called......he found a BIG box addressed to me from 'Anonymous' on the front porch. Now...I wonder what that could be?!!!!! I can't wait to get home!!!


You might have to come down with something so you can go home early. LOL


----------



## Kelloween

well, just checked mine..it is now in Maryland..at least it got out of Memphis..where Saki's picture has taken up residence it seems..but anyway Mine is due for delivery tomorrow..getting really nervous..I feel I was not up to par this one...


----------



## Kelloween

Minshe said:


> I got reaped!!! I was beginning to think it was not going to happen and then this
> 
> View attachment 171743
> 
> 
> magically appeared.
> 
> It contained scented candles, flameless candles, orange candles, a witches hat, a gothic wig, and my personal favorite a big raven! I really like everything!
> 
> Thank you so much The Costumer for everything! Here is a picture of my goodies with "Vanna" (my own skeleton) modeling the hat and wig.
> 
> View attachment 171744
> 
> 
> It was my and my reaper's first time participating in SR--it was a great experience! I also received pictures of Mr. Costumer in various costumes including his 2013 one--Mrs. Bates---all of the costumes are fantastic and it was a nice personal touch to include the pictures. Thanks again Mr. Costumer!



Nice reap costumer!


----------



## ALKONOST

More great pictures of fabulous reapings!! I can't believe how talented everyone is.. either with crafts or hunting for the perfect gifts. Amazing!! I need to figure out how to do mulitple postings so I can comment on everything I've loved so far. I've also been busy decorating because it's actually been cooler lately and I got slapped upside the head with the urge to decorate so, I haven't been here quite as often.  That makes it hard to keep track of who's getting what but, what I've seen has been awesome!!


----------



## Kelloween

ALKONOST said:


> More great pictures of fabulous reapings!! I can't believe how talented everyone is.. either with crafts or hunting for the perfect gifts. Amazing!! I need to figure out how to do mulitple postings so I can comment on everything I've loved so far. I've also been busy decorating because it's actually been cooler lately and I got slapped upside the head with the urge to decorate so, I haven't been here quite as often.  That makes it hard to keep track of who's getting what but, what I've seen has been awesome!!


wish it would cool off here..still close to 100..makes me not even want to leave the house!


----------



## DebBDeb

Wichymom, we went thru this LAST year!!! Lol! I remember! Your Reaper likes torturing you!



witchymom said:


> wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> View attachment 171739
> 
> 
> I am bound and determined that my 2000th post will be my posting i was reaped! SO BOX HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella

You know....now that you mention it.....I may be feeling a little whooshey....



im the goddess said:


> You might have to come down with something so you can go home early. LOL


----------



## witchymom

DebBDeb said:


> Wichymom, we went thru this LAST year!!! Lol! I remember! Your Reaper likes torturing you!


apparently it's a prerequisite LOLOL


----------



## badgirl

I have been rescue reaped two years in a row and was so humbled that total strangers would go so far out of their way to be so generous. This whole group is a great reminder of how many decent, and fun loving people there are in the world...that just happen to LOVE Halloween! 


disembodiedvoice said:


> Add me to the list of people who are extra glad there isn't a post limit to participate. The first year I did SR I had just joined and maybe had 2 posts...maybe. I was just overwhelmed reading and trying to catch up. SR 1 was in the process( people getting packages and posting pics) I was so mesmerized that something like this took place among strangers who maybe had nothing more in common than a love for Halloween , that there was a level of trust there and for the most part it all worked out great. I was giddy to join when I saw a SR 2 pop up.... Giddy !! Again, I'm not sure I even had two posts at that time so I would have been left on the sidelines if such a rule was in place. I tried to be a good little reaper and sent my gift on time BUT I didn't receive mine LOL So, the number of posts really wouldn't have made a difference. I ended up being left out. Or so I thought. Being new I had no idea a Rescue Reaper existed. So when it looked like I wasn't getting anything I chalked it up to "Oh well, thats the risk you take. Lesson learned." But oh no, in this world of SR there does live an entity so dark and beautiful he saves the day and Rescues poor unfortunate souls. I was the proud victim of a great Rescue Reaping and have continued to enjoy the journey, hopefully for years to come.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> well, just checked mine..it is now in Maryland..at least it got out of Memphis..where Saki's picture has taken up residence it seems..but anyway Mine is due for delivery tomorrow..getting really nervous..I feel I was not up to par this one...


well damn post man get busy I want my pic LOL


----------



## im the goddess

ALKONOST said:


> More great pictures of fabulous reapings!! I can't believe how talented everyone is.. either with crafts or hunting for the perfect gifts. Amazing!! I need to figure out how to do mulitple postings so I can comment on everything I've loved so far.


At the bottom right of the post you want to comment on, select the "+ symbol (multi-quote this message) do that for each one you want to quote. On the last one, instead of the multi-quote symbol, select the " (Reply with Quote) button. I recently discovered how to do this.


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> wish it would cool off here..still close to 100..makes me not even want to leave the house!


I'll see if I can box some of it and send it your way. It's gonna be pretty cool here for the nex few days.. I'd be glad to share


----------



## ALKONOST

im the goddess said:


> At the bottom right of the post you want to comment on, select the "+ symbol (multi-quote this message) do that for each one you want to quote. On the last one, instead of the multi-quote symbol, select the " (Reply with Quote) button. I recently discovered how to do this.


Kewl.. thanks! You'd think I'd know this by now but, I keep telling myself I'll learn it later... now I'll have no excuse


----------



## MissMandy

More fabulous reaps today! Y'all are so dang creative


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

My last teaser has been received and I can't wait to hear what my victim thinks  
And even better news.... I SENT MY BIG BOX TO MY VICTIM TODAY!!! Hope it gets there without breakage. 
Now I have nothing left to mess with or craft it is time to stalk the mailman....


----------



## CreepySpiders

Drumrolllll please! My Reaper was so generous. I was truly overwhelmed at the the goodies I received this year. The jewelery items alone, I mean seriously would have been sufficient. Thank you dear Reaper!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

LOVE IT!!! That Jewelry is amazing!




CreepySpiders said:


> Drumrolllll please! My Reaper was so generous. I was truly overwhelmed at the the goodies I received this year. The jewelery items alone, I mean seriously would have been sufficient. Thank you dear Reaper!


----------



## ondeko

Creepy spiders--those cameos are really nice. who was your reaper? Or do you know?


----------



## Hilda

Oh my gosh. I was royally reaped!! I am THRILLED!!! (HAPPY DANCE)









I took pics but have to run errands. Will share them tonight! THANK YOU Reaper who ever you are. I looked for clues. I can't figure it out yet.  It's like you were inside my head!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Brandi, Minshe and CreepySpiders...great reaps!! You guys got some great stuff! 
Brandi, the plate looks super cute...what does it say???
Minshe, Love the full size raven! Cool you got so many candles, too, both LED and real!
Creepy, that skellie cameo pendant would rock with my costume this year! Love all your gifts!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Yay!!! I was reaped!! And it's awesome! Thank you so much! I hate to report, though, that the tombstone was broken, BUT never fear, reaper, I can fix it!! 

My box with a letter explaining how to assemble the big gift.







The most hilarious card ever! The skeleton dances and totally cracked me up!







First, fleur de lis salt & pepper shakers








Next is a very cool tombstone with a chalkboard front.








Orange string lights







A hanging skeleton reaper







ghost window clings







morphing pictures







creepy cloth








A very cute skull collar for our puppy! Yes, it fits 







Now, last but not least.......the grand finale















Thank you Sikntwizted! Everything is so wonderful! And the kids already polished off 1/2 the bag of candy corn M & M's !!! They said thank you, too.
PS - I do like the idea of the kidney spurting glitter! lol Nurses all have a sick sense of humor, don't they?


----------



## im the goddess

Hilda said:


> Oh my gosh. I was royally reaped!! I am THRILLED!!! (HAPPY DANCE)
> 
> View attachment 171772
> 
> 
> I took pics but have to run errands. Will share them tonight! THANK YOU Reaper who ever you are. I looked for clues. I can't figure it out yet.  It's like you were inside my head!!


Wait....Whoa....Hold on there, first it was, I was reaped, I have to get some coffee to do this right. Then it's, I been reaped. I took pictures, but have errands to run. Way to leave us hanging Hilda!


----------



## Spookerstar

CreepySpiders said:


> Drumrolllll please! My Reaper was so generous. I was truly overwhelmed at the the goodies I received this year. The jewelery items alone, I mean seriously would have been sufficient. Thank you dear Reaper!


That jewelry is amazing and expensive. I wonder if your SR is the dark moon faire artist?


----------



## im the goddess

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Yay!!! I was reaped!! And it's awesome! Thank you so much! I hate to report, though, that the tombstone was broken, BUT never fear, reaper, I can fix it!!
> 
> Next is a very cool tombstone with a chalkboard front.
> View attachment 171763
> 
> 
> Now, last but not least.......the grand finale
> View attachment 171773
> 
> View attachment 171774
> 
> 
> Thank you Sikntwizted! Everything is so wonderful! And the kids already polished off 1/2 the bag of candy corn M & M's !!! They said thank you, too.
> PS - I do like the idea of the kidney spurting glitter! lol Nurses all have a sick sense of humor, don't they?


Is the top stone home made? it is very stunning with the skulls. Love the reaper stone.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I WAS REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!
And OMG, I have the BEST reaper EVER!!!!!! I will post pictures in just a few and reveal who my AMAZING reaper was. BEST DAY EVER!


----------



## witchymom

very very very cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

STAND BACK HOLLOW!!!!! Quick, someone tackle Hollow so she doesn't swell up from her candy corn allergy!!!!



witchymom said:


> wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> View attachment 171739
> 
> 
> I am bound and determined that my 2000th post will be my posting i was reaped! SO BOX HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella

Wow! Love that reaper/rules stone! He's very very cool.

Great reap!





Sublime Nightmare said:


> Yay!!! I was reaped!! And it's awesome! Thank you so much! I hate to report, though, that the tombstone was broken, BUT never fear, reaper, I can fix it!!
> 
> My box with a letter explaining how to assemble the big gift.
> View attachment 171770
> 
> The most hilarious card ever! The skeleton dances and totally cracked me up!
> View attachment 171771
> 
> First, fleur de lis salt & pepper shakers
> View attachment 171762
> 
> 
> Next is a very cool tombstone with a chalkboard front.
> View attachment 171763
> 
> 
> Orange string lights
> View attachment 171764
> 
> A hanging skeleton reaper
> View attachment 171765
> 
> ghost window clings
> View attachment 171766
> 
> morphing pictures
> View attachment 171767
> 
> creepy cloth
> View attachment 171768
> 
> 
> A very cute skull collar for our puppy! Yes, it fits
> View attachment 171769
> 
> Now, last but not least.......the grand finale
> View attachment 171773
> 
> View attachment 171774
> 
> 
> Thank you Sikntwizted! Everything is so wonderful! And the kids already polished off 1/2 the bag of candy corn M & M's !!! They said thank you, too.
> PS - I do like the idea of the kidney spurting glitter! lol Nurses all have a sick sense of humor, don't they?


----------



## witchymom

speaking of candy corn........... i think i ate too much of it earlier. not feeling so well at the moment LOLOL


----------



## ALKONOST

witchymom said:


> speaking of candy corn........... i think i ate too much of it earlier. not feeling so well at the moment LOLOL


Eeww... a candy corn tummy ache can be harsh! I made myself sick off of them last week when I bought my first bag of the season.  I bought Brach's brand too.. and noticed it didn't taste quite the same... less buttery or something. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## witchymom

ALKONOST said:


> Eeww... a candy corn tummy ache can be harsh! I made myself sick off of them last week when I bought my first bag of the season.  I bought Brach's brand too.. and noticed it didn't taste quite the same... less buttery or something. Anyone else notice this?


ditto - brand and first bag. i dunno... maybe they changed it. i really didn't think i ate that much, really. certainly not enough that would (normally) make me feel ill. hubby is making dinner so i can get some real food in me and hopefully remedy the situation lol


AND THIS WAS MY 2000TH POST WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Immortalia

FABULOUS reaps everyone!!! WOW! I'm hoping that my phone and I can resolve the "issue" we seem to be having with not wanting to get along with my laptop and give up the photos that it's holding hostage on me before I get the rest of my items, I will try again tonight....I think it knows its days are numbered and it is retaliating. 

Anyone know of a Phone Whisperer maybe?


----------



## ALKONOST

witchymom said:


> ditto - brand and first bag. i dunno... maybe they changed it. i really didn't think i ate that much, really. certainly not enough that would (normally) make me feel ill. hubby is making dinner so i can get some real food in me and hopefully remedy the situation lol
> 
> 
> AND THIS WAS MY 2000TH POST WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> View attachment 171784


Woo Hoo.. congrats! and yes, normal food should help lol


----------



## EveningKiss

i am almost wondering if i sent the wrong address or something for mine since i havent heard hide nor hair


----------



## Kelloween

EveningKiss said:


> i am almost wondering if i sent the wrong address or something for mine since i havent heard hide nor hair


there was one person that posted she was on vacation and would be home soon ..could be hers? let me see if I can find the name


----------



## ScaredyKat

Okay. Boyfriend borrowed the phone for a couple hours.  But just as soon as I pick him up I will post pictures. I am telling you though, best reaper ever. I may send them an award. Lol. Got my dream job, and was reaped all in one day. WOOO HOOOOO!
Dear reaper, I am waiting to give you the proper thank you, you deserve until after I upload pictures and brag some more about how awesome you are. 


Also, seeing as how I am now employed, and my reaper was so amazing, I am joining reaper 2. Lol. YOU GUYS TALKED ME INTO IT! DANGIT BETHENE!


----------



## Kelloween

cant find who it was..but possibly was your victim!


----------



## bethene

Sorry to those who have not received gifts yet a LOT of them are in transit,,, or will be by the week end,,, but sadly alot of people have not even contacted me,,,, I have messaged them . so hopefully will get a response and get them moving!!! To those who are late but have let me know,, I am totally not talking about you,,, I have repeatedly said over the years,, if you let me know there is a problem I can resolve it,, but if I do not know,,, I can not!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Well , I just want to thank Araniella again..okay its like the 4th time...I was so happy with my reap!  see, I'm still smiling today!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

There has been all this talk about candy corn and I can not believe I have not shared this. 
Best way to eat candy corm.... with peanuts. My husband mixes a can of salted peanuts with a bag of candy corn and eats it as is. He says the best is to put 1 candy corn and 2 peanuts in your mouth at the same time. 
To me it tastes like a Payday Candybar which I LOVE!!! 

Just FYI! lol


----------



## bethene

SugarSugarDesserts,, I have actually had it like that, some one at work brought some in like that last year,,, and I agree,, yummy,, salty and sweet at the same time!


----------



## im the goddess

ScardyKat, congratulations on the dream job and the reaping.


----------



## ALKONOST

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> There has been all this talk about candy corn and I can not believe I have not shared this.
> Best way to eat candy corm.... with peanuts. My husband mixes a can of salted peanuts with a bag of candy corn and eats it as is. He says the best is to put 1 candy corn and 2 peanuts in your mouth at the same time.
> To me it tastes like a Payday Candybar which I LOVE!!!
> 
> Just FYI! lol


Good idea. Last year I got a recipe from someone on here (I really wish I could remember her name) that said to mix the candy corn, peanuts and peanut butter M&M's. It was really good. I eventually added more peanuts because it was still just a little too sweet though.


----------



## witchy poo

No box yet, I hope it comes before I leave for the Netherlands.


----------



## im the goddess

witchy poo said:


> No box yet, I hope it comes before I leave for the Netherlands.


I hope so too. How long will you be gone?


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thanks Goddess!


----------



## ALKONOST

This is odd. I just checked to see if my package was out for delivery because it was suppose to be delivered today. USPS says it was processed at a sorting facility on the 15th and is still at that facility a few states away...WTH. I guess the pony had to have shots, fed, give birth, shod, bathed and curried? Sorry victim... hang in there. Hopefully it shows up tomorrow


----------



## Immortalia

So the closest I could find to salty and sweet (you gave me an awful craving!) was a small bag of Cracker Jack. Craving satisfied.....but now I'm high as a kite on sugar! No pun intended......LOL



SugarSugarDesserts said:


> There has been all this talk about candy corn and I can not believe I have not shared this.
> Best way to eat candy corm.... with peanuts. My husband mixes a can of salted peanuts with a bag of candy corn and eats it as is. He says the best is to put 1 candy corn and 2 peanuts in your mouth at the same time.
> To me it tastes like a Payday Candybar which I LOVE!!!
> 
> Just FYI! lol


----------



## frogkid11

Ok ya'll (yes, that's my southern coming out even in my typing) - I have the BEST SECRET REAPER IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD !!!!!!! First, I will apologize for leaving you hanging, but I have to be somewhere in 15 minutes and had just enough time to come home, see a BIG box on the front porch, run inside with it, open it while taking pictures, and totally crap in my pants for such awesome gifts!!! My reaper must have stalked me for years because they personalized everything !! I am so grateful that I'm almost in tears. 

Ok, have to run now but I'll be back tonight to upload all my pics and notes!!!

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU - YOU ARE THE BEST !!!! 

P.S. - I haven't had a chance to return stalk who you might be, Frogkid11's Secret Reaper, but I will stay up all night trying to find out, I promise !!!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Ok so here's a video clip of the card. It's just too darn funny!!






Oh, and I forgot a picture. Looks like a little goblin contributed to my reaping!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sublime, love the gravestones you got! 
Can't wait to see all you guy's reaps that haven't posted their pics yet!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Ok so here's a video clip of the card. It's just too darn funny!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I forgot a picture. Looks like a little goblin contributed to my reaping!
> View attachment 171793


Yea, little ome needed something to do. I used it as protection for the package. Apparently, someone roughed it up pretty bad for all 3 large pieces of foam to be broken like that. I'mso sorry you recieved it like that. If you can't fix it, let me know, and something will be aranged. That aggrivates the snot out of me. I'm taping everything inside the box to the box next year.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Yeah me too. I had to raid a bag of cinnamon crunch from Cosmos Creations LOL



Immortalia said:


> So the closest I could find to salty and sweet (you gave me an awful craving!) was a small bag of Cracker Jack. Craving satisfied.....but now I'm high as a kite on sugar! No pun intended......LOL


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I got reaped. I received creepy cloth, a skull, rubber bugs, spider web decoration, 2 black light bulbs, and two small busts. The card was simply signed 'secret reaper' with no forum name given. The postage label said Adrien Pereira from Rhode Island. Thanks reaper. Can use that stuff.


----------



## Kelloween

ALKONOST said:


> This is odd. I just checked to see if my package was out for delivery because it was suppose to be delivered today. USPS says it was processed at a sorting facility on the 15th and is still at that facility a few states away...WTH. I guess the pony had to have shots, fed, give birth, shod, bathed and curried? Sorry victim... hang in there. Hopefully it shows up tomorrow


well if its in Memphis..I can tell you about that..lol, I asked at the post office today why everything I send gets like a 4 or 5 day delay in Memphis..I was told its like the biggest sorting center there, so it takes a long time!


----------



## Immortalia

Well, it's off to Algebra for me.  I'll be back on later gaters!


----------



## witchy poo

im the goddess said:


> I hope so too. How long will you be gone?


Only 5 days but I leave Tuesday.


----------



## kallie

Bethie, do you have enough rescue reapers? If not, I'll volunteer



bethene said:


> Sorry to those who have not received gifts yet a LOT of them are in transit,,, or will be by the week end,,, but sadly alot of people have not even contacted me,,,, I have messaged them . so hopefully will get a response and get them moving!!! To those who are late but have let me know,, I am totally not talking about you,,, I have repeatedly said over the years,, if you let me know there is a problem I can resolve it,, but if I do not know,,, I can not!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frogkid11's Secret Reaper

frogkid11 said:


> Ok ya'll (yes, that's my southern coming out even in my typing) - I have the BEST SECRET REAPER IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD !!!!!!! First, I will apologize for leaving you hanging, but I have to be somewhere in 15 minutes and had just enough time to come home, see a BIG box on the front porch, run inside with it, open it while taking pictures, and totally crap in my pants for such awesome gifts!!! My reaper must have stalked me for years because they personalized everything !! I am so grateful that I'm almost in tears.
> 
> Ok, have to run now but I'll be back tonight to upload all my pics and notes!!!
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU - YOU ARE THE BEST !!!!
> 
> P.S. - I haven't had a chance to return stalk who you might be, Frogkid11's Secret Reaper, but I will stay up all night trying to find out, I promise !!!!


I've left a couple of subtle clues as to my identity here and there. I will post two not so subtle ones now. Glad the box arrived. Hope everything was intact.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

sikntwizted said:


> Yea, little ome needed something to do. I used it as protection for the package. Apparently, someone roughed it up pretty bad for all 3 large pieces of foam to be broken like that. I'mso sorry you recieved it like that. If you can't fix it, let me know, and something will be aranged. That aggrivates the snot out of me. I'm taping everything inside the box to the box next year.


It's ok. I can fix it. No worries. Not like the tiered plates I sent to my victim....it showed up to her shattered in a pile of glass.  I guess UPS is having a bad month for fragile boxes!!


----------



## ALKONOST

Dr. Phibes said:


> I got reaped. I received creepy cloth, a skull, rubber bugs, spider web decoration, 2 black light bulbs, and two small busts. The card was simply signed 'secret reaper' with no forum name given. The postage label said Adrien Pereira from Rhode Island. Thanks reaper. Can use that stuff.
> View attachment 171798


Cool reaping Dr. Phibes! Now I know where all the black creep cloth went... I can't find any! Walmart, Fredmeyer, several Dollar Trees.. Big Lots... it's all gone!!! Gonna have to dye me some I guess


----------



## sikntwizted

kallie said:


> Bethie, do you have enough rescue reapers? If not, I'll volunteer


Me too. I've been rescue reaped before.


----------



## Killamira

Okay a day late but it's going out after things finally cured!! A little teaser for someone in a very cold climate!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Dr. Phibes said:


> I got reaped. I received creepy cloth, a skull, rubber bugs, spider web decoration, 2 black light bulbs, and two small busts. The card was simply signed 'secret reaper' with no forum name given. The postage label said Adrien Pereira from Rhode Island. Thanks reaper. Can use that stuff.
> View attachment 171798


That's a really nice looking skull! I still want one of those reaper busts, too, as my town didn't have that one!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Killamira said:


> Okay a day late but it's going out after things finally cured!! A little teaser for someone in a very cold climate!
> View attachment 171810


ME!!!! IM in a cold climate!


----------



## im the goddess

Killamira said:


> Okay a day late but it's going out after things finally cured!! A little teaser for someone in a very cold climate!
> View attachment 171810


Nice box. Can't imagine what the green cord thing is. Cold climate huh?


----------



## Kelloween

Killamira said:


> Okay a day late but it's going out after things finally cured!! A little teaser for someone in a very cold climate!
> View attachment 171810


Thats an awesome LOOKING package!


----------



## im the goddess

ALKONOST said:


> Cool reaping Dr. Phibes! Now I know where all the black creep cloth went... I can't find any! Walmart, Fredmeyer, several Dollar Trees.. Big Lots... it's all gone!!! Gonna have to dye me some I guess


I'll look for some at my Dollar Tree. They had plenty the last time I was there. We have several around me.



WitchyKitty said:


> That's a really nice looking skull! I still want one of those reaper busts, too, as my town didn't have that one!


The busts were out really early here before most things. They sold quickly. I picked up a reaper one, but didn't get any of the others.


----------



## ALKONOST

Killamira said:


> Okay a day late but it's going out after things finally cured!! A little teaser for someone in a very cold climate!
> View attachment 171810


WOW! Great job on that box! It's a keeper for sure....


----------



## ALKONOST

im the goddess said:


> Nice box. Can't imagine what the green cord thing is. Cold climate huh?


I'm gonna guess the tubes are for the gremlins to breathe. Notice there are two of 'em


----------



## ALKONOST

im the goddess said:


> I'll look for some at my Dollar Tree. They had plenty the last time I was there. We have several around me.
> 
> 
> The busts were out really early here before most things. They sold quickly. I picked up a reaper one, but didn't get any of the others.


That would be so awesome... thanks for offering  I finally get out of the house tomorrow to take mom shopping.. I'm going to keep looking too. Target has a few things that I saw on a thread that I MUST have... I'll check there too.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

ALKONOST said:


> Cool reaping Dr. Phibes! Now I know where all the black creep cloth went... I can't find any! Walmart, Fredmeyer, several Dollar Trees.. Big Lots... it's all gone!!! Gonna have to dye me some I guess


Can't ever have enough creepy cloth or black lights, and I have a nice skull collection but not that one. All the stuff will certainly be used for my small haunt. Thanks again reaper.


----------



## tbishop

I agree with kalie, if you need another rescue reaper - I can help out. I am new to this - but can help out if needed - just let me know,


----------



## dariusobells

I'll help rescue at need, I was rescued and then reaped last year!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

HOORAY!!! My day of reaping has arrived! Thank you annonymous reaper! I don't know who you are, but I appreciate the thought & time you put into it. I love the light up plaque, & the book, & the mini cauldrens. The spiderweb coasters are so cool too. OK. I love it all. Your address bears resemblance to where I sent my victims gift! It's different though. That would have been funny. Thanks again whoever you are, I hope you come out of the shadows eventually for a proper thanks.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Lady Arsnic said:


> HOORAY!!! My day of reaping has arrived! Thank you annonymous reaper! I don't know who you are, but I appreciate the thought & time you put into it. I love the light up plaque, & the book, & the mini cauldrens. The spiderweb coasters are so cool too. OK. I love it all. Your address bears resemblance to where I sent my victims gift! It's different though. That would have been funny. Thanks again whoever you are, I hope you come out of the shadows eventually for a proper thanks.


Cool reap. I like the plates and books. I need to get more Halloweeny type books.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I plan to read the book this weekend when I have a day off & I'll give you all a review of it. I also plan to start decorating indoors ASAP, so I plan to use all of my new stuff. THANK YOU REAPER! Happy Halloween!


----------



## ALKONOST

Lady Arsenic- your reaper did good! Very cool stuff... I love the candy dishes..and the book looks very interesting (judging a book by it's cover)


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I could do a rescue reap as well if there are that many. Don't want someone shafted for Halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lady Arsnic said:


> HOORAY!!! My day of reaping has arrived! Thank you annonymous reaper! I don't know who you are, but I appreciate the thought & time you put into it. I love the light up plaque, & the book, & the mini cauldrens. The spiderweb coasters are so cool too. OK. I love it all. Your address bears resemblance to where I sent my victims gift! It's different though. That would have been funny. Thanks again whoever you are, I hope you come out of the shadows eventually for a proper thanks.


Great reap!! Love the little dishes. Hmmm, I think I have an idea who your reaper is...going by one specific thing you received, anyway!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Hollows Eva said:


> MAN the reaps this year is outstanding. I really wanted to comment on ALL of them, but i have been online on my phone all day and forum just didnt work on it ( the app is not good enough, no liking button lol)
> 
> Someone posted that they where glad they wherent excluded for not posting pictures ( sorry forget name) but you DID thank you reaper, so why would you be?
> I ( and others I suspect) where talking about people who noone ever hear from again without so much as a little pm to say its arrived  There is a big difference
> 
> 
> 
> As I also wrote i still love the game, its NOT any kind of judgement on how people choose to play, i just litterally dont get why someone would join and dissapear. that was all
> AND now someone should pass me the candycorn!!!!!! WHERE ARE THE CANDYCORN!


If your Reaper don't send you lots of CANDYCORN I am just tempted to send you some myself! Just as a thank you for cracking me up!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I have been reaped by the awesome Guttercat33! My children found the box on the porch and were asking to open it. Of course we could not open it until we have the picture of the box. Unfortunately, even my dog, Luna wanted to be included...











We then explored my goodies..... I received a box cover, rat, owl, DVD, plates, bloody handprints and splatter, treat box, blueberry cheesecake tart melts, a tree ornament for my Halloween tree , and a lovely runner.










My favorite item was the lovely gothic table runner. As I told my SR, I may be a princess on the boards, but I am known as the Halloweenqueen in "real" life! Just perfect and it is already on my dining room table!










*A big THANK YOU to my awesome Reaper!*


----------



## ALKONOST

Pumpkinprincess- those are some really great gifts! That blueberry cheesecake tart sounds delish. BTW... Luna looks like such a sweety pie


----------



## Dr. Phibes

That tye dye bone contact charm ignites my spidey senses to think Luna's owner is a closet hippie (or openly hip)....Luna looks like an awesome little doggy.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap!! Love the little dishes. Hmmm, I think I have an idea who your reaper is...going by one specific thing you received, anyway!


yes..Lady Arsnic...there is a clue there of who your reaper is!!! Take a good look at all the items for it! Perhaps this weekend when you start reading your novel it may come upon you! I know this reaper well as they were MY reaper several years ago!!


----------



## CreepySpiders

I don't knooooooow.  I didn't figure it out last year either. I had some guesses but never confirmed. I must dig DEEPER bwahahahaha


----------



## Araniella

oohhh..Stop....Go on! LOL I am really glad you liked everything. I tried to get everything that was on the little skellie's list. Not sure I accomplished it though. So happy you're still smiling. It was fun getting it together. And the fact that you had a big spider on your list...well...now....THAT made me smile!




Kelloween said:


> Well , I just want to thank Araniella again..okay its like the 4th time...I was so happy with my reap!  see, I'm still smiling today!


----------



## Pumpkin5

I will do a rescue reap as well if you need me. It won't be as well thought out, but it will be FUN! I do so love spreading Halloween cheer.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Frogkid11's Secret Reaper said:


> I almost died when I saw you bought a phone this weekend, and that was already on its way. Feel free to gut it for your other phone, return it, or whatever. Glad it finally made it. I think it took a world tour!


I love that phone and want one.Who sells them?? PLEASE


----------



## ondeko

beautifulnightmare said:


> If your Reaper don't send you lots of CANDYCORN I am just tempted to send you some myself! Just as a thank you for cracking me up!


Beautiful Nightmare, NO! Remember her allergies...LOL


----------



## Araniella

Ok...so Kelloween may still be smiling...but my smile is bigger! That box....that taunted me all day......just as I suspected.....I WAS REAPED!!!

I didn't see any clues, but I think I know who my Reaper is....I sent a PM asking to confirm. 

Lovely poem/letter from my reaper








cool foam pumpkins the kidlet and I can make and use as ornaments for my Halloween tree








Sweet spiders, a spider table cloth and I can grow my own witch and cat








Cool Potion bottles and a stamp that will come in very handy for the card exchange next year!








Check out these earrings! I will wear then tomorrow. It was hard to get a good pic of them.








This guy will be on my desk tomorrow! Love him!








Check out my new skellie! And the pretty black rose. Found the eyeball rolling around in the packing peanuts--gotta say..freaked me out a bit..lol Thought it looked cool inside the black rose.









And finally--Look at my new tombstone! I love it! I was so excited when my fingers found it in the packing peanuts. Couldn't get it out fast enough! My son is amazed at how 'old' it looks..haha


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I don't know how many pics this will be and hope I don't forget anything. But here is the reaping of a lifetime... Starting with my favorite gift a hand painted glow in the dark jewelry box from saki girl






















. This should have been everything no not even close this is post number one


----------



## Spookybella977

Thank you everyone for your great comments on my gifts!!! 

I've been trying to figure out who my reaper is............ is it you "The Walking Dead"???? 

kelloween love the buzzard you got!!!
james the tombstone is great!!!
hilda the skelly with angel wings is so cool!
Creepyspiders I love those plates with the skeleton w the crown and the body!!
sublime nightmare the tombstone with the reaper is so awesome!!! creepy!!! 
killamira great box!!!

too many nice gifts to list!!! Love them all


----------



## Araniella

Thank you soo much to my reaper!! I do hope you come out of the shadows! This was such a fun box to open!

Here's a shot of everything together


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Post number two








Sally's spoon soup recipe book a Edward Scissorhands journal


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Post number three






. Little potion bottles.







And






a silk Sally a






nd keychain more to come


----------



## witchymom

awesome reaps today! love the NBC item (cabinet/ jewelry box?) and skelly!


----------



## DebBDeb

Awesome haul!!!



elh(erin loves halloween) said:


> post number three
> View attachment 171863
> . Little potion bottles.
> View attachment 171866
> 
> and
> View attachment 171865
> a silk sally a
> View attachment 171866
> nd keychain more to come


----------



## ALKONOST

Araniella said:


> Ok...so Kelloween may still be smiling...but my smile is bigger! That box....that taunted me all day......just as I suspected.....I WAS REAPED!!!
> 
> I didn't see any clues, but I think I know who my Reaper is....I sent a PM asking to confirm.
> 
> Lovely poem/letter from my reaper
> View attachment 171845
> 
> 
> cool foam pumpkins the kidlet and I can make and use as ornaments for my Halloween tree
> View attachment 171846
> 
> 
> Sweet spiders, a spider table cloth and I can grow my own witch and cat
> View attachment 171847
> 
> 
> Cool Potion bottles and a stamp that will come in very handy for the card exchange next year!
> View attachment 171850
> 
> 
> Check out these earrings! I will wear then tomorrow. It was hard to get a good pic of them.
> View attachment 171852
> 
> 
> This guy will be on my desk tomorrow! Love him!
> View attachment 171853
> 
> 
> Check out my new skellie! And the pretty black rose. Found the eyeball rolling around in the packing peanuts--gotta say..freaked me out a bit..lol Thought it looked cool inside the black rose.
> View attachment 171854
> 
> 
> 
> And finally--Look at my new tombstone! I love it! I was so excited when my fingers found it in the packing peanuts. Couldn't get it out fast enough! My son is amazed at how 'old' it looks..haha
> View attachment 171855


Awesome gifts!!! I especially like the earings! The rose with the eyeball you set in it is so cute.... It gives me an idea


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

There are more













Stinking cute little ghosts


----------



## Araniella

OMG Erin!! That's an amazing reap! I would have been giggling like a schoolgirl and screaming when I opened that. 
Great Reap! 

Amazing work Saki Girl!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Wait there's more


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Here is the second box part yes there is more... One second!


----------



## Araniella

I know...as soon as I did it I got 'ideas' too! 



ALKONOST said:


> Awesome gifts!!! I especially like the earings! The rose with the eyeball you set in it is so cute.... It gives me an idea


----------



## ALKONOST

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Here is the second box part yes there is more... One second!


Oh my gosh.. maybe I should wait before commenting lol!


----------



## Araniella

Oh My gawsh! More??!!! Hurry!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

So I like pirates and the first thing I opened up was a complete treasure chest! Oh and btw the scented marker is awesome...


----------



## DebBDeb

How wonderful! LOVE those dishes!!! Who's your Reaper? Did they emerge from the depth of Hell, yet?



Lady Arsnic said:


> HOORAY!!! My day of reaping has arrived! Thank you annonymous reaper! I don't know who you are, but I appreciate the thought & time you put into it. I love the light up plaque, & the book, & the mini cauldrens. The spiderweb coasters are so cool too. OK. I love it all. Your address bears resemblance to where I sent my victims gift! It's different though. That would have been funny. Thanks again whoever you are, I hope you come out of the shadows eventually for a proper thanks.


----------



## obcessedwithit

wow, jackpot ELH what a great reap...........................I love the chest.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I am telling you I almost fainted with everything I opened..my personal sign from saki girl and there is more


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

View attachment 171878


I am telling you I almost fainted with everything I opened..my personal sign from saki girl and there is more


----------



## ALKONOST

WoW ERIN!! Saki did not let you down! So many very cool gifts in there... I love that there are so many handcrafted items too!!


----------



## ondeko

ELH--awesome gifts. Saki really outdid herself.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

So I got two torches too. No batteries in them but here is one of them plus a pretty glitter skull. And my Edward journal. I am honored to have everything and I am still not done


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

So I don't even remember if I took pics but I also got a net for my pirates tons of flags a pirate book a cool one..swords treasure u name it


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I put everything on my daughters bed and had soooo much it took two pics so here is one of two









Here is two.....


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Amazing reaps! I am just....well, WOW!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> So I don't even remember if I took pics but I also got a net for my pirates tons of flags a pirate book a cool one..swords treasure u name it
> View attachment 171880


What a amazing reap! Great job Saki!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I have been blessed by the reaper goddess saki there are no words to even express my gratitude... I amso inlovewith everything I am even starting a NBC too now because of her...I hit the reaper jackpot and my jaw is sore from falling down... I am forever grateful


----------



## im the goddess

Great reaps everyone.

Gee ELH, my head would be spinning!

Alkonost, love the tombstone


----------



## im the goddess

Lady Arsnic said:


> HOORAY!!! My day of reaping has arrived! Thank you annonymous reaper! I don't know who you are, but I appreciate the thought & time you put into it. I love the light up plaque, & the book, & the mini cauldrens. The spiderweb coasters are so cool too. OK. I love it all. Your address bears resemblance to where I sent my victims gift! It's different though. That would have been funny. Thanks again whoever you are, I hope you come out of the shadows eventually for a proper thanks.





Dr. Phibes said:


> I got reaped. I received creepy cloth, a skull, rubber bugs, spider web decoration, 2 black light bulbs, and two small busts. The card was simply signed 'secret reaper' with no forum name given. The postage label said Adrien Pereira from Rhode Island. Thanks reaper. Can use that stuff.
> View attachment 171798


Great stuff there you two. Dr. Phibes, You are right, you can never have too much creepy cloth or too many black lights.
Lady Arsenic: love the dishes. Enjoy the book.


----------



## Pumpkin5

OMG! The Reaps are FANTASTIC! You peeps really raise the bar!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Honestly I thought I was on an episode of punkd because I couldn't believe all I received..then I thought about the handmade gifts and time involved. I was then humbled and felt as though I won the lotto


----------



## Araniella

Holy Moley Erin!! We've been waiting for these pics....and boy--were they well worth the wait!


----------



## Halloeve55

erin,great haul..you got spoiled!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I feel the saaaammee way alfalfa 
I Haz sad face!!


witchymom said:


> wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> View attachment 171739
> 
> 
> I am bound and determined that my 2000th post will be my posting i was reaped! SO BOX HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Cute skull and spider platters! Very fun!


----------



## MissMandy

That's definitely a holy crap reaping, ELH! Awesomeness


----------



## Halloeve55

Killamira said:


> Okay a day late but it's going out after things finally cured!! A little teaser for someone in a very cold climate!
> View attachment 171810


now this is a kicka.. box!


----------



## Kymmm

I just get more and more wowed!! This has been an awesome exchange!! Great thought out gifts!!


----------



## Spookerstar

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> View attachment 171878
> 
> 
> I am telling you I almost fainted with everything I opened..my personal sign from saki girl and there is more


Holy Smokes! Saki is quite the artist! What an amazing reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I have been blessed by the reaper goddess saki there are no words to even express my gratitude... I amso inlovewith everything I am even starting a NBC too now because of her...I hit the reaper jackpot and my jaw is sore from falling down... I am forever grateful
> View attachment 171883


girl like i said when i got you it was like OMG she could be my twin she likes all the same stuff it was so easy to do your box i finaly told my self i have to stop or it will be a truck load. LOL I am so glad you like everything 

At the start before i got my victim i said i was challnaging my self to give my victim the OMG OMG OMG haha i think i did just that LOL


----------



## Spookerstar

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I have been blessed by the reaper goddess saki there are no words to even express my gratitude... I amso inlovewith everything I am even starting a NBC too now because of her...I hit the reaper jackpot and my jaw is sore from falling down... I am forever grateful
> View attachment 171883


Finally caught up again with all these posts. Amazing stuff today but I have to ask - What is a NBC?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spookerstar said:


> Finally caught up again with all these posts. Amazing stuff today but I have to ask - What is a NBC?


NightMare before christmas


----------



## "i got a rock!"

I just have to say; reading this thread and others on HF and looking at the wonderful gifts people are giving to strangers they don’t know and may never meet and the people willing to make an extra gift so no one is left out, wow, what a wonderful group of people. Good, generous people do exist. Joined HF 4-19-13 and feel like I’ve knowing you guys forever. The importance of saying thank you to those who do things to brighten up our day is something that cannot be underestimated. It is something they deserve and something they will cherish. Sorry to sound mushy but you guys blow me away. THANK YOU SR/HF FRIENDS.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spookerstar said:


> Holy Smokes! Saki is quite the artist! What an amazing reap!


thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl

love all the pics of everyones reaps . 

still waiting for mine but you guys are getting me even more and more excited to get mine


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> girl like i said when i got you it was like OMG she could be my twin she likes all the same stuff it was so easy to do your box i finaly told my self i have to stop or it will be a truck load. LOL I am so glad you like everything
> 
> At the start before i got my victim i said i was challnaging my self to give my victim the OMG OMG OMG haha i think i did just that LOL


Saki you rock and Erin is one very lucky lady.


----------



## Spookerstar

Saki.Girl said:


> NightMare before christmas


Duh!  Cant believe I didn't think of that


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spookerstar said:


> Duh!  Cant believe I didn't think of that


LOL dont feel bad i did the same thing when i first saw it LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Killamira said:


> Okay a day late but it's going out after things finally cured!! A little teaser for someone in a very cold climate!
> View attachment 171810


I live in Canada maybe it's me


----------



## Zombiesmash

Just found out I have a package at home!!!

I'm jetting home as I type this.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Okay, finally can upload pictures of my amazingly awesome gifts!
Handmade spellbook. LOVE IT!







So funny! I just bought a strand of these the other day, and they were duds! I also had 2 of these owls but they got smashed. Now I don't have to buy more. It's like they KNEW. Lol!







Blow mold black kitty head. Isn't he cute?!







"Mermaid hair" bottle. I LOVE mermaids! 







"Night crawlers" with a little night crawler trying to escape. Haha.







Witchy dish towel set. (They're going to be for looks only ) So cute!














Pumpkin spice hand soap. I love anything scented with spice. But the packaging is so pretty I don't want to open it.







A ghost! 







"skele-grow" bottle. I love the little skeleton!







"Spider Venom"







Inside of bottle







"Mummy Dust"


----------



## Bethany

The backseat of my car. I just think this picture is ADORABLE!


----------



## deeds0709

NBC is Nightmare Before Christmas 


Spookerstar said:


> Finally caught up again with all these posts. Amazing stuff today but I have to ask - What is a NBC?


----------



## ScaredyKat

"Goblin hair" in the tiniest, cutest bottle ever!







I love this cauldron! And look at the pretty skull. I do love glitter. 







"Snake oil" in a GORGEOUS bottle







A HUGE bottle of Arsenic. You can never have too much of that on hand. 







A framed picture of a reaper and an innocent victim. 







Her husband even made me 4 of these beautiful candle votives. I ADORE them! 2 had black tea lights, and 2 had orange.







Another cute little bottle.







Cute little tea light holder







And OMG! My mom fought me for this bottle. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! "owls hoot". Look at that cute little owl topper!







Another spellbook. This is one of my favorite things!







Inside cover







Inside! A bat!







Binding







And a wonderful, heartfelt letter. And how perfect that she wishes me luck on getting my dream job. I received my package on the same day I got my dream job! Must have been a good luck charm! 







Thank you so much reaper for making my first SR a fantastic one. I absolutely LOVE everything you sent me and I cannot even begin to thank you enough. I was amazed.



And my reaper was.....
SPOOKERSTAR!


----------



## im the goddess

Very nice reap skadykat. Love all the bottles.


----------



## ScaredyKat

My reaper was the BEST reaper ever! I adore everything and put it all on display right away!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

This is an unbelievably detailed and gorgeous reap. Excellent work Dr. Phibes!!



kab said:


> I figured out who my reaper was and the answer was right in front of me all along, despite the hour of going through the previous threads. DUHH! If you take a closer look to the amazing cabinet, the voodoo symbols (after translation) actually spells out: "Happy Halloween" and on the inside, "Dr. Phibes, Oct 31, 2013". The amount of time and thought that Dr. Phibes put into my gift was truly amazing and I am forever grateful!!! Although you can't see it very well, but there are little bottles that have cicada larvae (which my son thought was the coolest thing ever), dead flies, incense powder, tiger lily and day lilly seeds, red peppers and mimosa tree seeds, as well as voodoo cat figurines!! Dr. Phibes- You really are the best reaper ever!!!
> View attachment 171495
> View attachment 171496


----------



## Zombiesmash

Here's my reap. Not sure what my reaper's username is, but don't want to give out their real name. Thanks


----------



## EveningKiss

Araniella said:


> Ok...so Kelloween may still be smiling...but my smile is bigger! That box....that taunted me all day......just as I suspected.....I WAS REAPED!!!
> 
> I didn't see any clues, but I think I know who my Reaper is....I sent a PM asking to confirm.
> 
> Lovely poem/letter from my reaper
> View attachment 171845
> 
> 
> cool foam pumpkins the kidlet and I can make and use as ornaments for my Halloween tree
> View attachment 171846
> 
> 
> Sweet spiders, a spider table cloth and I can grow my own witch and cat
> View attachment 171847
> 
> 
> Cool Potion bottles and a stamp that will come in very handy for the card exchange next year!
> View attachment 171850
> 
> 
> Check out these earrings! I will wear then tomorrow. It was hard to get a good pic of them.
> View attachment 171852
> 
> 
> This guy will be on my desk tomorrow! Love him!
> View attachment 171853
> 
> 
> Check out my new skellie! And the pretty black rose. Found the eyeball rolling around in the packing peanuts--gotta say..freaked me out a bit..lol Thought it looked cool inside the black rose.
> View attachment 171854
> 
> 
> 
> And finally--Look at my new tombstone! I love it! I was so excited when my fingers found it in the packing peanuts. Couldn't get it out fast enough! My son is amazed at how 'old' it looks..haha
> View attachment 171855


I'm glad you like the stone and the bones. =) The stone was fun to make.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

This happened to me the first year I joined SR. I used USPS and for days it still said it was sitting at my post office where I dropped it off. I was going crazy!! All of a sudden my victim posts the pictures saying they got it! I have gone with FedEx every year since - tracking at USPS is not up to par so maybe it is really on the move!!



ALKONOST said:


> This is odd. I just checked to see if my package was out for delivery because it was suppose to be delivered today. USPS says it was processed at a sorting facility on the 15th and is still at that facility a few states away...WTH. I guess the pony had to have shots, fed, give birth, shod, bathed and curried? Sorry victim... hang in there. Hopefully it shows up tomorrow


----------



## WitchyKitty

Omgoodness...I ran out to help someone move some stuff to their new house for a couple hours, come back home and it was a reaping picture overload!! There were so many terrific reaps these past few hours, lol, too many to list all the cool things you guys got that I like!!! You all were very lucky victims! Heck, everyone has been very lucky victims, so far, lol. 
ELH, great to finally see your huge reap!!! Terrific work, Saki!
Wow, everyone...just wow!


----------



## lizzyborden

I got reaped today!!!!! 









Two awesome hand-painted skulls! Both are initialed on the bottom. Hmm....could this be a hint to my reaper's identity?









An abnormal brain in a jar (picture is not very clear)
Reminds me of one of my favorite movies,_ Young Frankenstein_:
*Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: Whose brain did you put in him?
*Igor*: Err... Abby something...
*Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: Abby who?
*Igor*: Abby... Normal. Yes that's it, Abby Normal!

and a potion bottle with a raven on it!









And my little reaper/skeleton dude looking at home in MIL's computer chair! 

I love it all! Thank you to my Secret Reaper, whoever you are!


----------



## bethene

Once again, amazing reaps,


----------



## WitchyKitty

The hand painted skulls are very nice!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Zombiesmash said:


> View attachment 171936
> 
> 
> Here's my reap. Not sure what my reaper's username is, but don't want to give out their real name. Thanks!


those are cool looking


----------



## Araniella

I sooo love everything! Thank you soo much! You are a great reaper.

hehe...'stone and bones'. That's exactly what I'm telling everyone I received now. 

My 7-year old keeps poking at the tombstone. "It's soo old How did she make it look so old?" haha 



EveningKiss said:


> I'm glad you like the stone and the bones. =) The stone was fun to make.


----------



## Araniella

Great bottles...and I love that bat book! I really need to learn how to make one of those!
Super reap!





ScaredyKat said:


> "Goblin hair" in the tiniest, cutest bottle ever!
> View attachment 171907
> 
> I love this cauldron! And look at the pretty skull. I do love glitter.
> View attachment 171908
> 
> "Snake oil" in a GORGEOUS bottle
> View attachment 171909
> 
> A HUGE bottle of Arsenic. You can never have too much of that on hand.
> View attachment 171910
> 
> A framed picture of a reaper and an innocent victim.
> View attachment 171911
> 
> Her husband even made me 4 of these beautiful candle votives. I ADORE them! 2 had black tea lights, and 2 had orange.
> View attachment 171912
> 
> Another cute little bottle.
> View attachment 171913
> 
> Cute little tea light holder
> View attachment 171914
> 
> And OMG! My mom fought me for this bottle. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! "owls hoot". Look at that cute little owl topper!
> View attachment 171915
> 
> Another spellbook. This is one of my favorite things!
> View attachment 171916
> 
> Inside cover
> View attachment 171918
> 
> Inside! A bat!
> View attachment 171919
> 
> Binding
> View attachment 171920
> 
> And a wonderful, heartfelt letter. And how perfect that she wishes me luck on getting my dream job. I received my package on the same day I got my dream job! Must have been a good luck charm!
> View attachment 171921
> 
> Thank you so much reaper for making my first SR a fantastic one. I absolutely LOVE everything you sent me and I cannot even begin to thank you enough. I was amazed.
> 
> 
> 
> And my reaper was.....
> SPOOKERSTAR!


----------



## The Walking Dead

Spookybella977 said:


> Thank you everyone for your great comments on my gifts!!!
> 
> I've been trying to figure out who my reaper is............ is it you "The Walking Dead"????


Yes I am your reaper. I am glad you enjoyed all the gifts and I had a fun time making and painting everything. Its really fun seeing everyone's reply. And best of all is seeing when you get every thing and post it on the forum. 

-Your Reaper ( a.k.a. Me)


----------



## im the goddess

Zombiesmash said:


> View attachment 171936
> 
> 
> Here's my reap. Not sure what my reaper's username is, but don't want to give out their real name. Thanks!


Love the labels.



lizzyborden said:


> I got reaped today!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 171937
> 
> 
> Two awesome hand-painted skulls! Both are initialed on the bottom. Hmm....could this be a hint to my reaper's identity?
> 
> View attachment 171938
> 
> 
> An abnormal brain in a jar (picture is not very clear)
> Reminds me of one of my favorite movies,_ Young Frankenstein_:
> *Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: Whose brain did you put in him?
> *Igor*: Err... Abby something...
> *Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: Abby who?
> *Igor*: Abby... Normal. Yes that's it, Abby Normal!
> 
> and a potion bottle with a raven on it!
> 
> View attachment 171939
> 
> 
> And my little reaper/skeleton dude looking at home in MIL's computer chair!
> 
> I love it all! Thank you to my Secret Reaper, whoever you are!


great painted skulls


----------



## badgirl

Dear Victim, After two unsuccessful days of attempting to utilize Muggle Mail to procure and deliver your package, this witch has decided to switch plans and your package will be delivered via Owl Post by the weekend!


----------



## Hilda

I was going to take a beautiful 'group' picture of my presents... but I was too excited and snapped photos as I opened each treasure. (Please forgive the amount of pictures.) I know it's been said before... but this REALLY was like Christmas morning!! WOWZA! I didn't even get the box into the house. I took one step inside the front door, and my son and I plunked down in the foyer and started opening! LOL Soooo much fun! 

To start is this gorgeous 'skeleton angel' as my five year old called it! (I was thinking winged demon, but skeleton angel it is now!) haha Love it!









The rest of the presents were wrapped up in a black plastic tablecloth. (Great idea.) Which kept the packing peanuts off them. (Wonderful!) Thank goodness for the packing peanuts... I will explain in second post.

As I unwrapped the black covering... This was on the top. I WANTED ONE OF THESE!!! (Really freaky... did I mention that somewhere? How did my Reaper get inside my head like that?!?!?!
The picture lights up. How awesome is this?















Then a box full of goodies!! Some perfect napkins, adorable hand soap, a gorgeous spider necklace and one of those spider specimen dishes I wanted to pick up. FANTASTIC!!









There is MORE!


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps that I've seen so far. I made it to page 182 and cannot keep my eyes open. Will pick up in the morning.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

_*My Secret Reaper is LISA48317!! And look at this beautiful Reaping! *_


----------



## WitchyKitty

badgirl said:


> View attachment 171951
> 
> Dear Victim, After two unsuccessful days of attempting to utilize Muggle Mail to procure and deliver your package, this witch has decided to switch plans and your package will be delivered via Owl Post by the weekend!


I hope my package comes via Owl Post!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

More great reaps!
Love the light up pictures, Hilda!
Love that wreath, too, HSB!


----------



## Araniella

Oh MY!! The reapings continue! What a great day! I love that skeleton angel too!


----------



## frogkid11

Ok everyone - I am finally back from my "night out"(my neighbor was on Jeopardy and we had a little celebration/viewing party) and ready to share my reaping. As I said earlier, this SR is the BEST!! Each gift inside an enormous box was individually wrapped - and the paper was double sided, one side black and the other silver !! Those are my FAVORITE colors and are what you will find all over my house. Without further adieu, the best reaping of SR 2013 (sorry, I'm a bit biased):

The outside of the huge box with a fantastic pic of Dr. Frankenstein's monster:








Lots of individual gifts, packing peanuts, and some black feathers (wait for it):








The black feathers make up a square wreath complete with a raven and two kinds of ribbon in my favorite color combinations:








After removing the most awesome wreath above and some of the peanuts, here is the view:








**to be continued**


----------



## Killamira

Oh my goodness I am floored at all these beautiful reaps! Everyone out did themselves this year!!! Happy Haunting


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*My photo upload skills are working somewhat, although the file size is waaaay too large according to the HF listing for jpegs. So special thanks to the mod who is helping push my uploads through. I figure by the time my poor brain cells figure out how to re-size my photos, I'll be a jpeg myself.... IN the meantime, thanks to those that sent me photo advice.)

Back to my reaper box -- 

The box had special touches too - such as the white tissue paper was described as "ghost carcasses" and a collection of cute stickers and stamped greetings. I loved it all - and the card = and and and well, it just made my month! Thanks Lisa!! *


----------



## Hilda

OK to back track a tiny bit. I happened to be in the kitchen when the mailtruck pulled up. We live on a steep hill, so they don't stop right in front unless they have packages, because they hate using the wheel chocks. So when I saw the truck stop, and the mail(wo)man got out... I stepped closer to inspect. I could see the box with the witch on it inside the truck. I sucked in my breath a little. So she hops out... walks up... and... 
DROPS THE BOX ON THE SIDEWALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes. From the height between her thighs and knees, she just unceremoniously PLOPS the box on the walk and leaves.

Having read here about so many people having breakage. I was SURE my lovely reaping was doomed. Before I even left the house, I called my hubby and was blabbing about reapings and if things were broken that I wanted him to go down to the post office and complain for me. He was sufficiently confused. hahahaha So I get the box. Shook it. I didn't really hear anything rattling. I get back inside the house and tear it open right there on the floor immediately. I was so anxious that things were broken and how was I going to break the news (pardon the pun) to my S.R.

Lo and behold!! It all survived!! Nothing broke. Which is miraculous considering I heard the box hit the pavement from inside the closed up house. Soooo the moral of the story is... Having things bubbled wrapped, and then put into boxes, and then surrounded by packing peanuts saved the day and despite the best efforts of the USPS... I have new potion bottles to fill! Yay!

Here's more of my goodies. I LOVE all the attention to detail. The notes were wonderful! My Reaper obviously stalked me, and I can and will use every single thing. Perfection.

Another box held two wonderful items. A HUGE beautiful apple. Which is awesome to go with my Witches Kitchen theme. Wait... there is something hidden under it...









SQUEEEEEEEEEEE Hey Reaper... Did you hear me squeal all the way on the other side of the country?!?!? I WANTED THIS. I LOVE THIS!! I just painted my kitchen to match a witches face... This is PERFECT to put on the wall. hahahaha









Happy Dancing!!!! 









I look in the bottom of the box, and there is a note. Ohhhhh how exciting! My latest addiction. POTION BOTTLES! hahaha I ripped this box open (expecting broken bottles...) Yay! Beautiful assortment of bottles. I could not find that round bottle anyway. I am so happy!! AND there are some tongues in one of the jars already! hahahaha















Just to finish the perfect experience off... when I was throwing out the packing peanuts, I found a note taped to the very bottom of the box that says simply 'Happy Halloween.' 

Indeed Reaper. Happy Halloween to you too! Thank you from the bottom of my heart, not only for the fabulous goodies, but for the fun fantastic experience.

PS I have a feeling you want to remain anonymous, but I already ran the few clues I have past a friend of mine on here, and I think I have you in my sights. hahahahah 
So the stalking has turned around now.


----------



## Teresa M

Many apologies to my victim for mailing your package a day late. Some major last minute issues that I won't go into now, but, it is on its way!

Also, I was reaped today! Thank you soooooooooo much Silver Lady for such an amazing reap! I love it all! I will post pictures tomorrow after work. 

I have posted this in both threads to help insure that the appropriate people see it. Now, I must get to bed! Good night all.


----------



## ALKONOST

ScaredyKat said:


> My reaper was the BEST reaper ever! I adore everything and put it all on display right away!


Your reaper did an incredible job! I love all of those items. I'm guessing your likes/dislikes post said something about liking Hocus Pocus? Just a guess with the eyeball spell book and Winefred's potion bottle and all  Love it!


----------



## frogkid11

The first gift includes a little tag which reads "for Ichabod or your Haunted Hotel check in desk":








And when unwrapped, it reveals an awesome vintage brass hand bell:








Next is a cute little box in the likeness of Dr. Frankenstein's monster's head, and written on the top it says "The 1st one is for your dinner guest skeleton"














And contains jewelry for the lady skeleton that sits at my dinner table during the season:








Next is a cute box designed to look like Dr. Frankenstein's laboratory with him holding a potion bottle and the monster lingering outside with a sign that says Happy Halloween:








which contained two of the most gorgeous mardi gras style masquerade masks in my favorite colors!!:








**to be continued**


----------



## ScaredyKat

Actually, it didn't! But that is one of my favorite movies ever. Aside from Rocky horror. I'm telling you, my reaper was tapped into my brain! Lol.


ALKONOST said:


> Your reaper did an incredible job! I love all of those items. I'm guessing your likes/dislikes post said something about liking Hocus Pocus? Just a guess with the eyeball spell book and Winefred's potion bottle and all  Love it!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Glad none of your wonderful gifts were broken, Hilda!! Nice reap!


----------



## ALKONOST

Hilda... what a wonderful reaping!! I had to chuckle a little when I saw oodles of empty bottles for you to fill. I was remembering back when I saw post after post of bottles you had been filling and labeling and filling and labeling.. and labeling and filling. I didn't think this planet had anymore empty bottles!!! Your reaper must know you well. I can't wait to see more labeling and filling... get crackin'!


----------



## Spookerstar

ScaredyKat said:


> Okay, finally can upload pictures of my amazingly awesome gifts!
> Handmade spellbook. LOVE IT!
> View attachment 171884
> 
> So funny! I just bought a strand of these the other day, and they were duds! I also had 2 of these owls but they got smashed. Now I don't have to buy more. It's like they KNEW. Lol!
> View attachment 171885
> 
> Blow mold black kitty head. Isn't he cute?!
> View attachment 171886
> 
> "Mermaid hair" bottle. I LOVE mermaids!
> View attachment 171887
> 
> "Night crawlers" with a little night crawler trying to escape. Haha.
> View attachment 171894
> 
> Witchy dish towel set. (They're going to be for looks only ) So cute!
> View attachment 171895
> 
> View attachment 171896
> 
> Pumpkin spice hand soap. I love anything scented with spice. But the packaging is so pretty I don't want to open it.
> View attachment 171897
> 
> A ghost!
> View attachment 171900
> 
> "skele-grow" bottle. I love the little skeleton!
> View attachment 171901
> 
> "Spider Venom"
> View attachment 171902
> 
> Inside of bottle
> View attachment 171904
> 
> "Mummy Dust"
> View attachment 171906


[COLOR="#A52A2A"[SIZE=3]][SIZE=4][FONT=Comic Sans MS][COLOR="#A52A2A"]I am so happy that everything made it to you in one piece. I had so much fun making these things with my niece Witchful Thinking over the holiday weekend. 
You were very fun to stalk and shop for. Thank goodness there was a deadline because I kept adding more. I would see you posting how much you wanted to be reaped but was having too much fun shopping and crafting to send it to you.
The dish towels reminded me of your avatar. 
So happy you have your dream job - that is way better then being reaped.
Hope you have a wonderful and Happy Halloween season! [/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## ALKONOST

Frogkid- very kewl reaping!! and OMG those masks are gorgeous!!!


----------



## frogkid11

There were a pair of packages wrapped in my favorite colors that contained pics of new "members of the family" for my portrait collect - you can see them here displayed with everything already revealed (but that's not all of the items yet):








The best round silver footed serving tray - complete with tarnish!! (YAY!!):














And the last box, wrapped in paper that was white with black french motif pattern, which had a note on top that said to unwrap this one last contained the MOST AWESOME GIFT !!! A 13 hour mantle clock with a picture of the Headless Horseman on the front !!! THIS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!! My reaper added a small battery powered tea light to the inside that will illuminate the picture and signed the inside of the door "Secret Reaper 2013". Prepare to be amazed:




















So here is everything all in one shot:








Again, I am in awe of how perfectly tailored this reaping was to my exact tastes and likes. From the wrapping paper and bows, to the additions of my previous year set ups, and finally on my most favorite obsession related to Halloween - the Headless Horseman. I believe since there are so many things related to the Frankenstein monster included here that those are my clues to your identity. There are a lot of folks here that have screen names including Frankie and I'm trying to narrow it down the best I can. I could be totally off so let me know if I'm hot or cold with that focus for figuring out who you are.

I cannot thank you enough for all of your time and effort and thoughtfulness. I feel you went WAY above and beyond when you consider the Spooky Telephone teaser to all of these wonderful items. I hope that one day I can treat you to something as equally thoughtful !! Happy Halloween to my awesome SR !!!


----------



## Kymmm

That clock is jaw dropping!!! love, Love, LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Everything made it perfect. The mailman jumped out of the truck and I squealed with delight. He handed over the box and said "You have a box full of monsters". I ran into the living room and plopped onto the couch and ripped into it! I could not believe how much stuff was in there. It was like magic!
You were the greatest reaper a Kat could ask for! It was more than worth the wait!
When I saw the dish towels, I thought they looked like my avatar too! I don't want to ruin them. They will be on display only. I've made that clear to everyone in the house. 
Thank you so much again. It was a perfect day! And I hope you have an AMAZING Halloween season also!


Spookerstar said:


> [COLOR="#A52A2A"[SIZE=3]][SIZE=4][FONT=Comic Sans MS][COLOR="#A52A2A"]I am so happy that everything made it to you in one piece. I had so much fun making these things with my niece Witchful Thinking over the holiday weekend.
> You were very fun to stalk and shop for. Thank goodness there was a deadline because I kept adding more. I would see you posting how much you wanted to be reaped but was having too much fun shopping and crafting to send it to you.
> The dish towels reminded me of your avatar.
> So happy you have your dream job - that is way better then being reaped.
> Hope you have a wonderful and Happy Halloween season! [/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## Spookerstar

frogkid11 said:


> There were a pair of packages wrapped in my favorite colors that contained pics of new "members of the family" for my portrait collect - you can see them here displayed with everything already revealed (but that's not all of the items yet):
> View attachment 171977
> 
> 
> The best round silver footed serving tray - complete with tarnish!! (YAY!!):
> View attachment 171975
> View attachment 171976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last box, wrapped in paper that was white with black french motif pattern, which had a note on top that said to unwrap this one last contained the MOST AWESOME GIFT !!! A 13 hour mantle clock with a picture of the Headless Horseman on the front !!! THIS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!! My reaper added a small battery powered tea light to the inside that will illuminate the picture and signed the inside of the door "Secret Reaper 2013". Prepare to be amazed:
> View attachment 171993
> View attachment 171999
> View attachment 172000
> 
> 
> So here is everything all in one shot:
> View attachment 172001
> 
> 
> Again, I am in awe of how perfectly tailored this reaping was to my exact tastes and likes. From the wrapping paper and bows, to the additions of my previous year set ups, and finally on my most favorite obsession related to Halloween - the Headless Horseman. I believe since there are so many things related to the Frankenstein monster included here that those are my clues to your identity. There are a lot of folks here that have screen names including Frankie and I'm trying to narrow it down the best I can. I could be totally off so let me know if I'm hot or cold with that focus for figuring out who you are.
> 
> I cannot thank you enough for all of your time and effort and thoughtfulness. I feel you went WAY above and beyond when you consider the Spooky Telephone teaser to all of these wonderful items. I hope that one day I can treat you to something as equally thoughtful !! Happy Halloween to my awesome SR !!!


Now that is an amazing reap! That clock is over the top. I have to admit I love your home decor too. Everything just fits!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I agree that clock is amazing .


----------



## ScaredyKat

That clock is really something to behold! Wowza!


----------



## Zombiesmash

WOW everyone. You guys have received some amazing packages.


----------



## Kelloween

After looking at everything..now I'm really worried...oh well I can always not claim mine..hahaha


----------



## Hilda

Kelloween said:


> After looking at everything..now I'm really worried...oh well I can always not claim mine..hahaha


Me too!


----------



## Arlita

*My victims package*

I was able to make the deadline on Tuesday here is a picture of the package, do I have any takers it will be delivered to a hot humid state. I almost forgot to take a picture until I got to the post office. I have never downloaded pictures from my phone to my computer, it has taken all night to figure it out but I am not someone that gives up easily so here goes. I am so nervous I hope my victim loves their gift like I loved mine.


----------



## Arlita

My goodness Frogkid that headless horseman clock is wonderful.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

frogkid11 said:


> There were a pair of packages wrapped in my favorite colors that contained pics of new "members of the family" for my portrait collect - you can see them here displayed with everything already revealed (but that's not all of the items yet):
> View attachment 171977
> 
> 
> The best round silver footed serving tray - complete with tarnish!! (YAY!!):
> View attachment 171975
> View attachment 171976
> 
> 
> And the last box, wrapped in paper that was white with black french motif pattern, which had a note on top that said to unwrap this one last contained the MOST AWESOME GIFT !!! A 13 hour mantle clock with a picture of the Headless Horseman on the front !!! THIS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!! My reaper added a small battery powered tea light to the inside that will illuminate the picture and signed the inside of the door "Secret Reaper 2013". Prepare to be amazed:
> View attachment 171993
> View attachment 171999
> View attachment 172000
> 
> 
> So here is everything all in one shot:
> View attachment 172001
> 
> 
> Again, I am in awe of how perfectly tailored this reaping was to my exact tastes and likes. From the wrapping paper and bows, to the additions of my previous year set ups, and finally on my most favorite obsession related to Halloween - the Headless Horseman. I believe since there are so many things related to the Frankenstein monster included here that those are my clues to your identity. There are a lot of folks here that have screen names including Frankie and I'm trying to narrow it down the best I can. I could be totally off so let me know if I'm hot or cold with that focus for figuring out who you are.
> 
> I cannot thank you enough for all of your time and effort and thoughtfulness. I feel you went WAY above and beyond when you consider the Spooky Telephone teaser to all of these wonderful items. I hope that one day I can treat you to something as equally thoughtful !! Happy Halloween to my awesome SR !!!






That clock is just fantastic! And the morphing pictures put in frames look cool to. Awesome reap!


----------



## im the goddess

Fabulous reaps everyone. Night.


----------



## deeds0709

Frogkid11, I want that clock sooooooooooo bad! It is Awesome! Great reaper!


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11...remember when you wanted my tricorn hat? I'll trade you now. That clock is unreal! You, my friend, are one lucky victim!!!


----------



## sumrtym

frogkid11 said:


> View attachment 171993


Now that may be one of the coolest things ever on a reap. Awesome look and quality.


----------



## nhh

OMG!!!! These are some of the most spectacular reaps. Seriously, I have no words for how amazing they all are.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Ok seriously?? It just took me 2+ hours to catch up on posts and I thought I had been staying pretty on top of it! While I was reading more and more posts were coming in...I thought I would never catch up. Oh the stress and pressure of having so much Halloween glory to ooohh and ahhh over! I second the post that talked about how amazing it is that so many strangers are brought together by a common bond and send each other such amazing gifts.

So grateful to have Halloween Forum and all of you to spend my hours pouring over posts and pictures. AMAZING reaps this year (well always but this year is just over the top!). Too many mention but a few I wanted to point out:

ScaredyKat - so glad you liked all your gifts from Spookerstar...I was so in awe of her spell books, most especially the bats. The ghost looks even spookier in your house than it did hers and we had all kinds of fun working on potion bottles together but I think her creativity really shown in your Hoot of Owl, Nightcrawlers and more. I know she is happily relieved you liked it. Your arsenic bottle is what we were working on when our glue gun transformed itself into a ray gun (a story I posted in the discussion thread many moons ago now).

HIlda - I LOVE your winged skeleton. Is he metal or does he just look that way? I hope your reaper reveals themselves I must know where they got it and the light up canvas. Great reap!

frogkid11 - please prepare your guest room, I will be right over to live in your amazing looking home! Seriously though - wonderful reap. I was blown away by the masks and especially that to die for clock. I hope your reaper will reveal themselves so we can bombard them with how or where questions!!

I haven't even received my reaping yet (although I did get that wonderful teaser I posted about) and I can say this is my favorite reaper season ever!
Thank you all!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Hahahaha! Oh no! A ray gun? I hope I wasn't hard to reap. Everything was so well thought out. I'm still in awe over everything. I posted all my goodies on facebook for everyone to see. 


Witchful Thinking said:


> Ok seriously?? It just took me 2+ hours to catch up on posts and I thought I had been staying pretty on top of it! While I was reading more and more posts were coming in...I thought I would never catch up. Oh the stress and pressure of having so much Halloween glory to ooohh and ahhh over! I second the post that talked about how amazing it is that so many strangers are brought together by a common bond and send each other such amazing gifts.
> 
> So grateful to have Halloween Forum and all of you to spend my hours pouring over posts and pictures. AMAZING reaps this year (well always but this year is just over the top!). Too many mention but a few I wanted to point out:
> 
> ScaredyKat - so glad you liked all your gifts from Spookerstar...I was so in awe of her spell books, most especially the bats. The ghost looks even spookier in your house than it did hers and we had all kinds of fun working on potion bottles together but I think her creativity really shown in your Hoot of Owl, Nightcrawlers and more. I know she is happily relieved you liked it. Your arsenic bottle is what we were working on when our glue gun transformed itself into a ray gun (a story I posted in the discussion thread many moons ago now).
> 
> HIlda - I LOVE your winged skeleton. Is he metal or does he just look that way? I hope your reaper reveals themselves I must know where they got it and the light up canvas. Great reap!
> 
> frogkid11 - please prepare your guest room, I will be right over to live in your amazing looking home! Seriously though - wonderful reap. I was blown away by the masks and especially that to die for clock. I hope your reaper will reveal themselves so we bombard them with how or where questions!!
> 
> I haven't even received my reaping yet (although I did get that wonderful teaser I posted about) and I can say this is my favorite reaper season ever!
> Thank you all!


----------



## killerhaunts

OMG I know someone posted a few pages back about this but I guess the horrible, devastating flooding in Colorado have my victim's package on hold, too. It says it left CA on 9-14 and there is no new information ... I just don't know where your package is ......... it had an eta of 9-20 but who knows now. i'm stalking the tracking site every day until it shows me something


----------



## ondeko

Simply amazing reaps. Good job, reapers! Everyone put a lot of thought into the gifts--whether bought or made--and it really shows.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*So I am waiting for my husband to get home to take a pic of the items I mentioned earlier which is why I have not posted. Anyhoo...I worked very late last night, from 6:30am til 9:30pm at the school for an event. I was exhausted. Just me and my dog at home this week as hubby is out of town. 

Well I am pulling up to my drive way late and its dark but it looks like there is someone behind my chair on the front porch. Im like who the blankety blank is that I will run that M-----F-------over with this car I swear I am in no mood and tired!!! So I approach slowly and it looks like said perp is holding a PUMPKIN???? What the! Then I get closer and I see it!!! Its not a M-------F------- at all its a BLOW MOLD!!! A blow mold of a large ghost holding a pumpkin with a cat at the bottom!!! Well I scream run out of my car and pick it up. Its from my REAPER!!! Still dont know who that is but I have a feeling THe funny thing is they didnt wrap it up. It had a big ol stamp on the back, a couple actually. I laughed out loud because All I could think about was this guy traveling across the country naked no less and the postman who handled it must have been like why one earth am I delivering a Ghost this time of year So happy dance ensues and I immediately get inside to sit down, have my tea and admire my fabulous gift! SO THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU SECRET REAPER!!!!*


----------



## witchymom

Hilda said:


> And the last box, wrapped in paper that was white with black french motif pattern, which had a note on top that said to unwrap this one last contained the MOST AWESOME GIFT !!! A 13 hour mantle clock with a picture of the Headless Horseman on the front !!! THIS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!! My reaper added a small battery powered tea light to the inside that will illuminate the picture and signed the inside of the door "Secret Reaper 2013". Prepare to be amazed:
> View attachment 171993
> View attachment 171999
> View attachment 172000


AMAZING clock! love it!


----------



## NOWHINING

Okay.... first off my head hurts....
I got hurt at work. A case of two litter pop fell on my head right where the implant is. Nothing is broken or fractures of anything in that nature. Just a brusied head. Had to have a catscan to make sure everything is okay.

Now that has been said. I already mailed my gift Friday. Now, I am starting to get worried that the gift has not made it. Silver Lady just mailed her victim's gifts and on the other thread, the vicitm said she was reaped? Makes me worried even more.

Guys, great, great gifts. Everything looks wonderful. I love it. Now I am going to go ice my head.

Did I say my head hurts?

Bethene did you get my message yet?


----------



## deeds0709

Nowhining, OMG! I hope you are ok! A whole case of 2 liters must weigh over 50 lbs or more. I hope your neck is ok. I bet you will be hurting pretty bad later today. Just use ice if you can take it and try not to move your neck. I know that is hard to do. I will be thinking of you today and you get feeling better soon!


----------



## hallorenescene

james, nice reap. even the box is awesome. could you save that skelly décor and put it on a tombstone or something?
hilda, nice looking box. that winged skelly is very cool.
brandi, nice reap. I love the skelly décor.
minshe, nice reap. I love the wig
creepy spiders, nice reap. I love the jewelry. dang, I love all of it.
subline, nice gift. that don't touch sign rocks. now is that a picture of you or your daughter? adorable. a real cutie.


----------



## hallorenescene

sugarsugar, that sounds yummy. I love peanuts. and it would make the too sweet taste not so sweet. oh man, you could eat more that way. yummy. 
scaredykat, congratulations on the job you nailed.
witchymom, I can see getting a tummy ache from eating to many. they are very good, but loaded with sugar. you're probably on a sudden sugar high. hope you're feeling better by the time you read this
sublime, that card made me smile. boogie on skelly. lol. yikes, interesting piece of foam. we will miss you sublime. lol. oh, thank goodness, some little one just needed something to do. very funny twisted little mind sikntwized. you're raising you kid right, good Halloween values and all. morticia would be proud.
dr phibes, nice reap. black bulbs are always cool.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Wow I left work yesterday and have 20 new pages to catch up on!! It will be a nice little break in between doing "actual" work things haha Now to wander through the pages........Can't wait to see the new stuff!


----------



## hallorenescene

killamira, cool looking box. you really took some time designing that box. someone is going to be so happy.
lady arsenic, nice reap. I love the book and the little cymbal clashing pumpkin.
pumpkinprincess, great, you.ve been reaped. I love your box cover the best. and looks like you have a cute photo ham there. 
araniella, very cool reaping. those earrings are beautiful. I love them. the whole gift is very nice. lots of cool items.
elh, oh boy, you were reaped good. I recognize some of the handiwork. saki, you did awesome. holy moly, that is a reap. what? that's not a truckload? faints!
scaredykat, what a reap. I don't even know where to start with I like this and that. it's all awesome


----------



## witchymom

i wanna be reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaped


----------



## hallorenescene

zombiemash, nice reap. very pretty bottles
lizzie, cool reap. but is your mother in law going to be okay with giving up her chair to none less than a ghoul? a cool ghoul at that. lol
hilda, nice reap. the skelly and necklace rock.
hallowsusieboo, wow, beautiful wreath. you got reaped well, my friend
frogkid, and now you can never throw away that box. oohhh, you are getting such delightful gifts. your motel is going to rock. the jewelry and masks are going to look gorgeous together. I can envision a white sleek ball gown. NICE CLOCK. and I want your table and mirror. gorgeous 
scaredykat, I love hocus pocus too. that is one I can watch every Halloween and never tire of.
hilda, nice reap. the hand holding the apple is sweet. and the jar of liars tongues is pretty cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Maybe today will be my reap day fingers crossed


----------



## hallorenescene

arlita, after already being reaped, would it be wrong of me to make a stake on your package? 
oh man no whining, that is serious. man that would hurt. that's a lot of weight. a headache is all? lucky!
spooky mama, your story cracked me up. a ghost huh? you will have to post pictures so we can see the scary ghost. the culprit that almost got ran over. lol.
I've been trying to catch up on posts so I can post my reap. it took me yesterday and today.


----------



## Tannasgach

O-M-G! Man, my chin must be bruised because my jaw has hit the floor so many times viewing all these outstanding reapings. Extraordinary reaps this year, truly amazing.

Frogkid, that clock is phenomenal; I don't have a mantle but I would have to get one just to display that clock, beautiful, simply beautiful. 



Arlita said:


> I was able to make the deadline on Tuesday here is a picture of the package, do I have any takers it will be delivered to a hot humid state. I almost forgot to take a picture until I got to the post office. I have never downloaded pictures from my phone to my computer, it has taken all night to figure it out but I am not someone that gives up easily so here goes. I am so nervous I hope my victim loves their gift like I loved mine.


 Ooh, ooh, I'll take it. That box could be headed to my hot & humid state, especially since it has a witch on the box andI I'm doing a witch's theme this year.  Arlita, "Are You My Mother", I mean Reaper?!


----------



## hallorenescene

yes, I've been REAPED!!!! I got my package from the post office, and I hurried home. I had 15 minutes to open it before I had to go to work. my daughter was here to join in the fun. there were so many items, I had to work fast. just barely finished in time to go to work. all I could think about at work was I wanted to get home and have more time to inspect my gifts.

here is one side of my box
 
and then another side

and a third side

and I can't show the 4th side, I didn't edit out my address. but it was my favorite side


----------



## Intellagirl

This was my first year being part of SR and I just had to post that I think it's amazing. It's amazing that Betheny can keep it all organized and amazing to see people go so out of their way for strangers who just happen to share the same interest. We all have days when we doubt humanity a bit, and of course SR isn't saving babies from burning buildings or anything earth shattering, but I'm still so glad to be part of a community that does such an awesome thing just because we can. Sorry to be so mushy but I had to say it


----------



## witchymom

Intellagirl said:


> This was my first year being part of SR and I just had to post that I think it's amazing. It's amazing that Betheny can keep it all organized and amazing to see people go so out of their way for strangers who just happen to share the same interest. We all have days when we doubt humanity a bit, and of course SR isn't saving babies from burning buildings or anything earth shattering, but I'm still so glad to be part of a community that does such an awesome thing just because we can. Sorry to be so mushy but I had to say it


it's most definitely one of my favorite parts about Halloween (especially since i don't get ToT! - now, that doesn't stop me from decorating outside, but still.... LOLOL

I run a VERY small xmas ornament exchange with friends on facebook (if you want to play in that, let me know LOL) and this is MUCH bigger than that - Bless Bethe for doing it!!!!! Even the small one i do can be a headache at times, can't imagine running this one and SR2, too!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Araniella said:


> Ok...so Kelloween may still be smiling...but my smile is bigger! That box....that taunted me all day......just as I suspected.....I WAS REAPED!!!
> 
> Check out my new skellie! And the pretty black rose. Found the eyeball rolling around in the packing peanuts--gotta say..freaked me out a bit..lol Thought it looked cool inside the black rose.
> View attachment 171854
> 
> 
> 
> And finally--Look at my new tombstone! I love it! I was so excited when my fingers found it in the packing peanuts. Couldn't get it out fast enough! My son is amazed at how 'old' it looks..haha
> View attachment 171855


*Wow! I love the idea of the eyeball in the flower  I think I am going to make some of those!! And that tombstone is gorgeous!! Love the deatil they put into it to age it *



ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I put everything on my daughters bed and had soooo much it took two pics so here is one of two
> View attachment 171881
> 
> 
> 
> Here is two.....
> View attachment 171882


*Holy cow! Now that is a reap!! Amazing job Saki girl!!! I love all of the gifts you received  *



ScaredyKat said:


> Okay, finally can upload pictures of my amazingly awesome gifts!
> "Night crawlers" with a little night crawler trying to escape. Haha.
> View attachment 171894
> 
> A ghost!
> View attachment 171900
> 
> "skele-grow" bottle. I love the little skeleton!
> View attachment 171901
> 
> "Spider Venom"
> View attachment 171902
> 
> Inside of bottle
> View attachment 171904
> 
> "Mummy Dust"
> View attachment 171906


*These potion bottles are beautiful!! I love the items that were put inside too, so creative!! Especially the night crawler trying to make it's way out. And that ghost is awesome! *



Hilda said:


> I was going to take a beautiful 'group' picture of my presents... but I was too excited and snapped photos as I opened each treasure. (Please forgive the amount of pictures.) I know it's been said before... but this REALLY was like Christmas morning!! WOWZA! I didn't even get the box into the house. I took one step inside the front door, and my son and I plunked down in the foyer and started opening! LOL Soooo much fun!
> 
> To start is this gorgeous 'skeleton angel' as my five year old called it! (I was thinking winged demon, but skeleton angel it is now!) haha Love it!
> 
> View attachment 171942
> 
> 
> As I unwrapped the black covering... This was on the top. I WANTED ONE OF THESE!!! (Really freaky... did I mention that somewhere? How did my Reaper get inside my head like that?!?!?!
> The picture lights up. How awesome is this?
> 
> View attachment 171945
> View attachment 171947
> 
> 
> *I LOVE this! I have been wanting to get one of these too  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogkid11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were a pair of packages wrapped in my favorite colors that contained pics of new "members of the family" for my portrait collect - you can see them here displayed with everything already revealed (but that's not all of the items yet):
> View attachment 171977
> 
> 
> 
> And the last box, wrapped in paper that was white with black french motif pattern, which had a note on top that said to unwrap this one last contained the MOST AWESOME GIFT !!! A 13 hour mantle clock with a picture of the Headless Horseman on the front !!! THIS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!! My reaper added a small battery powered tea light to the inside that will illuminate the picture and signed the inside of the door "Secret Reaper 2013". Prepare to be amazed:
> View attachment 171993
> View attachment 171999
> View attachment 172000
> 
> 
> So here is everything all in one shot:
> View attachment 172001
> 
> 
> 
> *WOW!! That 13 hour clock is stunning!!! Amazing work  *
Click to expand...


----------



## hallorenescene

here is a note just inside the box. first thing when I open the box

and here is next, a card.


----------



## hallorenescene

the first gift are these 3 gorgeous candles

and 3 flicker bulbs

and 2 flameless candles


----------



## Terra

Just stunned at how awesome these gifts are. It's been heck waiting for mine to show up and now it's just killing me. Come on Reaper!


----------



## hallorenescene

my next gift came in this cute little box. the box is a keeper

inside the box a note and a fabulous pin. I am wearing this pin today.


----------



## Tannasgach

Intellagirl said:


> This was my first year being part of SR and I just had to post that I think it's amazing. It's amazing that Betheny can keep it all organized and amazing to see people go so out of their way for strangers who just happen to share the same interest. We all have days when we doubt humanity a bit, and of course SR isn't saving babies from burning buildings or anything earth shattering, but I'm still so glad to be part of a community that does such an awesome thing just because we can. Sorry to be so mushy but I had to say it


After having been on the forum for a couple of years now, I find "Halloween people" to be a verra interesting breed. Haunters are intelligent, kind, creative, unique, imaginative, unselfish, generous, helpful, caring, supportive (I could go on & on) individuals. I just said this the other day, - I am so proud to be a part of this community.


----------



## witchymom

Terra said:


> Just stunned at how awesome these gifts are. It's been heck waiting for mine to show up and now it's just killing me. Come on Reaper!


ditto, that ............


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

hallorenescene said:


> subline, nice gift. that don't touch sign rocks. now is that a picture of you or your daughter? adorable. a real cutie.


Hallorenescene, that's my daughter. She just joined, though, because she gets excited with me.


----------



## hallorenescene

sublime, you have a very pretty daughter. I bet everyone tells you what a sweety she is too.

here is a picture of my first wrapped gift. there were cute pumpkin stickers on the orange plastic wrapping bag. while I was waiting for my pictures to upload, I picked the stickers off and stuck them to the inside flap of the box. i'm going to keep the box to store these items in. 
I remember when you found these pods, and were asking everyone for ideas on naming them. this is a very cool bottle....and dragon larva
  
this spider bottle is way cool. the picture doesn't do it justice...and doesn't this bottle just scream, secret reaper and bethie. I love it....and one more fine bottle


----------



## hallorenescene

here is a luminary to hang from my tree.

and another luminary slightly smaller


----------



## hallorenescene

here is one of my ultimate gifts. I have a witch room this year, and even my grandson said that is the best witch you have. I absolutely love her. bethie, I always said I wanted one of your witches. this is way to fabulous

there was a head bethie posted in my black and white thread I would love to have. to find that head or to afford it was probably impossible. what the frick, she made me the head. oh fridging A. I love her


----------



## Saki.Girl

another great reap whoot


----------



## lizzyborden

hallorenescene said:


> lizzie, cool reap. but is your mother in law going to be okay with giving up her chair to none less than a ghoul? a cool ghoul at that. lol


What she don't know won't hurt her!  We generally spend the night at her house while ours is still in the renovation process. Kinda helps her out since she's still adjusting to being by herself. I don't know who was more excited about my gifts, my MIL or my hubby. She asked me the other day if I was still planning to decorate her yard too.


----------



## frogkid11

I FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT !!! IM THE GODDESS is my Secret Reaper this year !!!!! OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG - I am so thankful to you for all of those wonderful gifts -you are by far way, way, way too generous and I cannot say thank you enough. Fate was really smiling on me this year when I was given the opportunity to be your victim and my Halloween 2013 will be forever memorable thanks to your generosity!!

For all of those that are totally amazed by the fabulous Headless Horseman clock, please send a note of appreciation to IM THE GODDESS !!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, reapers have really stepped up their game this year! I'm absolutely amazed by these gifts. Especially that clock! Stunning...just stunning!


----------



## witchymom

awesome job, goddess! that, the voodoo cabinet, any of the tombstones, and the bubblegum type machines (i think a couple of them were done!) may be my fave things so far, although everyone has done a fantastic job!!! 

so much talent on here!



frogkid11 said:


> I FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT !!! IM THE GODDESS is my Secret Reaper this year !!!!! OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG - I am so thankful to you for all of those wonderful gift -you are by far way, way, way too generous and I cannot say thank you enough.
> 
> For all of those that are totally amazed by the fabulous Headless Horseman clock, please send a note of appreciation to IM THE GODDESS !!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

my witches spell book. I love this plastic wrap paper. it has bats, witches and owls on it. I want to cut them out and paste them on a potion bottle

here is an awesome spell book


okay, i'm done for now. got to clean up and head to the dr. just an annual checkup. I will rave later


----------



## booswife02

"i got a rock!" said:


> I just have to say; reading this thread and others on HF and looking at the wonderful gifts people are giving to strangers they don’t know and may never meet and the people willing to make an extra gift so no one is left out, wow, what a wonderful group of people. Good, generous people do exist. Joined HF 4-19-13 and feel like I’ve knowing you guys forever. The importance of saying thank you to those who do things to brighten up our day is something that cannot be underestimated. It is something they deserve and something they will cherish. Sorry to sound mushy but you guys blow me away. THANK YOU SR/HF FRIENDS.


 Couldn't have said it better myself I gotta rock. That is exactly how I feel. My hubby is very understanding and supportive when it comes to my Halloween brain but he doesn't feel the same way. When I found HF it felt soo good to talk to those who feel the same way I do about it and know what im talking about. Have you ever tried to talk to a non Halloween person about Skellys, Boney Bunch, Fog Chillers, Corpsing, Pumpkin rot etc...haha...they just say hu? These things are common verbage to us but others have no idea what that stuff is. You guys are such a comfort to me I really mean it!


----------



## bethene

oh, I agree,,, I have a good non halloween friend who bless her heart listens to me,, talk about how I snot ragged this or that,,, but she really doesn't know,, her hubby is a bit into halloween so it helps,, but having some one who gets what the rest of the world calls insanity, is wonderful!!!! And yes, for the most part,, every one is kind and generous,, and I also agree, I got a rock,, I know you have been apart of this forum for such a short time,, but I feel like you are a friend,, and am glad you have joinedour bunch of crazies here! 


Hallo, I had SO much fun with your reap,,, I was so glad that I got you to reap,,, the past couple of years I was hoping but it never matched up,, so ta da! here we are!!!!!!! And when you thought it was some one else,,, I got such a inner giggle about it! I hope you can use everything,,,,


----------



## WitchyKitty

frogkid11 said:


> There were a pair of packages wrapped in my favorite colors that contained pics of new "members of the family" for my portrait collect - you can see them here displayed with everything already revealed (but that's not all of the items yet):
> View attachment 171977
> 
> 
> The best round silver footed serving tray - complete with tarnish!! (YAY!!):
> View attachment 171975
> View attachment 171976
> 
> 
> And the last box, wrapped in paper that was white with black french motif pattern, which had a note on top that said to unwrap this one last contained the MOST AWESOME GIFT !!! A 13 hour mantle clock with a picture of the Headless Horseman on the front !!! THIS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!! My reaper added a small battery powered tea light to the inside that will illuminate the picture and signed the inside of the door "Secret Reaper 2013". Prepare to be amazed:
> View attachment 171993
> View attachment 171999
> View attachment 172000
> 
> 
> So here is everything all in one shot:
> View attachment 172001
> 
> 
> Again, I am in awe of how perfectly tailored this reaping was to my exact tastes and likes. From the wrapping paper and bows, to the additions of my previous year set ups, and finally on my most favorite obsession related to Halloween - the Headless Horseman. I believe since there are so many things related to the Frankenstein monster included here that those are my clues to your identity. There are a lot of folks here that have screen names including Frankie and I'm trying to narrow it down the best I can. I could be totally off so let me know if I'm hot or cold with that focus for figuring out who you are.
> 
> I cannot thank you enough for all of your time and effort and thoughtfulness. I feel you went WAY above and beyond when you consider the Spooky Telephone teaser to all of these wonderful items. I hope that one day I can treat you to something as equally thoughtful !! Happy Halloween to my awesome SR !!!


LOVE that clock!!!!!


----------



## booswife02

frogkid11 said:


> There were a pair of packages wrapped in my favorite colors that contained pics of new "members of the family" for my portrait collect - you can see them here displayed with everything already revealed (but that's not all of the items yet):
> View attachment 171977
> 
> 
> The best round silver footed serving tray - complete with tarnish!! (YAY!!):
> View attachment 171975
> View attachment 171976
> 
> 
> And the last box, wrapped in paper that was white with black french motif pattern, which had a note on top that said to unwrap this one last contained the MOST AWESOME GIFT !!! A 13 hour mantle clock with a picture of the Headless Horseman on the front !!! THIS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!! My reaper added a small battery powered tea light to the inside that will illuminate the picture and signed the inside of the door "Secret Reaper 2013". Prepare to be amazed:
> View attachment 171993
> View attachment 171999
> View attachment 172000
> 
> 
> So here is everything all in one shot:
> View attachment 172001
> 
> 
> Again, I am in awe of how perfectly tailored this reaping was to my exact tastes and likes. From the wrapping paper and bows, to the additions of my previous year set ups, and finally on my most favorite obsession related to Halloween - the Headless Horseman. I believe since there are so many things related to the Frankenstein monster included here that those are my clues to your identity. There are a lot of folks here that have screen names including Frankie and I'm trying to narrow it down the best I can. I could be totally off so let me know if I'm hot or cold with that focus for figuring out who you are.
> 
> I cannot thank you enough for all of your time and effort and thoughtfulness. I feel you went WAY above and beyond when you consider the Spooky Telephone teaser to all of these wonderful items. I hope that one day I can treat you to something as equally thoughtful !! Happy Halloween to my awesome SR !!!


OMG this reap is absolutely amazing!! I am just in love with that 13 hour clock! Its a treasure for sure. I also love those mardi gras masks and your little Bell and silver tray. WOW!! what a fantastic reap! my fav so far I believe. I do love Dr Phibes cabinet to though!! and Dead Moniques hand painted picture for Bethany. the witch head that bethene made for Hallo. The treasure chest Saki did and so many more, you guys are killin it! So thoughtful, great stalking everyone


----------



## booswife02

and I forgot the skelly doggy got a new family and Kelloweens candy corn  and so so many other great things that were well thought out!


----------



## witchymom

watching season 1 of American Horror Story (which i never saw) while waiting oh so patiently (or not) to be reaped............. 

as a total aside, I"m sitting here (Writing this post) and fedex pulls up. I jump off the couch, run out the door to get the box.........


and it's cigars for hubby. 

*(^&*)&&^*(&(#)&$#*^%*(#$*())(*(^&%^&***@#&*@^#*&$()#*$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

AMAZING REAPS EVERYONE!! The bar just keeps going up and up!!
I'm a little envious of some of these.  

I joined the forum (for the 2nd time) this year. I had joined a year or 2 before but didn't really get into it as life was pretty full. I am so glad I have found this fun spot! And in finding this forum, it has lead me to actual LOCAL people that get together! I count myself very lucky to be part of this community.

Ok, mushiness out - Anyone else want werewolf wiskers & a lable mailed to them. If so PM me your snail mail addy & i should have them out in a couple weeks.


----------



## Hilda

Witchful Thinking said:


> HIlda - I LOVE your winged skeleton. Is he metal or does he just look that way? I hope your reaper reveals themselves I must know where they got it and the light up canvas. Great reap!


Thanks!! It is painted to look like metal, and is incredible. I am wondering if this is store bought or my wonderful Reaper painted it. I am dying to know!! 
Isn't the light-up canvas wonderful?!?!?


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene, terrific reap!!! That witch's head is awesome!


----------



## ondeko

Wow. More awesome stuff. Great job, reapers.

I'm waiting patiently for the Reaper to appear at my door. I figure I'll get reaped late in the game because it's my karma for teasing Eva about candy corn allergies and Kelloween about always being the last victim. 

Off to work--I'm putting another couple of layers of mache on a wolf mask today then trying to get some custom glass pieces knocked out.


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow. A lot has happened since I turned in last night. Great, great jobs everyone is doing on their gifts!!! Incredible!


----------



## ajbanz

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!! At least I got a box with all sorts of Halloween stickers on it. LOL. I'm waiting till tonight to open it so I can take pictures. The suspense is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## katshead42

I was reaped!


----------



## katshead42

Everything is so perfect!
























NOWHINING was an awesome reaper! I loved everything so much! Seriously I can't put it into words right now but I love everything so much. THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## ondeko

I have been reaped! I have no clue as to who my Secret Reaper might be except they shipped from Illinois and have very good handwriting. the box was undecorated so at first I thought it was some glass I am expecting--nice surprise. So, whoever sent this to me, THANK YOU!! It's all stuff I can use on the mew tombstones i have planned or will fit things in the yard display already. Thanks so much.
















I got a little ghoul








pvc candle cluster--which is awesome because i needed to make some of these








another little ghoul








spiders! can't have too many of these unless you're my wife who thinks that any at all are too many. LOL








a little gargoyle who will probably get used in a tombstone project--sorry for the sideways pic








everything together








thanks Secret Reaper!!


----------



## bethene

More awesome reaps!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

SWEET such great reap everyone so cool


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps everyone. That Frankenstein's Monster jar is great.
Ondeko Love your Gargoyle!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yay! More great reaps!! Cool stuff, katshead and Ondeko!


----------



## Mystikgarden

I've got pictures coming!! Can't wait to show you all what MY reaper sent me. Thank you REAPER you're the BEST!


----------



## Spookerstar

frogkid11 said:


> I FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT !!! IM THE GODDESS is my Secret Reaper this year !!!!! OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG - I am so thankful to you for all of those wonderful gifts -you are by far way, way, way too generous and I cannot say thank you enough. Fate was really smiling on me this year when I was given the opportunity to be your victim and my Halloween 2013 will be forever memorable thanks to your generosity!!
> 
> For all of those that are totally amazed by the fabulous Headless Horseman clock, please send a note of appreciation to IM THE GODDESS !!!!!!!


Seriously IM THE GODDESS - you are the Goddess of crafting. That clock is stunning. I think i do need to join that Colorado haunters group to learn some of those skills!


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> here is one of my ultimate gifts. I have a witch room this year, and even my grandson said that is the best witch you have. I absolutely love her. bethie, I always said I wanted one of your witches. this is way to fabulous
> 
> there was a head bethie posted in my black and white thread I would love to have. to find that head or to afford it was probably impossible. what the frick, she made me the head. oh fridging A. I love her


I love this witch head. Great Job Bethene. I love all your reap.



frogkid11 said:


> I FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT !!! IM THE GODDESS is my Secret Reaper this year !!!!! OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG - I am so thankful to you for all of those wonderful gifts -you are by far way, way, way too generous and I cannot say thank you enough. Fate was really smiling on me this year when I was given the opportunity to be your victim and my Halloween 2013 will be forever memorable thanks to your generosity!!
> 
> For all of those that are totally amazed by the fabulous Headless Horseman clock, please send a note of appreciation to IM THE GODDESS !!!!!!!


Thank you. I sent you a PM. It was my pleasure.



hallorenescene said:


> my witches spell book. I love this plastic wrap paper. it has bats, witches and owls on it. I want to cut them out and paste them on a potion bottle
> 
> here is an awesome spell book


Love that spell book. 



booswife02 said:


> OMG this reap is absolutely amazing!! I am just in love with that 13 hour clock! Its a treasure for sure. I also love those mardi gras masks and your little Bell and silver tray. WOW!! what a fantastic reap! my fav so far I believe. I do love Dr Phibes cabinet to though!! and Dead Moniques hand painted picture for Bethany. the witch head that bethene made for Hallo. The treasure chest Saki did and so many more, you guys are killin it! So thoughtful, great stalking everyone


There have been so many great thing including those you listed. I know there will be many more, just by the numbers of people reaping, and the number of packages still winging their way to their recipients. Can't wait to see.



witchymom said:


> watching season 1 of American Horror Story (which i never saw) while waiting oh so patiently (or not) to be reaped.............
> 
> as a total aside, I"m sitting here (Writing this post) and fedex pulls up. I jump off the couch, run out the door to get the box.........
> 
> 
> and it's cigars for hubby.
> 
> *(^&*)&&^*(&(#)&$#*^%*(#$*())(*(^&%^&***@#&*@^#*&$()#*$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Witchy, you make me laugh. Can't wait to see your reap.



katshead42 said:


> Everything is so perfect!
> 
> View attachment 172058
> 
> 
> NOWHINING was an awesome reaper! I loved everything so much! Seriously I can't put it into words right now but I love everything so much. THANK YOU THANK YOU!


You have so many neat things there. Love the pillow, and what is the book?


Spookerstar said:


> Seriously IM THE GODDESS - you are the Goddess of crafting. That clock is stunning. I think i do need to join that Colorado haunters group to learn some of those skills!


Come on and jump in. The more the merrier.


----------



## ALKONOST

So many more wonderful reaps! Again... I can't believe the talent and kindness in this forum!


----------



## ALKONOST

I'm really hoping my victim gets their box today! Checking on the tracking number yesterday didn't look so promising... they better hop to it!!!


----------



## witchy poo

I was reaped  I came home from dropping the kids off at school and ran a couple errands and there it was. I have to wait till the boys get home from school to open it, they made me promise. I will post pics asap. I am so excited I can hardly wait.







Monster had to check it out , she is very nosey.


----------



## frogkid11

witchy poo said:


> I was reaped  I came home from dropping the kids off at school and ran a couple errands and there it was. I have to wait till the boys get home from school to open it, they made me promise. I will post pics asap. I am so excited I can hardly wait.
> View attachment 172065
> 
> Monster had to check it out , she is very nosey.


Bet Monster doesn't care for that black cat on the side of the box  Can't wait to see what you received.


----------



## Bethany

Suprising enough, when I got my box, my cats could have cared less.


----------



## MummyOf5

So I'm sitting here looking at all these neat pics of all the reaping going on and my hubby pokes his head into the room to see what all the noise is about. I didn't even realize that I was crying out loud "I want a Reaper!"


----------



## Halloeve55

OMG! I'VE BEEN REAPED! Ahhhh! And I can't open the box till the little one is home from school! The anticipation is killing meeeee!he would have my head on a platter if I don't wait! This box is massive and heavy! I can't stop staring at it! Maybe it will magically open if I stare hard enough!! I'll be back after 5 with pictures!


----------



## im the goddess

Halloeve55 said:


> OMG! I'VE BEEN REAPED! Ahhhh! And I can't open the box till the little one is home from school! The anticipation is killing meeeee!he would have my head on a platter if I don't wait! This box is massive and heavy! I can't stop staring at it! Maybe it will magically open if I stare hard enough!! I'll be back after 5 with pictures!


Interesting, that box says 1 of 2. I wonder if that is truly the case, or if that is a clue as to who it came from? Or, none of the above.


----------



## Kelloween

Halloeve55 said:


> OMG! I'VE BEEN REAPED! Ahhhh! And I can't open the box till the little one is home from school! The anticipation is killing meeeee!he would have my head on a platter if I don't wait! This box is massive and heavy! I can't stop staring at it! Maybe it will magically open if I stare hard enough!! I'll be back after 5 with pictures!


waittttttttttt..there is suppose to be 2 boxes!! I knew this would happen..the other box has the better thing..CRAP..I hate the mail


----------



## blueczarina

Holy crap! I've been reaped. I can't post pics yet, because I have to work, but I got fantastic stuff. Thank you whoever you are Secret Reaper!


----------



## im the goddess

Ondeko, I love the gargoyle, and the ghouls, and the candles. 


ondeko said:


> I have been reaped! I have no clue as to who my Secret Reaper might be except they shipped from Illinois and have very good handwriting. the box was undecorated so at first I thought it was some glass I am expecting--nice surprise. So, whoever sent this to me, THANK YOU!! It's all stuff I can use on the mew tombstones i have planned or will fit things in the yard display already. Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little ghoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pvc candle cluster--which is awesome because i needed to make some of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another little ghoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spiders! can't have too many of these unless you're my wife who thinks that any at all are too many. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little gargoyle who will probably get used in a tombstone project--sorry for the sideways pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Secret Reaper!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> waittttttttttt..there is suppose to be 2 boxes!! I knew this would happen..the other box has the better thing..CRAP..I hate the mail


dang the mail has not been kind to you lately , They better not have lost my amazing painting coming or I will go hunt them down .


----------



## Kelloween

oops, guess I gave myself away  just makes me mad..they were sent together, how can one arrive and the other not?


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> dang the mail has not been kind to you lately , They better not have lost my amazing painting coming or I will go hunt them down .


I know! I saw yours had moved from Memphis finally!


----------



## Kelloween

Im so aggravated, I dont even want to be here when she opens it..lol..maybe she will wait for the other one to post pictures


----------



## Halloeve55

Oooo! You did! I'm so excited! I actually think it might be across the street.i see she got a box as well..I'll ask her at the bus stop! She's nice so she'll had it over..lol!I saw the one of two bubble on it so I wasn't sure. Im Sooo excitedddddd though for the one I have !


----------



## nhh

Kelloween said:


> oops, guess I gave myself away  just makes me mad..they were sent together, how can one arrive and the other not?


But I sent 2 boxes too. Maybe it was me not you??? hahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh! I think I was reaped!!! Have to wait until the hubby gets home to open it,,,such torture! Pics soon!
(I wrote about the box in the SR discussion thread, if you want to know the interesting thing about it!)


----------



## Halloeve55

Kelloween?would you like for me to wait to open both at once and/or post both at the same time?sorry one is missing!?


----------



## Kelloween

Halloeve55 said:


> Kelloween?would you like for me to wait to open both at once and/or post both at the same time?sorry one is missing!?


Its whatever you prefer, I checked the other one and its not been delivered, it will probably show up tomorrow!


----------



## Bethany

Halloeve55 said:


> Kelloween?would you like for me to wait to open both at once and/or post both at the same time?sorry one is missing!?


Can I answer for her? Because my answer would be no, open it now & share your pics. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> I know! I saw yours had moved from Memphis finally!


now how cool would it be to have this come my reaper box come same day whoot that would rock


----------



## Halloeve55

It not being delivered with the first one is odd.i honestly don't know which to do..open it today an post tomrrow with its sister box or wait to open it tomorrow! Ahh!


----------



## Halloeve55

You know,I understand so I'm gonna wait for my second box to open both and post  this anticipation will kill me at best but I'll wait!


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I am the Victim that is on vacation. I get home tonight, though, so hopefully, there's a surprise waiting for me


----------



## Kelloween

hallorenescene said:


> here is one of my ultimate gifts. I have a witch room this year, and even my grandson said that is the best witch you have. I absolutely love her. bethie, I always said I wanted one of your witches. this is way to fabulous
> 
> there was a head bethie posted in my black and white thread I would love to have. to find that head or to afford it was probably impossible. what the frick, she made me the head. oh fridging A. I love her


I like all your things, but those heads are great..they are gonna look really scary all put together!


----------



## Halloweeeiner

Glad you liked everything 





ondeko said:


> I have been reaped! I have no clue as to who my Secret Reaper might be except they shipped from Illinois and have very good handwriting. the box was undecorated so at first I thought it was some glass I am expecting--nice surprise. So, whoever sent this to me, THANK YOU!! It's all stuff I can use on the mew tombstones i have planned or will fit things in the yard display already. Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little ghoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pvc candle cluster--which is awesome because i needed to make some of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another little ghoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spiders! can't have too many of these unless you're my wife who thinks that any at all are too many. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little gargoyle who will probably get used in a tombstone project--sorry for the sideways pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Secret Reaper!!


----------



## sumrtym

Nice job on the cluster candles, they look really good!


----------



## TheCostumer

Here are my goodies for Halloween that I received.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


An old ladies shawl and wig - perfect for my old ladies characters

A large purse - great for the grannies and Martha will love it. She always used large purses

Pin on cameos and broaches - perfect for the old ladies, Martha will like too.

And last but not least an artificial fur sholder wrap. Martha will love it, so will my old ladies.

Thanks to my reaper for everything. You made my day.

TC


----------



## bethene

great reap, costumer,,, your reaper did a perfect job for you!!!!


----------



## witchy poo

I could hardly wait to get home from picking up the boys so we could open the box. My Reaper is a fantastic stalker because I love everything  








Look at the box full of great things.








The note from my Reaper














Look at the mummified finger, and it still is wearing it's ring. 








Mummified Vampire heart (my Reaper knows me well)








This is sooo cool I can't even tell you how great this looks in person, my Reaper is so talented 








Look at these bowls and there are matching plates too, I LOVE them.








This candle holder is fantastic. I can't wait till tonight to light it up. The light coming through the design is going to be cool.








My 14 year old went crazy for this ornament, it will go on my Halloween tree








I also got an Owl and some much needed creepy cloth. Look at the plates, I am nuts about them. Thank you Obcessedwithit, you are the best Secret Reaper.


----------



## Kelloween

witchy poo said:


> I could hardly wait to get home from picking up the boys so we could open the box. My Reaper is a fantastic stalker because I love everything
> 
> View attachment 172125
> 
> Look at the box full of great things.
> 
> View attachment 172126
> 
> The note from my Reaper
> 
> View attachment 172127
> View attachment 172127
> 
> Look at the mummified finger, and it still is wearing it's ring.
> 
> View attachment 172128
> 
> Mummified Vampire heart (my Reaper knows me well)
> 
> View attachment 172129
> 
> This is sooo cool I can't even tell you how great this looks in person, my Reaper is so talented
> 
> View attachment 172130
> 
> Look at these bowls and there are matching plates too, I LOVE them.
> 
> View attachment 172131
> 
> This candle holder is fantastic. I can't wait till tonight to light it up. The light coming through the design is going to be cool.
> 
> View attachment 172132
> 
> My 14 year old went crazy for this ornament, it will go on my Halloween tree
> 
> View attachment 172133
> 
> I also got an Owl and some much needed creepy cloth. Look at the plates, I am nuts about them. Thank you Obcessedwithit, you are the best Secret Reaper.


those are great..I love the finger!


----------



## The Red Hallows

I love this thread the most. I could go Halloween prop/supply shopping here every year and never have to go to a commercial store.


----------



## Hollows Eva

OMG! That finger is amazing! Well done reaper.


----------



## Spookerstar

witchy poo said:


> I
> 
> View attachment 172127
> View attachment 172127
> 
> Look at the mummified finger, and it still is wearing it's ring.
> 
> View attachment 172128
> 
> Mummified Vampire heart (my Reaper knows me well)
> 
> View attachment 172129
> 
> This is sooo cool I can't even tell you how great this looks in person, my Reaper is so talented
> 
> 
> Obsessedwithit - how did you make that finger and heart look so real! I have seen those in the store but not mummified. Please share your technique!


----------



## Hollows Eva

TheCostumer said:


> Here are my goodies for Halloween that I received.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> An old ladies shawl and wig - perfect for my old ladies characters
> 
> A large purse - great for the grannies and Martha will love it. She always used large purses
> 
> Pin on cameos and broaches - perfect for the old ladies, Martha will like too.
> 
> And last but not least an artificial fur sholder wrap. Martha will love it, so will my old ladies.
> 
> Thanks to my reaper for everything. You made my day.
> 
> TC


GREAT reap for you the costumer. especially the fake fur thing, that will look good on one of "your ladies"


----------



## Hollows Eva

We should totally have a "how I made this cool item for my victim" tread lol. I have seen several things i want to know about!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reaps The Costumer and Witchy Poo!!!
Love the antique brooches!
That finger is totally creepy!


----------



## Immortalia

Erin, I am SO envious of your reap! I LOVE Jack and Tim Burton movies and Saki really treated you well. Holy Cow, what a haul! Amazing job Saki!!!!

All bow down to the Halloween Queen! This is Halloween, this is Halloween......




ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I put everything on my daughters bed and had soooo much it took two pics so here is one of two
> View attachment 171881
> 
> 
> 
> Here is two.....
> View attachment 171882


----------



## Saki.Girl

Immortalia said:


> Erin, I am SO envious of your reap! I LOVE Jack and Tim Burton movies and Saki really treated you well. Holy Cow, what a haul! Amazing job Saki!!!!
> 
> All bow down to the Halloween Queen! This is Halloween, this is Halloween......


Thank you  are you in reaper 2 maybe I will get you as my victim.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

amazing reaps! awesome creativity! Freaking great stalking! Awesome Reapers reaping!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, time to post the pics of my reap!! As I said before, I was surprised when I started to open my box, because I thought it was the camera we had coming in the mail...not my SR gift, lol. I was quite surprised that is was, in fact, my gift! I opened it up and saw a note with a reaper on it, and a nicely wrapped box!














The note described three wrapped gifts and the order in which I should open them.







The poem said:
"Enclosed ye shall see, three gifts meant for thee. The countdown has begun, so begin with the package marked 1. The lights may dim, and grow cold, but look to the bottom, and see what is foretold. For the spirit within this gift will never stay dark, each night always coming alive again with a spark."
The first gift was a wax LED pumpkin candle that has a timer! I hid in my closet with it to take a pic of it lit up, lol!














The second said: "As the gifts accrue, thou shalt proceed with #2. As death I have held a prize, but this one slips through having nine lives."
It was an awesome silver skeleton hand that holds a pic frame! My reaper printed a pic of my Ziva kitty with the potion bottles to put in it! How super cute!! I had to post some pics of Ziva posing with her pic and then checking it out, lol.


























The third said: "To three thy hands must flee, to find what I have chosen for thee."
I kind of thought I knew who my reaper was...then looking at the size of the box, I kind of thought I knew what the wrapped gift was...I opened it and I was actually right!! Wow did I guess randomly accurate! Lol, it was the "Witchy Jinx" figurine I wanted...I saw someone post a pic asking about it on this forum, and I fell in love with it! 







Here are two pics of my items all together. The second pic I put them in my kitchen by my vintage style plate I bought because I thought "Jinx" looked good with it being vintage style, itself, lol.














Now...dear Reaper...who could you be?? It could be anybody who saw that I loved the Witchy Jinx figurine...or anybody who saw my pic of my kitty I posted in this forum somewhere...but since my reaper was from a certain state, I will make my first guess:
Was it you, sumrtym???? You were the one who posted about the Witchy Jinx figurine originally...and you match the state my reaper lives in! If it's not sumrtym, please tell me who you are, my wonderful reaper! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! My reap is awesome and I will use each of these items every year for sure!


----------



## kloey74

I love coming home and seeing all these great reaps!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Good lawd, this is making me wanna join SR2


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

witchy poo said:


> I could hardly wait to get home from picking up the boys so we could open the box. My Reaper is a fantastic stalker because I love everything
> 
> View attachment 172125
> 
> Look at the box full of great things.
> 
> View attachment 172126
> 
> The note from my Reaper
> 
> View attachment 172127
> View attachment 172127
> 
> Look at the mummified finger, and it still is wearing it's ring.
> 
> View attachment 172128
> 
> Mummified Vampire heart (my Reaper knows me well)
> 
> View attachment 172129
> 
> This is sooo cool I can't even tell you how great this looks in person, my Reaper is so talented
> 
> View attachment 172130
> 
> Look at these bowls and there are matching plates too, I LOVE them.
> 
> View attachment 172131
> 
> This candle holder is fantastic. I can't wait till tonight to light it up. The light coming through the design is going to be cool.
> 
> View attachment 172132
> 
> My 14 year old went crazy for this ornament, it will go on my Halloween tree
> 
> View attachment 172133
> 
> I also got an Owl and some much needed creepy cloth. Look at the plates, I am nuts about them. Thank you Obcessedwithit, you are the best Secret Reaper.



What a amazing haul! I love the plates and that finger is to die for.... No pun intended! Great job reaper!


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you  are you in reaper 2 maybe I will get you as my victim.


You told me you would get me Saki.


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Good lawd, this is making me wanna join SR2


do it do it do it! I did!


----------



## witchymom

i dont care who my reaper is for SR1 or 2! Everyone is so amazing!


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> You told me you would get me Saki.



lol well there is a chance i would get you girl if the reaper gods have it that way or i could get importal or one of the other 587 people but if you dont join i dont get the chance to get you so sign up sweetie


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I still have no idea who my reaper was......


----------



## ondeko

Halloweeeiner said:


> Glad you liked everything


Thanks so much! the pvc candles are going to be really handy for lighting the graveyard and the spiders will go on the skeleton by the door. the other stuff will get used on new tombstones.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Dr. Phibes said:


> I still have no idea who my reaper was......


Me either! If there was a clue, I totally missed it. I also wanted to send my reaper a Halloween card as thanks but i totally forgot to write the address down before I got rid of the box. D'oh.


----------



## im the goddess

TheCostumer said:


> Here are my goodies for Halloween that I received.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> An old ladies shawl and wig - perfect for my old ladies characters
> 
> A large purse - great for the grannies and Martha will love it. She always used large purses
> 
> Pin on cameos and broaches - perfect for the old ladies, Martha will like too.
> 
> And last but not least an artificial fur sholder wrap. Martha will love it, so will my old ladies.
> 
> Thanks to my reaper for everything. You made my day.
> 
> TC


Enjoy Costumer



witchy poo said:


> I could hardly wait to get home from picking up the boys so we could open the box. My Reaper is a fantastic stalker because I love everything
> 
> View attachment 172125
> 
> Look at the box full of great things.
> 
> View attachment 172126
> 
> The note from my Reaper
> 
> View attachment 172127
> View attachment 172127
> 
> Look at the mummified finger, and it still is wearing it's ring.
> 
> View attachment 172128
> 
> Mummified Vampire heart (my Reaper knows me well)
> 
> View attachment 172129
> 
> This is sooo cool I can't even tell you how great this looks in person, my Reaper is so talented
> 
> View attachment 172130
> 
> Look at these bowls and there are matching plates too, I LOVE them.
> 
> View attachment 172131
> 
> This candle holder is fantastic. I can't wait till tonight to light it up. The light coming through the design is going to be cool.
> 
> View attachment 172132
> 
> My 14 year old went crazy for this ornament, it will go on my Halloween tree
> 
> View attachment 172133
> 
> I also got an Owl and some much needed creepy cloth. Look at the plates, I am nuts about them. Thank you Obcessedwithit, you are the best Secret Reaper.


Great reap witchypoo



WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, time to post the pics of my reap!! As I said before, I was surprised when I started to open my box, because I thought it was the camera we had coming in the mail...not my SR gift, lol. I was quite surprised that is was, in fact, my gift! I opened it up and saw a note with a reaper on it, and a nicely wrapped box!
> View attachment 172136
> View attachment 172137
> 
> 
> The note described three wrapped gifts and the order in which I should open them.
> View attachment 172138
> 
> The poem said:
> "Enclosed ye shall see, three gifts meant for thee. The countdown has begun, so begin with the package marked 1. The lights may dim, and grow cold, but look to the bottom, and see what is foretold. For the spirit within this gift will never stay dark, each night always coming alive again with a spark."
> The first gift was a wax LED pumpkin candle that has a timer! I hid in my closet with it to take a pic of it lit up, lol!
> View attachment 172139
> View attachment 172140
> 
> 
> The second said: "As the gifts accrue, thou shalt proceed with #2. As death I have held a prize, but this one slips through having nine lives."
> It was an awesome silver skeleton hand that holds a pic frame! My reaper printed a pic of my Ziva kitty with the potion bottles to put in it! How super cute!! I had to post some pics of Ziva posing with her pic and then checking it out, lol.
> View attachment 172142
> View attachment 172143
> View attachment 172144
> View attachment 172145
> 
> 
> The third said: "To three thy hands must flee, to find what I have chosen for thee."
> I kind of thought I knew who my reaper was...then looking at the size of the box, I kind of thought I knew what the wrapped gift was...I opened it and I was actually right!! Wow did I guess randomly accurate! Lol, it was the "Witchy Jinx" figurine I wanted...I saw someone post a pic asking about it on this forum, and I fell in love with it!
> View attachment 172147
> 
> Here are two pics of my items all together. The second pic I put them in my kitchen by my vintage style plate I bought because I thought "Jinx" looked good with it being vintage style, itself, lol.
> View attachment 172148
> View attachment 172149
> 
> 
> Now...dear Reaper...who could you be?? It could be anybody who saw that I loved the Witchy Jinx figurine...or anybody who saw my pic of my kitty I posted in this forum somewhere...but since my reaper was from a certain state, I will make my first guess:
> Was it you, sumrtym???? You were the one who posted about the Witchy Jinx figurine originally...and you match the state my reaper lives in! If it's not sumrtym, please tell me who you are, my wonderful reaper! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! My reap is awesome and I will use each of these items every year for sure!


Witchykitty, how sweet was that to use that photo of you baby Ziva. Nice reap.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I want a Bethie made witch dangit!


----------



## ondeko

obsessedwithit--where did you get the very cool Miskatonic University label? That is awesome.


----------



## Tannasgach

bethene said:


> great reap, costumer,,, your reaper did a perfect job for you!!!!


lol That's exactly what I was going to say. I absolutely love how all these reaps are personalized to each person. You don't have to look at the "likes" list to know this one collects vintage, this one likes Gothic, that one is doing a carnival theme, this one a pirate theme, that one enjoys witches, and this one likes to dress up in old lady clothes ....,It just goes to show how much we care about our victims and want to please them - even if we sometimes have to step out of our own comfort zone. Secret Reaper this year is astonishingly amazing!!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

I was REAPED!!! And my amazing reaper is... GiggleFairy! 
I came home from work and running errands and had just a few minutes to change before going to Crossfit. I completely forgot to be on the look out and there it was on my front porch!!!
I was ripping it open the minute I got in the door. I swear it was like watching a 5 year old at christmas!! LOL 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kfinley

I just got in from out of town and you should have seen my postmasters face when they bring me out my held mail and see this box! It was awesome! I wish I would have taken pictures but I was too excited and opened it in the parking lot! A lot off goodies for me to use in my haunt this year! Thank you AsH-1031!!!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts




----------



## SugarSugarDesserts




----------



## Araniella

Wow! Aaaahhhh mazing reaps today!

So much aawesomeness......that finger and heart are soo cool,


----------



## Halloeve55

ooo,loving all these reaps! my victim is getting there's reaaal soon and can't wait to open mine tomorrow...i shall not sleep!..my son tried very hard to get me to open the box...i must wait!


----------



## MissMandy

That's a cool vampire kit!


----------



## Kymmm

Another day with no box.. BUT... I had a wonderful Halloween thank you card from my victim (Arlita) in my mail box!! It has cute little bats on the front with sparkly eyes along with a framed cat and the word "spooky"








The inside is absolutely adorable!! A fence with spiders on it, a creepy tree, tombstones, more bats and two spooky ghosts!!








Thank you Arlita! It was very sweet of you and brought a HUGE smile to my face!!! You did an outstanding job!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love those 4 black labeled glasses, SugarSugarDesserts!


----------



## witchymom

thank you USPS for losing my victims package you sorry sack of ***************!

Don't worry, I'll be using UPS from now on...........

i dont know how hard it is to remember where you left a white box with halloween drawings all over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it really can't be THAT common!


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff!! Talent & thoughfulness is endless here!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

witchymom said:


> thank you USPS for losing my victims package you sorry sack of ***************!
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be using UPS from now on...........
> 
> i dont know how hard it is to remember where you left a white box with halloween drawings all over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it really can't be THAT common!


They LOST IT????????? Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Kymmm

witchymom said:


> thank you USPS for losing my victims package you sorry sack of ***************!
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be using UPS from now on...........
> 
> i dont know how hard it is to remember where you left a white box with halloween drawings all over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it really can't be THAT common!


 Awwwww  That has got to be SO disappointing!!! I think I would cry...


----------



## IshWitch

I wonder how many victims will get reaped this Saturday?
The last of the last is about to be.

Time to crack this house into Halloween shape!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Is anyone going to fess up to being my reaper yet? I made my guess, but I'd love to know for sure!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

witchymom said:


> thank you USPS for losing my victims package you sorry sack of ***************!
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be using UPS from now on...........
> 
> i dont know how hard it is to remember where you left a white box with halloween drawings all over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it really can't be THAT common!


I would majorly freak out if that happened to me...I am soooo sorry for you, I hope it turns up!!


----------



## Bethany

IshWitch said:


> I wonder how many victims will get reaped this Saturday?
> The last of the last is about to be.
> 
> Time to crack this house into Halloween shape!


I'm looking forward to helping you decorate!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

witchymom said:


> thank you USPS for losing my victims package you sorry sack of ***************!
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be using UPS from now on...........
> 
> i dont know how hard it is to remember where you left a white box with halloween drawings all over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it really can't be THAT common!


feel sorry for your victim, am i your victim ?? if so the usps sucks !! I have had issues with them for my ebay stuffs... completely loose the packages.


----------



## im the goddess

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> View attachment 172187
> 
> View attachment 172188
> 
> View attachment 172189
> 
> View attachment 172190


Cool vampire kit and stuff.


witchymom said:


> thank you USPS for losing my victims package you sorry sack of ***************!
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be using UPS from now on...........
> 
> i dont know how hard it is to remember where you left a white box with halloween drawings all over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it really can't be THAT common!


Witchy, so sorry. I hope they will find it.


----------



## ajbanz

I was reaped at work today and although it drove me batty, I was a good girl and waited until I got home to open the box.

My awesome reaper was Hollows Eva. My gift came all the way from Denmark!!!!!!

First the box


It contained a wrapped package and two wonderful pirate bags full of goodies.



The wrapped gift was a wonderful box of pirate treasure. I got a Fantastic gold pirate mask, a necklace, a pirate bandana, eyeball flower garland and an eyeball orchid, a wonderful witch bottle filled with clay childrens teeth and a wonderful jigsaw puzzle that says You have been reaped when you put it all together.






And she even went so far as to make a homemade gift for Freddy Krueger. He got a ghost on a stick.



Thank you sooooo much. I love EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## badgirl

I GOT REAPED! And such a beautiful, SPOOKILICIOUS, glittery, fantastic reap it is!
Today (as usual after school) my house was filled with neighborhood boys, but I could not wait to open my package!
Boy: What is that?
Me: A gift from my Secret Reaper
Boy2: Reaper?! Like Halloween? You get presents for Halloween?!
My Son #1: No, we get nothing....Mom gets presents for Halloween 
As I rip open my box, they all yell "BUBBLE WRAP!" (gee...thanks a lot Spookilicious Mama!) 
So many beautiful things...a gorgeous 'Haunt On' sign for my foyer, a cast iron candelabra and perched birdie (both of which are staying out ALL year!), a green glittery skull ('cause this girl had no glitter, and Spookilicious Mama just couldn't have that!), and a tiny box which held the most magnificent ebony rose hair pin and raven ring. I can't wait to incorporate all these treasures into my Halloween decorating. And I am definitely wearing the ring and hair pin all season long! 
But I think the best part was when the boys found a package of cute bat treat boxes. They were so intrigued with the Secret Reaper they wanted to do their own version, so I gave them each a treat box, and they ran off to draw names to do their own Halloween gift exchange! Passing the SR baton to the next generation!   THANK YOU SPOOKILICIOUS MAMA for spoiling this girl!!! Happy Halloween


----------



## WitchyKitty

Look at all the pirate loot you got! Awesome! Hahaha...your cat's name is Freddy Krueger?? Even more awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty

badgirl said:


> View attachment 172205
> View attachment 172206
> 
> I GOT REAPED! And such a beautiful, SPOOKILICIOUS, glittery, fantastic reap it is!
> Today (as usual after school) my house was filled with neighborhood boys, but I could not wait to open my package!
> Boy: What is that?
> Me: A gift from my Secret Reaper
> Boy2: Reaper?! Like Halloween? You get presents for Halloween?!
> My Son #1: No, we get nothing....Mom gets presents for Halloween
> As I rip open my box, they all yell "BUBBLE WRAP!" (gee...thanks a lot Spookilicious Mama!)
> So many beautiful things...a gorgeous 'Haunt On' sign for my foyer, a cast iron candelabra and perched birdie (both of which are staying out ALL year!), a green glittery skull ('cause this girl had no glitter, and Spookilicious Mama just couldn't have that!), and a tiny box which held the most magnificent ebony rose hair pin and raven ring. I can't wait to incorporate all these treasures into my Halloween decorating. And I am definitely wearing the ring and hair pin all season long!
> But I think the best part was when the boys found a package of cute bat treat boxes. They were so intrigued with the Secret Reaper they wanted to do their own version, so I gave them each a treat box, and they ran off to draw names to do their own Halloween gift exchange! Passing the SR baton to the next generation!   THANK YOU SPOOKILICIOUS MAMA for spoiling this girl!!! Happy Halloween


Super nice reap! Cool that the boys wanna get in on it too, now!


----------



## mariposa0283

witchymom said:


> thank you USPS for losing my victims package you sorry sack of ***************!
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be using UPS from now on...........
> 
> i dont know how hard it is to remember where you left a white box with halloween drawings all over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it really can't be THAT common!


ugh that sucks! 

how did you find out that the package got lost? wasnt it marked as delivered on the tracking? ridonk!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

My victim is getting their box TOMORROW!!! Yeah!


----------



## Bethany

Very cool reaps!


----------



## eeyore_laments

it shows as delivered but the postmaster says it shows 2 different delivery scans after the substitute driver supposedly delivered it. they are checking every box on the route tomorrow so fingers crossed they find it for me. Really sucks.....



mariposa0283 said:


> ugh that sucks!
> 
> how did you find out that the package got lost? wasnt it marked as delivered on the tracking? ridonk!


----------



## Halloweeeiner

eeyore_laments said:


> it shows as delivered but the postmaster says it shows 2 different delivery scans after the substitute driver supposedly delivered it. they are checking every box on the route tomorrow so fingers crossed they find it for me. Really sucks.....


if you sent it by priority mail, you should be covered with $50 insurance for lost package, but hope your package turns up


----------



## Teresa M

Everything together






Painting #1






Painting #2






Painting #3






Book






Block with clown skeleton, severed hand and foot and several suckers.
The box was decorated with some cool labels and there was a very nice note to go with it. It said "My Dearest. I hope you find your gifts to your liking. I just remembered what my little goulies liked to play with when they were young.(No Whining and Spookyone) they grew up normal didn't they? My warmest wishes for the season, and may the Great pumkin find you home! Yours, Silver Lady"
The paintings will go wonderfully in our clown room and the book and block are perfect for the kid's play room! I can't wait to see it all in place!
Thank you, again, Silver Lady! You did great!


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

I got my box today! I'll try and post pic tomorrow, but thank you Secret Reper, you made a *VERY *crappy week better.


----------



## DebBDeb

Excellent haul! 

View attachment 172219
Block with clown skeleton, severed hand and foot and several suckers.
The box was decorated with some cool labels and there was a very nice note to go with it. It said "My Dearest. I hope you find your gifts to your liking. I just remembered what my little goulies liked to play with when they were young.(No Whining and Spookyone) they grew up normal didn't they? My warmest wishes for the season, and may the Great pumkin find you home! Yours, Silver Lady"
The paintings will go wonderfully in our clown room and the book and block are perfect for the kid's play room! I can't wait to see it all in place!
Thank you, again, Silver Lady! You did great! [/QUOTE]


----------



## DebBDeb

Uh-may-zing!!!



ajbanz said:


> i was reaped at work today and although it drove me batty, i was a good girl and waited until i got home to open the box.
> 
> My awesome reaper was hollows eva. My gift came all the way from denmark!!!!!!
> 
> First the box
> 
> 
> it contained a wrapped package and two wonderful pirate bags full of goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> the wrapped gift was a wonderful box of pirate treasure. I got a fantastic gold pirate mask, a necklace, a pirate bandana, eyeball flower garland and an eyeball orchid, a wonderful witch bottle filled with clay childrens teeth and a wonderful jigsaw puzzle that says you have been reaped when you put it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she even went so far as to make a homemade gift for freddy krueger. He got a ghost on a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sooooo much. I love everything!!!!


----------



## DebBDeb

I'm not liking your post cause THAT'S JUST AWFUL! I'm soooo very sorry. If you need help for a rescue, I'm in!



witchymom said:


> thank you USPS for losing my victims package you sorry sack of ***************!
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be using UPS from now on...........
> 
> i dont know how hard it is to remember where you left a white box with halloween drawings all over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it really can't be THAT common!


----------



## Immortalia

WHEW! Wow, that literally took my hours to get caught up....just when I thought I was, BAM! Another 6 pages showed up! 

What absolutely amazing reaps everyone. I feel very humbled to know what company I am keeping here. My hat is off to you.

So, I don't know if any of you remember that I was having phone issues, it was being greedy with my pictures. Well, we sat down and worked out our differences and I am happy to report that I can now post the pics of the third teaser that my wonderful SR sent my last week!!!!!!!

The "ice-cubes" in the picture look like they were home-made (VERY well done BTW) out of clear acrylic, VERY cool! Um, wait, LOL No pun intended!

So, without further adieu.....


THANK YOU SR!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

And with that...I'm off to slumber because that evil place that keeps my paycheck expects me bright and early.... What's a vamp to do?


----------



## sumrtym

witchymom said:


> thank you USPS for losing my victims package you sorry sack of ***************!
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be using UPS from now on...........
> 
> i dont know how hard it is to remember where you left a white box with halloween drawings all over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it really can't be THAT common!


I experienced that problem last year. It sucks.


----------



## sumrtym

WitchyKitty said:


> Now...dear Reaper...who could you be?? It could be anybody who saw that I loved the Witchy Jinx figurine...or anybody who saw my pic of my kitty I posted in this forum somewhere...but since my reaper was from a certain state, I will make my first guess:
> Was it you, sumrtym???? You were the one who posted about the Witchy Jinx figurine originally...and you match the state my reaper lives in! If it's not sumrtym, please tell me who you are, my wonderful reaper! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! My reap is awesome and I will use each of these items every year for sure!


You are correct! Sorry for the delay as the gf wanted to go to Savers tonight to look at Halloween items and we got caught in a big rain storm! 

I'm glad you liked everything. I bought the last two overpriced Witchy Jinx's I could find for sale anywhere (unfortunately, none of the large are listed ANYWHERE anymore), keeping one for myself of course. I thought it would be perfect for you, and I couponed my way into adding some additional items I thought you might like encompassing a few of your interests. I hope you enjoyed your first SR!!!

The picture frame is actually what made me delay shipping your package much earlier. This is a busy time of year for me, and I was going to use my TERRIBLE photoshop skills to make a picture (and kept procrastinating) until I happened to find your black and white cat and potion bottle image that I thought was perfect match for the skull hand photo frame. If I'd only seen it earlier! Guess I hadn't flipped all the way back to the last page of your album the first time.


----------



## im the goddess

ajbanz said:


> I was reaped at work today and although it drove me batty, I was a good girl and waited until I got home to open the box.
> 
> My awesome reaper was Hollows Eva. My gift came all the way from Denmark!!!!!!
> 
> First the box
> 
> 
> It contained a wrapped package and two wonderful pirate bags full of goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> The wrapped gift was a wonderful box of pirate treasure. I got a Fantastic gold pirate mask, a necklace, a pirate bandana, eyeball flower garland and an eyeball orchid, a wonderful witch bottle filled with clay childrens teeth and a wonderful jigsaw puzzle that says You have been reaped when you put it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she even went so far as to make a homemade gift for Freddy Krueger. He got a ghost on a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sooooo much. I love EVERYTHING!!!!


Very cool reap. Love the hand made teeth, the flower eyeball garland, and the cat.



badgirl said:


> View attachment 172205
> View attachment 172206
> 
> I GOT REAPED! And such a beautiful, SPOOKILICIOUS, glittery, fantastic reap it is!
> Today (as usual after school) my house was filled with neighborhood boys, but I could not wait to open my package!
> Boy: What is that?
> Me: A gift from my Secret Reaper
> Boy2: Reaper?! Like Halloween? You get presents for Halloween?!
> My Son #1: No, we get nothing....Mom gets presents for Halloween
> As I rip open my box, they all yell "BUBBLE WRAP!" (gee...thanks a lot Spookilicious Mama!)
> So many beautiful things...a gorgeous 'Haunt On' sign for my foyer, a cast iron candelabra and perched birdie (both of which are staying out ALL year!), a green glittery skull ('cause this girl had no glitter, and Spookilicious Mama just couldn't have that!), and a tiny box which held the most magnificent ebony rose hair pin and raven ring. I can't wait to incorporate all these treasures into my Halloween decorating. And I am definitely wearing the ring and hair pin all season long!
> But I think the best part was when the boys found a package of cute bat treat boxes. They were so intrigued with the Secret Reaper they wanted to do their own version, so I gave them each a treat box, and they ran off to draw names to do their own Halloween gift exchange! Passing the SR baton to the next generation!   THANK YOU SPOOKILICIOUS MAMA for spoiling this girl!!! Happy Halloween


Very nice stuff. Great work passing the torch.



eeyore_laments said:


> it shows as delivered but the postmaster says it shows 2 different delivery scans after the substitute driver supposedly delivered it. they are checking every box on the route tomorrow so fingers crossed they find it for me. Really sucks.....


I hope they find it.



Teresa M said:


> View attachment 172214
> Everything together
> View attachment 172215
> Painting #1
> View attachment 172216
> Painting #2
> View attachment 172217
> Painting #3
> View attachment 172218
> Book
> View attachment 172219
> Block with clown skeleton, severed hand and foot and several suckers.
> The box was decorated with some cool labels and there was a very nice note to go with it. It said "My Dearest. I hope you find your gifts to your liking. I just remembered what my little goulies liked to play with when they were young.(No Whining and Spookyone) they grew up normal didn't they? My warmest wishes for the season, and may the Great pumkin find you home! Yours, Silver Lady"
> The paintings will go wonderfully in our clown room and the book and block are perfect for the kid's play room! I can't wait to see it all in place!
> Thank you, again, Silver Lady! You did great!


Evil clowns, cool



Immortalia said:


> WHEW! Wow, that literally took my hours to get caught up....just when I thought I was, BAM! Another 6 pages showed up!
> 
> What absolutely amazing reaps everyone. I feel very humbled to know what company I am keeping here. My hat is off to you.
> 
> So, I don't know if any of you remember that I was having phone issues, it was being greedy with my pictures. Well, we sat down and worked out our differences and I am happy to report that I can now post the pics of the third teaser that my wonderful SR sent my last week!!!!!!!
> 
> The "ice-cubes" in the picture look like they were home-made (VERY well done BTW) out of clear acrylic, VERY cool! Um, wait, LOL No pun intended!
> 
> So, without further adieu.....
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SR!!!!!!!


Interesting teaser.


----------



## katshead42

Wow great reaps everyone! I love seeing all that goodies. I keep looking at mine thinking what a lucky ghoul I am.


----------



## WitchyKitty

sumrtym said:


> You are correct! Sorry for the delay as the gf wanted to go to Savers tonight to look at Halloween items and we got caught in a big rain storm!
> 
> I'm glad you liked everything. I bought the last two overpriced Witchy Jinx's I could find for sale anywhere (unfortunately, none of the large are listed ANYWHERE anymore), keeping one for myself of course. I thought it would be perfect for you, and I couponed my way into adding some additional items I thought you might like encompassing a few of your interests. I hope you enjoyed your first SR!!!
> 
> The picture frame is actually what made me delay shipping your package much earlier. This is a busy time of year for me, and I was going to use my TERRIBLE photoshop skills to make a picture (and kept procrastinating) until I happened to find your black and white cat and potion bottle image that I thought was perfect match for the skull hand photo frame. If I'd only seen it earlier! Guess I hadn't flipped all the way back to the last page of your album the first time.


Awesome! As soon as I had my guess that it was you from your location, I was really wondering if there was a Witchy Jinx in that box, lol. I was even more surprised when there was!! Then I worried, because I knew you really wanted one, too, and I hoped you had somehow managed to find two of them, lol. SOOOO glad to hear you did and now we both have one! TY!!!!! Yay!!! 
Lol, you "couponed" your way into more gifts...you must've had a good Kohl's coupon?? Right? (I worked there for 6 years, so I am a Kohls coupon goddess. I saw the pumpkin was a Sonoma, which is Kohl's, so I figured you got it for a really good price if you had coupons with a sale price, lol.) 
I loved the skeleton frame...and it was soooo cute to put my Ziva kitty Halloween pic in it! A black and white pic does look awesome in it! It's sitting on my living room end table already. 
I really, truly love my gifts, and I will thank you once again now that I know for sure it was you! You rock!

(Oh, and that rain storm is now at my house, lol!)


----------



## sumrtym

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, you "couponed" your way into more gifts...you must've had a good Kohl's coupon?? Right? (I worked there for 6 years, so I am a Kohls coupon goddess. I saw the pumpkin was a Sonoma, which is Kohl's, so I figured you got it for a really good price if you had coupons with a sale price, lol.)


Let's just say I maximize those $10 off $10's they mail out.  My last score there was a Godiva candy bar and Cuisinart hand blender that I paid I think something like 20 cents (yes, CENTS) for out the door. But I've been working the freebie / coupons hard lately. Tonight's dinner for the gf and I was free burgers from Ruby Tuesday followed by free Krispy Kreme donuts for desert. In the next 2 weeks, I plan to have a free 10' x 10' brand new E-Z up (already got one and gave to mom for her craft booth use, but getting another) and somewhere between $30 and $300 free to use at my favorite outdoor store thanks to their giveaways

You wouldn't believe the amount of free items I've hauled home in the last month or so (shirts, tackle box, EZ-up, Halloween light strings, frame stands, frames, snack bars, bags of chips, a new pair of over $100 Wolverine boots, couple pairs of wranglers, basketball, Croc shoes, etc). All at zero out of pocket. I also do buying for a large Annual event for a local hobby club and they're always amazed at how I stretch the budget to the max.


----------



## Halloween Scream

What an amazing year for Secret Reaper! This is the first time I've read through the entire picture thread. My victim should have received their package yesterday, so I hope to hear from them soon. I was just thinking tonight that I'm not worried that I haven't been reaped yet - last year I was towards the end and it was SO worth the wait. And lo and behold, there was a great little poem from Bethany letting me know my package is on its way! I have to admit, for the first time ever I have a guess of who my Reaper might be, which is making this all the more fun! I can't wait to see if I'm right!


----------



## Kelloween

Halloeve55 said:


> It not being delivered with the first one is odd.i honestly don't know which to do..open it today an post tomrrow with its sister box or wait to open it tomorrow! Ahh!


I just hope you like what it is and do you hear any glass rattling? lol


----------



## lizzyborden

sumrtym said:


> Let's just say I maximize those $10 off $10's they mail out.  My last score there was a Godiva candy bar and Cuisinart hand blender that I paid I think something like 20 cents (yes, CENTS) for out the door. But I've been working the freebie / coupons hard lately. Tonight's dinner for the gf and I was free burgers from Ruby Tuesday followed by free Krispy Kreme donuts for desert. In the next 2 weeks, I plan to have a free 10' x 10' brand new E-Z up (already got one and gave to mom for her craft booth use, but getting another) and somewhere between $30 and $300 free to use at my favorite outdoor store thanks to their giveaways
> 
> You wouldn't believe the amount of free items I've hauled home in the last month or so (shirts, tackle box, EZ-up, Halloween light strings, frame stands, frames, snack bars, bags of chips, a new pair of over $100 Wolverine boots, couple pairs of wranglers, basketball, Croc shoes, etc). All at zero out of pocket. I also do buying for a large Annual event for a local hobby club and they're always amazed at how I stretch the budget to the max.


Wow! My mom used to do that when I was growing up. I always loved to get the mail to see what kind of goodies were waiting.


----------



## lizzyborden

Just wanted to thank *eeyore_laments* once again for my goodies.  He has identified himself as my Secret Reaper!



lizzyborden said:


> I got reaped today!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 171937
> 
> 
> Two awesome hand-painted skulls! Both are initialed on the bottom. Hmm....could this be a hint to my reaper's identity?
> 
> View attachment 171938
> 
> 
> An abnormal brain in a jar (picture is not very clear)
> Reminds me of one of my favorite movies,_ Young Frankenstein_:
> *Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: Whose brain did you put in him?
> *Igor*: Err... Abby something...
> *Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: Abby who?
> *Igor*: Abby... Normal. Yes that's it, Abby Normal!
> 
> and a potion bottle with a raven on it!
> 
> View attachment 171939
> 
> 
> And my little reaper/skeleton dude looking at home in MIL's computer chair!
> 
> I love it all! Thank you to my Secret Reaper, whoever you are!


----------



## hallorenescene

katshead, wow! nice reap. I love your Frankenstein jar. so what is the bride of Frankenstein item? 
ondeko, nice reap. I love those candles. I need to make some of those too.
costumer, nice gifts. wonderful wig. I love cameos. and that fur cape is delightful. all these gifts are right up your ally 
witchy poo, yeah, you got reaped too. I love all you got. pretty creepy. pretty cool. great looking kids too
witchykitty, nice reap. I love picture frames, and that one has it hands down.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

*I got reaped first! (in my family)*

I have been reaped--and it's awesome. I uploaded the pics to an album on my profile so you can check them out there until I have time to do a proper picture posting ... tomorrow maybe(?) 

For now, there is something far darker and more sinister waiting for me around the corner [thunderclap] *CHEMISTRY HOMEWORK*.

Mad props to my Secret Reaper for the, well . . . er . . . mad props!  Got some really great stuff and my wife and daughter←who haven't gotten their boxes yet are SO JEALOUS.  Mu-ha-ha-ha-ha!

Thank you Secret Reaper!


----------



## Silver Lady

I am glad you like them. You had me worried.


Teresa M said:


> View attachment 172214
> Everything together
> View attachment 172215
> Painting #1
> View attachment 172216
> Painting #2
> View attachment 172217
> Painting #3
> View attachment 172218
> Book
> View attachment 172219
> Block with clown skeleton, severed hand and foot and several suckers.
> The box was decorated with some cool labels and there was a very nice note to go with it. It said "My Dearest. I hope you find your gifts to your liking. I just remembered what my little goulies liked to play with when they were young.(No Whining and Spookyone) they grew up normal didn't they? My warmest wishes for the season, and may the Great pumkin find you home! Yours, Silver Lady"
> The paintings will go wonderfully in our clown room and the book and block are perfect for the kid's play room! I can't wait to see it all in place!
> Thank you, again, Silver Lady! You did great!


----------



## Silver Lady

Just a bruised head is all. She has been icing her head off and on and complaining of headache. This has been making her cranky.



hallorenescene said:


> arlita, after already being reaped, would it be wrong of me to make a stake on your package?
> oh man no whining, that is serious. man that would hurt. that's a lot of weight. a headache is all? lucky!
> spooky mama, your story cracked me up. a ghost huh? you will have to post pictures so we can see the scary ghost. the culprit that almost got ran over. lol.
> I've been trying to catch up on posts so I can post my reap. it took me yesterday and today.


----------



## WitchyKitty

sumrtym said:


> Let's just say I maximize those $10 off $10's they mail out.  My last score there was a Godiva candy bar and Cuisinart hand blender that I paid I think something like 20 cents (yes, CENTS) for out the door. But I've been working the freebie / coupons hard lately. Tonight's dinner for the gf and I was free burgers from Ruby Tuesday followed by free Krispy Kreme donuts for desert. In the next 2 weeks, I plan to have a free 10' x 10' brand new E-Z up (already got one and gave to mom for her craft booth use, but getting another) and somewhere between $30 and $300 free to use at my favorite outdoor store thanks to their giveaways
> 
> You wouldn't believe the amount of free items I've hauled home in the last month or so (shirts, tackle box, EZ-up, Halloween light strings, frame stands, frames, snack bars, bags of chips, a new pair of over $100 Wolverine boots, couple pairs of wranglers, basketball, Croc shoes, etc). All at zero out of pocket. I also do buying for a large Annual event for a local hobby club and they're always amazed at how I stretch the budget to the max.


Sounds like you are a coupon god as well, lol! I love shopping for the best discounts. Working much of my life in sales and retail, I have become someone who tries to never pay full price for anything!! LOL. It's like my brain is retail trained now to always be aware of the best discounts, lol. It really helped for my SR projects!!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Super jealous of everyone else's reaps! Amazing stuff. Maybe next year...


----------



## kingcoop80

Just Received the best Reaper!!!! Wow when me and SSHocusPocus received it today we held out as long as we could to open it due to the cool box it came in lol!! But once we did we couldn't believe our eyes!!! Loaded with several goodies, Trick R Treat dvd, unique sculpted7 halloween caricature "the carver"! Thank you so much for making this holiday more spooky & special, 
we appreciate it Alkonost !!!


----------



## MummyOf5

sumrtym said:


> Let's just say I maximize those $10 off $10's they mail out.  My last score there was a Godiva candy bar and Cuisinart hand blender that I paid I think something like 20 cents (yes, CENTS) for out the door. But I've been working the freebie / coupons hard lately. Tonight's dinner for the gf and I was free burgers from Ruby Tuesday followed by free Krispy Kreme donuts for desert. In the next 2 weeks, I plan to have a free 10' x 10' brand new E-Z up (already got one and gave to mom for her craft booth use, but getting another) and somewhere between $30 and $300 free to use at my favorite outdoor store thanks to their giveaways
> 
> You wouldn't believe the amount of free items I've hauled home in the last month or so (shirts, tackle box, EZ-up, Halloween light strings, frame stands, frames, snack bars, bags of chips, a new pair of over $100 Wolverine boots, couple pairs of wranglers, basketball, Croc shoes, etc). All at zero out of pocket. I also do buying for a large Annual event for a local hobby club and they're always amazed at how I stretch the budget to the max.


I would love to know how you get the Wolverines for free, mu hubby loves those!


----------



## TheEighthPlague

MummyOf5 said:


> I would love to know how you get the Wolverines for free, mu hubby loves those!


I also would like to know that.


----------



## hallorenescene

sugar sugar, nice reap. no vampires will be messing with you this year
ajbanz, nice reap, or in this case, nice booty. that jar of teeth is pretty cool.
badgirl, another nice reap. the hair pin and broach are my favorites. they are both lovely
teresam, nice reap. CLOWNS, I love clowns. that is a lot of love there
immortalia, nice tease. wonder what it can all be leading up to.
kingcoop, that is a sweet little statue. nice reap
hey, and I hope a package shows up.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

*Reaping Pictures*

As promised, here are the pictures:

The front of the card










The inside of the card










Some of the great handmade bottles










The mortar and pestle (is that a cleverly disguised salsa bowl? I'll never tell.)










Another shot of the bottles.










The whole score.










A shot of the (handmade?) wand that is freakin' awesome. Haven't determined if it is mesquite, or what, but it is a really cool hardwood and is just what I'll need on the big night. But seriously reaper, you could have warned me that it was real . . .  . . . 










I accidentally turned my son into a cat for a few hours! Had to go online to find a cat antidote potion recipe to turn him back!










Seriously though, Reaper, you did a fine job and I truly appreciate the time and hard work you put into my gifts. THANK YOU SO MUCH!

--8thPlague


----------



## Hollows Eva

Gawd Im so utterly relieved that everything made it, without breaking, no thanx to the danish post office lol. And look out for pack number two, with the item that went missing before sending  It will be dessert lol.

( oh and thank you for not hating it, I am aware Im not the craftiest person on this forum, but at least I had fun trying  )


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*WOW look at all these great reaps. I am not as good as Hallo at acknowledging each one but trust me I am keeping up and am loving all the pics. Soooooooooo When does our Reaper reveal themselves to us???*


----------



## Halloeve55

Kelloween said:


> I just hope you like what it is and do you hear any glass rattling? lol


of course i'll like it! and no,i don't hear any glass rattling!  they even left it on my porch the right side up..they left my yankee candle box upside down before..thankfully nothing broke.my son said he really wanted to open 'his box' last night..nice try! LOL


----------



## Hollows Eva

HAHAHAAAAA!!! I got a BOX today from a mysterious C. Corn!!!!!! 
It contained 3 bags of CANDYCORN!!!!! Unfortunatly it seemed that one of the bags had been invaded on the journey LOL!!!!!!!! This made me laugh out loud!!!! 



















THANK YOU mysterious C. Corn!!!!!
( I have a sneaky feeling I know who you are.. )

This totally made my day.. actually made my WEEK!


----------



## MissMandy

What are you talking about, Hallows Eva? You did a fantastic job on your victim  


That witchy stuff is really cool, EightPlaque!


----------



## Hollows Eva

soooooooooo I kinda eat a really big bunch of candycorns.. Now i feel a little bit erh sugarhigh lmao.. I feel like THIS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ZWlUamNPI


----------



## IshWitch

didn't somebody's package disappear off the tracking radar and they went to the post office and they made phone calls and it was found right then? 
I can't remember who so looking back through this mileage of posts would be impossible without at least having a name to search with. 
Anybody remember that? or was it in Mini Reaper?


----------



## witchymom

IshWitch said:


> didn't somebody's package disappear off the tracking radar and they went to the post office and they made phone calls and it was found right then?
> I can't remember who so looking back through this mileage of posts would be impossible without at least having a name to search with.
> Anybody remember that? or was it in Mini Reaper?


I don't know. my victims postmaster is going to go through the route today and try to find it, i guess

still fuming...............


----------



## Halloeve55

Hollowaeva:that is too awesome!!! And creative


----------



## IshWitch

witchymom said:


> I don't know. my victims postmaster is going to go through the route today and try to find it, i guess
> 
> still fuming...............


Don't blame you!


----------



## Saki.Girl

More great reaps . Nice job everyone

Hope today is my day to be reaped


----------



## ondeko

My victim has received their boxes, but has not posted photos. 

HallowsEva--what kind of irresponsible monster would send candy corn to someone who is dangerously allergic to it?! And then didn't pack it well enough to keep rats from getting it? Now you're all sugared up and making candy corn triangles.....what is this world coming to?


----------



## Hollows Eva

Ondeko: hmm yeah who would do that unless they where AN EVIL COW!!


----------



## IshWitch

purpleferrets3 said:


> Ornaments for my Halloween tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in all its glory!!!!
> I just have to say Thank you so much to my Secret Reaper Kristin kardec251985! Words cant say how much I love everything you sent me. I have a lot of Halloween décor and when I say a lot I mean ALOT and I think that out of everything I have my secret reaper gifts from over the years are my most treasured! The fact that someone you've never met takes the time to handpick and put so much thought and effort into something for you is just so amazingly wonderful to me! I'm so glad that I discovered the Halloween forum so many years ago. I have learned so much, and made some awesome friends thanks to this community of Halloween loving people like myself! Thank you again !!!


That bottom pic HAS to be on the table of a Hoosier cupboard! I love those, your house must look amazing purpleferrets3!
I just brought home my Mom's Hoosier that she bought at a yard sale back in the 60s for $25! I can't wait to figure out where to put it in my house with no walls. This house can be a true PITA! LoL


----------



## ajbanz

WitchyKitty said:


> Look at all the pirate loot you got! Awesome! Hahaha...your cat's name is Freddy Krueger?? Even more awesome!


Freddy is a rescue kitty that ended up staying after we fostered him. Had a tough time thinking of a name. After he used my husband as a climbing post to get to the top of the refrigerator, we named him Freddy Krueger (for the razor like claws) lol


----------



## mikieofthedead

YAY!! I got a very special box in the mail ...could it be from my reaper mouhahah...sadly i dont get to open it until Wednesday  this is going to be a long wait


----------



## IshWitch

WitchyKitty said:


> If those pretty, orange gift boxes come to me, I will surely be trying to salvage all those black, spooky stickers (are they stickers?) and save them for something, lol. I just love them!
> (I tend to try to save stickers when someone mails me something with them on it, lol. When im the goddess sent me that voodoo doll, I peeled off some of the stickers she put on the package and stuck them to my cork board, lol. They are too cute to just throw away!)


I would open the wrap carefully and then find frames that fit each set of pectures and cut the wrapping to put inside the frame. That would make such a lovely wall grouping! 
I want!


----------



## IshWitch

OMG, the more pages I read the more there are!
I am now 100 pages behind!
I tried on my cell while at work but if I can't connect to wifi the ph can't handle the pics. Really is a bummer.
Pressing forward...Good luck Reapers and Victims! Everything is (as my dtr loves to say) AMAZEBALLS!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

You know, I love that I have gotten to know a lot of you enough that when I see all these fabulous reaps I can look at the style and say, ok I know who made that!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Well, I just got some bad news....USPS has no idea where the box I mailed our three day Priority Mail on Monday is. I was not a happy camper this morning.....and to top it off....the customer service rep I could barely understand. I have no idea where she was from but she spoke like she was talking through a mouthful of marbles....dang it.... I am PO'd in the worst way.....


----------



## SCVShan

Got Reaped yesterday!!! I seriously can't express how much I love my corpse! His name is (was?) Ben...




























Thank you SO much Reaper!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

oooh i love it, and I love the NOTE from poor Ben lol.
bonus info : ben means bone in danish, so a very well chosen name indeed


----------



## hallorenescene

the eighth plaque, nice reap. amazing what you did with that wand. who would have guessed. lol.
halloweva, that is a riot. I love the little corn mice. lol and after watching that cute video, [a smile on my face the whole time] and wondering what kind of a candy high they had to move that fast, and thinking I would like a candy corn myself, and thinking there was indeed one more bag, but they ate it, I began to wonder how fast one could read all I wrote.
pumpkin5, really sorry you are going through all that. hope something works out. like they find your package. 
scv, it looks like someone really worked that guy over for you. yikes. lol. good reap. hey, anybody notice any haunters missing? lol


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

SOMEONE IS ABOUT TO BE REAPED! My victim's package is out for delivery!!!


----------



## SCVShan

Oh and I should give credit to my Reaper for the awesome corpsing handywork!: Dariusobells


----------



## bethene

too many to personally mention,,, but wow,, the level of reaps is over the top this year,, so so impressed with you all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumrtym

MummyOf5 said:


> I would love to know how you get the Wolverines for free, mu hubby loves those!


Sports store opening had a rep. They had a Plinko board with B O O T (wolverine paw) S and a couple letters at end. You got 3 chips, used them, then they handed them back and you did the 3 again. If out of your 6 chip drops you got 5 letters to spell BOOTS, then you got your choice of any Wolverine pair of work boots in the store.


----------



## kallie

Holy! That's super creepy!!




SCVShan said:


> Got Reaped yesterday!!! I seriously can't express how much I love my corpse! His name is (was?) Ben...
> 
> View attachment 172307
> 
> Thank you SO much Reaper!!!


----------



## Immortalia

What's the point in giving you a tracking number for a package they can't keep track of themselves? ARGH!



Pumpkin5 said:


> Well, I just got some bad news....USPS has no idea where the box I mailed our three day Priority Mail on Monday is. I was not a happy camper this morning.....and to top it off....the customer service rep I could barely understand. I have no idea where she was from but she spoke like she was talking through a mouthful of marbles....dang it.... I am PO'd in the worst way.....


----------



## dariusobells

kallie said:


> Holy! That's super creepy!!


I had a lot of fun with the idea of sending my victim a victim. Glad you like him SCVshan!


----------



## azazel

i have been reaped 

started to walk out to the mail box last night an check the mail hoping that i had some good news an low an behold the ups man pulls up an as i get to the street with the package from my secret reaper i got the greatest hall of swag from my reaper being her first time she did the best job ever thx again for all the great stuff an all the great teasers had me biting my nails


----------



## Bethany

I'll say that's an awsome haul!! 

Great reaps everyone!! Great group we have here.


----------



## Rclsu13

Just received my package (heh) and I got a pretty cool bunch of stuff. I received: creepy cloth, skull door knocker, foam skull wall hanging, a prop brain, led tea light, and these SWEET homemade candle holders (image). Really happy with those. Unfortunately I do not know who my Reaper was!! All I know is that they are from Savage, MN. If I was your victim please message me!! I'd love to thank you formally and link up on here or other sites. If you want to remain anonymous, thank you so much for sending me the gifts, can't wait to use them. Thank you for spending the time to make something from scratch!! I love that stuff. 

Happy Haunting


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

badgirl said:


> View attachment 172205
> View attachment 172206
> 
> I GOT REAPED! And such a beautiful, SPOOKILICIOUS, glittery, fantastic reap it is!
> Today (as usual after school) my house was filled with neighborhood boys, but I could not wait to open my package!
> Boy: What is that?
> Me: A gift from my Secret Reaper
> Boy2: Reaper?! Like Halloween? You get presents for Halloween?!
> My Son #1: No, we get nothing....Mom gets presents for Halloween
> As I rip open my box, they all yell "BUBBLE WRAP!" (gee...thanks a lot Spookilicious Mama!)
> So many beautiful things...a gorgeous 'Haunt On' sign for my foyer, a cast iron candelabra and perched birdie (both of which are staying out ALL year!), a green glittery skull ('cause this girl had no glitter, and Spookilicious Mama just couldn't have that!), and a tiny box which held the most magnificent ebony rose hair pin and raven ring. I can't wait to incorporate all these treasures into my Halloween decorating. And I am definitely wearing the ring and hair pin all season long!
> But I think the best part was when the boys found a package of cute bat treat boxes. They were so intrigued with the Secret Reaper they wanted to do their own version, so I gave them each a treat box, and they ran off to draw names to do their own Halloween gift exchange! Passing the SR baton to the next generation!   THANK YOU SPOOKILICIOUS MAMA for spoiling this girl!!! Happy Halloween



I seriously love this haunton sign!! 




Rclsu13 said:


> Just received my package (heh) and I got a pretty cool bunch of stuff. I received: creepy cloth, skull door knocker, foam skull wall hanging, a prop brain, led tea light, and these SWEET homemade candle holders (image). Really happy with those. Unfortunately I do not know who my Reaper was!! All I know is that they are from Savage, MN. If I was your victim please message me!! I'd love to thank you formally and link up on here or other sites. If you want to remain anonymous, thank you so much for sending me the gifts, can't wait to use them. Thank you for spending the time to make something from scratch!! I love that stuff.
> 
> Happy Haunting


Wow these are beautiful!


----------



## Arlita

Just checked my victims tracking number from USPS they said it left 
DES MOINES, IA 50395 yesterday and is scheduled for delivery September 23, 2013. Pumpkin5 I would be PO'd also especially if your items are hand made.


----------



## obcessedwithit

http://propnomicon.blogspot.com/2009/06/miskatonic-university-specimen-labels.html
courtesy of Propnomicon, which was my inspiration for the finger as well




ondeko said:


> obsessedwithit--where did you get the very cool Miskatonic University label? That is awesome.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Rclsu13 those candles are amazing, I love that idea of putting them on the angel holders


----------



## obcessedwithit

the heart box is actually cd cases, I used the gritty paint to simulate corrosion and painted. the finger and heart are acrylic paint and a sealer , I stuffed the heart with pillow stuffing. the labels are available here: 
http://propnomicon.blogspot.com/2009/06/miskatonic-university-specimen-labels.html



Spookerstar said:


> witchy poo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> View attachment 172127
> View attachment 172127
> 
> Look at the mummified finger, and it still is wearing it's ring.
> 
> View attachment 172128
> 
> Mummified Vampire heart (my Reaper knows me well)
> 
> View attachment 172129
> 
> This is sooo cool I can't even tell you how great this looks in person, my Reaper is so talented
> 
> 
> Obsessedwithit - how did you make that finger and heart look so real! I have seen those in the store but not mummified. Please share your technique!
Click to expand...


----------



## guttercat33

I havent been reaped yet hopin it today , love all the gifts everyone is gettin cant wait to get mine im stoked


----------



## Immortalia

LOVE the candles....Hmmm, I may have to make some!



Rclsu13 said:


> Just received my package (heh) and I got a pretty cool bunch of stuff. I received: creepy cloth, skull door knocker, foam skull wall hanging, a prop brain, led tea light, and these SWEET homemade candle holders (image). Really happy with those. Unfortunately I do not know who my Reaper was!! All I know is that they are from Savage, MN. If I was your victim please message me!! I'd love to thank you formally and link up on here or other sites. If you want to remain anonymous, thank you so much for sending me the gifts, can't wait to use them. Thank you for spending the time to make something from scratch!! I love that stuff.
> 
> Happy Haunting


----------



## Spookerstar

Saki.Girl said:


> lol well there is a chance i would get you girl if the reaper gods have it that way or i could get importal or one of the other 587 people but if you dont join i dont get the chance to get you so sign up sweetie


Oh my! That is how many people have signed up for SR2? Bethene - how many people are playing round 1 of SR?? How do you manage everything without ripping your hair out??


----------



## sneakykid

Leaving for a wedding this weekend...I hope all the pictures are posted by the time I get back! Everyone is soo talented!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

again I am blown away. so much thought put into such creative reaps! I love them all! I think everyone has unique but awesome talents!


----------



## Immortalia

Bethene suckered me in too! LOL She's is definitely a sales-woman!! SR2, I'll be haunting you!


----------



## Immortalia

Oh! Only 94 posts away from being able to title myself! That is WAY to stressful!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## DebBDeb

My dear sweet Victim ... I apologize UPS stalled your package as they did not deem it as important as I do.  You will be receiving your package by days end, September 26th. 

And so help UPS if it gets there not in the same condition it was sent cause I'm gonna SERIOUSLY roll some heads. 

Cross me once, shame on you ... cross me twice, I feel bad for those that find you.


----------



## ALKONOST

witchy poo said:


> I could hardly wait to get home from picking up the boys so we could open the box. My Reaper is a fantastic stalker because I love everything
> 
> View attachment 172125
> 
> Look at the box full of great things.
> 
> View attachment 172126
> 
> The note from my Reaper
> 
> View attachment 172127
> View attachment 172127
> 
> Look at the mummified finger, and it still is wearing it's ring.
> 
> View attachment 172128
> 
> Mummified Vampire heart (my Reaper knows me well)
> 
> View attachment 172129
> 
> This is sooo cool I can't even tell you how great this looks in person, my Reaper is so talented
> 
> View attachment 172130
> 
> Look at these bowls and there are matching plates too, I LOVE them.
> 
> View attachment 172131
> 
> This candle holder is fantastic. I can't wait till tonight to light it up. The light coming through the design is going to be cool.
> 
> View attachment 172132
> 
> My 14 year old went crazy for this ornament, it will go on my Halloween tree
> 
> View attachment 172133
> 
> I also got an Owl and some much needed creepy cloth. Look at the plates, I am nuts about them. Thank you Obcessedwithit, you are the best Secret Reaper.


WOW! Another very creative reaping!! I love that mummified finger.. and several other items!!


----------



## ALKONOST

kingcoop80 said:


> Just Received the best Reaper!!!! Wow when me and SSHocusPocus received it today we held out as long as we could to open it due to the cool box it came in lol!! But once we did we couldn't believe our eyes!!! Loaded with several goodies, Trick R Treat dvd, unique sculpted7 halloween caricature "the carver"! Thank you so much for making this holiday more spooky & special,
> we appreciate it Alkonost !!!


You're most welcome!!! I'm glad you enjoyed your reaping. I thought that sculpture went perfect with the Trick 'r' Treat DVD. Hope you can find a use for all those little body parts too!  Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, time to post the pics of my reap!! As I said before, I was surprised when I started to open my box, because I thought it was the camera we had coming in the mail...not my SR gift, lol. I was quite surprised that is was, in fact, my gift! I opened it up and saw a note with a reaper on it, and a nicely wrapped box!
> View attachment 172136
> View attachment 172137
> 
> 
> The note described three wrapped gifts and the order in which I should open them.
> View attachment 172138
> 
> The poem said:
> "Enclosed ye shall see, three gifts meant for thee. The countdown has begun, so begin with the package marked 1. The lights may dim, and grow cold, but look to the bottom, and see what is foretold. For the spirit within this gift will never stay dark, each night always coming alive again with a spark."
> The first gift was a wax LED pumpkin candle that has a timer! I hid in my closet with it to take a pic of it lit up, lol!
> View attachment 172139
> View attachment 172140
> 
> 
> The second said: "As the gifts accrue, thou shalt proceed with #2. As death I have held a prize, but this one slips through having nine lives."
> It was an awesome silver skeleton hand that holds a pic frame! My reaper printed a pic of my Ziva kitty with the potion bottles to put in it! How super cute!! I had to post some pics of Ziva posing with her pic and then checking it out, lol.
> View attachment 172142
> View attachment 172143
> View attachment 172144
> View attachment 172145
> 
> 
> The third said: "To three thy hands must flee, to find what I have chosen for thee."
> I kind of thought I knew who my reaper was...then looking at the size of the box, I kind of thought I knew what the wrapped gift was...I opened it and I was actually right!! Wow did I guess randomly accurate! Lol, it was the "Witchy Jinx" figurine I wanted...I saw someone post a pic asking about it on this forum, and I fell in love with it!
> View attachment 172147
> 
> Here are two pics of my items all together. The second pic I put them in my kitchen by my vintage style plate I bought because I thought "Jinx" looked good with it being vintage style, itself, lol.
> View attachment 172148
> View attachment 172149
> 
> 
> Now...dear Reaper...who could you be?? It could be anybody who saw that I loved the Witchy Jinx figurine...or anybody who saw my pic of my kitty I posted in this forum somewhere...but since my reaper was from a certain state, I will make my first guess:
> Was it you, sumrtym???? You were the one who posted about the Witchy Jinx figurine originally...and you match the state my reaper lives in! If it's not sumrtym, please tell me who you are, my wonderful reaper! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! My reap is awesome and I will use each of these items every year for sure!


I'm so in love with your personalized gift of a pic of your kitty! That's so awesome and thoughtful!!!


----------



## Sidnami

Finally been reaped. Only bad news is that the camera is in another state til Sunday night. I will post pics that night. More info coming soon.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I've been reaped! Thank you, thank you, Mysterious Colorado Reaper! How did you ever guess that I am a catlady? Lol. I will make sure to post pics in the next couple days so everyone can see my awesome reaping! 

P.S. Hope you are staying safe from all the flooding, Reaper!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I was reaped!!!!!!! Thank you so much Halloeve55, I love everything. I got a awesome skull tealight holder(the back of its s kulll comes off to put in the candle), 2 spookytown figurines and a strand of metal tombstone led lights.


----------



## Spookerstar

Teresa M said:


> View attachment 172214
> Everything together
> View attachment 172215
> Painting #1
> View attachment 172216
> Painting #2
> View attachment 172217
> Painting #3
> View attachment 172218
> Book
> View attachment 172219
> Block with clown skeleton, severed hand and foot and several suckers.
> The box was decorated with some cool labels and there was a very nice note to go with it. It said "My Dearest. I hope you find your gifts to your liking. I just remembered what my little goulies liked to play with when they were young.(No Whining and Spookyone) they grew up normal didn't they? My warmest wishes for the season, and may the Great pumkin find you home! Yours, Silver Lady"
> The paintings will go wonderfully in our clown room and the book and block are perfect for the kid's play room! I can't wait to see it all in place!
> Thank you, again, Silver Lady! You did great!



Aahhh if my reapers sent me this I would have to send back! Clowns give me nightmares...literally


----------



## Pumpkin5

Arlita said:


> Pumpkin5 I would be PO'd also especially if your items are hand made.



 Well, I was none too kind when I called this morning.....I was very....uhm.....let's just say, not all "sweet pumpkin spice".... So that started an investigation and I have had two calls since then. I feel like they are at least trying to find out where it is. The way it was explained to me once...since my box was large, it is considered "oversize" and sometimes it may delay the arrival time a day or two. As long as they find it, and get it to my victim...I will keep my wand down and the eye of newt out of the cauldron.....you know Bethene has authorized use of the flying monkeys......so.......]


----------



## bethene

This year there was , 188 signed up for the first reaper. So far, 62 for the 2nd one!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yay! More incredible reaps!!!!!!!! I want to comment on everything, but there's just so many now, lol.


----------



## Araniella

I'm having the same problem. I look at each pic with sooo many Oooohhh's and Aaaahhh's and I-want-that-too's!! And the thought that I could NEVER think to put together some of the things the reapers have done. Simpy amazing.



WitchyKitty said:


> Yay! More incredible reaps!!!!!!!! I want to comment on everything, but there's just so many now, lol.


----------



## katshead42

It's a pillow! A super freaking awesome pillow! 



hallorenescene said:


> katshead, wow! nice reap. I love your Frankenstein jar. so what is the bride of Frankenstein item?
> ondeko, nice reap. I love those candles. I need to make some of those too.
> costumer, nice gifts. wonderful wig. I love cameos. and that fur cape is delightful. all these gifts are right up your ally
> witchy poo, yeah, you got reaped too. I love all you got. pretty creepy. pretty cool. great looking kids too
> witchykitty, nice reap. I love picture frames, and that one has it hands down.


----------



## Spookerstar

SCVShan said:


> Oh and I should give credit to my Reaper for the awesome corpsing handywork!: Dariusobells


Wow! Dariusobells I have always wanted to know how to corpse. Can you share or point me to another thread that has that info?
Beautiful work!


----------



## Immortalia

OMG, I love that metal string of tombstone lights!!! Where did they come from? I've never seen any like them before?


----------



## Kelloween

IshWitch said:


> That bottom pic HAS to be on the table of a Hoosier cupboard! I love those, your house must look amazing purpleferrets3!
> I just brought home my Mom's Hoosier that she bought at a yard sale back in the 60s for $25! I can't wait to figure out where to put it in my house with no walls. This house can be a true PITA! LoL


I have a Hoosier also..flour bin, spice rack and all! It has like 5 coats of paint on it..I kept planning on stripping it, but never have!


----------



## NormalLikeYou

That's funny...ours is on the same track - left Des Moines yesterday and scheduled for delivery the 23rd. 




Arlita said:


> Just checked my victims tracking number from USPS they said it left
> DES MOINES, IA 50395 yesterday and is scheduled for delivery September 23, 2013. Pumpkin5 I would be PO'd also especially if your items are hand made.


----------



## Kelloween

Saki, where are you..your pictures out for delivery!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> Saki, where are you..your pictures out for delivery!


What omg omg omg I am at work still lol but no fear they deliver late at my place I will be home and if they are early my boys are there. OMG can not wait to ser it whoot thank you omg you rock


----------



## Halloeve55

Your welcome!I'm glad you got it today and glad you like them all! I enjoyed finding your goodies!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Halloeve55 said:


> Your welcome!I'm glad you got it today and glad you like them all! I enjoyed finding your goodies!!!


Have you opened yours yet? it says the other box was delivered..I hope to you!..lord, I hope you like something in there..lol


----------



## Skeletor




----------



## DebBDeb

So I just got a text message from the insignificant other (lol):

Dave: There's a box on the porch
Me: OMG OMG OMG! DON'T TOUCH IT!
Dave: So I can't play with your box? (I hadn't seen this one)
Me: Is it ticking? Is it emanating a viciously foul odor?
Dave: Ewe. I really hope not.

I CANNOT WAIT TO GET HOME! He said there's a card that came in the mail, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CURSE YOU FATHER TIME!!!


----------



## dariusobells

Spookerstar said:


> Wow! Dariusobells I have always wanted to know how to corpse. Can you share or point me to another thread that has that info?
> Beautiful work!


This is the tutorial I did for my method but there are several out there depending on what kind of look you want for your corpse, the tutorial section of the forum has lots of them

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/72060-corpsefied-blucky-crow-cage.html


----------



## lisa48317

I got reeeeaped !!!!

I turned down my street after work today & saw the UPS truck near the house. I was supposed to just be picking up the girl to run an errand, but she had to wait. 








Geee, I wonder who it is from??? 
I confess - I may have squealed !
























*~~SWOOOOOOOON~~*
the moon, claws & eyes glow with a black light !
















and everyone had to check out the box, too!

Terra, I LOVE IT!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

LOVE the tombstone! sweet! 

everyone has done an AMAZING job!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I've been reaped, I've been reaped, I've been reaped! And my reaper is none other than the one, the only, the Queen of the Reaper Scene... Bethene!
Photos will be up soon... I have some resizing to do (as soon as I stop squealing with delight).


----------



## Kelloween

I love that tombstone! Awesome job Terra!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> I love that tombstone! Awesome job Terra!


haha I love your title change Kelloween lol


----------



## nhh

OMG Terra I'm in awe! What an awesome job. What lucky victim. That is just spectacular!


----------



## purpleferrets3

IshWitch said:


> That bottom pic HAS to be on the table of a Hoosier cupboard! I love those, your house must look amazing purpleferrets3!
> I just brought home my Mom's Hoosier that she bought at a yard sale back in the 60s for $25! I can't wait to figure out where to put it in my house with no walls. This house can be a true PITA! LoL


It IS a hoosier!! Found it at an auction.It doesn't have all of the extras anymore but I love it! I always put my vintage Halloween décor on there.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

First up, a little box décor...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Tasteful and elegant, a vampire hunting kit for that hunter-on-the-go, large enough to contain everything you need, but small enough to travel with...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

My daughter "Mom, she sent you a shirt"
Me:"No, it's for my witches' clothesline"... 
My daughter: "I'm trying it on"
(I'm planning a scene with 2 Gemmy witches brewing an evil potion, but as you walk past it and look, you see the clothes lines behind them and realize they are innocently doing their laundry... Bethene sent me a dress (modeled by my mini-me), black clothespins, and a bright orange clothesline to help set the scene. I didn't even know you can get clothesline in different colors...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Either a really weird coincidence or someone's got a little stalker in them, my Reaper also sent me these two Addams Family themed bottles. I was married on Halloween many moons ago and our bridal party was dressed as the Addams Family. Yes, I was married in basic black with goth make-up and a long black wig... which gives me plausible deniability (heh). I've had a photo printed for ages of Addams bottles that someone was selling on eBay that I was going to try my hand at making... and now I have some!


----------



## Halloeve55

Holy mother of witches! I've been reaped! Thank you kelloween for my goodies! They are awesome! I love them all and my son loves his! You made my first secret reaping a joy! I'll add descriptions later since my phone uploads them out of order than I put them..

..love love loveee this spell book!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I absolutely love both of these. The decorated bottle (which lights up! SWEET!) is going in the middle of my bar. Last year I pulled all the labels off of the bottles in the bar and replaced them with Halloween-themed labels that our creative forum members posted on the boards. This way I get to enjoy them year round (and if I hide the translation sheet from guests, it makes drinking really interesting). This bottle is going to be the centerpiece of the bar.
The cookie cutter is glorious... I love it. I told my daughter I want to find about 40 more and use them for door handles in the kitchen. She looked at me like I'm nuts (but she's 13, so that's not exactly a new expression).


----------



## dawnski

Much thanks to my awesome secret reaper Shebear1 for finding me such cool items. I can't wait to use these for my classic monster Halloween party this year!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

The last two photos: the group shot of everything Bethene the uber-fabulous sent to me, and the Secret Reaper mystery gift... the gift that keeps on giving... I can tell there's something in it, but I can't get it open. It's in the freezer now, as I'm hoping the cold will contract the metal a bit and loosen it up. Funny would be if it was Halloween-themed fruitcake... Even if I never manage to pry it open, I love it for the paint job that Bethene did on it!
Thank you so much Bethene!


----------



## witchymom

such good goodies the flying monkeys delivered today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Halloeve55 said:


> Holy mother of witches! I've been reaped! Thank you kelloween for my goodies! They are awesome! I love them all and my son loves his! You made my first secret reaping a joy! I'll add descriptions later since my phone uploads them out of order than I put them..


awww hes so cute! thats why I wanted you to wait for the 2nd box..his was in it!


----------



## Kelloween

Im getting lost in pictures here! That Sangria bottle is great!


----------



## Halloeve55

I see! He LOVES his gifts!the app won't let me download my pictures anymore! Ugh! I'm hopping on tonight I promise to post them! I LOVE my gifts! Thank you thank you!


----------



## Spookerstar

lisa48317 said:


> I got reeeeaped !!!!
> 
> I turned down my street after work today & saw the UPS truck near the house. I was supposed to just be picking up the girl to run an errand, but she had to wait.
> 
> View attachment 172348
> 
> Geee, I wonder who it is from???
> I confess - I may have squealed !
> 
> View attachment 172349
> 
> 
> View attachment 172350
> 
> 
> View attachment 172351
> 
> *~~SWOOOOOOOON~~*
> the moon, claws & eyes glow with a black light !
> 
> View attachment 172352
> 
> 
> View attachment 172353
> 
> and everyone had to check out the box, too!
> 
> Terra, I LOVE IT!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


Having Terra for a reaper is like winning the lottery. I hope it happens to me one day!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Got it open, and it was definitely not fruitcake. These are precious and the perfect size for my Halloween Town display. You did a wonderful job making these and being my Reaper! Bethene, thank you so much!


----------



## Spookerstar

CzarinaKatarina said:


> The last two photos: the group shot of everything Bethene the uber-fabulous sent to me, and the Secret Reaper mystery gift... the gift that keeps on giving... I can tell there's something in it, but I can't get it open. It's in the freezer now, as I'm hoping the cold will contract the metal a bit and loosen it up. Funny would be if it was Halloween-themed fruitcake... Even if I never manage to pry it open, I love it for the paint job that Bethene did on it!
> Thank you so much Bethene!


 I thought that Bethene was Hallorenescene's Reaper. Maybe there are just too many pages and I got confused.
Wonderful stuff though!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I believe I remember reading she had appointed herself reaper of multiple victims this year due to an undisclosed "situation". Is she not just the most generous Mother Reaper of them all organizing and reaping and being so fair about the rules!!



Spookerstar said:


> I thought that Bethene was Hallorenescene's Reaper. Maybe there are just too many pages and I got confused.
> Wonderful stuff though!


----------



## Spinechiller

I was reaped, it made my Friday! My Secret Reaper did an amazing job selecting the gifts, they will really work in nicely with my existing Halloween decorations. I really like the Halloween candle holder, and funny thing is I went Halloween candlestick shopping this week, I think the skull candlestick works quite nicely in the holder. The t-shirt fits great, I'll be wearing it come closer to the Halloween season. I have been on the hunt for a vampire necklace for awhile, it will work great on my vampire prop. The haunted portrait is super unique, and will look great on my Halloween portrait wall during my Halloween party's. Finally a Home Haunter can never have enough creepy cloth or skulls, those will be used in my living room and outdoor haunt. Great job Rclsu13! I can't thank you enough 

Thanks again,

Spinechiller


----------



## Bethany

lisa48317 said:


> I got reeeeaped !!!!
> 
> I turned down my street after work today & saw the UPS truck near the house. I was supposed to just be picking up the girl to run an errand, but she had to wait.
> 
> View attachment 172348
> 
> Geee, I wonder who it is from???
> I confess - I may have squealed !
> 
> View attachment 172349
> 
> 
> View attachment 172350
> 
> 
> View attachment 172351
> 
> *~~SWOOOOOOOON~~*
> the moon, claws & eyes glow with a black light !
> 
> View attachment 172352
> 
> 
> View attachment 172353
> 
> and everyone had to check out the box, too!
> 
> Terra, I LOVE IT!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


I would KILL for that tombstone!! And it would NEVER see the elements! That is absolutely gorgeous!! Mark me GREEN with envy!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Halloeve55 said:


> Your welcome!I'm glad you got it today and glad you like them all! I enjoyed finding your goodies!!!


Where did you get the awesome string of tombstone/bat lights?? those are super cute!


----------



## Immortalia

OMG OMG OMG! I AM SO JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You got an original Terra of the cul-de-sac Tombstone!!!!!!





lisa48317 said:


> I got reeeeaped !!!!
> 
> I turned down my street after work today & saw the UPS truck near the house. I was supposed to just be picking up the girl to run an errand, but she had to wait.
> 
> View attachment 172348
> 
> Geee, I wonder who it is from???
> I confess - I may have squealed !
> 
> View attachment 172349
> 
> 
> View attachment 172350
> 
> 
> View attachment 172351
> 
> *~~SWOOOOOOOON~~*
> the moon, claws & eyes glow with a black light !
> 
> View attachment 172352
> 
> 
> View attachment 172353
> 
> and everyone had to check out the box, too!
> 
> Terra, I LOVE IT!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## dawnski

Bethany said:


> I would KILL for that tombstone!! And it would NEVER see the elements! That is absolutely gorgeous!! Mark me GREEN with envy!!


Oh my gosh, that looks fantastic! I'm jealous and I'm not even a big fan of gravestones. I agree, it would be indoor for me too. I'd hate to ruin it.


----------



## Immortalia

I'm literally GREEN over that spellbook! It's beautiful!




Halloeve55 said:


> Holy mother of witches! I've been reaped! Thank you kelloween for my goodies! They are awesome! I love them all and my son loves his! You made my first secret reaping a joy! I'll add descriptions later since my phone uploads them out of order than I put them..


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok I have to share i was not reaped yet but was giving a gift for my dark alice party from Kelloween and OMG THANK YOU i will treasure it always it is amazing


----------



## Immortalia

So, in other news.......I GOT REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm just waiting for my photos to load to my computer and I'll load them up!!!


----------



## Bethany

SUPER STUFF people! I too love the spell book. Next time I see one of those open books at a thrift store, I'm going ot pick it up!


OK, I WANT A KELLOWEEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Such wonderful reaps! There are sooooo many things you guys got that I would love for myself! This group is so great!!


----------



## im the goddess

Rclsu13 said:


> Just received my package (heh) and I got a pretty cool bunch of stuff. I received: creepy cloth, skull door knocker, foam skull wall hanging, a prop brain, led tea light, and these SWEET homemade candle holders (image). Really happy with those. Unfortunately I do not know who my Reaper was!! All I know is that they are from Savage, MN. If I was your victim please message me!! I'd love to thank you formally and link up on here or other sites. If you want to remain anonymous, thank you so much for sending me the gifts, can't wait to use them. Thank you for spending the time to make something from scratch!! I love that stuff. Happy Haunting


I know who your reaper is. Better start some detective work. Love the candle holders and candles.



azazel said:


> i have been reaped
> 
> started to walk out to the mail box last night an check the mail hoping that i had some good news an low an behold the ups man pulls up an as i get to the street with the package from my secret reaper i got the greatest hall of swag from my reaper being her first time she did the best job ever thx again for all the great stuff an all the great teasers had me biting my nails


you did get a great haul. Love the black skelly.



SCVShan said:


> Got Reaped yesterday!!! I seriously can't express how much I love my corpse! His name is (was?) Ben...
> Thank you SO much Reaper!!!


That's so gross in the best way!



kingcoop80 said:


> Just Received the best Reaper!!!! Wow when me and SSHocusPocus received it today we held out as long as we could to open it due to the cool box it came in lol!! But once we did we couldn't believe our eyes!!! Loaded with several goodies, Trick R Treat dvd, unique sculpted7 halloween caricature "the carver"! Thank you so much for making this holiday more spooky & special,
> we appreciate it Alkonost !!!


Very nice reap.



TheEighthPlague said:


> As promised, here are the pictures:
> 
> I accidentally turned my son into a cat for a few hours! Had to go online to find a cat antidote potion recipe to turn him back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, Reaper, you did a fine job and I truly appreciate the time and hard work you put into my gifts. THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> --8thPlague


Your son looks terrified about being turned into a cat. Love all the witchy wares.



Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I was reaped!!!!!!! Thank you so much Halloeve55, I love everything. I got a awesome skull tealight holder(the back of its s kulll comes off to put in the candle), 2 spookytown figurines and a strand of metal tombstone led lights.


That skull is very interesting.



lisa48317 said:


> I got reeeeaped !!!!
> 
> I turned down my street after work today & saw the UPS truck near the house. I was supposed to just be picking up the girl to run an errand, but she had to wait. Geee, I wonder who it is from???
> I confess - I may have squealed !
> 
> *~~SWOOOOOOOON~~*
> the moon, claws & eyes glow with a black light !
> 
> 
> View attachment 172353
> 
> and everyone had to check out the box, too!
> 
> Terra, I LOVE IT!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


Sweet tombstone, but why is my Tigre in that box with that girl?



Halloeve55 said:


> Holy mother of witches! I've been reaped! Thank you kelloween for my goodies! They are awesome! I love them all and my son loves his! You made my first secret reaping a joy! I'll add descriptions later since my phone uploads them out of order than I put them..


Fantastic reap.



CzarinaKatarina said:


> The last two photos: the group shot of everything Bethene the uber-fabulous sent to me, and the Secret Reaper mystery gift... the gift that keeps on giving... I can tell there's something in it, but I can't get it open. It's in the freezer now, as I'm hoping the cold will contract the metal a bit and loosen it up. Funny would be if it was Halloween-themed fruitcake... Even if I never manage to pry it open, I love it for the paint job that Bethene did on it!
> Thank you so much Bethene!


Wow, everything there is fabulous.



Spinechiller said:


> I was reaped, it made my Friday! My Secret Reaper did an amazing job selecting the gifts, they will really work in nicely with my existing Halloween decorations. I really like the Halloween candle holder, and funny thing is I went Halloween candlestick shopping this week, I think the skull candlestick works quite nicely in the holder. The t-shirt fits great, I'll be wearing it come closer to the Halloween season. I have been on the hunt for a vampire necklace for awhile, it will work great on my vampire prop. The haunted portrait is super unique, and will look great on my Halloween portrait wall during my Halloween party's. Finally a Home Haunter can never have enough creepy cloth or skulls, those will be used in my living room and outdoor haunt. Great job Rclsu13! I can't thank you enough
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Spinechiller


Nice stuff spinechiller.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am in awe of that black cat and moon tombstone!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE it and I love kitties so very much, I would guard that thing with my life if I had gotten it, lol.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok I have to share i was not reaped yet but was giving a gift for my dark alice party from Kelloween and OMG THANK YOU i will treasure it always it is amazing
> View attachment 172402


That is freaking amazing! What talent!!! Man I wish I could paint like that! Great job kelloween!!!!


----------



## bethene

Yes, I rescued her due to a family emergency for a family member


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok I have to share i was not reaped yet but was giving a gift for my dark alice party from Kelloween and OMG THANK YOU i will treasure it always it is amazing
> View attachment 172402


yayyyy, it fits in your stand! told ya it was rather big! lol.and you are welcome! Can you tell its painted on part of a door?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> yayyyy, it fits in your stand! told ya it was rather big! lol.and you are welcome! Can you tell its painted on part of a door?


I had no idea it was on a door LOl so cool


----------



## Immortalia

*What an AWESOME reaper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Okay guys, so first of all I must say that I got the shock of my life with this reaping!!! My reaper went above and beyond and I can't say enough how much I love everything you sent. I have lurked around on here in years, but only got around to posting pics of my haunt recently, so you REALLY stalked me well! I am truly impressed! Thank You!!!!!!!  So this was the box that I found patiently waiting for me on my doorstep......


----------



## im the goddess

what's in the box


----------



## Immortalia

And away we go..............................................!

So when I first opened up the box I saw a HUGE paper wrapped package with a sign that said "Open me last", which I was a good girl and did. Then I opened up a super cute mini skellie that my 5 year old daughter, Mia LOVES! I found an amazing package with homemade corpse bones!! I know EXACTLY where they going too..... MUAHAHAHAHAHA.....The next treasure was a fun graveyard sign, and then a hilarious car magnet that my daughter said was, "EEW! GROSS!" LOL


----------



## Bethany

I'm stuck to the screen Post !!


----------



## Jules17

Awesome reaps for everyone! It's like Christmas morning online getting to see everyone's gifts and hear how excited we all are about them!!


----------



## Immortalia

And now the REALLY fun stuff!!!!!!! Did I say how AMAZING my Reaper is??????????????????? 

So next were a fun zombie cup and shot glass....my daughter found the tiny shot glass and exclaimed, "Mommy, are shot glasses meant for me since they're small too?" LOL I said, ummmm, not until you are a lot older!

Next is a great light up pumpkin for my pumpkin patch that I am still growing, it fits in perfect! I also got a really nice life-sized foam skull......oh the plans I have for him! <evil cackle> 

And Finally, we get to the "Mystery Surprise"..... OMG, Thank you so much!!! My Reaper made me an amazing ground breaker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Awesome stuff!! Lucky girl


----------



## katshead42

NOWHINING said:


> Okay.... first off my head hurts....
> I got hurt at work. A case of two litter pop fell on my head right where the implant is. Nothing is broken or fractures of anything in that nature. Just a brusied head. Had to have a catscan to make sure everything is okay.
> 
> Now that has been said. I already mailed my gift Friday. Now, I am starting to get worried that the gift has not made it. Silver Lady just mailed her victim's gifts and on the other thread, the vicitm said she was reaped? Makes me worried even more.
> 
> Guys, great, great gifts. Everything looks wonderful. I love it. Now I am going to go ice my head.
> 
> Did I say my head hurts?
> 
> Bethene did you get my message yet?


Did you get my PM? Also I hope your head is okay.


----------



## Immortalia

There was also a letter that I was instructed to read last explaining why my Reaper chose my gifts for me, and you are very sweet BTW. 

I can honestly say that my daughter and I felt like it was Christmas morning!!! You really made our week with the wonderful, thoughtful gifts that I know without a doubt were chosen specifically for me! 



Thank you to my outstanding Secret Reaper who has made my very first SR something that I will NEVER forget! I want to set up my graveyard NOW!!!! LOL

SugarSugarDesserts, YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

finally able to post the rest of my reap..






here is an awesome witches cabinet..






and the inside full of wicked potion ingredients!






two large candles 






hand towel


----------



## bethene

Yes, NOWHINING got your and your mom's too. I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Halloeve55

and more...







and one of my favorites..a marvelous one-of-a-kind ingredient..















beautiful witch on a broom framed picture..love the frame!







halloween wreath with crow..i don't know if i want to put it outside!







love this painting!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

wow, finally hit page 220, great stuff everyone, so much reaping going on I can't remember who got what, awesome stuff, I need to copy pics of these amazing gifts so I can use everyone's great ideas, cause I know I will never be able to find again. Great job everyone


----------



## Kelloween

Halloeve55 said:


> and more...
> View attachment 172440
> 
> and one of my favorites..a marvelous one-of-a-kind ingredient..
> View attachment 172441
> 
> 
> View attachment 172442
> 
> beautiful witch on a broom framed picture..love the frame!
> View attachment 172443
> 
> halloween wreath with crow..i don't know if i want to put it outside!
> View attachment 172444
> 
> love this painting!


haha, I told my son to find something ugly to put in that one..its stuffing from a bear..he stuck it in and I said ewww, looks like the cat hacked up a big hairball, get it out!!


----------



## bethene

Oh, love the witches cabinet, and the towels too,


----------



## Halloeve55

and more..







awesome handmade spell book! 







another beautiful painting!







my favorite!..have to glue the vases back on..they popped off in transit but the glass didn't break thankfully


----------



## Bethany

"i got a rock!" said:


> wow, finally hit page 220, great stuff everyone, so much reaping going on i can't remember who got what, awesome stuff, i need to copy pics of these amazing gifts so i can use everyone's great ideas, cause i know i will never be able to find again. Great job everyone :d


pinterest!!


----------



## Halloeve55

and last..







time for cookie baking!







ornaments! these are freakn' adorable..and the hocus pocus one is my favorite!







you ace packing glass well! 







and me with my last goodie! 

THANK YOU BUNCHES KELLOWEEN!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Halloeve55 said:


> and more..
> View attachment 172445
> 
> awesome handmade spell book!
> View attachment 172446
> 
> another beautiful painting!
> View attachment 172447
> 
> my favorite!..have to glue the vases back on..they popped off in transit but the glass didn't break thankfully


I had candy corn in them but then I saw "no candy" so I took it out!


----------



## Halloeve55

Kelloween said:


> haha, I told my son to find something ugly to put in that one..its stuffing from a bear..he stuck it in and I said ewww, looks like the cat hacked up a big hairball, get it out!!


oh this bottle cracked me up but its very realistic! LOL


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

You are so welcome Immortalia! It was my first SR too and I really had a great time picking out and crafting gifts for you! You said something about corpsing in your likes and I had never done it either so I though it would be fun to try  now I'm hooked! I'm going to corpse all my skellies lol
Sorry for "teasing" you do much. I just couldn't resist building up the suspense. 

I hope you have a wonderful halloween! 
BTW - Oh and sorry the left arm on the groundbreaker is shorter... It was the only way I could make it work when you stick it's arm out. I wanted it to be reaching out to those passing by and the longer arm like the right arm just did not look right. So I chopped it off muwhaaaaa!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Halloeve55 said:


> and last..
> View attachment 172448
> 
> time for cookie baking!
> View attachment 172449
> 
> ornaments! these are freakn' adorable..and the hocus pocus one is my favorite!
> View attachment 172450
> 
> you ace packing glass well!
> View attachment 172451
> 
> and me with my last goodie!
> 
> THANK YOU BUNCHES KELLOWEEN!!!!


whewww, glad thats done! glad nothing broke and glad you enjoyed!


----------



## Halloeve55

Kelloween said:


> I had candy corn in them but then I saw "no candy" so I took it out!


im a vegan so i cant have candy corn..it really sucks! but i love these vases!


----------



## Kelloween

Halloeve55 said:


> im a vegan so i cant have candy corn..it really sucks! but i love these vases!


I made us some but I put big orange candles in them


----------



## im the goddess

Immortalia said:


> There was also a letter that I was instructed to read last explaining why my Reaper chose my gifts for me, and you are very sweet BTW.
> 
> I can honestly say that my daughter and I felt like it was Christmas morning!!! You really made our week with the wonderful, thoughtful gifts that I know without a doubt were chosen specifically for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to my outstanding Secret Reaper who has made my very first SR something that I will NEVER forget! I want to set up my graveyard NOW!!!! LOL
> 
> SugarSugarDesserts, YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, that is a great reap.



Halloeve55 said:


> finally able to post the rest of my reap..
> View attachment 172436
> here is an awesome witches cabinet..
> View attachment 172437
> and the inside full of wicked potion ingredients!
> View attachment 172438
> two large candles
> View attachment 172439
> hand towel





Halloeve55 said:


> and more...
> View attachment 172440
> 
> and one of my favorites..a marvelous one-of-a-kind ingredient..
> View attachment 172441
> 
> 
> View attachment 172442
> 
> beautiful witch on a broom framed picture..love the frame!
> View attachment 172443
> 
> halloween wreath with crow..i don't know if i want to put it outside!
> View attachment 172444
> 
> love this painting!





Halloeve55 said:


> and more..
> View attachment 172445
> 
> awesome handmade spell book!
> View attachment 172446
> 
> another beautiful painting!
> View attachment 172447
> 
> my favorite!..have to glue the vases back on..they popped off in transit but the glass didn't break thankfully


I should have realised this was Kelloween. Each item is more beautiful than the last.


----------



## IshWitch

Kelloween said:


> yep, she has a vintage wedding gown that Saki sent me., I wanted 2 but I still have to find another dress..so I may have just the one .I just hate to dirty the dress up..lol


You don't have to dirty it up if you don't want to. I think she will look just as pretty ethereal in a wedding dress.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Bethany said:


> pinterest!!


ohhh yea, god bless you pinterest.  I better get pinning.


----------



## Halloeve55

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I was reaped!!!!!!! Thank you so much Halloeve55, I love everything. I got a awesome skull tealight holder(the back of its s kulll comes off to put in the candle), 2 spookytown figurines and a strand of metal tombstone led lights.


Your welcome!I'm glad you got it today and glad you like them all! I enjoyed finding your goodies!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

Yes, I did. You got my message right?


katshead42 said:


> Did you get my PM? Also I hope your head is okay.


----------



## Kelloween

Halloeve55 said:


> and more...
> View attachment 172440
> 
> and one of my favorites..a marvelous one-of-a-kind ingredient..
> View attachment 172441
> 
> 
> View attachment 172442
> 
> beautiful witch on a broom framed picture..love the frame!
> View attachment 172443
> 
> halloween wreath with crow..i don't know if i want to put it outside!
> View attachment 172444
> 
> love this painting!


the frame is like 100 years old..it came from my Grandmother's house, she had it forever and then Ive had it..I thought the witch looked good in it!


----------



## Halloeve55

Kelloween said:


> the frame is like 100 years old..it came from my Grandmother's house, she had it forever and then Ive had it..I thought the witch looked good in it!


i'll promise to cherish it and take care of it! it's pure awesome!i was gonna put it above my mantel but it needed the hook thingy so i put the orange broil broil painting above my mantel instead.my son absolutely loves his gifts!


----------



## Kelloween

im the goddess said:


> Wow, that is a great reap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have realised this was Kelloween. Each item is more beautiful than the last.


aww thank you, I wasnt even going to get in, I told Bethene that I would have to make anything I sent because of the job/money deal..and I was so worried about what I made..lol


----------



## Kelloween

Halloeve55 said:


> i'll promise to cherish it and take care of it! it's pure awesome!i was gonna put it above my mantel but it needed the hook thingy so i put the orange broil broil painting above my mantel instead.my son absolutely loves his gifts!


I knew you had a son. didnt know how old..so I went to your pinterest and I saw his picture and all the things you had pinned for him and I thought okayy..6 years?


----------



## Halloeve55

Immortalia said:


> OMG, I love that metal string of tombstone lights!!! Where did they come from? I've never seen any like them before?


they are originally from target but they are all over ebay


----------



## WitchyKitty

Absolutely terrific reaps!! 
Immortalia, I really love all the skeleton stuff...I need to get myself more skeleton stuff for my house at some point!
Halloweve55, your gifts you received are just wonderful!! I want many of the items you got, lol. The paintings, witchy stuff, jars...love them all so very much!


----------



## Halloeve55

Kelloween said:


> aww thank you, I wasnt even going to get in, I told Bethene that I would have to make anything I sent because of the job/money deal..and I was so worried about what I made..lol


 well job well done! there were lots of ooo's and ahh's! 



Kelloween said:


> I knew you had a son. didnt know how old..so I went to your pinterest and I saw his picture and all the things you had pinned for him and I thought okayy..6 years?


he's 5 and a halloween fan as well!


----------



## Immortalia

Well, for someone who has never corpse before, they came out better than the Spirit Halloween pieces!! You have inspired me to attack my blucky that is having "joint-issues" with a box cutter and corpsing supplies! Ha hah! 

Sorry for the teasing? Sorry for the TEASING?!?? Are you kidding? That is what makes the payoff SO MUCH FUN! For my first SR, I feel honored to have gotten such a caring Reaper. Thank you, and I truly mean that from the bottom of my heart. The joy that I felt at finding that box on my doorstep was only overshadowed by watching how much fun my daughter had helping me unwrap everything. I swear that you have instilled an even greater love of the season in her than what she already had.

I plan on trying out the groundbreaker tomorrow if it's not raining so I can plan around him. 



SugarSugarDesserts said:


> You are so welcome Immortalia! It was my first SR too and I really had a great time picking out and crafting gifts for you! You said something about corpsing in your likes and I had never done it either so I though it would be fun to try  now I'm hooked! I'm going to corpse all my skellies lol
> Sorry for "teasing" you do much. I just couldn't resist building up the suspense.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful halloween!
> BTW - Oh and sorry the left arm on the groundbreaker is shorter... It was the only way I could make it work when you stick it's arm out. I wanted it to be reaching out to those passing by and the longer arm like the right arm just did not look right. So I chopped it off muwhaaaaa!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

great and wonderful gifts!!


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

OK! FINALLY posting pics! 

The box! 

DSCN0069 by Gwen_Grimm, on Flickr


DSCN0068 by Gwen_Grimm, on Flickr


A note! 

DSCN0071 by Gwen_Grimm, on Flickr


Ooooh, what big eyes! (and spiders, there were two of them, soem out I didn't get a good photo of them or the fuzz) :B

DSCN0072 by Gwen_Grimm, on Flickr


What a lovely little fellow! (his tummy lights up) 

DSCN0073 by Gwen_Grimm, on Flickr


This is already hanging on my wall! 

DSCN0075 by Gwen_Grimm, on Flickr

Continued in second post,


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

Now, the only tragedy.  This little guy was broken, but I've glued it back together

DSCN0074 by Gwen_Grimm, on Flickr

Muuuuuuuh, just waiting for some punch! 

DSCN0076 by Gwen_Grimm, on Flickr

How very thoughtful, I won't be mixing up my poison with my cooking stuff again! 

DSCN0077 by Gwen_Grimm, on Flickr

Nom nom! (the licorice MAY NOT have made it past the first day  )


DSCN0078 by Gwen_Grimm, on Flickr


What a wonderful! box of goodies, and so many owls!  THank you B Scary!


----------



## Halloeve55

Immortalia said:


> The joy that I felt at finding that box on my doorstep was only overshadowed by watching how much fun my daughter had helping me unwrap everything. I swear that you have instilled an even greater love of the season in her than what she already had.


isn't sharing this with kids the best! mine got all excited when he walked through the door this afternoon from school to finds the boxes waiting for him


----------



## Terra

lisa48317 said:


> I got reeeeaped !!!!
> 
> I turned down my street after work today & saw the UPS truck near the house...
> 
> Terra, I LOVE IT!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


So glad you love it. I squealed too when I read your likes and one of them was black cats. Thought about how cool that would look in a tombstone. Set right about to make you the best one I could. It was a joy - total joy to get back into the new relocated workshop and build it. The past few months have been adrift from Halloween with the big move and this set everything back to rights. Did you catch any of the clues? The stone 'rocks' because it had the moon in it and 'it wouldn't get along with my Hellhound' - for obvious reasons 

I wasn't sure of you had a black light to see the stone so here's a picture of it glowing:










It was such a hoot making this for you and Happy Halloween!

Terra


----------



## Halloeve55

gwen_grimm..i want that owl candle holder!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Gwen_Grimm, I love all your owl stuff!


----------



## bethene

Kelloween,, I seem to remember that you felt you sent junk,,, well,,, I most certainly would love all the "junk" you sent!! wow,,, love the witch painting,,,, it rocks,,, as does all the other things you made! 


love the metal lights, may have to check out ebay!!!!!!

man,,, I love all you guys,,, this year has gone way beyond any expectations I might of ever had!


----------



## Halloeve55

and thank you bethene for hosting this! and everyone else for the drinks,cupcakes and jello-shots! you are an awesome group here!


----------



## tbishop

It happened. I was reaped. I love the iems that I recieved. Tahnk you so very much - who every you are. I will post pictures ASAP. But wanted to reach out adn say THANK YOU - LOVE EVERYTHING


----------



## tbishop

I am going to try and post pictures, sorry if they do not come out well. I do love them, just not very good at this picture thing.






and












and


----------



## ondeko

Rclsu13 said:


> Just received my package (heh) and I got a pretty cool bunch of stuff. I received: creepy cloth, skull door knocker, foam skull wall hanging, a prop brain, led tea light, and these SWEET homemade candle holders (image). Really happy with those. Unfortunately I do not know who my Reaper was!! All I know is that they are from Savage, MN. If I was your victim please message me!! I'd love to thank you formally and link up on here or other sites. If you want to remain anonymous, thank you so much for sending me the gifts, can't wait to use them. Thank you for spending the time to make something from scratch!! I love that stuff.
> 
> Happy Haunting


That was me. I meant to include a hint, but I was so worried that everything get packed right that I forgot. Glad you like everything. 
ondeko


----------



## tbishop

And love the owl.


----------



## Jules17

*Reaped!!!*

Got reaped today!! Had a really crazy/stressful afternoon at work and got home late. Got over to the mailbox about 15 min ago to find The Box, which was decorated with skeletons. The inside contained a note from my reaper regarding my impending funeral arrangements (party) and that another item would be forthcoming ... Inside were wonderful items wrapped in grey and black creepy cloth...4 bunches of black roses, a realistic skull with spring-hinge jaw and skull top that comes off, bat wall decals, spider web table runner, and a great black vase!! Thank you so much CDW...I love all of it and can't wait to start decorating!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

More awesome gifts!!!
tbishop, love the owl!
Jules17, cool skull, n I love the box with those stenciled skellies!


----------



## Jules17

*Reaped*

Here's a couple more pics of one of my cats (Sputnik) laying on the creepy cloth and in the awesome box! They are enjoying the reap as well!! Thanks again!! 

Whoops ...they uploaded from my phone sideways ...will fix later.


----------



## ondeko

Incredible stuff from everyone. It's so cool to see what people come up with for their victims.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love seeing all the great reaps


----------



## Kelloween

Im just glad mines done..whewwwwwwwww


----------



## tbishop

SO who is my reaper? Please identitfy yourself to me. I love everything that you sent and just want to know who to thank.


----------



## Immortalia

Terra, My husband just told me that wherever it is that you moved to....expect some new neighbors because he would move next door to gain even an ounce of your skill. That's coming from a man who does custom fabrication for In-car entertainment systems and works heavily with fiberglass! He's awesome at what he does....but you are AMAZING.



Terra said:


> So glad you love it. I squealed too when I read your likes and one of them was black cats. Thought about how cool that would look in a tombstone. Set right about to make you the best one I could. It was a joy - total joy to get back into the new relocated workshop and build it. The past few months have been adrift from Halloween with the big move and this set everything back to rights. Did you catch any of the clues? The stone 'rocks' because it had the moon in it and 'it wouldn't get along with my Hellhound' - for obvious reasons
> 
> I wasn't sure of you had a black light to see the stone so here's a picture of it glowing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a hoot making this for you and Happy Halloween!
> 
> Terra


----------



## Spookerstar

Witchful Thinking said:


> I believe I remember reading she had appointed herself reaper of multiple victims this year due to an undisclosed "situation". Is she not just the most generous Mother Reaper of them all organizing and reaping and being so fair about the rules!!



Well yes she is! but she should call on us flying monkeys to help her out. Bethene if you need rescue reapers just call on me!


----------



## Spookerstar

Spinechiller said:


> I was reaped, it made my Friday! My Secret Reaper did an amazing job selecting the gifts, they will really work in nicely with my existing Halloween decorations. I really like the Halloween candle holder, and funny thing is I went Halloween candlestick shopping this week, I think the skull candlestick works quite nicely in the holder. The t-shirt fits great, I'll be wearing it come closer to the Halloween season. I have been on the hunt for a vampire necklace for awhile, it will work great on my vampire prop. The haunted portrait is super unique, and will look great on my Halloween portrait wall during my Halloween party's. Finally a Home Haunter can never have enough creepy cloth or skulls, those will be used in my living room and outdoor haunt. Great job Rclsu13! I can't thank you enough
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Spinechiller
> 
> View attachment 172389
> 
> 
> View attachment 172390
> 
> 
> View attachment 172391
> 
> 
> View attachment 172392
> 
> 
> View attachment 172393



I love that T-Shirt. We don't have anything as fun as that in our stores. Reaper - where did you find it?


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Every year I eagerly await to see what you will create next Terra - that one gave me goosebumps. It is perfect!!
I feel lucky you share your talent with us and am so glad you are continuing your creations in your new workshop after such a big move and change.



Terra said:


> So glad you love it. I squealed too when I read your likes and one of them was black cats. Thought about how cool that would look in a tombstone. Set right about to make you the best one I could. It was a joy - total joy to get back into the new relocated workshop and build it. The past few months have been adrift from Halloween with the big move and this set everything back to rights. Did you catch any of the clues? The stone 'rocks' because it had the moon in it and 'it wouldn't get along with my Hellhound' - for obvious reasons
> 
> I wasn't sure of you had a black light to see the stone so here's a picture of it glowing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a hoot making this for you and Happy Halloween!
> 
> Terra


----------



## Jules17

Awesome black cat tombstone!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok I have to share i was not reaped yet but was giving a gift for my dark alice party from Kelloween and OMG THANK YOU i will treasure it always it is amazing
> View attachment 172402
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Ok, sorry for the multiple posts but I am just getting caught up - from driving home from work you guys! This thread is going nuts. I admit I was on the forum when I should have been working. But then again I am not a brain surgeon so it can wait until Monday.
> I love this artwork. So amazing. So are you and Kelloween sisters? Art students together? So much talent on this forum!
> By the way, I haven't been reaped yet. Tomorrow is another day


----------



## lisa48317

Terra said:


> I wasn't sure of you had a black light to see the stone so here's a picture of it glowing:
> 
> It was such a hoot making this for you and Happy Halloween!
> 
> Terra


That is SO COOOOL! I'll have to put a black light out in the yard.


----------



## sumrtym

CzarinaKatarina said:


> The cookie cutter is glorious... I love it. I told my daughter I want to find about 40 more and use them for door handles in the kitchen. She looked at me like I'm nuts (but she's 13, so that's not exactly a new expression).


Love to know where your reaper got the cookie cutter (or more to the point, where "I" could.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I agree, the Reaps are amazing!! So....very great....I am just amazed by the gifts and the planning and the time and care that went into most of the Reaps. Just fabulous! I hope my victim can be patient a few more days.... Just so you guys know...my victim in SR2 is going to get many small packages.....I have either sworn off big boxes or I'm going to opt for FedEX or UPS.....usps BLOWS.....no wonder they are going bankrupt. (boy....I sound bitter.....and I guess I am....my package was SUPPOSED to be delivered YESTERDAY)


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Pumpkin5 said:


> I agree, the Reaps are amazing!! So....very great....I am just amazed by the gifts and the planning and the time and care that went into most of the Reaps. Just fabulous! I hope my victim can be patient a few more days.... Just so you guys know...my victim in SR2 is going to get many small packages.....I have either sworn off big boxes or I'm going to opt for FedEX or UPS.....usps BLOWS.....no wonder they are going bankrupt. (boy....I sound bitter.....and I guess I am....my package was SUPPOSED to be delivered YESTERDAY)



I shipped via USPS and it was delivered three days early.


----------



## Teresa M

OMG!!! This has been such a bad day! Literally from beginning to end. I was awoken early this morning with a text that my younger stepson was in the ER. By the time I go to the hospital he had been admitted. I did end up going into work for a few hours and got back to the hospital in time for him to come out of recovery from his surgery. I was planning on being there before he went in. They had originally set it for 3, then my husband texted me that it would be in 30 minutes! There was no way that I could make it in time. They had to remove his gall bladder. Turns out that he had been getting sick all night and then around 3 this morning, he lost feeling in his hands and feet! He had to call an ambulance because he couldn't even walk. When he got to the hospital his white blood cell count was double what it should be. Now, surgery went well, he should be fine. He is still in quite a bit of pain, but outcome looks good. 

I just tracked my victims package, and it seemed to do some odd back and forth travelling, so I did a little checking on my end. The zipcode on the receipt is wrong! Now I don't know if I wrote it wrong on the package or if it was an error at the post office. Either way, it is a problem! I tried sending them a lengthy email, explaining the situation and when I submitted it, I got an error message that there was a problem and try resending it later! Arrrrggggghhhhhhh! Now I don't know what to do. I have to work over 12 hours tomorrow and won't be able to do anything about it until I get home. 

Now I have been up for over twenty hard hours and I have a long hard day ahead of me tomorrow.  Any suggestions on the postal front would be greatly appreciated. To my victim, I am now doubly sorry for the extended time. I think you needed to get this today as badly as I needed for you to get it.


----------



## Spookerstar

Halloeve55 said:


> finally able to post the rest of my reap..
> View attachment 172436
> here is an awesome witches cabinet..
> View attachment 172437
> and the inside full of wicked potion ingredients!
> View attachment 172438
> two large candles
> View attachment 172439
> hand towel


What a great idea for a cabinet! Great Reap!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wonderful reaps everyone!! 

still no box for me yet


----------



## CDW

Jules17 said:


> Got reaped today!! Had a really crazy/stressful afternoon at work and got home late. Got over to the mailbox about 15 min ago to find The Box, which was decorated with skeletons. The inside contained a note from my reaper regarding my impending funeral arrangements (party) and that another item would be forthcoming ... Inside were wonderful items wrapped in grey and black creepy cloth...4 bunches of black roses, a realistic skull with spring-hinge jaw and skull top that comes off, bat wall decals, spider web table runner, and a great black vase!! Thank you so much CDW...I love all of it and can't wait to start decorating!!


Glad you liked them! There is one more thing (kind of the core of what I was working on  ) that I've been having some unexpected technical challenges with, but you can expect that soon...when you least expect it .



Jules17 said:


> Here's a couple more pics of one of my cats (Sputnik) laying on the creepy cloth and in the awesome box! They are enjoying the reap as well!! Thanks again!!


My cat wanted the box, too, and my reaper's box - I think it's a universal SR/cat constant .


----------



## Spookerstar

Jules17 said:


> Got reaped today!! Had a really crazy/stressful afternoon at work and got home late. Got over to the mailbox about 15 min ago to find The Box, which was decorated with skeletons. The inside contained a note from my reaper regarding my impending funeral arrangements (party) and that another item would be forthcoming ... Inside were wonderful items wrapped in grey and black creepy cloth...4 bunches of black roses, a realistic skull with spring-hinge jaw and skull top that comes off, bat wall decals, spider web table runner, and a great black vase!! Thank you so much CDW...I love all of it and can't wait to start decorating!!



Great Reap! Sorry you lost some of your decorations in the flood but I am happy you are rebuilding them here with SR! The skull is awesome! I have one of those and I think he is my very favorite. Mine came from HauntCon many years ago.


----------



## Spookerstar

Teresa M said:


> OMG!!! This has been such a bad day! Literally from beginning to end. I was awoken early this morning with a text that my younger stepson was in the ER. By the time I go to the hospital he had been admitted. I did end up going into work for a few hours and got back to the hospital in time for him to come out of recovery from his surgery. I was planning on being there before he went in. They had originally set it for 3, then my husband texted me that it would be in 30 minutes! There was no way that I could make it in time. They had to remove his gall bladder. Turns out that he had been getting sick all night and then around 3 this morning, he lost feeling in his hands and feet! He had to call an ambulance because he couldn't even walk. When he got to the hospital his white blood cell count was double what it should be. Now, surgery went well, he should be fine. He is still in quite a bit of pain, but outcome looks good.
> 
> I just tracked my victims package, and it seemed to do some odd back and forth travelling, so I did a little checking on my end. The zipcode on the receipt is wrong! Now I don't know if I wrote it wrong on the package or if it was an error at the post office. Either way, it is a problem! I tried sending them a lengthy email, explaining the situation and when I submitted it, I got an error message that there was a problem and try resending it later! Arrrrggggghhhhhhh! Now I don't know what to do. I have to work over 12 hours tomorrow and won't be able to do anything about it until I get home.
> 
> Now I have been up for over twenty hard hours and I have a long hard day ahead of me tomorrow.  Any suggestions on the postal front would be greatly appreciated. To my victim, I am now doubly sorry for the extended time. I think you needed to get this today as badly as I needed for you to get it.


I sent a package to my niece and had the wrong zip code. She is in NY so they delivered to the same address on the wrong side of central park! It was crazy but they found it. It was an Easter basket that came for her in May but she still loved the candy. Keep pressing the post office to get it resolved. I had to call them several times but eventually they stared a case number and it was found. 

Victims can wait...it helps the suspense!

Hope your stepson recovers quickly, and you get some rest!


----------



## Spookybella977

Love everyone's gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Victim I just checked on your box.....it is now in the same state as you are...should be delivered by Sept 23....I hope you like it!!!


----------



## Bella Betty

CreepySpiders said:


> Drumrolllll please! My Reaper was so generous. I was truly overwhelmed at the the goodies I received this year. The jewelery items alone, I mean seriously would have been sufficient. Thank you dear Reaper!


















Creepy Spiders--have you figured it out? I'm your SR this year. My clue was written on the back of the card--I got this idea from LawP last year when she was my rescue reaper. I'm so happy that you enjoyed your package! I made the cameo and earrings for you so they are the items from my area--Portland, OR.

Have a very Happy Halloween!


----------



## Spookerstar

Ok, one more post and I will stop junking up the thread. It seems like so many of us have cats. 
Maybe it is part of the same DNA seqiemce that attracts us to Halloween! 
Someone could do their thesis on that get it published.


----------



## LairMistress

I just realized that I didn't include the letter that I printed out for my SR. Sorry! I don't feel like I did very well with this one. I had a lot of ideas that went with their likes, but I live in the middle of nowhere, and couldn't find the materials in time. On the upside, it will be there Monday, unless USPS screws it up somehow.


----------



## blueczarina

Alright here are the pics of my great reap. I got a fantastic light up skull that plugs in, pumpkin scented candles, a couple of cute vintage looking pictures, and two neat potion bottle. My reaper also included a card and some candy. Thanks again reaper! I loved everything.


----------



## nhh

YAY!!! My turn!!! I was reaped! And I LOVE everything. MissWendy13 did a fabulous job and I so appreciate everything you made/sent for me!

Fabulous wrapping paper...








Everything nestled in it's box, arriving safe.








I LOVE THIS!!








one of my favorite poets, Poe on a lovely box I will add to my collection. It's perfect.








Inside cute ghost earrings








wonderfull cookbook that I did not have.








The best tshirt 








my loot!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Bella Betty said:


> View attachment 172488
> 
> View attachment 172489
> 
> 
> Creepy Spiders--have you figured it out? I'm your SR this year. My clue was written on the back of the card--I got this idea from LawP last year when she was my rescue reaper. I'm so happy that you enjoyed your package! I made the cameo and earrings for you so they are the items from my area--Portland, OR.
> 
> Have a very Happy Halloween!


Cool Cameos! I have one!


----------



## Hollows Eva

nhh said:


> YAY!!! My turn!!! I was reaped! And I LOVE everything. MissWendy13 did a fabulous job and I so appreciate everything you made/sent for me!
> 
> Fabulous wrapping paper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything nestled in it's box, arriving safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite poets, Poe on a lovely box I will add to my collection. It's perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside cute ghost earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonderfull cookbook that I did not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best tshirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my loot!


ooohhhh The POE box!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

susieboo, there are some cool props there. I see serena is there. they aren't offering her this year. maybe you could check out what condition she is in, and what her price is?
kallie, I have Victoria, I love mine. that is cool you got the lady in black. I would love to have her too.
azazel, nice reap. wow, you got some nice gifts. I love the scene setters, and the luminaries are adorable
rclsu13, sounds like you got some nice gifts. those angel holders are amazing. they did beautiful work.
spookygirl, nice reap. those figurines are so cute. I love spookytown displays
katshead, that is a cool gift. I love the look of the material.


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, wow! that is an amazing tombstone. just amazing. nice looking menagerie of victims there too.
czarina, that is a nice reap. I love your vampire kit. I keep saying i'm going to make one some day. that bottle is gorgeous, cool it lights up. haha, a 13 year old. nice description. bethene did good. you are another lucky victim. cute stones for your town
halloweve, that is a very nice reap. that book is very wonderful. you have an adorable little boy. cool he's so excited about it
dawnski, nice reap too. those are cool zombie cutouts. and the candelabra and gargoyle rock too. 
spookerstar, she was my reaper, but she had one join late and wanted them to join in the fun. but everyone was matched, so she took them. and then she had two matched, and the one wanted someone close, and then the other one dropped out, [for good reasons] and she took them because she had everyone matched and she was the only one close. something like that. no, one was not my daughter.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

everyone had great reapings!!!! imagine how cool the cameo earrings would look as a portrait!!!


----------



## CornStalkers

OMG OMG OMG OMG I was reaped and it was theeeeee best ever!!! There was no note, just a return address-so I have no idea who the person is BUT we all love it and can use it in our yard haunt this year!!!!!

The box it came in:








Surprise!!!! It scared me! 








Plus this sweet banner that I almost bought!!!








PIC of the head outside of the box:








Back of his head::








Thank you so MUCH my SECRET REAPER who ever you are....I love it!!!!!


----------



## CornStalkers

Okay, I just have to post again that my Reaper was spot on with my theme and what I wanted, how awesome is that?!!!!!!

Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you!!! Hahaha!


----------



## Pumpkin5

CornStalkers that is one awesome REAP! WOW! That clown head is so realistic. Your Reaper really knocked it out of the park!


----------



## GraveyardQueen

I'm so excited! I hit the motherlode! 
So everything came in this pretty bag (look out farmer's market this morning I'm ready to start the season!)








And then the treats just kep coming and coming! Here's the overview:








My very favorite was this fabulous ceramic box








My partner was most excited when I peek in the socks and found these adorable salt and pepper shakers:








And finally ever want to see kitties go nuts? Get one of these key chains! He glows and makes sound when you press the button! I have to devise a way to do it where I won't be clawed to death!








i wish I could include photos of everything, but I already feel like I might be overwhelming you all here, so I'll quit gushing, and just say Thank you so much!!!


----------



## killerhaunts

I just saw from the tracking site that my victim's package was delivered .... OOOHH! I can't wait! Hope you love it!


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechiller, nice reap. cool tshirt, lovely candleholder, and I love lenticulars
saki girl, kelloween gave you an amazing gift. wow, everything is superb. 
immortalia, that is an impressive box. oh my gosh, I got a kick out of your daughters expression. what a cutie. that picture made me smile. 
Bethany, that minion cracked me up.
wow hallow eve, all your gifts are amazing. just amazing. wonderful reap. and look at you, that is a good picture
gwen, not only did you get wonderful gifts, but I got a kick out of your boxes. 
terra, even better the stone glows in the dark. that is again one awesome job.
so I wasn't going to join reaper 2, but after having so much fun, I broke down and joined. i'll try and do a good job for my next victim. I decided not to send such a big gift, and keep the shipping costs down, but i'll still give a good gift.


----------



## hallorenescene

tbishop, even though your pictures are blurry, we get the picture. thanks for posting. and you got some wonderful gifts. wow, this year has rocked with ideas and gifts
jules, your gift is awesome too. i'm loving that vase. and I could of used those bat decals this year.  even your box looked great. wow, cute kitties
Teresa, how old is your stepson? that was a rough day. you guys all have my best wishes, and glad it's coming out so well. 
blue, nice gifts. oh, no picture of the candy? you ate it didn't you? lol. those vintage pictures are sweet.
nhh, you also got nice gifts. I love the witch and poe. I love everything
does anyone else have tired fingers from scrolling on the forum? are you now using other fingers than the norm?
cornstalkers, oh my gosh, you were reaped. clowns. I love clowns. that is an awesome gift. wicked, yes just wicked
graveyard, you wouldn't have overwhelmed us. and I don't know what I like best, the cat box or the shakers. now my daughter would vote for the socks


----------



## Saki.Girl

Pumpkin5 said:


> I agree, the Reaps are amazing!! So....very great....I am just amazed by the gifts and the planning and the time and care that went into most of the Reaps. Just fabulous! I hope my victim can be patient a few more days.... Just so you guys know...my victim in SR2 is going to get many small packages.....I have either sworn off big boxes or I'm going to opt for FedEX or UPS.....usps BLOWS.....no wonder they are going bankrupt. (boy....I sound bitter.....and I guess I am....my package was SUPPOSED to be delivered YESTERDAY)


i ship ups never had a issue


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps everyone!! 
Halloenescene, You know I loves my minions. Have 4 pics that actully scroll through as my background. (Such a nerd)
Think I'll generalize my list for SR2, Since I just keep adding stuff to my decorations every year and each room is something different.


----------



## hallorenescene

so it's been a few days, I was hoping my victim would be posting pics of my teasers/gifts, well, at least she did the first teaser. ah well, she's been asking who I be, so I guess I will go ahead and reveal myself. spooky mama was my victim. I had fun reaping her. spookymama, I do have the light fixture for the ghost. I was afraid it wouldn't make it in the mail attached, so I will box it and send it soon. you didn't give me a lot of wants, but I remembered in the blow mold column you made reference to wanting a ghost, so you got it. otherwise I had planned on sending you a pumpkin. since it was a ghost, I had hoped it would arrive on the thirteenth as in 13 ghosts, but it didn't. bummed, but it's okay. in the magazine I sent, there is a pumpkin one can make, and it holds little guys. I don't know what grade you teach, but I thought that would be something fun for your class. maybe something to let some students pick one out and hold for a day if they did something special or a good grade. anyway, hope you liked it


----------



## CreepySpiders

Oh BellaBetty! Thank you sooooo much. I really couldn't figure out who you were. Thx for the reveal. I went back and looked at the card. Maybe I missed something? I love my reaping.  last year was frustrating for me because I never knew who my reaper was.


----------



## Saki.Girl

CreepySpiders said:


> Oh BellaBetty! Thank you sooooo much. I really couldn't figure out who you were. Thx for the reveal. I went back and looked at the card. Maybe I missed something? I love my reaping.  last year was frustrating for me because I never knew who my reaper was.


last year i was your reaper at least in reaper 2 that is  i gave you the jewlery box and box full of goodiess you thanked me pm and on line


----------



## Saki.Girl

cant wait to see all the new pics of peoples reaps


----------



## Bethany

http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201309650495/?UTM_Campaign=EMM:ZEM:30AnnSale30P_9_21_13_Coupon

In case anyone is planning a trip to Spirit this weekend 30% off coupon


----------



## CreepySpiders

I still love your gift saki! It was the other round. I actually have the little voodoo doll in my work desk you know. 
Where it comes in most handy bwhahahahaha I got a cool gruesome hand and a lot of other goodies but never knew who sent it.


----------



## bethene

cornstalkrs,,, great reap,,, your reaper was one who never contacted me that they shipped ,,, but so happy you got it,, will let you know who if you wish it


----------



## GraveyardQueen

My package shows it's there! Anxious to see if you like it/if all of it survived shipping!


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> everyone had great reapings!!!! imagine how cool the cameo earrings would look as a portrait!!!


I thought the same thing...I painted a portrait of the male version of this cameo for my victim, she posted it somewhere in the beginning of this thread, lol. (it's in my albums if you wanted to see it.) I was thinking I would paint the female for myself at some point as well!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everyone is still getting awesome reaps!! Yays!


----------



## deeds0709

I got reaped today. Here is what I got! Thanks, SSHocuspocus and Kingcoop80.


----------



## im the goddess

Kelloween said:


> aww thank you, I wasnt even going to get in, I told Bethene that I would have to make anything I sent because of the job/money deal..and I was so worried about what I made..lol


Kelloween, I, and I'm sure many others on this forum, would gladly accept anything you make. I love seeing your paintings, and the one you made Saki is out of this world. Your other crafts aren't half bad eitherLOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am so excited can not wait to get reaped you know kelloween i may just be taking over your titale as last reaped LOL


----------



## Spookerstar

GraveyardQueen said:


> I'm so excited! I hit the motherlode!
> So everything came in this pretty bag (look out farmer's market this morning I'm ready to start the season!)
> View attachment 172538
> 
> 
> And then the treats just kep coming and coming! Here's the overview:
> View attachment 172539
> 
> 
> My very favorite was this fabulous ceramic box
> View attachment 172540
> 
> 
> My partner was most excited when I peek in the socks and found these adorable salt and pepper shakers:
> View attachment 172541
> 
> 
> And finally ever want to see kitties go nuts? Get one of these key chains! He glows and makes sound when you press the button! I have to devise a way to do it where I won't be clawed to death!
> View attachment 172542
> 
> 
> i wish I could include photos of everything, but I already feel like I might be overwhelming you all here, so I'll quit gushing, and just say Thank you so much!!!



Great Reap! I love that kitty box and the salt and pepper shakers. Everything is so cute!


----------



## im the goddess

bethene said:


> cornstalkrs,,, great reap,,, your reaper was one who never contacted me that they shipped ,,, but so happy you got it,, will let you know who if you wish it


Well, at least that is one more off your list Bethene.

Very cool reaps everyone. I think it has now gotten to the point that I can't keep up with them all.


----------



## Killamira

Hmmm I will challenge you on that Saki! lol The waiting is killing me! 


Saki.Girl said:


> i am so excited can not wait to get reaped you know kelloween i may just be taking over your titale as last reaped LOL


----------



## Kymmm

3 of us in the running for this title. 


Killamira said:


> Hmmm I will challenge you on that Saki! lol The waiting is killing me!


----------



## kallie

I haven't been reaped yet either I thought I was, but it turned out it was a teaser.


----------



## guttercat33

I havent been reaped yet either  mail has come and gone


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

I GOT REAPED!!!!!!! And it was exactly what I wanted!!! Thank you to my SR!!!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenscreamqueen-albums-2013-sr.html

I'll post some additional pics once I get the skels dressed!


----------



## Helena Handbasket

My gift was delivered to my victim yesterday...can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## The Walking Dead

I cant wait till I get reaped it fells like its been forever.


----------



## witchymom

I want to say this.........










WAIT! NO I DON'T! IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA

Teresa M was my reaper and she did such a fantabulous job! I LOVE LOVE LOVE EVERYTHING! 

I got glitter and lights and Halloween snoopy stuff and and and and WOW! YAYYYYYYYYYYYY

The peanuts Lucy is super fabulous and even got a 'COOL!" from my hubby! 
Love the glitter haunted houses, they are now up on my shelves with the pumpkin that lights up between them! 
The rope light is fantastic and will probably be used on my porch! It will be a nice contrast to the orange I use to line the driveway and my windows! 
I have 2 new little figurines to put on my figurine shelf! 
and...3 handmade quilted... potholders? I'm not exactly certain that's what they are (so please tell me if I"m way off base!) and one of them on the back has Halloween SNOOPY! WHOOOOOOOOOOOO
She also sent the kitties 2 little toys, but since the dog will enjoy them more, the dog gets them LOL
And she sent my kids necklaces too! 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! 

































front of potholders








back of potholders


----------



## witchymom

Teresa M said:


> OMG!!! This has been such a bad day! Literally from beginning to end. I was awoken early this morning with a text that my younger stepson was in the ER. By the time I go to the hospital he had been admitted. I did end up going into work for a few hours and got back to the hospital in time for him to come out of recovery from his surgery. I was planning on being there before he went in. They had originally set it for 3, then my husband texted me that it would be in 30 minutes! There was no way that I could make it in time. They had to remove his gall bladder. Turns out that he had been getting sick all night and then around 3 this morning, he lost feeling in his hands and feet! He had to call an ambulance because he couldn't even walk. When he got to the hospital his white blood cell count was double what it should be. Now, surgery went well, he should be fine. He is still in quite a bit of pain, but outcome looks good.
> 
> I just tracked my victims package, and it seemed to do some odd back and forth travelling, so I did a little checking on my end. The zipcode on the receipt is wrong! Now I don't know if I wrote it wrong on the package or if it was an error at the post office. Either way, it is a problem! I tried sending them a lengthy email, explaining the situation and when I submitted it, I got an error message that there was a problem and try resending it later! Arrrrggggghhhhhhh! Now I don't know what to do. I have to work over 12 hours tomorrow and won't be able to do anything about it until I get home.
> 
> Now I have been up for over twenty hard hours and I have a long hard day ahead of me tomorrow.  Any suggestions on the postal front would be greatly appreciated. To my victim, I am now doubly sorry for the extended time. I think you needed to get this today as badly as I needed for you to get it.


I got everything, thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!! I hope your day gets better and your son heals quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Nice Reap Witchymom....I love all the Peanuts stuff and the two monsters at the end are soooo cute!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

How did I get so far behind this thread so fast? Fantastic reaps everyone!


----------



## Skeletor

Well today was the day of my reaping, and it should have been days ago but my post office forgot to put a notification in my PO box, so it just stood in that post office for days screaming to be opened. I was happy to oblige and open it today. My reaper did a great job, and I am very thankful! I wish I could say that I would be using all of these items, but that is simply not true. My wife stole all four packs of creepy cloth and has decided that they are hers to use inside the house. My daughter, being the animal lover she is, took the pet rat for herself. My splitting image of a son, decide he is going to be like daddy, and take my bag of bones. That leaves me with some awesome speakers that I will be using in our haunted barn, a lantern I plan on weathering and allowing our guest to use to explore the cemetery/barn, and some moss that will be used on the tombstone! I want to give a special thanks to Grimreaper 1962 for an awesome reaping!


----------



## Windborn

Got my box!! Will have to get some pics up later - there were some neat bottles, a couple of spiders (including a neat dropping one that I am already plotting with), and several other goodies!
Thank you!


----------



## witchymom

Oh! I forgot one thing! There was also a vase with black roses w/ eyeballs glued in them! It must have gotten set on the coffee table and didn't make it in with the other stuff for picture time, but I love it as well!


----------



## weaz

I was reaped! Well, earlier this week but due to one reason or another I couldn't post until now. I have no clue who my secret reaper is but you did a great job!! Sweet porcelin skull, black skull candles, skull and zombie signs, 2 strands of lights, eyeballs, sweet smelling pumpkin spice soap, caution tape,and some teeth in a box that jumped out when my daughter opened them. Scared the crap out of her, lol. And a sucker, that i felt obligated to give to my daughter after the scare!

Thx secret reaper, whomever you may be!


----------



## deeds0709

In case you can't tell what these items are Party plates, napkins, cups, a potion bottle, a box that had a raven glued to the top but it was broken when I got it, 3 things I not sure what they are for, the card said candle stands. They are Pringle's cans with paper taped on them and the tape came loose. anyways, Thanks


----------



## LairMistress

I got reaped today! When I came home from getting groceries, the box was on my porch. 

Inside, I found a warning..."Do not open inside!" So I took it outside and found...that it was 100% stuffed full to the brim with authentic home-grown Southern Spanish moss.  Complete with real spiders! (which is why she warned me to not open it inside, haha) I will have to deck out my porch with it. Thank you!


----------



## Paint It Black

deeds0709 said:


> In case you can't tell what these items are Party plates, napkins, cups, a potion bottle, a box that had a raven glued to the top but it was broken when I got it, 3 things I not sure what they are for, the card said candle stands. They are Pringle's cans with paper taped on them and the tape came loose. anyways, Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 172669


I really love the skull pattern on the party supplies. In fact, I bought some of the exact same plates for my upcoming Haunted Dinner Party. And I can see the vision for the candle holders covered with the Haunted Mansion-type paper. Very clever way to display candles at different heights. I am sure you can tape the paper back on, right? Anyway, it looks like your reaper worked hard to make, and get you some nice items for your Halloween celebration.


----------



## LairMistress

Remind me to fire the mailman! 

I wondered why the Spanish moss box said "Thing 2" on it, but thought maybe it had been used for something else at some point, haha. Our mail is typically delivered before noon, so when I came home to see that box on the porch at 2:00, I thought that he was done.

Nope, he just stopped by a few minutes ago with a larger box, labeled "Thing 1"! 

Inside this box was:

A large skull, a small skull, two lengths of skeleton garland, a skeleton statuette holding a Jack o' lantern, a cool glass Jack o' Lantern and crossbone glass bead bracelet, a skull bandanna that is way cooler than my boyfriend's (no, he's not stealing it!), a rubber skeleton that I know my 2 yr old will steal, a bunch of black roses with purple tint, an articulated mini white skellie, an articulated mini black skellie, a flickering candle that is set up to "float" on monofilament, and a very nice card!

Thank you Ishwitch! I hope I didn't give you a heart attack by posting a little prematurely...thinking maybe the larger box was lost! Apparently my mail man is a tease, haha. I love it all!

Crud, forgot to upload the pic!









...aaaand another cool note, to let me know that I was thoroughly stalked, hehe, but that's a good thing! I love that the bouquet is for "Becky" (my Bucky).


----------



## Witchful Thinking

What a wonderful reaping - good work Ishwitch! I love all the gifts but getting a whole box of real moss is so fun!!



LairMistress said:


> Remind me to fire the mailman!
> 
> I wondered why the Spanish moss box said "Thing 2" on it, but thought maybe it had been used for something else at some point, haha. Our mail is typically delivered before noon, so when I came home to see that box on the porch at 2:00, I thought that he was done.
> 
> Nope, he just stopped by a few minutes ago with a larger box, labeled "Thing 1"!
> 
> Inside this box was:
> 
> A large skull, a small skull, two lengths of skeleton garland, a skull statuette holding a Jack o' lantern, a cool glass Jack o' Lantern and crossbone glass bead bracelet, a skull bandanna that is way cooler than my boyfriend's (no, he's not stealing it!), a rubber skeleton that I know my 2 yr old will steal, a bunch of black roses with purple tint, an articulated mini white skellie, an articulated mini black skellie, a flickering candle that is set up to "float" on monofilament, and a very nice card!
> 
> Thank you Ishwitch! I hope I didn't give you a heart attack by posting a little prematurely...thinking maybe the larger box was lost! Apparently my mail man is a tease, haha. I love it all!
> 
> Crud, forgot to upload the pic!
> 
> View attachment 172690


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Some very generous people out there. The gifts show the good nature of our community. Still waiting here for mine too. Hopefully this week the rest of us will join in the fray.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I am pretty sick today and spent most of the morning on the couch dozing and feeling miserable. I wandered upstairs for more sprite and peeked out my bay window at the day when out of the corner of my eye I see a package on my porch!!! Darn mailman didn't even ring the doorbell!! I started running around the living room shouting in my hoarse voice "I was reaped!!" My fiance and his son came racing upstairs to see what the heck was going on since I was barely able to drag myself off the couch moments before and here I was racing around the room. I brought in the package and opened it to find such thoughtful and generous gifts from my reaper BlackbutterflyRN. She had already sent me wonderful potion bottles as a teaser which I have included in the photos. I got:







Perfect additions for my spooky town collection. What a good stalker she is to know I started one a couple years ago. Not only would I have selected these myself if I had seen them - I havent seen them in the stores which makes them all the more special. I know the detail didn't come out in the photo. The first is a sign reading Beware the Witching Hour is Near! with a black cat looking up at it. The other is a spell book stand and spell books/skulls and potions.







More proof of her stalking skills are these beautiful spooky pictures for my wall of spooky photos project I started. They are even the same kind of frames I used for the rest of the photos which make them seem like an original part of the collection however they will make me smile with gratitude each year I see them.







Here is everything together including the great potion bottles. The orange box are a string of flicker flame lights which I have been so curious about and wanting to try - I love them.

Thank you from the bottom of my witchy heart BlackbutterflyRN. You are an excellent reaper!! I am so overcome with the spirit of the season I think I have to go start hauling out my bigger boxes of goodies and get decorating sick or not....well maybe after a nap.
Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh my word all of these REAPS are amazing.... but can someone please tell me when I will find out who my Reaper was I am dying over here!!!! Oh shoot I need to post a pic ok hold on pic coming.....*


----------



## kallie

Aw, heck naw! I would have screamed and doused that box with lighter fluid and flames LOL I don't like bugs!




LairMistress said:


> I got reaped today! When I came home from getting groceries, the box was on my porch.
> 
> Inside, I found a warning..."Do not open inside!" So I took it outside and found...that it was 100% stuffed full to the brim with authentic home-grown Southern Spanish moss.  Complete with real spiders! (which is why she warned me to not open it inside, haha) I will have to deck out my porch with it. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 172670


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Here are better photos of my new spooky town items from BlackbutterflyRN:














Thank you again.


----------



## MissMandy

I continue to be utterly amazed at the creativity of our members! The spell books and potion bottles, the gorgeous framed art, the skellies....OH MY! Amazing reaps this year


----------



## LairMistress

I actually like spiders, except live black widows, brown recluses, and tarantulas in any form other than fake, haha. They're the only ones that truly give me the heebie jeebies, but the first two are too dangerous for my little one, so they have to go, too.

I really only saw one, and it was almost the same color as the moss. I'd never seen one like it before, so it was interesting--almost crab shaped, kinda pretty! 

She suggested letting the moss dry out in the sun, which would also allow any of the critters to vacate on their own. Hopefully none of the local critters decide to take up residence in the meantime!



kallie said:


> Aw, heck naw! I would have screamed and doused that box with lighter fluid and flames LOL I don't like bugs!


----------



## Killamira

My Reapee's package is in Chicago... still three days away from you! But it is coming.... did I say it's going to a cold climate? I mean a warm climate. Mawahahahaha!


----------



## trentsketch

I've been reaped. Spookybella977 went above and beyond the call of duty here. So any of this stuff makes sense, I have to point out that I'm doing a night club/concert-themed outdoor haunt and requested accessories for characters and accent props for backstage and onstage. The color scheme is red, black, white, and metallic. Almost spooky steampunk in style.

First, can we talk about how Spookybella977 actually wrapped everything? It was like Christmas came early. It's so pretty and well done I'm going to incorporate as much as I can into the haunt itself.










The card was very cute.










This owl and gear ring box filled with costume jewelry is really cool.










Some accessories for the characters: a boa, a mask, and a bat handbag.










More accessories: a hat and a mask.










The hat's already found a home on one of my band members.










Here's a spider and a rat dressed up for the party. Love them.










And finally, a paper lantern set for use either onstage and at the bar/dj booth or backstage.










Thank you again, Spookybella977.


----------



## Windborn

I just found the note that was suppose to go in my victim's box - one of the kitties apparently stole it to play with (at least I hope it is kitty tooth marks I am seeing!)
The box should be delivered on Tuesday - whoever gets the zombie box it was me!


----------



## WitchyKitty

trentsketch, great reap...love the owl box!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky mama, look on page 229, and you will find who your reaper was
deeds, you got some nice party supplies there. what are the tubes for?
halloweenscream. very nice gifts. and oh boy was the packaging awesome 
witcymom, what cute gifts you got. yay, you were well reaped
skeletor, were you reaped? it almost seems you got the what was left. well, at least they were cool speakers. ah, and look how happy it made those cuties.
weaz, your little one earned that sucker. she made you laugh when she got scared, now didn't you laugh? nice gifts. that sign is pretty cool


----------



## hallorenescene

lair, you will have plenty of Spanish moss. good you got reaped. lots of goodies there
witchful thinking. nice reap. that is pretty cool the frames matched. nice job on your reapers part
lasirmistress, you mean it had living spiders? that gives me the shivers
trent, nice reap. that top hat is tops


----------



## Teresa M

witchymom said:


> and...3 handmade quilted... potholders? I'm not exactly certain that's what they are (so please tell me if I"m way off base!) and one of them on the back has Halloween SNOOPY! WHOOOOOOOOOOOO
> She also sent the kitties 2 little toys, but since the dog will enjoy them more, the dog gets them LOL
> And she sent my kids necklaces too!
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


I am so glad that you liked everything! I just called them mini-quilts; but, as I told my husband when he asked if they were potholders (LOL), they can be used as such if you like.  There will be more kitty (or doggie) toys coming. I have several more partly done and even more cut out to be sewn together and stuffed, however I had some major issues with my sewing machine, so I am currently hand sewing them. I will be sure to put the right zipcode on this package!


----------



## Teresa M

Thank you so much to those of you that asked about my stepson. He is 26, so he is grown, but he is still our kid.  He is doing so much better today. They did release him this afternoon. The DR said that he will need to watch what he eats for a little while, but then he should be even better than he was. He is my stepson, but my husband and I have been together for 18 years, so his boys are my boys. I am just very careful to make it clear that they are my stepsons so that I don't upset their mother.


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you to CroglinVampire for the very cool gifts! Nice artwork too!


----------



## kallie

Heck yeah! Spookybella was my reaper last year and she stalked my blog, photos and everything else she could and made me the best stuff ever!! She made me a dia de los muertos bearded lady mask (i know that sounds strange, but she got it!!) and it's been hanging in my kitchen for a year now. It will from now on be part of my kitchen decor.

Great reap and great reaper! Love her!



trentsketch said:


> I've been reaped. Spookybella977 went above and beyond the call of duty here. So any of this stuff makes sense, I have to point out that I'm doing a night club/concert-themed outdoor haunt and requested accessories for characters and accent props for backstage and onstage. The color scheme is red, black, white, and metallic. Almost spooky steampunk in style.
> 
> First, can we talk about how Spookybella977 actually wrapped everything? It was like Christmas came early. It's so pretty and well done I'm going to incorporate as much as I can into the haunt itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card was very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This owl and gear ring box filled with costume jewelry is really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some accessories for the characters: a boa, a mask, and a bat handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More accessories: a hat and a mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hat's already found a home on one of my band members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a spider and a rat dressed up for the party. Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a paper lantern set for use either onstage and at the bar/dj booth or backstage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again, Spookybella977.


----------



## Halloween Scream

deeds0709 said:


> In case you can't tell what these items are Party plates, napkins, cups, a potion bottle, a box that had a raven glued to the top but it was broken when I got it, 3 things I not sure what they are for, the card said candle stands. They are Pringle's cans with paper taped on them and the tape came loose. anyways, Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 172669


What a creative way to make pillar candle holders for a scene! I'll keep this idea in mind for the future. It should only take a second to fix the tape on the one can. I also like the pattern on the party goods - I've never seen it before. Nice job reaper!


----------



## clowns_eat_people

Yeah!!! I was reaped! Coming home from a family gathering I checked the front and saw my package. I love everything!! Thank you to my SR. I took some pictures but my phone died mid way through. I'll post when it charges. THANKS AGAIN!!!! (I know my reapers real name but not their user name)


----------



## B Scary

All these posts....all these pictures....they are all amazing! Halloween Forum Secret Reapers are FABULOUS! But seeing all this makes me more anxious awaiting my reaper  .....


----------



## hallorenescene

bobzilla, great, you were reaped. those are cool masks


----------



## bethene

Yes great reap, and a relief, another I have not heard from sending but not letting me know they shipped . 
Anyone who is reaped please contact me and let me know, I have a couple now who have shipped and not told me, so are on my MIA list, and did not need to be. Thank you !


----------



## Halloeve55

Oops,just realized I was supposed to PM bethene when I received my package..is it too late? Hehe..just a first time victim boo boo that's all..


----------



## hallorenescene

bethene, so how many are left to ship now? this year has been better I think. right?


----------



## IshWitch

Pumpkin5 said:


> Well, I just got some bad news....USPS has no idea where the box I mailed our three day Priority Mail on Monday is. I was not a happy camper this morning.....and to top it off....the customer service rep I could barely understand. I have no idea where she was from but she spoke like she was talking through a mouthful of marbles....dang it.... I am PO'd in the worst way.....


Can you go to the post office you mailed it from with the receipts and raise cain?


----------



## IshWitch

Jules17 said:


> Got reaped today!! Had a really crazy/stressful afternoon at work and got home late. Got over to the mailbox about 15 min ago to find The Box, which was decorated with skeletons. The inside contained a note from my reaper regarding my impending funeral arrangements (party) and that another item would be forthcoming ... Inside were wonderful items wrapped in grey and black creepy cloth...4 bunches of black roses, a realistic skull with spring-hinge jaw and skull top that comes off, bat wall decals, spider web table runner, and a great black vase!! Thank you so much CDW...I love all of it and can't wait to start decorating!!


Awesome! That's a real Bucky skull!


----------



## IshWitch

LairMistress said:


> I got reaped today! When I came home from getting groceries, the box was on my porch.
> 
> Inside, I found a warning..."Do not open inside!" So I took it outside and found...that it was 100% stuffed full to the brim with authentic home-grown Southern Spanish moss.  Complete with real spiders! (which is why she warned me to not open it inside, haha) I will have to deck out my porch with it. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 172670


I'm so glad you like it! When I saw that you only got the one box I went to the mail just now to check the tracking and it had the boxes delivery times over an hour apart! I was like...WTHeck!?!?
LOL
Glad you like the moss! And so glad you heeded the warning! I usually spray into the bag with Raid or whatever before I tie it up so any extra hitchhikers are dead before it arrives. But we were out! Had to put that on the ol' shoppin' list!  

Anything that made the trip up there will die of the winter if it managed to get away. 
You can't get big long strands of moss in the bags found in the craft stores, that's why I like to send it as my "something from home" gift when I can. It had rained all week and I almost thought I wouldn't be able too because couldn't get any dry, but we had a nice hot day so I snagged some after work just in time, it started to rain again about 20 minutes later.
Val


----------



## grimreaper1962

Skeletor said:


> Well today was the day of my reaping, and it should have been days ago but my post office forgot to put a notification in my PO box, so it just stood in that post office for days screaming to be opened. I was happy to oblige and open it today. My reaper did a great job, and I am very thankful! I wish I could say that I would be using all of these items, but that is simply not true. My wife stole all four packs of creepy cloth and has decided that they are hers to use inside the house. My daughter, being the animal lover she is, took the pet rat for herself. My splitting image of a son, decide he is going to be like daddy, and take my bag of bones. That leaves me with some awesome speakers that I will be using in our haunted barn, a lantern I plan on weathering and allowing our guest to use to explore the cemetery/barn, and some moss that will be used on the tombstone! I want to give a special thanks to Grimreaper 1962 for an awesome reaping!
> 
> View attachment 172638
> View attachment 172654
> 
> View attachment 172652
> View attachment 172653


Skeletor you are very welcome! Glad you can use the items I found for you. Next year I plan on trying my hand at some hand made items. 
Enjoy them my friend!


----------



## grimreaper1962

Okay it's my turn!! I was reaped on Friday but not able to get pics until now. I was reaped by The Jackal and in the following pictures are the the box that arrived and the contents which include a cool skeleton, a bunch of bones, a skull, some bugs, creepy cloth, a jello or ice cube mold, a skeleton bobble head and a framed piece of art that will hang on one of my walls year round. There was a letter that was sealed to accompany the haul! The bones, skull, bugs and creepy cloth will make their way into my haunt at the campground next year! Thanks again to The Jackal for the incredible reaping.


----------



## IshWitch

LairMistress said:


> Remind me to fire the mailman!
> 
> I wondered why the Spanish moss box said "Thing 2" on it, but thought maybe it had been used for something else at some point, haha. Our mail is typically delivered before noon, so when I came home to see that box on the porch at 2:00, I thought that he was done.
> 
> Nope, he just stopped by a few minutes ago with a larger box, labeled "Thing 1"!
> 
> Inside this box was:
> 
> A large skull, a small skull, two lengths of skeleton garland, a skeleton statuette holding a Jack o' lantern, a cool glass Jack o' Lantern and crossbone glass bead bracelet, a skull bandanna that is way cooler than my boyfriend's (no, he's not stealing it!), a rubber skeleton that I know my 2 yr old will steal, a bunch of black roses with purple tint, an articulated mini white skellie, an articulated mini black skellie, a flickering candle that is set up to "float" on monofilament, and a very nice card!
> 
> Thank you Ishwitch! I hope I didn't give you a heart attack by posting a little prematurely...thinking maybe the larger box was lost! Apparently my mail man is a tease, haha. I love it all!
> 
> Crud, forgot to upload the pic!
> 
> View attachment 172690
> 
> 
> ...aaaand another cool note, to let me know that I was thoroughly stalked, hehe, but that's a good thing! I love that the bouquet is for "Becky" (my Bucky).


I had to laugh! Because it was all I could do to get the rubber skelly away from our 16 mos old grandson! LOL
Since we go to Universal all the time I couldn't help using the "Thing 1" and "Thing 2" to let you know and am glad I did. Who would've thought that it would come into play. HeeHee!
Well I'm a skeleton addict so when I got you and saw that your list mentioned how much you like to collect skeletons I hunted all over and bought every one I saw, dug through my after sales stash, and just had the best time all around gathering them! I love that you love the bandana! Cool!
I'm so so glad you like everything, I was worried because it was all small stuff and so many people are getting such large items. PHEW!
Enjoy the bracelet! I got it last year and never wore it because it was a little tight and thought about giving it to our daughter many times, but she'd only wear it on Halloween if...so I decided to pass it on to another Halloweener knowing we would wear something like that any time.


----------



## bethene

Creeepy Cathy sent me a box one year, loved it, added atmosphere to the witches Hut!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

This is just amazing! I totally LOVE this piece, it is fabulous!


----------



## IshWitch

LairMistress said:


> I actually like spiders, except live black widows, brown recluses, and tarantulas in any form other than fake, haha. They're the only ones that truly give me the heebie jeebies, but the first two are too dangerous for my little one, so they have to go, too.
> 
> I really only saw one, and it was almost the same color as the moss. I'd never seen one like it before, so it was interesting--almost crab shaped, kinda pretty!
> 
> She suggested letting the moss dry out in the sun, which would also allow any of the critters to vacate on their own. Hopefully none of the local critters decide to take up residence in the meantime!


Oh, we do have "crab spiders", look through these picks and see them
http://www.pbase.com/dydmd/spiders_of_florida&page=all


----------



## Saki.Girl

great reaps everyone such amazing stuff being sent love it .


----------



## im the goddess

More great reaps everyone.

Trentsketch- love the hat, and those mask are unlike any I have seen so far.

Bobzilla- That drawing should be framed. It's a keeper

Grimreaper1962- can you imagine the reaction if you bax went through x-ray?

Ishwitch- love the moss idea. We have nothing like that out here.


----------



## kallie

Ish, oh why oh why did I feel so tempted to open that link?! I feel all itchy now and want to take my clothes off and run away. Haha, yes, I'm dramatic about bugs. I'm even scared of butterflies! If critters have more than 4 legs I just can't.




IshWitch said:


> Oh, we do have "crab spiders", look through these picks and see them
> http://www.pbase.com/dydmd/spiders_of_florida&page=all


----------



## Bethany

The spider she is talking about, I believe is the Spiny Orbweaver Spider. First time I ever saw them was when I moved here. 
I'm not a spider fan at all, but I think these are so unique! They just better not come inside, then they're dead. 

Great reaps everyone!! 
never thought of sending spanish moss as my "local" item. MissMandy got a rubber gator. Well he can find a place next to her witch bottles


----------



## kallie

I always mean to send a local item too and I always forget! I live in Lexington, KY so there are so many things I could send. Come on! I live in the horse and bourbon capital of the world! I'm participating in SR II, so maybe I'll remember this time around.



Bethany said:


> The spider she is talking about, I believe is the Spiny Orbweaver Spider. First time I ever saw them was when I moved here.
> I'm not a spider fan at all, but I think these are so unique! They just better not come inside, then they're dead.
> 
> Great reaps everyone!!
> never thought of sending spanish moss as my "local" item. MissMandy got a rubber gator. Well he can find a place next to her witch bottles


----------



## DebBDeb

So I came home Friday to a LOVELY box addressed to ME!!! 

These WONDERFUL lights - absolutely needed and truly loved!














These awesome suction cup eyeballs which light up!








Then this cool-a$$ spider (LOVE spiders)








This sweet little coffin box which, when opened, yells, 'muah ah ah ah ah ahhhhhhhhh' - love it.














This perfectly perfect sign which I hung up IMMEDIATELY!








This fantastic little Halloween Treat box and BOY OH BOY were the treats inside out'shining' everything!







Adorned with these darling charms








Inside were the following items:
Postcards and an awesome bookmark!




















Are you catching the drift here?
Well it doesn't stop there. My wonderful Reaper, Lady Arsnic, drove out to The Stanley and took all of these photographs for me!








These pics of the staircase are being used with my projector onto my garage door with some black scrim. THAT is going to be NUTS!








I even got my own room key!








And this little delightful speck ... turns out it holds an entire shot! But, sadly, not for long.  It's like it's possessed or something. I don't know ... I put some Jager in it and BAM it was gone. So I tried it again and again and again until I was one-eying it and all the Jager was gone. Where it went I have no idea (hiccup).








Thank you so much, LADY ARSNIC! You TRULY made my entire week! You were so thoughtful in choosing each and every item for me. My cup runneth over. 

Then an odd thing happened to me on Saturday ... I was walking thu my living room and this little fellow was staring back at me. Now, I'm pretty sure Lady Arsnic didn't send him and I've NEVER seen him in my neighborhood before, but since it was Stephen King's birthday, perhaps Chruch heard about my Reaping and just wanted to put the cherry on top!


----------



## Bethany

Awesome stuff!! These reaps are terrific.


----------



## LairMistress

I really did love it all! I feel bad for the person who got me, because it seems like everyone else put way more into it than I was able to. Unfortunately I am sort of home-bound for another week till my middle son gets his full leg casts off.

Our two year old definitely loves that skeleton. He likes to pick it up, pretend it scares him "Boo! Aaagghh!" and then throw it down...and then do it all over again. Ah, to be so easily amused!  

Funny thing about the bracelet--I almost bought one similar to it and talked myself out of it twice. Then when I looked for it the third time, it was gone and I was sad. Now I have one! 

Thanks again, and my boyfriend had lots of fun unwrapping stuff. You'd have thought that it was HIS box, and he supposedly doesn't even like Halloween very much!  I don't believe that anymore!



IshWitch said:


> I had to laugh! Because it was all I could do to get the rubber skelly away from our 16 mos old grandson! LOL
> Since we go to Universal all the time I couldn't help using the "Thing 1" and "Thing 2" to let you know and am glad I did. Who would've thought that it would come into play. HeeHee!
> Well I'm a skeleton addict so when I got you and saw that your list mentioned how much you like to collect skeletons I hunted all over and bought every one I saw, dug through my after sales stash, and just had the best time all around gathering them! I love that you love the bandana! Cool!
> I'm so so glad you like everything, I was worried because it was all small stuff and so many people are getting such large items. PHEW!
> Enjoy the bracelet! I got it last year and never wore it because it was a little tight and thought about giving it to our daughter many times, but she'd only wear it on Halloween if...so I decided to pass it on to another Halloweener knowing we would wear something like that any time.


----------



## LairMistress

*smacks self on forehead*

You know, it didn't even occur to me till I read this, that I saw some beautiful new webs out back today! I wonder if little spidey decided my home was its new home, too. I really love spiderwebs, they're gorgeous! I've been wanting to get some big old frames out there, in hopes that they'd build me some art! 

I got the idea from a homeschooling supply store; they sold "frames" that were unfinished light wood in octagonal shapes. The idea was to teach about how spiders build webs, their life cycle, etc.

I thought that large picture frames would just look so much better. My boyfriend isn't sold on the idea of me hanging picture frames everywhere outside to encourage spiderweb art though, haha.

I Googled the spider that you mentioned, but that's not it. I like that one too though, it's somewhat similar to the Micrathena, which is my favorite spider. I've even been known to use the name Micrathena in online forums and games.  This spider was all light colored, and didn't have spines. It was pretty thin, but its legs came out at the sides simliar to a crab's shape. I didn't see it out there in any of the webs today. I will have to look more closely tomorrow. 




Bethany said:


> The spider she is talking about, I believe is the Spiny Orbweaver Spider. First time I ever saw them was when I moved here.
> I'm not a spider fan at all, but I think these are so unique! They just better not come inside, then they're dead.
> 
> Great reaps everyone!!
> never thought of sending spanish moss as my "local" item. MissMandy got a rubber gator. Well he can find a place next to her witch bottles


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great reap 
here is to a great week for those of us still waiting to get reaped whoot


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

OMG I was reaped yesterday!!!! I had family in from New York this weekend and had a quick second to post this. I will be posting pictures and video tomorrow I will need to edit it lol all I can say is WOW!!!!!! I am so impressed with everything that my reaper has made for me, I feel so freakin spoiled!!! My reaper has stalked me so well, I am left speechless!!  

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU BoosWife02!!!! You're amazing  I can't tell you how much I LOVE and appreciate everything that you've done and made for me!!!!

Sorry to keep you guys hanging but I promise to have everything up ASAP!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethany said:


> The spider she is talking about, I believe is the Spiny Orbweaver Spider. First time I ever saw them was when I moved here.
> I'm not a spider fan at all, but I think these are so unique! They just better not come inside, then they're dead.
> 
> Great reaps everyone!!
> never thought of sending spanish moss as my "local" item. MissMandy got a rubber gator. Well he can find a place next to her witch bottles


Orb weavers are cool. Spin awesome webs. They are great to have around to munch bugs like misquitos.


----------



## kmeyer1313

Thank you so much Graveyard Queen!....Halloween is made!

You completely freaked out the hubby with the warning note - which I'm still chuckling about....hey, trick's on him! lol but it was great....

I love my beautiful homemade stuff! the candleholder I'm totally leaving out all year - it's going to have a special spot in my second bedroom/library. the vase - oh, the vase - I'm so in love with it.....and the flower was the perfect touch! and the spellbook is just - so - cool! Thank you for making my first reaper/victim participation an awesome one!


















update - reaper was identified!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Ok so here it is my fabulous REAP! A wonderful Ghost blow mold!!! some great cloth spooky and table. Some Cocktail adornments for my fabulous concoctions, a spooky tape and a wonderful Halloween Magazine. Of course my lil hat and wand are in my class but you all saw that pic way back. Thank you so much to my wonderful reaper...........HALLORENESCENCE!!!!! Which btw I knew due to some of the stickers you chose to add to my teasers. I recognized them from past avatars  thank you Hallo I truly enjoyed everything you sent me and the teasers were a special treat!! Thank you Thank you Thank you!!*


----------



## DebBDeb

These are fantastic!!!




kmeyer1313 said:


> Thank you so much Tabitha! (don't know your online name, sorry, but hopefully you'll recognize your victim from the item pics)....Halloween is made!
> 
> You completely freaked out the hubby with the warning note - which I'm still chuckling about....hey, trick's on him! lol but it was great....
> 
> I love my beautiful homemade stuff! the candleholder I'm totally leaving out all year - it's going to have a special spot in my second bedroom/library. the vase - oh, the vase - I'm so in love with it.....and the flower was the perfect touch! and the spellbook is just - so - cool! Thank you for making my first reaper/victim participation an awesome one!
> 
> View attachment 172963
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172965


----------



## nhh

All I can say is more awesome gifts!!! I know of a few victims waiting for their reaping. My victim is one. At least UPS says Wed now instead of Thu. Hopefully it all makes it there. I hate the suspense of waiting for them to get it as well.


----------



## hallorenescene

debbdeb, nice reap. ever since I saw the ghost hunters at the stanly, I've been intrigued about that place. all those pictures rock
kmeyer, great reap. you got some real cute gifts. I would leave that candle holder out all year too.
spookymama, glad you liked your reap, 
a homemade wand, a witches hat, a purple tea candle, all wrapped in some purple tulle
creepy cloth, a Halloween craft magazine, and a spooky tape
a black lace tablecloth, and some cocktail/hot chocolate stirrers 
and a ghost blow mold. I have the light fixture to him. I will be sending it. I was afraid it wouldn't make it in the mail without getting broken.

I was going to send you a pumpkin blow mold, but then you made comment to you didn't have any ghosts, so a ghost it was. glad you liked him. and I had such fun with the teaser gifts. say, your little story about finding him tickled me. I guess my little ghost said boo


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*(shhhhh- my victim will be reaped this week...!)*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

hallorenescene said:


> debbdeb, nice reap. ever since I saw the ghost hunters at the stanly, I've been intrigued about that place. all those pictures rock
> kmeyer, great reap. you got some real cute gifts. I would leave that candle holder out all year too.
> spookymama, glad you liked your reap,
> a homemade wand, a witches hat, a purple tea candle, all wrapped in some purple tulle
> creepy cloth, a Halloween craft magazine, and a spooky tape
> a black lace tablecloth, and some cocktail/hot chocolate stirrers
> and a ghost blow mold. I have the light fixture to him. I will be sending it. I was afraid it wouldn't make it in the mail without getting broken.
> 
> I was going to send you a pumpkin blow mold, but then you made comment to you didn't have any ghosts, so a ghost it was. glad you liked him. and I had such fun with the teaser gifts. say, your little story about finding him tickled me. I guess my little ghost said boo


*YES I loved it all. The lil hat and wand are in my classroom like I said before I threaten the kids to turn them into frogs should they not do as I say  Candle is sitting in a halloween spider I put out every year Loved it all and thank you.
*


----------



## GraveyardQueen

I am so so glad you like everything and that nothing broke. Also too funny that I scared your husband, Kisah


----------



## AsH-1031

Some more awesome reaper gifts! Love the pics of everything.


----------



## Araniella

Soo...I'm at work. And I've done nothing for the past hour except look at these amazing reap pics from Friday and the weekend. Great googlie mooglie they are awesome! Everything from the boxes, letters, packing and the amazing gifts. I have soo many comments and things I want to say about each, but I really need to get some work done. Crazy good stuff here---and inspiring as well! Wow.


----------



## Hollows Eva

nhh said:


> All I can say is more awesome gifts!!! I know of a few victims waiting for their reaping. My victim is one. At least UPS says Wed now instead of Thu. Hopefully it all makes it there. I hate the suspense of waiting for them to get it as well.


well whoever is lucky enough to have you as their reaper, the wait will be worth it! And I should know


----------



## Paint It Black

Spookilicous, I love the blowmold you got from Hallorenescene. So cool it has a ghost, pumpkin, and a cat all together - it just says, "Halloween!"


----------



## Woodsy

OK I am a newbie and not sure I can read a 238 page thread !! I have seen some log threads in my day but WOW !! So can i get a clift notes version of this "game " ? Sounds like a twisted version of secret Santa and I do love that !


----------



## DebBDeb

So I just tracked my Vic's package via UPS online ... Mind you, it was shipped on the 17th ... and as of the 20th. it's still in my damn state! WTF!!!!!!!!!
I could have DRIVEN it there by now. 

I honestly think I'm going to email my Vic and let them know. If anyone out there who hasn't received a package yet could advise me on revealing myself now or not, that would be awesome. Sucks, too, because the way I revealed myself in my gifts is pretty effin awesome!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

hoping this is the week I get reaped whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty

Woodsy said:


> OK I am a newbie and not sure I can read a 238 page thread !! I have seen some log threads in my day but WOW !! So can i get a clift notes version of this "game " ? Sounds like a twisted version of secret Santa and I do love that !


It IS a twisted Halloween version of Secret Santa. lol. Here is the thread that has the rules and info on the first page!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127604-official-2013-secret-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html


----------



## LairMistress

That's exactly it! Unfortunately, I believe that sign ups for round 2 of it just closed yesterday. I *could* be wrong about that. I don't know if there are two every year because last year was my first time doing it. I have seen mention of "mini reaper" here and there, and I missed out on that too, not sure if there will be more of these at some other time.



Woodsy said:


> OK I am a newbie and not sure I can read a 238 page thread !! I have seen some log threads in my day but WOW !! So can i get a clift notes version of this "game " ? Sounds like a twisted version of secret Santa and I do love that !


----------



## MissMandy

Spookilicious mama said:


> View attachment 172969
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok so here it is my fabulous REAP! A wonderful Ghost blow mold!!! some great cloth spooky and table. Some Cocktail adornments for my fabulous concoctions, a spooky tape and a wonderful Halloween Magazine. Of course my lil hat and wand are in my class but you all saw that pic way back. Thank you so much to my wonderful reaper...........HALLORENESCENCE!!!!! Which btw I knew due to some of the stickers you chose to add to my teasers. I recognized them from past avatars  thank you Hallo I truly enjoyed everything you sent me and the teasers were a special treat!! Thank you Thank you Thank you!!*


You got a frikken blow mold! Lucky, lucky, lucky!


----------



## Paint It Black

DebBDeb said:


> So I just tracked my Vic's package via UPS online ... Mind you, it was shipped on the 17th ... and as of the 20th. it's still in my damn state! WTF!!!!!!!!!
> I could have DRIVEN it there by now.
> 
> I honestly think I'm going to email my Vic and let them know. If anyone out there who hasn't received a package yet could advise me on revealing myself now or not, that would be awesome. Sucks, too, because the way I revealed myself in my gifts is pretty effin awesome!!!


There are several still waiting, so it is not panic time yet. Saki's suggestion was a good one.


----------



## purpleferrets3

SOMEONE'S gonna get reaped today!  It's riding around on the UPS truck right now on its way to you!


----------



## kallie

Who all is still waiting? Just curious. I'm still waiting.


----------



## greaseballs80

Patiently still waiting, maybe today is the day!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

kallie said:


> Who all is still waiting? Just curious. I'm still waiting.


still waiting here too


----------



## Spookerstar

Witchful Thinking said:


> I am pretty sick today and spent most of the morning on the couch dozing and feeling miserable. I wandered upstairs for more sprite and peeked out my bay window at the day when out of the corner of my eye I see a package on my porch!!! Darn mailman didn't even ring the doorbell!! I started running around the living room shouting in my hoarse voice "I was reaped!!" My fiance and his son came racing upstairs to see what the heck was going on since I was barely able to drag myself off the couch moments before and here I was racing around the room. I brought in the package and opened it to find such thoughtful and generous gifts from my reaper BlackbutterflyRN. She had already sent me wonderful potion bottles as a teaser which I have included in the photos.  I got:
> View attachment 172691
> 
> Perfect additions for my spooky town collection. What a good stalker she is to know I started one a couple years ago. Not only would I have selected these myself if I had seen them - I havent seen them in the stores which makes them all the more special. I know the detail didn't come out in the photo. The first is a sign reading Beware the Witching Hour is Near! with a black cat looking up at it. The other is a spell book stand and spell books/skulls and potions.
> View attachment 172692
> 
> More proof of her stalking skills are these beautiful spooky pictures for my wall of spooky photos project I started. They are even the same kind of frames I used for the rest of the photos which make them seem like an original part of the collection however they will make me smile with gratitude each year I see them.
> View attachment 172693
> 
> Here is everything together including the great potion bottles. The orange box are a string of flicker flame lights which I have been so curious about and wanting to try - I love them.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my witchy heart BlackbutterflyRN. You are an excellent reaper!! I am so overcome with the spirit of the season I think I have to go start hauling out my bigger boxes of goodies and get decorating sick or not....well maybe after a nap.
> Happy Haunting!!


I love those spooky framed photos! And is that a little skelly hand I see? Very fun! Nice Reap. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## LairMistress

Just in from USPS via e-mail: 

Delivered(address deleted) 

September 23, 2013 10:16 am


----------



## doto

Waiting patiently in Ottawa. Canadians suffer this time of year as the post office doesn't know whether to use horses or doglseds to deliver the mail.


----------



## amyml

I want my package! (feeling whiny at work right now)


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Waiting, although I'm too busy to give it any thought. I did receive an update that it's in completion stage, or something similar. It will arrive soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hang in there guys - it may be well worth the wait, as I can now say. I feel like I just got back from a party (still pulling the confetti out of my hair). I swear, if you could send a party in a box, my Secret Reaper did just that! There was music, decorations, games to play, and gifts for all.

Here's the cool box:


















And the greeting card made with my avatar:










I've got at least one more post worth of photos to come....










For this year's carnival theme, there was a music cd, fortune teller sign and cards, a palm reading box with hand inside, creepy cloth, and vintage clown figurines (swoon). For my love of vintage Halloween, there were Beistle cut-outs, a paper mache pumpkin, a wooden ghost with pumpkin head, black cat blowmold treat bucket, really cute candy cups, a Vasoline glass cat salt holder, and a vintage pirate mask. For my affection for classic monsters, there was a mummy wall hanging, and a set of monster magnets. For the little grandsons, there was a great mummy book and a Halloween bib for the baby.


----------



## HauntedDiva

I was laying in bed this morning when I heard the mail truck arrive and the truck door slide open. There was only one package I was expecting so I jumped out of bed like a kid at Christmas! When what to my wondering eyes should appear?!?!? My SR PACKAGE! I took a moment to brew myself a cup of pumpkin spice coffee (which I forgot about until it was cold, in my excitement) and began my unburial of goodies. Wonderfully done reaper! The potion jars have found themselves a home on my kitchen windowsill where I can admire them. The anise candle is awesome. I almost bought one for myself but put it down last minute because I was trying to budget myself. What a wonderful surprise! The homemade candles are marvelous! I have them lit so they are casting their spooky glow in my home. You have quite th creative touch . Thank you again so VERY MUCH. You really made my Monday blues turn around! I hope I can post the pics right side up. If not, sorry in advance!


----------



## HauntedDiva

Ps Victim your package arrived in your city this morning!


----------



## Paint It Black

OK, Part 2 of my SR package....
Here's the Vasoline glass cat:








and more gifts I mentioned earlier:

















Aren't these precious?









I feel like she got me just about everything on my entire list, and then some!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Paint It Black said:


> OK, Part 2 of my SR package....
> Here's the Vasoline glass cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more gifts I mentioned earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't these precious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like she got me just about everything on my entire list, and then some!


Great reap! I love the vintage pieces, and the children's books are a great touch.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

Still waiting here in FL, Both of us. I was contacted by my victim and she loved her gifts. The kings is still in transit sorry to his victim who lives way far from us.


----------



## Paint It Black

Part 3, LOL. On to the games. The box contained 7 numbered packages, which were riddles to solve. 










I opened each package and they all had to do with Rolling Stones songs. So clever and fun!










1. Paint It Black = black craft paint and brush
2. The Spider and the Fly = a fly and spider in a petri dish
3. Sticky Fingers = a bag of fingers and a glue stick, LOL
4. Heart of Stone = a heart painted stone-color
5. Far Away Eyes = these spring-loaded googly-eyed glasses cracked me up - I knew immediately what it meant
6. Dead Flowers = a little black bouquet
7. Hand of Fate = a great hand-made palm reading hand in a handmade fortune teller box. The hand lights up!

The 2nd guessing game was to figure out who was my SR.

.....She is the one and only Tannasgach. Thank you for all your thoughtfulness. I appreciate everything, Tanna.


----------



## Halloween Scream

I'm still waiting too! Getting excited for my package. I'm a little worried about my victim though. Their package was delivered last Wednesday and I haven't heard anything, and when I checked their profile it shows they haven't been on in a few weeks. They were a pretty regular poster too! I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Spookerstar

DebBDeb said:


> So I came home Friday to a LOVELY box addressed to ME!!!
> 
> These WONDERFUL lights - absolutely needed and truly loved!
> View attachment 172899
> View attachment 172900
> 
> 
> These awesome suction cup eyeballs which light up!
> View attachment 172901
> 
> 
> Then this cool-a$$ spider (LOVE spiders)
> View attachment 172902
> 
> 
> This sweet little coffin box which, when opened, yells, 'muah ah ah ah ah ahhhhhhhhh' - love it.
> View attachment 172903
> View attachment 172904
> 
> 
> This perfectly perfect sign which I hung up IMMEDIATELY!
> View attachment 172974
> 
> 
> This fantastic little Halloween Treat box and BOY OH BOY were the treats inside out'shining' everything!
> View attachment 172905
> 
> Adorned with these darling charms
> View attachment 172917
> 
> 
> Inside were the following items:
> Postcards and an awesome bookmark!
> View attachment 172906
> View attachment 172907
> 
> View attachment 172908
> 
> Are you catching the drift here?
> Well it doesn't stop there. My wonderful Reaper, Lady Arsnic, drove out to The Stanley and took all of these photographs for me!
> View attachment 172909
> 
> 
> These pics of the staircase are being used with my projector onto my garage door with some black scrim. THAT is going to be NUTS!
> View attachment 172913
> 
> 
> I even got my own room key!
> View attachment 172910
> 
> 
> And this little delightful speck ... turns out it holds an entire shot! But, sadly, not for long.  It's like it's possessed or something. I don't know ... I put some Jager in it and BAM it was gone. So I tried it again and again and again until I was one-eying it and all the Jager was gone. Where it went I have no idea (hiccup).
> View attachment 172912
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, LADY ARSNIC! You TRULY made my entire week! You were so thoughtful in choosing each and every item for me. My cup runneth over.
> 
> Then an odd thing happened to me on Saturday ... I was walking thu my living room and this little fellow was staring back at me. Now, I'm pretty sure Lady Arsnic didn't send him and I've NEVER seen him in my neighborhood before, but since it was Stephen King's birthday, perhaps Chruch heard about my Reaping and just wanted to put the cherry on top!
> View attachment 172914


Great Reap! Love all the things from the Stanley Hotel. I had the pleasure of staying there last year and it was great. We took the haunted tour and explored on our own at night with flashlights. To top it off they have their own channel that shows "The Shinning" 24/7. 
Great idea for a hometown item and a spooky one!


----------



## kallie

Paint it Black! What an awesome reap!! After I saw the printed picture I finally realized your avatar is The Rolling Stones. Durp! Your profile name should have given it away, but I'm not the brightest Great stuff!!


----------



## MissMandy

Paint It Black said:


> Hang in there guys - it may be well worth the wait, as I can now say. I feel like I just got back from a party (still pulling the confetti out of my hair). I swear, if you could send a party in a box, my Secret Reaper did just that! There was music, decorations, games to play, and gifts for all.
> 
> Here's the cool box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the greeting card made with my avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got at least one more post worth of photos to come....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this year's carnival theme, there was a music cd, fortune teller sign and cards, a palm reading box with hand inside, creepy cloth, and vintage clown figurines (swoon). For my love of vintage Halloween, there were Beistle cut-outs, a papermache pumpin, a wooden ghost with pumpkin head, black cat blowmold treat bucket, really cute candy cups, a vasoline glass cat salt holder, and a vintage pirate mask. For my affection for classic monsters, there was a mummy wall hanging, a set of monster magnets. For the little grandsons, there was a great mummy book and a Halloween bib for the baby.


Ohhh Ohhhh Ohhhhhhh I LOVE the ghost with pumpkin head! That is one of my all time favorite Halloween symbols!



HauntedDiva said:


> I was laying in bed this morning when I heard the mail truck arrive and the truck door slide open. There was only one package I was expecting so I jumped out of bed like a kid at Christmas! When what to my wondering eyes should appear?!?!? My SR PACKAGE! I took a moment to brew myself a cup of pumpkin spice coffee (which I forgot about until it was cold, in my excitement) and began my unburial of goodies. Wonderfully done reaper! The potion jars have found themselves a home on my kitchen windowsill where I can admire them. The anise candle is awesome. I almost bought one for myself but put it down last minute because I was trying to budget myself. What a wonderful surprise! The homemade candles are marvelous! I have them lit so they are casting their spooky glow in my home. You have quite th creative touch . Thank you again so VERY MUCH. You really made my Monday blues turn around! I hope I can post the pics right side up. If not, sorry in advance!
> View attachment 173111
> View attachment 173112
> View attachment 173115
> View attachment 173114
> View attachment 173117


I have that same candle in the black jar. I smells amazing! Very Halloweeny


----------



## Immortalia

Simply AH-MA-ZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm a big King fan also, and that was a fantastic reap! Extremely well-done! It's a shame that key fob wasn't for room 217...... 



DebBDeb said:


> So I came home Friday to a LOVELY box addressed to ME!!!
> 
> These WONDERFUL lights - absolutely needed and truly loved!
> View attachment 172899
> View attachment 172900
> 
> 
> These awesome suction cup eyeballs which light up!
> View attachment 172901
> 
> 
> Then this cool-a$$ spider (LOVE spiders)
> View attachment 172902
> 
> 
> This sweet little coffin box which, when opened, yells, 'muah ah ah ah ah ahhhhhhhhh' - love it.
> View attachment 172903
> View attachment 172904
> 
> 
> This perfectly perfect sign which I hung up IMMEDIATELY!
> View attachment 172974
> 
> 
> This fantastic little Halloween Treat box and BOY OH BOY were the treats inside out'shining' everything!
> View attachment 172905
> 
> Adorned with these darling charms
> View attachment 172917
> 
> 
> Inside were the following items:
> Postcards and an awesome bookmark!
> View attachment 172906
> View attachment 172907
> 
> View attachment 172908
> 
> Are you catching the drift here?
> Well it doesn't stop there. My wonderful Reaper, Lady Arsnic, drove out to The Stanley and took all of these photographs for me!
> View attachment 172909
> 
> 
> These pics of the staircase are being used with my projector onto my garage door with some black scrim. THAT is going to be NUTS!
> View attachment 172913
> 
> 
> I even got my own room key!
> View attachment 172910
> 
> 
> And this little delightful speck ... turns out it holds an entire shot! But, sadly, not for long.  It's like it's possessed or something. I don't know ... I put some Jager in it and BAM it was gone. So I tried it again and again and again until I was one-eying it and all the Jager was gone. Where it went I have no idea (hiccup).
> View attachment 172912
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, LADY ARSNIC! You TRULY made my entire week! You were so thoughtful in choosing each and every item for me. My cup runneth over.
> 
> Then an odd thing happened to me on Saturday ... I was walking thu my living room and this little fellow was staring back at me. Now, I'm pretty sure Lady Arsnic didn't send him and I've NEVER seen him in my neighborhood before, but since it was Stephen King's birthday, perhaps Chruch heard about my Reaping and just wanted to put the cherry on top!
> View attachment 172914


----------



## Killamira

Me! Every loud truck like sounding vehicle I get hopeful lol


kallie said:


> Who all is still waiting? Just curious. I'm still waiting.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

Victim, Your package arrived this morning  and is waiting for pickup


----------



## Spookerstar

kmeyer1313 said:


> Thank you so much Graveyard Queen!....Halloween is made!
> 
> You completely freaked out the hubby with the warning note - which I'm still chuckling about....hey, trick's on him! lol but it was great....
> 
> I love my beautiful homemade stuff! the candleholder I'm totally leaving out all year - it's going to have a special spot in my second bedroom/library. the vase - oh, the vase - I'm so in love with it.....and the flower was the perfect touch! and the spellbook is just - so - cool! Thank you for making my first reaper/victim participation an awesome one!
> 
> View attachment 172963
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172965
> 
> 
> update - reaper was identified!



Great Reap! I love that wine bottle candelabra, what a great idea. Fun spell book. Are those feathers? Love the sparkles~


----------



## Spookerstar

GraveyardQueen said:


> I am so so glad you like everything and that nothing broke. Also too funny that I scared your husband, Kisah


I think it is funny that you were each others reapers/victims. That sounds like it might be unusual!


----------



## kloey74

This is more or less what I sent my victim who chose not to post pictures.

I painted this picture. 








I don't have an original picture of the corpsed pumpkin but this is one that I made a former victim.








I also painted a candlestick black and put a skull on it with a flower at the bottom. I don't have a picture of it.


----------



## Spookerstar

Just caught up again from the weekend...wheeew. So many good things.

Oh, and I am still waiting, but patiently


----------



## Spookerstar

Immortalia said:


> Simply AH-MA-ZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm a big King fan also, and that was a fantastic reap! Extremely well-done! It's a shame that key fob wasn't for room 217......



Thought the same thing then I remembered from the haunted tour I took that room 401 is the most haunted place in the hotel. Even spookier then the fictional room.:


----------



## kallie

kloey, that pumpkin is awesome! I wasn't your victim cause I haven't been reaped yet!



kloey74 said:


> This is more or less what I sent my victim who chose not to post pictures.
> 
> I painted this picture.
> View attachment 173126
> 
> 
> I don't have an original picture of the corpsed pumpkin but this is one that I made a former victim.
> View attachment 173127
> 
> 
> I also painted a candlestick black and put a skull on it with a flower at the bottom. I don't have a picture of it.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

My victim's gift was delivered on Friday, but she hasn't posted pics yet.


----------



## amyml

I've been reaped! Pictures soon...


----------



## Tannasgach

Today is a great day!  Not only did my victim get her package but I got reaped! And wait till ya see what I got!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Paint It Black said:


> Hang in there guys - it may be well worth the wait, as I can now say. I feel like I just got back from a party (still pulling the confetti out of my hair). I swear, if you could send a party in a box, my Secret Reaper did just that! There was music, decorations, games to play, and gifts for all.
> 
> Here's the cool box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the greeting card made with my avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got at least one more post worth of photos to come....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this year's carnival theme, there was a music cd, fortune teller sign and cards, a palm reading box with hand inside, creepy cloth, and vintage clown figurines (swoon). For my love of vintage Halloween, there were Beistle cut-outs, a paper mache pumpkin, a wooden ghost with pumpkin head, black cat blowmold treat bucket, really cute candy cups, a Vasoline glass cat salt holder, and a vintage pirate mask. For my affection for classic monsters, there was a mummy wall hanging, and a set of monster magnets. For the little grandsons, there was a great mummy book and a Halloween bib for the baby.


LOVE that pumpkin head ghost!!!!! I really want it! LOL!


----------



## witchymom

oooooooooooooooh those are awesome!!!!!!! 




kloey74 said:


> This is more or less what I sent my victim who chose not to post pictures.
> 
> I painted this picture.
> View attachment 173126
> 
> 
> I don't have an original picture of the corpsed pumpkin but this is one that I made a former victim.
> View attachment 173127
> 
> 
> I also painted a candlestick black and put a skull on it with a flower at the bottom. I don't have a picture of it.


----------



## WitchyKitty

HauntedDiva, great reap, really like the candle group!


----------



## WitchyKitty

kloey74 said:


> This is more or less what I sent my victim who chose not to post pictures.
> 
> I painted this picture.
> View attachment 173126
> 
> 
> I don't have an original picture of the corpsed pumpkin but this is one that I made a former victim.
> View attachment 173127
> 
> 
> I also painted a candlestick black and put a skull on it with a flower at the bottom. I don't have a picture of it.


Would love one of those creepy pumpkins!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Loving all the reaps! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ALKONOST

kloey74 said:


> This is more or less what I sent my victim who chose not to post pictures.
> 
> I painted this picture.
> View attachment 173126
> 
> 
> I don't have an original picture of the corpsed pumpkin but this is one that I made a former victim.
> View attachment 173127
> 
> 
> I also painted a candlestick black and put a skull on it with a flower at the bottom. I don't have a picture of it.


That painting is great!! I love paintings of tree silhouettes against a night sky. The pumpkin is perfectly gross too. Great job Kloey!


----------



## ALKONOST

PIB.. your reaper did a great job! That Midnight Sindicate CD is super creepy too... it'll work perfect with your theme this year


----------



## ALKONOST

Love all the reaping that's still going on... lots of awesomeness!!!


----------



## amyml

PICTURES!!!

First the box...







The spiders fell out when I opened the box! 

Next, the goodies!







I got creepy cloth, a lenticular portrait, finger ice cube tray, glow sticks, a great little skull (with a hinged jaw), a tombstone, spiders (!!!), cobwebs, an adorable little shelf sitter, Disney Villain stickers, and socks! 

Some details:







I'm taking this to work with me. He'll look great in my office. 








Totally not concerned with the giant spider creeping up behind him...








I almost bought this for myself. Yay!








These will be used in my Disneyland scapbook that I'm never going to finish. 








And finally, THANK YOU to Hostestwiththemostess! You were an awesome reaper! Notice, I'm already wearing the socks!


----------



## amyml

Oh, one more thing...
I opened my gift in the family room. All of a sudden, a purple spider with a 12 inch leg span takes off running across the room! Needless to say that was a bit disturbing until we remembered we currently have chihuahua puppies (until they find new home next week). Turns out one of them, (who happens to be the same color as the carpet) thought the spider looked like a fun toy!


----------



## ALKONOST

amylm- lots of cool stuff! I want those socks!


----------



## ALKONOST

amyml said:


> Oh, one more thing...
> I opened my gift in the family room. All of a sudden, a purple spider with a 12 inch leg span takes off running across the room! Needless to say that was a bit disturbing until we remembered we currently have chihuahua puppies (until they find new home next week). Turns out one of them, (who happens to be the same color as the carpet) thought the spider looked like a fun toy!
> 
> View attachment 173158


hahahaha!! CUTE! That would be disturbing for a moment.. I agree


----------



## WitchyKitty

amyml said:


> Oh, one more thing...
> I opened my gift in the family room. All of a sudden, a purple spider with a 12 inch leg span takes off running across the room! Needless to say that was a bit disturbing until we remembered we currently have chihuahua puppies (until they find new home next week). Turns out one of them, (who happens to be the same color as the carpet) thought the spider looked like a fun toy!
> 
> View attachment 173158


Lol, that'd startle me for a second, too! Way too cute, though!


----------



## DebBDeb

AWESOME, KLOEY74! I especially love the pumpkin and your artist stylings are fabu!



kloey74 said:


> This is more or less what I sent my victim who chose not to post pictures.
> 
> I painted this picture.
> View attachment 173126
> 
> 
> I don't have an original picture of the corpsed pumpkin but this is one that I made a former victim.
> View attachment 173127
> 
> 
> I also painted a candlestick black and put a skull on it with a flower at the bottom. I don't have a picture of it.


----------



## Kerimonster

Still waiting too.  



kallie said:


> Who all is still waiting? Just curious. I'm still waiting.


----------



## guttercat33

YAY!!!!! I got reaped . I so love everything thanks so much vwgirl, one of my wine glass broke but I think I can glue it.love the wall murals and caldron. I think the potion bottle is my fave  thanks so much


----------



## blueczarina

Holy Crap! Ok, I've either been very naughty or very nice, but by some strange mistake I got reaped twice. I got an awesome reap last week and my victim Clowns Eat People got her package, but today I found myself with another reaper package from another person- same name, different spelling, different state. My name must have accidentally got sent to two people. I asked Bethene, because I was worried someone didn't get reaped. She said everybody got covered, but there was something off in the count so I guess here is my other reap.

If anybody needs a rescue reaper I volunteer and to whoever my Reaper 2 victim is you might get something extra. I feel I must pay my crazy Halloween fortune forward. 

Anyway here are the pics. I got an awesome raven wreath, Nightmare Before Christmas jelly beans, fall scented wax melts, a pretty monogram tea tray and stand, awesome spooky eyeball flowers, and a skeleton lantern that lights up purple. I don't know my reaper's forum name, but thanks for everything! I love it all! 

I feel a tad guilty with all these Halloween spoils, but both my reapers did an awesome job and were very thoughtful. Thank You!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

amyl, 
SO glad you liked everything!!!! I was so worried about everything getting there ok! And glad you love those socks and the spiders!!! haha I bought a pair of socks for myself too, they were pretty cute!! Have a great Halloween!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Whew, lemme tell you, have I had a time of it!  Between the storm that keeps knocking out my power, to my pictures that are too big to load on the forum, to figuring out how too resize pictures - I'm exhausted. But I figured since my awesome reaper put so much time and effort into my gifts, the least I could do is figure out a way to get them posted. 

btw, resizing pictures is real easy on Windows Photo Gallery - highlight your pictures, RIGHT CLICK, select resize, then 'small' and viola! You can upload all your pics into an album. We won't talk about how many hours it took me to figure _that_ out.  Well, I now have them in an album, now let's see if I can get them in a post.........


----------



## NOWHINING

Silver Lady is still waiting to be reap too.


----------



## lilangel_66071

Oh my work is killing me with overtime... Victims package coming soon  ASAP...... This 3am to crazy is killing me .. No time o get my spooks out at my house either... Thanks for your patience ......


----------



## Tannasgach

Do you remember this box?








I jokingly asked Arlita if she was my reaper and she is!! It's a very big and very heavy box with cool cut out stencils on it. Gotta love that reaper!









Now this sign is verra cool but for the life of me I can't figure out if she made it or not. On one hand, it's too nice to be store bought but on the other hand it looks professionally made. (_psst-I think she actually crafted it!_.)









There's lettering on both sides. Arlita must do scrapbooking cause this card was amazing, it was totally homemade and even had these little teeny jewel dots on it , which I know I could never have the patience to apply.









I got 4 really cute dishtowels, plates, napkins & bev naps to use at my party. (don't mind the mummy in the pic; she didn't send him but he also arrived today.)









I'm going use these bottles in my witch's kitchen this year and for my traveling medicine man show next year. 

Speaking of medicine men, check these bad boys out........








awww, my picture's blurry but there's a scalpel, a clamp, a knock knee thingy and some glass test tubes 

hold on to your hats folks, the best is yet to come........


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love the recent reaps!! Great stuff!
Love the wine glasses, cauldron and hat lantern, guttercat!
Love the lantern with the skull, blueczarina!
Tannasgach, that sign is really cool!!


----------



## Tannasgach

cont....








I got a black lace spider tablecloth, some rats (you can't really see them but they squeak!) and beautiful, ornate, silver candlestick holders.









A closer look at the detail of the candlesticks - gorgeous!

and Maestro, drum roll please......








Can you believe this sign?! I'm telling ya, it's made out of foam! I know it looks like wood but it's freaking foam!!! And check out those witches! Unbelievable! 
but wait......look what it does -


IT LIGHTS UP!!










I'm in absolute awe! Alita, I Thank You again from the bottom of my little black heart. An outstanding reap!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Tannasgach said:


> cont....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a black lace spider tablecloth, some rats (you can't really see them but they squeak!) and beautiful, ornate, silver candlestick holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer look at the detail of the candlesticks - gorgeous!
> 
> and Maestro, drum roll please......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe this sign?! I'm telling ya, it's made out of foam! I know it looks like wood but it's freaking foam!!! And check out those witches! Unbelievable!
> but wait......look what it does -
> 
> 
> IT LIGHTS UP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in absolute awe! Alita, I Thank You again from the bottom of my little black heart. An outstanding reap!!!


Love the candlesticks and that sign!


----------



## LairMistress

haha, are there really two people with the same name here? Weird! I guess it's a pretty common last name, though. 

I had to use my married name to send the package, because that's what my Paypal account is under, and I prepaid postage for home pickup. I hope I didn't get anyone confused, because I signed up under my legal name (maiden). 

I printed out a neat little note to add, but I forgot it. I'm sorry about that! 

I'm really glad that you liked everything. I felt like I really screwed the whole thing up. See, when I got the info from Bethene, I thought it would be easier if I copied and pasted it into a "note" so I could check it off and on for ideas without having to log on to the site each time. Weeeelll, I accidentally cut off your user name when I did that, and then I somehow convinced myself that I'd gotten another user...so I was looking at THEIR pictures and Pinterest, and not yours. I finally realized it when it was shipping day, and I went back to double check the address with the original mail. *sigh* 

The note said that you might want to keep an eye on the lantern if you keep it plugged in for long periods of time. The lights don't get super hot, but they do get warm, and I couldn't keep them off of the moss. The skeleton hands kept popping off the sides of the lantern too, so I floral wired them at the last minute. I'd actually forgotten to take a pic, so I took everything out to do that, and found that they'd come off a second time, so I figured that was the easiest way to keep them on.

I hope that the crepe "feathers" on the wreath aren't too smashed. Maybe they will fluff out a bit. I hope!

Please don't worry about me, I got plenty spoiled by my reaper, and I'm definitely not out anything. Heck, I was considering sending something else because I thought I was so far off of your likes when I realized I was looking at the wrong Pinterest account.

Happy Haunting!




blueczarina said:


> Holy Crap! Ok, I've either been very naughty or very nice, but by some strange mistake I got reaped twice. I got an awesome reap last week and my victim Clowns Eat People got her package, but today I found myself with another reaper package from another person- same name, different spelling, different state. My name must have accidentally got sent to two people. I asked Bethene, because I was worried someone didn't get reaped. She said everybody got covered, but there was something off in the count so I guess here is my other reap.
> 
> If anybody needs a rescue reaper I volunteer and to whoever my Reaper 2 victim is you might get something extra. I feel I must pay my crazy Halloween fortune forward.
> 
> Anyway here are the pics. I got an awesome raven wreath, Nightmare Before Christmas jelly beans, fall scented wax melts, a pretty monogram tea tray and stand, awesome spooky eyeball flowers, and a skeleton lantern that lights up purple. I don't know my reaper's forum name, but thanks for everything! I love it all!
> 
> I feel a tad guilty with all these Halloween spoils, but both my reapers did an awesome job and were very thoughtful. Thank You!


----------



## katshead42

Wow these reaps are still blowing my mind we are a bunch of lucky boils and ghouls. Thanks everyone for participating in the exchange and posting photos and making this year even more special. I feel like the more time I spend on this forum the more time I want to spend on here. Everyone is so kind and generous. I feel all warm and gushy inside.


----------



## clowns_eat_people

YAYYY









That freddy was super cute.

I had more individual pictures but had the worst time uploading. Fingers crossed this works.

Here are all the things!! SQUUUEEE soo excited! 









Thanks again blueczarina for all the NOES stuff and the clown. Because everyone loves clowns.


----------



## Jules17

Beautiful candlesticks tannasgach!!


----------



## Kymmm

Just got finished looking at all the recent reaps! Fantastic!! I am also still waiting for my Reapings but thanks to all of you, I get to go to sleep and dream about all these wonderfully creepy gifts!!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

tannasgach said:


> cont....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a black lace spider tablecloth, some rats (you can't really see them but they squeak!) and beautiful, ornate, silver candlestick holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a closer look at the detail of the candlesticks - gorgeous!
> 
> And maestro, drum roll please......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you believe this sign?! I'm telling ya, it's made out of foam! I know it looks like wood but it's freaking foam!!! And check out those witches! Unbelievable!
> But wait......look what it does -
> 
> 
> it lights up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in absolute awe! Alita, i thank you again from the bottom of my little black heart. An outstanding reap!!!:d


that sign is absolutely amazing!!!!!! I love it!!!! Great reap!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

OMG OMG OMG OMG I GOT REAPED!
But not only did I get reaped but I got SUPER reaped!!

Hubby noticed someone dropping off something this past Saturday and looked out the window. He then replied "your friend for Ottawa is here". I opened the door and saw Doto AND oscenator at my doorstep with two GORGEOUS pillars! I almost cried right on the spot! Doto even remembered my hubby saying that he loves gargoyles so he placed two right on the top of the pillars! 

He even made a story!! Hehe my small town will never be the same.



I meann...lookit these awesome pillars!!! They are so well detailed and huge! They are taller then me! 








I cannot thank you enough Doto for this amazing reaping!!! I will be enjoying these for years to come and will brag about these to everyone. Hope you guys enjoyed my basement of horrors and the Halloween shopping in local hicksville Cornwall hehe!

THANKS AGAIN DOTO!!!


----------



## blueczarina

LairMistress said:


> haha, are there really two people with the same name here? Weird! I guess it's a pretty common last name, though.
> 
> I had to use my married name to send the package, because that's what my Paypal account is under, and I prepaid postage for home pickup. I hope I didn't get anyone confused, because I signed up under my legal name (maiden).
> 
> I printed out a neat little note to add, but I forgot it. I'm sorry about that!
> 
> I'm really glad that you liked everything. I felt like I really screwed the whole thing up. See, when I got the info from Bethene, I thought it would be easier if I copied and pasted it into a "note" so I could check it off and on for ideas without having to log on to the site each time. Weeeelll, I accidentally cut off your user name when I did that, and then I somehow convinced myself that I'd gotten another user...so I was looking at THEIR pictures and Pinterest, and not yours. I finally realized it when it was shipping day, and I went back to double check the address with the original mail. *sigh*
> 
> The note said that you might want to keep an eye on the lantern if you keep it plugged in for long periods of time. The lights don't get super hot, but they do get warm, and I couldn't keep them off of the moss. The skeleton hands kept popping off the sides of the lantern too, so I floral wired them at the last minute. I'd actually forgotten to take a pic, so I took everything out to do that, and found that they'd come off a second time, so I figured that was the easiest way to keep them on.
> 
> I hope that the crepe "feathers" on the wreath aren't too smashed. Maybe they will fluff out a bit. I hope!
> 
> Please don't worry about me, I got plenty spoiled by my reaper, and I'm definitely not out anything. Heck, I was considering sending something else because I thought I was so far off of your likes when I realized I was looking at the wrong Pinterest account.
> 
> Happy Haunting!


You did more than fine. You really were not off on any of my likes. I love ravens, light ups, candles, Tim Burton, spooky florals, etc, and the tray was a neat idea. I put up lots of ravens and I like elegant Halloween items. And everything arrived in good condition. I put the wreath up and it fluffed. I thought everything was neat.



That was so weird though. I still don't know who my other reaper was unless I missed a post. You both have the same first name different spelling. I had to go home and check to see if it was the same reaper or not. 

Anyway Thank You again! I loved everything and it will all work great. I hope you have a great Halloween. 


I'm glad you liked everything Clowns Eat People. I thought you would like that clown on the top. I thought it would be a good burst of creepy.

And those candlesticks are awesome tannasgach.


----------



## moony_1

Folks I've been looking at some of the reapings-amazing! I was a day late for the shipping deadline sending my reapers gift, but we sent it purolator brown so it should only take 7 days! So that means it SHOuLD arrive in the next day or two


----------



## madame_mcspanky

As promised, here are the pictures of my wonderful reapings! Complete with a beautiful handmade card.

 

My reaper also got me some spooky drink labels (not pictured- my roomie grabbed those up) and a GORGEOUS spiderweb ring...



Even the cat got a little surprise. Haha.



And who is my wonderful Reaper, you ask? Why, it's the lovely CrypticCuriosity! (Below is what I assume to be a beautiful, artistic rendering of my reaper. lol) 



Thank you so much, Cryptic for all the great gifts! <3 I just love everything! <3


----------



## moony_1

Also, I'm one of the ones still waiting, but I'm more impatient for my victim to get their box! I won't open mine until they get theirs, so if mine arrives, I'll be even more anxious for my victims box to arrive! I hope they like it :/ I'm always nervous about this!


----------



## Spookerstar

blueczarina said:


> Holy Crap! Ok, I've either been very naughty or very nice, but by some strange mistake I got reaped twice. I got an awesome reap last week and my victim Clowns Eat People got her package, but today I found myself with another reaper package from another person- same name, different spelling, different state. My name must have accidentally got sent to two people. I asked Bethene, because I was worried someone didn't get reaped. She said everybody got covered, but there was something off in the count so I guess here is my other reap.
> 
> If anybody needs a rescue reaper I volunteer and to whoever my Reaper 2 victim is you might get something extra. I feel I must pay my crazy Halloween fortune forward.
> 
> Anyway here are the pics. I got an awesome raven wreath, Nightmare Before Christmas jelly beans, fall scented wax melts, a pretty monogram tea tray and stand, awesome spooky eyeball flowers, and a skeleton lantern that lights up purple. I don't know my reaper's forum name, but thanks for everything! I love it all!
> 
> I feel a tad guilty with all these Halloween spoils, but both my reapers did an awesome job and were very thoughtful. Thank You!



Blueczarina~ maybe you were just extra nice this year and your reaper came twice. Beautiful stuff. I love the lantern!


----------



## Kelloween

mistress of the abyss said:


> omg omg omg omg i got reaped!
> But not only did i get reaped but i got super reaped!!
> 
> Hubby noticed someone dropping off something this past saturday and looked out the window. He then replied "your friend for ottawa is here". I opened the door and saw doto and oscenator at my doorstep with two gorgeous pillars! I almost cried right on the spot! Doto even remembered my hubby saying that he loves gargoyles so he placed two right on the top of the pillars!
> 
> 
> 
> He even made a story!! Hehe my small town will never be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i meann...lookit these awesome pillars!!! They are so well detailed and huge! They are taller then me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot thank you enough doto for this amazing reaping!!! I will be enjoying these for years to come and will brag about these to everyone. Hope you guys enjoyed my basement of horrors and the halloween shopping in local hicksville cornwall hehe!
> 
> Thanks again doto!!! :d :d


awesomeeeeeeee! !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Tannasgach said:


> Do you remember this box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jokingly asked Arlita if she was my reaper and she is!! It's a very big and very heavy box with cool cut out stencils on it. Gotta love that reaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this sign is verra cool but for the life of me I can't figure out if she made it or not. On one hand, it's too nice to be store bought but on the other hand it looks professionally made. (_psst-I think she actually crafted it!_.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lettering on both sides. Arlita must do scrapbooking cause this card was amazing, it was totally homemade and even had these little teeny jewel dots on it , which I know I could never have the patience to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 4 really cute dishtowels, plates, napkins & bev naps to use at my party. (don't mind the mummy in the pic; she didn't send him but he also arrived today.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going use these bottles in my witch's kitchen this year and for my traveling medicine man show next year.
> 
> Speaking of medicine men, check these bad boys out........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww, my picture's blurry but there's a scalpel, a clamp, a knock knee thingy and some glass test tubes
> 
> hold on to your hats folks, the best is yet to come........


Great REAP Tanna!..still LMAO at your "knock knee thingy"!


----------



## Spookerstar

I'm in absolute awe! Alita, I Thank You again from the bottom of my little black heart. An outstanding reap!!![/QUOTE]

Holy Smokes! Now that was an amazing reap. Everyone on this forum is outstanding - both at their shopping skills as well as their craftsmanship!


----------



## Halloween Havoc

Ok first and foremost - I need to publicly apologize to bethene. She is such an amazing woman and is such a great person for hosting the Secret Reaper's. She is the Reaper queen. I recently had to change my name on here and so my old name disappeared. She searched for me after I did the first Secret Reaper and decided to do the second Secret Reaper. I apologize for causing so much trouble. I had someone come find me on here that I didn't want to find me and send me some super harrassing and racey things. That is when I changed my name. I never in a million years thought about my name just disappearing. Thank you Bethene for finding me. To all who use your real name be careful. Also thanks to Larry - he changed my name.


----------



## Spookerstar

I cannot thank you enough Doto for this amazing reaping!!! I will be enjoying these for years to come and will brag about these to everyone. Hope you guys enjoyed my basement of horrors and the Halloween shopping in local hicksville Cornwall hehe!

THANKS AGAIN DOTO!!!  [/QUOTE]

Can you imagine being reaped in person! Now that would be something to behold.


----------



## The Red Hallows

moony_1 said:


> Also, I'm one of the ones still waiting, but I'm more impatient for my victim to get their box! I won't open mine until they get theirs, so if mine arrives, I'll be even more anxious for my victims box to arrive! I hope they like it :/ I'm always nervous about this!


Ah, you like to torture your Secret Reaper by waiting until your victim gets their box... evil.


----------



## Spookerstar

Well finally caught up again. So many great postings to look at and the reapings just get better and better. Incredible!
I told my niece that if one day I win the lottery i would show up at Bethene's door and present her with more then a reapeing. She has not only organized all of this I have to say that she is the reason we are all here. I seem to only connect on the forum at reaping time but somehow feel like I know you all. She is an amazing woman!

Really though Bethene...my husband tells me all the time he is going to win the lottery one day. Better make sure I have your address in case he is right!!


----------



## Killamira

You all outdid yourselves!! The talent and love on this forum has always been tremendous!


----------



## Killamira

Yes she is! Beyond words of praise and love!! 


Spookerstar said:


> Well finally caught up again. So many great postings to look at and the reapings just get better and better. Incredible!
> I told my niece that if one day I win the lottery i would show up at Bethene's door and present her with more then a reapeing. She has not only organized all of this I have to say that she is the reason we are all here. I seem to only connect on the forum at reaping time but somehow feel like I know you all. She is an amazing woman!
> 
> Really though Bethene...my husband tells me all the time he is going to win the lottery one day. Better make sure I have your address in case he is right!!


----------



## Killamira

Aww that is a bummer! Hope changing the name and the hassle pays off. 


Halloween Havoc said:


> Ok first and foremost - I need to publicly apologize to bethene. She is such an amazing woman and is such a great person for hosting the Secret Reaper's. She is the Reaper queen. I recently had to change my name on here and so my old name disappeared. She searched for me after I did the first Secret Reaper and decided to do the second Secret Reaper. I apologize for causing so much trouble. I had someone come find me on here that I didn't want to find me and send me some super harrassing and racey things. That is when I changed my name. I never in a million years thought about my name just disappearing. Thank you Bethene for finding me. To all who use your real name be careful. Also thanks to Larry - he changed my name.


----------



## Killamira

lol too funny! knock knee thingy . funny story those knock knee thingys are the high point of any DR's appointment for me since I have no reflexes from a neuro muscular disease. Poor docs either look embarrassed because they can't get my leg to flex, or they keep banging away till I start giggling.


Tannasgach said:


> Do you remember this box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jokingly asked Arlita if she was my reaper and she is!! It's a very big and very heavy box with cool cut out stencils on it. Gotta love that reaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this sign is verra cool but for the life of me I can't figure out if she made it or not. On one hand, it's too nice to be store bought but on the other hand it looks professionally made. (_psst-I think she actually crafted it!_.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lettering on both sides. Arlita must do scrapbooking cause this card was amazing, it was totally homemade and even had these little teeny jewel dots on it , which I know I could never have the patience to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 4 really cute dishtowels, plates, napkins & bev naps to use at my party. (don't mind the mummy in the pic; she didn't send him but he also arrived today.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going use these bottles in my witch's kitchen this year and for my traveling medicine man show next year.
> 
> Speaking of medicine men, check these bad boys out........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww, my picture's blurry but there's a scalpel, a clamp, a knock knee thingy and some glass test tubes
> 
> hold on to your hats folks, the best is yet to come........


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Seriously, the level of reaps this year is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Whooooo! It took me over two hours but I finally got caught up! Awesome reapings everyone. The amount of talent here is just astounding!!

To my victim : I am terribly sorry that it took this long to send out your package. It's on it's way as we speak and hopefully will will reach you by the week's end. I hope you like your reapings.


----------



## Hollows Eva

kloey74 said:


> This is more or less what I sent my victim who chose not to post pictures.
> 
> I painted this picture.
> View attachment 173126
> 
> 
> I don't have an original picture of the corpsed pumpkin but this is one that I made a former victim.
> View attachment 173127
> 
> 
> I also painted a candlestick black and put a skull on it with a flower at the bottom. I don't have a picture of it.


that skull is amazing!!! And good thing you took pictures, cuz it deserves to be shown just as all the other things!


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it black, not only was your box coolly decorated, your greeting card terrific, but you got a really cool framed picture too. oh, and of course, sweet clowns. let me know how you like that cd. 
haunted diva, those are some killer bottles. I love all the adornments on them. 
kloey, that is to bad your victim didn't post pictures. I've been there a few times. this year my vic posted, and thanked me, and sent me a pm. it feels so good. I hope everyone is treated to that
amyml, [shivers] creepy spiders to greet you. warm socks, and lots of cute goodies. cute little puppies, and that sure would have startled you. 
guttercat, nice reap. lots of cool goodies
blue, sweet reap. the eyeball flowers are pretty. nice you will use it to reap someone who hasn't been.


----------



## hallorenescene

tannas, wow, it would be hard to pick a fave. nice gifts
clowns eat people, yeah, you were reaped, and I love clowns too. nice stuff thete. love the big clown head.


----------



## hallorenescene

mistress, wow! awesome pillars. how fun they brought them in person.
madame, you were reaped well, nice ring. and how thoughtful kitty got a box. lol. cute kitty


----------



## Halloeve55

phew,that took a while to catch up! the reaps are awesome! i have lots of ideas for packaging and box decorating for next year as well! forget pinterest...i'll come on here for ideas! so much creativity!


----------



## Bethany

Great reapings!! Talented people on this forum!!


----------



## Terra

Scared the UPS man when I flew the door open as he approached... I got reaped!

Thought it would be fun to watch the opening of this most fantastic reaping by PurpleFerrets3:







Here's some pictures:










The oven mitt really cracked me up. Kept telling the hubby, "It's so coincidental that I got an oven mitt that has a black cat in front of a full moon and it's sitting on a tombstone. It's like Halloween karma!












I haven't put this in the kitchen as yet because it is making the workshop smell soooo good! It's scented in the most heavenly way. PurpleFerret - what is that and how do I make it??? I want that smell everywhere in the house.











I've never really looked into the fantastic art of making very tiny things but now I will. Your eyes just pour over it with fascination. 











Since the Demon Horse got donated I've missed him so much - this bottle helps that. I love it.











Another of those tiny secret boxes. This one is chock full of amazing treats. Have I said how much I love these tiny treasures???











Look at this book. Isn't it amazing?!











The ladies here crack me up, lol!


Oh, forgot to mention the rat squeaks too. He's a new resident of Terra's Lair. I think I'll move him around occasionally and perhaps scare the hubby since he's moved in there with me. Thank you so much PurpleFerrets. Been beaming since yesterday when I was able to be astonished with all my new treasures. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Awesome Reap Terra, it was so creative and very well thought out. (You are an amazing Reaper Purpleferrets! Very amazing handmade goodness!)


----------



## Pumpkin5

On a very HAPPY note for me, my Victim received her gift yesterday and sent me a PM saying she LOVED it! Now....I can rest easy and enjoy getting down and dirty with SR2 knowing my victim was well Reaped! (now where did I put my scythe???)


----------



## LairMistress

I'm glad. I did have your list of likes and dislikes, I just didn't have the right Pinterest to go along with it to guide me. When I saw your real Pinterest, I thought that the flowers should have been elegant instead of an oddity; things like that, you know. Also, I totally misunderstood your line about Reaper 2 at first, haha. I was so tired when I was reading. I forgot that there is a Reaper 2 (how could I forget that??), so please feel free to send on whatever you can't use for your new victim if you wish. 

I hated that I could only find flat wreath forms in stock, I really wanted it to be rounded. I think that the "feathers" would have held up better that way. It didn't occur to me till later that I should have cut and glued some pipe insulation together to use instead. Although, that may not have been sturdy enough...might have wanted to bend under the weight of the raven.



blueczarina said:


> You did more than fine. You really were not off on any of my likes. I love ravens, light ups, candles, Tim Burton, spooky florals, etc, and the tray was a neat idea. I put up lots of ravens and I like elegant Halloween items. And everything arrived in good condition. I put the wreath up and it fluffed. I thought everything was neat..


----------



## Saki.Girl

more great reaps  

the pool of us waiting is getting smaller.


----------



## booswife02

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> OMG I was reaped yesterday!!!! I had family in from New York this weekend and had a quick second to post this. I will be posting pictures and video tomorrow I will need to edit it lol all I can say is WOW!!!!!! I am so impressed with everything that my reaper has made for me, I feel so freakin spoiled!!! My reaper has stalked me so well, I am left speechless!!
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU BoosWife02!!!! You're amazing  I can't tell you how much I LOVE and appreciate everything that you've done and made for me!!!!
> 
> Sorry to keep you guys hanging but I promise to have everything up ASAP!!



Yay!! Im so happy you like everything. I have just been so excited about it and could not wait for you to get it!! I was more excited for you to get your package then i was to receive mine!! (I loved my things that's not what i mean) I just really love making others smile in the name of Halloween!!  and i am soooo glad your Eternal Love terrarium got there in one piece!!! 
also i can tell you guys now that the skeleton wrapping paper came from Michaels. It is Martha Stewart decoupage paper. It comes with two other pieces of paper in a round rolled up package near the Halloween Martha craft stuff. It would look great decoupaged on a tray!


----------



## Kardec251985

I was reaped while I was on vacation. Reaper, I'm sorry if I had you waiting on pins and needles after you sent your package! Getting home yesterday after a _long_ 16 hour drive and seeing your box made me so happy and everything inside is *WONDERFUL!* Here it is! 








The moment I opened the box. Everything is so beautifully wrapped!








All of the loot! A paper skeleton, JOL paper box, handmade hair barrette, candle and candle holder, handmade bag with my name on it! , handmade wall hanger, socks, a taper candle holder with 2 red tapers, black creepy cloth, 2 handmade witches bottles, a scary sounds CD, and a handmade card. Boy was I reaped! I mentioned that I appreciate handmade items more than anything and, after receiving everything, I can completely stand by what I said. The handmade items are so well made and I love that my reaper put so much time and effort into thinking about what I would like.








The witches bottles. One had crimpled pieces inside and the other had tiny, round, hard "egg" objects.








Candle holder for tapers. Very elegant. 








A felted bag with my name on it. I don't have kids (yet) but can see myself putting this bag out on display with "surprise Halloween gifts from mommy" located inside during the week of Halloween.








Amazing wall hanging my reaper made by hand after seeing a similar Bethany Lowe piece on one of my Pinterest pages. I cannot stress how professional and pretty this is in real life!








Handmade felt barrette. This will be a staple accessory of my fall wardrobe.








Cute candle holder with my reaper's favorite fall scent: Yankee Candle Harvest Welcome.








Wearing my new socks from my reaper!

So who was the great person who thought about everything so carefully and painstakingly created gorgeous items by hand? *HALLOWEEN SCREAM!* Thank you SO much Halloween Scream for all of the items you sent. They will all be put to good use this October (and some items are already getting used.) I could not have asked for a better reaper. Happy halloween!


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff everyone! 
I'm gonna have to go back to page 1 & start pinning all the cool stuff to my pinterest boards!!


----------



## killerhaunts

Yesterday I heard the mailman delivering the mail as usual. I thought, "I hope I am not one that the reaper forgot about.." Then I heard my gate open ... then a ring on the doorbell. I was feeding the babes so I tossed the food to my hubby and answered the door. It was a HUGE box just for me! Ravens and skulls and all sorts of creepyness adorning the box. Happy days are here again! I got reaped!!!!!

Now - the box came to me almost completely ripped open on one side so I'll list what I got and hopefully, my fantastic reaper, nothing was lost!
tons of spiderwebs with creepy crawlies for wrapping
5 dismembered fingers
one bag of bones
one wonderful book
one fantastic card
4 cute pencils
1 liver
1 heart
1 bag o roaches
1 bog of cryp moss
1 bag o spider webs and 2 zombie tape
Hope that's all of it!
Now for the pics!:









Here's the huge rip! OMG!









Homemade card? Loved it so much! Wherever did you find those cute little raven stickers??









Front card insert. Amazing!









Inside the card! It's my reaper! HAUNTED DIVA!!!!









Inside the box was ... wait for it .. a huge bubbling, steaming, pulsating pile of gifts!









and OMG they are all wrapped! It's Christmas in September!









Here they are unwrapped









The love the book, HD!









and I loved the personal inscription inside of the book!

Thanks again, Haunted Diva! You made my entire month!


----------



## Bethany

Love the thought of that reap. Your little ones are Ah Dorable!!


----------



## Immortalia

This had me LOLing at my desk! It's totally what my dog Bruno would do! Of course he's 77 lbs of choclate lab mix and we Definitely would've seen him thieve it, and his brother would've chased him down! He has a "lovey" that he snuggles with at night, so he might not chew up a spider.........
Anyways, that picture is TOO cute!



amyml said:


> Oh, one more thing...
> I opened my gift in the family room. All of a sudden, a purple spider with a 12 inch leg span takes off running across the room! Needless to say that was a bit disturbing until we remembered we currently have chihuahua puppies (until they find new home next week). Turns out one of them, (who happens to be the same color as the carpet) thought the spider looked like a fun toy!
> 
> View attachment 173158


----------



## Araniella

WOW!!!! That's amazing. Looking at the pics before I did my reading..haha All I could think of was the cost of shipping those puppies and I was looking for how they would have had to be assembled. 

What fun! 

Mental note...keep cookies on hand should I be reaped in person. LOVE IT!



Mistress of the Abyss said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG I GOT REAPED!
> But not only did I get reaped but I got SUPER reaped!!
> 
> Hubby noticed someone dropping off something this past Saturday and looked out the window. He then replied "your friend for Ottawa is here". I opened the door and saw Doto AND oscenator at my doorstep with two GORGEOUS pillars! I almost cried right on the spot! Doto even remembered my hubby saying that he loves gargoyles so he placed two right on the top of the pillars!
> 
> He even made a story!! Hehe my small town will never be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I meann...lookit these awesome pillars!!! They are so well detailed and huge! They are taller then me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot thank you enough Doto for this amazing reaping!!! I will be enjoying these for years to come and will brag about these to everyone. Hope you guys enjoyed my basement of horrors and the Halloween shopping in local hicksville Cornwall hehe!
> 
> THANKS AGAIN DOTO!!!


----------



## Araniella

At work and can't watch the video...Terra--what is the material on the hat...which is simply amazing btw. Is it cloth? Or tin? But you're saying it's scented..hmm..must be cloth. 





Terra said:


> Scared the UPS man when I flew the door open as he approached... I got reaped!
> 
> Thought it would be fun to watch the opening of this most fantastic reaping by PurpleFerrets3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oven mitt really cracked me up. Kept telling the hubby, "It's so coincidental that I got an oven mitt that has a black cat in front of a full moon and it's sitting on a tombstone. It's like Halloween karma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't put this in the kitchen as yet because it is making the workshop smell soooo good! It's scented in the most heavenly way. PurpleFerret - what is that and how do I make it??? I want that smell everywhere in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never really looked into the fantastic art of making very tiny things but now I will. Your eyes just pour over it with fascination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Demon Horse got donated I've missed him so much - this bottle helps that. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of those tiny secret boxes. This one is chock full of amazing treats. Have I said how much I love these tiny treasures???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this book. Isn't it amazing?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ladies here crack me up, lol!
> 
> 
> Oh, forgot to mention the rat squeaks too. He's a new resident of Terra's Lair. I think I'll move him around occasionally and perhaps scare the hubby since he's moved in there with me. Thank you so much PurpleFerrets. Been beaming since yesterday when I was able to be astonished with all my new treasures. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## kallie

That stuff is super cool!! I love the little altoids potion bottle craft!!



Araniella said:


> At work and can't watch the video...Terra--what is the material on the hat...which is simply amazing btw. Is it cloth? Or tin? But you're saying it's scented..hmm..must be cloth.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

You all will have pics of a reaper present this evening! The King got his box! It looks amazing, our mailman said to my father-in-law "you have to look at all the pictures" The box is covered in old movie characters and different Halloween fun. To his reaper Thank you he will open it when he gets home from work. (the good news is its not a history day so he will actually be home on time unless their is a rain delay as were in for some weather...)


----------



## Terra

Araniella said:


> At work and can't watch the video...Terra--what is the material on the hat...which is simply amazing btw. Is it cloth? Or tin? But you're saying it's scented..hmm..must be cloth.


It's stiffened cloth. The scent looks to be made of spices and I catch cinnamon in the mix. I can go on and on about how yummy it smells...


----------



## Arlita

Tannasgach said:


> Do you remember this box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jokingly asked Arlita if she was my reaper and she is!! It's a very big and very heavy box with cool cut out stencils on it. Gotta love that reaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this sign is verra cool but for the life of me I can't figure out if she made it or not. On one hand, it's too nice to be store bought but on the other hand it looks professionally made. (_psst-I think she actually crafted it!_.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lettering on both sides. Arlita must do scrapbooking cause this card was amazing, it was totally homemade and even had these little teeny jewel dots on it , which I know I could never have the patience to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 4 really cute dishtowels, plates, napkins & bev naps to use at my party. (don't mind the mummy in the pic; she didn't send him but he also arrived today.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going use these bottles in my witch's kitchen this year and for my traveling medicine man show next year.
> 
> Speaking of medicine men, check these bad boys out........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww, my picture's blurry but there's a scalpel, a clamp, a knock knee thingy and some glass test tubes
> 
> hold on to your hats folks, the best is yet to come........


Tannasgach I am glad you are happy with everything it was a lot of fun collecting everything for you. I must confess I did not make the spooky attic sign I have had it a while thought it would fit into your Witch's Inn Dead and Breakfast theme.


----------



## Araniella

Wow..that's really super cool. I would never have thought of 'scenting' anything like that. Clever!



Terra said:


> It's stiffened cloth. The scent looks to be made of spices and I catch cinnamon in the mix. I can go on and on about how yummy it smells...


----------



## Immortalia

WOW! What amazing reapings!! 

Two awesome columns which I could TOTALLY use!!!!!!! And hand-delivered??? You must've felt like a VIP Victim! Nicely done guys! 

Also, I love that hat Terra!!!!! And may I also say that you look great! It's obvious that you have been taking care of yourself. 

BTW, love the video, you're reactions are so cute.


----------



## Arlita

Tannasgach said:


> cont....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a black lace spider tablecloth, some rats (you can't really see them but they squeak!) and beautiful, ornate, silver candlestick holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer look at the detail of the candlesticks - gorgeous!
> 
> and Maestro, drum roll please......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe this sign?! I'm telling ya, it's made out of foam! I know it looks like wood but it's freaking foam!!! And check out those witches! Unbelievable!
> but wait......look what it does -
> 
> 
> IT LIGHTS UP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in absolute awe! Alita, I Thank You again from the bottom of my little black heart. An outstanding reap!!!


Tannasgach I am so happy you like the sign I had a lot of fun making it, I have never tried to make something that looks like it has wood grain.The trick was to find a box I could ship the sign I didn't think about it until afterwards. 
Since the wood grain effect turned out pretty good I am planning on making a huge cross from my cemetary that looks like wood.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WOW more great reaps way to go everyone


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloween Havoc said:


> Ok first and foremost - I need to publicly apologize to bethene. She is such an amazing woman and is such a great person for hosting the Secret Reaper's. She is the Reaper queen. I recently had to change my name on here and so my old name disappeared. She searched for me after I did the first Secret Reaper and decided to do the second Secret Reaper. I apologize for causing so much trouble. I had someone come find me on here that I didn't want to find me and send me some super harrassing and racey things. That is when I changed my name. I never in a million years thought about my name just disappearing. Thank you Bethene for finding me. To all who use your real name be careful. Also thanks to Larry - he changed my name.


Hope you don't have anymore problems on here now with that person!


----------



## WitchyKitty

More wonderful reaps!! Loving everything so far! Gosh, I'm getting so many ideas of things I want to make now, lol.


----------



## Killamira

wowzers! I love looking at all of these great reaps!


----------



## Tannasgach

Arlita said:


> Tannasgach I am so happy you like the sign I had a lot of fun making it, I have never tried to make something that looks like it has wood grain.The trick was to find a box I could ship the sign I didn't think about it until afterwards.
> Since the wood grain effect turned out pretty good I am planning on making a huge cross from my cemetary that looks like wood.


I just wanted to publicly Thank Arilita for the fantastic reap.  I am such a happy victim, she pm'd me and told me some of the items she sent was from her own displays - like _those_ candlesticks, you know the ones I mean, are from her pirate display! The generosity of all these reaper packages is amazing!! Outstanding ideas and talent!


----------



## Paint It Black

I absolutely love those silver candlestick holders you received, Tanna. Very nice, indeed!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Nearer and nearer the Reaper approaches
To one who is waiting for spiders (not roaches...)
For things not too gory nor bloody nor bad
Still this Victim is thinking "Where's my box? I'm sad..."

But never fear Victim!
Your time is soon here!
You Reaping commences
On Wednesday my dear!

BOO!*


----------



## Saki.Girl

Now that is just Awsome love it 


HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Nearer and nearer the Reaper approaches
> To one who is waiting for spiders (not roaches...)
> For things not too gory nor bloody nor bad
> Still this Victim is thinking "Where's my box? I'm sad..."
> 
> But never fear Victim!
> Your time is soon hear!
> You Reaping commences
> On Wednesday my dear!
> 
> BOO!*


----------



## DebBDeb

I am VERY PLEASED (and relieved) to announce with certainty a package was delivered in a certain city in a state today at 10:39am and then left at 135pm. 

Someone is getting reaped tomorrow! 

One, two - UPS is looking for you ...
Three, four - Better answer your door ...
Five, six - I like brown-ie mix ...

Yeah, that's all I got!


----------



## Immortalia

I agree Saki!


LOL Cute DebBDeb.


----------



## msgatorslayer

Nothing to post yet. I'm still waiting.


----------



## [email protected]

I just received a lovely box from Digbugsgirl! I have been really unwell with migraine so I will load pics later. I received a lovely hand painted squash like a ghost a painted light bulb like a pumpkin a little spirit in a jar and some creepy cloth! Thank you so muc H I love homemade gifts.


----------



## greaseballs80

OMG, I received package today and WOW is the only thing I kept saying out loud as I kept taking out surprise after surprise from a box that is almost my size. I am truly speechless on the talent and time it must have taken to do all this beautiful/evil pieces. I am in LOVE with every single piece. Thank you, thank you, you have made my favorite season even that much better Oh yeah thank you for the candy so exited to try them. Happy halloween @ Normal Like You


----------



## DebBDeb

AWESOME!!!! Love that 1234 thing. Lol ... I forget what it's called.


----------



## Windborn

UPS says my victim got their box today!


----------



## msgatorslayer

I'm sitting here at my desk and I see a man walking to my door on the security cameras, thankfully, I opened the door up just as he was about to drop the package over the gate.  

So, I've been reaped!!!! And it's a secret reaper. I don't know who it's from. Thank you, thank you, thank you. Whoever you are. 

I'll post pics later when I get DH outta my hair.


----------



## Saki.Girl

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Nearer and nearer the Reaper approaches
> To one who is waiting for spiders (not roaches...)
> For things not too gory nor bloody nor bad
> Still this Victim is thinking "Where's my box? I'm sad..."
> 
> But never fear Victim!
> Your time is soon here!
> You Reaping commences
> On Wednesday my dear!
> 
> BOO!*


hope its me hehe


----------



## pumpkinking30

*I was Halloween-ed!*

I received an amazing box thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## pumpkinking30

All I can say is wow! (Pumpkinqueen29) I am sure the king will post his exact thoughts soon, He asked me to post the pictures and to say thank you, we love everything in his box. His quote when he saw the "Trick or Treat counter" "wow they really did some stalking."


----------



## whynotgrl666

Omg I love love this ceramic pumpkin , cookie jar? So much!


----------



## LairMistress

I don't know for a fact, because I didn't personally have anything to do with it, but a friend of mine is always "pinning" how-to's on "primming" items. To "prim" is to make it "primitive"...which is a bit of a misnomer in itself, because it really refers more to pioneer days than say, Tarzan, which is what I think of when I hear the word "primitive".  The link below is for "primming" candles, but it gives a recipe for the spice mix used, which sounds simliar. It's pretty popular around my area.

http://simplyprim.blogspot.com/2009/05/sneak-peak-of-outsidegrungy-candle.html



Terra said:


> It's stiffened cloth. The scent looks to be made of spices and I catch cinnamon in the mix. I can go on and on about how yummy it smells...


----------



## pumpkinking30

whynotgrl666 said:


> Omg I love love this ceramic pumpkin , cookie jar? So much!


There is a candle in it so I don't think so but we like it either way.


----------



## Killamira

THIS package is in it's designated state and on the way for tomorrows delivery!!!! DING DONG you are getting reaped tomorrow dear victim


----------



## Saki.Girl

Killamira said:


> THIS package is in it's designated state and on the way for tomorrows delivery!!!! DING DONG you are getting reaped tomorrow dear victim
> View attachment 173654


i will take it


----------



## Kymmm

Saki.Girl said:


> i will take it


Me too!! Me too!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

terra, I love all your items. wow. and the hat. the hat is awesome. the hat gave me an idea. we are doing a witches room, and we have plenty of witches bottles, skulls, rats, and such, but why not display all the witches hats as well. yeah, I love your hat. annndddd. . . I love you video taped opening the gift. that was so cool and you looked so excited and sweet. I hope I remember this for next year. 
kardec, very nice. love the socks and hair bow
killer, nice reap. wow, that's to bad the box was torn. hope you got it all too. and what a sweet idea for those 2 adorable babes.
greaseball, nice reap. that baby looks like he needs some care. pretty cool
king, I love your gifts. you got some pretty nice homemade stuff. even the box was cool


----------



## Immortalia

Great Reaps everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

I was reaped,, and wow,,, what a reap! will get pictures up soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

I was reaped! I will open it after the king gets home. We always open our gifts together. Thank you!


----------



## AsH-1031

Killamira said:


> View attachment 173654


I love all the cool boxes everyone has sent out this year.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

bethene said:


> I was reaped,, and wow,,, what a reap! will get pictures up soon!!!!!!!


Tee-hee! It really wasn't so bad that you knew I was your SR!! Though I must admit, it was a little tiny bit intimidating!!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Ok youtube doesn't want to cooperate with me so I am going to post my pics and then the video later...screenshots will have to do for now lol There are more pictures in my album if you'd like to check them out  

I can't thank *BoosWife02* enough for how generous, thoughtful, and creative she was with my reaping!! She blew it out of the water and I am forever thankful  She sent me 3 teasers and then my huge reaper package. In my big reaping I got 4 framed black and white pictures of mausoleums from a cemetery in New Orleans (which I would love to visit by the way!), a beautiful lamp with skulls on the bottom with a creepy cloth lamp shade, the book "Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark" which I was actually getting ready to order for myself. How did my reaper know?!? She also left a nice note and revealed herself in the book! A spiderweb table runnner, a jar of ashes of an innocent for my orphange part of my haunt, zombie kitchen towels, one of them matches my tattoo perfectly!! I also got zombie mints, a gorgeous hand made welcome sign for my haunt, and cookies for my dogs (it was so sweet of her to include them in my reaping!) I think my husband was a little jealous, he was hoping the cookies were for him haha She also made me a gorgeous wreath with a crow and chains on it (I pinned this not too long ago, wanting to make it myself!) I feel so spolied!!! All I can say is THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart and I am in awe of the gifts I received!!! I am one happy victim!!! 

My first teaser: Black roses and sticks, not to mention REAL spider webs and spiders! 








My second teaser: A beautiful eternal love terranium!! 














My third teaser: The cutest little ghost in a coffin as an ornament for my halloween tree








And the MOTHERLOAD of reaper gifts!!!! 
Everything together:








The welcome sign for my haunt, I can't wait to put this up, and offically introduce my haunt name to my party-goers  








The ashes jar, so creative! 








The beautiful lamp, it matches the one I already have in my living room!








2 VERY happy fur babies and their treats!















There's more....


----------



## Dismantled Soul

Holy wow...you made out! Congrats!


----------



## Bethany

WOW WEEE Great stuff there!!


----------



## DebBDeb

How awesome!!!



Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Ok youtube doesn't want to cooperate with me so I am going to post my pics and then the video later...screenshots will have to do for now lol There are more pictures in my album if you'd like to check them out
> 
> I can't thank *BoosWife02* enough for how generous, thoughtful, and creative she was with my reaping!! She blew it out of the water and I am forever thankful  She sent me 3 teasers and then my huge reaper package. In my big reaping I got 4 framed black and white pictures of mausoleums from a cemetery in New Orleans (which I would love to visit by the way!), a beautiful lamp with skulls on the bottom with a creepy cloth lamp shade, the book "Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark" which I was actually getting ready to order for myself. How did my reaper know?!? She also left a nice note and revealed herself in the book! A spiderweb table runnner, a jar of ashes of an innocent for my orphange part of my haunt, zombie kitchen towels, one of them matches my tattoo perfectly!! I also got zombie mints, a gorgeous hand made welcome sign for my haunt, and cookies for my dogs (it was so sweet of her to include them in my reaping!) I think my husband was a little jealous, he was hoping the cookies were for him haha She also made me a gorgeous wreath with a crow and chains on it (I pinned this not too long ago, wanting to make it myself!) I feel so spolied!!! All I can say is THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart and I am in awe of the gifts I received!!! I am one happy victim!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

*Best Reap Ever!*

I was reaped last night and it was the mother-load!I cant believe how many things came in that one package! Had to wait for the cat scan to be finished before I could dig in. 
First A spooky Bat and Skelly hand.


----------



## Spookerstar

Next came wonderful ghost votive holders, a three foot Bucky, a sparkly skull, crow and the most adorable little fairy skeletons I have ever seen!


----------



## Spookerstar

Not even close to being finished. I am telling you this was the Mother-Load! 
A little hand that skitters on the floor, TWO sparkly skellys, an adorable coffin hand adorned (even makes noise) with three pairs of earnings inside, a zombie hand - perfect for my graveyard, an electric black candle, and a bottle of Arachnids! Definitely for the witches cabinet!


----------



## ALKONOST

Holy Cow!! Still lots of super awesome reaps arriving!! I love all the great pics


----------



## Spookerstar

Next came a bubbling nightlight, sparkling skulls (their eyes light up) with wonderful keys around their necks. So inventive!
homemade eyeball machine with a jewel spider. Exquisite! Three framed lenticulars (one cracked but it will be easy to fix), a zombie head (jaw moves), and creepy cloth!


----------



## Araniella

Loving these Reaps!!


----------



## Pumpkin215

I'm new this year to the forum and have been following all the "reapers", even though I didn't join. I wanted to sit back and see what all the excitement was about. (But I did get in on the card exchange!)

Uh....I am SOOOO doing this next year!! I admit being slightly intimidated by all of the wonderful spooky things you guys send! I will have to work hard to come up with something I consider adequate.

I'll have plenty of time though! Great job everyone. Truly wonderful!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

The pictures of the mausoleums:


























My precious Scary stories book  Which I will definitely read during my lunch breaks!














The spiderweb lace table runner, which is on my table now!








And the amazing zombie towels and pot holder








The hand looks like the one in my tattoo!! Either this was coincidence or she's just THAT good!














And the card she sent 









Thank you again!!! I absolutely love everything that I received, it is all things that I have either wanted to buy or make for myself!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

Terra... that primitive witches hat is absolutely gorgeous! Many years ago I tried to purchase one off of ebay when I was buying many homemade prim Halloween items. It was the only really bad experience I ever had on ebay. I sent the money order and NEVER got my witches hat. I turned her in but, they couldn't do much .. only ban her from selling. To this day I still don't have my prim witch hat. I keep telling myself someday I'll finally make one  Anyway... I had to comment on the one you got because it's so completely awesome and I'm jealous. What a wonderful job you did on it PurpleFerrets!


----------



## Spookerstar

Wow what a treasure of glittery Halloween goodies! Mini needed to do another cat scan and then give the skelly a bath before she returned to her nap. Thank you so much Midnightterror!  You made my Halloween extra special!


----------



## Spookerstar

Had to show these guys again! Adorable!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

WOW!! spookerstar you really made out too!!! Love all of those skellies and your kitty is adorable


----------



## ALKONOST

Awww... is your kitty a lynx point siamese? She's beautiful.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

What a wonderful and bountiful reaping! Well done Midnightterror!
Spookerstar I love the "cat scan"



Spookerstar said:


> Wow what a treasure of glittery Halloween goodies! Mini needed to do another cat scan and then give the skelly a bath before she returned to her nap. Thank you so much Midnightterror!  You made my Halloween extra special!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

greaseballs80 said:


> OMG, I received package today and WOW is the only thing I kept saying out loud as I kept taking out surprise after surprise from a box that is almost my size. I am truly speechless on the talent and time it must have taken to do all this beautiful/evil pieces. I am in LOVE with every single piece. Thank you, thank you, you have made my favorite season even that much better Oh yeah thank you for the candy so exited to try them. Happy halloween @ Normal Like You


Great reap!! I love those hands the most - were they store bought or made? They are so detailed!


----------



## DebBDeb

That. Is. AWESOME. WOWZERS!!!



Spookerstar said:


> Wow what a treasure of glittery Halloween goodies! Mini needed to do another cat scan and then give the skelly a bath before she returned to her nap. Thank you so much Midnightterror!  You made my Halloween extra special!


----------



## DebBDeb

Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



spookerstar said:


> next came a bubbling nightlight, sparkling skulls (their eyes light up) with wonderful keys around their necks. So inventive!
> Homemade eyeball machine with a jewel spider. Exquisite! Three framed lenticulars (one cracked but it will be easy to fix), a zombie head (jaw moves), and creepy cloth!


----------



## MissMandy

These last few reaps have been AMAZING!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I have the Reaper that keeps on giving! Not only did I get a teaser and an amazing gift - the day after my gift came I got another surprise!! My Reaper sent this wonderful spooky mirror she made. It is beautiful - I always wanted one thank you for all your generosity BlackbutterflyRN! I can't believe this was your first Reaper year, you are a pro! 











Witchful Thinking said:


> I am pretty sick today and spent most of the morning on the couch dozing and feeling miserable. I wandered upstairs for more sprite and peeked out my bay window at the day when out of the corner of my eye I see a package on my porch!!! Darn mailman didn't even ring the doorbell!! I started running around the living room shouting in my hoarse voice "I was reaped!!" My fiance and his son came racing upstairs to see what the heck was going on since I was barely able to drag myself off the couch moments before and here I was racing around the room. I brought in the package and opened it to find such thoughtful and generous gifts from my reaper BlackbutterflyRN. She had already sent me wonderful potion bottles as a teaser which I have included in the photos. I got:
> View attachment 172691
> 
> Perfect additions for my spooky town collection. What a good stalker she is to know I started one a couple years ago. Not only would I have selected these myself if I had seen them - I havent seen them in the stores which makes them all the more special. I know the detail didn't come out in the photo. The first is a sign reading Beware the Witching Hour is Near! with a black cat looking up at it. The other is a spell book stand and spell books/skulls and potions.
> View attachment 172692
> 
> More proof of her stalking skills are these beautiful spooky pictures for my wall of spooky photos project I started. They are even the same kind of frames I used for the rest of the photos which make them seem like an original part of the collection however they will make me smile with gratitude each year I see them.
> View attachment 172693
> 
> Here is everything together including the great potion bottles. The orange box are a string of flicker flame lights which I have been so curious about and wanting to try - I love them.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my witchy heart BlackbutterflyRN. You are an excellent reaper!! I am so overcome with the spirit of the season I think I have to go start hauling out my bigger boxes of goodies and get decorating sick or not....well maybe after a nap.
> Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Spookerstar

ALKONOST said:


> Awww... is your kitty a lynx point siamese? She's beautiful.


She is, and she is a bit of a brat sometimes. She wouldn't let her sister Miki (Lilac Point) get close to any of the treasures. She really did give that skeleton a bath. It was the funniest thing. Should have had a video of it instead of just a photo


----------



## DebBDeb

Did you ever see that movie, Who Framed Roger Rabbit? Do you remember the part where Roger Rabbit is being hidden in the back room of the bar and Judge Doom is going around the bar knocking on stuff to the tune of, "Shave and a Haircut" and Roger is in the back going ape$hit because no toon can resist that song? Yeah, well, THAT'S ME RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF MY VICTIM'S PACKAGE ISN'T DELIVERED SOON I'M GOING TO BURST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moony_1

My victims gift should be delivered today or tomorrow says the tracking number, and "no later" than Friday!!!  Victim beware...you're in for a scare!!! (Not really but I showed my kids goosebumps for the first time the other day so that was stuck in my head lol


----------



## EveningKiss

Items just came in - a day early for my birthday =) Awesome items this year. Thank you!
Cool decorated box







Two hands were always better than one!







Woop they found the body!





















weapons and luminol!






















The whole loot in one fine package!








Thank you so much! This was very creative and will work really well with my scene! Love it!


----------



## bethene

oh, grrrr, my camera died,, need to get more batteries,,, got pics of part of the gift, but the biggest thing is when it died!!!!!! and do not want to post with out it! so reaper,, do not think I do not love it, cuz I do,, have them hanging up already!!!!!! will post as soon as I can!!!!!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner

I have been reaped!! Thank you Acfink!


----------



## Bethany

EveningKiss said:


> View attachment 173848


I have that skele & tombstone on the dash of my car!!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

I love that candelabra Halloweeeiner! I wonder where it came from.....






Halloweeeiner said:


> I have been reaped!! Thank you Acfink!


----------



## WitchyKitty

More great reaps today, so far!!!!!!! Once again, many things that each of you received that I would love to have! I don't think there's a single victim that didn't have at least one item I would want, if not all their items, lol!! Great job reapers!


----------



## kallie

Am I the one to go down in history in 2013 for the last reaped?? That would be a KILLER award!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

kallie said:


> Am I the one to go down in history in 2013 for the last reaped?? That would be a KILLER award!!


Nope I am still in the running with you on waiting to get reaped lol


----------



## kallie

I saw two people post today about waiting for their victims packages to be delivered. Maybe I'm one and you're the other? I don't care either way cause both members are awesome and we'll for sure squeal with delight when we're reaped!! 

Maybe there's a few others waiting too, though. Hard to tell when there's so many people involved. I'm SUPER excited for reaper two also! Can't wait to reap my victim!



Saki.Girl said:


> Nope I am still in the running with you on waiting to get reaped lol


----------



## moony_1

Dear reaper of mine! I got a package today! Marked "Jacobs kids" put a smile on their face! We won't open yet, as it says two of two, but I wanted to let you know we thank you! 

That's enough rhyming sorry lol so yes, dear reaper, we ha a neighbour down the street deliver it as he got it on his doorstep! I won't open it until the other arrives, AND my victims package hasn't been delivered yet so I won't open until they get theirs but thank you!!!! My boys are so excited to open it!


----------



## Halloween Scream

pumpkinking30 said:


> View attachment 173615
> View attachment 173616
> 
> View attachment 173617
> View attachment 173618
> 
> View attachment 173619
> View attachment 173620
> 
> View attachment 173621
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is wow! (Pumpkinqueen29) I am sure the king will post his exact thoughts soon, He asked me to post the pictures and to say thank you, we love everything in his box. His quote when he saw the "Trick or Treat counter" "wow they really did some stalking."


Ah, I had Living Dead Girl 1031 as my Reaper last year. She is the best! Great reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I was reaped today and i would like to say a big thank you to moony_1 you made my day and everything you gave me will find the perfect spot in my haunt thank you so much. 

now to share 


after the dog gave me the ok LOL i opend the box 


she sent a cute little jar and a taste of canada yummmy


Next i love red glass she got me these cool red glass candle holders and the mushrooms with go perfect with my dark alice in wounderland party this year 


then she carved this outstanding pumpkin look close can you tell what it is  and this cool skull whos eyes light up 





then some great fun jewlery to ware 


here it is all together thank you again for everything .


----------



## WitchyKitty

LOVE that Cheshire Cat pumpkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Ooooo...great job, moony. I especially love the carved pumpkin.


----------



## The Red Hallows

* OH NO!!!! I've been reaped!  *


----------



## moonwitchkitty

kallie said:


> Am I the one to go down in history in 2013 for the last reaped?? That would be a KILLER award!!


Think you, Saki, and My self have to draw straws to see who will be reaped last HA


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Red Hallows said:


> * OH NO!!!! I've been reaped!  *
> 
> View attachment 173884


What happened!! did the postman deliver it like that???


Kallie scratch saki off the Straw draw, she got a awesome reap down to you and me lady


----------



## The Walking Dead

Punk teenagers.


----------



## DebBDeb

The Cheshire Cat ... that's BADA$$. Enjoy your spoils, Saki! Excellent haul!



Saki.Girl said:


> I was reaped today and i would like to say a big thank you to moony_1 you made my day and everything you gave me will find the perfect spot in my haunt thank you so much.


----------



## moony_1

The Red Hallows said:


> * OH NO!!!! I've been reaped!  *
> 
> View attachment 173884


Wth happened? It looks like someone DROVE over it?!?


----------



## moony_1

moonwitchkitty said:


> What happened!! did the postman deliver it like that???
> 
> 
> Kallie scratch saki off the Straw draw, she got a awesome reap down to you and me lady


Not sure if it counts, but only one of two of my boxes have arrived-does that keep me out of the running? haha I want the last victim award! The suspense is just killing me!  

Saki, I'm happy you liked it! Happy to see everything made it safely! I figured maple syrup is a better option than sending what we produce locally- *****umen! Lol also, the jar with the leaf wasn't necessarily a Canadian thing (although the maple leaf fits!) it's because you said you like interesting jars- sadly that was the most interesting I could find lol I figure with yor creative genius, you can whip it into something amazing!


----------



## bethene

I think guys,,, that the two who need to be rescue reaped are going to be last,,, sad to say ,, also Kallies is in route,,, some one else is shipping tomorrow,, and some one else shipped Monday,,, and one is floating around yet too,,, so there are several in the running for last


Wow,, Moony1,, that pumpkin is absolutely amazing,,, seriously,, every thing is great, but the detail on the pumpkin is outstanding,,,


----------



## The Red Hallows

*I had to make DebBDeb's heart stop... she is a great reaper and needs to experience that near death buzz*. 

I love my gifts. She's obviously taken the "how to page a box" course because everything came in perfect order. The bottles are fabulous. The bottle labels are specialized for me, which is particularly fabulous. The incent holder is pumpkin vanilla and omg, it smells soooooo goooooood and yummy.. I love the little skull on the bottle, too. I also received some very cool ice trays... or... creepy jello jigglers, black witch's candles and cool homemade frames with an owl, bat, cat....meow.... oh and creepy cloth which is on my cabinet.... I've added everything my cabinet, which I just started to put up today. Nice timing. THANK YOU DEBBDEB 


I wish I knew how to take better pictures of things that are black so you could see the details.


----------



## Miss Erie

So is it down to Moonwitchkitty and I who are in the running to be "Last To Be Reaped"? Because that would be a fun little race LOL! 

I would like to publicly thank you Bethene for your incredible devotion and hard work in making Reaper even happen. The organization and follow-up is so time consuming, and i thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving us so much of your time, kindness and patience. 

I was so excited to participate this year, and now knowing that someone is willing to Rescue me, well it just restores my faith in humanity


----------



## Miss Erie

Oops, I see Kallie is also in the race LOL! May the best woman win


----------



## kallie

LOVE that Bailey's tea cup with the blinking eye!!!!!!




The Red Hallows said:


> *I had to make DebBDeb's heart stop... she is a great reaper and needs to experience that near death buzz*.
> 
> I love my gifts. She's obviously taken the "how to page a box" course because everything came in perfect order. The bottles are fabulous. The bottle labels are specialized for me, which is particularly fabulous. The incent holder is pumpkin vanilla and omg, it smells soooooo goooooood and yummy.. I love the little skull on the bottle, too. I also received some very cool ice trays... or... creepy jello jigglers, black witch's candles and cool homemade frames with an owl, bat, cat....meow.... oh and creepy cloth which is on my cabinet.... I've added everything my cabinet, which I just started to put up today. Nice timing. THANK YOU DEBBDEB
> 
> 
> I wish I knew how to take better pictures of things that are black so you could see the details.
> View attachment 173896
> 
> View attachment 173893
> 
> View attachment 173902
> 
> View attachment 173894
> 
> View attachment 173895
> 
> View attachment 173900
> 
> View attachment 173901


----------



## moony_1

The Red Hallows said:


> *I had to make DebBDeb's heart stop... she is a great reaper and needs to experience that near death buzz*.
> 
> I love my gifts. She's obviously taken the "how to page a box" course because everything came in perfect order. The bottles are fabulous. The bottle labels are specialized for me, which is particularly fabulous. The incent holder is pumpkin vanilla and omg, it smells soooooo goooooood and yummy.. I love the little skull on the bottle, too. I also received some very cool ice trays... or... creepy jello jigglers, black witch's candles and cool homemade frames with an owl, bat, cat....meow.... oh and creepy cloth which is on my cabinet.... I've added everything my cabinet, which I just started to put up today. Nice timing. THANK YOU DEBBDEB
> 
> 
> I wish I knew how to take better pictures of things that are black so you could see the details.
> View attachment 173896
> 
> View attachment 173893
> 
> View attachment 173902
> 
> View attachment 173894
> 
> View attachment 173895
> 
> View attachment 173900
> 
> View attachment 173901


Lovely haul! I especially love that graveyard fog bottle! That is gorgeous!!! *yoink*


----------



## Miss Erie

kallie said:


> LOVE that Bailey's tea cup with the blinking eye!!!!!!


That tea cup is creepy, and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Killamira

Looks like I am right there with you guys! 


Saki.Girl said:


> Nope I am still in the running with you on waiting to get reaped lol


----------



## im the goddess

Wow, I had several days to catch up on. What fabulous reaps. There are too many for me to comment on. Love them all, and can;t wait for the last photos to come in.


----------



## Bethany

Super stuff. LOVE the cheshire cat pumpkin!!! Fabulous!!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

*Wow*

halloweencreature what a wonderful box of surprises! Thank you Thank you Thank You.


Miss Lily loves boxes! 
































I loved these fun skeletons.






Awesome ribbon!






inside were some cds! that I cant wait to listen to.






Thanks to the help from the king we realized it said don't spill me.






this is already plugged into our kitchen. 


















Love Love Love! and on the back of the little tag is where I discovered my wonderful gift-er. 



















I am going to look at this cd after I post this but am really excited to see whats on it. 













Funny about the car magnet. The king said I was actually thinking of getting one of those, It will go on his car as I do not drive so therefore I don't have a car myself but hey I ride in his so it counts. I think it is adorable.






lights are always helpful in decorating I need to decide where they are going. 






All my fun that came in this lovely box. 

Thank you again for everything!


----------



## moony_1

bethene said:


> I think guys,,, that the two who need to be rescue reaped are going to be last,,, sad to say ,, also Kallies is in route,,, some one else is shipping tomorrow,, and some one else shipped Monday,,, and one is floating around yet too,,, so there are several in the running for last
> 
> 
> Wow,, Moony1,, that pumpkin is absolutely amazing,,, seriously,, every thing is great, but the detail on the pumpkin is outstanding,,,


Aww thank you! Hubs printed the pattern for me from....I can't remember lol one of the bigger paid sites. And I carved it! It was my first time using a heat tool on one so I was scared haha


----------



## Terra

ALKONOST said:


> Terra... that primitive witches hat is absolutely gorgeous! Many years ago I tried to purchase one off of ebay when I was buying many homemade prim Halloween items. It was the only really bad experience I ever had on ebay. I sent the money order and NEVER got my witches hat. I turned her in but, they couldn't do much .. only ban her from selling. To this day I still don't have my prim witch hat. I keep telling myself someday I'll finally make one  Anyway... I had to comment on the one you got because it's so completely awesome and I'm jealous. What a wonderful job you did on it PurpleFerrets!


I'm so glad you gave the art a name for me. Is it called Primitive Folk Art, right? That's what I came up on Google but not much else. Can you tell me about it? I didn't know a thing about it before but so glad I have some now. Two days later and still fascinated with the art form. Yes, PurpleFerrets did a fantastic job on it - she's a master.


----------



## Saki.Girl

moony_1 said:


> Aww thank you! Hubs printed the pattern for me from....I can't remember lol one of the bigger paid sites. And I carved it! It was my first time using a heat tool on one so I was scared haha


you did a fantastic job love it


----------



## Halloween Scream

I'm still waiting too! I think tomorrow will be my day. Great reaps today for sure!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> halloweencreature what a wonderful box of surprises! Thank you Thank you Thank You.
> View attachment 173943
> 
> 
> 
> The beef netting is the BEST! I used it last year.


----------



## B Scary

Thank you dear Reaper -- you are fabulous!! Now if you'd only revel thyself. I received my package today and let's just say WOW -- the box itself will be a prop at our party. It was perfectly POEtic. I had such a great time just looking at the box its gorgeous! Inside there were all kinds of goodies. Candles, tea lights, a skull & raven, a beautiful Poe picture frame and more!


----------



## Kymmm

Very nice reaps ya'al! DebBDeb, I think I would open that can of whoopa$$ on Red Hallows!!! lol


----------



## amyml

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> halloweencreature what a wonderful box of surprises! Thank you Thank
> View attachment 173943
> 
> 
> That is such an awesome idea for a gift!


----------



## doto

Kerimonster has struck again!!! For the second time in the last three years she has been my reaper. The official opening was delayed a couple hours as my daughter hid the package and forgot it until my wife reminded her midway through dinner, dinner ended quite abruptly. 

Once again Kerimonsters gifts are fantastic and she turned the reaping into a family affair. I had to remind the kids that it was my name on the box so they had to let me open something. Of course, the specially wrapped A and R packages were a huge success as 4 eyes were wide open when they saw their initials. The greatest part of the reaping is the memories it creates. Everything has been returned from the kids room as they "stole" everything while i was at volleyball, and resides on the piano. I thought this was the appropriate location to display everything, except for two roaches which are waiting for mummy mixed in with the pecans adorning the top of her apple pecan pie.

Thank you!!!  

And yes my daughter still plays piano and will be taking the music to her lesson this morning. At her recital in April I challenged her and her piano teacher to record something I could play that would fit with our witch. She is really excited to learn Noises in the Graveyard, Witches Brew, and kristyna the Witch in particular. 
































































There's more photos in my 2013 Secret Reaper Album


----------



## TheEighthPlague

The Walking Dead said:


> Punk teenagers.


Nah, my money is on rouge senior citizens.


----------



## NOWHINING

Silver Lady is still waiting to be reap. Guys great gifts! Now to bed since I have to get up in three hours to open a store.


----------



## bethene

Contacted her reaper, NOWHINING, so will see what happens now, if I don't hear back from them soon, she will be rescued soon. Have two rescuers employed already.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Grrr I saw on the Canada Post website that the package will not be there until October 2nd! Get there sooner I am anxious for it to get to my victim!!

Awesome reaps everyone!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

doto said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more photos in my 2013 Secret Reaper Album


 LOL, your kids are the coolest!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> halloweencreature what a wonderful box of surprises! Thank you Thank you Thank You.
> 
> 
> Miss Lily loves boxes!
> View attachment 173930
> 
> View attachment 173931
> View attachment 173932
> View attachment 173933
> 
> View attachment 173934
> I loved these fun skeletons.
> View attachment 173935
> Awesome ribbon!
> View attachment 173936
> inside were some cds! that I cant wait to listen to.
> View attachment 173937
> Thanks to the help from the king we realized it said don't spill me.
> View attachment 173938
> this is already plugged into our kitchen.
> View attachment 173941
> View attachment 173942
> View attachment 173942
> Love Love Love! and on the back of the little tag is where I discovered my wonderful gift-er.
> View attachment 173943
> 
> View attachment 173944
> View attachment 173945
> I am going to look at this cd after I post this but am really excited to see whats on it.
> View attachment 173946
> 
> View attachment 173947
> Funny about the car magnet. The king said I was actually thinking of getting one of those, It will go on his car as I do not drive so therefore I don't have a car myself but hey I ride in his so it counts. I think it is adorable.
> View attachment 173949
> lights are always helpful in decorating I need to decide where they are going.
> View attachment 173950
> All my fun that came in this lovely box.
> 
> Thank you again for everything!


Lovely haul!! I am so happy to see that some of the items that I would have loved to get for Pumpkinking30 but wasn't able to, was included in your reap as well!! lol


----------



## Bethany

bethene said:


> Contacted her reaper, NOWHINING, so will see what happens now, if I don't hear back from them soon, she will be rescued soon. Have two rescuers employed already.


Now does this prevent those that did not reap or follow the basic "if you did not reap & got a gift, you need to send your gift to your victim" from taking part in future reaps?


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps everyone! I would NOT be unhappy with any of the stuff I've seen since the beginning


----------



## purpleferrets3

ALKONOST said:


> Terra... that primitive witches hat is absolutely gorgeous! Many years ago I tried to purchase one off of ebay when I was buying many homemade prim Halloween items. It was the only really bad experience I ever had on ebay. I sent the money order and NEVER got my witches hat. I turned her in but, they couldn't do much .. only ban her from selling. To this day I still don't have my prim witch hat. I keep telling myself someday I'll finally make one  Anyway... I had to comment on the one you got because it's so completely awesome and I'm jealous. What a wonderful job you did on it PurpleFerrets!





Terra said:


> I'm so glad you gave the art a name for me. Is it called Primitive Folk Art, right? That's what I came up on Google but not much else. Can you tell me about it? I didn't know a thing about it before but so glad I have some now. Two days later and still fascinated with the art form. Yes, PurpleFerrets did a fantastic job on it - she's a master.


I'm just finally getting a chance to get on here and catch up on everyone's posts. So many wonderful gifts this year! Terra it was so cool to see you open your box. Almost as if I was right there with you as I was talking to my screen telling you to just unwind the key on the box you were having trouble with lol! Kind of bummed that some how the spell book I sent you came open. I thought I had that baby glued shut solid  So happy you liked everything! The hat I made you is made from muslin then aged to look old with some coffee,cinnamon and homemade vanilla. I make Primitive crafts and if you google Grungy Primitive you will find a lot of cool stuff out there. I do all holidays but my favorite to craft for is Halloween. Got my victim for round 2 today and as soon as we get done with apple harvesting and preserving here on our farm I'm gonna start stalking my victim muwahhahaha !!! Great reaps everyone!!!


----------



## witchymom

that hat was definitely uber cooL! 



purpleferrets3 said:


> I'm just finally getting a chance to get on here and catch up on everyone's posts. So many wonderful gifts this year! Terra it was so cool to see you open your box. Almost as if I was right there with you as I was talking to my screen telling you to just unwind the key on the box you were having trouble with lol! Kind of bummed that some how the spell book I sent you came open. I thought I had that baby glued shut solid  So happy you liked everything! The hat I made you is made from muslin then aged to look old with some coffee,cinnamon and homemade vanilla. I make Primitive crafts and if you google Grungy Primitive you will find a lot of cool stuff out there. I do all holidays but my favorite to craft for is Halloween. Got my victim for round 2 today and as soon as we get done with apple harvesting and preserving here on our farm I'm gonna start stalking my victim muwahhahaha !!! Great reaps everyone!!!


----------



## nhh

purpleferrets3 said:


> I'm just finally getting a chance to get on here and catch up on everyone's posts. So many wonderful gifts this year! Terra it was so cool to see you open your box. Almost as if I was right there with you as I was talking to my screen telling you to just unwind the key on the box you were having trouble with lol! Kind of bummed that some how the spell book I sent you came open. I thought I had that baby glued shut solid  So happy you liked everything! The hat I made you is made from muslin then aged to look old with some coffee,cinnamon and homemade vanilla. I make Primitive crafts and if you google Grungy Primitive you will find a lot of cool stuff out there. I do all holidays but my favorite to craft for is Halloween. Got my victim for round 2 today and as soon as we get done with apple harvesting and preserving here on our farm I'm gonna start stalking my victim muwahhahaha !!! Great reaps everyone!!!


Holy crap - homemade vanilla, apple harvest, preserving!!! I hope I'm your victim!


----------



## rpick89

Was my turned to be reaped! And apparently audited too! Thanks to The Auditor for the cool stuff!

I have to ask though, did you rub the spell book in catnip before you sent it? Our youngest cat has not left that thing alone since it came, she has practically licked the cover off of it.


----------



## azazel

don't guess my victim liked my gifts no pictures makes me sad


----------



## Spooky McWho

Add Content


----------



## Araniella

I was thinking the exact same thing.



nhh said:


> Holy crap - homemade vanilla, apple harvest, preserving!!! I hope I'm your victim!


----------



## Kymmm

azazel said:


> don't guess my victim liked my gifts no pictures makes me sad


Did you take pics before you sent it off? if so, we would all like to see what you sent.  if you want to go get your stuff back and send it to me, I promise to appreciate the goodies and post pics


----------



## wickedwillingwench

azazel said:


> don't guess my victim liked my gifts no pictures makes me sad


az, if they're no more tech savvy than i am, it might explain a lot. I'm trying but I just can't get all that stuff down. I'm sure they loved the gift.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok, i'm NOT the last one. And my reaper was...drumroll..MichaelMyers1!!!--who was also my victim. 

I love everything,..i ooh-ed and ahhh-ed over every piece.  I LOVE the spider skelly! and the cool glitter drinking cups. And I didn't think about glittering my granddaughter's hair for the Disney Halloween party but fortunately, MM1 did! My box was chockfull of glittery treasures. Take a look for yourself. The halloween tin was full of tootsies and bubble gum. Now, I'm not a gum chewer but I opened that tin and the smell of CHILDHOOD assailed me and I had a glob of gum in my mouth in 2 seconds! I'm hiding that gum...it's mine! mine! ALLL MINE!!!

Look see:









































Thank you, agin, MM1. It was an awesome reap!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, im sure the grands will be eyeing my stuff tonight. I have my hand-smackin ruler ready to deter them. LOLOL. 

I <3 MM1


----------



## Immortalia

Oooooooooooooooooooooo, cool spider skelly WWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

I must say I am a bit disappointed.........I thought surely one of us would have gotten a mini skeleton in a kilt....what with all the kilt talk earlier in this thread!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pumpkin5 said:


> I must say I am a bit disappointed.........I thought surely one of us would have gotten a mini skeleton in a kilt....what with all the kilt talk earlier in this thread!


Somebody did get a voodoo doll in a kilt with a cake, if I am not mistaken!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin5 said:


> I must say I am a bit disappointed.........I thought surely one of us would have gotten a mini skeleton in a kilt....what with all the kilt talk earlier in this thread!


well, i'm not cuttin up my authentic Duncan tartan wool scarf bought in scotland last week just to give a guy with no skin a skirt! LOL. maybe if i can find a tartan napkin.


----------



## bethene

fabulous reaps,, more packages in route yet,,, but slowly winding down,, I will get my pics up soon as I can! 


Azazel,,, I am sorry your victim did not post pics,,, I am sure they liked it,, I know they shipped a bit late,, said alot on their plate right now, that is the reason why,, so maybe life just got in the way!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Tsbishop ~ Did you get the message that I was your reaper? I didn't want you to wonder. That happened to me one year. It was tough! I am so glad you liked your goodies!!


----------



## Spookerstar

The Red Hallows said:


> Pumpkinqueen29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> halloweencreature what a wonderful box of surprises! Thank you Thank you Thank You.
> View attachment 173943
> 
> 
> 
> The beef netting is the BEST! I used it last year.
> 
> 
> 
> This name creeps me out~yet intrigues me. What is beef netting? Something really used with cows?
Click to expand...


----------



## nhh

I cannot take the pressure!!!!!!!!!!! I need to know if a certain someone has a box on their porch!!!!!!!!!! It's worse that waiting for my own package. (and once again, my reaper was most awesome and I love it all!!!!)

It's killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookerstar said:


> The Red Hallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> This name creeps me out~yet intrigues me. What is beef netting? Something really used with cows?
> 
> 
> 
> i was curious, too, so i googled it. Ever see those rolled roasts in the market that have twine netting around them to hold them together? That twine is beef netting.
> 
> THis tells you how to use it for decos. Incredibly clever of your SR.
> 
> http://www.trentonmills.com/halloween_spiderwebs.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## The Walking Dead

nhh said:


> I cannot take the pressure!!!!!!!!!!! I need to know if a certain someone has a box on their porch!!!!!!!!!!


Not me I am still waiting .


----------



## DebBDeb

I must get this crap. This takes spiderwebbing to a whole new level!



wickedwillingwench said:


> Spookerstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was curious, too, so i googled it. Ever see those rolled roasts in the market that have twine netting around them to hold them together? That twine is beef netting.
> 
> THis tells you how to use it for decos. Incredibly clever of your SR.
> 
> http://www.trentonmills.com/halloween_spiderwebs.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Oh my goodness, finally caught up, awesome reaps everyone, wish I could comment on everything but that would take me another 2 days, then I would be behind again  Great job reapers! Never seen so many great ideas.


----------



## Kymmm

nhh said:


> I cannot take the pressure!!!!!!!!!!! I need to know if a certain someone has a box on their porch!!!!!!!!!! It's worse that waiting for my own package. (and once again, my reaper was most awesome and I love it all!!!!)
> 
> It's killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not if it was sent to me... No box on my porch


----------



## nhh

Whew!!! I'm good now.  I hope everyone's porches are filled soon too!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

nhh said:


> Whew!!! I'm good now.  I hope everyone's porches are filled soon too!!!!


Me too my porch is lonely


----------



## trentsketch

My victim was reaped on Tuesday. Hope they liked what I sent. They haunt very differently from me and didn't want cute. All my filler stuff I'd normally load a box with is cute. That was a challenge.


----------



## msgatorslayer

Sorry I didnt post pics sooner. 

My reaper was windborn. Here are the goodies.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

We've been reaped!!!
The box and the envelope for the card had these adorable bat stickers everywhere!









HALLOWEEN TOWELS! I saw some of these a couple of weeks ago and really wanted them but didn't buy them. After pondering a while I decided I just had to have them, but they were all gone when we went back to get them. Now I have them!









This. Oh, wow. This is amazing!!!









And there's a way cool bat & skulls!









We had to have some fun with lighting...












Who are you, Secret Reaper? We loved everything! Thank you so much! No need to apologize for the delay - 'twas well worth the wait!
Can ya'll believe our generous reaper says more is on the way?!? If that happens we might need to replace our over-worked exclamation point key!


----------



## Bethany

Super stuff everyone! Love the Beef Netting & the Gargoyle on the tombstone. Oh I like everything!!


----------



## rockplayson

Thanks sooo much to my awesome reaper!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

wickedwillingwench said:


> yeah, im sure the grands will be eyeing my stuff tonight. I have my hand-smackin ruler ready to deter them. LOLOL.
> 
> I <3 MM1


Yay Im so glad you love it!! Sorry for it being a bit late...I waited a few days past the shipping deadline bc I knew you were in Europe and didn't want it to sit on your porch for days!!! I had fun picking out all the glittery things for you!!!! YAY!! Also..when are you in Disney for Halloween...we are going Oct 18 for the party!!!
! <3 WWW!


----------



## moony_1

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, i'm not cuttin up my authentic Duncan tartan wool scarf bought in scotland last week just to give a guy with no skin a skirt! LOL. maybe if i can find a tartan napkin.


My husband is a member of clan Duncan! His grandmother was a Duncan (maiden name) so we named our first born Duncan in honour of her! Clan Duncan for the win!!!!


----------



## dariusobells

I have been Reaped and I think My Reaper went above and beyond! Rockplayson while recovering from floods in Colorado still managed to send me a top notch Reaper gift.


Secret reaper 2013 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr

I got creepy cloth that will be employed in my new Stalkabout. 


Secret reaper 2013 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr

a couple of ghouls to help haunt my grave yard 


Secret reaper 2013 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


Secret reaper 2013 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr

and a Raven Cage that will be perfect for My "Dead mans party" we are adding to the haunt this year! (the DW has been wanting more ravens)


Secret reaper 2013 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr

Hat's off to ya Rockplayson! you are an awesome reaper!


----------



## kallie

I'm still waiting too, Moonwitchkitty. But in the meantime, I'm super busy with reaper two! I've got a great little victim and I'm stirring up some real goodies for him/her




moonwitchkitty said:


> Me too my porch is lonely


----------



## moony_1

Ok-this will likely take a while, because in doing it from my phone-
I want to send a HUGE thank you to nhh!!! AMAZING reaper! I love absolutely everything, and the time an care put into the homemade things and personal touches for me and the family was beyond phenomenal! Thank you so much!!! 
Now some pics!!! 
The boys were so happy to know they could open the boxes today when the second box came! 







A card topped each box as we opened them up! 







I think their faces speak for themselves! They were thrilled to receive a box all to themselves! 







All of the goodies!!! 







I won't post a pic of everything because it will take forever to post from my phone, but everything was amazing! 













































Ok so I think I got everything I could, (I can't remember what I posted and what I didn't! I got all sorts of goodies! Loved them all but my favorites were definitely the personalized homemade touches! Those consisted of four wooden plaques to hang from the wall; two were pics I had taken of our own pirate yard haunt last year, one was a wonderful "Halloween rules", and the fourth was a lovely collection of the Arizona roller girls league logos (and the refs too!) love it! (I play roller derby so I was stalked wonderfully!) the next homemade item was a lovely bouquet of flowers (they look like a cross between mums and dahlias with eyeballs in the centers of each! Love it! Next, a gorgeous pumpkin decoupaged with "The Valley of Unrest" by Poe! Just beautiful! Also, hubs and myself each received a painted his and hers coffin with a gargoyle on the lid! (If we still go with the Halloween wedding theme, they'd make lovely ring boxes!) 

We also got a bunch of purchased stuff-definitely got spoiled! Baking supplies, an apron, some felt doilies, an led flickering candle, kitchen towel and oven mitt, a sparkly happy Halloween wall hanging, some ice cube trays (the boys saw the tiki ones and automatically started to sing Disney's tiki room!), two awesome sectioned serving trays, a beautiful scarf (which I had to double check was indeed a scarf because hubs made me second guess myself as I had it around my neck lol) and a lovely orange glass bottle which I'm not sure if I'll use for a vase for the bouquet yet, or if I'll just have it as a stand alone with my other bottles. 

AND that's not even including the goodies for the boys! (Sweets, craft kits, tattoos, pencils, giant spinning "pinwheel" lollipops, glo stick spin tops, the list goes on! Completely went overboard but I truly appreciate every little detail! Thank you so much! We had so much fun unwrapping all of the lovely gifts and the surprises kept coming! Just like Christmas but so much better because hey, it's Halloween!  
Thank you N---- (not sure if you wanted your name revealed lol) from the whole crew!


----------



## moony_1

I forgot a pic of my plaques!!! 







I couldn't get a good glare free pic of the two with "my haunt" pics on them, sorry- love them! Thanks again!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I haven't been online much this week with sick kids and of course I have now caught what they had. I just spent the last couple of hours in reaper heaven! really amazing reaps! just WOW!


----------



## The Auditor

rpick89 said:


> Was my turned to be reaped! And apparently audited too! Thanks to The Auditor for the cool stuff!
> 
> I have to ask though, did you rub the spell book in catnip before you sent it? Our youngest cat has not left that thing alone since it came, she has practically licked the cover off of it.
> 
> View attachment 174077


Glad you liked them! Was a bit worried about the glass. Oh, and if you're curious, I'll send you the rest of the Spicy Goat Head recipe. 

No, didn't douse it in catnip...but my one-eyed wonderkitty, Hephaestus, did rub his face on it a few times. Maybe she's got a crush on a Southern Tabby?


----------



## ondeko

moony_1 said:


> I forgot a pic of my plaques!!!
> View attachment 174203
> 
> I couldn't get a good glare free pic of the two with "my haunt" pics on them, sorry- love them! Thanks again!


you got Roller Girl stuff!! I'm jealous. I have a friend who skates for a team in MN.


----------



## moony_1

ondeko said:


> you got Roller Girl stuff!! I'm jealous. I have a friend who skates for a team in MN.


I know! I love it!!! I'm jealous of the Arizona leagues logos-MUCH better than ours!


----------



## moony_1

beautifulnightmare said:


> I haven't been online much this week with sick kids and of course I have now caught what they had. I just spent the last couple of hours in reaper heaven! really amazing reaps! just WOW!


Boo  hope you're all feeling well soon! We did that a couple weeks ago


----------



## bethene

here at long last are the pictures of my great reap from Halloween scream queen first is the picture of what the box looked like,, and when I opened it what it looked liked, next is the great card enclosed, as well as the reaper letter , I got some fabulous candles.. I love these , they will be great in my cemetery,, I have always wanted some~ and the small skulls are cool,,, they have hinged jaws! some where I lost the picture of a box of led tea lights for the candles,, also battery candle sticks,, which I will spread around my witches area ,and the eye balls light up, will be using them next time I make a prop head! next is witchy wall clings,, which I have up already,, they look fantastic in my kitchen! and now,,, the best ever,,,, skelly shelves,,, the wood is in the shape of a toe pincher coffin! the shelf itself too,,,, have one in my family room and one in my kitchen,,, they are so awesome,,, they went above and beyond!!!!! just floored by their generosity!!!!!!!! sorry for the blurry pictures


----------



## Bethany

LOVE those Bethene!! 
Simply Marvelous Reaps!!!A


----------



## WitchyKitty

Nice reap, Bethene! Like all the black candles a lot...now I want to make some black ones to go with my white ones, lol. I'm intrigued by the scented wall art...never seen that before!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Loving all the reaps, still! Terrific things you guys all come up with!


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Kymmm said:


> Did you take pics before you sent it off? if so, we would all like to see what you sent.  if you want to go get your stuff back and send it to me, I promise to appreciate the goodies and post pics


My victim got hers last Friday and hasn't posted pics either


----------



## ALKONOST

Araniella said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.


haha.. me three. That hat is definitely one of my faves  So many wonderfully crafted treasures being made for victims this year.


----------



## ALKONOST

Spookerstar said:


> She is, and she is a bit of a brat sometimes. She wouldn't let her sister Miki (Lilac Point) get close to any of the treasures. She really did give that skeleton a bath. It was the funniest thing. Should have had a video of it instead of just a photo


Yes.. a video would've been fun. If your kitties are anything like mine though.. as soon as you want to capture something on video, they'll purposely decide it's time to go do something else. Like eating or using the kitty box. Definitely not something video worthy


----------



## nhh

Moony - so glad you liked it all. Your boys are adorable!! I love those smiling faces. Seriously that just makes it all worth while!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

living dead girl, wow, awesome gifts. very creative
spookerstar, someone was good to you too. wow, nice reap
wttchful thinking, that is a thoughtful reaper. love the mirror
evening kiss, nice reap. bet it took time to tie that knot
look at the gifts pour in
halloweeeineer, another one gets reaped. cool gift
saki, your reaper really did well. fits your theme perfectly
holy not so good red hallows, looks like your package has been backed into.


----------



## hallorenescene

red hollows, it's amazing from the look of the box everything survived. nice reap
pumpkin queen, some more nice gifts. you were well reaped
bscary, I agree, even the box was awesome
doto, I see your kids really get into the spirit of Halloween. how fun. they are real adorable. I got a kick out of their poses. you got some nice gifts. hey, I know how to play peter, peter, pumpkin eater. lol. and that's it. and cool you had the same reaper 3 years in a row. I had the same reaper 2 years, but not in a row.


----------



## hallorenescene

rpick, cool reap. hhmmmm, interesting about your cat. wonder what auditors answer will be
wicked willing wench, and to think, you're not runner up for last anymore. nice reap. I have that spider, I love it


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Yay Im so glad you love it!! Sorry for it being a bit late...I waited a few days past the shipping deadline bc I knew you were in Europe and didn't want it to sit on your porch for days!!! I had fun picking out all the glittery things for you!!!! YAY!! Also..when are you in Disney for Halloween...we are going Oct 18 for the party!!!
> ! <3 WWW!


OH MY GOD, MELISSA!!! (MM1)...we are going that day, too! we should SO meet up!!! what a small world!!!! (after all..bwahahahaha)


----------



## wickedwillingwench

moony_1 said:


> My husband is a member of clan Duncan! His grandmother was a Duncan (maiden name) so we named our first born Duncan in honour of her! Clan Duncan for the win!!!!


Moony, we just came back from our first trip to Scotland and it tore my heart to stand in Culloden and think of the loss and cruelty perpetrated by the English against our clansmen. There is a memorial stone in the walkway to Clan Duncan. 

I can't wait to go back to Scotland. It was freakin awesome.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

moony_1 said:


> My husband is a member of clan Duncan! His grandmother was a Duncan (maiden name) so we named our first born Duncan in honour of her! Clan Duncan for the win!!!!


Moony, we just came back from our first trip to Scotland and it tore my heart to stand in Culloden and think of the loss and cruelty perpetrated by the English against our clansmen. There is a memorial stone in the walkway to Clan Duncan. 

I can't wait to go back to Scotland. It was freakin awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene

msgator, nice reap. now just sit back and enjoy the others
normal like you, that is a sweet gargoyle. nice reap
rock, I love that clock. but the photo of you and that expression rocks
darious, nice reap. I love the ghouls
moony, nice reap. I love the expressions on the kids faces. sweet how excited they are. and they are very cute boys.
boo, hope you feel better pronto
bethene, yeah, you were reaped. I love that shelf. that is so cute. and you are so lucky to get those candles. I always wanted to make some, but now I have some similar, so i'm good. and your card is adorable


----------



## mikieofthedead

Alrighty here are the pictures of my Reap!!!!! I got extremely lucky. The lantern gave me an awesome idea as well- Thanks to my Reaper!!


----------



## bethene

Hallo, not only did I have one cool shelf, I have , two, so I hung one in the breezeway, right where everyone walks into the house, a day one in my kitchen eating area. My son was getting ready to walk out the door , looked at it and said, you have some crazy friends, mom, and I said why thank you, yes I do!
I should mention that her husband built those for me, he did a wonderful job,


----------



## LairMistress

Do we need pick-up reapers if someone hasn't been reaped? I didn't take part in SR2, but I'd be happy to pick one up if someone is going without!


----------



## blackbutterflyRN

First, I just want to say that the gifts this year have been amazing! It's great to see such Halloween spirit  

Second, I want to show off my awesome reaper gifts (sorry for the delay in posting - it's been a really crazy week!).









A wonderfully decorated box that let me know I'd been reaped!








A lovely addition to my Halloween decor! I love this!








I loved these kitchen towels...I definitely needed these and they will be getting lots of use! Also a witch sign which is already hanging up on my wall!








Next, a tin full of my husbands very favorite Halloween candy...Candy corn! I love the tin cause I bake so much during the fall season and always run out of storage for them so this is perfect!!








Amazing Halloween baking goodies! The wrappers and sprinkles will most definitely not last very long! And I love the cookies cutters too!


Thanks again to my Secret Reaper....please reveal yourself so I can give you a proper thank you!!


----------



## Hearts1003

I DID get my secret reaper package! I will post pics this weekend!


----------



## moony_1

wickedwillingwench said:


> Moony, we just came back from our first trip to Scotland and it tore my heart to stand in Culloden and think of the loss and cruelty perpetrated by the English against our clansmen. There is a memorial stone in the walkway to Clan Duncan.
> 
> I can't wait to go back to Scotland. It was freakin awesome.


I would love to go someday-haven't ever been. But Ireland and Scotland are definitely on my to do list (much before the warmer destinations too!) my family has more Irish and English descent (I'm a Newfie!) but I think my heart belongs to the Irish and the scots  we are currently waiting to find out if we'll be moving to kincardine Ontario, which has strong Scottish roots. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> moony, nice reap. I love the expressions on the kids faces. sweet how excited they are. and they are very cute boys.


Haha yes, I ha to tell them to try and calm down a bit during opening their box because I was worried they'd just break it all in excitement!! Thy love Halloween an often play "trik or treat" throughout the year (they go around with baskets, buckets etc and wearing costumes from their dress up bin and I toss random toys they own into the buckets lol and thanks- they get their look from me HAhAHA ohhhh there's my laugh for the day! Nah they get their cuteness from papa!


----------



## Spookerstar

moony_1 said:


> My husband is a member of clan Duncan! His grandmother was a Duncan (maiden name) so we named our first born Duncan in honour of her! Clan Duncan for the win!!!!



I love it! My grandmother was a Duncan. It was so much fun to have my maid of honor wear her tartan at my wedding in honor of her. Hurray for Clan Duncan!


----------



## Killamira

I've been REAPED!!! I was so excited to hear my doorbell ding because I just knew it had to be the day!!! Okay Reaper, you must have mind reading abilities because my box was filled with all beautiful and handmade Queen of Hearts swag! As most know, I am doing a Twisted wonderland theme this year and I have just been so busy working on everything else that I haven't had a chance to start my Queen of Hearts room. Well now I've gotten my motivation thanks to you SR! I love it all, thank you so much! 
My box included no note, but it did come from Minnesota. Still unknown is my Reaper. Contents include a Queen of Hearts dress with my colors, black white and red! Beautiful! A gorgeous clock, and heavy.....Wow!! My goodness it could be an addition to the lead pipe and wench in the game Clue! A Paint the roses red sign with attached evidence! lol A dozen red painted roses that I can not thank you enough for! I've too been painting my roses red and this helps tremendously having an extra dozen. A huge glitter red wall decor, which I love! It will catch the light perfectly and draw an eye. Again I love everything! Please reveal yourself as my fabulous mind reading Reaper! Much love <3


----------



## lilangel_66071

ok SO SO SORRY VICITM!!! Your Package is on its way!!! Little late getting it off. My work is killing us with ot and i havent had a day off to send it. So it is sent and will be arriving on tuesday!!! Again SOOOOOOO SORRY!!!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Great late reaps! So yesterday wasn't my day, but I think today might be. The house is clean, the fall candles are burning... it is 80+ degrees and I'm getting ready to go to beach, so that's kinda throwing off the mood, but I still think there will be a delivery at m house!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Kardec251985 said:


> I was reaped while I was on vacation. Reaper, I'm sorry if I had you waiting on pins and needles after you sent your package! Getting home yesterday after a _long_ 16 hour drive and seeing your box made me so happy and everything inside is *WONDERFUL!* Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 173356
> 
> The moment I opened the box. Everything is so beautifully wrapped!
> 
> View attachment 173357
> 
> All of the loot! A paper skeleton, JOL paper box, handmade hair barrette, candle and candle holder, handmade bag with my name on it! , handmade wall hanger, socks, a taper candle holder with 2 red tapers, black creepy cloth, 2 handmade witches bottles, a scary sounds CD, and a handmade card. Boy was I reaped! I mentioned that I appreciate handmade items more than anything and, after receiving everything, I can completely stand by what I said. The handmade items are so well made and I love that my reaper put so much time and effort into thinking about what I would like.
> 
> View attachment 173358
> 
> The witches bottles. One had crimpled pieces inside and the other had tiny, round, hard "egg" objects.
> 
> View attachment 173359
> 
> Candle holder for tapers. Very elegant.
> 
> View attachment 173360
> 
> A felted bag with my name on it. I don't have kids (yet) but can see myself putting this bag out on display with "surprise Halloween gifts from mommy" located inside during the week of Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 173362
> 
> Amazing wall hanging my reaper made by hand after seeing a similar Bethany Lowe piece on one of my Pinterest pages. I cannot stress how professional and pretty this is in real life!
> 
> View attachment 173365
> 
> Handmade felt barrette. This will be a staple accessory of my fall wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 173368
> 
> Cute candle holder with my reaper's favorite fall scent: Yankee Candle Harvest Welcome.
> 
> View attachment 173369
> 
> Wearing my new socks from my reaper!
> 
> So who was the great person who thought about everything so carefully and painstakingly created gorgeous items by hand? *HALLOWEEN SCREAM!* Thank you SO much Halloween Scream for all of the items you sent. They will all be put to good use this October (and some items are already getting used.) I could not have asked for a better reaper. Happy halloween!


I keep meaning to go back to this post - 
You're welcome Kardec251985! You were such a fun Victim to have. I think we could be Halloween twinsies!


----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## wickedwillingwench

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 174359
> 
> View attachment 174360
> 
> View attachment 174361
> 
> View attachment 174362


oh, those skewers look absolutely disgusting. I need them!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*Thank you spookyone!! i loved everything!! now i can stop belly aching *


----------



## im the goddess

More fabulous reaps everyone. Glad to know more are on the way. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## rpick89

Ahh, must be your cat that she smells. Thanks again.



The Auditor said:


> Glad you liked them! Was a bit worried about the glass. Oh, and if you're curious, I'll send you the rest of the Spicy Goat Head recipe.
> 
> No, didn't douse it in catnip...but my one-eyed wonderkitty, Hephaestus, did rub his face on it a few times. Maybe she's got a crush on a Southern Tabby?


----------



## rpick89

Normal - 
I'm glad you liked everything, maybe more glad to see you weren't the last one to get reaped!



NormalLikeYou said:


> We've been reaped!!!
> The box and the envelope for the card had these adorable bat stickers everywhere!
> 
> View attachment 174165
> 
> 
> HALLOWEEN TOWELS! I saw some of these a couple of weeks ago and really wanted them but didn't buy them. After pondering a while I decided I just had to have them, but they were all gone when we went back to get them. Now I have them!
> 
> View attachment 174167
> 
> 
> This. Oh, wow. This is amazing!!!
> 
> View attachment 174169
> 
> 
> And there's a way cool bat & skulls!
> 
> View attachment 174170
> 
> 
> We had to have some fun with lighting...
> 
> View attachment 174171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you, Secret Reaper? We loved everything! Thank you so much! No need to apologize for the delay - 'twas well worth the wait!
> Can ya'll believe our generous reaper says more is on the way?!? If that happens we might need to replace our over-worked exclamation point key!


----------



## kallie

Ok, moonwitchkitty, you're all set! Love the spell book

Now, maybe I'm the last to be reaped this year. I'm delighted to acquire that award


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

bethene said:


> here at long last are the pictures of my great reap from Halloween scream queen first is the picture of what the box looked like,, and when I opened it what it looked liked, next is the great card enclosed, as well as the reaper letter , I got some fabulous candles.. I love these , they will be great in my cemetery,, I have always wanted some~ and the small skulls are cool,,, they have hinged jaws! some where I lost the picture of a box of led tea lights for the candles,, also battery candle sticks,, which I will spread around my witches area ,and the eye balls light up, will be using them next time I make a prop head! next is witchy wall clings,, which I have up already,, they look fantastic in my kitchen! and now,,, the best ever,,,, skelly shelves,,, the wood is in the shape of a toe pincher coffin! the shelf itself too,,,, have one in my family room and one in my kitchen,,, they are so awesome,,, they went above and beyond!!!!! just floored by their generosity!!!!!!!! sorry for the blurry pictures


Bethene I love your skeletons !


----------



## Helena Handbasket

blackbutterflyRN said:


> Thanks again to my Secret Reaper....please reveal yourself so I can give you a proper thank you!!


It was me  I'm glad you liked the gifts! I bought one of those tins for myself. I thought it was cute.


----------



## Haunted Nana

bethene said:


> here at long last are the pictures of my great reap from Halloween scream queen first is the picture of what the box looked like,, and when I opened it what it looked liked, next is the great card enclosed, as well as the reaper letter , I got some fabulous candles.. I love these , they will be great in my cemetery,, I have always wanted some~ and the small skulls are cool,,, they have hinged jaws! some where I lost the picture of a box of led tea lights for the candles,, also battery candle sticks,, which I will spread around my witches area ,and the eye balls light up, will be using them next time I make a prop head! next is witchy wall clings,, which I have up already,, they look fantastic in my kitchen! and now,,, the best ever,,,, skelly shelves,,, the wood is in the shape of a toe pincher coffin! the shelf itself too,,,, have one in my family room and one in my kitchen,,, they are so awesome,,, they went above and beyond!!!!! just floored by their generosity!!!!!!!! sorry for the blurry pictures


I love thats skelly shelf


----------



## Killamira

I was your reaper Bscary! I am glad it made it there box unharmed too much. I was hoping you would like the box itself  I had fun making the things for you. I wanted to keep them black and white so they would go with most anything. You were fun to reap! <3


B Scary said:


> Thank you dear Reaper -- you are fabulous!! Now if you'd only revel thyself. I received my package today and let's just say WOW -- the box itself will be a prop at our party. It was perfectly POEtic. I had such a great time just looking at the box its gorgeous! Inside there were all kinds of goodies. Candles, tea lights, a skull & raven, a beautiful Poe picture frame and more!
> 
> View attachment 173994
> View attachment 173995
> View attachment 173996
> View attachment 173993
> View attachment 173997
> View attachment 173998


----------



## hallorenescene

mike of the dead, nice reaping. looks like you got lots of the dead. lol. 
bethene, your sons comment made me laugh. 
blackbutter, nice reap. I love cookie cutters too. and look, you can munch while you bake to munch
kilamira, nice reap. how could you not love all the love. nice theme by the way.
moonwitchkitty, nice reap. if you eat those skewers, you will be bellyaching again. lol. they are a cool, mouth watering idea. looks like you had some good company opening your gift. adorable little guy


----------



## Bethany

Loving these reaps! They range from creepy to cute depending on who the victim is. So personalized!!


----------



## bethene

I agree Bethany,, every one did a fabulous job of personalizing the gifts,,,,, You guys all ROCK!!!!!!

I actually don't think you will be the last Kallie,, one of our 2 who will be rescued probably will be!


----------



## The Walking Dead

kallie said:


> Now, maybe I'm the last to be reaped this year. I'm delighted to acquire that award


Not yet I'm still in the running.


----------



## Miss Erie

Yay! I was reaped! Thank you Reaper for thinking of me


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

WitchyKitty said:


> Nice reap, Bethene! Like all the black candles a lot...now I want to make some black ones to go with my white ones, lol. I'm intrigued by the scented wall art...never seen that before!


Hi Kitty! The wall art was from Yankee Candle! It has a fabulous scent. I'm wishing now that I'd ordered two!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows

The Walking Dead was reaped and she's not home. Hahaha. Gave her a quick phone call and she's so excited that I fear she may be telling her Dad to drive faster in this crazy rain we are having. She wanted me to let you know she'll post pictures as soon as she gets home and that she is sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## The Walking Dead

*Worth the WAIT!!!!*

I've been reaped!!! I got an awesome reap today and it came with a ton of cool stuff and even stuff I didn't ask for but totally wanted. I got three halloween signs, severed limbs, CANDY!!!, grow zombies, zombie tape, a creepy spider, a changing picture of creepy girls, Halloween socks, tattoos, a crow and an owl, a glow pumpkin necklace, fingers, eyeballs, creepy bloody cloth, rat, Daryl's EARS.... I got Daryl's ears...how cool. AND, a zombie doll that is so creepy and cute at the same time, a little cape that lights up and Nightmare Before Christmas earrings!!!! 

I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!! *Thank you Hearts1003!!!!* I found your clue!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Walking dead your reaper out did themselves too cool


----------



## bethene

Miss Eerie, I love that pumpkin!! And all the little pumpkins, is that some kind of jelly? Too cool!!! I adore Halloween socks too, great reap!! 

The walking dead, wow, what a haul, love the ear rings,! And that doll is great!!!


----------



## kallie

Oh! I love the doll! Cute


----------



## The Walking Dead

Thanks. This was an AWESOME 1st reap for me thanks again hearts1003.


----------



## kloey74

Miss Erie said:


> Yay! I was reaped! Thank you Reaper for thinking of me
> View attachment 174493


I am in love with that metal pumpkin!


----------



## sikntwizted

Give hearts1003 a hand! And a foot. Then give that to Walking Dead. Or something...


----------



## Miss Erie

bethene said:


> Miss Eerie, I love that pumpkin!! And all the little pumpkins, is that some kind of jelly? Too cool!!! I adore Halloween socks too, great reap!!
> 
> The walking dead, wow, what a haul, love the ear rings,! And that doll is great!!!


It's Pumpkin Butter! Going to try it in my oatmeal 



kloey74 said:


> I am in love with that metal pumpkin!


It's very cool in real life. I like all the scroll work.


----------



## Hearts1003

My Reapings! So sorry it took so long to post the pics. I haven't figured out the name of my SR yet but I will. Now that my training is done for my new job I will have more time on my hands. 
I was so ecstatic just over the packaging! I was freaking! Owl Post! Hogsmeade! Charmed! Handle with care! I have got to figure out how you did that! Madame!  The packaging alone was enough for me!
Love everything! The fortune telling cards are perfect for my witch display! The soap is amazing!!!!! Decking out the bathroom now! Fam thinks I'm nuts but I don't care! Dead Zone is on my door now along with spider silhouettes! Purple lights are always a need and a must! 
I love everything but I cannot get over the packaging! I know I sound absolutely crazy but it just completely blew my mind! Thank you SR!!!! From the bottom of my heart!

Badgirl! Badgirl is my SR! The answer was smacking me in the face the whole time! SMH again and again and again.......


----------



## Hearts1003

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hearts1003

Well that didn't post my pics in order but oh well!


----------



## Hearts1003

The Walking Dead I want you to know I could not have done all that without some help from your Mother, The Red Hallows.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Hearts it was all you. I LOVE the doll...you did a fantastic job on Lily's reap.


----------



## Hollows Eva

The Walking Dead said:


> I've been reaped!!! I got an awesome reap today and it came with a ton of cool stuff and even stuff I didn't ask for but totally wanted. I got three halloween signs, severed limbs, CANDY!!!, grow zombies, zombie tape, a creepy spider, a changing picture of creepy girls, Halloween socks, tattoos, a crow and an owl, a glow pumpkin necklace, fingers, eyeballs, creepy bloody cloth, rat, Daryl's EARS.... I got Daryl's ears...how cool. AND, a zombie doll that is so creepy and cute at the same time, a little cape that lights up and Nightmare Before Christmas earrings!!!!
> 
> I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!! *Thank you Hearts1003!!!!* I found your clue!
> 
> 
> View attachment 174526
> 
> 
> View attachment 174527
> 
> 
> View attachment 174531
> 
> 
> View attachment 174534
> 
> 
> View attachment 174536


I love that doll!! Oh and hello CANDYCORN M&Ms????!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my reaper sent me some cute lil treat bags and I am going to use them to 'boo' the neighbors.


----------



## Bethany

Hollows Eva said:


> I love that doll!! Oh and hello CANDYCORN M&Ms????!!!


I had some - not what I expected - yet couldn't stop eating them. Glad I only got a "single" bag. Same with the StarBurst Candy corn.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i usually buy a can of peanuts and a bag of candy corn.. taste just like a payday ,mmmmmm


----------



## WitchyKitty

Terrific reaps everyone!! The cool reaps just keep coming! What a great SR season so far!


----------



## NOWHINING

how many left beside Silver Lady?


----------



## Halloween Scream

NOWHINING said:


> how many left beside Silver Lady?


Me! Although I did receive a teaser in the mail yesterday. It was a nice card, and a package of pumpkin spice tea lights. The card said "Soon! "


----------



## bethene

Halloween screams is on the way,, Kymmm's is on the way,, Kallies 2nd box is on the way,, Digbugsgirl is being rescued,,


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I'm on the sidelines yet too. Hopefully this week.


----------



## im the goddess

I hope you guys who are waiting get reaped real soon.


----------



## MissMandy

The Walking Dead said:


> View attachment 174534


Omg....no way. Daryl's geek ears necklace?? Lmao, that is beyond freakin awesome! Major kudos for creativity there! 

Even more great reaps over the weekend! Y'all are so dang talented!


----------



## Bethany

Halloween Scream said:


> Me! Although I did receive a teaser in the mail yesterday. It was a nice card, and a package of pumpkin spice tea lights. The card said "Soon! "


And it will be soon.


----------



## bethene

oh yeah,, Paul's is on the way also!!!!!!!!! actually there are more floating around, but slowly getting the final ones to their owners!


----------



## Teresa M

Once this SR is complete, I think that each of us should send a bag of candy corn to Hollows Eva.


----------



## hallorenescene

miss erie, nice reap. now my daughter would fight you for those cool socks, I love that large ornate pumpkin, and the spider bottle
the walking dead, another nice reap. that zombie doll is endearing, but when you put that cape on, oh, that is really adorable. I really love daryls ears too. that is so bizarre he wore those. and the earrings are so cute.
hearts1003, that is a very nice reap. I have a deck of the tarot cards. mine are very old. I didn't even know you could still buy that particular deck. your dead zone sign is really pretty. and those are nice looking bottles
ahhh, so red hallows is hearts mother. I wondered how she new hearts got reaped. so it's a small, small world


----------



## ondeko

Teresa M said:


> Once this SR is complete, I think that each of us should send a bag of candy corn to Hollows Eva.


Are you sure? I heard rats got the last batch.


----------



## Araniella

So then....more pics this week!?!! Can't wait!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Can't wait for more pics!!!!! Hoping you guys who still need to be reaped won't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## mayleth

Miss Erie said:


> Yay! I was reaped! Thank you Reaper for thinking of me


Sorry it was so long in coming!!!
It took me WAY longer to finish weaving the shoe laces than I had originally thought it would. If you prefer purple & black let me know.

Oh.. and the chocolate bar is super yummy.... I had one too.


----------



## mayleth

The reaper came a knock'in at my door 
And left me gifts that I very much adore

I actually got my box not quite a week go so this post is long overdue. I opened it in the morning so the lighting in these pictures is REALLY bad.
The box was decorated with black cats, ravens and I was so excited when I saw it on my door step.

Contents:
*Cloth table cloth w/ spiders (my new favorite halloween table cloth)
*Halloween-damask print table cloth (waterproof!)
*Talon salad servers
*Skull Plate
*OMG AMAZING wrought iron hanging-pumpkin-cage candle holder









Here's a close up of the awesome candle holder... it's not small... I was stoked with my gifts before I saw it... it just blew me away.









<3 my reaper!!!! Thank you so so so much!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Sorry its taken me so long to post, I've been on vacation. I received my goodies last week.

Thank you very very much secret reaper from Wichita, KS!!

I got creepy cloth, bats, tombstones, spiders, Spanish moss and some really cute scrapbook paper and stickers. I got several yankee candle things to hang in the car and pumpkin scented candle................it smells so good!!


----------



## offmymeds

here's a pic of all of it.......................yes, I already started burning the candle


----------



## Hollows Eva

bethene said:


> Halloween screams is on the way,, Kymmm's is on the way,, Kallies 2nd box is on the way,, Digbugsgirl is being rescued,,


should I worry I dont see my name there


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I love all the reapings.


----------



## Kerimonster

Doto,

Your kids are getting so big!! Thanks for taking so many pictures!


----------



## doto

Kerimonster.....It was my pleasure. We had an absolute ball opening everything. It is not often my wife gets excited about Halloween but you had her excited and eagerly anticicpating every package. Anastasia and Reichen have defintely changed from 2 years ago, and they are more excited about opening the reaper gifts than they are about Christmas gifts most years.....Thanks for the wonderful memories you have created for our family through your reaper gifts and I thought I would let you know the music sheets will be well used. I would love to pass along the means to purchase the music book to Anastasia's teacher once it is ready so please post it, so everyone on the forum can find it too.


----------



## EveningKiss

This just came in from (I am presuming) Secret Reaper #2:


----------



## Bethany

Nice reaps peeps!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

My reapee had a notice left at her door as no one was home when the attempt to deliver occurred! Pics forthcoming now that I have opened my reapers box!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

wickedwillingwench said:


> OH MY GOD, MELISSA!!! (MM1)...we are going that day, too! we should SO meet up!!! what a small world!!!! (after all..bwahahahaha)


OMG LETS DO IT!! I CANT BELIVE YOU ARE GOING THE SAME TIME!! Sending you a PM!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

MichaelMyers1 said:


> OMG LETS DO IT!! I CANT BELIVE YOU ARE GOING THE SAME TIME!! Sending you a PM!


 The king and i are talking about going that date as well. Have not bought tickets yet but will be soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

mayleth, that candle holder is soooo pretty. nice reap
off my meds, good reap. those tombstones look pretty nice
eveningkiss, I love that paddle. that brings back fun childhood memories, plus a few accounts of getting bonked on the head. lol.


----------



## midnightterror

Still waiting on my secret reaper, hoping it gets in soon!


----------



## MissMandy

EveningKiss said:


> This just came in from (I am presuming) Secret Reaper #2:
> 
> View attachment 175011


How cool  There's a thread started for SR2 teasers and pictures.


----------



## kallie

Holy crappola! I got reaped!! Pictures to come soon, but my reaper *lilangel *knows I'm a kitschy, vintage gal! I'm home alone and I'm jumping up and down, yelling "I GOT REAPED! I GOT REAPED!" and my dog, Snowy is looking at me like, "shut up, lady, I'm trying to nap!" 

Lilangel sent me a hanging witch a couple weeks ago that makes sounds and eyes light up (and it's super cool!) and today I got a brain mold, a vintage style witch sign, skull ice tray, eyeball ice cubes, kitschy witch candle holder, A VINTAGE MONSTERS OF FILM MAGAZINE FEATURING UNIVERSAL'S PHANTOM OF THE OPERA MONSTER ON THE COVER !! (that I'll have to be so gentle with because it's very old and AMAZING!), and a giant Frankenstein head pillow.

I'm about to walk down to get my daughter from the bus stop and she will most definitely steal my giant franky pillow, and prolly the eyeball ice cubes!!

*THANK YOU LILANGEL!!!*


----------



## witchymom

Fear not, dear victim, your replacement package is on the way (since the post office is full of incompetent bumbling idiots and they STILL can't find your package). And/or your mailman or person it was delivered to is a thief. 

I truly do hope you like it, even though it's not what I originally intended for you to get  

And this time, a signature is required.....


----------



## kallie

My reapings:

I didn't even get a pic of The Munsters pic on the other side...argh! This box was great!


Slowly opening...


lilangel did some research and knew I love vintage things...


Awesome GIANT Frankie pillow!! I love it!


Love the vintage style pic here! Looks almost like an old cigarette/liquor ad


I told you she'd steal it!!!


It's hard to take a pic of yourself with a bulky DSLR, but I love my camera:


----------



## witchymom

LOVE the pillow!~ too cute!


----------



## Bethany

NICE!!
Love the eyeballs? Please Reaper share where you got them!!


----------



## lilangel_66071

I am so glad you loved everything  I tried my darndest to get an era of items.. I stalked your page!!! quite a few times and went to some vintage stores and antique stores.. You and i like the same things so it was pretty easy finding things. ENJOY!!!! I hope your daughter likes the pillow


----------



## lilangel_66071

i got the eye balls at walmart!!! they have tons, and the brain mold as well .. the pumkin with witches hat at walmart too the rest came from an antique store in my town.. pillow from kohls. witch walmart .com


----------



## Thesmartmama

Mayleth -

I'm so glad you liked the items. I was trying to fulfill your serveware and lighting requests . . . .

Jennifer


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Awww, the Frankie pillow is so cute ! what is the little pumpkin with the witch hat? is that the candle holder ?


----------



## lilangel_66071

its a hanging decor, like for your front door.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

oh ok, he's really cute. she mentioned a candle holder i didn't see in the pics so i thought maybe he was it


----------



## lilangel_66071

Oh yeah its not in the pic. Its an vintage candle holder that is a witch with a coldren.. if i remember right.. its very cute. Kallie can you post pic of it?


----------



## kallie

Sorry! I fell asleep. Haha. I've got the punky on my front door right now and some how the little witchy tea light holder escaped cause she's not in the pics lol. She's on my hutch now, so I don't know if I put her there or she flew. Woo! I'm still half asleep!

Love the pillow so much and I haven't seen it for hours since I opened the box, so I know Peanut ran off with it! 

Thanks again lilangel! I love everything so much!!!


----------



## Kymmm

The Post office found the box from my Reaper!! JohnnyAppleseed, YOU ARE AWESOME!!!! I don't know if you heard but the post office lost my gift after they left the note on my door. But they found it today and I couldn't be happier! 
The box was HUGE!! How the heck they lost it, is beyond me.. but here is a pic of it on my couch.








I opened the box and on top was Act IV, Scene 1 from Macbeth... The Witches Spell!! LOVE IT!!








Then on top of the foam peanuts, I found two CD's and some black roses... the anticipation was growing!! The CD's are full of classical, scary music! I'm really looking forward to listening to them!!








Then.... buried among the foam peanuts... a Beautiful surprise!! A tombstone! The paint is wonderful and I think the drool on the skull may glow int the dark!!!!








Johnny... thank you so, SO much!! I am so tickled!! I can't wait to display it in my cemetery!! You are an OUTSTANDING Reaper and have made my October!!


----------



## lilangel_66071

kallie said:


> Sorry! I fell asleep. Haha. I've got the punky on my front door right now and some how the little witchy tea light holder escaped cause she's not in the pics lol. She's on my hutch now, so I don't know if I put her there or she flew. Woo! I'm still half asleep!
> 
> Love the pillow so much and I haven't seen it for hours since I opened the box, so I know Peanut ran off with it!
> 
> Thanks again lilangel! I love everything so much!!!


You are very welcome had fun being your reaper


----------



## Bethany

WOW!! more super reaps!! SR2 has begun & we're not done with the Main one yet. Go figure.

Off topic. Was at Dollar General & they has Caramel & Vanilla Lg. Marshmallows, Pumpkin Spice ones & Gingerbread ones. I thought Caramel & Vanilla for Hot Chocolate & what do you all think of Pumpkin Spice or Gingerbread Rice Krispie Treats?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yay! Awesome reaps!! Anymore still to be reaped??


----------



## bethene

yes,, a few yet,,, 3 or 4 I think,,,midnight terror,, silver lady, digbugsgirl, off the top of my head,,, the last 2 have been rescued,, I had thought midnight terrors was shipped,,, pm'd his reaper to check into it!


----------



## Immortalia

YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So, what time should I be over????? 



Bethany said:


> WOW!! more super reaps!! SR2 has begun & we're not done with the Main one yet. Go figure.
> 
> Off topic. Was at Dollar General & they has Caramel & Vanilla Lg. Marshmallows, Pumpkin Spice ones & Gingerbread ones. I thought Caramel & Vanilla for Hot Chocolate & what do you all think of Pumpkin Spice or Gingerbread Rice Krispie Treats?


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, you and your daughter are adorable. and that is a nice reap. well worth the wait. I love that wicked witch, we'll just call her a kitchen witch since you like kitchen stuff. and that magazine would be fun to browse through. 
kymmm, you look so happy. very pretty picture. nice reap. I have the cd on the left. I used it last year in my haunt. now, let's talk about that tombstone....WOWZA... that is cool. I think that is quite the cool idea to have glow in the dark drool. 
Bethany, I think it sounds yummy. mmmmm good.


----------



## Kymmm

No glow in the dark drool... I discovered it has a flickering tea light in the jaw of the skull so it's candle wax!!!! Very, VERY cool!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Kymmm, check under the lower jaw of the skull and you will find a switch to turn on the flickering candle it the skulls mouth. I am so happy that it made it to you!


----------



## Halloween Scream

WitchyKitty said:


> Yay! Awesome reaps!! Anymore still to be reaped??


Me! Me! Everyone better be sticking around for a little while longer because you know I'll be sharing pictures of my reap


----------



## hallorenescene

oh man, kymmm, that is even cooler. way to reap johnny.
i'm there till the end. I love all the reaps


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I see my package for my victim has been received. Hoping that they like it.


----------



## im the goddess

Nice tombstone!


----------



## Hollows Eva

I HAVE BEEN ROYALY REAPED!!!!!! 
O rose of May,
Dear maid, kind sister, sweet Ophelia!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!

Your note asked if this was all I had hoped for --it was BEYOND that! And so thoughtfull!! When i finally got the box ( no thanx to the lazy compagny that didnt bother deliver it, but just slipped me a note, and made me go downtown to pick it up!!!) I heard rattling sounds and they gave it to me upside down, so I was really worried!! Lucky for me it turned out that the rattling was the sweet sound of corns of candy rattling in their bags lol. 
Right.. pictures.. here they come...









LOOK at all the greatness I got! Scenesetters ( yay!! they will be perfect for my party) LOTS of candycorn, a really cool poison apple, a crow and whichs bottles that are all going straight into my display at the party!
The bottles are really fantastic!!! And I love the apple idea so much, i might even try to make something similar myself.. maybe lol.. lets see how I get on 
i got EYEBALLS, i just love eyballs lol, and theese are especially gross, so I will have so much fun with them  and I got a "support halloween" banner which i laughed about. I need to hang that on my DOOR so all my neighbores can see it! Last but not least I got the coolest thing.. two cookbooks that ophelia made -The titles are IN DANISH!!!! They are both the titles of two very classic old fashioned danish cookbooks, gone halloween!! One is "the cookbook of all times -With hansl and Gretl LOL -she even translated their names to the danish version!! AND.. when you OPEN the books.. well see for yourself:
















!!!!! SEE. truly magical books. Those are Smores candycorn and apple candycorn. I never had the smores ones before.. but I love them!









The bottles! They are fab!









The poison apple!!! I love the idea.

THANK YOU SO MUCH REAPER, you did an amazing job!


----------



## bethene

Oh , what a great reap, Eva, the recipe books are so cool!! And now you have a good stash of candy corn. And the poison apple is amazing!!!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Hollows Eva said:


> I HAVE BEEN ROYALY REAPED!!!!!!
> O rose of May,
> Dear maid, kind sister, sweet Ophelia!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your note asked if this was all I had hoped for --it was BEYOND that! And so thoughtfull!! When i finally got the box ( no thanx to the lazy compagny that didnt bother deliver it, but just slipped me a note, and made me go downtown to pick it up!!!) I heard rattling sounds and they gave it to me upside down, so I was really worried!! Lucky for me it turned out that the rattling was the sweet sound of corns of candy rattling in their bags lol.
> Right.. pictures.. here they come...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK at all the greatness I got! Scenesetters ( yay!! they will be perfect for my party) LOTS of candycorn, a really cool poison apple, a crow and whichs bottles that are all going straight into my display at the party!
> The bottles are really fantastic!!! And I love the apple idea so much, i might even try to make something similar myself.. maybe lol.. lets see how I get on
> i got EYEBALLS, i just love eyballs lol, and theese are especially gross, so I will have so much fun with them  and I got a "support halloween" banner which i laughed about. I need to hang that on my DOOR so all my neighbores can see it! Last but not least I got the coolest thing.. two cookbooks that ophelia made -The titles are IN DANISH!!!! They are both the titles of two very classic old fashioned danish cookbooks, gone halloween!! One is "the cookbook of all times -With hansl and Gretl LOL -she even translated their names to the danish version!! AND.. when you OPEN the books.. well see for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!! SEE. truly magical books. Those are Smores candycorn and apple candycorn. I never had the smores ones before.. but I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottles! They are fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poison apple!!! I love the idea.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH REAPER, you did an amazing job!


I love that poison apple and that scene setter!! Awesome reap


----------



## lizzyborden

Since my victim hasn't posted any pictures, I thought I'd just post the items I made. 









One of my Victim's likes was vintage jack-o-lanterns. I did a search and found a photo of a paper mache one and based my creation on that. The vintage JOLs I found did not have a lid, they were simply open at the top. So I decided to give this one a lid as my previous pumpkins were open at the bottom and this was a new design I've been wanting to incorporate into my own. Painting it was the big dilemma. I've painted my other pumpkins to be creepy and I wanted this one to have a vintage/antique look to it. I sent along a strobe pumpkin light to illuminate it.









I wanted to create a few potion bottles but was unable to find my stash of various bottles. So I picked up these three spice jars at the flea market and added the labels and ingredients. There was also a candle that I applied a pumpkin ooze label to but I didn't get a picture of it.


----------



## Kardec251985

lizzyborden said:


> Since my victim hasn't posted any pictures, I thought I'd just post the items I made.
> 
> View attachment 175257
> 
> 
> One of my Victim's likes was vintage jack-o-lanterns. I did a search and found a photo of a paper mache one and based my creation on that. The vintage JOLs I found did not have a lid, they were simply open at the top. So I decided to give this one a lid as my previous pumpkins were open at the bottom and this was a new design I've been wanting to incorporate into my own. Painting it was the big dilemma. I've painted my other pumpkins to be creepy and I wanted this one to have a vintage/antique look to it. I sent along a strobe pumpkin light to illuminate it.



lizzyborden, the JOL looks amazing!


----------



## DebBDeb

WOWZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE that ghost/pumpkin thingie!!! What a terrific reap!



Hollows Eva said:


> I HAVE BEEN ROYALY REAPED!!!!!!
> O rose of May,
> Dear maid, kind sister, sweet Ophelia!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your note asked if this was all I had hoped for --it was BEYOND that! And so thoughtfull!! When i finally got the box ( no thanx to the lazy compagny that didnt bother deliver it, but just slipped me a note, and made me go downtown to pick it up!!!) I heard rattling sounds and they gave it to me upside down, so I was really worried!! Lucky for me it turned out that the rattling was the sweet sound of corns of candy rattling in their bags lol.
> Right.. pictures.. here they come...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK at all the greatness I got! Scenesetters ( yay!! they will be perfect for my party) LOTS of candycorn, a really cool poison apple, a crow and whichs bottles that are all going straight into my display at the party!
> The bottles are really fantastic!!! And I love the apple idea so much, i might even try to make something similar myself.. maybe lol.. lets see how I get on
> i got EYEBALLS, i just love eyballs lol, and theese are especially gross, so I will have so much fun with them  and I got a "support halloween" banner which i laughed about. I need to hang that on my DOOR so all my neighbores can see it! Last but not least I got the coolest thing.. two cookbooks that ophelia made -The titles are IN DANISH!!!! They are both the titles of two very classic old fashioned danish cookbooks, gone halloween!! One is "the cookbook of all times -With hansl and Gretl LOL -she even translated their names to the danish version!! AND.. when you OPEN the books.. well see for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!! SEE. truly magical books. Those are Smores candycorn and apple candycorn. I never had the smores ones before.. but I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottles! They are fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poison apple!!! I love the idea.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH REAPER, you did an amazing job!


----------



## Arlita

Kymmm said:


> The Post office found the box from my Reaper!! JohnnyAppleseed, YOU ARE AWESOME!!!! I don't know if you heard but the post office lost my gift after they left the note on my door. But they found it today and I couldn't be happier!
> The box was HUGE!! How the heck they lost it, is beyond me.. but here is a pic of it on my couch.
> View attachment 175214
> 
> 
> I opened the box and on top was Act IV, Scene 1 from Macbeth... The Witches Spell!! LOVE IT!!
> View attachment 175215
> 
> 
> Then on top of the foam peanuts, I found two CD's and some black roses... the anticipation was growing!! The CD's are full of classical, scary music! I'm really looking forward to listening to them!!
> View attachment 175216
> 
> 
> Then.... buried among the foam peanuts... a Beautiful surprise!! A tombstone!  The paint is wonderful and I think the drool on the skull may glow int the dark!!!!
> View attachment 175217
> 
> 
> Johnny... thank you so, SO much!! I am so tickled!! I can't wait to display it in my cemetery!! You are an OUTSTANDING Reaper and have made my October!!


Hey Kymmm, I love that tombstone I am glad they found your package and received your gift.


----------



## kallie

That poison apple is awesome. I'm sooo making one of those for myself. And the cook books are really neat.

And Lizzy, that pumpkin is sweet!


----------



## lizzyborden

Thanks for the great comments on the pumpkin.  I had a lot of fun making it!


----------



## lizzyborden

I too love that poison apple! I think I remember DT having artificial fruit so I'll have to check them out this weekend. Another project for my to do list.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

great reaps. Love the apple and the ghostly jackolantern--awesome gifts!


----------



## Ophelia

*Lizzy*, you did a fantastic job on that pumpkin! And yes, DT is exactly where I got the apple from. The paint does run a bit, so be warned. It made the effect pretty cool, so I didn't worry about it too much.

The bottles were also from DT. The original paint job would definitely not have worked with Hollows' theme, so I repainted them.

I got very lucky with the books, as the husband of a good friend of mine is from Denmark. I originally approached her about a translation for a cookbook I was going to spook up. She mentioned that, even translated, it wasn't a very well known book, so much of the effect would have been lost. They then sent me the links to the other two books, so I attempted to zombify one(My attempts at paper mache skin and zombie painting have definite room for improvement), and turn the other one into Hansel and Gretel's witch's cookbook.

I had so much with all of it, I have added it all to my to-do list for myself this year. I bought more bottles to repaint(I forgot the apple), and I'm thinking of doing a collection of "cookbooks" from around the world. 

*Eva*, I had so much fun as your Reaper! I'm so sorry you had to wait so long for it, it was a crazy month for me, and I just piled too much onto my plate. I'm so glad it made it all okay, as the post office made me switch boxes when I got there. They were kind enough to provide me with one, but I was still worried since their taping job seemed haphazard. I also didn't want to add much more packing material, since they had already recorded the weight(the new box was bigger), and I wasn't sure how that would affect things in Customs. Anyway, now I'm rambling...Enjoy your candy corn!


----------



## Ophelia

Oh, and I'm still making my way through all of the pictures. Only about another 100 pages to go!


----------



## Hollows Eva

The postoffice made ME switch my box to my victim too!! Sp I know how you feel  And no worries about the time -Bethene told me that i should not worry and that it was just shipped late, so I really never was  It got here, and i believe im still not last lol.. Only made the fun last longer  The colours of the bottles are perfect for my theme, I wonder what they looked like before lol.. bright coloured im guessing?


----------



## MummyOf5

Dollar Tree bottles


----------



## Hollows Eva

MummyOf5 said:


> Dollar Tree bottles
> View attachment 175283


oh wow no, you where right, they are much better now - for me anyway lol..


----------



## ondeko

Great gifts! Reapers did a really good job. We need to check on Eva in a couple hours to make sure she isn't in a candy corn induced sugar coma.


----------



## Paint It Black

The Danish cookbooks were an awesome idea. Very well done too!


----------



## Bethany

Yay!! Super reaps!! Eva Got her candy corn!! 
Nicely done reaper!!


----------



## NOWHINING

just a few more victims waiting right?


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Waiting here yet.


----------



## Hollows Eva

I will come sooooon


----------



## Hollows Eva

Bethany said:


> Yay!! Super reaps!! Eva Got her candy corn!!
> Nicely done reaper!!


I so did. The whole box have a distinct articficial " made with real honey" scent over it still haha..


----------



## beautifulnightmare

very cool reapings! love the big tombstone and so glad Hollows Eva got some candycorn!


----------



## Bethany

Wanted to share a pic of what I bought last week to go with one of my costumes:








My new purse!! $1.99!! Saw them at another store for $24.99! SCORE!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

lizzyborden said:


> Since my victim hasn't posted any pictures, I thought I'd just post the items I made.
> 
> View attachment 175257
> 
> 
> One of my Victim's likes was vintage jack-o-lanterns. I did a search and found a photo of a paper mache one and based my creation on that. The vintage JOLs I found did not have a lid, they were simply open at the top. So I decided to give this one a lid as my previous pumpkins were open at the bottom and this was a new design I've been wanting to incorporate into my own. Painting it was the big dilemma. I've painted my other pumpkins to be creepy and I wanted this one to have a vintage/antique look to it. I sent along a strobe pumpkin light to illuminate it.
> 
> View attachment 175262
> 
> 
> I wanted to create a few potion bottles but was unable to find my stash of various bottles. So I picked up these three spice jars at the flea market and added the labels and ingredients. There was also a candle that I applied a pumpkin ooze label to but I didn't get a picture of it.


Omg, awesome vintage jack-o-lantern, you did a great job, thanks for sharing, wish I had one  love the potion bottles also.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Great reap hollows eve, love that apple.


----------



## hallorenescene

hallows eva, those cook books are clever


----------



## Sidnami

Sorry it's late, but here is what my Secret Reaper got me.









Cool window fun soon.


----------



## JustWhisper

Bethany said:


> View attachment 171903
> 
> 
> The backseat of my car. I just think this picture is ADORABLE!


Are these Jack Skellington's from the Secret Reaper?


----------



## Bethany

JustWhisper said:


> Are these Jack Skellington's from the Secret Reaper?


No not form the secret reaper. I picked them up for fellow HF members.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Bethany said:


> No not form the secret reaper. I picked them up for fellow HF members.


You are taking requests? Do you have a Dollar General by you?


----------



## Bethany

The Red Hallows said:


> You are taking requests? Do you have a Dollar General by you?


Why yes I do have a Dollar General by me, but they don't sell Jack Skeleton.  It is costing 10.73 to ship a Jack to Pa from FL. Holy cramoly!!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Bethany said:


> Why yes I do have a Dollar General by me, but they don't sell Jack Skeleton.  It is costing 10.73 to ship a Jack to Pa from FL. Holy cramoly!!


Haha...not for jacks, silly. Btw, keep an eye out on your mailman.


----------



## Bethany

The Red Hallows said:


> Haha...not for jacks, silly. Btw, keep an eye out on your mailman.


Oh I have to go to the RV park Post Office to get my mail. If it doesn't fit in the little box, we have to get there before Noon or wait until the next day. Hours will be this way until December!! Are you kidding me. HMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm now you got me wondering.....


----------



## JustWhisper

Bethany said:


> No not form the secret reaper. I picked them up for fellow HF members.


Oh, I thought because they were on the Secret Reaper thread that maybe your reaper gave them to you, or maybe you gave them to your victim.


----------



## The Red Hallows

JustWhisper said:


> Oh, I thought because they were on the Secret Reaper thread that maybe your reaper gave them to you, or maybe you gave them to your victim.


My daugher would go into cardic arrest if she received that many Jacks. That would be a great reap. 

Has everybody been reaped or rescued?


----------



## im the goddess

I love the vintage pumpkin. Eva, enjoy your candy corn! Cool reap, love the books. Sidnami, those lights look neat.


----------



## Silver Lady

My Un-needed Recuse Reap!!! I was told my Reaper was not feeling well and got to mailing the package late. I know who it is, just not saying until it is time. But for Bethene, BLESS YOU! I love everything!!! You know the way to a gal's heart!


----------



## Miss Erie

Silver Lady said:


> My Un-needed Recuse Reap!!! I was told my Reaper was not feeling well and got to mailing the package late. I know who it is, just not saying until it is time. But for Bethene, BLESS YOU! I love everything!!! You know the way to a gal's heart!


I love that Evil Queen makeup bag and the nail polish. I have the bag myself, it is just soooo gorgeous. I love the artwork. Wow, great reap!


----------



## Miss Erie

Like Silver Lady, I also received a Rescue Reap that was not needed. Bethene is just so awesome, she was worried and wanted to make sure I received something. Thank you so much to The Halloween Lady. All I can say is wow, considering what little time you had to prepare. I love everything!
















































Hard to see, but the skulls light up!!








And lastly, a blurry Morgana enjoying the bubble wrap LOL!

Thank you my sweet rescuer, everything is just so perfect!


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, nice rescue reap!! 

Totally blown away by all the great reaps this year. 

Bethene, has everyone been reaped now?


----------



## hallorenescene

boy, talk about a couple of nice rescue reaps. you guys rock


----------



## Pumpkin5

Wow Miss Erie, you had a Wonderful Reap! And another Wow to The Halloween Lady....as if I didn't already think you hung the moon and stars and then you go and become a Rescue Reaper! Wow!!! You, my dear are AWESOME! Halloween people are the BEST people in the whole, wide world!


----------



## Halloween Scream

*raises hand quietly* I'm still waiting!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Loving the latest reaps! Those rescue reaps were awesome! Great job rescue reapers!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Halloween scream, have you touched base with betie? she needs to know


----------



## Bethany

The Red Hallows said:


> My daugher would go into cardic arrest if she received that many Jacks. That would be a great reap.
> 
> Has everybody been reaped or rescued?


It would have been an expensive one too! LOL


----------



## midnightterror

Still waiting as well


----------



## Pumpkin5

Halloween Scream said:


> *raises hand quietly* I'm still waiting!


 I will Rescue Reap you Halloween Scream....no victim should ever be left without a reaping.


----------



## Halloween Scream

Pumpkin5 said:


> I will Rescue Reap you Halloween Scream....no victim should ever be left without a reaping.


Aww, thanks! I don't believe that is necessary though. I have received two wonderful teasers and I was notified that my package will be here. If my guess of who my reaper is is correct, then it had to come a long ways!


----------



## offmymeds

Hope you 2 get reaped very soon!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

Great reaps!! Cant wait to see the last ones too


----------



## Spookerstar

On the discussion thread people were worried no one would be around to see the last reaps. No worries here...I will be around to see the very last one. I really enjoy seeing everything that people send. So creative!


----------



## sikntwizted

Yay for us long haul followers!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I'm still here, too!!! Must. See. Every. REAP!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I didn't even participate in SR 1 ( although I am in 2) and I'm still around waiting to see what you guys get. I hope it's soon, people are already getting stuff for SR2, poor victims, I mean theres torture and then there's TORTURE .


----------



## Bethany

I've seen one thing that someone's box will contain and it is awesome!


----------



## eeyore_laments

okay so I have the most wonderful reaper... Witchymom. She made me not only one package but two this year after the USPS saw fit to lose the first package. This time we made sure they had to deliver it in person and I received it yesterday with much less hassle. Each item was wonderful and something I would put to much use.... I got an amazingly crafted witches book which is going into my witches den, some silhouette cutouts which will probably stay up in my house year round cause we love stuff like that, a skeleton in a cage which is already giving me some wicked ideas to experiment with, and last but certainly not least a wonderful coffin and 2 led candles. My kids have already claimed the candles for their windows upstairs which Im okay with cause their windows overlook the street so the red glow will look pretty good. Again Witchymom you have been a patient and wonderful Reaper and I am grateful that you took the time to do another package because they lost the first. And now for the picture....


----------



## witchymom

oh, youre welcome, I wish i could have done more. I had already done your first package, and signed up for SR2, then this so I was tapped out........ 

still mad at USPS



eeyore_laments said:


> okay so I have the most wonderful reaper... Witchymom. She made me not only one package but two this year after the USPS saw fit to lose the first package. This time we made sure they had to deliver it in person and I received it yesterday with much less hassle. Each item was wonderful and something I would put to much use.... I got an amazingly crafted witches book which is going into my witches den, some silhouette cutouts which will probably stay up in my house year round cause we love stuff like that, a skeleton in a cage which is already giving me some wicked ideas to experiment with, and last but certainly not least a wonderful coffin and 2 led candles. My kids have already claimed the candles for their windows upstairs which Im okay with cause their windows overlook the street so the red glow will look pretty good. Again Witchymom you have been a patient and wonderful Reaper and I am grateful that you took the time to do another package because they lost the first. And now for the picture....
> 
> View attachment 175856


----------



## ImYourReaperMuahahaha

GrEaT ReApInG!


----------



## bethene

I too will be here until the end of the reapings! I believe that everyone has some things on the way, trying to keep tabs on it all hopefully everyone will be reaped soon,


----------



## The Walking Dead

Silver Lady said:


> My Un-needed Recuse Reap!!! I was told my Reaper was not feeling well and got to mailing the package late. I know who it is, just not saying until it is time. But for Bethene, BLESS YOU! I love everything!!! You know the way to a gal's heart!


That looks familiar.


----------



## lizzyborden

eeyore_laments said:


> okay so I have the most wonderful reaper... Witchymom. She made me not only one package but two this year after the USPS saw fit to lose the first package. This time we made sure they had to deliver it in person and I received it yesterday with much less hassle. Each item was wonderful and something I would put to much use.... I got an amazingly crafted witches book which is going into my witches den, some silhouette cutouts which will probably stay up in my house year round cause we love stuff like that, a skeleton in a cage which is already giving me some wicked ideas to experiment with, and last but certainly not least a wonderful coffin and 2 led candles. My kids have already claimed the candles for their windows upstairs which Im okay with cause their windows overlook the street so the red glow will look pretty good. Again Witchymom you have been a patient and wonderful Reaper and I am grateful that you took the time to do another package because they lost the first. And now for the picture....
> 
> View attachment 175856


Glad you finally received it! And boo to the USPS for losing the first one!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Miss Erie said:


> Like Silver Lady, I also received a Rescue Reap that was not needed. Bethene is just so awesome, she was worried and wanted to make sure I received something. Thank you so much to The Halloween Lady. All I can say is wow, considering what little time you had to prepare. I love everything!
> 
> View attachment 175678
> 
> 
> View attachment 175679
> 
> 
> View attachment 175680
> 
> 
> View attachment 175681
> 
> 
> View attachment 175682
> 
> 
> View attachment 175683
> 
> Hard to see, but the skulls light up!!
> 
> View attachment 175684
> 
> And lastly, a blurry Morgana enjoying the bubble wrap LOL!
> 
> Thank you my sweet rescuer, everything is just so perfect!



You my dear are most welcome!!! It was actually my pleasure.  This is such a fun event with really nice folks. Bethene does a great job making sure that everyone is taken care of. She is the perfect person to do run this event because she genuinely cares about reaper and everyone who participates.
I am very happy you liked everything and even happier to have a new friend!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

More thoughtful reapings!!! How many are left?? 2?? The Rescue Reapers did an awesome job!


----------



## hallorenescene

eeyore, that is a very nice reap. those candles are awesome. and I love the witches book


----------



## hallorenescene

ditto to everything the lady said about bethene. and I would like to add, she feels the more the merrier. never to many. she loves having more every year


----------



## bethene

Awww,, thank you! (blushing)


----------



## blacksc

Ok it's official, I was REAPED! Thanks HOFLYLOSTER. Here is a list of what came and sorry for the iPad photos. 

1 warning sign, and 1 parking sign, light up finger hand, 2 potion bottles, skull ice molds, halloween candy bag, halloween note pad, light up jack o lantern, and a mini skeleton. 

Thanks so much Holly! I love the gifts and will work them into my haunt nicely. Very much appreciated.


----------



## bethene

oh,, great reap,, LOVE the witch parking sign the hand lights up?? or the fingers?!! cool! never saw that before that I can remember!


----------



## blacksc

bethene said:


> oh,, great reap,, LOVE the witch parking sign the hand lights up?? or the fingers?!! cool! never saw that before that I can remember!


The finger nails flicker.


----------



## blacksc

So it turns out Holly had me 2 years in a row. Haha oops.


----------



## bethene

really?? ah... well, never noticed it! with just a handful of Canadians,, and most wish to stay in Canada for shipping it is bound to happen,,,

(note to self,,, if you pic Holly for Blacksc next year,, draw a NEW reaper for him! )))


----------



## blacksc

How many Canadians do you normally get?


----------



## hallorenescene

susieboo had me 2 times, but not in a row. she can get me again. with so many, I bet it's hard to remember. 
nice reap black, I want that vampire sign.


----------



## bethene

It varies from year to year, but this year maybe , 6?


----------



## blacksc

Wow where are all the Canadians at? That makes me a rarity here.


----------



## Silver Lady

From my main S.R., what a fabulous gifts she got me! From the wonderful Suzika! Except a letter from me in the mail!



























Luckily, I found the wrapper to take a picture of this... LOL!









This will be made into pillows for sure!


----------



## Bethany

LOL I see someone found the empty bag. 
Nice reap!!


----------



## hallorenescene

mmmm, m&m's, yummy silver lady. nice reap. that first picture is really cool.


----------



## NOWHINING

she loves it!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

SR arrived today and it was worth the wait! Thanks a ton my friend. Some cool handmade candle holders, Halloween sound effect CD, nice card, packaged nicely, complete with spooky tags, some custom made flicker candles, pumpkin candle holders, and more. I'll let the pictures tell the rest of the story, but this is the first time I can remember getting some handmade gifts. Having trouble posting pics, so I had to make attachments. Very cool and thanks! Oh, and Happy Halloween!


----------



## Immortalia

Great Reaps guys!!!!!!!! I especially like those homemade flicker candles.


----------



## moony_1

blacksc said:


> Wow where are all the Canadians at? That makes me a rarity here.


I joined but I don't limit it to Canada. Gives me more options and I love poking in a bottle of maple syrup as a little extra from the great white north!


----------



## moony_1

More great reaps coming in...I don't think I've seen one yet that I wouldn't be thrilled to receive! Reapers did a great job!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everyone is still getting such great stuff! Awesome work, reapers!!!


----------



## blacksc

Paul Melniczek said:


> SR arrived today and it was worth the wait! Thanks a ton my friend. Some cool handmade candle holders, Halloween sound effect CD, nice card, packaged nicely, complete with spooky tags, some custom made flicker candles, pumpkin candle holders, and more. I'll let the pictures tell the rest of the story, but this is the first time I can remember getting some handmade gifts. Having trouble posting pics, so I had to make attachments. Very cool and thanks! Oh, and Happy Halloween!


The candles I made to go either by themselves or on the candelabra over top of the wax holder. Glad you enjoyed them. Happy Halloween.


----------



## bethene

Glad you received home made items, Paul, I love them, glad it was worth the wait!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice reap paul. and I love those homemade candles. the color is very pretty too.


----------



## Spookerstar

Immortalia said:


> Great Reaps guys!!!!!!!! I especially like those homemade flicker candles.



How do you make a homemade flicker candle?


----------



## Bethany

Super reaps!


----------



## blacksc

Spookerstar said:


> How do you make a homemade flicker candle?


He probably ment custom painted to match the candle wax color. I bought the flicker votives and painted to match. I gave him extras in case they die and he needs to replace.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Still no pics from my victim....hope she loves her reapings!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Love all the reapings! Really worth the wait! awesome!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Blacksc I want to thank you for the great gifts. From the seasonal packaging, to the extra care not to damage, and especially the homemade items which give a personal touch, I appreciate it all. Those handmade ones are really cool, and work great with LED candles, which I light year-round. The biggest problem is where to keep them, as there are so many obvious locations.  I'll probably put them down in the den after Halloween with the other year-round décor! Thanks again. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Kerimonster

I swear today is the "tomorrow" I was talking about! So sorry for taking such a long time to post pics reaper! 

The day my package arrived: 

I was just going out to get my mail as usual and there was a huge box waiting by my front door! My husband orders things online all the time, so I didn't want to get my hopes up thinking the package might be for him, but when I saw my name on there I got so excited!!










When I first opened the box this was the first thing I saw: A super cute card from my still anonymous reaper! 









After I opened the card I was just too excited to take pictures the whole way though! haha Everything was wrapped very nicely in white tissue paper and held together with the cutest halloween stickers. 


First, I saw these super cute spider stickers/decals that will be so awesome in my Halloween scrapbook! 









Next were matching white & black owls and their friend, Mr. Crow. I love them all! I actually don't have any owls or crows for decorations yet, so this is an awesome addition!! I also got this realllllly cool crow sign! 










I was also given a really cool white/black pumpkin that has a skull & crow on it. This pumpkin toootally reminds me of part of the centrepieces from my wedding last year. (I had painted a bunch of pumpkins white and all their stems black. I'll have to post pics of them someday..) What a nice trip down memory lane.  




Here's "everything" all together: 








Why "everything" you might say?? Because when I thought I was all finished and started putting things around my house and got ready to recycle the packaging from the box I somehow saw that I had missed TWO MORE sets of embellishments/stickers for my scrapbooking!!! They're these super cool white pumpkins with black designs on them and some really awesome looking skulls. Unfortunately I don't have a picture of those two available right now. 

Thank you SO much to my secret reaper for everything!! I love it all and will be able to put everything to use!


----------



## hallorenescene

kerimonster, very nice reap. your little owls are adorable


----------



## im the goddess

Loving everyone's reaps


----------



## bethene

Kerimonster, that is a great reap, adore the pumpkin, what adorable stickers!!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Ooh, I love black and white Halloween decor! So who else is left besides myself?


----------



## ImYourReaperMuahahaha

Hmmmmmmmmmm, weren't we promised some pictures today?


----------



## Spookerstar

Kerimonster said:


> I swear today is the "tomorrow" I was talking about! So sorry for taking such a long time to post pics reaper!
> 
> The day my package arrived:
> 
> I was just going out to get my mail as usual and there was a huge box waiting by my front door! My husband orders things online all the time, so I didn't want to get my hopes up thinking the package might be for him, but when I saw my name on there I got so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 177337
> 
> 
> 
> When I first opened the box this was the first thing I saw: A super cute card from my still anonymous reaper!
> View attachment 177338
> 
> 
> 
> After I opened the card I was just too excited to take pictures the whole way though! haha Everything was wrapped very nicely in white tissue paper and held together with the cutest halloween stickers.
> 
> 
> First, I saw these super cute spider stickers/decals that will be so awesome in my Halloween scrapbook!
> View attachment 177339
> 
> 
> 
> Next were matching white & black owls and their friend, Mr. Crow. I love them all! I actually don't have any owls or crows for decorations yet, so this is an awesome addition!! I also got this realllllly cool crow sign!
> View attachment 177340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also given a really cool white/black pumpkin that has a skull & crow on it. This pumpkin toootally reminds me of part of the centrepieces from my wedding last year. (I had painted a bunch of pumpkins white and all their stems black. I'll have to post pics of them someday..) What a nice trip down memory lane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's "everything" all together:
> View attachment 177341
> 
> 
> Why "everything" you might say?? Because when I thought I was all finished and started putting things around my house and got ready to recycle the packaging from the box I somehow saw that I had missed TWO MORE sets of embellishments/stickers for my scrapbooking!!! They're these super cool white pumpkins with black designs on them and some really awesome looking skulls. Unfortunately I don't have a picture of those two available right now.
> 
> Thank you SO much to my secret reaper for everything!! I love it all and will be able to put everything to use!



What a great idea for a fall wedding. Love black and white!


----------



## bethene

Digbugsgirl is left also, but has a rescuer,, I believe that is all... or is midnight terror still waiting too?!!?


----------



## Immortalia

Someone may or may not have a surprise waiting on their front doorstep............... tee hee  This is fun!


----------



## witchymom

Immortalia said:


> Someone may or may not have a surprise waiting on their front doorstep............... tee hee  This is fun!


is it me>? IS IT??????????


oh wait, no its not lol


----------



## Immortalia

Oooooo! Only 10 more posts and I can change my name!!!  YAY ME!


----------



## Immortalia

So, what's everyone up to today/


----------



## Immortalia

Who me? Oh I'm just floating around on the forum......


----------



## Immortalia

....Waiting for some more pictures that I remember were promised for today......


----------



## Immortalia

And yet...........................they are presently not making an appearance.


----------



## Immortalia

Does talking to myself mean I've finally LOST IT from all of this government nonsense? O-O Uh-Oh!


----------



## Immortalia

Wait! No! No, I am not completely bonkers!






Oh.....well since I also just ANSWERED myself...I may, in fact be a raving lunatic.


----------



## Ghouliet

WitchyKitty said:


> Yay! Awesome reaps!! Anymore still to be reaped??


I still haven't received my reaper 2 gift yet. I am however really enjoying seeing what everyone else is getting. I do not mind waiting part of the fun is the anticipation.


----------



## Ghouliet

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Kymmm, check under the lower jaw of the skull and you will find a switch to turn on the flickering candle it the skulls mouth. I am so happy that it made it to you!


Johnny Appleseed, what a great idea putting a flicker candle inside the skull head, I may have to steal that idea for one of my headstones in the future.


----------



## Ghouliet

Hollows Eva said:


> I HAVE BEEN ROYALY REAPED!!!!!!
> O rose of May,
> Dear maid, kind sister, sweet Ophelia!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your note asked if this was all I had hoped for --it was BEYOND that! And so thoughtfull!! When i finally got the box ( no thanx to the lazy compagny that didnt bother deliver it, but just slipped me a note, and made me go downtown to pick it up!!!) I heard rattling sounds and they gave it to me upside down, so I was really worried!! Lucky for me it turned out that the rattling was the sweet sound of corns of candy rattling in their bags lol.
> Right.. pictures.. here they come...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK at all the greatness I got! Scenesetters ( yay!! they will be perfect for my party) LOTS of candycorn, a really cool poison apple, a crow and whichs bottles that are all going straight into my display at the party!
> The bottles are really fantastic!!! And I love the apple idea so much, i might even try to make something similar myself.. maybe lol.. lets see how I get on
> i got EYEBALLS, i just love eyballs lol, and theese are especially gross, so I will have so much fun with them  and I got a "support halloween" banner which i laughed about. I need to hang that on my DOOR so all my neighbores can see it! Last but not least I got the coolest thing.. two cookbooks that ophelia made -The titles are IN DANISH!!!! They are both the titles of two very classic old fashioned danish cookbooks, gone halloween!! One is "the cookbook of all times -With hansl and Gretl LOL -she even translated their names to the danish version!! AND.. when you OPEN the books.. well see for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!! SEE. truly magical books. Those are Smores candycorn and apple candycorn. I never had the smores ones before.. but I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottles! They are fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poison apple!!! I love the idea.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH REAPER, you did an amazing job!



For someone who has witches in their haunt this is a very creative reapinging. Great job.


----------



## Ghouliet

Halloween Scream said:


> Me! Me! Everyone better be sticking around for a little while longer because you know I'll be sharing pictures of my reap


I will be posting pics too once my package arrives. I will also be watching this thread to the end, I love seeing what everyone gets and besides, it is great fun!


----------



## Silver Lady

This is what I did to my gift. I turnt it into Pillows!


----------



## witchymom

Silver Lady said:


> This is what I did to my gift. I turnt it into Pillows!


oh how neat!


----------



## Immortalia

...................................................................................................................................................................................<crickets>


----------



## Immortalia

Great idea Silver Lady!


----------



## Immortalia

And Drumroll please .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................500!


----------



## witchymom

Immortalia said:


> And Drumroll please .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................500!


well? wheres the new title????????? lolol


----------



## Immortalia

I can't figure out to do it! LOL Help!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

Immortalia said:


> I can't figure out to do it! LOL Help!!!!!!!


settings, edit profile, custom user title


----------



## Immortalia

Ta-da!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

bethene said:


> Digbugsgirl is left also, but has a rescuer,, I believe that is all... or is midnight terror still waiting too?!!?


Bethene, I am also waiting for reaper 2.


----------



## witchymom

Immortalia said:


> Ta-da!!!!!!!!!


ohhhhhhhh the undead diva niiiiiiiiiice



Ghouliet said:


> Bethene, I am also waiting for reaper 2.


i think R2 ship date is this friday? or maybe just passed, not sure but i know lots of stuff is in the mail so still time for that


----------



## Immortalia

I'm not really a diva irl, but it seems appropriate for one named Immortalia so I decided to own it.


----------



## witchymom

Immortalia said:


> I'm not really a diva irl, but it seems appropriate for one named Immortalia so I decided to own it.


oh nooooo soooo a halloween diva! its PERFECT!  

hey, the sea witch knows all..........


----------



## Immortalia

LOL Yes, yes you do.


----------



## bethene

Yeah, the deadline for the second reaper is Friday so most have not shipped yet, and a couple have contacted me and are shipping late.


----------



## Halloween Scream

Whoo hoo! I've been reaped! Came home today to a very large box sitting on the front porch. Still have to make dinner and get my little pumpkin down for tonight, but later on my husband and I will open the goodies. I will post pictures tomorrow! Thank you Reaper!


----------



## Immortalia

You have MUCH more patience than me! LOL 



Halloween Scream said:


> Whoo hoo! I've been reaped! Came home today to a very large box sitting on the front porch. Still have to make dinner and get my little pumpkin down for tonight, but later on my husband and I will open the goodies. I will post pictures tomorrow! Thank you Reaper!


----------



## hallorenescene

more patience than me too. can't wait to see the pictures. see, I have no patience


----------



## Bethany

I had a sneak peak of what is in the box  FA BOO LUS


----------



## midnightterror

Still waiting here


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bethany said:


> I had a sneak peak of what is in the box  FA BOO LUS



 It is quite a delight!


----------



## ondeko

Halloween Scream--It's tomorrow already and we were promised pictures. 
Where are the pictures?! And who has been eating all my candy corn?!


----------



## Bethany

Not me! 

On a NON SR note: It is looking REALLY GOOD that we're getting the house we put our offer on last night!!


----------



## witchymom

Bethany said:


> Not me!
> 
> On a NON SR note: It is looking REALLY GOOD that we're getting the house we put our offer on last night!!


sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortalia

Awesome news Bethany!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Pictures, as promised (geesh, some of you impatient ones would never had made it as one of the last to be reaped )

As I said yesterday, I came home to a really big box! Inside the box flaps read "You Have Been Reaped" and were decorated with some fun foam stickers. What was inside the big box you ask? More boxes! Everything was taped and packaged so well, and it definitely prolonged the fun opening experience. Here's a picture of my daughter in awe of all the goodies coming out (she especially loved the sparkly skeleton wrapped around that box. Cute idea!):








Now, my Reaper knew that I throw a large party every year and decorate each room with a different theme. She gave me many gifts to match them! I love this hand-painted Jack Skellington cookie jar:








I also received four potion bottles to start my witches kitchen display. My favorite is the "Mermaid Scales". What makes it extra special is that it is filled with sand and shells from the beach where she lives. What a cool way to incorporate a local item:








Next is my absolute favorite, a beautiful handmade Dia De Los Muertos skull centerpiece. In the note that accompanied my box, she said that she was unfamiliar with DDLM tradition and enjoyed learning about it while making this display. I think she nailed it right on the head! I love the colors and types of flowers, the spiders, and everything! And perfectly timed too, since I had just moved "build floral DDLM decoration" to the 2014 Halloween checklist: 








Finally, here is a picture of everything all together. In addition to the items I mentioned already, there is a very cute Tinkerbell picture for my daughter that my Reaper painted, an awesome-looking ice cube tray with skull molds, a spooky black cat dish towel and oven mitt, and a beautiful sparkly filagree pumpkin centerpiece that I will take out and display for November:








Thank you so much to my Reaper, Immortalia!! You did an amazing job, and in no way did it dampen my Halloween Spirit to wait for my package. I have to confess, I did guess correctly that you were my Reaper! I first guessed about a month ago when I returned from vacation and read through the picture thread. What tipped me off? You had mentioned that you were worried that your teaser hadn't arrived, and of course it had been sitting in my mailbox for a week. Well, other people were saying the same thing so I didn't know yet. Then you said that your Victim had several themes going on inside their house, and I thought hmmmm, could be talking about me! And finally, somewhere there was a post that mentioned something about your "Victim relaxing out by their palm trees, or is it oak trees?" and I don't know why but I thought, "definitely palm trees, and definitely talking about me!". This was the most fun I've had doing Secret Reaper. It was a blast not only stalking my Victim, but stalking who I thought was my Reaper. Great job Immortalia and great job everyone!


----------



## Hollows Eva

ondeko said:


> .. And who has been eating all my candy corn?!


well I have -and i posted pictures to prove it


----------



## beautifulnightmare

awesome reap immoratlia! love the DDLM floral! Beautiful!


----------



## witchymom

what a great reap! love the cookie jar!!!!!!!! and i have those same towels in my kitchen lolol



Halloween Scream said:


> Pictures, as promised (geesh, some of you impatient ones would never had made it as one of the last to be reaped )
> 
> As I said yesterday, I came home to a really big box! Inside the box flaps read "You Have Been Reaped" and were decorated with some fun foam stickers. What was inside the big box you ask? More boxes! Everything was taped and packaged so well, and it definitely prolonged the fun opening experience. Here's a picture of my daughter in awe of all the goodies coming out (she especially loved the sparkly skeleton wrapped around that box. Cute idea!):
> View attachment 177840
> 
> 
> Now, my Reaper knew that I throw a large party every year and decorate each room with a different theme. She gave me many gifts to match them! I love this hand-painted Jack Skellington cookie jar:
> View attachment 177841
> 
> 
> I also received four potion bottles to start my witches kitchen display. My favorite is the "Mermaid Scales". What makes it extra special is that it is filled with sand and shells from the beach where she lives. What a cool way to incorporate a local item:
> View attachment 177842
> 
> 
> Next is my absolute favorite, a beautiful handmade Dia De Los Muertos skull centerpiece. In the note that accompanied my box, she said that she was unfamiliar with DDLM tradition and enjoyed learning about it while making this display. I think she nailed it right on the head! I love the colors and types of flowers, the spiders, and everything! And perfectly timed too, since I had just moved "build floral DDLM decoration" to the 2014 Halloween checklist:
> View attachment 177843
> 
> 
> Finally, here is a picture of everything all together. In addition to the items I mentioned already, there is a very cute Tinkerbell picture for my daughter that my Reaper painted, an awesome-looking ice cube tray with skull molds, a spooky black cat dish towel and oven mitt, and a beautiful sparkly filagree pumpkin centerpiece that I will take out and display for November:
> View attachment 177851
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to my Reaper, Immortalia!! You did an amazing job, and in no way did it dampen my Halloween Spirit to wait for my package. I have to confess, I did guess correctly that you were my Reaper! I first guessed about a month ago when I returned from vacation and read through the picture thread. What tipped me off? You had mentioned that you were worried that your teaser hadn't arrived, and of course it had been sitting in my mailbox for a week. Well, other people were saying the same thing so I didn't know yet. Then you said that your Victim had several themes going on inside their house, and I thought hmmmm, could be talking about me! And finally, somewhere there was a post that mentioned something about your "Victim relaxing out by their palm trees, or is it oak trees?" and I don't know why but I thought, "definitely palm trees, and definitely talking about me!". This was the most fun I've had doing Secret Reaper. It was a blast not only stalking my Victim, but stalking who I thought was my Reaper. Great job Immortalia and great job everyone!


----------



## Immortalia

I'm SO relieved it all got there okay! LOL My husband got so sick of finding me boxes to pack it all in.  That centerpiece was SO much fun to do. I literally spent hours looking at all different versions of the makeup and incorporated my favorites. I had the hardest time figuring out how to pack it once I got it done, the branches are meant to stand tall and straight (you of course can do them however you like them best!!) and I finally just gave up and gently folded them over. I really wanted to include your daughter (who is SO adorable BTW) so I hope she enjoys Tinkerbell. You were SO much fun to stalk!!!! 

Have a wonderful, fun and of course HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!




Halloween Scream said:


> Pictures, as promised (geesh, some of you impatient ones would never had made it as one of the last to be reaped )
> 
> As I said yesterday, I came home to a really big box! Inside the box flaps read "You Have Been Reaped" and were decorated with some fun foam stickers. What was inside the big box you ask? More boxes! Everything was taped and packaged so well, and it definitely prolonged the fun opening experience. Here's a picture of my daughter in awe of all the goodies coming out (she especially loved the sparkly skeleton wrapped around that box. Cute idea!):
> View attachment 177840
> 
> 
> Now, my Reaper knew that I throw a large party every year and decorate each room with a different theme. She gave me many gifts to match them! I love this hand-painted Jack Skellington cookie jar:
> View attachment 177841
> 
> 
> I also received four potion bottles to start my witches kitchen display. My favorite is the "Mermaid Scales". What makes it extra special is that it is filled with sand and shells from the beach where she lives. What a cool way to incorporate a local item:
> View attachment 177842
> 
> 
> Next is my absolute favorite, a beautiful handmade Dia De Los Muertos skull centerpiece. In the note that accompanied my box, she said that she was unfamiliar with DDLM tradition and enjoyed learning about it while making this display. I think she nailed it right on the head! I love the colors and types of flowers, the spiders, and everything! And perfectly timed too, since I had just moved "build floral DDLM decoration" to the 2014 Halloween checklist:
> View attachment 177843
> 
> 
> Finally, here is a picture of everything all together. In addition to the items I mentioned already, there is a very cute Tinkerbell picture for my daughter that my Reaper painted, an awesome-looking ice cube tray with skull molds, a spooky black cat dish towel and oven mitt, and a beautiful sparkly filagree pumpkin centerpiece that I will take out and display for November:
> View attachment 177851
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to my Reaper, Immortalia!! You did an amazing job, and in no way did it dampen my Halloween Spirit to wait for my package. I have to confess, I did guess correctly that you were my Reaper! I first guessed about a month ago when I returned from vacation and read through the picture thread. What tipped me off? You had mentioned that you were worried that your teaser hadn't arrived, and of course it had been sitting in my mailbox for a week. Well, other people were saying the same thing so I didn't know yet. Then you said that your Victim had several themes going on inside their house, and I thought hmmmm, could be talking about me! And finally, somewhere there was a post that mentioned something about your "Victim relaxing out by their palm trees, or is it oak trees?" and I don't know why but I thought, "definitely palm trees, and definitely talking about me!". This was the most fun I've had doing Secret Reaper. It was a blast not only stalking my Victim, but stalking who I thought was my Reaper. Great job Immortalia and great job everyone!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Great reaps everyone!! Guess it's time to reveal myself...Kerimonster it was I WHO WAS YOUR REAPER muahahahaha!!! Glad you liked your black and white themed gifts and that it took you to such fond memories---your Pinterest helped me a lot!!


----------



## Bethany

Super reap!! I said I had a preview of what was in the box and it was Fa BOO lus. Did anyone doubt me? 









On a Non SR note: WE HAVE A HOUSE!!!


----------



## witchymom

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





bethany said:


> super reap!! I said i had a preview of what was in the box and it was fa boo lus. Did anyone doubt me?
> 
> View attachment 177894
> 
> 
> on a non sr note: we have a house!!!


----------



## Immortalia

Thank you so much Bethany......and CONGRATULATIONS NEW HOME-OWNER!!!!!!!!!! Wouldn't it be awesome to be neighbors with our friends from HF? Just imagine the fun we could have...........


----------



## Pumpkin5

Yay! Congratulations Bethany! It's a lovely house! I can't wait to see what your decorations look like next year! I love the entry way and the alcove would make a great focal point for something really AMAZING! You are going to have a BLAST decorating it up. When do you move in??? Oh, and great Reaps everyone, I especially love the DOD centerpiece. Beautiful work Immortalia!


----------



## MissMandy

Congrats Bethany! I am so happy for you  

Great reap HalloweenScream! I love the centerpiece


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reaps, everyone!!!
Bethany, congrats on the house! It's lovely!


----------



## WitchyKitty

So is there anyone left still waiting to be reaped? I saw midnightterror said they were still waiting a couple pages ago...anyone else?


----------



## ALKONOST

What a beautiful house, Bethany!!! Betcha were considering how you would decorate it when you first checked it out  I can already see so many possibilities!


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany, when's the party?

Halloween Scream,love the center piece


----------



## im the goddess

Silver Lady said:


> This is what I did to my gift. I turnt it into Pillows!


Silver Lady, I love your pillows.


----------



## Bethany

thanks everyone!! SO EXCITED!! and yes I was looking at where the Butler would go & Jack & my spirit! LOL My friend that was with me said here's the bar from the breakfast bar in the kitchen. Pic of the most important room in the house for me!







I don't know when we'll be actually getting possession, but the first Party will be a moving party & I'll be cooking something for all the people who help us move.  I did that the last time we moved from our first house to our 2nd. Made Lasagna that time!


----------



## bethene

Gorgeous house, Bethany!!!!!!!! can't wait to see how your decorate it!

I beleive that Midnight terror and also Digbugsgirl are waiting! at least I have not heard anything!


----------



## Bethany

I'm going to post pics in a seperate thread of the whole house as it is now. Not my furnishings but those that want to see them can go look.

Can you tell I'm excited? If anyone wants to see all the pics of the house. These are realtor's pics, not my furnishings.
Thread for house is below 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/131309-we-got-house.html#post1543502


----------



## hallorenescene

congrats on the house Bethany. very pretty house, nice yard, and great trees.


----------



## NOWHINING

congrats!!


----------



## bethene

Have at least one, hopefully two pkgs on the way now so more pictures on the way,!


----------



## ajbanz

My wonderful reaper Hollows Eva has gifted me again!!!!! I got a beautiful handmade spell book. Pics will be posted sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Bethany

OK, don't have pics right now will post them later but Moonwitchkitty sent me a pkg & WOW.
First of all is the knitted/crochet MINION hat!! OMG it is adorable! Then she sent me some miniature tombstones that she made and a couple figures for the graveyard! And last but not least is a bunch of labels for jars & I didn't have a single one of them!! Thank you MWK you are the bomb!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bethany said:


> OK, don't have pics right now will post them later but Moonwitchkitty sent me a pkg & WOW.
> First of all is the knitted/crochet MINION hat!! OMG it is adorable! Then she sent me some miniature tombstones that she made and a couple figures for the graveyard! And last but not least is a bunch of labels for jars & I didn't have a single one of them!! Thank you MWK you are the bomb!!


You are more than welcome Bethany!! glad you liked it


----------



## digbugsgirl

I've been reaped! Thank you for rescuing me JW! Everything will be set up in my store:


----------



## im the goddess

Is that a rat skeleton? I like the spider tea light holder.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome gifts digbugsgirl! Yay! Yeah...is that a skeleton rat in the background? Love the fuzzy spiders...I need to get some of those for myself!


----------



## Paint It Black

Just wanted to show one of the gifts I received from Tannasgach again. My grandsons came over last night. She gave me this cute bib and also a children's book. They loved the Mummy book when I read it to them.


----------



## bethene

Great reap Digbugsgirl, the rat skeleton is cool! 
Awww, Paint it black, what a cute little haunter!!!


----------



## JustWhisper

digbugsgirl, you are welcome. I feel bad that I didn't get to make you anything personal. in fact, looking at it in the picture it all seems rather boring. So I do hope you will find a use for it all. 

After seeing all these great gifts from everyone I sort of wish I had signed up for the Secret Reaper. But I thought I would take a year off. Maybe next year i will play.


----------



## hallorenescene

digsbuggirl, nice rap. if that is a rat skell, it is awesome. what is the brown thing laying down? those are some cool spiders.
pib, what a cutie your grandchild is. and he looks adorable in costume.


----------



## JustWhisper

It is a bag of bones.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, now I make it out. duh. lol. that skely rat is way cool. I have a skelly spider. where did you find that skelly rat?


----------



## JustWhisper

I don't remember. I think it came from Spirit.


----------



## terri73

I still dont know the identity of my my reaper to personally thank them. But if you are lurking around and see this post please know I loved my gifts. Everything postmarked from different locations...tricky reaper indeed! So whomever you are PLEASE KNOW I LOVED EVERYTHING!!! I even facetimed my daughter away at college so she could see everything and she said I had had an awesome reaper as well. Again, thank you.


----------



## Ghouliet

digbugsgirl said:


> I've been reaped! Thank you for rescuing me JW! Everything will be set up in my store:
> 
> View attachment 178326
> [/
> 
> QUOTE] Love your reap. I own about 6 or 7 of those spider tea lights. So many things can be done with the bag of bones and I do not think I have ever seen a skeleton rat. How neat!


----------



## Kerimonster

Thank you SO much Mistress of the Abyss!! You can be my reaper anytime!  



Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Great reaps everyone!! Guess it's time to reveal myself...Kerimonster it was I WHO WAS YOUR REAPER muahahahaha!!! Glad you liked your black and white themed gifts and that it took you to such fond memories---your Pinterest helped me a lot!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Still some great reaps! I love the DOD centerpiece, the pumpkin pillows and the rat skelly. Everything is so unusual this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty

So we still have at least one more to be reaped, don't we? Or did I miss midnightterror's reaping? Anyone else still have to post pics?


----------



## bethene

no, just Midnightterror,, his should be there tomorrow,, I believe any way


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> no, just Midnightterror,, his should be there tomorrow,, I believe any way


I hope he finally gets his gifts tomorrow!!!


----------



## TheCostumer

Here is me in my "Martha Stewart" character using the fur stoll my reaper sent to me.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As you can see , "Martha" really loves it.

TC


----------



## hallorenescene

hmm, jw, thanks for the info. darn spirit is 2 hours away. we have a Halloween city in mason city, but I haven't been there yet. we just heard about it yesterday. been years since we had a specialized Halloween store around here. hope it's a good one. gonna check out that rat there. and wow! great reaps. amazing stuff. sooo, one more to be reaped. can't wait


----------



## Spookerstar

TheCostumer said:


> Here is me in my "Martha Stewart" character using the fur stoll my reaper sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> As you can see , "Martha" really loves it.
> 
> TC


That stoll looks expensive! Who was your reaper, I don't think I ever saw


----------



## MissWendy13

Finally I got a chance to get some pics and put them on here! Again, thank you so much to my reaper! I dont know who you are but I really appreciate and love all of the gifts! Thank you, thank you!

I adore this handmade book, SO MUCH. So much so that I made it the centerpiece of this table display! 







I also got gifted this creepy cheesecloth!







A spooky owl!







A cute light up pumpkin!







And an awesome lenticular(sp?) picture!








I also got a cool squeaky rat but unfortunately my dog got to it before I was able to get a picture!


----------



## ajbanz

This is the fantastic book I got from Hollows Eva. It was definitely a surprise to have a 2nd package arrive. Thank you. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice scores everyone


----------



## im the goddess

MissWendy and Ajbanz, Those are nice books.


----------



## midnightterror

Hello guys, had a busy weekend so didn't get to post pics until now, first off want to thank UnOrthodOx for stepping up and rescuing me, second thank Bethene for keeping up with all this! Off to my awesome goodies, I got this handmade skull that it is just awesome, you can tell it took a lot of time to make and I'm beyond grateful for it! Love it! got a very cool picture frame that's already set up here at work, some cool pumpkin stencils and knives (they were already used if I might add), a bag of Hershey's (almost all gone), a cool skull ice tray, a black light, some awesome witches shoes that are salt and pepper shakers (will go great with my actual collection of shakers), and to top all of this some awesome LIVING DEAD DOLLS!!!!!!! They will go great with my recent love of creepy dolls! I got the bride and groom and let me tell you these guys are awesome! Thank you so much again UnOrthodOx!


----------



## Araniella

Love that skull!!! I don't know that I'd have the patience to make that.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow midnight, unorthodox did great. that skull is very unique. that took some time. and I love your died and doom dolls.


----------



## WitchyKitty

That skull is totally awesome! Is it made all of rope? That must've taken some time. Love the little witch shoe shakers and the dolls are super cool, too! Nice reap, midnightterror!! Good job, UnOrthodOx!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

lol I love what is written on the Dead Dolls package. the groom was cursed and the bride unpure. sounds a lot like my wedding.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I promised there was a story to this package...

It hasn't been the kindest of years for us here. After getting the Barghest done in April, I really didn't want to start a big project, as we were having vacation the first of October, and I didn't want to feel rushed. This has been driving me MAD! A couple smaller projects just didn't work out, and I started the above skull around July just to have something to do to keep sane, I didn't even need or want it. 

(I already have one: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103962-i-shall-call-him-jim.html )

When I say start, I mean, I sculpted the form in clay in July. The twine has been done a spool at a time (there's 3 spools on there) through September, just keeping me busy, as working on Halloween stuff is my relaxation. 

Literally, the moment I had finished that, I log on here to post about it and see the PM from bethene. However, the likes/dislikes had been deleted since the original package had 'shipped'. I forum searched literally EVERY POST made by midnightterror and the only pics I could find were a most impressive lemax collection (which I know nothing about) and some REALLY unusual dolls (which I know nothing about). 

"Ah crap" I thought. Not someone I can make something real quick-like for. So, I replied to bethene I had one of my generic packages ready figuring everyone must like skulls. Had she replied with an address right away, it would have left Teusday. 

As it were, I didn't get the address till Teusday evening, and that skull was nagging me as I'd put it in storage..."send me" it was saying. So, what the heck, I took out the ceramic skull from the generic package, and put in the jim skull there, and thought, well, they might not like that, so I opened the 'pumpkin' and 'witch' generic packages and started mixing and matching the smaller things till it looked good. Then my package that included the little floralyte black lights arrived, and figured hey, I don't know if they even work good or not, but may as well toss one in as well. 

But, it just didn't feel right yet. I brought it to work anyway, when it dawned on me. The thrift store next door. The one that's only open a few days every month was opening that day! That $3 pair of dolls screamed 'buy me now' as soon as I walked in. I'm looking down at the package now, and what started as this nice little safe package of generic skull items has morphed into this package of unusual and niche collector items that I have no idea if any are even on a like list. 

What the heck, it's either a trick or a treat, send it.

This whole thing has really got me back in the mood, after being in a funk, so glad it's liked on the other end, I kinda needed to package it, myself. Guess the Great Pumpkin is watching over both of us.


----------



## Bethany

Fantastic Reap! UnOrthodOx Glad this has gotten you out of whatever funk you were in!
midnighterror, guess this was meant to be your box. Glad you finally got reaped.


----------



## MummyOf5

I so see a Pirates prop out of this


----------



## Spookerstar

midnightterror said:


> Hello guys, had a busy weekend so didn't get to post pics until now, first off want to thank UnOrthodOx for stepping up and rescuing me, second thank Bethene for keeping up with all this! Off to my awesome goodies, I got this handmade skull that it is just awesome, you can tell it took a lot of time to make and I'm beyond grateful for it! Love it! got a very cool picture frame that's already set up here at work, some cool pumpkin stencils and knives (they were already used if I might add), a bag of Hershey's (almost all gone), a cool skull ice tray, a black light, some awesome witches shoes that are salt and pepper shakers (will go great with my actual collection of shakers), and to top all of this some awesome LIVING DEAD DOLLS!!!!!!! They will go great with my recent love of creepy dolls! I got the bride and groom and let me tell you these guys are awesome! Thank you so much again UnOrthodOx!
> View attachment 180568
> 
> View attachment 180569
> 
> View attachment 180570


That is the most unusual skull I have ever seen and now I want to steal the design. Very creepy. Thanks for the back story too. What a great way to finish up the Reaping! Happy Halloween to all!


----------



## hallorenescene

happy October unorthodox, and everyone


----------



## im the goddess

cathulu (I know it's not spelled right, but) that's what it reminds me of. Very Cool! Happy Reaping Everyone


----------



## ondeko

im the goddess said:


> cathulu (I know it's not spelled right, but) that's what it reminds me of. Very Cool! Happy Reaping Everyone


Cthulhu--and that's what I thought when I saw the first jim skull, too.


----------



## mariposa0283

looks like an ood head to me lol

but Cthulhu works as well.


----------



## bethene

Such a awesome reap midnight terror, love it!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I WAS REAPED!!!! Thank you Bethany I am just blown away too cool.!!!  ]
























Wonderful surprises in store for me.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

And more pictures to come!!! So spoiled


----------



## moonwitchkitty

the back bone is the best!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Thank you again Bethany you out did yourself!! I love everything


----------



## Bethany

It was my pleasure being your reaper. 
So glad you like everything. I took some stuff out of original packages (candy, miniature) so I could fit everything in to the box. 
Hope the boys enjoy the squirt guns.


----------



## lisa48317

Awesome reap, MWK !!! Looks like it all got feline approval, too!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Maggie is always happy at the prospect of food and or the boxes. not saying she is fat just a chunky monkey.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! more good reaps. this has been a fine year.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany, cool wand. I want one too. Been meaning to try my hand at making one. Moonwitchkitty, love your kitty! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Spookerstar

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 180900
> View attachment 180901
> View attachment 180902
> View attachment 180903
> View attachment 180904
> View attachment 180905
> View attachment 180906
> View attachment 180907
> View attachment 180908
> View attachment 180909
> View attachment 180910
> the back bone is the best!!
> View attachment 180911


What an amazing haul! I love the "Mr. Toad" photo and the mystic ball! How fun


----------



## ALKONOST

ALKONOST said:


> Terra... that primitive witches hat is absolutely gorgeous! Many years ago I tried to purchase one off of ebay when I was buying many homemade prim Halloween items. It was the only really bad experience I ever had on ebay. I sent the money order and NEVER got my witches hat. I turned her in but, they couldn't do much .. only ban her from selling. To this day I still don't have my prim witch hat. I keep telling myself someday I'll finally make one  Anyway... I had to comment on the one you got because it's so completely awesome and I'm jealous. What a wonderful job you did on it PurpleFerrets!


A couple of weeks after receiving my SR1 package in the mail.. I get another very unexpected package that took me completely by surprise. I wondered if it was something else from my reaper because I hadn't ordered anything. I open it up and find an absolutely beautiful, homemade prim witch hat from PurpleFerrets! What a wonderful surprise and so thoughtful of her to do. I wasn't too sure where to place the pics I took of it..so I figured this would be the best thread for that. I felt I should share what she did and show her talent.. OMG. So, here are a couple of pics... the first one as a close up to show detail (the best my little phone camera could do) and the second pic is how I chose to display it. You're such a kind and wonderful person, Purpleferrets... Thank you so much


----------



## Saki.Girl

very cool love the hat


----------



## bethene

oh, how nice of her,, I love it!!!!!!! and the display is great too! love the little mouse peeking around the book


----------



## booswife02

That is fantastic! How awesome of her


----------



## Haunted Nana

love the hat


----------



## hallorenescene

alkonost, that is an awesome hat. that was very thoughtful of purple ferret


----------



## lizzyborden

I'm soo behind!  Hopefully I get some time this week to catch up on all the goodies.


----------



## sikntwizted

How cool is that hat?!


----------



## purpleferrets3

ALKONOST said:


> A couple of weeks after receiving my SR1 package in the mail.. I get another very unexpected package that took me completely by surprise. I wondered if it was something else from my reaper because I hadn't ordered anything. I open it up and find an absolutely beautiful, homemade prim witch hat from PurpleFerrets! What a wonderful surprise and so thoughtful of her to do. I wasn't too sure where to place the pics I took of it..so I figured this would be the best thread for that. I felt I should share what she did and show her talent.. OMG. So, here are a couple of pics... the first one as a close up to show detail (the best my little phone camera could do) and the second pic is how I chose to display it. You're such a kind and wonderful person, Purpleferrets... Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 186044
> 
> 
> View attachment 186045


 So glad it made it to you in one piece! I love your display and Thank YOU for all the kind words.!!


----------

